# New *2010* Transitioners Support Thread!



## MummysGirl

The 2009 thread is way over 200 pages long: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457

I've provided the link so we can still refer to it 

This is a continuation of the last thread, getting us ready for the new year yay: for 2010).

I think we can start by stating:
1. How far into your transition are you?
2. What's your transition goal?

HHG Ladies


----------



## MummysGirl

1. 11 months post
2. 18 months (minimum)


MummysGirl said:


> :
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Double post


----------



## ChristmasCarol

7 months post
Transitioning until whenever I get rid of all the texlaxed ends but keep length at bsl/mbl


----------



## DivaM06

6 Months Post
Thinking of BCing in January, not sure yet. I'm a little afraid of what I will look like with short hair, but I'm tired of the two textures. 

Decisions Decisions


----------



## MummysGirl

I know what you mean  I'd do the same if I felt I could... 

I am 100% aware of my larger than average head ... one of my many excuses not to risk having too short hair (for me)... 

I think this is why I have been able to remain patient and find styles that have made my transition easier than I ever expected... I actually thought that I'd be VERY frustrated by this point in my transition...


plastic said:


> Mummysgirl -- had transitioned twice before .. and both time i believed i ended my transition after 6 months . I dont have the patience to deal with both textures. Right now I dont mind bcing , *because I can learn about my texture as it grows, you know what i mean ?*


----------



## MummysGirl

I see this was your 1st post on this board!


I am scared of what I'll look like with short hair, see my previous comment, so I totally feel you...

Would you transition longer if managing both textures was much easier? What are the problems you are facing?



DivaM06 said:


> 6 Months Post
> Thinking of BCing in January, not sure yet. I'm a little afraid of what I will look like with short hair, but I'm tired of the two textures.
> 
> Decisions Decisions


----------



## Platinum

Thanks for starting the new thread, Mummysgirl! I'll be 30 weeks post tomorrow.:superbanana: This is my second attempt at transitioning. I usually never don't make it past 26 weeks before I get frustrated and relax my hair. I'm confident that I can transition successfully this time.


----------



## blksndrlla

I am 16 months post...
I will trim in Dec...
I won't chop until 8/2010...making me 25 months post...


----------



## Duchesse

I'm rejoining. Currently 8 weeks in. Transitioning for at least 12 months.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hello Ladies 


sipp100 said:


> 7 months post
> Transitioning until whenever I get rid of all the texlaxed ends but keep length at bsl/mbl



30 weeks post!!!!  I can't believe how this year's flown by... Well done and KUTGW 


Platinum said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread, Mummysgirl! I'll be 30 weeks post tomorrow.:superbanana: This is my second attempt at transitioning. I usually never don't make it past 26 weeks before I get frustrated and relax my hair. I'm confident that I can transition successfully this time.


----------



## MummysGirl

I  your siggy pic!!!! Can you share bigger pictures please 


blksndrlla said:


> I am 16 months post...
> I will trim in Dec...
> I won't chop until 8/2010...making me 25 months post...






Duchesse said:


> I'm rejoining. Currently 8 weeks in. Transitioning for at least 12 months.


----------



## LadyRaider

1. Seven months post.
2. I'm trimming in February. I think my hair grows slowly and I've trimmed twice since last February and my hair is just getting back to the longest point it was last February when I started. My hair was very uneven so I know it needed to be cut, but I last trimmed in Sept. so I think February should be the soonest I do so again. 
3. If I do ever cut off the relaxed ends (right now there's very little texture difference between the new growth and the relaxed part... my hair was never bone straight) it will be after I am WELL into shoulder length. I want to be full shoulder length soooooo bad!


----------



## AshCash

Hi Everyone! I lurked in the 2009 thread but I want to be more active in this one. I am 10months post and my goal is 24-30 months. I am right about where I was when I BC'ed 2 years ago, but I don't feel tempted to cut yet. HHG!


----------



## blksndrlla

MummysGirl said:


> I  your siggy pic!!!! Can you share bigger pictures please


 
Thanks... here is that photo!







It was a failed T-N-C put into a puff!

I also have a sparsely updated fotki...lol


----------



## Ladylu

[IMG]http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs214.snc1/8135_1210024206042_1091836355_652938_2513819_n.jpg[/IMG]

4 months post...hainging in there...looking for new styles, thinking about braids etc.  I just rolleret my hair last night and it came out nice...but I just had to hot comb the new growth in the front.(electric hot comb)....  speaking of new growth...  I lov it.  I've got about 2 inches now... I think my hair is growing faster since I no longer have the relaser chemicals in my hair.  

If anyone can recommend a dryer that will help straighten my hair when blow drying...please advise!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ok... you now have a new official hair fan!

I absolutely  this!!!!! 


blksndrlla said:


> Thanks... here is that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a failed T-N-C put into a puff!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

blksndrlla said:


> Thanks... here is that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's some thick hair!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies!!! I'm loving seeing new faces/names 

HHG!


----------



## Grand Prix

Ohh I've been meaning to join the 2009 thread. Oh well, fresh start!

1. 13 months post as of today!

2. Initially it was 18 months, so I would be cutting in April and able to wear wash and goes for the spring and summer (my dream, lol). Now however.. I'm surprised at the length I'm retaining so I'd be cutting off a lot of hair. Also, this was before I knew that hair really does grow no more than 0.5 of an inch on average. Or that I might not have wash n go hair, I seem to have 3 different textures on this head.

I'm also afraid that even 18 months of length will shrink up and still look short on me.

So what if I end up cutting off my beloved transitioning ponytail and not be happy with hair I can't work with yet!

And who is going to do my BC??

Happy I don't have to worry about it for another 5 months, then we'll see .


----------



## Grand Prix

blksndrlla said:


> Thanks... here is that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a failed T-N-C put into a puff!
> 
> I also have a sparsely updated fotki...lol


 
Wow that looks gorgeous!
How did you style it?


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think we can start by stating:
1. How far into your transition are you?

A little over nine months (I have a counter below honestly that is the only way I would keep up with the time)

2. What's your transition goal?

Just going to keep growing hair.  I just got my furst "dusting" in almost a year.  No plans to BC.


----------



## plastic

I'm most likely going to be the shortest planned transitioner in here 

Transitioning for 2 months 
BCing in 2 months


----------



## KiSseS03

Hey MummysGirl ! We're transitioning twins, I am also 11 months post, and I'm aiming to transition for a minimum of 18 months. 

I have passed the most difficult part of transitioning and I believe it will be smooth sailing from here on in!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm 9 months into my transition
my transition goal is to be APL stretched and/or have a puff


----------



## txcurly10

I'm about 7.5 months in, and my goal is a year to 18 months.


----------



## MzK

Transitioning--8months (and a few days) into it so far.....hoping to go for 12months....maybe a little longer.   Loving my new growth!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies... check out this thread: HAIRSTYLES FOR TRANSITIONERS (For reference) !!!

There are a few styles in it so far but please add yours... I think we need a good reference for hairstyles


----------



## Britt4209

I think i would like to join this challenge..

I am currently 5 months post and I would like to transition to natural..im not quite sure how long i can do it, but i definately would like to be relaxer free..I am in individual braids right now and will be getting them touched up on Saturday and will keep them in until Christmas.


----------



## MummysGirl

I've wondered about the bolded too... I've decided to re-evaluate when I'm 18 months post... although I think I might just chop of the rest of my relaxed ends then... I'll decide in 7 months 



Grand Prix said:


> *I'm also afraid that even 18 months of length will shrink up and still look short on me.*


----------



## Diva_Esq

I will be exactly 29 weeks post on Saturday! 

My goal is kind of fluid.  Originally, I didn't want to do any big chops, just trims and dustings like I usually do every 3-4 months until all of the relaxer was gone (I'm thinking 2 years or so).  I am currently between SL & APL.  But lately, I've been thinking about BCing at my 8 month mark (Jan. 2) and wearing my natural texture in a short wavy/ curly 'do.  I know I want to grow my natural hair out as long as possible...hopefully MBL or WL like I was when I was natural, so I am thinking this may be my last opportunity to rock short hair (never have!) b/c I know once I am uber-long, I will not cut it short.

So, I am  trying to decide.

Anywho...a few pics:

Current Length
















Texture (excuse the lack of moisture...just worked out & out of a bun)










Glad to be apart of the 2010 Support Thread!  Pray that I decide what to do...BC or LT Transition!


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful hair... both relaxed and new growth! 

I never thought of it the way you stated in the bolded... makes a lot of sense!

Good luck and let's know your decision 





Diva_Esq said:


> I will be exactly 29 weeks post on Saturday!
> 
> My goal is kind of fluid.  Originally, I didn't want to do any big chops, just trims and dustings like I usually do every 3-4 months until all of the relaxer was gone (I'm thinking 2 years or so).  I am currently between SL & APL.  But lately, I've been thinking about BCing at my 8 month mark (Jan. 2) and wearing my natural texture in a short wavy/ curly 'do.  I know I want to grow my natural hair out as long as possible...hopefully MBL or WL like I was when I was natural, *so I am thinking this may be my last opportunity to rock short hair (never have!) b/c I know once I am uber-long, I will not cut it short.*
> 
> Glad to be apart of the 2010 Support Thread!  Pray that I decide what to do...BC or LT Transition!


----------



## Foxglove

1. How far into your transition are you?
I'm 11.5 months in. 2 more weeks until 1 year post 

2. What's your transition goal?
18 months minimum. Hoping to get to 2 years or longer

ETA Yay I'm happy to see so many long term transitioners!


----------



## 2inspireU

I'm 6 months post, I swear time flies. I remember putting the ticker in my siggy, and staring at it thinking it will take forever before I reach 6 months.

I am a long term transitioner checking in. I won't cut until my natural hair is APL unstretched.


----------



## MummysGirl

Same here  A lot of motivation to stick to it!


Ekaette said:


> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> I'm 11.5 months in. 2 more weeks until 1 year post
> 
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> 18 months minimum. Hoping to get to 2 years or longer
> 
> *ETA Yay I'm happy to see so many long term transitioners!*​


​ 
I agree! I was 7 weeks post, excited about the thought of being 21 weeks post (2 weeks longer than I'd ever stretched relaxers) and now I'm almost 48 weeks post! This year has flown by!


2inspireU said:


> I'm 6 months post, *I swear time flies*. I remember putting the ticker in my siggy, and staring at it thinking it will take forever before I reach 6 months.
> 
> I am a long term transitioner checking in. I won't cut until my natural hair is APL unstretched.


----------



## caligirl2385

hi all!  i'm about 7months post. i'm planning to be in and out of braids all throughout 2010.  i want to BC for my birthday, feb 2011, at about 20months post.


----------



## chelleyrock

Hello everyone 

I'm currently 11 months post with a transition goal of 2 years.  I'm a slow grower, so depending on how long my new growth is by 12/2010, I'll probably BC 12/31/2010.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hello my transitioning sistas  Thanks Mummy, glad to see the new thread for 2010 started.

1.  I'm 5 months post, for esact time see the ticker below.  I look to be one of the "babies" of the bunch.  You ladies are where I wanna be.

2.  I have no idea of when I will BC, I don't have any plans at this point.  The one thing that I do know is that I won't BC before 1 year, other than that I'll play it by ear.  Not having trouble with the two textures cause I'm rockin a weave and when I'm not in that I wear half wigs.  I may think about braids in the future.

HHG ladies and baby that NG


----------



## MummysGirl

I see there are a few ladies on the same timeline as we are 


KiSseS03 said:


> Hey MummysGirl ! We're transitioning twins, I am also 11 months post, and I'm aiming to transition for a minimum of 18 months.
> 
> I have passed the most difficult part of transitioning and I believe it will be smooth sailing from here on in!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hola Chelleyrock!


----------



## mrsjohnson75




----------



## stephluvshair

Hey ladies thanx for starting this thread.

Currently: 15 weeks post 
Ending transition: 25 months post (minimum) 
Pray for me guys. Will post my texture shots at 6 months post.


----------



## Ltown

Thanks MummyGirl for starting new post. 

58 weeks post! My hair is so curly so my shrinkage is crazy short. So I'm still trying to figure out my twistout/braidout regimen. I've used gel, and leave in so I'll keep trying. Piss


----------



## cch24

I'm excited for this new thread! I'm 14 months post (I stopped counting weeks around 26...) and I'm unsure about when I'll big chop. If I don't chop around August 2010 then i'll probably wait until April or May of 2011.


----------



## stephluvshair

Hey *Blksndrlla*. I was looking at pics of when I was 14 before i relaxed and my hair texture looked very similar to yours. your hair is so beautiful. How has your hair stayed so beautiful and healthy throughout your transition? I need tips. Also at what month when did you start to see you texture come in? I feel like my hair is growing so slow.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hair relative!!!! You were so right!
 Added you as a friend on fotki 


mrsjohnson75 said:


>


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey i wanna be in!!  i want to be at least APL unstretched before I cut my relaxed ends off.  i gots a loooooong way to go, i'm only i month post...im such a loser   hoping to get thru 2010 without relaxing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think I'm 10 weeks, lol but I'm not quite sure. 

The plan is to transition for at least a year, then do a mini big chop, then transition for another year and do the big-big chop.   I hope it works out like this, and I have an easy transition.

I started getting relaxers at an early age and have never experienced my natural hair, so I'm very very excited.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I didn't notice this new thread. Cool.

Well I am 11 months and 2 weeks post right now. 

My transition goal likes to change every day depending on my mood. But I am now thinking that I will be chopping very soon. One reason is because I feel the need to. I am so much more talented at hair styles than I was the last time I chopped. 

Number two is because I am noticing splits on my relaxed hair.

Number three is because of a very mean comment dh said about a week ago that made me want to chop it to the scalp(only at the time I know if I would have actually done that I really would have regretted it)

Number four a friend without even knowing it gaved me that boost of confidence to say what am I waiting for.


One thing that is bothering me is that my growth pattern is very weird. Some spots I have 3.5 inches some I have 5.5 inches and some I have 4 inches of new growth. Its so annoying.


----------



## TyHill21

Hey MummysGirl 

 I am almost 6 months into my transition
 I am not sure, I have about 3 inches of relaxed ends and I think I may bc at 12 or 18 months or somewhere in between


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

1. How far into your transition are you?  I am a little over 2 months (12 weeks) in.
2. What's your transition goal? 24 months (2 years) then chopping so I'll have enough to play with/in. 


I feel that I have a good ways to go but I'm pretty excited about the journey. (Yay)


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey!!!!
How're you doing? I'll PM you soon 


TyHill21 said:


> Hey MummysGirl
> 
> I am almost 6 months into my transition
> I am not sure, I have about 3 inches of relaxed ends and I think I may bc at 12 or 18 months or somewhere in between


----------



## Skiggle

15 months Post checking in!!!

God I idea Mummysgirl


----------



## Sequoia

Hi everyone, checking in to the new thread.
18 mths post
Transitioning until I feel comfortable with my length- could be 1 yr more, could be 2!


----------



## RockCreak

I WANT IN!!!! I WANT IN!!!!  sorry for screaming...

I'm like 5 months and some change post... Imma try to hold on as long as possible... I'm currently APl... 

I was trimming slowly as it grows but I dunno if imma keep doing it!


----------



## rben

1. How far into your transition are you?

I am almost 13 Months into my transtition.

 2. What's your transition goal?

I plan a minimum of 24 months and may go on for 36 months if I still have a significant  portion of relaxed hair left.

I currently have about 1/3 natural hair and 2/3 relaxed hair.  I'm having a mini chop at the end of December and then no trims or chops for 12 months.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Hi MummysGirl,

I am currently a little over 8 months post and I plan on transitioning very long term. I don't want short hair again so I may wait until I get to BSL and do mini chops every couple of months until all the relaxer is out.


----------



## angeleyez09

Hi! I'm about six months in and I plan to cut in a year and a half. I only have an inch right now of NG. I don't know how long it is if I flat ironed it though.


----------



## Xaragua

Hey
I am also transitioning i'm about 5 months and 
i plan to transition for 2 years


----------



## andromeda

Thanks for starting this thread, Mummy's Girl!

7.5 months

Somewhat undecided. I initially planned to BC once I reached full natural shoulder length stretched, but I think I might wait until APL, especially now that I've discovered half wigs. I'll try to hold out until Summer of 2010 but the difference in texture and thickness between my new growth and bonelaxed hair is so great that I might just BC and get it over with.


----------



## CurlyNue

My last relaxer was March 2009.  My plan is to grow 9 inches of unrelaxed hair before I chop.  At the moment I have a touch over three inches.  I hope to achieve the 9 inches by December of 2010.


----------



## Garner

Appreciate the new thread Mummysgirl.  I am 16 months post.  My Transition period will be open as I am trimming monthly until relaxed ends are off.


----------



## kittykhat

1. How far into your transition are you? 2 months
2. What's your transition goal? atleast 6 months


----------



## Stepiphanie

I am currently 8 months post.Not sure how long I plan to transition but I would like to be at SL streched when I chop!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

hey ladies, just took a pic of some of my new growth.  it would be awesome to have this texture all over!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Pretty! Wow that's a lot of growth for 1.5 months! I'm trying not to be jealous of your growth rate... trying really hard 



FlawedBeauty said:


> hey ladies, just took a pic of some of my new growth.  it would be awesome to have this texture all over!!


----------



## Shay72

I'm about 4.5 months post
Goal 1.5 to 2 years hoping I make it to 1 year at least

I've always had short hair I just know I don't want a twa.


----------



## naturallygoldie

yay Mummysgirl!

I'm almost 14 weeks post which is a record within itself! I'm going for as long as I can before it grows out or I change my mind and start relaxing again (sheesh I hope not)


----------



## blksndrlla

stephluvshair said:


> Hey *Blksndrlla*. I was looking at pics of when I was 14 before i relaxed and my hair texture looked very similar to yours. your hair is so beautiful. How has your hair stayed so beautiful and healthy throughout your transition? I need tips. Also at what month when did you start to see you texture come in? I feel like my hair is growing so slow.


 
Thank you...so much! I stayed flat ironed for the first 6 months, so...I don't really know. I remember washing it 5 months in and having a lot of new growth, but it wasn't clumping and defined like it is now. I am actually a slow grower...or at least it seems that way. Since about March I have been bunning or wearing an "out" of some sort. I think the key is how you handle the hair and listening to your hair. Don't rush through detangling and find something that works for you to detangle with ease...This is where most of us loose and damage hair. Aside from that, keep it simple (and MOISTURIZE)... feel free to pm me...



Grand Prix said:


> Wow that looks gorgeous!
> 
> How did you style it?



I did a Curly-Nikki twist in curl, took it down fluffed, put shea butter on the edges and used a stretched out doubled-over scuncii head band to hold the puff and put 2 bobby pins on the side. After that, I just added a tighter doubled head band to hold back fly-aways. That's it!

Thanks for all of the compliments!


----------



## asubeauty

I'm about 8 1/2 months post relaxer (I lost track of weeks a while ago.   )

I plan to transition until June 2011, when I graduate from med school.


----------



## HaitianBeauty

Ok Im in...Im transitioning for the second time ~Sigh~ I bc and everything You guys have to help me this time around.....


----------



## Platinum

HaitianBeauty said:


> Ok Im in...Im transitioning for the second time ~Sigh~ I bc and everything You guys have to help me this time around.....


----------



## blksndrlla

There are sooooo many new faces! It is so EXCITING!!!


----------



## HaitianBeauty

1. How far into your transition are you? 3weeks

2. What's your transition goal? 6months


----------



## MummysGirl

I know  I'm so glad we started a new thread... 

New transitioners, I think this thread will really help you! My first post in the 2009 thread was when I was @ 7wks post and I'm 48 weeks post now! I got a lot of ideas and support from that thread and I hope we all get the same in this thread 

My transitioning folder in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/transition-to-natural/



blksndrlla said:


> There are sooooo many new faces! It is so EXCITING!!!


----------



## Thann

1. How far into your transition are you?  3 months
2. What's your transition goal?  20 months

Subscribing


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello fellow transitioners.
I'm currently a little over 8 mths post...see ticker in my siggie.
I plan to transition at least to a year which is March 2010. At that point I will evaluate my hair and decide if I'm ready for the BC.

Thanks for the new thread Mummy.


----------



## goodmorningruby

Pretty sure I subscribed already....long term stretcher/extremely indecisive texlaxer always considering transitioning checking in.


----------



## dicapr

I'm in.  I am 5 months post and so far it hasn't been to bad.  This is my second transition and last time I chopped at 8 months.  I don't plan to BC at all this time.  Just my normal trim every 3 months.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey ladies... 6 weeks till it's 2010 

My hair has been in braids (no extensions) for 2 weeks now, 1 more week to go... I'm really missing my hair right now but I'm going to hold out till next week.

Have a lovely weekend ladies and remember to post your questions, your good news, etc in here.

HHG!


----------



## hairsothick

I'm 9 months post as of today!  Yay!

I want to transition for at least 6 more months, but we'll see.  I'll probably be close to BSL stretched by then.

I want to braid my hair up after graduation to help me along.


----------



## DigitalRain

I think we can start by stating:
1. How far into your transition are you? 8 weeks.
2. What's your transition goal? At this point 6 month. Really would love to go a year.

Im looking at my 4b newgrowth, and Im having a moment of weakness. Im gonna need divine intervention to make it to 6 months.


----------



## yeswecan

OMG! thank you. I am new to this site but not hair woes. wish I had found this on one of my previous transitions. Never want to give up and perm-relax again. Boy do I need help. 14wks since last touch-up. I think my hair is 4c. I stay up late and read until my eyes hurt on this site. Can anyone recommend a natural hair care salon to assist me in the nassau county/LI/NYC area? I too am aware of the size of my head and don't want to BC.


----------



## lizzyb168

*1. How far into your transition are you?*
Im 6 months exactly.

*2. What's your transition goal?*
A full head down to waistlength of natural hair.  I know i can do it and i cant wait.


----------



## MummysGirl

yeswecan said:


> OMG! thank you. I am new to this site but not hair woes. wish I had found this on one of my previous transitions. Never want to give up and perm-relax again. Boy do I need help. 14wks since last touch-up. I think my hair is 4c. I stay up late and read until my eyes hurt on this site. Can anyone recommend a natural hair care salon to assist me in the nassau county/LI/NYC area? I too am aware of the size of my head and don't want to BC.



 to the forum


----------



## MoniintheMiddle

1. How far into your transition are you?
I will be 12 months on 12/19.

2. What's your transition goal?
BSL natural hair.  I have been doing minor chops throughout my transition.  I was SL length but now I am neck length. 
__________________


----------



## WesternEyes

1. How far into your transition are you? Almost 7 months.
2. What's your transition goal? 18 months. I'm gradually chopping away an inch or two every time I get the urge.


----------



## Platinum

yeswecan said:


> OMG! thank you. I am new to this site but not hair woes. wish I had found this on one of my previous transitions. Never want to give up and perm-relax again. Boy do I need help. 14wks since last touch-up. I think my hair is 4c. I stay up late and read until my eyes hurt on this site. Can anyone recommend a natural hair care salon to assist me in the nassau county/LI/NYC area? I too am aware of the size of my head and don't want to BC.


----------



## plastic

i snipped off some more hair ... sigh I see Im going to be bcing with only 2 mnths worth of ng lol


----------



## Shay72

I was talking to my mom on the phone and although I couldn't see her I felt she was like this .  I'm always talking about my hair and I am really trying to decide if I will just bc after a year or do a mini chop at a year and another at 18 months .


----------



## yeswecan

Thank you for the welcome Mummysgirl, Shay72, Platinum. My peeps be like erplexed when I talk hair because its not happening to them. I have much to learn about hair and this site (just found it a few days ago) I love it. Appreciate your wonderful posts. Know my hair's potential looking forward to our ( me n my hair's) future. Gotta go try to make my hair decent, goin out tmo afternoon. Check back later.


----------



## MummysGirl

I'll be one year post on the 20th of December 


MoniintheMiddle said:


> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> I will be 12 months on *12/19*.
> 
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> BSL natural hair.  I have been doing minor chops throughout my transition.  I was SL length but now I am neck length.
> __________________


----------



## MummysGirl

I think you'll know what you want to do when you get to 1 year post... earlier on in my transition, I started to wonder about BC'ing @ 6/7 months post... but changed my mind (after realising I had mega shrinkage ) then I wondered about one year post, I quickly changed my mind when I realised I'd have 2ce the length I had at 6 months post (which won't be enough)... which is why now I've decided to re-evaluate @ 18 months post.

Just set little milestones and decide when you get there 



Shay72 said:


> I was talking to my mom on the phone and although I couldn't see her I felt she was like this .  I'm always talking about my hair and I am really trying to decide if I will just bc after a year or do a mini chop at a year and another at 18 months .


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> I was talking to my mom on the phone and although I couldn't see her I felt she was like this . I'm always talking about my hair and I am really trying to decide if I will just bc after a year or do a mini chop at a year and another at 18 months .


Gradually trim of the relax ends, so you can still retain the length you want. Since it getting colder bunning will help so you don't have to bc.


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> I think you'll know what you want to do when you get to 1 year post... earlier on in my transition, I started to wonder about BC'ing @ 6/7 months post... but changed my mind (after realising I had mega shrinkage ) then I wondered about one year post, I quickly changed my mind when I realised I'd have 2ce the length I had at 6 months post (which won't be enough)... which is why now I've decided to re-evaluate @ 18 months post.
> 
> Just set little milestones and decide when you get there


I will check in at 1 year and 18 months.  We'll see how it goes.



ltown said:


> Gradually trim of the relax ends, so you can still retain the length you want. Since it getting colder bunning will help so you don't have to bc.


Bunning has been my main protective style the entire time.  I did take a break to grow my edges back in  but now I'm really careful and am working on strengthening my edges.


----------



## drea_b

24 months post... im waitin out till new years.. honestly i could go longer if i wanted to, but the eagerness is taking over. so i think the time is perfect.


----------



## Skiggle

drea_b said:


> 24 months post... im waitin out till new years.. honestly i could go longer if i wanted to, but the eagerness is taking over. so i think the time is perfect.



DAYUM YOUR TWIST OUT IS ..

KUDOS TWO YEARS!


----------



## OhmyKimB

1. How far into your transition are you? _almost three months just decided to not relax anymore, still fighting the urge a lot._
2. What's your transition goal?  _I plan on transitioning until my hair is bsl natural...so I'll be at this for a while_


My mom is really against my doing this, she feels as though since I'll be entering into the corporate world that it'll give ppl more reason to be afraid of me, even though I've explained to her that I do not plan on wearing my hair in any type of afro, and that I'll mostly be keeping it doobied or in curly rollerset.


Does anyone know of a couple twist out tutorials in a fotki or anyway else because I feel like that's another style that I'll be rocking a lot.


----------



## SunnyHoney

I'm completely new to LHCF, and am SO glad to be here! I'm lovin' the support expressed between all the ladies. 

I'll really need it on my hair journey. I'm 6 weeks post and not planning on a BC if I can avoid it (big head issues!) Hoping I can just trim off relaxer. 
My whole goal is to gain some length. 

Hey, is there a thread that explains what all these acronyms are? I managed to figure out a few, but I'm not feelin' like I know the LHCF lingo!erplexed Also, how do y'all put those ticker tapes in your siggy to track your transition time? 

One more thing, I just gotta say all the pics of all the different hair lengths, styles, textures are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hairsothick

Soooo Aveeno has a haircare line.   I must have the products to test.  

I think I'm gonna try their soothing shampoo, their nourish + revitalize conditioner, and their leave in.  I sniffed them all in the store and they smell goooood.  I can't wait.


----------



## Golden*Brown

I'm about 13 months post. I don't plan on chopping just trimming/dusting every couple of months or so.


----------



## lady djm

My last perm was in April 2009 and I'm trying to make it to at least April of next year.  It's been an interesting journey.  The creamy crack has tried to get me and I was tempted to do the big chop because these different textures are getting on my nerves.


----------



## determineddiva

MummysGirl said:


> 1. 11 months post
> 2. 18 months (minimum)



Hi I'm new to this site and really need help transitioning. Here's my story, my last relaxer was Oct 2008. My hair has grown but I'm noticing that my hair line is thinning really bad and ihave breakage in the top of my head. I'm so discouraged! I use creme of nature shampoo and motions cpr, and moisture conditioner. I was washing and conditioning weekly. I moisturize daily with shea butter, glycerin, water mixture. I keep ends trimmed. I wear protective styles braids, sewins, and half wigs. I believe my hair type is 4b/c. Neck length hair. I would love to have my shoulder length, thick healthy hair back, but don't want to go back to a relaxer. Any suggestions, regimen would be greatly appreciated. I flat ironed my hair and almost cried because it's so thin. Please help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## LoveCraze

HoneyMama said:


> I'm completely new to LHCF, and am SO glad to be here! I'm lovin' the support expressed between all the ladies.
> 
> I'll really need it on my hair journey. I'm 6 weeks post and not planning on a BC if I can avoid it (big head issues!) Hoping I can just trim off relaxer.
> My whole goal is to gain some length.
> 
> Hey, is there a thread that explains what all these acronyms are? I managed to figure out a few, but I'm not feelin' like I know the LHCF lingo!erplexed Also, how do y'all put those ticker tapes in your siggy to track your transition time?
> 
> One more thing, I just gotta say all the pics of all the different hair lengths, styles, textures are BEAUTIFUL!


 
Try this one HoneyMama

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410138


----------



## moriahar

Hello Everyone and Welcome Newcomers!

Thx Mummy for starting this thread.

 1. How far into your transition are you?

I am almost 7 months post. 

2. What's your transition goal?

As for my transition goal I'm not totally sure but I'm thinking somewhere around 18 months. 

I had my hair cut 2 weeks ago to about neck length. I've been wearing my hair out for a while but I plan to get zillions or a sew in in January to help me from overstyling my hair. 

I'm so glad to have a whole community here that is on this hair journy with me. Thx ladies.


----------



## Grand Prix

drea_b said:


> 24 months post... im waitin out till new years.. honestly i could go longer if i wanted to, but the eagerness is taking over. so i think the time is perfect.


 
Woah, 24 months!

I checked out your fotki and ohh !
Could you share some details on how you've kept your hair so manageable and healthy? It looks really great.


----------



## MummysGirl

AND 

Try this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774

Make sure you check in often and feel free to ask questions, there are soooo many of us here 



HoneyMama said:


> I'm completely new to LHCF, and am SO glad to be here! I'm lovin' the support expressed between all the ladies.
> 
> I'll really need it on my hair journey. I'm 6 weeks post and not planning on a BC if I can avoid it (big head issues!) Hoping I can just trim off relaxer.
> My whole goal is to gain some length.
> 
> Hey, is there a thread that explains what all these acronyms are? I managed to figure out a few, but I'm not feelin' like I know the LHCF lingo!erplexed Also, how do y'all put those ticker tapes in your siggy to track your transition time?
> 
> One more thing, I just gotta say all the pics of all the different hair lengths, styles, textures are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MummysGirl

Wow!!!!! I've added you to my inspiration list 
I'll check out your fotki.


drea_b said:


> 24 months post... im waitin out till new years.. honestly i could go longer if i wanted to, but the eagerness is taking over. so i think the time is perfect.


----------



## MummysGirl

I watched this video 2ce and knew how to flat twist! It's REALLY good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI

I don't use her products (my leave in then airdry to 80% dry,  I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol to each section before flat twisting, I use a flexirod on the ends or I put them in bantu knots.

My left siggy pic is a twistout.



BeyondBlessed said:


> 1. How far into your transition are you? _almost three months just decided to not relax anymore, still fighting the urge a lot._
> 2. What's your transition goal?  _I plan on transitioning until my hair is bsl natural...so I'll be at this for a while_
> 
> 
> My mom is really against my doing this, she feels as though since I'll be entering into the corporate world that it'll give ppl more reason to be afraid of me, even though I've explained to her that I do not plan on wearing my hair in any type of afro, and that I'll mostly be keeping it doobied or in curly rollerset.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a couple twist out tutorials in a fotki or anyway else because I feel like that's another style that I'll be rocking a lot.


----------



## MummysGirl

Your edges might be thinning cos of your braids, weaves and tight bunning... Give your edges a break, try to stay away from these styles... 

1. Try not to comb your new growth when it's completely dry, if you must, comb very lightly with a wide tooth comb.
2. Check out my hairstyle album (fotki): http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/
99% of my hairstyles are very kind to my edges because I need that.




determineddiva said:


> Hi I'm new to this site and really need help transitioning. Here's my story, my last relaxer was Oct 2008. My hair has grown but I'm noticing that my hair line is thinning really bad and ihave breakage in the top of my head. I'm so discouraged! I use creme of nature shampoo and motions cpr, and moisture conditioner. I was washing and conditioning weekly. I moisturize daily with shea butter, glycerin, water mixture. I keep ends trimmed. I wear protective styles braids, sewins, and half wigs. I believe my hair type is 4b/c. Neck length hair. I would love to have my shoulder length, thick healthy hair back, but don't want to go back to a relaxer. Any suggestions, regimen would be greatly appreciated. I flat ironed my hair and almost cried because it's so thin. Please help.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## yeswecan

Hey ladies, already had a short haircut, (4c 14 wks new growth) tried a braidout last nite, packed it with miss jessie's curly puding because I had it in the house and I like the way it smells curled it tight on sponge roller frames no sponges cause that's what I had in the house (gotta get up on products and tools) so now I have the twa my head is too big for and I'm gonna rock it cause I'm not startin over at least it looks healthy and shiny and I could have sat under the dryer just a little cause I want to avoid heat as much as possible but I used so much product my hair is a little greasy no one should be touching my hair today anyway ttyl


----------



## yeswecan

oops didnt know to quote determineddiva, well its okay, I'm still learnin,   Welcome, I'm new too, havin the time of my life, check the stickies, spend all my free time reading this site, happy and excited about growin back my hair 4c, researchin the info I need to be successful with my natural hair, happy days are here again and I say to myself what a wonderful world soon I'll have more time for other self  improvement projects hooray I'm just silly happy okay I'll take it down a notch later...


----------



## eternalsotsm

Hi. I'm kinda nervous to do a BC, so i'm transitioning for 20 months...maybe longer. It's been 5 months now and it's not bad at all.  i've been transitioning with curl formers and bantu knots. I'm also using pure shea butter, and my hair absolutely loves this stuff, it soaks it up like a sponge and it keeps the curls so nice and soft. My family are kinda against me going natural...so i want to show 'em that being natural is very beautiful.


----------



## dorko

1. How far into your transition are you?  uhhh 4months 3 weeks in
2. What's your transition goal? until i'm at least at my current length natural. i'm BSL... soooo i dunno how long lol


----------



## Platinum

HoneyMama said:


> I'm completely new to LHCF, and am SO glad to be here! I'm lovin' the support expressed between all the ladies.
> 
> I'll really need it on my hair journey. I'm 6 weeks post and not planning on a BC if I can avoid it (big head issues!) Hoping I can just trim off relaxer.
> My whole goal is to gain some length.
> 
> Hey, is there a thread that explains what all these acronyms are? I managed to figure out a few, but I'm not feelin' like I know the LHCF lingo!erplexed Also, how do y'all put those ticker tapes in your siggy to track your transition time?
> 
> One more thing, I just gotta say all the pics of all the different hair lengths, styles, textures are BEAUTIFUL!


 
Here is a thread that explains a few acronyms. Hope this helps.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774


eternalsotsm said:


> Hi. I'm kinda nervous to do a BC, so i'm transitioning for 20 months...maybe longer. It's been 5 months now and it's not bad at all. i've been transitioning with curl formers and bantu knots. I'm also using pure shea butter, and my hair absolutely loves this stuff, it soaks it up like a sponge and it keeps the curls so nice and soft. My family are kinda against me going natural...so i want to show 'em that being natural is very beautiful.


 

 You're among friends here.


----------



## Skiggle

Question!!!
As you ladies are getting alot of new growth
as each month goes by..are you guys having a harder time
doing old style like braid outs/twistouts...
I have a good amount of new growth but the relax hair is just
thin and nasty and doesn't blend well.
I want to do a nice style for X-mas
after I take out my kinky twists...


----------



## LuyshuZ

19 Months and 3 weeks post!! I was originally planning to transition for 30 months, but now I'm planning on chopping in August (28 months) 2 weeks b4 Finals.


----------



## determineddiva

Thanks mummysgirl! I will definitely take your advice. Looking at your hair reminds me a little of mine, except yours is thicker and longer. I will have a challenge with finding protective styles that i can wear to work. My goal for 2010 is to be shoulder length or longer. With all you guys help and encouragement I'm sure I can achieve it.


----------



## SunnyHoney

Hey DigitalRain, 

I get those moments of weakness looking at new growth, too, and that's when I need someone to talk me down from the relaxer "ledge".  (We're within 2 weeks of each other's transition time.) I don't know if I'll love it when it's all natural, but I know I'm gonna hate the transition. 

Since we're around the same transition time, let's help each other get to at least a year! 

I'm going to wear mine straight through the whole transition to keep the temptation to relax away. I think it's better for me when I don't see the stark difference. What about you? How are you styling for the transition?




DigitalRain said:


> I think we can start by stating:
> 1. How far into your transition are you? 8 weeks.
> 2. What's your transition goal? At this point 6 month. Really would love to go a year.
> 
> Im looking at my 4b newgrowth, and Im having a moment of weakness. Im gonna need divine intervention to make it to 6 months.


----------



## OhmyKimB

MummysGirl said:


> I watched this video 2ce and knew how to flat twist! It's REALLY good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI
> 
> I don't use her products (my leave in then airdry to 80% dry, I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol to each section before flat twisting, I use a flexirod on the ends or I put them in bantu knots.
> 
> My left siggy pic is a twistout.


 
I love her videos!!! Thank you!


----------



## MummysGirl

*Braidout "Puff"
*
My avi style...
I followed the same step that naturals have shared... I sprayed my edges with my moisturising spritz, then I cut the leg off one of my tights, wrapped it round my head, tied it and slid it up/in till I got to desired position. I tied it again to secure. Applied a teeny weeny bit of gel on my edges and used my boar bristle brush to smooth my edges.






This pic below was a "bad" result (my hair wasn't completely dry before I took out my cornrows) and it still turned out nice 






This style helps gather your 'thin' relaxed but very curly ends into a thick mass of curls 

StephElise(a fellow transitioner here) has a helpful vid on youtube: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8

You can achieve this with braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot outs, any curly style.




Skiggle said:


> Question!!!
> As you ladies are getting alot of new growth
> as each month goes by..are you guys having a harder time
> doing old style like braid outs/twistouts...
> I have a good amount of new growth but the relax hair is just
> thin and nasty and doesn't blend well.
> I want to do a nice style for X-mas
> after I take out my kinky twists...


----------



## yvette

I think I am at 25 weeks ( I need to check my calendar)

I plan on transitioning for at least 2 years. After 2 years, I hope not to have but maybe a couple of inches OR LESS of relaxed hair to cut off. I will NOT do a bc because I don't care for short hair and it would not look good on me.


----------



## OhmyKimB

HoneyMama said:


> Hey DigitalRain,
> 
> I get those moments of weakness looking at new growth, too, and that's when I need someone to talk me down from the relaxer "ledge". (We're within 2 weeks of each other's transition time.) I don't know if I'll love it when it's all natural, but I know I'm gonna hate the transition.
> 
> Since we're around the same transition time, let's help each other get to at least a year!
> 
> I'm going to wear mine straight through the whole transition to keep the temptation to relax away. I think it's better for me when I don't see the stark difference. What about you? How are you styling for the transition?


 
There's a salon by my house that specializes in natural hair but anyway my friend goes there she is not natural, but she knows a stylist that would be good for helping me transition, so I'll be doobing it up with her. I know I could do it myself but after keeping my hair healthy I'm not that great at styling it.


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> Question!!!
> As you ladies are getting alot of new growth
> as each month goes by..are you guys having a harder time
> doing old style like braid outs/twistouts...
> I have a good amount of new growth but the relax hair is just
> thin and nasty and doesn't blend well.
> I want to do a nice style for X-mas
> after I take out my kinky twists...


 
TBH I'm having issues with this. There is a huge difference between my relaxed ends and my roots and it gets more obvious the more NG I have


----------



## Grand Prix

HoneyMama said:


> Hey DigitalRain,
> 
> I get those moments of weakness looking at new growth, too, and that's when I need someone to talk me down from the relaxer "ledge". (We're within 2 weeks of each other's transition time.) I don't know if I'll love it when it's all natural, but I know I'm gonna hate the transition.
> 
> Since we're around the same transition time, let's help each other get to at least a year!
> 
> I'm going to wear mine straight through the whole transition to keep the temptation to relax away. I think it's better for me when I don't see the stark difference. What about you? How are you styling for the transition?


 
Don't hate your transition!

Of course it's going to be hard at times, and I'm sure all of us are wishing our hair would grow a little faster so we can be natural quicker, but really, there's no reason we can't enjoy our hair just as much as natural or relaxed girls. Especially when it comes to so many of us long term transitioners, you really can't be unhappy with your hair for what, 18-24 months? Our hair can look just as fabulous! Albeit with a little more effort..

Plus, I take it you're going natural for a reason. It's a great process to see your natural hair creeping in.


----------



## determineddiva

I forgot to ask what are bantu knots and doobie styles?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## DigitalRain

HoneyMama said:


> Hey DigitalRain,
> 
> I get those moments of weakness looking at new growth, too, and that's when I need someone to talk me down from the relaxer "ledge".  (We're within 2 weeks of each other's transition time.) I don't know if I'll love it when it's all natural, but I know I'm gonna hate the transition.
> 
> Since we're around the same transition time, let's help each other get to at least a year!
> 
> I'm going to wear mine straight through the whole transition to keep the temptation to relax away. I think it's better for me when I don't see the stark difference. What about you? How are you styling for the transition?



Hey!! My plan is to alternate blowing out my roots and lightly flat ironing (which I did today), flexirod sets and twistouts till March. Maybe in March I will consider braids. I didn't succumb to the relaxer lol. I would love to have you as a buddy!!


----------



## Murjani

I'm back in the game. I transitioned for 23 weeks earlier this year and gave up


----------



## RootPunch

1) 17 months
2) 24 months minimum


----------



## LoveCraze

determineddiva said:


> I forgot to ask what are bantu knots and doobie styles?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 

Ok these are how I do my bantu knots.







Basically it's a no heat way to curl your hair. I two strand twist my hair and then begin to wrap it around itself until it comes to a knot. I like to use a scunchie to hold mine instead of bobby pins so that the ends will stay curly.
Here's a result.





Now for a doobie, it's a rollerset that you then take down and wrap your hair around your hair. Some use plastic wrap on top to give it a nice shiny finish. I haven't really done this while transitioning though.

HTH.


----------



## msbettyboop

I have a question please. When I got in my braids last week it was a little painful when she did the parting and I know it’s because of the thick NG which is only going to get thicker and longer over the coming months. How can I get it soft enough to part easily my next round of braiding in Feb? This time I applied leave in and heat protectant and blow dried for a couple of minutes but it still wasn’t enough. Any tips on getting the NG soft enough prior to braiding that doesn’t involve too much heat or none at all, if possible? TIA.


----------



## onejamifan

Hello ladies! Just checking in. 6 months post, going for 24 months. Doing a semi-big chop (6 inches+) in July 2010 and then trimming every 3-4 months until all relaxed ends are gone~

Right now I just need to figure out how to detangle my hair when wet. Its is getting SOOOOOO hard!!!


----------



## Britt4209

^^have u tried washing in braids or plaits?..that might help with detangling..


----------



## mrsjohnson75

lafani said:


> I have a question please. When I got in my braids last week it was a little painful when she did the parting and I know it’s because of the thick NG which is only going to get thicker and longer over the coming months. How can I get it soft enough to part easily my next round of braiding in Feb? This time I applied leave in and heat protectant and blow dried for a couple of minutes but it still wasn’t enough. Any tips on getting the NG soft enough prior to braiding that doesn’t involve too much heat or none at all, if possible? TIA.


 
You can try spritzing a small amount of Scurl and massaging it into the newgrowth (I fingerpart my hair and spray lighty throughout on the roots only...a little goes a long way) or spritzing plain water then massaging in shea butter on the newgrowth.

These 2 methods work for me and my newgrowth is hella thick.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm at 22 weeks all is well


----------



## MummysGirl

:wow: you have a lot of hair!!!!
Maybe washing and detangling in sections (braids or twists) might work? I've never had to do so because my hair has been nowhere as long as yours... I wish! 

Check out sylver2's channel on youtube, she stretched for 1 year last year and her hair's similar to your length...



onejamifan said:


> Hello ladies! Just checking in. 6 months post, going for 24 months. Doing a semi-big chop (6 inches+) in July 2010 and then trimming every 3-4 months until all relaxed ends are gone~
> 
> Right now I just need to figure out how to detangle my hair when wet. Its is getting SOOOOOO hard!!!


----------



## tmhuggiebear

Hi ladies,

I have been transitioning since May 22nd. I'm not sure exactly how long I will be transitioning for but I figured I should start making decisions.

Right now the hardest part of my transitioning is just finding hairstyle I can work with other than this bun.


----------



## SunnyHoney

Thanks for the pep talk, Grand Prix!  You're right, the transition period is way too long to be at war with my hair. Today I pledge to change my perspective, and embrace the transition!  

I'm the kinda girl that only wears my hair straight down all the time.  What's crazy is that one of the reasons I'm going natural is for something different, then I panic when at the thought of not wearing it straight! It's weird because I've been all natural before, loved my texture, and my natural hair straightens pretty easily (so I don't feel like I have to give up straight all together). 

I think my issues stem from not knowing enough ways to style my hair during transition. When I went natural before, lack of styles led to a BC, and I regretted it. I think now I might have post-traumatic-BC-disorder. LOL!  

Okay, so it's not THAT serious!  I can embrace the transition this time. (I can't honestly say I tried last time). This forum is gonna be a huge help, because what I need most is some style suggestions, and positive pep talks like yours! 

Thanks again!



Grand Prix said:


> Don't hate your transition!
> 
> Of course it's going to be hard at times, and I'm sure all of us are wishing our hair would grow a little faster so we can be natural quicker, but really, there's no reason we can't enjoy our hair just as much as natural or relaxed girls. Especially when it comes to so many of us long term transitioners, you really can't be unhappy with your hair for what, 18-24 months? Our hair can look just as fabulous! Albeit with a little more effort..
> 
> Plus, I take it you're going natural for a reason. It's a great process to see your natural hair creeping in.


----------



## SunnyHoney

Your flexirod set came out great! I didn't know what that was before I saw your pics.  I have so much to learn...




DigitalRain said:


> Hey!! My plan is to alternate blowing out my roots and lightly flat ironing (which I did today), flexirod sets and twistouts till March. Maybe in March I will consider braids. I didn't succumb to the relaxer lol. I would love to have you as a buddy!!


----------



## determineddiva

Thanks ! I think i will be able to do that. Sometimes I can be a little "style" challenged.


----------



## *CherryPie*

I've decided today to transition. I'm so tired of relaxing my hair, and I love natural hair. 

I've never done this, and I hope it's not too difficult.

I'm planning on a long term transition. I want length when I cut the last bit off. I want to at least be APL.


----------



## hairsothick

Twistout:
































I don't feel like resizing right now.


----------



## Guinee

I started transitioning a little over a year ago. I had always had my hair texturized and very short since I was 16. Now 10 years later, I am done with relaxers and texturizers for a while...
I have not fully embraced it yet so I keep my hair in braids and weaves. I am glad I cam accross this board because I had no clue what I was doing....


----------



## determineddiva

CherryPie your hair is beautiful!!!! I know that this board is very helpful and supportive, even though I have only been on here a short while.


----------



## Platinum

Newbies!


----------



## plastic

Are there any other short term transitioners in this thread ? Im starting to feel a little bit left out now


----------



## dr.j

I'm 21 weeks.  Trying to transition for 24 months.  It's getting kinda rough.  I was tempted to relax this weekend....


----------



## lust for life

I'm going onto 10 months post and I'm becoming antsy. I know that I DON'T want to chop now b/c I'll freak out and cry (rotfl) but I'm sick of straightening every two weeks. I want to do braidouts and twistouts but I can't cornrow or flat twist  

I want to do curly styles, darn it!


----------



## SunnyHoney

I'm interested in bunning, and was wondering if you long-time transitioners can help with answer a few questions:

Is bunning a good idea for transitioning hair, or does wearing a ponytail put too much stress on the fragile line between relaxed/natural hair?

Can dry hair be bunned? (I HATE wearing my hair wet, it feels too weak to ponytail when wet)

Can anyone direct me to a thread that teaches how to bun in BRUTAL step-by-step detail with pics, or better yet: a start-to-finish video? I've searched and can't find things with enough detail. 

I keep reading about challenges, how can I fina a bun challenge?

I want to bun to gain some length. Is it too ambitious to be trying to achieve length AND a natural at the same time? Can anyone share some success stories? 

Sorry if this is off-topic for this thread (still learning my way around LHCF). If so, please direct me to the appropriate thread. TIA


----------



## LoveCraze

lust for life said:


> I'm going onto 10 months post and I'm becoming antsy. I know that I DON'T want to chop now b/c I'll freak out and cry (rotfl) but I'm sick of straightening every two weeks. I want to do braidouts and twistouts but I can't cornrow or flat twist
> 
> I want to do curly styles, darn it!


 
If you want to do a curly style, try bantu knot outs. You can do a search on youtube to get an idea how to do them.

ETA: You can also do a two strand twist on rod rollers. This was my first transition style and it came out great. I followed this vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8X8xtcOdgA


----------



## Shay72

lust for life said:


> I'm going onto 10 months post and I'm becoming antsy. I know that I DON'T want to chop now b/c I'll freak out and cry (rotfl) but I'm sick of straightening every two weeks. I want to do braidouts and twistouts but I can't cornrow or flat twist
> 
> I want to do curly styles, darn it!


You can do twist outs and braid outs with single twists and single plaits. It doesn't even need to be that many either.  I say give it a try.  You would be surprised.  I can't do flat twists or conrow and I wear these styles all the time. 



HoneyMama said:


> I'm interested in bunning, and was wondering if you long-time transitioners can help with answer a few questions:
> 
> Is bunning a good idea for transitioning hair, or does wearing a ponytail put too much stress on the fragile line between relaxed/natural hair?
> It depends on your hair.  I bun the majority of the time but I have to pay extra care and attention to my edges because mine are fragile.  For me personally with bunning the edges are my concern not the demarcation line. Just do not pull your hair too tight.
> 
> Can dry hair be bunned? (I HATE wearing my hair wet, it feels too weak to ponytail when wet)
> Yes, easily.
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a thread that teaches how to bun in BRUTAL step-by-step detail with pics, or better yet: a start-to-finish video? I've searched and can't find things with enough detail.
> Search on youtube but to me it is a very simple style with a lot of variations.  I pull my hair into a ponytail using a metail free pony tail holder then I loop the ponytail holder over my hair a second time not pulling my hair all the way through.  Done.
> 
> I keep reading about challenges, how can I fina a bun challenge?
> There isn't one but you could start one.
> 
> I want to bun to gain some length. Is it too ambitious to be trying to achieve length AND a natural at the same time? Can anyone share some success stories? I don't think so.  Do a search on here for bunning for growth or bun challenges and I think you will find some success stories
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic for this thread (still learning my way around LHCF). If so, please direct me to the appropriate thread. TIA


See answers above.


----------



## MummysGirl

Really pretty!!!!!





hairsothick said:


> Twistout:
> 
> 
> I don't feel like resizing right now.


----------



## Skiggle

Mummysgirl, *thanks *for the reply..
but I still have problems with my hair...
the back is totally natural.. and my relaxed parts are just too thin...
it literally stand up on my head or  flaps down, plus my natural hair color is this odd light brown color and my relaxed parts are dark brown..
I'm just going to wear a wig...


----------



## plastic

plastic said:


> Are there any other short term transitioners in this thread ? Im starting to feel a little bit left out now



guess not .. i'll izzy myself out of this thread


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey plastic,
I suffer from big-head syndrome so I'm definitely not a short term transitioner.

I don't think you should leave the thread though! This is a transitioner hang out thread... Short, Medium, Long!



plastic said:


> guess not .. i'll izzy myself out of this thread


----------



## msbettyboop

mrsjohnson75 said:


> You can try spritzing a small amount of Scurl and massaging it into the newgrowth (I fingerpart my hair and spray lighty throughout on the roots only...a little goes a long way) or spritzing plain water then massaging in shea butter on the newgrowth.
> 
> These 2 methods work for me and my newgrowth is hella thick.



Thanks. I'll put that on the list for January.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Hey Ladies!

I am about 19 weeks post, I dont plan on bc'ing until my natural 4a/4b hair is apl..soo thats a long time from now. Good luck ladies, we can do it, find the right products and hairstyles, we got this!


----------



## Nuelle

Hi ladies!

I am about a couple of months post and would like to transition for 18 months.

This will be my second time transitioning 
The first time, I transitioned for 15 months. I would get my hair flat ironed every 2 to 3 weeks and never learned to do any natural styles, and when I tried, they never came out right. At the time, I wasn't really sure why I was transitioning. My hair was growing well and I never really like relaxing in the first place, but I was still apprehensive about having short hair. So, in late June, while I was in the Caribbean, I had a hard time keeping my press due to the humidity (I can't believe I ever thought I could lol). My hair would not lay down! So, after failing to find someone to put in braids for me, I caved in to my host mother's pressure and relaxed. I enjoyed the attention I got. But my scalp did not. It got really irritated and now I think that I may have alopecia in one area. 

So, I'm transitioning....


----------



## jaded_faerie

I'm at 13 months ad plan to end my transition at 26 months(December 2010)


----------



## SunnyHoney

Thanks so much, Shay72! I just put my hair in a bun about an hour ago. Still trying to find a look that works for me, but I definitely think bunning will be my protective style of choice! (I get headaches with the loosest ponytails, so I hope I can pull this off without too much pain). 

I try to start a bun challenge for 2010. Look for a new thread to come if anybody is interested.


----------



## Shay72

HoneyMama said:


> Thanks so much, Shay72! I just put my hair in a bun about an hour ago. Still trying to find a look that works for me, but I definitely think bunning will be my protective style of choice! (I get headaches with the loosest ponytails, so I hope I can pull this off without too much pain).
> 
> I try to start a bun challenge for 2010. Look for a new thread to come if anybody is interested.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## MummysGirl

My hair's been in braids (no extensions) for 2.5 weeks and I can't wait to take them out (tomorrow night cos I want to do a braidout on Friday) and play in my hair! My plan was to have my hair out for a week then to put them back in (on the 6th of December) for 2 weeks before wearing it out for my 1 year anniversary (20th December) but I might just have my hair loose or in cornrows/flat twists until the New Year... 

 It's been a while since I've had my hair out for 2+ weeks


----------



## plastic

MummysGirl said:


> Hey plastic,
> I suffer from big-head syndrome so I'm definitely not a short term transitioner.
> 
> I don't think you should leave the thread though! This is a transitioner hang out thread... Short, Medium, Long!



It just seems like im the only one excited about bc'ing ..while everyone else is talking about how long they are transitioning for yadda yadda. To each his own. I'll pop back in when i bc. Happy hair growing !!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Just checkin in....my hair is still weaved-up this new install will be in for 2 weeks this thurs.  I plan on keeping this install in for appr 2-3months depending on how my hair is underneath.  Don't know what I'm going to do after.


----------



## MummysGirl

Definitely understand what you're saying 

Don't be a stranger 


plastic said:


> It just seems like im the only one excited about bc'ing ..while everyone else is talking about how long they are transitioning for yadda yadda. To each his own. I'll pop back in when i bc. Happy hair growing !!!


----------



## Platinum

plastic said:


> Are there any other short term transitioners in this thread ? Im starting to feel a little bit left out now


 
Hey Plastic! I thought about BC'ing when I hit my 6 month mark but I changed my mind when I saw the shrinkage. I'm really not comfortable with my hair being that short. Don't leave the thread. I'm sure you're not the only short-term transitioner here.


----------



## Platinum

7 months post today!:superbanana:


----------



## plastic

Platinum said:


> Hey Plastic! I thought about BC'ing when I hit my 6 month mark but I changed my mind when I saw the shrinkage. I'm really not comfortable with my hair being that short. Don't leave the thread. I'm sure you're not the only short-term transitioner here.



Lol yeah ... well i am the only short one in this thread. I guess it makes sense though because If i had my long hair I would probably be scared to cut it too. I have cut chunks of my hair (yes i may look a bit .. botched to an oustider) and my hair shrinks like the devil .. to my scalp. I wanted at least 3 inches of hair before I BCed and I have 1 and some now ( have you seen sheacocoaluv on youtube? ) She inspired me to bc so soon . You should check her out .. he hair is amazing


----------



## Chameleonchick

Platinum said:


> 7 months post today!:superbanana:


 
Congrats to you!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Platinum said:


> 7 months post today!:superbanana:


----------



## Ltown

Platinum said:


> 7 months post today!:superbanana:


 

Congratulation!


----------



## blksndrlla

I bought a new flat iron last week and it is killing me not to straighten. I am trying to hold out until December. I stretched my hair the other day and it looks like it may be barely APL...not sure...that's why i want to straighten...that and to trim my ends...oh well.


----------



## plastic

Congrats Platinum 

Okay ... so the gardener decided to come today while I was just about to drop to sleep ... so I decided to play in my hair and take texture shots. I know i def have 4b in my nape but here are the shots  of the crown ... minus the front hairline .. is the part closest to the middle also 4b - that areas responds to products in the same way my nape does ?













after seeing that i have a bit more new growth i was really tempted to chop. Luckily I told my lil bro to hide my scissors til .. jan .. i may just buy a new one.


----------



## blksndrlla

plastic said:


> Congrats Platinum
> 
> Okay ... so the gardener decided to come today while I was just about to drop to sleep ... so I decided to play in my hair and take texture shots. I know i def have 4b in my nape but here are the shots of the crown ... minus the front hairline .. is the part closest to the middle also 4b - that areas responds to products in the same way my nape does ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after seeing that i have a bit more new growth i was really tempted to chop. Luckily I told my lil bro to hide my scissors til .. jan .. i may just buy a new one.


 
I'm so excited for you to chop!


----------



## plastic

blksndrlla said:


> I'm so excited for you to chop!



thankss Im excited too .. I have decided to do it this year (dec) so I can start 2010 fresh... have to work on a xmas and old years dress to go with my new ... almost bald do lol


----------



## NikkiBee

*I am 10 months into my transition.  Plan to BC on the 12th month but I am not sure if I want to do short hair again.  Currently transitioning with sew-ins.  My saving grace.  Helps me keep my hands out of my head. *


----------



## Foxglove

51 weeks in!!


----------



## diva24

1. How far into your transition are you? 14 months
2. What's your transition goal?

See my siggy


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx

1. How far into your transition are you? 5 months
2. What's your transition goal? 2 years


----------



## MummysGirl

Your new growth is so shiny, love it! I remember seeing pics of it earlier this year in your fotki.



plastic said:


> Congrats Platinum
> 
> Okay ... so the gardener decided to come today while I was just about to drop to sleep ... so I decided to play in my hair and take texture shots. I know i def have 4b in my nape but here are the shots  of the crown ... minus the front hairline .. is the part closest to the middle also 4b - that areas responds to products in the same way my nape does ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after seeing that i have a bit more new growth i was really tempted to chop. Luckily I told my lil bro to hide my scissors til .. jan .. i may just buy a new one.


----------



## MummysGirl

You're so close to one year post! And I'm 2 weeks behind 

I wonder if I'll finally calm down and stop counting the weeks when I'm one year (52 weeks) post... I don't think I will 


Ekaette said:


> 51 weeks in!!


----------



## Skiggle

Platinum said:


> 7 months post today!:superbanana:



*
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Honeytips

My last relaxer was for Easter so I think that I am 7 months into my transition. I was just talking to the hussy this morning about doing the BC as soon as I take out my twists extensions (which he did for me) in December - even though I'm also thinking about transitioning for a year before cutting.


----------



## CurlTalk

MummysGirl said:


> The 2009 thread is way over 200 pages long: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457
> 
> I've provided the link so we can still refer to it
> 
> This is a continuation of the last thread, getting us ready for the new year yay: for 2010).
> 
> I think we can start by stating:
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> 
> HHG Ladies


 Hey guys! 
I am (1) 4 months into my transition, with a transition goal of (2) 18 months to 2 years--i'm in it for the long run!


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> You're so close to one year post! And I'm 2 weeks behind
> 
> *I wonder if I'll finally calm down and stop counting the weeks when I'm one year (52 weeks) post... I don't think I will*


 
I don't think I will either


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow never thought i'd say it, but i'm actually ready to start taking care of my hair now so it can be healthy.  might as well bring in the new year with healthy hair. so i'm laying off the heat for a while. lawd i'm kinda scared but i'm sure i will figure something out.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

NikkiBee said:


> *I am 10 months into my transition. Plan to BC on the 12th month but I am not sure if I want to do short hair again. Currently transitioning with sew-ins. My saving grace. Helps me keep my hands out of my head. *


 Hi NikkiBee, this is the ONLY thing that is helping me thus far too.  However, I saw this young lady in he gym tonight and she had the most beautiful senegalese twists in, I think I'll give that a  next try.

Do you leave any hair out while weaved up??


----------



## Platinum

plastic said:


> Congrats Platinum
> 
> Okay ... so the gardener decided to come today while I was just about to drop to sleep ... so I decided to play in my hair and take texture shots. I know i def have 4b in my nape but here are the shots of the crown ... minus the front hairline .. is the part closest to the middle also 4b - that areas responds to products in the same way my nape does ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after seeing that i have a bit more new growth i was really tempted to chop. Luckily I told my lil bro to hide my scissors til .. jan .. i may just buy a new one.


 
Beautiful texture!


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow never thought i'd say it, but i'm actually ready to start taking care of my hair now so it can be healthy.  might as well bring in the new year with healthy hair. so i'm laying off the heat for a while. lawd i'm kinda scared but i'm sure i will figure something out.


I'm glad you finally happy!


----------



## plastic

thanks Platinum and Mummysgirl - i think the shine is due to the henna i have been trying to use out recently. After my bc I plan to henna/henna gloss twice a week to keep it strong and trim free for as long as possible


----------



## MummysGirl

49 weeks post 

I took out my braids (no extensions) today and cowashed... 

Here's a comparison pic (both pics are damp hair, no products applied): 34 weeks post v 49 weeks post (not a perfect comparison cos it's not exactly the same angle but it'll do)





I now airdry in 3-4 ponytails (till 80% dry then I cornrow or flat twist)





I'm going to trim an inch off in 3 weeks (@ 1 year post)


----------



## Shay72

Beautiful, MummysGirl.  I posted some pics in my blog today.  Check them out when you get a chance.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Looking really good! Congratulations on your 49 weeks, too.


----------



## seraphinelle

I hope my curlformers are not lost in the mail.

I will be pissed the hell off if they are...


----------



## MummysGirl

I hope they're not!

*When* you get them, I'd like to know how you like them... TIA!



seraphinelle said:


> I hope my curlformers are not lost in the mail.
> 
> I will be pissed the hell off if they are...


----------



## Platinum

Great progress, MummysGirl!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i mixed my dc with olive oil and honey and sat under the dryer for 90 minutes. i can't believe i'm really trying this health thing.


----------



## seraphinelle

MummysGirl said:


> I hope they're not!
> 
> *When* you get them, I'd like to know how you like them... TIA!



I have them already, just left them back home...

Were sent to me, because they are so good to get me through transitioning.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm doing twists on my hair right now and the natural part of it is so pretty. just the natural part though.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm doing twists on my hair right now and the natural part of it is so pretty. just the natural part though.


 I feel ya girlfriend.  Thats how I feel about my hair the NG is so soft,  supple, and curly and the ends are......well just dead in comparison.  BUt on that note HHG

Mummysgirl your growth is fantatsic.  And thanks for the stepby step visual, now I know how to air dry without having my NG shrink up.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow it took me two hours do to those twists. i'm gonna post them in my fotki along with some new growth shots. don't laugh to hard. 

http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow it took me two hours do to those twists. i'm gonna post them in my fotki along with some new growth shots. don't laugh to hard.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


 I don't know what I was expecting to see but your hair is OMG amazing.  It's so pretty and you did a good job on the twists.  I too love how your hair puffs up and has that chunky twist look.  Very pretty.

BTW that's ALOT of growth for 9 months, who are you kidding.  HHG

I wish I was where you and Mummy are in my transition.  I have a LONG way to go.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

thanks Neek! i didn't expect to hear all of that about my hair.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> thanks Neek! i didn't expect to hear all of that about my hair.


 It's beautiful and I can appreciate some beautiful hair.  I really like how your twists look fat and chunk then they kinda plump up.  Imma be watchin you can't wait to see you fully natural to check out that hair.


----------



## Sequoia

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow it took me two hours do to those twists. i'm gonna post them in my fotki along with some new growth shots. don't laugh to hard.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/



Wow, you've got a lot of growth for 9mths! Really good.


----------



## MummysGirl

:wow: Your growth is amazing for 9 months!!!! You definitely have a looser texture than mine (I was holding on to the hope that we were hair twins )

Your twists are JUICY  I already know what your hair looks like natural but it's going to be soooo beautiful when you're all natural because there'll be so much more of it!!!!

I  your hair!


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow it took me two hours do to those twists. i'm gonna post them in my fotki along with some new growth shots. don't laugh to hard.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

thanks yal. 

Mummysgirl, i was hoping we were hair twins too. i'm really starting to believe that hair twins don't exist for 4a hair. its just too diverse within that one category, which is wierd.


----------



## MummysGirl

I guess we're hair cousins! You have bigger coils than mine and your hair's silky (which was the 1st thing I noticed when I saw your previous natural pics).

When's the earliest you'll cut your relaxed ends off? I'm still holding out till 18 months... It'd be nice if I could go longer.


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> thanks yal.
> 
> Mummysgirl, i was hoping we were hair twins too. i'm really starting to believe that hair twins don't exist for 4a hair. its just too diverse within that one category, which is wierd.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

^^^i'm gonna hold out and see how i'm feeling at 18 months also, cuz i can see my hair is still really short, especially with the shrinkage.


----------



## pookaloo83

Hi Ladies!

I'm 4 weeks post, and I plan to transition as long as I can. I did it before so I know I can do it again! I got really impatient last time and bc'd at 9 months. This time I plan to transition a year or more!


----------



## MummysGirl

You can do it  You already have transitioning experience so you kinda know what to expect. Good luck 



pookaloo83 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm 4 weeks post, and I plan to transition as long as I can. I did it before so I know I can do it again! I got really impatient last time and bc'd at 9 months. This time I plan to transition a year or more!


----------



## dr.j

MummysGirl,
Thanks for posting your pictures!  I'm 22 weeks post and I bun and do braidouts but it takes forever to airdry my hair.  How long does it take your hair to airdry 80%?  I'm going to try your pony tail method.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> ^^^i'm gonna hold out and see how i'm feeling at 18 months also, cuz i can see my hair is still really short, especially with the shrinkage.


 How do you normally wear your hair????  And what's your regimen???  How often do you wash and DC???  TIA


----------



## MummysGirl

The more ponytails, the quicker it dries (I couldn't find another ponytail holder last night cos I was lazy so I did 3)... this was dry enough in 1.5 hours. 

I'd like to know how it turns out please 


dr.j said:


> MummysGirl,
> Thanks for posting your pictures!  I'm 22 weeks post and I bun and do braidouts but it takes forever to airdry my hair.  How long does it take your hair to airdry 80%?  I'm going to try your pony tail method.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Neek-a-Nator said:


> How do you normally wear your hair????  And what's your regimen???  How often do you wash and DC???  TIA



i usually wear my hair straightened. i don't have a regi yet. i have been resistant to this whole hair health movement because its not necessary for me. so i washed every 7-10 days, and didn't dc at all. i can remember dc'ing maybe 5-6 times this year. i didn't moisturize while my hair was straight either. i would blowdry and flatiron. no leave ins, just heat protectant and serum. so yeah, don't follow my 'regi'. most folks don't have luck with that, which is why they're on this site.


----------



## jamoca5

Sweet, another thread! The '09 one was what introduced me to LHCF in the first place. =)

1) I am about 29 weeks post. It's hard to believe it's been almost 7 months.

2) I don't really have a specific hair goal. I guess hopefully by June, I'll have enough natural hair to do wash-n-go's. I'm getting sick of these weaves.

Anybody have any protective styling tips/suggestions?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

man. i dc'd with condish and oil, then i sprayed a mix of water, Suave Humectant, and olive oil in my hair, detangled, then applied my Silken Child Moisturizer mixed with olive oil, and twisted. my hair hasn't felt so good in forever. it feels so soft and supple and moisturized! a definite turnaround from the last time i flatironed, which was about  weeks ago. even the ends feel good! i'm gonna try to keep this up.


----------



## plastic

Your hair grew alot mummysgirl ...dayum


----------



## dr.j

I have an issue with my NG.  When I wash and bun, I use the scarf method to keep my edges down.  This typically works but sometimes, later in the day, I have shorter hairs that stick up and the bun doesn't look as sleek.  Any suggestions for how to keep the edges sleek throughout the day?  Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow it took me two hours do to those twists. i'm gonna post them in my fotki along with some new growth shots. don't laugh to hard.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/



Your NG is so pretty and I love how much thicker the natural part of the twists are


----------



## MummysGirl

I have some styles here: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/



jamoca5 said:


> Sweet, another thread! The '09 one was what introduced me to LHCF in the first place. =)
> 
> 1) I am about 29 weeks post. It's hard to believe it's been almost 7 months.
> 
> 2) I don't really have a specific hair goal. I guess hopefully by June, I'll have enough natural hair to do wash-n-go's. I'm getting sick of these weaves.
> 
> *Anybody have any protective styling tips/suggestions?*


----------



## MummysGirl

plastic said:


> *Your hair grew alot mummysgirl ...dayum*


----------



## Skiggle

dr.j said:


> I have an issue with my NG.  When I wash and bun, I use the scarf method to keep my edges down.  This typically works but sometimes, later in the day, I have shorter hairs that stick up and the bun doesn't look as sleek.  Any suggestions for how to keep the edges sleek throughout the day?  Thanks!




I use 
a combo of BCO and Avfrovedas Pur Whip Gelly..Keeps my
unruly edges stayn' flat


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i usually wear my hair straightened. i don't have a regi yet. i have been resistant to this whole hair health movement because its not necessary for me. so i washed every 7-10 days, and didn't dc at all. i can remember dc'ing maybe 5-6 times this year. i didn't moisturize while my hair was straight either. i would blowdry and flatiron. no leave ins, just heat protectant and serum. so yeah, don't follow my 'regi'. most folks don't have luck with that, which is why they're on this site.


 LOL, believe it or not your non-regi is better than mine  Since I wear weaves right now I wash my hair that is, lol, every three weeks, don't deep condition either at least not while weaved up.  Oh yeah when I do blow dry on rare occassions I don't add anything to my hair either, it's been working for me also.


----------



## determined_to_grow

Wow.  I can't believe there are over 200 responses to this thread already!!!!  Sign me up I am 3 months post!!!


----------



## jamoca5

MummysGirl said:


> I have some styles here: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/


 
Yeesss. I am loving your album, girl! 

In the captions, you said that you airdry your hair. I'm still trying to get the hang of doing that. Last time I washed my hair, I attempted the scarf method, but that failed miserably. For some reason, my hair had been almost matted on the top of my head. I hadn't stretched it properly (didn't know I had to) and my new growth was feeling rough and hard by the time my hair dried.  Yeah, I'm still somewhat clueless here. So frustrating. What can I do?


----------



## scaredcurled

6 months in, planning for 3yr transition


----------



## MummysGirl

Ok... why am I 95% sure the results of this will not be pretty?? 

I was too lazy to do a full head rollerset... my plan is to saran wrap once dry.... This worked perfectly when I had 3 months of new growth... but at almost one year post, I expect a poofy but straight(ish) result.





Once dry, I plan to saran wrap (Wrap my hair using a paddle brush and wrap cling film round it, then get under the dryer for 10/15 minutes). I'll share the results (bad or ok) with you.


----------



## Platinum

determined_to_grow said:


> Wow. I can't believe there are over 200 responses to this thread already!!!! Sign me up I am 3 months post!!!


 


scaredcurled said:


> 6 months in, planning for 3yr transition


 
 Ladies!


----------



## blksndrlla

Planning to wet-set my hair today....hopefully that'll give me a break for a week. (I am debating b/w pink cold wave rods and just smaller magnetic rollers...we'll see)

Hint: *When travelling, take your own products!* I went to see my family for thanksgiving and had to use a rubberband in my hair and black hair gel...oh the disgrace. I will be washing ASAP. I am going to get travel-size containers to put my hair products in b/c I like the convenience of taking just a carry-on for flights.


----------



## Skiggle

MummysGirl said:


> Ok... why am I 95% sure the results of this will not be pretty??
> 
> I was too lazy to do a full head rollerset... my plan is to saran wrap once dry.... This worked perfectly when I had 3 months of new growth... but at almost one year post, I expect a poofy but straight(ish) result.
> 
> 
> 
> Once dry, I plan to saran wrap (Wrap my hair using a paddle brush and wrap cling film round it, then get under the dryer for 10/15 minutes). I'll share the results (bad or ok) with you.




OMG, I cant wait to see you results.
Your new growth is LONG!


----------



## MummysGirl

Airdried till my ends were dry... I knew the area covered by the ponytail rollers was damp. So I took out ponytail holders, put rollers back in then sat under the dryer for 10 mins (I used a heat protectant spray). Took rollers out, and combed with my wide tooth comb:





Not bad... at all  There's a lot of shrinkage going on here - my hair's big (out not down) so a saran wrap should help lay my new growth down.

I've saran wrapped my hair and I'm under the dryer... 

More pics here:
http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/.../hairdos-while-trans/49-weeks-post-befor.html



MummysGirl said:


> Ok... why am I 95% sure the results of this will not be pretty??
> 
> I was too lazy to do a full head rollerset... my plan is to saran wrap once dry.... This worked perfectly when I had 3 months of new growth... but at almost one year post, I expect a poofy but straight(ish) result.
> 
> 
> 
> Once dry, I plan to saran wrap (Wrap my hair using a paddle brush and wrap cling film round it, then get under the dryer for 10/15 minutes). I'll share the results (bad or ok) with you.


----------



## yeswecan

I was busy this week, I might not post often , but I'm commited to the transition. I did my second braidout=twa for thanksgiving, the family liked it, but it's time consuming with my 4c ng. I'm gonna get my hair braided soon.


----------



## Platinum

yeswecan said:


> I was busy this week, I might not post often , but I'm commited to the transition. I did my second braidout=twa for thanksgiving, the family liked it, but it's time consuming with my 4c ng. I'm gonna get my hair braided soon.


 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MummysGirl

Make sure you take care of you hair while in braids..

Like Platinum said, KUTGW 


yeswecan said:


> I was busy this week, I might not post often , but I'm commited to the transition. I did my second braidout=twa for thanksgiving, the family liked it, but it's time consuming with my 4c ng. I'm gonna get my hair braided soon.


----------



## MummysGirl

Sent you a message 


jamoca5 said:


> Yeesss. I am loving your album, girl!
> 
> In the captions, you said that you airdry your hair. I'm still trying to get the hang of doing that. Last time I washed my hair, I attempted the scarf method, but that failed miserably. For some reason, my hair had been almost matted on the top of my head. I hadn't stretched it properly (didn't know I had to) and my new growth was feeling rough and hard by the time my hair dried.  Yeah, I'm still somewhat clueless here. So frustrating. What can I do?


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hi ladies, so tell me how is your transition journey going????  Let's check-in and keep each other updated and encouraged.

Mummy, how is your new hair-do holding up????  You did a good job.  You seems to be an expert in air-drying, I totally suck, lol.


----------



## Vintageglam

MummysGirl said:


> 1. 11 months post
> 2. 18 months (minimum)




Hey is it still possible to join this thread?

1.  I am 4.5 months post relaxer.

2.  I plan to at least transition to the end of next year (December 2010).  My eventual goal is maybe to cut off my relaxed ends.


----------



## Platinum

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey is it still possible to join this thread?
> 
> 1. I am 4.5 months post relaxer.
> 
> 2. I plan to at least transition to the end of next year (December 2010). My eventual goal is maybe to cut off my relaxed ends.


 

Welcome!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey is it still possible to join this thread?
> 
> 1. I am 4.5 months post relaxer.
> 
> 2. I plan to at least transition to the end of next year (December 2010). My eventual goal is maybe to cut off my relaxed ends.


 The more the merrier and like Platinum said WELCOME.  Good luck in your transition journey.


----------



## Platinum

I will be 32 weeks post this Friday and I'm so proud of myself! I have never gone this long with a relaxer (I've never gone past 26 weeks).  I honestly feel like I am truly committed to transitioning. My only regret is that I wish I hadn't relaxed back in April.  I would have been over a 1 year post by now.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Welcome to all the newcomers.

I'm 23 weeks post. Everything is going great. I

'm still loving the bantu knot outs. I did a tutorial (link in siggy) and added a photo to my album with shows my natural hair and the relaxed hair when I take the bantu knots down. My newgrowth remains unchanged but the relaxed hair waves because of the knots.

 I'm sticking with what's working for me..not changing anything. So far so good and I'm having fun with it.  

MummysGirl your hair looks great! To all who are posting pics..thank you! I enjoy looking at transitioning photos.


----------



## seraphinelle

I have put in curlformers, will put pictures up tomorrow when I take them down.

I washed and conditioned my hair, and then used coconut oil on the roots, and spritzed water on my relaxed ends.

I have 3 inches of new growth, wished it grew a bit faster...


----------



## MummysGirl

3 inches in 6 months is AMAZING! My hair definitely grows much slower than yours.

Looking forward to seeing your curlformer pics.





seraphinelle said:


> I have put in curlformers, will put pictures up tomorrow when I take them down.
> 
> I washed and conditioned my hair, and then used coconut oil on the roots, and spritzed water on my relaxed ends.
> 
> *I have 3 inches of new growth, wished it grew a bit faster... *


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Platinum said:


> I will be 32 weeks post this Friday and I'm so proud of myself! I have never gone this long with a relaxer (I've never gone past 26 weeks).  I honestly feel like I am truly committed to transitioning. My only regret is that I wish I hadn't relaxed back in April.  I would have been over a 1 year post by now.


 
Platinum, too funny cause everytime I look at your last relaxer date I say to myself had I let April be my last relaxer,  would be where you are today.  But I went ahead and relaxed again in June, so mad at myself.  So I totally understand where you are coming from.


----------



## MummysGirl

LOL, I would have been 65 weeks post if I not relaxed in December last year butI wasn't ready to transition then...

Good thing is you made your decision to transition really soon after you relaxed in April so that has made your transition easier than it'd have been if you made up your mind later (much later after your relaxer before April)... I hope I'm making sense 

Well done on getting this far  Every week is a new achievement 



Platinum said:


> I will be 32 weeks post this Friday and I'm so proud of myself! I have never gone this long with a relaxer (I've never gone past 26 weeks).  I honestly feel like I am truly committed to transitioning. My only regret is that I wish I hadn't relaxed back in April.  I would have been over a 1 year post by now.


----------



## MummysGirl

Well done on getting to 23 weeks post, KUTGW! 
Thank you for the bantu knot out tutorial, I'm going to check it out this evening and try it out in December... I'm sure I'll love the results (if I get it right)

I agree with sticking to what works for you... 

Thanks  Sometimes I think I'm boring people with my pictures 



mrsjohnson75 said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers.
> 
> I'm 23 weeks post. Everything is going great. I
> 
> 'm still loving the bantu knot outs. I did a tutorial (link in siggy) and added a photo to my album with shows my natural hair and the relaxed hair when I take the bantu knots down. My newgrowth remains unchanged but the relaxed hair waves because of the knots.
> 
> I'm sticking with what's working for me..not changing anything. So far so good and I'm having fun with it.
> 
> MummysGirl your hair looks great! To all who are posting pics..thank you! I enjoy looking at transitioning photos.


----------



## MummysGirl

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey is it still possible to join this thread?
> 
> 1.  I am 4.5 months post relaxer.
> 
> 2.  I plan to at least transition to the end of next year (December 2010).  My eventual goal is maybe to cut off my relaxed ends.


----------



## MummysGirl

Transition is going well  Today my hair is in two ponytails and I tucked in the ends so it looks like 2 puffs  I have 2 small headbands laying down my new growth.

I think I might wear my hair out all of December. I will do 2 french braids on days I feel I need a break but I'll definitely be doing braidouts/twistouts during the weekends.

The hairdo lasted longer than I thought! *The only thing I won't do next time is saran wrap!!!! It makes relaxed hair fluffy and bouncy but its effect on natural hair - it makes it even bigger * I'll upload pics of the result when I get home. I styled it (pinned one side down and let my hair fall to the other side... I am amazed at how much my hair has grown since my last relaxer) My friend saw me and said my hair looked really nice,  Good thing was - my new growth stayed semi straightened until I cowashed this morning. I'm definitely doing it again!

Airdrying... I've been doing for over 2 years now... Keep trying, you'll get it right 



Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hi ladies, so tell me how is your transition journey going????  Let's check-in and keep each other updated and encouraged.
> 
> Mummy, how is your new hair-do holding up????  You did a good job.  You seems to be an expert in air-drying, I totally suck, lol.


----------



## Grand Prix

Mummysgirl, your hair looks really good!! I can't believe you did that with hair that is nearly 1 year post!




stellagirl76 said:


> Hey is it still possible to join this thread?
> 
> 1. I am 4.5 months post relaxer.
> 
> 2. I plan to at least transition to the end of next year (December 2010). My eventual goal is maybe to cut off my relaxed ends.


 
Yay, another long term transitioner!

How is it going for you so far?


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> LOL, I would have been 65 weeks post if I not relaxed in December last year butI wasn't ready to transition then...
> 
> Good thing is you made your decision to transition really soon after you relaxed in April so that has made your transition easier than it'd have been if you made up your mind later (much later after your relaxer before April)... I hope I'm making sense
> 
> Well done on getting this far  Every week is a new achievement


 
Thanks MummysGirl! I think I decided to transition IMMEDIATELY after relaxing. I was coming off of a 6 month stretch and I felt like I betrayed my hair and scalp by relaxing.:heated: At that point, I decided that I should go natural.


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> Transition is going well  Today my hair is in two ponytails and I tucked in the ends so it looks like 2 puffs  I have 2 small headbands laying down my new growth.
> 
> I think I might wear my hair out all of December. I will do 2 french braids on days I feel I need a break but I'll definitely be doing braidouts/twistouts during the weekends.
> 
> The hairdo lasted longer than I thought! *The only thing I won't do next time is saran wrap!!!! It makes relaxed hair fluffy and bouncy but its effect on natural hair - it makes it even bigger * I'll upload pics of the result when I get home. I styled it (pinned one side down and let my hair fall to the other side... I am amazed at how much my hair has grown since my last relaxer) My friend saw me and said my hair looked really nice,  Good thing was - my new growth stayed semi straightened until I cowashed this morning. I'm definitely doing it again!
> 
> Airdrying... I've been doing for over 2 years now... Keep trying, you'll get it right


 
I can't wait to see your pics. I really like your transitioning style pics.


----------



## BlondeByDesire

New growth black vs. blonde (also some gray hairs) - this is how I judge my growth.  Aug. 4 was the last time I touched up my roots with color - I do it every four months.  It's time again for color touch-up this weekend. I have 1.5 inches of new growth.


----------



## Vintageglam

Hey there Mummysgirl and Grandprix thanks for your posts - Its been ok thus far (fingers crossed).  I have quite fine hair so after it has been steamed its a bit more manageable.  I am not decided tho as to how to proceed from January by which point I will be nearly 6 months post.  I already have about 2.5 - 3 inches of new growth so I am going to have to get creative.

I am thinking of using wigs and weaves.  I have to stay away from braids because I have serious damage to my edges...

Any ideas welcomed ladies for transitioning and hear in mind I have TWO textures....


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey guys. 5 months 3 weeks post here checking in. I didn't eve think I would have made it this far! I'm gonna do knots this afternoon for tomorrow. 
I'm also a little nervous about continuing my transition when we move to Spain. I just found out we're leaving in March, and I worry about getting my shea butter, rosewater etc. while living there. I guess I"ll have to really stock up before we leave.


----------



## Foxglove

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hi ladies, so tell me how is your transition journey going????  Let's check-in and keep each other updated and encouraged.



It's going great. I'm really glad I put the braids in. I'm coasting until March when I take these braids out


----------



## seraphinelle

I guess I'll post it in both.. My hair in curlformers

Resized: (apologies)

In the process 






From the front






From the top





Seems I am out of practice as I can't get them as tight as I want.  Also need to order some more of the larger ones, as my hair as grown.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey girl. I looooove hair pics, but do you think you can resize a little smaller?


----------



## joytimes10

Joining the thread...

I'm a littile more than 7 months post relaxer.  
I'll transition until my NG is about shoulder lenght (24 months at my current growth rate)

Platinum, our stories are simular.  I ended a 6 month stretch with my last relaxer.  But I was experiencing too much breakage and I gave up. If only I'd know back then what I know now.

I've found products that work well for moisturizing and detangling my new growth (AO HSR and Giovanniw/ EVOO for dc) and KBB hair milk and coco hair butter as a leave in and sealer).  Braidouts are my signature style and I can make them last for 4 or 5 days.  

I'm clipping the relaxed ends as I go so that I have less and less relaxed hair to deal with.
Hang in there everyone!!!

Pics of my texture and ng - see: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407386


----------



## chelleyrock

Washed my hair last night to do my regular braidout.  Didn't like the way it came out this morning so I put it in an updo.  Pic is my siggy.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Nothing new going on here. I did order the Maxiglide w/mini Maxiglide and I can't wait till it gets here. I hope this doesn't make me want to start straightening more often than once every 2 weeks - I don't need any setbacks.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Joytimes10...I love your transitioning pics..wow!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i keep feelin on the juicy part of my twists... i lurve it! i know i'm gonna be all up in my head when i'm natural.


----------



## Foxglove

seraphinelle said:


> I guess I'll post it in both.. My hair in curlformers
> 
> Resized: (apologies)
> 
> In the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I am out of practice as I can't get them as tight as I want.  Also need to order some more of the larger ones, as my hair as grown.



Ooh I can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## blksndrlla

sipp100 said:


> Nothing new going on here. I did order the Maxiglide w/mini Maxiglide and I can't wait till it gets here. I hope this doesn't make me want to start straightening more often than once every 2 weeks - I don't need any setbacks.


 
I am so fighting the urge to buy it...after BMP's post...I am WEAK!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

MummysGirl said:


> Transition is going well  Today my hair is in two ponytails and I tucked in the ends so it looks like 2 puffs  I have 2 small headbands laying down my new growth.
> 
> I think I might wear my hair out all of December. I will do 2 french braids on days I feel I need a break but I'll definitely be doing braidouts/twistouts during the weekends.
> 
> The hairdo lasted longer than I thought! *The only thing I won't do next time is saran wrap!!!! It makes relaxed hair fluffy and bouncy but its effect on natural hair - it makes it even bigger * I'll upload pics of the result when I get home. I styled it (pinned one side down and let my hair fall to the other side... I am amazed at how much my hair has grown since my last relaxer) My friend saw me and said my hair looked really nice,  Good thing was - my new growth stayed semi straightened until I cowashed this morning. I'm definitely doing it again!
> 
> Airdrying... I've been doing for over 2 years now... Keep trying, you'll get it right
> 
> You have had AMAZING growth, you should be proud.  When I saw those shots of your NG my eyes were like.  I can't wait until I'm a year post relaxer.  I'll def keep trying with the airdrying.  I actually may semi-airdry and copy your tutorial for a twist-out when I take this weave down and post some pics.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix said:


> Mummysgirl, your hair looks really good!! I can't believe you did that with hair that is nearly 1 year post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, another long term transitioner!
> 
> How is it going for you so far?


 WOW, 13 months post....KUTGW.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Ekaette said:


> It's going great. I'm really glad I put the braids in. I'm coasting until March when I take these braids out


 Good for you, that sounds like a wonderful manipulation free plan, lol.  I'm looking to do the same.  I'm takin down my weave the end of Jan, probably will give my hair a weeks break and do Mummy's tutorial for twist-out, then onto Senegalese twists.

Do you plan to keep the same ones in or redo them????


----------



## poookie

i was in the 2009 thread, and am joining this one!

i can't wait to be on everyone else's level in this thread!  i'm only a measly 12 weeks post, but committed to getting to the end of 2010 & staying relaxer-free!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

poookie said:


> i was in the 2009 thread, and am joining this one!
> 
> i can't wait to be on everyone else's level in this thread! i'm only a measly 12 weeks post, but committed to getting to the end of 2010 & staying relaxer-free!


 Before you know it you will be 6 months post.  I understand though cause I'm one of the "babies" of the bunch at only 5 months post relaxer.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I would like to announce that my 12 year old daughter that was natural until about May has decided that she will transition back to natural. She is under the realization that it was a mistake to relaxer her super fine hair and that relaxers are from the debil (her words not mine). Her motivation now is the Jermaine Jackson fro. I am glad that we both agree about this decision.*


----------



## Skiggle

16 months Post Relaxer for me.
If it wasn't for kinky twists I don't know where I would be!


----------



## Skiggle

moonglowdiva said:


> *I would like to announce that my 12 year old daughter that was natural until about May has decided that she will transition back to natural. She is under the realization that it was a mistake to relaxer her super fine hair and that relaxers are from the debil (her words not mine). Her motivation now is the Jermaine Jackson fro. I am glad that we both agree about this decision.*



I wish her the best on her journey!
The bold made me LOL.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Skiggle said:


> 16 months Post Relaxer for me.
> If it wasn't for kinky twists I don't know where I would be!


 Congrats Skiggle KUTGW


----------



## seraphinelle

I want to go back to the kinky twists, but haven't had much luck with people doing them over here.. they make them too chunky!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> I want to go back to the kinky twists, but haven't had much luck with people doing them over here.. they make them too chunky!!


 Where are you????  Maybe soemone in your area can point you in the right direction.   

OT we should be transition buddies, I see we are at the same place


----------



## Ltown

61 weeks post still bunning/pony!


----------



## Grand Prix

Neek-a-Nator said:


> WOW, 13 months post....KUTGW.


 
Thank you! 

Trust me, when you find something that works for you, time will fly!


----------



## seraphinelle

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Where are you????  Maybe soemone in your area can point you in the right direction.
> 
> OT we should be transition buddies, I see we are at the same place



For sure!! Sounds good, I'm in London.. tried two different places already




Anyway, my curlformer results... I was rushed, so had to pin it up, which will last longer anyway


----------



## MummysGirl

Trust me, time will fly by. I joined the 2009 thread at 7 weeks post (I'm almost 50 weeks post now) and I can't believe how fast this year went!!!!



poookie said:


> i was in the 2009 thread, and am joining this one!
> 
> i can't wait to be on everyone else's level in this thread!  i'm only a measly 12 weeks post, but committed to getting to the end of 2010 & staying relaxer-free!


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW!


Skiggle said:


> 16 months Post Relaxer for me.
> If it wasn't for kinky twists I don't know where I would be!


----------



## Grand Prix

Skiggle said:


> 16 months Post Relaxer for me.
> If it wasn't for kinky twists I don't know where I would be!


 
Wooh, 16 months! Congrats!

Can't wait to be where you are..


----------



## Foxglove

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Good for you, that sounds like a wonderful manipulation free plan, lol.  I'm looking to do the same.  I'm takin down my weave the end of Jan, probably will give my hair a weeks break and do Mummy's tutorial for twist-out, then onto Senegalese twists.
> 
> Do you plan to keep the same ones in or redo them????



After I take these out in Feb I'm going take a break until graduation then put in some more


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I'm exactly 13 months post today .... May 1 here I come ...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> 61 weeks post still bunning/pony!


 
Congratulations, homey! I'll pm you later today.


----------



## MummysGirl

18 month post BC? That's my goal...


BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm exactly 13 months post today .... May 1 here I come ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire

MummysGirl said:


> 18 month post BC? That's my goal...


 
Thank you ... yes that's my goal ....


----------



## brownelovely

MummysGirl said:


> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?



1. I'm 1 year and 7 weeks in 

2. My goal is to make it until December! I was supposed to cut my relaxed ends Thanksgiving week.  Couldn't do it cause my indigo henna didn't come on time.

I'm really in need of a new regimen to be honest  My hair is crunchy dry and really lacks any kind of life. So another goal is a new simple regimen I can maintain faithfully


----------



## MummysGirl

What's your current reggie? How often do you DC? Moisturise? Clarify? Cowash? 



brownelovely said:


> 1. I'm 1 year and 7 weeks in
> 
> 2. My goal is to make it until December! I was supposed to cut my relaxed ends Thanksgiving week.  Couldn't do it cause my indigo henna didn't come on time.
> 
> I'm really in need of a new regimen to be honest  My hair is crunchy dry and really lacks any kind of life. So another goal is a new simple regimen I can maintain faithfully


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow. i tried to do a twistout with those twists i wore, and it didn't really work out lol. the relaxed part is pretty with waves, ad the natural part is so defined and fat and curly, but together a mess. so i put it in a banana clip, which still isn't all that. i'll post pics in my fotki.


----------



## Platinum

I just took some pics of my Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin, I don't like taking pics.


----------



## Anew

I can't wait until I'm 100% natural. I think this Friday makes 18 weeks for me. I'll go for as long as I can...


----------



## Grand Prix

Platinum said:


> I just took some pics of my Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin, I don't like taking pics.


 
Ohh, nice! They look very pretty on you .


----------



## Anew

Oh I just realized this is a new thread, lol...

I plan on tranisitioning for as long as I can, if its 1 year or 3, 4 or 5.. I want health and length before being natural. But if the transition proves to be too much, I will chop all relaxed ends off. I will be 18 weeks post this Friday and I'm ready to be 1 year post, lol.. But not really, this is my last year in my 20's so I'm trying to savor every day until the big 30 next September


----------



## dr.j

The people who say months 6-9 of a transition are the worst are not lying.  I'm almost 6 months (23 weeks) and my hair is not behaving...lol.  I tried bantu knots and one side looked nice but the other looked crazy.  My braidouts, which usually are pretty nice, have been becoming real frizzy by the end of the day.  Today I have my hair in a bun so I think I'm going to start bunning all week maybe do a braidout for one day (on the weekend).  
I need to post some pics - I'm not good with taking them myself.

Thanks for listening, ladies!


----------



## Thann

Thx for posting. They are very pretty! I love the length...I haven't seen them this long before.



Platinum said:


> I just took some pics of my Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin, I don't like taking pics.


----------



## dicapr

I'm 22 weeks and I have resorted to blow drying once a week.  I plan to be a straight hair natural so I am not worried that it may loosen my natural texture.  My relaxed hair could take blowdrying once a week so I think my natural hair should be fine.  I'll be paying close attention to my hair to check for any adverse effects.  That being said the blowdryer and a bun has made things 100% easier.


----------



## Ltown

BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm exactly 13 months post today .... May 1 here I come ...


 
Great you and I are moving along!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i think i'm gonna try a bantu knot style next.


----------



## plastic

i like the do mummysgirl 

 Seraphinelle - that is a nice style

hmmm so since my little brother hid my scissors ... I went and bought a new one today ... hmmm I dont think i'm going to be a 2010 transitioner


----------



## LytBrnSuga

I am coming up on a year in December.  I want to keep going until all the chemical are out but I am afraid I may not make it that far.  Right now, I am APL and if I BC then I'll be 100% natural but I will be at CL.  So I am torn, I am anxious to be natural again though.


----------



## Cheekychica

...moved...


----------



## blksndrlla

So, I am having a hard time blending the textures now... I have more natural than relaxed, but I am NO where near ready to trim...

*Long-termers...what styles are you doing?*

Every Sunday for the last month my hair has SUCKED and ended up in a puff...My T-N-C, B-N-C and everything else just helped show the difference in textures....

I tried to do a rod set....it just didn't work for me...Guess it back to bunning...


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey ladies......I'm 8 mths post and still going strong. I love playing in my ng. No major issues encountered, just enjoying the ride.


----------



## MummysGirl

As expected you bought another one! Enjoy the last days/weeks of your transition and make sure you share BC pics with us 


plastic said:


> hmmm so since my little brother hid my scissors ... I went and bought a new one today ... hmmm I dont think i'm going to be a 2010 transitioner


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm 5 months behind you and I have wondered about how I'd style my hair @ 15 months + post (March and beyond). Right now in some areas, I have half and half (relaxed and natural) and I'm wondering how I'd be able to blend both textures later on... I know puffs will be my last resort at this point everytime but I don't want to mess up my hairline!!! I think this might be the reason why people BC at about 18 months even when they plan to go 2 years or more....

Good luck and let's know what works for you 



blksndrlla said:


> So, I am having a hard time blending the textures now... I have more natural than relaxed, but I am NO where near ready to trim...
> 
> *Long-termers...what styles are you doing?*
> 
> Every Sunday for the last month my hair has SUCKED and ended up in a puff...My T-N-C, B-N-C and everything else just helped show the difference in textures....
> 
> I tried to do a rod set....it just didn't work for me...Guess it back to bunning...


----------



## MummysGirl

You've been doing so well with your pretty styles!!! Ofcourse you're still going strong! I expect nothing else from you 

KUTGW!!!!! 


StephElise said:


> Hey ladies......I'm 8 mths post and still going strong. I love playing in my ng. No major issues encountered, just enjoying the ride.


----------



## MummysGirl

I heard the same thing during the earlier days of my transition. I didn't want to have to struggle throught these months so I was very lucky that I tried my middle siggy style at 30 weeks post and loved it. It probably is the main reason why those months weren't an issue for me.

Maybe bun all week but be careful about the tension on your hairline... use headband/scarves to lay down your new growth a little... 

Good luck 



dr.j said:


> The people who say months 6-9 of a transition are the worst are not lying.  I'm almost 6 months (23 weeks) and my hair is not behaving...lol.  I tried bantu knots and one side looked nice but the other looked crazy.  My braidouts, which usually are pretty nice, have been becoming real frizzy by the end of the day.  Today I have my hair in a bun so I think I'm going to start bunning all week maybe do a braidout for one day (on the weekend).
> I need to post some pics - I'm not good with taking them myself.
> 
> Thanks for listening, ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl

To the new additions :


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Hey ladies......I'm 8 mths post and still going strong. I love playing in my ng. No major issues encountered, just enjoying the ride.


 
Congratulations, you are very creative with your transition styles, love them.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

seraphinelle said:


> For sure!! Sounds good, I'm in London.. tried two different places already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my curlformer results... I was rushed, so had to pin it up, which will last longer anyway


It came out nice. Really shiny


----------



## Platinum

dr.j said:


> *The people who say months 6-9 of a transition are the worst are not lying.* I'm almost 6 months (23 weeks) and my hair is not behaving...lol. I tried bantu knots and one side looked nice but the other looked crazy. My braidouts, which usually are pretty nice, have been becoming real frizzy by the end of the day. Today I have my hair in a bun so I think I'm going to start bunning all week maybe do a braidout for one day (on the weekend).
> I need to post some pics - I'm not good with taking them myself.
> 
> Thanks for listening, ladies!


 
I agree. I'm 7 months post now and my hair has a mind of it's own now (NG vs Relaxed ). Keeping it braided is my best option for a while. Hang in there and keep up the good work.


----------



## Foxglove

52 weeks post today! My last relaxer was December 3, 2008. I honestly can't believe I made it this far
Looking forward to the next year


----------



## MummysGirl

Ekaette said:


> 52 weeks post today! My last relaxer was December 3, 2008. I honestly can't believe I made it this far
> Looking forward to the next year


----------



## moore.1506

Hello all!

I am on seventh month of transition
I plan to transition for about 2 or 3 years ( I really don't like to cut my hair)

I have stretched for six months so its just now starting to get intense for me, I currently have my hair in mini braids because my hair had started breaking at the line of demarcation really bad.

I plan to take my braids out the beginning of next week and do a henna treatment in hopes this will stop the breakage


----------



## Bun Mistress

10 months post today


----------



## tmhuggiebear

so I'm 6 months post and I'm starting to go crazy. Like many have said before, hair has a mind of its on at this stage. I've been bunning pretty much everyday for the entire six months but I don't think i can do that anymore because I think the hair at the top right side of my head is breaking. But I don't know what else to do with it because my hair is so big right now. My hair may be breaking up there because I usually but a headband on to keep the top part flat. I"m really starting to get frustrated. But I shall not give up!!!


----------



## Eisani

Congrats on all the milestones!


----------



## Thann

Pls keep us updated on how this works out for you. I plan to be a straight natural as well and was thinking about going down the same route at my 6 month mark!



dicapr said:


> I'm 22 weeks and I have resorted to blow drying once a week. I plan to be a straight hair natural so I am not worried that it may loosen my natural texture. My relaxed hair could take blowdrying once a week so I think my natural hair should be fine. I'll be paying close attention to my hair to check for any adverse effects. That being said the blowdryer and a bun has made things 100% easier.


----------



## chelleyrock

Ekaette said:


> 52 weeks post today! My last relaxer was December 3, 2008. I honestly can't believe I made it this far
> Looking forward to the next year


 
Hey Ekaette, Congrats! I'm right behind you. I'll be 52 weeks in 5 days. :woohoo:


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


>





chelleyrock said:


> Hey Ekaette, Congrats! I'm right behind you. I'll be 52 weeks in 5 days. :woohoo:



Thanks!! And Chelley I'm ROFL at your avatar
That was one of my favorite songs in the movie


----------



## Anew

How often are you ladies doing cowashes? I did two since Sunday and geez... I guess I need to find something to keep my hair moisturized. What I'm using doesn't seem to work anymore, like my hair drinks it up.


----------



## MummysGirl

I cowash 3-4 times a week... I rotate between Aussie Moist, Suave Humectant and Herbal Essences (Hydralicious or Totally Twisted)

I find aussie moist and hydralicious to be the most moisturising.



Anew said:


> How often are you ladies doing cowashes? I did two since Sunday and geez... I guess I need to find something to keep my hair moisturized. What I'm using doesn't seem to work anymore, like my hair drinks it up.


----------



## ayoung

Oops...i joined in the 2009 thread 

I am 24 weeks post
I dont have a time frame--I want my natural hair a APL stretched.

Plan on transitioning via professional flatironing and sewins w/ a closure


----------



## Ltown

Ekaette said:


> 52 weeks post today! My last relaxer was December 3, 2008. I honestly can't believe I made it this far
> Looking forward to the next year


 
Congratulations, feels great don't it!


----------



## blksndrlla

CONGRATULATIONS to all those who have reached milestones...and WELCOME to all of the new transitioners!!!


----------



## cch24

under the dryer now. did a rollerset on damp hair with mesh rollers. i'll post pictures if it looks halfway decent. this is a trial run, because i plan on rollersetting and flat ironing for christmas, but i need to practice my setting. honestly, i need to practice my flat ironing too, but i don't want to mess with heat.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

I have nothing new to add for myself but would like to congratulate all the transitioners on their milestones/accomplishments.


----------



## Platinum

Ekaette said:


> 52 weeks post today! My last relaxer was December 3, 2008. I honestly can't believe I made it this far
> Looking forward to the next year


 


Kiffany said:


> 10 months post today


 


chelleyrock said:


> Hey Ekaette, Congrats! I'm right behind you. I'll be 52 weeks in 5 days. :woohoo:


 
Congratulations, Ladies!:superbanana:


----------



## cch24

this was so much fun! i can't wait to flat iron my hair after a rollerset.


----------



## cch24

one last picture. i was inspired by mwedzi's banded pigtails


----------



## mrsjohnson75

cch24  ^^^^^^^^^
Wow your hair is gorgeous! Do you have a fotki?


----------



## MummysGirl

Love your hair cch24


----------



## MummysGirl

Lost my long post!!!!!


I'm 50 weeks post. This is my hair's month off  I will put my hair back in braids (no extensions) on the 2nd of January.

Here are some pictures of my hair this week (click on them to see larger images):

(I think this was inspired by Shay72...)




(very sloppy french braids)




(braidout puff from the above french braids, I'm glad I don't have to do 5 cornrows for this all the time)




(My bun today... I can't believe how smooth I got my hair. I airdried in 2 ponytails and left them in overnight. This morning I lightly moisturised and put up in a ponytail... slicked back with a little gel, brushed and laid down with a scarf for 10 minutes. I loved my hair today)





Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## Platinum

32 weeks post today!


----------



## KiSseS03

So today I'm officially ONE YEAR POST!! 

I'm so excited, I put a little notification on my cell phone (months ago) to remind me and it totally brightened my day. So this means I'm 2/3  of my 18 month transitioning goal complete.

In celebration I bought myself some new hair products that I'm going to try out tonight! I got the much-raved about EV Coconut Oil, and some J/A/S/O/N moisturizing condish, since I'd like to transition to more natural products in '10.


----------



## Platinum

KiSseS03 said:


> So today I'm officially ONE YEAR POST!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I put a little notification on my cell phone (months ago) to remind me and it totally brightened my day. So this means I'm 2/3 of my 18 month transitioning goal complete.
> 
> In celebration I bought myself some new hair products that I'm going to try out tonight! I got the much-raved about EV Coconut Oil, and some J/A/S/O/N moisturizing condish, since I'd like to transition to more natural products in '10.


 
Congratulations!:superbanana:


----------



## blksndrlla

I flatironed my hair last night/this morning....(couldn't sleep/stressed)! It was what I needed. I have been in a hair funk lately. I love my hair again. I got a trim too...all smiles from me today. My SO saw a pic and was like, "Babe...who is that? Is that a wig?!" 

It's above APL again, short in LHCF world, but I am enjoying just seeing my length versus a bun or failed hair style! It is much fuller and healthy looking than my last FI job.

I hate transitoning hair (yep, I said it , but can't wait to be natural. Today is just one of the days I appreciate the versatility of hair!


----------



## Shay72

blksndrlla said:


> I hate transitoning hair (yep, I said it , but can't wait to be natural.


 
ITA! I have to keep reminding myself that I will be so happy in the end and just be patient.


----------



## cch24

mrsjohnson75 said:


> cch24  ^^^^^^^^^
> Wow your hair is gorgeous! Do you have a fotki?



thank you so much! i don't have a fotki, all i have are a bunch of pictures i take in the photobooth on my computer. sorry for the silly faces i was making... 



KiSseS03 said:


> So today I'm officially ONE YEAR POST!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I put a little notification on my cell phone (months ago) to remind me and it totally brightened my day. So this means I'm 2/3  of my 18 month transitioning goal complete.
> 
> In celebration I bought myself some new hair products that I'm going to try out tonight! I got the much-raved about EV Coconut Oil, and some J/A/S/O/N moisturizing condish, since I'd like to transition to more natural products in '10.



congratulations!!


----------



## dorko

i've been doing pretty good.
i have twists right now ...got them done last saturday for the first time evar
love them.
she didn't make them tight at all.. 
i think i will continue with the twists for a couple months on and off

20weeks post 
almost to 52! lol


----------



## ladysaraii

How did I miss this thread

1.  I'm 6 months post and have a thick swatch of NG in the back of my head, so I'm happy cuz for a while it seemed like nothing was happening

2.  I just plan to transition until I get the length that I want.  I expect that to take at least 2 years.  Hopefully with OCT and a good vitamin regimen that I found here, I can reach that a bit sooner.


----------



## KiSseS03

Platinum said:


> Congratulations!:superbanana:





cch24 said:


> congratulations!!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## hairsothick

41 weeks post!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

1. How far into your transition are you?    6 months
2. What's your transition goal?  I don't plan to BC, just slowly trim the ends away.


----------



## Platinum

hairsothick said:


> 41 weeks post!


 

Congratulations!


----------



## Sequoia

Just checking in to say hi to everyone, hope the transition is going well.
I'm 83wks post! 
Transition album : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1343


----------



## Foxglove

Congratulations on reaching those milestones!!


----------



## Platinum

Sequoia said:


> Just checking in to say hi to everyone, hope the transition is going well.
> I'm 83wks post!
> Transition album : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1343


 

Wow, 83 weeks! Amazing! Keep up the good work!:woohoo:


----------



## Skiggle

Sequoia said:


> Just checking in to say hi to everyone, hope the transition is going well.
> I'm 83wks post!
> Transition album : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1343




GIVES YOU A HUG E-HUG!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> this was so much fun! i can't wait to flat iron my hair after a rollerset.


 
Girl you sure was making some faces.LOL You have a nice thick head of hair on ya.

ETA: Oh AND Yay, just made 9 mths!! 
I made this video showing my hair texture from the beginning of my transition to now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNX7pBmwwVs

HHG  Ladies!


----------



## Shay72

Great video Steph!


----------



## skegeesmb

I've been jumping late into these transitioning threads, but I am 5 months into my transition.  I plan to transition long enough so that my hair is collarbone length straightened.    I have a year and a month to go until that time.  Hopefully I can stay strong.  When I went natural the first time I transitioned for 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Grand Prix

StephElise said:


> Girl you sure was making some faces.LOL You have a nice thick head of hair on ya.
> 
> ETA: Oh AND Yay, just made 9 mths!!
> I made this video showing my hair texture from the beginning of my transition to now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNX7pBmwwVs
> 
> HHG Ladies!


 
Oh how I wish I'd done the same from the beginning!

I just took my first real ng pic so I can see my progress later 2 days ago, and I was just so amazed. I had no idea I had so much natural hair under there! I never really bothered to do the half up-half down thing to see my new growth, I usually just pull at some strands and see how far it's stretching and then quickly bantu knot before it becomes too dry.

I'm so glad I did though, I finally feel my transition paying off. I really suggest you do the same if you haven't already, it'll make you feel all good about your hair. 

Although, I ended up staring at the picture I'll just attach below for so long thinking that it wouldn't be so bad if I did the BC at 18 months that I ended up having this bad dream that I BC'd myself to a TWA and it was all uneven and there were even bald patches showing!  I had to sit up in bed and blink for a while telling myself it was just a dream.
I really shouldn't be taking this hair thing so seriously.


----------



## MummysGirl

That is A LOT of hair!!!!!! Your hair is beautiful!!!!

I take this hair thing very seriously  


Grand Prix said:


> Oh how I wish I'd done the same from the beginning!
> 
> I just took my first real ng pic so I can see my progress later 2 days ago, and I was just so amazed. I had no idea I had so much natural hair under there! I never really bothered to do the half up-half down thing to see my new growth, I usually just pull at some strands and see how far it's stretching and then quickly bantu knot before it becomes too dry.
> 
> I'm so glad I did though, I finally feel my transition paying off. I really suggest you do the same if you haven't already, it'll make you feel all good about your hair.
> 
> Although, I ended up staring at the picture I'll just attach below for so long thinking that it wouldn't be so bad if I did the BC at 18 months that I ended up having this bad dream that I BC'd myself to a TWA and it was all uneven and there were even bald patches showing!  I had to sit up in bed and blink for a while telling myself it was just a dream.
> I really shouldn't be taking this hair thing so seriously.


----------



## MummysGirl

I really love your hair and your videos!!!!



StephElise said:


> Girl you sure was making some faces.LOL You have a nice thick head of hair on ya.
> 
> ETA: Oh AND Yay, just made 9 mths!!
> I made this video showing my hair texture from the beginning of my transition to now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNX7pBmwwVs
> 
> HHG  Ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies, I realise I am clogging up this thread with my many hair pictures  so I decided to give you all a break and I created a thread to show a couple of pictures of what I did to my hair this weekend (twistout on blowdried hair): http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424402

HHG Ladies and enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## seraphinelle

6 months... yipee...
1/4 way in..


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I realise I am clogging up this thread with my many hair pictures  so I decided to give you all a break and I created a thread to show a couple of pictures of what I did to my hair this weekend (twistout on blowdried hair): http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424402
> 
> HHG Ladies and enjoy the rest of your weekend


 
You're too funny.  That's what this thread is about .


----------



## MummysGirl

LOL! I think I post pictures here more than 1ce a week, *every* week 

When you get bored of my hair pics, I'll remind you about this post Shay72 



Shay72 said:


> You're too funny.  That's what this thread is about .


----------



## MummysGirl

Watch the time fly by 



seraphinelle said:


> 6 months... yipee...
> 1/4 way in..


----------



## caligirl2385

pretty hair, grand prix


----------



## caligirl2385

Sequoia said:


> Just checking in to say hi to everyone, hope the transition is going well.
> I'm 83wks post!
> Transition album : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1343



nice pics!


----------



## CurlyNue

Grand Prix said:


> I ended up having this bad dream that I BC'd myself to a TWA and it was all uneven and there were even bald patches showing!  I had to sit up in bed and blink for a while telling myself it was just a dream.
> I really shouldn't be taking this hair thing so seriously.


 

Thats too funny.  Not the hair care nightmare!  You need to stop.

I don't know about you, but the only way I would have made it to this point with the hair in this house is by being very serious about this hair thang.  I am not playing about hair product or maintenance techniques.  

My sister even offered to pay for someone to do my hair.  I thought to myself, girl is you crazy, not this head.  Just couldn’t stop hearing all the beautician horror stories about ruined progress.  I had to tell her thanks, but hell naw.  I don’t want to have to beat a beautician about the head, neck and face cuz she couldn’t control the scissors.:hardslap:


----------



## KiSseS03

Sequoia! Wow! 83 weeks post, that's amazing!


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I realise I am clogging up this thread with my many hair pictures  so I decided to give you all a break and I created a thread to show a couple of pictures of what I did to my hair this weekend (twistout on blowdried hair): http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424402
> 
> HHG Ladies and enjoy the rest of your weekend


 
You are funny, stop it we need the inspiration and the pictures.


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> LOL! I think I post pictures here more than 1ce a week, *every* week
> 
> When you get bored of my hair pics, I'll remind you about this post Shay72


 

MG DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT NOT POSTING ANYMORE PICS!!!! I will give you a swatting!


----------



## yeswecan

takes all day to prep this braidout-twa but the result is good for now, love you guys, this is great stuff, my hair couldn't make it without y'all, I be all over this site reading, not even a month old newbie yet, need to learn alot still


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix your looks fabulous and you have LOTS of growth.


----------



## hairsothick

I don't think I'll make it past 52 weeks. lol. 

It's driving me insane.

I'm going to try and wait til at least April 20th, when I will be 60 weeks post.  

I'd love to make it to 65 weeks (15 months).

We'll see.


----------



## MummysGirl

Yes you can make it to 60/65 weeks! How's your hair right now? What style?



hairsothick said:


> I don't think I'll make it past 52 weeks. lol.
> 
> It's driving me insane.
> 
> I'm going to try and wait til at least April 20th, when I will be 60 weeks post.
> 
> I'd love to make it to 65 weeks (15 months).
> 
> We'll see.


----------



## MummysGirl

Ok Ladies... I'll continue as normal, thanks 

I cowashed my hair this morning and my shrinkage is RIDICULOUS! I'll do a comparison pic of my stretched hair and my wet hair soon. 

I'm amazed at how different my hair can look, I really  my hair!

Another thing is - while I have my hair out for the rest of the month... On days I cowash in the morning before work, I airdry in 2 ponytails, when my ends are dry enough, I tuck them in and rock 2 little puffs, I also use a headband or two. I love it!!!! By the end of the day, my new growth is stretched and if I want to I can put my hair up in a bun (which I won't do often, my hair on my edges is even finer than the rest of my hair).

I really think I made the decision to go natural at the right time 

I'm almost one year post, 12 days and counting 



ltown said:


> You are funny, stop it we need the inspiration and the pictures.





StephElise said:


> MG DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT NOT POSTING ANYMORE PICS!!!! I will give you a swatting!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

I'm 6 months post as of TODAY yaaaaaay I feel like I'm finally making some progress,

Let's chant 12 MORE DAYS congrats Mummy.  Now let's do the happy dance for you.


----------



## Grand Prix

Neek-a-Nator said:


> I'm 6 months post as of TODAY yaaaaaay I feel like I'm finally making some progress,
> 
> Let's chant 12 MORE DAYS congrats Mummy. Now let's do the happy dance for you.


 
Ooh congrats! 6 months post feels great doesn't it .
Keep it up!


----------



## MummysGirl

6 months,  !!!! You'll be amazed at how the next 6 months wil fly by 

 thank you!!!!!! 



Neek-a-Nator said:


> I'm 6 months post as of TODAY yaaaaaay I feel like I'm finally making some progress,
> 
> Let's chant 12 MORE DAYS congrats Mummy.  Now let's do the happy dance for you.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

YES, making it to my 6th month mark feels FANTASTIC.  Thanks so much for your support ladies it is greatly appreciated.

Oh and Mummy I sincerely hope time flies now.  But since you've already made it I'm gonna have to believe you  You ladies are transition veterans.


----------



## hairsothick

MummysGirl said:


> Yes you can make it to 60/65 weeks! How's your hair right now? What style?



I just did some two strand twists and bantu knotted them.  I'm gonna wash it tonight and wear a twistout for the rest of the week.

It's not that hard to manage right now, it's just that the suspense is driving me bonkers. lol

Hopefully I'll have my kinky twists by Christmas and it will help me get through the next 1.5 or 2 months.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i am feeling really tempted to cut my hair. i think its the hormones since my dot is here, so i'm not gonna do it. i think...♥


----------



## Skiggle

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i am feeling really tempted to cut my hair*. i think its the hormones since my dot is here, so i'm not gonna do it. i think...♥



You can hold out, no cutting!


----------



## skegeesmb

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i am feeling really tempted to cut my hair. i think its the hormones since my dot is here, so i'm not gonna do it. i think...♥




I get like that too sometimes when dot decides she even wants to come lol.  But hold out.  When I did it back in 02 I was like I wish I would have waited a little longer!


----------



## MummysGirl

No!!!!!!!! No decision making till next week 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i am feeling really tempted to cut my hair. i think its the hormones since my dot is here, so i'm not gonna do it. i think...♥


----------



## MummysGirl

LOL! Anytime I wash my hair and see how short my hair is (with shrinkage), there is no excitment to BC yet 

I agree, putting your hair away for a while is a good idea  I am always so excited to play in my hair when I take out my pixie braids after 3 weeks.



hairsothick said:


> I just did some two strand twists and bantu knotted them.  I'm gonna wash it tonight and wear a twistout for the rest of the week.
> 
> It's not that hard to manage right now, it's just that the suspense is driving me bonkers. lol
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my kinky twists by Christmas and it will help me get through the next 1.5 or 2 months.


----------



## cch24

so i've been cowashing daily since march and i really think it has contributed to making my transition easy to handle and allowing my hair to grow from past shoulder length to almost mbl. however, when i went home for thanksgiving break i got a really bad cold from walking outside in the cold air. i am going to try a new regimen for the winter months and i hope it doesn't affect my hair growth / retaining ability.

my plan is to do a protein prepoo with mane n tail and coconut oil for about 20 minutes, rinse, and apply my pantene time renewal deep conditioner and castor oil to my hair over night. in the morning i will rinse, wash with hair one, and condition with aussie moist. i will detangle while rinsing the aussie moist out. then i will rollerset my hair using water and aussie moist, make banded pigtails to further stretch my hair for one day, and then bun for a week. i will moisturize and seal my bun daily.

wow, typing it out sounds like a lot, but i did it this week and it didn't take nearly as long as i thought. what do you ladies think?


----------



## Taleah2009

Hello Ladies,

I keep asking this question but then I forget to come back to the thread to see the answers.  During your transitioning process, do you get more shed hairs than compared to when you were relaxed? IDK if its because i really dont comb my hair any but once a week on a wash day, or is it because I have not had a perm in almost 11 months, but my hair sheds soo bad when I wash it. I have like a golf ball amount of hair when I am finished. Its mostly shed hair because I am OCD and I check for the white bulb (although this past week I had a lot of broken hairs which I was not too happy about). 

But anywho, has the shedding increased?


----------



## Shay72

cch24 said:


> so i've been cowashing daily since march and i really think it has contributed to making my transition easy to handle and allowing my hair to grow from past shoulder length to almost mbl. however, when i went home for thanksgiving break i got a really bad cold from walking outside in the cold air. i am going to try a new regimen for the winter months and i hope it doesn't affect my hair growth / retaining ability.
> 
> my plan is to do a protein prepoo with mane n tail and coconut oil for about 20 minutes, rinse, and apply my pantene time renewal deep conditioner and castor oil to my hair over night. in the morning i will rinse, wash with hair one, and condition with aussie moist. i will detangle while rinsing the aussie moist out. then i will rollerset my hair using water and aussie moist, make banded pigtails to further stretch my hair for one day, and then bun for a week. i will moisturize and seal my bun daily.
> 
> wow, typing it out sounds like a lot, but i did it this week and it didn't take nearly as long as i thought. what do you ladies think?


 
Well it sounds like you are doing it only once a week so that sounds fine to me.  I cannot wait until March because I will go back to cowashing daily and wet bunning it.  I feel like I gained a ton a growth doing that this past spring & summer.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 18 weeks post


----------



## MummysGirl

I don't think it sounds like a lot. Especially cos you've tried and tested it. 
I really wish I could do something similar to what you're doing (wash once a week) but I workout 5 times a week and sweat A LOT on my scalp so I have to cowash at least 3 times a week.

Keep us updated 



cch24 said:


> so i've been cowashing daily since march and i really think it has contributed to making my transition easy to handle and allowing my hair to grow from past shoulder length to almost mbl. however, when i went home for thanksgiving break i got a really bad cold from walking outside in the cold air. i am going to try a new regimen for the winter months and i hope it doesn't affect my hair growth / retaining ability.
> 
> my plan is to do a protein prepoo with mane n tail and coconut oil for about 20 minutes, rinse, and apply my pantene time renewal deep conditioner and castor oil to my hair over night. in the morning i will rinse, wash with hair one, and condition with aussie moist. i will detangle while rinsing the aussie moist out. then i will rollerset my hair using water and aussie moist, make banded pigtails to further stretch my hair for one day, and then bun for a week. i will moisturize and seal my bun daily.
> 
> wow, typing it out sounds like a lot, but i did it this week and it didn't take nearly as long as i thought. what do you ladies think?


----------



## MummysGirl

I don't think my shedding has increased but I know my shed hair looks much more, as a whole, and I was so happy when I realised it was because my new growth is so coily so it seems to take up more space than my relaxed ends.

Although I do have times when I notice more shed hairs than usual but that doesn't happen often.



Taleah2009 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I keep asking this question but then I forget to come back to the thread to see the answers.  During your transitioning process, do you get more shed hairs than compared to when you were relaxed? IDK if its because i really dont comb my hair any but once a week on a wash day, or is it because I have not had a perm in almost 11 months, but my hair sheds soo bad when I wash it. I have like a golf ball amount of hair when I am finished. Its mostly shed hair because I am OCD and I check for the white bulb (although this past week I had a lot of broken hairs which I was not too happy about).
> 
> But anywho, has the shedding increased?


----------



## MummysGirl

How's your transition going?


SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 18 weeks post


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 18 weeks post


 Congrats, keep up the good work and HHG.

And Mummy, I didn't know you worked out 5 days/week.  So do I and I sweat heavily in my scalp, I mean like pouring sweat, that's why I wear weaves but I would love to wear my OWN hair out but I felt that I couldn't because of this.  You have no idea how happy you just made me.

Ok so how does your twist out, like the latest hairstyle you did hold up to the heavy sweating.  And how often do you think I would have to redo my hair????  I'm so excited


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Taleah2009 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I keep asking this question but then I forget to come back to the thread to see the answers. During your transitioning process, do you get more shed hairs than compared to when you were relaxed? IDK if its because i really dont comb my hair any but once a week on a wash day, or is it because I have not had a perm in almost 11 months, but my hair sheds soo bad when I wash it. I have like a golf ball amount of hair when I am finished. Its mostly shed hair because I am OCD and I check for the white bulb (although this past week I had a lot of broken hairs which I was not too happy about).
> 
> But anywho, has the shedding increased?


 Hi Taleah, I can'y really give a good assessment as  only comb my hair out every 2.5 months cause I've been wearing weaves.  So when I get that big baseball amount of shedded hair it doesn't scare me.  Sine I don't comb that often it's pretty much expected.


----------



## MummysGirl

It's good to know there's someone else like me out there that's female, lol!!! I sweat like the guys at my gym sweat! By the time I'm done, I look like I poured a gallon of water all over my body 

1. I rock my twistout on Day 1, that night I moisturise and retwist. 
Next morning, I workout with the twists in, rinse or lightly cowash my hair (sometimes I don't rinse or cowash, I just moisturise with my homemade moisturising spritz and seal with my shea mix) and leave to airdry for a few hours. I use a headband to make my hair look presentable until I take the twists out when my hair's dry.
OR 
I take out the twists in the morning, wear a headband that keeps my hair away from my neck (which gets really sweaty too) and work out with my twistout. I lightly moisturise my scalp and hair but I must admit, I have a puffier twistout cos my new growth does its own thing, lol.

2. Most times, cos I'm lazy  and I love playing in my hair when I have it out, I wear my twistout for the weekend (retwisting each night),and cowash on Monday morning, then retwist and leave to airdry while using a headband to make my hair look pretty. I take down the twists when my hair's dry... sometimes I don't take them down until the 2nd day.... 



Neek-a-Nator said:


> Congrats, keep up the good work and HHG.
> 
> And Mummy, I didn't know you worked out 5 days/week.  So do I and I sweat heavily in my scalp, I mean like pouring sweat, that's why I wear weaves but I would love to wear my OWN hair out but I felt that I couldn't because of this.  You have no idea how happy you just made me.
> 
> Ok so how does your twist out, like the latest hairstyle you did hold up to the heavy sweating.  And how often do you think I would have to redo my hair????  I'm so excited


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

OMG, Mummy yes, I sweat like a man, lol.  I mean My hair is COMPLETELY drenched, my clothes are soaked, and my hair would be a complete utter mess.  So you basically retwist after every workout?????  OMG, I'm soooo lazy, plz tell me there has got to be a better way cause I really want to try your twist-out style, it's phenomenal.  Also when you retwist, do you flat twist again or just put in single two-strand twists???  TIA


----------



## Taleah2009

Thanks MG and Neek-a-Nator for your responses!


----------



## missjanelleb

I am 9 months in
I've had a sew in for the last 2.5 months 
I get it redone every 3 weeks.
I will start trimming the relaxed ends at 12 months


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> so i've been cowashing daily since march and i really think it has contributed to making my transition easy to handle and allowing my hair to grow from past shoulder length to almost mbl. however, when i went home for thanksgiving break i got a really bad cold from walking outside in the cold air. i am going to try a new regimen for the winter months and i hope it doesn't affect my hair growth / retaining ability.
> 
> my plan is to do a protein prepoo with mane n tail and coconut oil for about 20 minutes, rinse, and apply my pantene time renewal deep conditioner and castor oil to my hair over night. in the morning i will rinse, wash with hair one, and condition with aussie moist. i will detangle while rinsing the aussie moist out. then i will rollerset my hair using water and aussie moist, make banded pigtails to further stretch my hair for one day, and then bun for a week. i will moisturize and seal my bun daily.
> 
> wow, typing it out sounds like a lot, but i did it this week and it didn't take nearly as long as i thought. what do you ladies think?


 
SL to MBL from just cowashing? Please, do share! 

Your new regi does not sound like too much at all, since you're only manipulating once a week. I would suggest you keep an eye on your hair though, since it's up in a bun you might not notice if it's missing the daily cowashes.


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix said:


> SL to MBL from just cowashing? Please, do share!
> 
> Your new regi does not sound like too much at all, since you're only manipulating once a week. I would suggest you keep an eye on your hair though, since it's up in a bun you might not notice if it's missing the daily cowashes.



thanks for the suggestion! i will definitely keep an eye on my hair and if i have to i will start cowashing at night, but leaving the house with wet hair is not working now that the weather has changed.

my old regimen:
morning-
cowash (aussie moist / mane n tail)
apply he ltr leave in
seal ends with castor oil
damp bun

night-
take bun out
moisturize with aussie moist conditioner
seal with coconut and castor oil
put in two braids
baggy overnight

i deep conditioned twice a week for an hour, no heat. i used direct heat 4 times this year. i really contribute my hair growth to cowashing, bunning, not using heat a lot, and of course, transitioning.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> It's good to know there's someone else like me out there that's female, lol!!! I sweat like the guys at my gym sweat! By the time I'm done, I look like I poured a gallon of water all over my body
> 
> 1. I rock my twistout on Day 1, that night I moisturise and retwist.
> Next morning, I workout with the twists in, rinse or lightly cowash my hair (sometimes I don't rinse or cowash, I just moisturise with my homemade moisturising spritz and seal with my shea mix) and leave to airdry for a few hours. I use a headband to make my hair look presentable until I take the twists out when my hair's dry.
> OR
> I take out the twists in the morning, wear a headband that keeps my hair away from my neck (which gets really sweaty too) and work out with my twistout. I lightly moisturise my scalp and hair but I must admit, I have a puffier twistout cos my new growth does its own thing, lol.
> 
> 2. Most times, cos I'm lazy  and I love playing in my hair when I have it out, I wear my twistout for the weekend (retwisting each night),and cowash on Monday morning, then retwist and leave to airdry while using a headband to make my hair look pretty. I take down the twists when my hair's dry... sometimes I don't take them down until the 2nd day....


 
MG, your twistout/braidouts are so nice and you have thick hair. My hair suck at both even at 13months. I only have 2" of relax hair left and that not the problem. Oh well I'll just drool over everyone else's!


----------



## MummysGirl

I do flat twists when I retwist... 
Honestly, sometimes I am mad at myself that I sweat sooo much  I read posts about ladies here wrapping their hair and tying a scarf or putting up in a high ponytail and having perfect hair after a workout and I  If I try wrapping my hair, I'll end up with my hair plastered to my scalp and definitely VERY tangled.

To maintain a pretty twistout, best thing to do is to avoid sweating (in our case). 

Another thing you could do, if you use a headband to hold back your twistout while working out, is to do a puff. Your ends will still be curly pray. 

TBH, I rarely wear any style for more than 3 days, my hair starts to feel weird and I have to cowash/wash it.




Neek-a-Nator said:


> OMG, Mummy yes, I sweat like a man, lol.  I mean My hair is COMPLETELY drenched, my clothes are soaked, and my hair would be a complete utter mess.  So you basically retwist after every workout?????  OMG, I'm soooo lazy, plz tell me there has got to be a better way cause I really want to try your twist-out style, it's phenomenal.  Also when you retwist, do you flat twist again or just put in single two-strand twists???  TIA


----------



## andromeda

Congrats on your milestones, kisse, sequoia, steph, seraphinelle and neek!



KiSseS03 said:


> So today I'm officially ONE YEAR POST!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I put a little notification on my cell phone (months ago) to remind me and it totally brightened my day. So this means I'm 2/3  of my 18 month transitioning goal complete.
> 
> In celebration I bought myself some new hair products that I'm going to try out tonight! I got the much-raved about EV Coconut Oil, and some J/A/S/O/N moisturizing condish, since I'd like to transition to more natural products in '10.





Sequoia said:


> Just checking in to say hi to everyone, hope the transition is going well.
> I'm 83wks post!
> Transition album : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1343





StephElise said:


> Girl you sure was making some faces.LOL You have a nice thick head of hair on ya.
> 
> ETA: Oh AND Yay, just made 9 mths!!
> I made this video showing my hair texture from the beginning of my transition to now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNX7pBmwwVs
> 
> HHG  Ladies!





seraphinelle said:


> 6 months... yipee...
> 1/4 way in..


----------



## andromeda

I'm 8 months post.  

Just thinking aloud...Perhaps the time for my transition to end has arrived.  I decided to transition bc I wanted the versatility of wearing my hair out in curly styles and the satisfaction of seeing my hair reach new lengths and not having to "start over from scratch".   At this point, the disparity between the bonelaxed, thin/sparse hair and my extremely coily, full ng has reached a new level of absurdity.  I said in the other transitioning thread that it didn't really matter one way or the other, since I've been hiding most of hair under a half wig since the summer.  However, now that I think about it, I don't want my ng to be compromised by the relaxed ends clinging onto it.  

I haven't made a decision yet.  Just something I'm considering.:scratchch:  8 months went by pretty fast, esp once I started wearing half wigs, so maybe sticking it out won't be so bad. 

I plan on straightening my hair in the next week or so but I'm not anticipating much of a gain in length bc the straight, puny ends are so hard to retain and I'm way overdue for a professional trim (I actually trimmed my own hair in the late spring/early summer and was very brazen about it).  After I finish wearing it straight, I'm going to try wearing a full wig and see how that works out.  Then I might cut my hair and leave my hair in the front long enough to blend into the half wig, just in case the full wig doesn't work out.  In the meantime, I'm just going to take care of my ends and baby the line of my ng and straight hair... A maginot line in its own right... 

Anywho, I hennaed yesterday.


----------



## Foxglove

rosa praeclara said:


> I'm 8 months post.
> 
> Just thinking aloud...Perhaps the time for my transition to end has arrived.  I decided to transition bc I wanted the versatility of wearing my hair out in curly styles and the satisfaction of seeing my hair reach new lengths and not having to "start over from scratch".   At this point, the disparity between the bonelaxed, thin/sparse hair and my extremely coily, full ng has reached a new level of absurdity.  I said in the other transitioning thread that it didn't really matter one way or the other, since I've been hiding most of hair under a half wig since the summer.  However, now that I think about it, I don't want my ng to be compromised by the relaxed ends clinging onto it.
> 
> I haven't made a decision yet.  Just something I'm considering.:scratchch:  8 months went by pretty fast, esp once I started wearing half wigs, so maybe sticking it out won't be so bad.
> 
> I plan on straightening my hair in the next week or so but I'm not anticipating much of a gain in length bc the straight, puny ends are so hard to retain and I'm way overdue for a professional trim (I actually trimmed my own hair in the late spring/early summer and was very brazen about it).  After I finish wearing it straight, I'm going to try wearing a full wig and see how that works out.  Then I might cut my hair and leave my hair in the front long enough to blend into the half wig, just in case the full wig doesn't work out.  In the meantime, I'm just going to take care of my ends and baby the line of my ng and straight hair... A maginot line in its own right...
> 
> Anywho, I hennaed yesterday.



Congrats on making it so far! Whatever decision you make I'm sure your hair will look great. You'd be starting off with a nice amount of NG if you do decide to BC


----------



## Skiggle

rosa praeclara said:


> Anywho, I hennaed yesterday.





You can transition even longer.

Your new grow is shiny and pretty!


----------



## BlaqBella

Just checkin in (i now its sad how long its taken me to do this) but i'm learning ya'll....

So i've done 2 trims since September 09'....I'm soooo glad i did i was regretting the 2nd one the other day when i done it but again...My hair is THANKING me for it. 

I think i have very little relaxer left...but may have some heat damage still (idk hard to tell) But my hair seems much more healthy.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> I do flat twists when I retwist...
> Honestly, sometimes I am mad at myself that I sweat sooo much  I read posts about ladies here wrapping their hair and tying a scarf or putting up in a high ponytail and having perfect hair after a workout and I  If I try wrapping my hair, I'll end up with my hair plastered to my scalp and definitely VERY tangled.
> 
> To maintain a pretty twistout, best thing to do is to avoid sweating (in our case).
> 
> Another thing you could do, if you use a headband to hold back your twistout while working out, is to do a puff. Your ends will still be curly pray.
> 
> TBH, I rarely wear any style for more than 3 days, my hair starts to feel weird and I have to cowash/wash it.


 
MG, I sweat alot too and work out at least 5 days a week so it a no go  styling for me and since I can't rock a pretty twistout I just left with pony for now.


----------



## plastic

rosa - your newgrowth is very pretty

my hair is growing a little bit more, im still going to have to cut it low because of the scab hair. I can feel some pin sized coils growing it ... don't know if that is a good thing. I really dont know what to expect when I bc. Im actually quite scared of my texture now...still fooling myself that I will have curls all over. Maybe bcing so soon will be a nice big reality slap for me


----------



## andromeda

plastic said:


> rosa - your newgrowth is very pretty


Thanks!  


Skiggle said:


> You can transition even longer.
> 
> Your new grow is shiny and pretty!


  I'm trying to chant "keep on keeping on" as my transitioning mantra.  Thanks for the compliment!


Ekaette said:


> Congrats on making it so far! Whatever decision you make I'm sure your hair will look great. You'd be starting off with a nice amount of NG if you do decide to BC


Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

ugh i 'm so frustrated. i washed my hair today, only to realise i ran out of deep conditioner, so i had to sit under the dryer with a cheapie. then it left a buildup on my scalp! when i tried to detangle, i ended up getting so frustrated that i just ripped through a few spots. then i was doing bantu knots and mine are so little and puny compared to other folks knots, and i didn't even do a lot of them. everything is so wrong that i bet these things will have me lookin like medusa. ugh. i should never have relaxed in the first place and i would't be having any of these problems. ♥


----------



## -PYT

Just one of them days, huh?  I've had more bad hair days than good as of late...my hair is so thick after washing that I don't know what to do with it.  I don't like the burnt hair smell that straightening leaves, so what do you ladies do to eliminate that?  Like which heat protectant?

I'll be happy when May arrives...I have no need for shoulder length and beyond natural hair, but I can't wait to see the progress of you ladies going to a year and further!


----------



## andromeda

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> ugh i 'm so frustrated. i washed my hair today, only to realise i ran out of deep conditioner, so i had to sit under the dryer with a cheapie. then it left a buildup on my scalp! when i tried to detangle, i ended up getting so frustrated that i just ripped through a few spots. then i was doing bantu knots and mine are so little and puny compared to other folks knots, and i didn't even do a lot of them. everything is so wrong that i bet these things will have me lookin like medusa. ugh. i should never have relaxed in the first place and i would't be having any of these problems. ♥


I feel you (though I can't imagine your hair being anything close to puny).  Are you doing bantu knots as a style or as a set for a knot-out?  A "medusa" knot-out can make for a gorgeous updo.


----------



## destine2grow

I have decided to transition b/c I want to know my hair type and I don't know what my natural hair looks like. For as long as I can remember I have had a relaxer. My last relaxer was Oct.1,09. I will be 10 wks post relaxer on Thursday. I am the baby of the bunch. For all the vets I will be counting on you for guideance.
ETA: I do not plan on BC b/c I am currently growing out a short hair cut. I am going to transition until all my relaxed ends are gone. I will cut an 1"-1.5" every 6 mths.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm aiming for a bantu knot out♥


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

MummysGirl said:


> I do flat twists when I retwist...
> Honestly, sometimes I am mad at myself that I sweat sooo much  I read posts about ladies here wrapping their hair and tying a scarf or putting up in a high ponytail and having perfect hair after a workout and I  If I try wrapping my hair, I'll end up with my hair plastered to my scalp and definitely VERY tangled.
> 
> To maintain a pretty twistout, best thing to do is to avoid sweating (in our case).
> 
> Another thing you could do, if you use a headband to hold back your twistout while working out, is to do a puff. Your ends will still be curly pray.


 Mummy, you are so right, you described my sweating behind to the tee.  All the prayin in the world won't help this sweaty head.  When I tell ppl I can't wrap my hair cause it will be soaked as if I put my head under a faucet, they look at me like, but if I were to wrap my hair there would be no salvaging my hairstyle.  It's a done deal.  But thanks a bunch Mummy I'm going to try your twist-out.


----------



## MummysGirl

We'll take care of you 


pringle said:


> I have decided to transition b/c I want to know my hair type and I don't know what my natural hair looks like. For as long as I can remember I have had a relaxer. My last relaxer was Oct.1,09. I will be 10 wks post relaxer on Thursday. I am the baby of the bunch. For all the vets I will be counting on you for guideance.
> ETA: I do not plan on BC b/c I am currently growing out a short hair cut. I am going to transition until all my relaxed ends are gone. I will cut an 1"-1.5" every 6 mths.


----------



## Grand Prix

-PYT said:


> Just one of them days, huh? I've had more bad hair days than good as of late...my hair is so thick after washing that I don't know what to do with it. I don't like the burnt hair smell that straightening leaves, so what do you ladies do to eliminate that? Like which heat protectant?
> 
> I'll be happy when May arrives...I have no need for shoulder length and beyond natural hair, but I can't wait to see the progress of you ladies going to a year and further!


 
I used to get the same burnt hair smell until I started to take the whole heat protectant and setting your flatiron to a lower temperature seriously.
I like the Fantasia IC heat protectant serum and use it liberally. What gets my hair straight at a lower temperature is ironing in small sections and using the comb chase method.

Please be careful, the burnt smell means burnt hair!

What styles are you wearing now that you're having such bad hair days?


----------



## MummysGirl

missdh12 said:


> I am 9 months in
> I've had a sew in for the last 2.5 months
> I get it redone every 3 weeks.
> I will start trimming the relaxed ends at 12 months


----------



## MummysGirl

:lovedrool: Beautiful texture!!!!!!

I too think you can transition for longer  Your hair (relaxed + new growth) looks longer than mine so if I can, you can  I can't believe I'll be one year post next week! Time flew by!

The worst time to look at your hair as a transitioner is when it's wet! I need to do comparison picture soon of my wet hair vs. my dry stretched hair to show the HUGE difference. I ignore how stringy my relaxed ends look in comparison to my thick new growth when wet... you have to, if not it'll irritate and frustrate you.

But - if you ARE ready to BC very soon, then do so... just make sure you are ready, ok?

Your new growth is toooooooo pretty!!!!! 



rosa praeclara said:


> I'm 8 months post.
> 
> Just thinking aloud...Perhaps the time for my transition to end has arrived.  I decided to transition bc I wanted the versatility of wearing my hair out in curly styles and the satisfaction of seeing my hair reach new lengths and not having to "start over from scratch".   At this point, the disparity between the bonelaxed, thin/sparse hair and my extremely coily, full ng has reached a new level of absurdity.  I said in the other transitioning thread that it didn't really matter one way or the other, since I've been hiding most of hair under a half wig since the summer.  However, now that I think about it, I don't want my ng to be compromised by the relaxed ends clinging onto it.
> 
> I haven't made a decision yet.  Just something I'm considering.:scratchch:  8 months went by pretty fast, esp once I started wearing half wigs, so maybe sticking it out won't be so bad.
> 
> I plan on straightening my hair in the next week or so but I'm not anticipating much of a gain in length bc the straight, puny ends are so hard to retain and I'm way overdue for a professional trim (I actually trimmed my own hair in the late spring/early summer and was very brazen about it).  After I finish wearing it straight, I'm going to try wearing a full wig and see how that works out.  Then I might cut my hair and leave my hair in the front long enough to blend into the half wig, just in case the full wig doesn't work out.  In the meantime, I'm just going to take care of my ends and baby the line of my ng and straight hair... A maginot line in its own right...
> 
> Anywho, I hennaed yesterday.


----------



## MummysGirl

I think I have scab hair! There's a rough area between my new growth and my relaxed hair...

There was a period I was scared of my new growth, thankfully that time is long gone. 

I think you should hold out just a little longer, it could be a couple of weeks you'll need to be prepared for your BC. 



plastic said:


> rosa - your newgrowth is very pretty
> 
> my hair is growing a little bit more, im still going to have to cut it low because of the scab hair. I can feel some pin sized coils growing it ... don't know if that is a good thing. I really dont know what to expect when I bc. Im actually quite scared of my texture now...still fooling myself that I will have curls all over. Maybe bcing so soon will be a nice big reality slap for me


----------



## plastic

MummysGirl said:


> I think I have scab hair! There's a rough area between my new growth and my relaxed hair...
> 
> There was a period I was scared of my new growth, thankfully that time is long gone.
> 
> I think you should hold out just a little longer, it could be a couple of weeks you'll need to be prepared for your BC.



Scab hair is no joke ... i only have about 2 mm of it though ... as far as I can tell. Lol i need to be prepared for sure... i know when I do it im going to be like .. wtf did i just do


----------



## FlawedBeauty

ugh.  i hate these relaxed ends!  im at bsl with about an inch of ng.  i just hate how the relaxed hair just hangs off the curls when i get out of the shower, its so ugly looking.  my boring, straight, stupid relaxed ends!!  but im not gonna bc so im just gonna deal with it.  that is all, i just wanted to vent a lil.  lol


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I co-washed my hair last night because I *missed my lil fro *. I had recently flat ironed on Thursday for a party. 

24 weeks and my transition is going great!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

FlawedBeauty said:


> ugh. i hate these relaxed ends! im at bsl with about an inch of ng. i just hate how the relaxed hair just hangs off the curls when i get out of the shower, its so ugly looking. my boring, straight, stupid relaxed ends!! but im not gonna bc so im just gonna deal with it. that is all, i just wanted to vent a lil. lol


 That's exactly what this place is for, when you want to vent, share info/pics, or get tips.  You will be ok once you get your transitioning routine and hair styles down.


----------



## Platinum

I've had my Senegalese Twists for almost a month and I have quite a bit of NG. Lots and lots of teeny tiny coils. I'm not sure if that's considered 4a, b,c, z or whatever but I love it. They are so soft and I find myself constantly playing with my NG.


----------



## MummysGirl

I know how you feel! I was so happy to cowash on Monday morning after wearing my twistout on blowdried hair over the weekend.

24 weeks post! Couple of weeks and you'll be 6 months post, 



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I co-washed my hair last night because I *missed my lil fro *. I had recently flat ironed on Thursday for a party.
> 
> 24 weeks and my transition is going great!


----------



## nsmith30

I'm currently 7 weeks post. I don't have a set time frame for ending my transition. I was tossing the idea of transitioning back and forth and then cut my hair short. After realizing that the back portion of my hair is almost completely natural, I decided that now was the best time to start. I've been relaxed for 15 of my 24 years and am looking forward to my journey of self discovery.


----------



## destine2grow

I am a newbie with a couple of questions 1) do u ladies shampoo your hair or co-wash only? if so how many times? 2) what is scab hair. TIA.


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies 

Scab hair: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=8060

I shampoo once every 3-4 weeks, and I cowash 3 times a week. Some ladies shampoo once a week. 
Try cowashing a few times and see how your hair feels, check for buildup on your scalp and also your hair. If you need to shampoo once a week, then do so.

HHG!!!



pringle said:


> I am a newbie with a couple of questions 1) do u ladies shampoo your hair or co-wash only? if so how many times? 2) what is scab hair. TIA.


----------



## Eisani

I've been rocking a messy bun for about a week now. I haven't detangled in a week and I know I'm in for it when the time comes to detangle and wash. I've just been letting my ends/edges get wet in the shower and brushing over the top of my hair and putting it back in a ponytail holder. DISASTER waiting to happen lol! Oh well, three more months to go and I'll be ending this transition @ 28 months. I guess


----------



## chelleyrock

I was supposed to wash, deep condition, blowdry and flatiron my hair yesterday for my 1 year post relaxer.  But no...I was too tired and just sprayed hair with water, added shea butter and coconut oil, and rebraided my hair for another braidout. 

Will hopefully try again sometime this week.


----------



## MummysGirl

:notworthy28 months 



Eisani said:


> I've been rocking a messy bun for about a week now. I haven't detangled in a week and I know I'm in for it when the time comes to detangle and wash. I've just been letting my ends/edges get wet in the shower and brushing over the top of my hair and putting it back in a ponytail holder. DISASTER waiting to happen lol! Oh well, three more months to go and I'll be ending this transition @ 28 months. I guess


----------



## Eisani

MummysGirl said:


> :notworthy28 months


Let's just hope I make it. The right side and very back of my hair is completely relaxer free, I just have some stragglers hanging around in other areas. It's strange, but I don't even really care


----------



## andromeda

Eisani said:


> I've been rocking a messy bun for about a week now. I haven't detangled in a week and I know I'm in for it when the time comes to detangle and wash. I've just been letting my ends/edges get wet in the shower and brushing over the top of my hair and putting it back in a ponytail holder. DISASTER waiting to happen lol! Oh well, three more months to go and I'll be ending this transition @ 28 months. I guess


28 months!   :notworthy



nsmith30 said:


> I'm currently 7 weeks post. I don't have a set time frame for ending my transition. I was tossing the idea of transitioning back and forth and then cut my hair short. After realizing that the back portion of my hair is almost completely natural, I decided that now was the best time to start. I've been relaxed for 15 of my 24 years and am looking forward to my journey of self discovery.


Wishing you the best on your journey!  Glad that you see a transitioning is about more than hair.



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I co-washed my hair last night because I *missed my lil fro *. I had recently flat ironed on Thursday for a party.
> 
> 24 weeks and my transition is going great!


Keep up the good work!


FlawedBeauty said:


> ugh.  i hate these relaxed ends!  im at bsl with about an inch of ng.  i just hate how the relaxed hair just hangs off the curls when i get out of the shower, its so ugly looking.  my boring, straight, stupid relaxed ends!!  but im not gonna bc so im just gonna deal with it.  that is all, i just wanted to vent a lil.  lol


Preach!  I mentioned in the "confessions" thread that I treat my bonelaxed ends like a red-headed stepchild, undeserving of love.   So puny and just...there - definitely a runt compared to my ng.  Let's not even get into the fact that I never even asked to be bonelaxed...


----------



## LoveCraze

chelleyrock said:


> I was supposed to wash, deep condition, blowdry and flatiron my hair yesterday for my 1 year post relaxer. But no...I was too tired and just sprayed hair with water, added shea butter and coconut oil, and rebraided my hair for another braidout.
> 
> Will hopefully try again sometime this week.


 
 I think we all feel that way sometimes. Especially with the cold weather.

 I'm finding that I just don't want to wet my hair so much. I'm thinking I might want to stretch my hair washing to every 2 weeks instead of once a week. I don't cowash too often cause I really feel I need shampoo to remove the buildup on my scalp.


----------



## Grand Prix

Eisani said:


> I've been rocking a messy bun for about a week now. I haven't detangled in a week and I know I'm in for it when the time comes to detangle and wash. I've just been letting my ends/edges get wet in the shower and brushing over the top of my hair and putting it back in a ponytail holder. DISASTER waiting to happen lol! Oh well, three more months to go and I'll be ending this transition @ 28 months. I guess


 
Another :notworthy for your 28 months!!


----------



## destine2grow

Has anyone tried Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? If so did you like it? I think I am going to purchase this just trying to get some reviews before I do.


----------



## Eisani

LOL, I'm not @ 28 months yet, I'm coming up on 25. We'll see if I earn all that  in March


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Eisani said:


> LOL, I'm not @ 28 months yet, I'm coming up on 25. We'll see if I earn all that  in March


 Well if you've come this far, I'm sure you will make it.  Congrats, that is no small feet.  WOW!!!


----------



## plastic

at this point i really wish my hair was longer so I can transition for a month.

Any ladies out there looking to do the CG (curly girl) method once you are natural ?


----------



## MummysGirl

Is the curly girl method, conditioner only? 





plastic said:


> at this point i really wish my hair was longer so I can transition for a month.
> 
> Any ladies out there looking to do the CG (curly girl) method once you are natural ?


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies, 
I wanted to share this comparison picture with you (pic #1 of the week ).

Wet hair vs Dry (blowdried hair):


----------



## plastic

MummysGirl said:


> Is the curly girl method, conditioner only?



Sorta ... the way I see it .. it is using no sulfate shampoos. No mineral oil, any sort of non-soluble cones, no parabens (wtv that is), petroleum or lanolin. All of this things cause frizzy curls. 
The whole thing with CG is that after washing you appl a moisturiser (or leave in) and then a styler (which is mousse or gel). This leaves you with the best defined curls ever.

This site explains it better
http://www.wikihow.com/Follow-the-Curly-Girl-Method-for-Curly-Hair


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wanted to share this comparison picture with you (pic #1 of the week ).
> 
> Wet hair vs Dry (blowdried hair):


 LOL, keep em coming Mummy, I look forwRD TO checking out your pics.  There is a HUGE contrast between wet and dry pics, it really shows how much growth you actually have which is alot may I add.  Because you have soooo much NG compared to relaxed ends, does it make it difficult to flat twist on wet hair????  I think that would be torture for me.


----------



## andromeda

Thanks, MG! The bolded is such sound advice.  I'm getting too caught up in how it looks wet when that's not even what matters in the grand scheme of things.  I'll keep in mind that bc'ing can't be undone.  


MummysGirl said:


> :lovedrool: Beautiful texture!!!!!!
> 
> I too think you can transition for longer  Your hair (relaxed + new growth) looks longer than mine so if I can, you can  I can't believe I'll be one year post next week! Time flew by!
> 
> *The worst time to look at your hair as a transitioner is when it's wet! I need to do comparison picture soon of my wet hair vs. my dry stretched hair to show the HUGE difference. I ignore how stringy my relaxed ends look in comparison to my thick new growth when wet... you have to, if not it'll irritate and frustrate you.
> 
> But - if you ARE ready to BC very soon, then do so... just make sure you are ready, ok?*
> 
> Your new growth is toooooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## seraphinelle

Oh, wet hair frustrates me too...

Anyway, washing hair tonight, think I'll just bun until friday maybe..


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you 
It's a little harder but not impossible to flat twist/cornrow my wet hair (thoroughly detangled), the main reason why I don't do so is my twistout/braidout result always appears shorter (and 'less big') than if I do them on almost dry hair. 
I love taking pictures, I sometimes feel like my hair's not growing... then I see pics 



Neek-a-Nator said:


> LOL, keep em coming Mummy, I look forwRD TO checking out your pics.  There is a HUGE contrast between wet and dry pics, it really shows how much growth you actually have which is alot may I add.  Because you have soooo much NG compared to relaxed ends, does it make it difficult to flat twist on wet hair????  I think that would be torture for me.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you
> It's a little harder but not impossible to flat twist/cornrow my wet hair (thoroughly detangled), the main reason why I don't do so is my twistout/braidout result always appears shorter (and 'less big') than if I do them on almost dry hair.
> I love taking pictures, I sometimes feel like my hair's not growing... then I see pics


 Yes my dear the truth is in the pudding.  Great progress.


----------



## raushana2478

7 months post, transitioning untill my natural hair reaches sholder length.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Ladies, I just purchased a hair steamer to enhance my DC treatments.  I was convinced in the hair steamer/hooded dryer thread.  I'm really excited and can't wait to get my package in the mail.  I'll be sure to report back to you ladies to let you all know the effects of the steam treatments.  Hopefully it will work wonders on my NG/transitioning/natural hair, that's what I hear anyway.   I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MummysGirl

raushana2478 said:


> 7 months post, transitioning untill my natural hair reaches sholder length.



Please let's know what you think. I sometimes DC overnight and that seems to work really well but I'd love to know how it goes for you 



Neek-a-Nator said:


> Ladies, I just purchased a hair steamer to enhance my DC treatments.  I was convinced in the hair steamer/hooded dryer thread.  I'm really excited and can't wait to get my package in the mail.  I'll be sure to report back to you ladies to let you all know the effects of the steam treatments.  Hopefully it will work wonders on my NG/transitioning/natural hair, that's what I hear anyway.   I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Sure thing Mummy, I'll keep you posted.  I DC overnight right before this install and my head felt cold and mushy, I was so uncomfortable all night, lol.  In any rate I'm thinking the steam should help with a good level of moisturization and compliment the DC.


----------



## cch24

under the dryer again for my weekly rollerset! i thought i missed my new growth but after doing a protein dc, moisture dc, wash, condition, and set i can't wait to have a semi straight but for the rest of the week.


----------



## Shay72

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Ladies, I just purchased a hair steamer to enhance my DC treatments. I was convinced in the hair steamer/hooded dryer thread. I'm really excited and can't wait to get my package in the mail. I'll be sure to report back to you ladies to let you all know the effects of the steam treatments. Hopefully it will work wonders on my NG/transitioning/natural hair, that's what I hear anyway. I'll keep you posted.


 
I have a steamer and I love it.  Best hair investment ever . Really take note of what your dc looks like before you get under the steamer and after the steamer . I feel like with a hooded dryer or heat cap the dc gets wetter and mushier if that makes sense.  With the steamer it penetrates and absorbs.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Shay72 said:


> I have a steamer and I love it. Best hair investment ever . Really take note of what your dc looks like before you get under the steamer and after the steamer . I feel like with a hooded dryer or heat cap the dc gets wetter and mushier if that makes sense. With the steamer it penetrates and absorbs.


 Hi Shay, I'm really glad to hear this, it makes me even more excite about my purchase.  And read my other post, I totally understand what you mean about "mushy" yuck.  This will definitely help cause sometimes I feel as if the conditioner doesn't penetrate.


----------



## OhmyKimB

So. I need to wash my hair tonight and I don't know what to do to it.  I think i'm just gonna slather it in shea butter and bun it up.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥

http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## Skiggle

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥



 Goodness, how many weeks post are you
your hair grows really thick.


----------



## Shay72

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/[/QUOTE

I haven't had a successful bantu knot out yet but I know your hair needs to be completely dry before taking them out.

Twists--Did you do it on wet or dry hair and what did you twist with?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm 10 months post. i let the bantu knots sit under the dryer for about 3 hours, and then i slept in them for 2 more days to make sure they were dry. for the twists, i worked with wet hair, and i moisturized with my Silken Child and some olive oil. i forgot to put rods on the ends so it was not cute. ♥


----------



## Shay72

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm 10 months post. i let the bantu knots sit under the dryer for about 3 hours, and then i slept in them for 2 more days to make sure they were dry. for the twists, i worked with wet hair, and i moisturized with my Silken Child and some olive oil. i forgot to put rods on the ends so it was not cute. ♥


 
To get more defined twistouts you need to use something with hold.  What works for me is aloe vera gelly or Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel on wet or dry hair.


----------



## Imani

I'm 16 weeks post. My goal is 6 months.  Then I would reassess and see if I want to keep growing my relaxer out or if I want to relax or texlax. 

I wear my hair flat ironed 100% of the time and get steam treatments with almost every wash. I definitely feel a difference sitting under the steamer vs. sitting under a regular dryer. My 4b hair is very spongy and dry and it takes a lot for a conditioner to really have an effect on my hair.

My hair is pretty short right now.  My reasons for transitioning was because I was having problems with breakage and scalp irritation.  And also because I really like thick, full hair, regardless of length. And I always hated the fact that when I relaxed my hair was so flat and thin and wouldn't look cute til about 4 weeks or so into my relaxer. 

Im actually really feeling the length and thickness of my hair right now and will probably keep it this length for a while. I will keep getting it trimmed until the broken off trouble spot in the back catches up.


----------



## Platinum

I had a dream last night that I was at my Grandmother's house and one of my Aunt's told me I needed a relaxer. I told her that I was transitioning and she told me that my hair would look better if I permed it. I said "why would I do that, my hair was never this long when I relaxed". That's when I grab some of the hair on my nape and pulled. It stretched all the way down past my bra strap. The rest of my family oooh'ed and ahhh'ed and began about me about transitioning. Even though it was just a dream, I woke up feeling so good about my decision to transition.

I can't wait until my hair is that long so I can educate my relatives about hair. Most of them believe that 4a, b, z hair can't grow without a relaxer.erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/





You bantu knot out was pretty! You have alot of new growth! When are you going to decide to bc?


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I had a dream last night that I was at my Grandmother's house and one of my Aunt's told me I needed a relaxer. I told her that I was transitioning and she told me that my hair would look better if I permed it. I said "why would I do that, my hair was never this long when I relaxed". That's when I grab some of the hair on my nape and pulled. It stretched all the way down past my bra strap. The rest of my family oooh'ed and ahhh'ed and began about me about transitioning. Even though it was just a dream, I woke up feeling so good about my decision to transition.
> 
> I can't wait until my hair is that long so I can educate my relatives about hair. Most of them believe that 4a, b, z hair can't grow without a relaxer.erplexed



It's the same way in my family. Even cowashing once/twice a week gets a lot of resistance. I feel like even if our hair was long the techniques would still get the side eye


----------



## Platinum

Ekaette said:


> It's the same way in my family. Even cowashing once/twice a week gets a lot of resistance. I feel like even if our hair was long the techniques would still get the side eye


 
I totally agree. I'm so glad that I'm able to come to this site and discuss hair with my LHCF sisters. I can't tell you how many times I've been told that I wash my hair too much or I need to use the products made for "black hair". I think in due time, we'll be able to show our relatives better than we can tell them.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

pookaloo83 said:


> You bantu knot out was pretty! You have alot of new growth! When are you going to decide to bc?



i'm hoping i can hold out until my natural hair is apl stretched or long enough for a decent puff. ♥


----------



## iri9109

i have a question! i hope i dont sound dumb but is transitioning the same as stretching?


----------



## Platinum

iri9109 said:


> i have a question! i hope i dont sound dumb but is transitioning the same as stretching?


 
Transitioning= letting your hair grow out with the specific intent to go natural.

Stretching= extending the length of time between relaxers

That's the easiest way I can explain it. Hope this helps.


----------



## LoveCraze

Shay72 said:


> I have a steamer and I love it. Best hair investment ever . Really take note of what your dc looks like before you get under the steamer and after the steamer . I feel like with a hooded dryer or heat cap the dc gets wetter and mushier if that makes sense. With the steamer it penetrates and absorbs.


 
I'm cosigining with Shay here. I noticed the same thing with my steamer. It really does help conditioner penetrate and your hair feels so good afterward. You will love your steamer when you get it!


----------



## determined_to_grow

pringle said:


> Has anyone tried Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? If so did you like it? I think I am going to purchase this just trying to get some reviews before I do.



I received my package yesterday... I tried it yesterday --- jury is still out.. I definitely do NOT like the way it smells..


----------



## MummysGirl

I love the results!!!!! And I am so in  with your natural hair 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## MummysGirl

Even though it was just a dream, I'm  for you!



Platinum said:


> I had a dream last night that I was at my Grandmother's house and one of my Aunt's told me I needed a relaxer. I told her that I was transitioning and she told me that my hair would look better if I permed it. I said "why would I do that, my hair was never this long when I relaxed". *That's when I grab some of the hair on my nape and pulled. It stretched all the way down past my bra strap. The rest of my family oooh'ed and ahhh'ed and began about me about transitioning. Even though it was just a dream, I woke up feeling so good about my decision to transition.*
> 
> I can't wait until my hair is that long so I can educate my relatives about hair. Most of them believe that 4a, b, z hair can't grow without a relaxer.erplexed


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm not going to the gym tomorrow so I've decided to FINALLY try out a bantu knot out tonight! I'm a bit scared  cos I'm used to my styles working out 99% of the time. Good thing is - if it doesn't look as nice as I'd like, I'll just pull it up into a curly puff.

I'll cowash, airdry in 4 ponytails and make sure my hair is almost dry before I do the bantu knots....

*Should I 2 strand twist each section before knotting or not? How many bantu knots should I do? Please help, I'm a bantu knot out virgin!!!*

Almost 51 weeks post


----------



## Grand Prix

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


 
I think your bantu knot out was a real success! I like how you pinned in back, it looks very nice.
Too bad about some of the relaxed ends not curling completely. I think that's because your sections are a little on the small side so you can't tuck the ends in tightly enough, if that makes sense.
At the rate your super thick ng is coming in, I think those knots are going to become pretty huge in a while though.
But really, it hardly matters, I think it looks great.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> I'm not going to the gym tomorrow so I've decided to FINALLY try out a bantu knot out tonight! I'm a bit scared  cos I'm used to my styles working out 99% of the time. Good thing is - if it doesn't look as nice as I'd like, I'll just pull it up into a curly puff.
> 
> I'll cowash, airdry in 4 ponytails and make sure my hair is almost dry before I do the bantu knots....
> 
> *Should I twist each section before knotting or not? How many bantu knots should I do? Please help, I'm a bantu knot out virgin!!!*
> 
> Almost 51 weeks post


 
Yay, you're finally going for the bantu knots! I'd be nervous too though, if my twist outs always looked as fabulous as yours. 

Anyway, I don't twist each section first, it makes my relaxed hair look scragglier than ever. I simply twirl and knot. I make sure I smooth my hair out properly and pull my ng straight so that my hair looks more uniform when I take the knots down.
I get smoother results when my hair is still slightly damp. The bigger the sections, the longer it needs to dry. And it really does need to dry. When I used to do braid outs and my hair would still be damp, it would still be kind of okay because there was still a nice wave/crinkle to it. Damp knot outs just fall and frizz for me.
When I seperate each section, I never just comb through it all. Big hair is one thing, but combing through your knot out is something else..

I've been using large sections (7-8) for a while now because I like the large curls in a ponytail. When wearing it down I would go for 12-14, maybe? Also depends on hair length and thickness, I guess.
Wearing it down hasn't worked for me after about 9 months post unless I blowdried it first. After 11, blowdrying didn't get me very far either. I refuse to flatiron for a knot out. 

I learned to bantu knot from this lady: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbsLAwCxRO4. There are lots of other helpful video's out there.
This girl braids before she knots and I thought this looked very nice as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcT4BmJWc74.

Good luck! And.. you'll be back with pics right?


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you soooooo much for your detailed answer!!!!  I'm going to check out the videos right now! 

Hmm.... cos I'm almost 12 months post, maybe I'll have to blow dry my roots lightly like I did for my twistout on blowdried hair?

Ofcourse I'll be back with pics on Friday morning, I wouldn't miss an opportunity to share pics 

It will be pretty 


Grand Prix said:


> Yay, you're finally going for the bantu knots! I'd be nervous too though, if my twist outs always looked as fabulous as yours.
> 
> Anyway, *I don't twist each section first, it makes my relaxed hair look scragglier than ever.* I simply twirl and knot. I make sure I smooth my hair out properly and pull my ng straight so that my hair looks more uniform when I take the knots down.
> I get smoother results when my hair is still slightly damp. The bigger the sections, the longer it needs to dry. And it really does need to dry. When I used to do braid outs and my hair would still be damp, it would still be kind of okay because there was still a nice wave/crinkle to it. Damp knot outs just fall and frizz for me.
> When I seperate each section, I never just comb through it all. Big hair is one thing, but combing through your knot out is something else..
> 
> I've been using large sections (7-8) for a while now because I like the large curls in a ponytail. When wearing it down I would go for 12-14, maybe? Also depends on hair length and thickness, I guess.
> Wearing it down hasn't worked for me after about 9 months post unless I blowdried it first. After 11, blowdrying didn't get me very far either. I refuse to flatiron for a knot out.
> 
> I learned to bantu knot from this lady: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbsLAwCxRO4. There are lots of other helpful video's out there.
> This girl braids before she knots and I thought this looked very nice as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcT4BmJWc74.
> 
> Good luck! And.. you'll be back with pics right?


----------



## Platinum

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot was a semi-success. it was kinda frizzy, and then it was really foggy out today, so it fell a bit before i could take good pictures. i also posted pictures of my sad, sad, twist out. any advice on how to master these styles would be much appreciated. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


 

Great job!


----------



## MummysGirl

Bantu knots in... going to sleep now.


----------



## plastic

good lord vain jain your texture is gorgeous


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies!

I decided last weekend that i wanted to transition so i would love to hang out with you guys! I'm currently 8 weeks post, i dont plan to do any major cuts until Dec. 31 2010 when i'll do a "big chop" based on how natural i am then. I may take it all off then as well as i might just take some off and keep going. Until then i'll just cut like 1/2-1 inch every 3 months or so.

Is there anybody else aiming for Dec. 31 or that's 8 weeks post like me? I'd really like to have a transitioning buddy.

Off to read the rest of this thread.


----------



## MummysGirl

Created a thread here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425844

*Bantu Knots*




*Took them out and seperated a little, I thought it was a disaster:*




*But I didn't give up, lol: *




*Pulled it into a puff for work:*




Thank you Grand Prix (your help in this thread and for the youtube vids), Steph Elise (PMs and your youtube vid) and MrsJohnson (your fotki tutorial). 


Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## MummysGirl

I think there are a few new transitioners 
You can also ask any of us  questions and check out our fotkis too.


Khaiya said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided last weekend that i wanted to transition so i would love to hang out with you guys! I'm currently 8 weeks post, i dont plan to do any major cuts until Dec. 31 2010 when i'll do a "big chop" based on how natural i am then. I may take it all off then as well as i might just take some off and keep going. Until then i'll just cut like 1/2-1 inch every 3 months or so.
> 
> Is there anybody else aiming for Dec. 31 or that's 8 weeks post like me? I'd really like to have a transitioning buddy.
> 
> Off to read the rest of this thread.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Great job Mummy it looks good.  I love the puff.


----------



## plastic

Welcome Khaiya !


----------



## Shay72

Looks great, MummysGirl.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

ugh mummysgirl your bantu knotout is so cute! you need to come help a sista out and do my hurr. ♥


----------



## destine2grow

Khaiya said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided last weekend that i wanted to transition so i would love to hang out with you guys! I'm currently 8 weeks post, i dont plan to do any major cuts until Dec. 31 2010 when i'll do a "big chop" based on how natural i am then. I may take it all off then as well as i might just take some off and keep going. Until then i'll just cut like 1/2-1 inch every 3 months or so.
> 
> Is there anybody else aiming for Dec. 31 or that's 8 weeks post like me? I'd really like to have a transitioning buddy.
> 
> Off to read the rest of this thread.


 
Hi Khaiya, I am 10 wks post. I do not plan on doing a big chop. I am to chicken for that . However I would love to be your transition buddy. Let me know.


----------



## makeupvixen

7 years since relaxed
3 months since going natural
goal:1 year of heathly hair care; see growth


----------



## Khaiya

Thanks for the welcome ladies, *pringle* i would love to be your transition buddy! I need all the motivation i can get right now, this is really hard already and i know its gonna get worse before it gets better.

*mummysgirl* i feel like a transition pro now even though i'm just starting, lol. I've been checking out fotkis, videos and i read the whole darn 2009 thread before i realized there was a new one!! Oh well it took a while but it was worth it, i learned a lot! Its great that you're still here to keep us going, you've been very active in motivating everybody in both threads, keep up the good work!!


----------



## ashawarren

Hello! I'm a newbie...been lurking for about a year...this is my first post...

I've been transitioning for 24 weeks, and I've been fighting with my hair  until very recently. Detangling was A BEAST for me for a long time. I would lose so much hair with every wash. I THINK I've found the right products and regi for detangling when I wash (prepooing with diluted HEHH and coconut oil).

I plan to transition without the bc...I'll be going to Akilah at Too Groovy salon in Atlanta every two weeks, and will trim often. I went to her a couple of weeks ago, and got a hydration treatment, and my hair was gorgeous.

During the other times, I plan to wet bun. I'm working on trying to find the perfect products and regi for making pretty, wave popping buns. My hair looks nice when it's semi-wet, but as soon as it drys it looks...angry  

*My profile pic is was taken last year after my hair was freshly fried, dyed and laid to the side. It's the same length (armpit) now, but all that dying caught up with me. I have about two inches of see through ends that need to go*

I love reading about all of your hair journeys!!!! Best of luck with your transitions in the new year....Peace!!!


----------



## Platinum

Khaiya said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided last weekend that i wanted to transition so i would love to hang out with you guys! I'm currently 8 weeks post, i dont plan to do any major cuts until Dec. 31 2010 when i'll do a "big chop" based on how natural i am then. I may take it all off then as well as i might just take some off and keep going. Until then i'll just cut like 1/2-1 inch every 3 months or so.
> 
> Is there anybody else aiming for Dec. 31 or that's 8 weeks post like me? I'd really like to have a transitioning buddy.
> 
> Off to read the rest of this thread.


 


makeupvixen said:


> 7 years since relaxed
> 3 months since going natural
> goal:1 year of heathly hair care; see growth


 


ashawarren said:


> Hello! I'm a newbie...been lurking for about a year...this is my first post...
> 
> I've been transitioning for 24 weeks, and I've been fighting with my hair  until very recently. Detangling was A BEAST for me for a long time. I would lose so much hair with every wash. I THINK I've found the right products and regi for detangling when I wash (prepooing with diluted HEHH and coconut oil).
> 
> I plan to transition without the bc...I'll be going to Akilah at Too Groovy salon in Atlanta every two weeks, and will trim often. I went to her a couple of weeks ago, and got a hydration treatment, and my hair was gorgeous.
> 
> During the other times, I plan to wet bun. I'm working on trying to find the perfect products and regi for making pretty, wave popping buns. My hair looks nice when it's semi-wet, but as soon as it drys it looks...angry
> 
> *My profile pic is was taken last year after my hair was freshly fried, dyed and laid to the side. It's the same length (armpit) now, but all that dying caught up with me. I have about two inches of see through ends that need to go*
> 
> I love reading about all of your hair journeys!!!! Best of luck with your transitions in the new year....Peace!!!


 
Welcome Ladies!


----------



## Platinum

33 weeks post today!


----------



## Khaiya

^I've been watching u since the 2009 thread, you're doing really well! Congrats and keep it up. I know what you mean when you say u wish you hadn't relaxed in April, if i hadn't relaxed in October i'd be 22 weeks post now, instead of 8 but hey, gotta start somewhere and i was nowhere near ready to transition back then even though it was just a short while ago.


----------



## destine2grow

Okay ladies I am low on my leave in conditioner and a moisturizer. I need to purchase asap. However since I am transitioning I am looking for natural products that will work. I have my eye on DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and the new daily leave in conditioner. I have know idea what leave in. The prodcucts do not have to be natural, although I would like them to be. Can you ladies give me any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skiggle

pringle said:


> Okay ladies I am low on my leave in conditioner and a moisturizer. I need to purchase asap. However since I am transitioning I am looking for natural products that will work. I have my eye on DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and the new daily leave in conditioner. I have know idea what leave in. The prodcucts do not have to be natural, although I would like them to be. Can you ladies give me any suggestions? Thanks in advance.




S-Curl. (Non-Natural)
Afroveda's Curly Define/Shea Alma. (Natural)
I have all those products and my hair has never felt so soft
or moisturized.


----------



## HarlemHoney84

Hi All!  I've been thinking about transitioning for some time now and i've decided that 2010 is the year to do it!!!  

Last Relaxer: October 17, 2009
so i'm 8 weeks post

Goal: 1 year of healthy, natural hair growth before doing the bc.

My hair has been relaxed since i was in the 6th or 7th grade, so for the last 12 or 13 years, and i can remember the horror of getting my hair pressed and curled back in the day (I was very tender headed since my natural hair is on the coarser side and my mom wasn't the gentlist hair styler ) however I know there are new techniques, products and innovations that cater to our natural hair to make the process of caring for it a much smoother one  So I wanted to ask you ladies, which deep conditioner and/or moisturizing cremes would you recommend to help soften new growth as I transition? My apologies if this question has already been answered, its taking me a little while to search  through all the pages of this and the previous support thread.


----------



## MummysGirl

Platinum said:


> 33 weeks post today!



I use giovanni direct leave in - I love it but it seems that ladies with thick strands don't. I have fine strands so my hair loves a light protein/moisturising leave in.
Moisturiser... hmmm, I make a mix now - cheapie con, evoo, glycerin and water and my hair  it! I also seal with a shea butter mix - unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gel, castor oil and coconut oil. My hair ALWAYS feels soft and moisturised 



pringle said:


> Okay ladies I am low on my leave in conditioner and a moisturizer. I need to purchase asap. However since I am transitioning I am looking for natural products that will work. I have my eye on DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and the new daily leave in conditioner. I have know idea what leave in. The prodcucts do not have to be natural, although I would like them to be. Can you ladies give me any suggestions? Thanks in advance.




Ask any questions as many times as you like, we're always asking here and there's always someone willing to answer 
I, personally,  ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner and I mix it with some oil (either Extra Virgin Olive Oil or coconut oil)
Moisturiser - My homemade moisturising spritz: cheapie con, evoo, glycerin and water and my hair  it! I with a shea butter mix - unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gel, castor oil and coconut oil.
 Oil)





HarlemHoney84 said:


> Hi All!  I've been thinking about transitioning for some time now and i've decided that 2010 is the year to do it!!!
> 
> Last Relaxer: October 17, 2009
> so i'm 8 weeks post
> 
> Goal: 1 year of healthy, natural hair growth before doing the bc.
> 
> My hair has been relaxed since i was in the 6th or 7th grade, so for the last 12 or 13 years, and i can remember the horror of getting my hair pressed and curled back in the day (I was very tender headed since my natural hair is on the coarser side and my mom wasn't the gentlist hair styler ) however I know there are new techniques, products and innovations that cater to our natural hair to make the process of caring for it a much smoother one  So I wanted to ask you ladies, which deep conditioner and/or moisturizing cremes would you recommend to help soften new growth as I transition? My apologies if this question has already been answered, its taking me a little while to search  through all the pages of this and the previous support thread.


----------



## MummysGirl

51 weeks post, 1 week till I'm one year post 

Can't wait to compare my starting length (of new growth) to my current length (of new growth) 

Enjoy your weekend ladies!!!


----------



## Shay72

pringle said:


> Okay ladies I am low on my leave in conditioner and a moisturizer. I need to purchase asap. However since I am transitioning I am looking for natural products that will work. I have my eye on DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and the new daily leave in conditioner. I have know idea what leave in. The prodcucts do not have to be natural, although I would like them to be. Can you ladies give me any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


 
I use both of those products.  I like them a lot.  I use the transitioning cream as a moisturizer and the daily leave in as a leave in.  Also for moisturizers I like Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream and Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion.  I always apply my moisturizer on wet hair.  Leave ins include the Darcy's mentioned above and Giovanni Direct Leave In and Alba Botanica's Leave In Conditioner.  These are all natural products.  I have heard great things about Taliah Wajiid's Protective Mist Bodifier (as a leave in but this product is multipurpose).  I have this but I haven't tried it yet. Also I hear Qhemet's Burdock Root Butter Cream (same as PMB, as a leave in but this is multipurpose too) is pretty good also.  I have a sample that I have not tried yet.  Both of these products are natural also.  My hair is thick, texlaxed and I think I'm a 3C/4A.  I'm a little over 5 months into my transition.  HTH.


----------



## Shay72

HarlemHoney84 said:


> Hi All!  I've been thinking about transitioning for some time now and i've decided that 2010 is the year to do it!!!
> 
> Last Relaxer: October 17, 2009
> so i'm 8 weeks post
> 
> Goal: 1 year of healthy, natural hair growth before doing the bc.
> 
> My hair has been relaxed since i was in the 6th or 7th grade, so for the last 12 or 13 years, and i can remember the horror of getting my hair pressed and curled back in the day (I was very tender headed since my natural hair is on the coarser side and my mom wasn't the gentlist hair styler ) however I know there are new techniques, products and innovations that cater to our natural hair to make the process of caring for it a much smoother one  So I wanted to ask you ladies, which deep conditioner and/or moisturizing cremes would you recommend to help soften new growth as I transition? My apologies if this question has already been answered, its taking me a little while to search  through all the pages of this and the previous support thread.


 

Deep Conditioners--Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment, and Aubrey Organic's Honeysuckle Rose

I mentioned my moisturizers in the post above.


----------



## keriplz

Hi everyone I'm gonna join in here too.

I'm about 6-7 months post relaxer and I'm aiming on transitioning for 1.5-2years.

I think the biggest challenge for me is styling while transitioning. 

I hit a point where I could no longer wash n' go. My new growth was way to thick and curled differently then the relaxed ends, so you could see the two textures. 

I found a style that's really worked for me and requires just roller setting and sitting under a dryer (but depending on your texture you might need to touch up the roots. Once I'm home again I'll post pictures.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Khaiya said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I decided last weekend that i wanted to transition so i would love to hang out with you guys! I'm currently 8 weeks post, i dont plan to do any major cuts until Dec. 31 2010 when i'll do a "big chop" based on how natural i am then. I may take it all off then as well as i might just take some off and keep going. Until then i'll just cut like 1/2-1 inch every 3 months or so.
> 
> Is there anybody else aiming for Dec. 31 or that's 8 weeks post like me? I'd really like to have a transitioning buddy.
> 
> Off to read the rest of this thread.



 I am also 8 weeks post.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> 33 weeks post today!


 


MummysGirl said:


> 51 weeks post, 1 week till I'm one year post
> 
> Can't wait to compare my starting length (of new growth) to my current length (of new growth)
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies!!!


 
Congratulations!! You guys are coming along so well


----------



## Khaiya

HarlemHoney84 said:


> Hi All!  I've been thinking about transitioning for some time now and i've decided that 2010 is the year to do it!!!
> 
> *Last Relaxer: October 17, 2009
> so i'm 8 weeks post*
> 
> Goal: 1 year of healthy, natural hair growth before doing the bc.



My last relaxer was on the 16th so i'm just 1 day ahead of you! I'm BCing end of 2010 though so you might do your chop before i do mine.

*MyAngelEyez*, its good to see that i have a lot of company in this thread, there are a few ladies that are 8 weeks like me, the company is just what i need to keep me going!


----------



## VelvetRain

Well I am glad to finally be able to post in this thread. I never made my next appointment for a relaxer (which is close to suicide as my stylist is always booked and takes a miracle to get an appointment) after my previous one on Oct 20th.  I figured I would try attempt at growing this relaxer out. Normally right around this time I would getting my hair relaxed. I have so much new growth my hair is extremely difficult to detangle.


I really want to make this work but does anyone have any good tips for detangling? Normally I wouldn't be stressing out as a relaxer would be near but now that is not a choice and I am stuck on what to do because all my normal products stop working well close to touch up time. Don't want to throw the towel in early. Btw I normally rollerset. Any help I would be grateful.


----------



## Platinum

keriplz said:


> Hi everyone I'm gonna join in here too.
> 
> I'm about 6-7 months post relaxer and I'm aiming on transitioning for 1.5-2years.
> 
> I think the biggest challenge for me is styling while transitioning.
> 
> I hit a point where I could no longer wash n' go. My new growth was way to thick and curled differently then the relaxed ends, so you could see the two textures.
> 
> I found a style that's really worked for me and requires just roller setting and sitting under a dryer (but depending on your texture you might need to touch up the roots. Once I'm home again I'll post pictures.


 

:welcome3:


----------



## EccentricRed

I have been transitioning for about 64 or so weeks.  I have been straightening lately because the weather is subzero  out here and I can't have wet hair.  I just want to say stay motivated my early transitioners!  After awhile it gets easier!  I won't be BC'ing until September 2009 (2 years of transitioning).

HHG!!!


----------



## Platinum

EccentricRed said:


> I have been transitioning for about 64 or so weeks. I have been straightening lately because the weather is subzero  out here and I can't have wet hair. I just want to say stay motivated my early transitioners! After awhile it gets easier! I won't be BC'ing until September 2009 (2 years of transitioning).
> 
> HHG!!!


 

64 weeks? Amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have been wearing my hair straight for the last 6 weeks or so.  I wanted to tell you all about my lastest salon visit.  Went to Jon Alan (an aveda salon) the lady use the smooth line and it really detangles!  I was suprised.  And pleased.  
I like my hair straight, I may be a heat straighted natural.  So far no signs of heat damage.


----------



## EccentricRed

Thank you girl!  The year went really fast!  It's bananas...It's just sooooo much healthier this way!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies!!! It really is helpful having transitioning buddies on the same timescale as you too. A couple of mine have BC'd (be prepared for that) but a few are still transitioning with me.

Just wanted to say - I washed in sections, as described by KiSseS03, in another thread (which I've quoted here) yesterday and :wow:

So much time saved!!!! I applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor to 6 sections, and braided, for a few minutes. Rinsed out, cowashed then applied my leave in conditoner and then took down each braid. I was able to finger comb  Unbelievable!!!!! 

I always said I didn't "need" to wash in sections but now that I've tried this, I'm going to wash in sections 90% of the time.

Enjoy what's left of your weekend 


KiSseS03 said:


> I swear by this method, I am 12 months post, and washing in sections has allowed me to hang onto my relaxed ends, avoid splits, and my "detangling" time is around 5-10 minutes for my entire head.
> 
> I usually wear my hair straight so pre-wash it is already detangled. I part my hair down the middle of my head (hairline to nape), and then further divided those halves into 3 sections each. This leaves me with 6 sections. I have experimented with smaller sections, but 6 seems to be the magic number to allow me to adequately get to my scalp, smaller braids tend to be too tight for this.
> 
> I leave my braids in for the entire washing process, prepoo, shampoo and deep condition. This is key! My hair never ever gets a chance to tangle through the entire process, so combing at the end is so easy! I was skeptical at first about DC'ing in braids, I wasn't convinced that the product would thoroughly coat my strands, but it works! I use an applicator bottle with a nozzle to get down near the roots, and I always DC with a hooded dryer so this may help the product to adequately reach the inner strands.
> 
> In the end because my hair never had a chance to tangle, "detangling" is as simple as running the comb through each section to get rid of any minor tangling, and then I run my knock-off denman through to remove any shed hair. It takes 5-8 minutes, at the most 10 if I had been wearing a textured style the previous week.


----------



## LoveCraze

BlackApple said:


> Well I am glad to finally be able to post in this thread. I never made my next appointment for a relaxer (which is close to suicide as my stylist is always booked and takes a miracle to get an appointment) after my previous one on Oct 20th. I figured I would try attempt at growing this relaxer out. Normally right around this time I would getting my hair relaxed. I have so much new growth my hair is extremely difficult to detangle.
> 
> 
> I really want to make this work but does anyone have any good tips for detangling? Normally I wouldn't be stressing out as a relaxer would be near but now that is not a choice and I am stuck on what to do because all my normal products stop working well close to touch up time. Don't want to throw the towel in early. Btw I normally rollerset. Any help I would be grateful.


 
Welcome to the thread BlackApple!
For detangling, I have found it's best done with product in your hair, either conditoner or a leave in. A product with good slip works well for me. Also you may want to finger detangle first and when you do use a comb, make sure it's a wide tooth one. I would also suggest doing everything in sections. It makes the job so much more manageable. And the more you do this the better you will get at it and it won't seem so overwhelming. Just take baby steps and hang in there. I'm sure MummysGirl and some of the other veteran transitioners can offer you additional advice that I haven't mentioned. Good luck and remember we're all here for each other!


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl--I have been washing in sections for at least 2 months now.  I love it! My hair is always in braids once I hit my front door.  It helps in so many ways.  

Detangling was interesting this week because I wore my hair down and out too much.  Lesson learned.  I tell you I am happy that I am a long term transitioner because I am learning so much about my hair.  I need to watch some you tube videos on finger detangling because my fingers get caught .  I've got to get a handle on this detangling because I feel like my curl pattern will be tight & coily.


----------



## MummysGirl

oke: StephElise - You are a 'veteran' transitioner! You're doing so well

I think washing in sections is something I should have tried ages ago cos I'm a convert now only after trying it once!

My style before I cowashed was a bantu knot out so my hair was very curly. All I had to do was secton and slather on conditioner before braiding and follow the steps in my previous post.... 



StephElise said:


> Welcome to the thread BlackApple!
> For detangling, I have found it's best done with product in your hair, either conditoner or a leave in. A product with good slip works well for me. Also you may want to finger detangle first and when you do use a comb, make sure it's a wide tooth one. I would also suggest doing everything in sections. It makes the job so much more manageable. And the more you do this the better you will get at it and it won't seem so overwhelming. Just take baby steps and hang in there. I'm sure MummysGirl and some of the other veteran transitioners can offer you additional advice that I haven't mentioned. Good luck and remember we're all here for each other!





MummysGirl said:


> Ladies!!! It really is helpful having transitioning buddies on the same timescale as you too. A couple of mine have BC'd (be prepared for that) but a few are still transitioning with me.
> 
> Just wanted to say - I washed in sections, as described by KiSseS03, in another thread (which I've quoted here) yesterday and
> 
> So much time saved!!!! I applied Aphogee 2 min reconstructor to 6 sections, and braided, for a few minutes. Rinsed out, cowashed then applied my leave in conditoner and then took down each braid. I was able to finger comb Unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I always said I didn't "need" to wash in sections but now that I've tried this, I'm going to wash in sections 90% of the time.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of your weekend





BlackApple said:


> Well I am glad to finally be able to post in this thread. I never made my next appointment for a relaxer (which is close to suicide as my stylist is always booked and takes a miracle to get an appointment) after my previous one on Oct 20th. I figured I would try attempt at growing this relaxer out. Normally right around this time I would getting my hair relaxed. I have so much new growth my hair is extremely difficult to detangle.
> 
> 
> I really want to make this work but does anyone have any good tips for detangling? Normally I wouldn't be stressing out as a relaxer would be near but now that is not a choice and I am stuck on what to do because all my normal products stop working well close to touch up time. Don't want to throw the towel in early. Btw I normally rollerset. Any help I would be grateful.


----------



## Khaiya

Wow, i am loving this transition. I had 2 thin sections along my front edges, one on either side of my head but cause its on both sides of my head and they look about even, i wasn't sure if it was thinning or if my hair just grew like that, i couldn't remember if it had always been like that or not. But now, its filling in!! Some of the hairs there are as much as 2 inches long, its amazing! Absolutely no more relaxers for me!!


----------



## VelvetRain

StephElise said:


> Welcome to the thread BlackApple!
> For detangling, I have found it's best done with product in your hair, either conditoner or a leave in. A product with good slip works well for me. Also you may want to finger detangle first and when you do use a comb, make sure it's a wide tooth one. I would also suggest doing everything in sections. It makes the job so much more manageable. And the more you do this the better you will get at it and it won't seem so overwhelming. Just take baby steps and hang in there. I'm sure MummysGirl and some of the other veteran transitioners can offer you additional advice that I haven't mentioned. Good luck and remember we're all here for each other!


 

Thank you. I am going to do some research here on conditioners to give  a bit more slip than what I use now and see if that helps some.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i dunno what i'm gonna do with my hair tomorrow ♥


----------



## poookie

because i sleep funny, the perfect curlformer set i did friday morning turned into this awesome curly fro!  tonight was supposed to be wash night, but i think my hair looks good, so i'll wear it out like this tomorrow.


----------



## determined_to_grow

I love this thread!!!!  I can't wait until I take out my twist so I could try washing in sections...


----------



## Skiggle

I finished redoing the twists front of my head yesterday.
I was too lazy to the back.
My friend created an updo today.
I love it!


----------



## keykee

DivaM06 said:


> 6 Months Post
> Thinking of BCing in January, not sure yet. I'm a little afraid of what I will look like with short hair, but I'm tired of the two textures.
> 
> Decisions Decisions


 
I don't remember when the last relaxer was.. at least 6 months.. i really think its been more.
I am thinking January BC too.. was hoping to wait til my birthday in April ... but that depends on if I can find some products that are going to help me style this head of hair.
So far.. i am just going to try to make it through the rest of the year.. then see what happens come January 1.


----------



## seraphinelle

I think I want to get twists.

But can't just yet, because I need to wash my hair, and I have a cold.


----------



## -PYT

i wish i could read thru these 50+ pages, but nope! won't even try!  I think i've figured out a regimen, y'all 

I'm loving flat twists...I've perfected them so, twist-outs it is!!! -looks at Mummy'sGirl- lol
and they're so pretty by themselves before you take them down, too!  

end of my randomness, tired from finals.  talk to yall tomorrow!


----------



## MummysGirl

I love it too!!! It's really 



Skiggle said:


> I finished redoing the twists front of my head yesterday.
> I was too lazy to the back.
> My friend created an updo today.
> I love it!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey!!!!!!!
Glad to have you back 
You're 8.5 months post!!!! Time's flying!!!!
Flat twists are cute and the resulting twistouts 



-PYT said:


> i wish i could read thru these 50+ pages, but nope! won't even try!  I think i've figured out a regimen, y'all
> 
> I'm loving flat twists...I've perfected them so, twist-outs it is!!! -looks at Mummy'sGirl- lol
> and they're so pretty by themselves before you take them down, too!
> 
> end of my randomness, tired from finals.  talk to yall tomorrow!


----------



## Ltown

I'm 62 weeks post, still doing bun/pony, still can't get a good twist/braidout I maybe too critical and they might be ok. I'll work on doing some this week and post a picture soon. I'll probably be done transitioning between Feb-March. I'm hanging on 2" in the front for a pony the back is all natural. I flat iron my hair yesterday, too much work right now. I like the wash and pull in back. Since it getting cold I'll be using PS for the winter. Happy Transitioning ladies!


----------



## dorko

i love my twists
i need to wash my hair but i've been too sick to deal 
i'm definitely washing this weekend and redo'n some of them


----------



## MummysGirl

^^Hope you feel better *dorko* (And *seraphinelle*)!!! Your coil in your avi looks like my hair *dorko*!

*ltown:*
62 weeks 
I think you may be too critical  Looking forward to seeing your pics!

Oh, you'll be leaving us to join the all-naturals in Feb/March? Whyyyy??? 
I'm just being silly 

I've been playing in my hair a lot this month (trying out new styles, finally blowdried after 2 years, etc) but I can't wait for the New Year cos on the 3rd of January (Sunday), I'm putting my hair back in my middle siggy style for 3 weeks.



ltown said:


> I'm 62 weeks post, still doing bun/pony, still can't get a good twist/braidout I maybe too critical and they might be ok. I'll work on doing some this week and post a picture soon. I'll probably be done transitioning between Feb-March. I'm hanging on 2" in the front for a pony the back is all natural. I flat iron my hair yesterday, too much work right now. I like the wash and pull in back. Since it getting cold I'll be using PS for the winter. Happy Transitioning ladies!


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> ^^Hope you feel better *dorko*!!! Your coil in your avi looks like my hair!
> 
> *ltown:*
> 62 weeks
> I think you may be too critical  Looking forward to seeing your pics!
> 
> Oh, you'll be leaving us to join the all-naturals in Feb/March? Whyyyy???
> I'm just being silly
> 
> I've been playing in my hair a lot this month (trying out new styles, finally blowdried after 2 years, etc) but I can't wait for the New Year cos on the 3rd of January (Sunday), I'm putting my hair back in my middle siggy style for 3 weeks.


 
Oh I'm not leaving I love the ideas and technique you and StephElise are always trying new things. One week to go I can't wait to celebrate with you!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> I think I want to get twists.
> 
> But can't just yet, because I need to wash my hair, and I have a cold.


 Hi transitioning buddy. I had intended on getting senegalese twists when I took my weave down, but I don't think my edges are gonna like me for that.  My hair needs a break.  Sooooo, I took down my weave, washed, DETANGLED (yuck), and deep conditioned.  I put like 8 cornrows in and bought a human half wig.  I wanna BC so bad, I'm sick of my hair this week.  

Make sure you show us your twists and please feel better.


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> Oh I'm not leaving I love the ideas and technique you and StephElise are always trying new things. One week to go I can't wait to celebrate with you!


 
You know, that's what has really helped me during this transition. It has been the experimenting and playing in my hair. When I was relaxed, I would wear my hair mostly the same way all the time. Though it looked nice...it was so boring I think that's why I would add color, to spice up my hair. Of course we know what color can do to relaxed hair. My beautician went tooooo light the last time and my hair rebelled by getting away. Glad they were just streakes and so the breakage was in the thickest part of my hair in the crown where it could be concealed pretty well. But since I started transitioning, I have been in my hair more than I ever have and because of that, I'm able to try out new things and experiment. It has been enjoyable actually. But I'm still keeping my eye on the prize.

Anyway, basically I'm saying to the new transitioners, use this opportunity to really get to know your hair and to "play" in it so that you can find your signature style. When this happens, things will go so much smoother for you. Sorry if I was long winded here. Thanks for the inspiration Itown, MG an all the other vets here.
 HHG ladies!


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> I finished redoing the twists front of my head yesterday.
> I was too lazy to the back.
> My friend created an updo today.
> I love it!



I love updos!


----------



## plastic

THREE MONTHS TOMORROW !!!!!

oh but wait ... i just bced ... nevermind ... hehe


----------



## Foxglove

plastic said:


> THREE MONTHS TOMORROW !!!!!
> 
> oh but wait ... i just bced ... nevermind ... hehe



omg pics!!
Congrats!!


----------



## Khaiya

Congrats *Plastic*!!!


----------



## seraphinelle

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hi transitioning buddy. I had intended on getting senegalese twists when I took my weave down, but I don't think my edges are gonna like me for that.  My hair needs a break.  Sooooo, I took down my weave, washed, DETANGLED (yuck), and deep conditioned.  I put like 8 cornrows in and bought a human half wig.  I wanna BC so bad, I'm sick of my hair this week.
> 
> Make sure you show us your twists and please feel better.



I might just head out and get a half wig for now.  I need something that will make me look decent for the holidays 

Maybe I will get senegalese twists instead.. Not sure.

What style is your half wig?


----------



## hairsothick

*walks through thread and high fives everybody*  Congrats on your milestones!

I will be 10 months post on the 19th.  I can't believe it!


----------



## nsmith30

I wish I had decided to transition before I cut my hair. It makes a bit difficult to do anything with. I'm trying to find ways to make it look decent without having to use heat most days of the week. Today I used some optimum oil therapy 3-in-1 creme oil moisturiser, chi silk infusion, cantu breakage defense and motions leave in. I wrapped it for about an hour and combed it down and wore it like that. I don't know what to do with me hair, all I know is that I don't want to use heat too often because I don't want to damage the ng. On a positive note, my mom was actually supportive when I told her that I was transitioning. She's normally the first person to tell me to get a perm, lol.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> I might just head out and get a half wig for now. I need something that will make me look decent for the holidays
> 
> Maybe I will get senegalese twists instead.. Not sure.
> 
> What style is your half wig?


 It's called Heidi by Outre, I bought it at the local bss cause I need to try on these things cause I'm not really into wating money so I had to be sure that I really liked it.  It's a Indian Remy human hair half wig.  I might take a pic to show u but it won't be until Wed.  I would've prefered the twists right now but my edges need the rest.

Let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

hairsothick said:


> *walks through thread and high fives everybody* Congrats on your milestones!
> 
> I will be 10 months post on the 19th. I can't believe it!


 Congrats Hairsothick


----------



## MummysGirl

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????



plastic said:


> THREE MONTHS TOMORROW !!!!!
> 
> oh but wait ... i just bced ... nevermind ... hehe


----------



## MummysGirl

hairsothick said:


> *walks through thread and high fives everybody*  Congrats on your milestones!
> 
> I will be 10 months post on the 19th.  I can't believe it!


----------



## Eisani

I've been rocking two braids for the past couple days and have received so many compliments. Really? I'm just trying to keep my hair detangled until I wash and color this week lol.


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle said:


> I finished redoing the twists front of my head yesterday.
> I was too lazy to the back.
> My friend created an updo today.
> I love it!



Now that's a funky updo.  I like!


----------



## Shay72

Eisani said:


> I've been rocking two braids for the past couple days and have received so many compliments. Really? I'm just trying to keep my hair detangled until I wash and color this week lol.


 
It's always the simplest styles.  I wore two braids pinned up in the back and I got compliments on that.  Also my little two buns people love.


----------



## Khaiya

Just have to say that to anybody not washing in sections, please start doing so RIGHT NOW!! You have no idea how easy and enjoyable (yes ENJOYABLE!!) wash days can be until you start washing in sections!!


----------



## Grand Prix

So I finally tried Mummygirl's airdrying in sections method. I was sort of putting it off because I'm trying to limit the attention my hair is getting. I hardly have any free time as it is! I had to give in because my hair is now getting so thick and it's taking for ever to dry plus it's getting soo cold.

I parted my hair in four sections and suddenly felt very stupid for not having done this before. It´s so simple and obvious. My hair dried all over instead of just the part that is exposed to air when I leave it down. Thanks for this method Mummy!

So I had like 4 puffs with stringy relaxed hair hanging from them, it looked so funny I actually laughed at them .

Anyway, with my hair now evenly damp/dried, I knotted them up, went to bed and when I took them out in the morning I was all  at my stupid relaxed hair being all pretty and silky and shiny! That´s the last way you want the part you're cutting off to behave like. It's usually a little frizzy and course from the back still being too wet.

Here are some pics of my puffs and their stringy ends and my darned relaxed hair behaving like it´s better than my ng before I put it up in a ponytail this morning.


----------



## Grand Prix

Eisani said:


> I've been rocking two braids for the past couple days and have received so many compliments. Really? I'm just trying to keep my hair detangled until I wash and color this week lol.


 
That's a pretty good idea actually.. I might try it over the weekend or the holidays so I won't have to redo it.


----------



## pookaloo83

Grand Prix said:


> So I finally tried Mummygirl's airdrying in sections method. I was sort of putting it off because I'm trying to limit the attention my hair is getting. I hardly have any free time as it is! I had to give in because my hair is now getting so thick and it's taking for ever to dry plus it's getting soo cold.
> 
> I parted my hair in four sections and suddenly felt very stupid for not having done this before. It´s so simple and obvious. My hair dried all over instead of just the part that is exposed to air when I leave it down. Thanks for this method Mummy!
> 
> So I had like 4 puffs with stringy relaxed hair hanging from them, it looked so funny I actually laughed at them .
> 
> Anyway, with my hair now evenly damp/dried, I knotted them up, went to bed and when I took them out in the morning I was all  at my stupid relaxed hair being all pretty and silky and shiny! That´s the last way you want the part you're cutting off to behave like. It's usually a little frizzy and course from the back still being too wet.
> 
> Here are some pics of my puffs and their stringy ends and my darned relaxed hair behaving like it´s better than my ng before I put it up in a ponytail this morning.




Very pretty! What products did you put in?


----------



## HarlemHoney84

Khaiya said:


> My last relaxer was on the 16th so i'm just 1 day ahead of you! I'm BCing end of 2010 though so you might do your chop before i do mine.
> 
> *MyAngelEyez*, its good to see that i have a lot of company in this thread, there are a few ladies that are 8 weeks like me, the company is just what i need to keep me going!



Hey Khaiya!  yeah that's my plan as well to do the big chop at the end of 2010. We definitely need to support each other "in the relaxer free" campaign. I'll be posting more questions soon (after all my final exams )
so I hope we all become a great help to one another and inspire each other to step " 'out' of the bad side".... woo, woo, woo! lol


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix really pretty and good job!!!


----------



## HarlemHoney84

MummysGirl said:


> I use giovanni direct leave in - I love it but it seems that ladies with thick strands don't. I have fine strands so my hair loves a light protein/moisturising leave in.
> Moisturiser... hmmm, I make a mix now - cheapie con, evoo, glycerin and water and my hair  it! I also seal with a shea butter mix - unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gel, castor oil and coconut oil. My hair ALWAYS feels soft and moisturised
> 
> 
> Ask any questions as many times as you like, we're always asking here and there's always someone willing to answer
> I, personally,  ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner and I mix it with some oil (either Extra Virgin Olive Oil or coconut oil)
> Moisturiser - My homemade moisturising spritz: cheapie con, evoo, glycerin and water and my hair  it! I with a shea butter mix - unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gel, castor oil and coconut oil.
> Oil)



Hey MummysGirl!  Thanks so much for the tips, i appreciate the support, i'm gonna need it! i can already start to feel those "Nappy Roots" and I ain't talkin' bout the rap group from Kentucky! lol but I do embrace them because they defining part of "she" that is Nini aka HarlemHoney84, and natural hair is so much more versatile. I didn't see Chris Rock's "Good Hair" but I heard they went to a relaxer factory and was told that relaxers can burn through meat s o i started scratching my scalp and decided that the "meat" under neath it bka my brain was much more important to me than straight locs  on my journey i go!!!!






Shay72 said:


> Deep Conditioners--Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment, and Aubrey Organic's Honeysuckle Rose
> 
> I mentioned my moisturizers in the post above.



Thanks Shay! I had previously used hairveda products and love them, they are so yummy  never tried Jessi's or A.O. but the PJ in me has me perusing their websites as we speak!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

ugh i hate my hair right now. i lost a crap load of hair trying to detangle tonight. i feel like i may have ripped off any of the strands that would have been apl.  i feel like cuttin this junk off. grrrr. i should've never relaxed in the first place and i wouldn't be going through this. ♥


----------



## Eisani

Grand Prix said:


> That's a pretty good idea actually.. I might try it over the weekend or the holidays so I won't have to redo it.


 Works for me! I need to stop being so darned lazy! I'm just so not hair motivated right now. 

BTW, your NG is PRETTY :sweet:!


----------



## plastic

BC pics , sam epics posted in the twa challenge




im not bald ... my hair texture there is so fine you can't see it with the flash on









lol i scratched that area while wet and the hair dried like that .. white bit is some old shealoe butter that I decided to try ... wont happen again


----------



## Moniquenuss

OMG! Plastic you BC'ed! I so Happy for you! I was just about to go to the other site looking for you! hhahahahah


----------



## Moniquenuss

Ok So I have decided to transition, I am currently 35 1/2 weeks post! as of right now I don't plan on doing a BC but who knows that may change next week! If I had to say when I'll BC i Would have to say at 30 months.
 Well Wish me luck! and Good Luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

your hair is really pretty plastic! ♥


----------



## Grand Prix

pookaloo83 said:


> Very pretty! What products did you put in?


 


Neek-a-Nator said:


> Grand Prix really pretty and good job!!!


 


Eisani said:


> Works for me! I need to stop being so darned lazy! I'm just so not hair motivated right now.
> 
> BTW, your NG is PRETTY :sweet:!


 
Thanks so much ladies!

Pookaloo, I cowashed with Yes to Carrots C is for Conditioner, applied Afroveda's Shea Amla moisturizer when it was wet and Totally Twisted before I knotted for hold and again extra moisture (I can't make up my mind which I like better so I use both, lol). I also think my Denman makes a difference.


----------



## Grand Prix

Plastic, your hair looks great! Those curlies .
Congrats on being all natural!!


----------



## plastic

thanks everyone !


----------



## MummysGirl

Why have you been hiding your beautiful hair from us?!?!?!?!? 

I  it!

Your hair looks so healthy - all of it! Your new growth is just too pretty (tell me it's as soft as it looks!), your relaxed hair looks so silky and soft too lachen: sorry it's true) !!!!

I know what you mean about the puffs with stringy relaxed ends, it's such a huge difference in both textures for me but by the time my hair dries, it's not so bad. I'll try my next bantu knot out (next week) on airdried (in ponytails) hair.

I'm glad it worked for you  



Grand Prix said:


> So I finally tried Mummygirl's airdrying in sections method. I was sort of putting it off because I'm trying to limit the attention my hair is getting. I hardly have any free time as it is! I had to give in because my hair is now getting so thick and it's taking for ever to dry plus it's getting soo cold.
> 
> I parted my hair in four sections and suddenly felt very stupid for not having done this before. It´s so simple and obvious. My hair dried all over instead of just the part that is exposed to air when I leave it down. Thanks for this method Mummy!
> 
> So I had like 4 puffs with stringy relaxed hair hanging from them, it looked so funny I actually laughed at them .
> 
> Anyway, with my hair now evenly damp/dried, I knotted them up, went to bed and when I took them out in the morning I was all  at my stupid relaxed hair being all pretty and silky and shiny! That´s the last way you want the part you're cutting off to behave like. It's usually a little frizzy and course from the back still being too wet.
> 
> Here are some pics of my puffs and their stringy ends and my darned relaxed hair behaving like it´s better than my ng before I put it up in a ponytail this morning.


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful!!!!!! 

I think your hair and vainjane's are very very close relatives 




plastic said:


> BC pics , sam epics posted in the twa challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not bald ... my hair texture there is so fine you can't see it with the flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i scratched that area while wet and the hair dried like that .. white bit is some old shealoe butter that I decided to try ... wont happen again


----------



## MummysGirl

Good luck!!!


Moniquenuss said:


> Ok So I have decided to transition, I am currently 35 1/2 weeks post! as of right now I don't plan on doing a BC but who knows that may change next week! If I had to say when I'll BC i Would have to say at 30 months.
> Well Wish me luck! and Good Luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Thann

Hey ladies!

I wanna cut a section from my hair to start keep track of my growth and texture.  I have no idea of what area to choose b/c I would hate to have styling problems as a result. Where should I most likely cut from?

Also for the edges and nape, are most ladies just waiting for those processed ends to fall off or have you all been trimming those areas so their natural ahead of the rest of your hair? TIA.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Plastic, your hair is FAB!!!!!!!  OMG makes me want to BC NOW.  Congrats girl, now go be fabulous.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Thann, 
I might do the same thing when I'm one year post... 1/3 inch of my nape is all natural (I trimmed off the relaxed ends a couple of weeks back) but I might try what StephElise did (and suggested) picking an area somewhere in the middle of my head OR I might cut a little more of my nape.

I've been trimming my edges and nape, most of those areas are almost all natural now cos they were a little shorter than the rest of my hair to begin with.



Thann said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I wanna cut a section from my hair to start keep track of my growth and texture.  I have no idea of what area to choose b/c I would hate to have styling problems as a result. Where should I most likely cut from?
> 
> Also for the edges and nape, are most ladies just waiting for those processed ends to fall off or have you all been trimming those areas so their natural ahead of the rest of your hair? TIA.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Why have you been hiding your beautiful hair from us?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I  it!
> 
> Your hair looks so healthy - all of it! Your new growth is just too pretty (tell me it's as soft as it looks!), *your relaxed hair looks so silky and soft* too lachen: sorry it's true) !!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the puffs with stringy relaxed ends, it's such a huge difference in both textures for me but by the time my hair dries, it's not so bad. I'll try my next bantu knot out (next week) on airdried (in ponytails) hair.
> 
> I'm glad it worked for you


 
And it's all your fault!

J/k, thanks a lot! I was all smiles reading your post.

My new growth used to be silky until I was about 6/7 months post, now it's only soft until it's dry . I think it might be protein that is making my natural hair hard, but I need it to keep my relaxed hair alive.

Can't wait for your second bantu knot out pics .


----------



## Grand Prix

Thann said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I wanna cut a section from my hair to start keep track of my growth and texture. I have no idea of what area to choose b/c I would hate to have styling problems as a result. Where should I most likely cut from?
> 
> Also for the edges and nape, are most ladies just waiting for those processed ends to fall off or have you all been trimming those areas so their natural ahead of the rest of your hair? TIA.


 
I've been wanting to do the same thing since watching StephElise's youtube vid. I'm scared, though .
Either I'll cut too big a section in the wrong area so it'll be impossible to style. Or, I might like cutting my hair too much..

My nape and edges became natural on their own it seems. The relaxed hair in those areas were so thin, short and weak they just wore off. I can't even imagine relaxing anything that fragile now.. My nape is now longer than ever (I think I've even retained it all) and I love seeing the tiny little curlies clump. If I hadn't had this section I might have been more inclined to cut off a bit..


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting bored with these braids already 
They're staying in until at least Feb 2010
I miss playing in my hair


----------



## destine2grow

Today is cowash day for me. I am going to cowash my hair with VO5 moisture milk, aphogee 2 min recon, dc with SE megasilk and use my NTM leave in and a lil ORS creme and seal with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Platinum

plastic said:


> BC pics , sam epics posted in the twa challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not bald ... my hair texture there is so fine you can't see it with the flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i scratched that area while wet and the hair dried like that .. white bit is some old shealoe butter that I decided to try ... wont happen again


 
Congratulations! Pretty curls!



Moniquenuss said:


> Ok So I have decided to transition, I am currently 35 1/2 weeks post! as of right now I don't plan on doing a BC but who knows that may change next week! If I had to say when I'll BC i Would have to say at 30 months.
> Well Wish me luck! and Good Luck to all you lovely ladies!


 
Congratulations on your decision to transition!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey guys, I just realized I made my first goal.....6 MONTHS POST!!!!!


Plastic- your BC is just so pretty, nice texture.

Skiggle- I am feeling that updo

I hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

spain4risha said:


> Hey guys, I just realized I made my first goal.....6 MONTHS POST!!!!!
> 
> 
> Plastic- your BC is just so pretty, nice texture.
> 
> Skiggle- I am feeling that updo
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week.


 Congrats on making your first goalwooooo-hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

spain4risha said:


> Hey guys, I just realized I made my first goal.....6 MONTHS POST!!!!!
> 
> 
> Plastic- your BC is just so pretty, nice texture.
> 
> Skiggle- I am feeling that updo
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week.


 
Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skiggle

Thanks girlies for all your wonder support!
I just want to show you guys where my length is for
this December 2009 compared to September 2009. 
I'm so happy that my hair is growing. I hope next year
that when i do my final length check it will be passed
my chin. I can't find my starting pic I took in June
during the hide your hair challenge but my hair was
indeed lacking length.
16 moths post.
*Please don't mind my silly face, just came back from
the gym that day*












AND CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE ON THEIR BC or
THEIR JOURNEY THUS FAR!!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i wonder if i should chop at 1 year post in feb. ♥


----------



## determined_to_grow

Beautiful hair ladies!!!  I am looking forward to this journey!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

spain4risha said:


> Hey guys, I just realized I made my first goal.....6 MONTHS POST!!!!!
> 
> 
> Plastic- your BC is just so pretty, nice texture.
> 
> Skiggle- I am feeling that updo
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week.



Good progress Skiggle 
16 months post - 


Skiggle said:


> Thanks girlies for all your wonder support!
> I just want to show you guys where my length is for
> this December 2009 compared to September 2009.
> I'm so happy that my hair is growing. I hope next year
> that when i do my final length check it will be passed
> my chin. I can't find my starting pic I took in June
> during the hide your hair challenge but my hair was
> indeed lacking length.
> 16 moths post.
> *Please don't mind my silly face, just came back from
> the gym that day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE ON THEIR BC or
> THEIR JOURNEY THUS FAR!!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

As long as you're ready 
When you get to February, you'll know if you want to go longer ore BC 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i wonder if i should chop at 1 year post in feb. ♥



It's gonna be fun 


determined_to_grow said:


> Beautiful hair ladies!!!  I am looking forward to this journey!!!!


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i wonder if i should chop at 1 year post in feb. ♥


Are you ready or tired of dealing with the relax ends?  Don't rush and BC if you want more length hang in there find some protective styles. I'm at 62 weeks post and have 2" of relax ends in the front. I could cut them but I want a good hold on my buns/pony. Since it cold where I'm at protective styling for a couple of more months and waiting for some more growth is worth it.


----------



## MummysGirl

vainღ♥♡jane when did you BC the last time you went natural (how many months post relaxer)? Like ltown's said, try to go as long as possible


----------



## seraphinelle

I needed to come into this thread.

I'm tempted to relax.  

The only thing stopping me right now is the fact that I don't trust anyone in this country to do it.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> I needed to come into this thread.
> 
> I'm tempted to relax.
> 
> The only thing stopping me right now is the fact that I don't trust anyone in this country to do it.


 Ok, stop, take a deep breathe and back away SLOWLY.  In times of frustration it's never a good idea to make a drastic change.  Besides you're my transitioning buddy.  Why don't you hide your hair, give it some time and then make a clear decision.


----------



## seraphinelle

I definitely need to hide my hair.  But not sure with what.

I don't like braids where they only braid so far, because it's knotted around your own hair.

I think I may just go with a weave, to be honest, that will keep me occupied for at least a month.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> I definitely need to hide my hair. But not sure with what.
> 
> I don't like braids where they only braid so far, because it's knotted around your own hair.
> 
> I think I may just go with a weave, to be honest, that will keep me occupied for at least a month.


 Yes, try a weave or cornrow your hair and put on a half wig.  That way you won't have to deal with your hair for a while also.  That's what I'm doing right now.  It will definitely cut down on frustration.  HTH


----------



## plastic

thank you everyone ... and it is very true what people say ... you don't really know your hair texture until you cut it off and use the right products.

I hope everyone has a great transition period ... and I'll see y'll over on the other side ..


----------



## msbettyboop

I was looking for tresemes today when I came across Tigi bed head reconstructor. It smelt soooooooooo nice and I was about to drop it into my basket when I saw the $22 price tag. Before I buy this and discover it’s useless, I’d like to hear some reviews first. Has anyone tried it before? Is it marvelous enough for the $22 price tag? TIA


----------



## seraphinelle

Ok, I am going to wash and condition my hair on Saturday  night, and then get it weaved on Sunday.

Thank you Neek!
xx


----------



## Grand Prix

spain4risha said:


> Hey guys, I just realized I made my first goal.....6 MONTHS POST!!!!!
> 
> 
> Plastic- your BC is just so pretty, nice texture.
> 
> Skiggle- I am feeling that updo
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week.


 
 

Keep it up!


----------



## Khaiya

9 weeks post today


----------



## Skiggle

seraphinelle said:


> I needed to come into this thread.
> 
> I'm tempted to relax.
> 
> The only thing stopping me right now is the fact that I don't trust anyone in this country to do it.




No relaxing. 
Have you looked into wigs yet?



VJane (sp?) I think you should hold out
as long as possible, before BC.. wasn't having
not enough length one of the reason why you didn't
like your first BC?


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

seraphinelle said:


> Ok, I am going to wash and condition my hair on Saturday night, and then get it weaved on Sunday.
> 
> Thank you Neek!
> xx


 Anytime, that's what we're all here for, everyone needs support.  Glad I could help.  HHG


----------



## CaliDiamond

lurking...and subscribing..It's almost been three months since the last creamy crk..might as well!


----------



## CaliDiamond

Oh yeah! I forgot..my goal is chemical free hair.


----------



## c0urtkneee

newbie coming out of lurking as well. :]
my last relaxer was in August. &this will
be my second time attempting to transition.


----------



## preciouslove0x

ive been through old threads but i still dont understand how people wash in braids without them coming loose in the shower. i even tried the little girl barettes at the ends but that was way too much of a hassle... whats ur technique??



Khaiya said:


> Just have to say that to anybody not washing in sections, please start doing so RIGHT NOW!! You have no idea how easy and enjoyable (yes ENJOYABLE!!) wash days can be until you start washing in sections!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

ltown said:


> Are you ready or tired of dealing with the relax ends?  Don't rush and BC if you want more length hang in there find some protective styles. I'm at 62 weeks post and have 2" of relax ends in the front. I could cut them but I want a good hold on my buns/pony. Since it cold where I'm at protective styling for a couple of more months and waiting for some more growth is worth it.



i am just tired of dealing with these two textures together and trying to detangle them. i am going to try some detangling sprays and conditioners and see if i can't get over this hump. ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Skiggle said:


> No relaxing.
> Have you looked into wigs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> VJane (sp?) I think you should hold out
> as long as possible, before BC.. wasn't having
> not enough length one of the reason why you didn't
> like your first BC?



yep. and i already know if i bc in feb i won't be completely happy with the length, cuz when i relaxed last year i was 11 months post. 1 month is not gonna make a difference in length. i'm gonna keep trying to work with this hair but i'm not gonna be happy about it all the time.  ♥


----------



## Khaiya

preciouslove0x said:


> ive been through old threads but i still dont understand how people wash in braids without them coming loose in the shower. i even tried the little girl barettes at the ends but that was way too much of a hassle... whats ur technique??



i did 3 sections on each side of my head, 6 in all. Did loose braids and then used ponytail holders and tightly wrapped it around the ends, i had to do it tight cause when my hair gets wet it just slides out of the holder. I've tried the barettes and they didnt work for me but the holders worked well. 

I used 1 holder on each side, so 3 plaits in each holder and then i washed with it just like that, rinsed like that, pulled the braids out and added condish, braided them back up and put the holder back in. 

HTH, if you still dont get it, i'll post pics the next time i do it so you can see what i mean.


----------



## Shay72

I am so tempted to cut a piece of hair in my crown area like StephElise.  I probably will .


----------



## blue_flower

1) My last relaxer (texturized) was back in July, so it's been 5 months
2) My goal is to grow my hair out MBL and do mini chops and eventually be fully natural- not sure how that'll work, but I'll see when I get there.


----------



## preciouslove0x

Khaiya said:


> i did 3 sections on each side of my head, 6 in all. Did loose braids and then used ponytail holders and tightly wrapped it around the ends, i had to do it tight cause when my hair gets wet it just slides out of the holder. I've tried the barettes and they didnt work for me but the holders worked well.
> 
> I used 1 holder on each side, so 3 plaits in each holder and then i washed with it just like that, rinsed like that, pulled the braids out and added condish, braided them back up and put the holder back in.
> 
> HTH, if you still dont get it, i'll post pics the next time i do it so you can see what i mean.


 

wow thanks so much!!! ur awesome


----------



## SunnyHoney

I've been away for awhile, but I wanted to say Congratulations to all those who've recently BC'd!  Love the pics! 

This support thread...no, all of LHCF, is a Godsend!  I KNOW I could not pull off my transition without all of the reinforcement and encouragment that comes from seeing beautiful, natural naps, waves, and curls when I log into this site!  In moments of frustration with my hair, I look at pics or y'all and I'm reenergized.   A sincere thanks, ladies. 


I now have almost 2 inches of new growth. I love the texture of it...but I have a question:  The crown and front of my hair are perfectly straight, PERFECTLY, like a relaxer.  Does this mean my hair is not growing, or just that my head has some serious texture identity issues?  (I've got deep waves on the sides and middle of the back, and the nape is nappy and happy!) My growth is fast, but I'm just afraid the top/front isn't growing!!! 

I've transitioned before, and don't remember this happening, but I do remember noticing it was straight at touch-up times when I relaxed. Relaxing made it look thin, almost balding. Now it looks thicker/healthier, but still straight as a pin! ? ? ?


----------



## Aria-Selene

14 months post and I plan on hanging in till I hit 28 months


----------



## Lenee925

I'm thinking of transitioning. The longest I went was 6 months.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I was talking to my SO on the phone and we started talking about my hair. I was contemplating relaxing about whether or not I should relax my hair again. He straight up said "Don't." Lol, I guess I'm transitioning again.

Last relaxer: August 24th, 2009.

Subscribing


----------



## Platinum

c0urtkneee said:


> newbie coming out of lurking as well. :]
> my last relaxer was in August. &this will
> be my second time attempting to transition.


 




Aria-Selene said:


> 14 months post and I plan on hanging in till I hit 28 months


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum

34 weeks post today! :superbanana:


----------



## Grand Prix

Thick&Fine said:


> lurking...and subscribing..It's almost been three months since the last creamy crk..might as well!


 


c0urtkneee said:


> newbie coming out of lurking as well. :]
> my last relaxer was in August. &this will
> be my second time attempting to transition.


 


blue_flower said:


> 1) My last relaxer (texturized) was back in July, so it's been 5 months
> 2) My goal is to grow my hair out MBL and do mini chops and eventually be fully natural- not sure how that'll work, but I'll see when I get there.


 


Aria-Selene said:


> 14 months post and I plan on hanging in till I hit 28 months


 


twinkletoes17 said:


> I was talking to my SO on the phone and we started talking about my hair. I was contemplating relaxing about whether or not I should relax my hair again. He straight up said "Don't." Lol, I guess I'm transitioning again.
> 
> Last relaxer: August 24th, 2009.
> 
> Subscribing


 
Yay, welcome to the thread! 



Lenee925 said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning. The longest I went was 6 months.


 
oke:Go on..


----------



## Grand Prix

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i am just tired of dealing with these two textures together and trying to detangle them. i am going to try some detangling sprays and conditioners and see if i can't get over this hump. ♥


 
Have you tried the denman brush? It has made a great difference to me.

I'm sure you know the deal but just in case: small sections, start at the bottom and work your way up. When you get to your ng stretch it out before you get your brush/comb in there so you won't have to detangle your relaxed hair over again.

Try using conditioners with good slip and fingercombing in the shower? Water pressure is a nice way to get rid of shed hair, which used to cause tangles for me. Sometimes I just fingercomb for days and it won't matter, as long as I remove shed hairs.

How wet my hair is also makes a difference to me. If it's soaking it'll snap, if it's completely dry it's too brittle. I have to find that in between stage and detangle right then.

HTH, I haven't had issues with tangles since I was 4 months post (okay maybe a little longer because I didn't want to give up shampooing my hair in the sink ). You just have to learn how to deal with it and find out what works for you and you'll be on automatic pilot from then on.


----------



## MummysGirl

!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

I think I'm going to do it this weekend 


Shay72 said:


> I am so tempted to cut a piece of hair in my crown area like StephElise.  I probably will .


----------



## Ltown

Thick&Fine said:


> lurking...and subscribing..It's almost been three months since the last creamy crk..might as well!


 
Love you french braid, nice and thick!


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> I think I'm going to do it this weekend


 
I will as soon as a do a Sally's run.  I need the proper scissors.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Grand Prix said:


> Have you tried the denman brush? It has made a great difference to me.
> 
> I'm sure you know the deal but just in case: small sections, start at the bottom and work your way up. When you get to your ng stretch it out before you get your brush/comb in there so you won't have to detangle your relaxed hair over again.
> 
> Try using conditioners with good slip and fingercombing in the shower? Water pressure is a nice way to get rid of shed hair, which used to cause tangles for me. Sometimes I just fingercomb for days and it won't matter, as long as I remove shed hairs.
> 
> How wet my hair is also makes a difference to me. If it's soaking it'll snap, if it's completely dry it's too brittle. I have to find that in between stage and detangle right then.
> 
> HTH, I haven't had issues with tangles since I was 4 months post (okay maybe a little longer because *I didn't want to give up shampooing my hair in the sink* ). You just have to learn how to deal with it and find out what works for you and you'll be on automatic pilot from then on.



i'm scared of the dang brush.  that was my weapon of choice when i ripped my hair out tryin to detangle a few days ago. i lost my patience and just wanted to be done with it. 

i still do the sink thing. i'm sure this has something to do with the tangles. i just hate jumping in and out of the shower. ♥


----------



## Khaiya

preciouslove0x said:


> wow thanks so much!!! ur awesome



You're welcome! The awesome part is i can still wash in the sink without all the tangles! No more hopping in and out of the shower for me......we'll see if it still works when i'm 6 months and more.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Lenee925 said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning. The longest I went was 6 months.


 You can do it, when you get frustrated just hide your.


----------



## Skiggle

welcome new transitioners!!!


----------



## UGQueen

im transitioning (again). 
last time i had to end my transition 3 months in because i was unable to do pony's my hair was too short, not a good look. 
I think if i make it past the 6 month mark im good to go, just takes some getting used to. 
im super excited tho . I want to stay away from the creamy crack this new year!

wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Khaiya

*Skiggle*, your avi looks SOOOOOO much like my gang-gang (great grandma) it looks JUST like her!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Good luck, it's gonna be fun 
We'll all here to help 


UGQueen said:


> im transitioning (again).
> last time i had to end my transition 3 months in because i was unable to do pony's my hair was too short, not a good look.
> I think if i make it past the 6 month mark im good to go, just takes some getting used to.
> im super excited tho . I want to stay away from the creamy crack this new year!
> 
> wish me luck ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm 52 weeks post but won't officially be 1 year post till Sunday 20th December so I'm going to hold off the celebrations till Sunday... 

I'll sneak a little  in though ;-)

I wore my hair like this today, ends tucked under (I just felt happy today so I used the flower ):




Enjoy your weekend ladies! I'll be back on Sunday!!!


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 52 weeks post but won't officially be 1 year post till Sunday 20th December so I'm going to hold off the celebrations till Sunday...
> 
> I'll sneak a little  in though ;-)
> 
> I wore my hair like this today, ends tucked under (I just felt happy today so I used the flower ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies! I'll be back on Sunday!!!


 
Really pretty .  So you are going to start a thread with a whole bunch of pics, right? I hope so .  It is helpful for everyone.


----------



## rben

This is beautiful!



MummysGirl said:


> I'm 52 weeks post but won't officially be 1 year post till Sunday 20th December so I'm going to hold off the celebrations till Sunday...
> 
> I'll sneak a little  in though ;-)
> 
> I wore my hair like this today, ends tucked under (I just felt happy today so I used the flower ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies! I'll be back on Sunday!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Congrats MummysGirl. I look forward to see your pics.

I'm 6 months behind you. 

I'll be 6 months post on Sunday


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 52 weeks post but won't officially be 1 year post till Sunday 20th December so I'm going to hold off the celebrations till Sunday...
> 
> I'll sneak a little  in though ;-)
> 
> I wore my hair like this today, ends tucked under (I just felt happy today so I used the flower ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies! I'll be back on Sunday!!!


 

Congrats! we'll be waiting for the official day to celebrate!


----------



## UGQueen

MummysGirl said:


> Good luck, it's gonna be fun
> We'll all here to help


 
thx girl! 

im super excited. i cant wait until im fully natural !
im doing it without a BC tho so i have a long way to go but with the help from all of you guys im sure ill be fine!


----------



## Grand Prix

:superbanana: 14 months post today! :superbanana:


----------



## Platinum

Grand Prix said:


> :superbanana: 14 months post today! :superbanana:


 

Keep up the good work! Congratulations!


----------



## seraphinelle

Wow 1 year post!!

I washed and did bantu knots on my hair.  Getting it braided in some kind of way tomorrow...

Not sure where I'm going... just yet... and not sure if I'm going to venture down the kinky twists route again.


----------



## hairsothick

Congratulations Mummysgirl!

I'm about to put kinky twists in.  I need some relief from doing my hair lol.


----------



## MummysGirl

GrandPrix, I'm exactly 2 months behind you... KUTGW 

Yay! I'm officially 1 year post relaxer (UK time) 

I'm going to sleep now... I'll be back tomorrow (later today for me) with my celebration thread 

Thanks everyone 


Grand Prix said:


> :superbanana: 14 months post today! :superbanana:


----------



## c0urtkneee

MummysGirl said:


> GrandPrix, I'm exactly 2 months behind you... KUTGW
> 
> Yay! I'm officially 1 year post relaxer (UK time)
> 
> I'm going to sleep now... I'll be back tomorrow (later today for me) with my celebration thread
> 
> Thanks everyone


congrats MG!


----------



## 2inspireU

Congratulations MummysGirl! I'll be 7 months on the 20th, which is tomorrow my time. I can't wait to be a year post.


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> GrandPrix, I'm exactly 2 months behind you... KUTGW
> 
> Yay! I'm officially 1 year post relaxer (UK time)
> 
> I'm going to sleep now... I'll be back tomorrow (later today for me) with my celebration thread
> 
> Thanks everyone


 
Congratulations, MummysGirl! :superbanana: You're such an inspiration. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I just can't stay out of these threads. You ladies have gorgeous hair.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats MG!!

Hi ladies, My hair is out for a bit before my next intall, I tried my first twist out today! It turned out pretty good, some parts were a little frizzy bc they didn't dry completely and also had a lil bout with the snow lol. Here are the pics:


----------



## Platinum

Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats MG!!
> 
> Hi ladies, My hair is out for a bit before my next intall, I tried my first twist out today! It turned out pretty good, some parts were a little frizzy bc they didn't dry completely and also had a lil bout with the snow lol. Here are the pics:


 

Very pretty! I like it!


----------



## HarlemHoney84

Khaiya said:


> 9 weeks post today


 
Me too! I'm gonna follow you're reports of how many weeks post you are because I'm horrible with dates  and our dates are a couple of days apart. I ordered some Wen hair products from QVC and want to use your braiding method to wash my hair with it. Has anyone tried Chaz's products before? 

Happy Holidays everyone! We may be getting a white Christmas in NY  I can't wait!


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> GrandPrix, I'm exactly 2 months behind you... KUTGW
> 
> Yay! I'm officially 1 year post relaxer (UK time)
> 
> I'm going to sleep now... I'll be back tomorrow (later today for me) with my celebration thread
> 
> Thanks everyone


 
I'll be checking on your celebration thread, but I want to congratulate you already. 
You're doing an awesome job!


----------



## MummysGirl

Cute!!! This is soooo nice, can't believe it's your 1st attempt!!!


Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats MG!!
> 
> Hi ladies, My hair is out for a bit before my next intall, I tried my first twist out today! It turned out pretty good, some parts were a little frizzy bc they didn't dry completely and also had a lil bout with the snow lol. Here are the pics:


----------



## MummysGirl

My one year post thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9659720


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> My one year post thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9659720


 
 Congratulation its all downhill now!


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations MummysGirl (12 months) and GrandPrix (14 months)!!!!!


----------



## Grand Prix

Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats MG!!
> 
> Hi ladies, My hair is out for a bit before my next intall, I tried my first twist out today! It turned out pretty good, some parts were a little frizzy bc they didn't dry completely and also had a lil bout with the snow lol. Here are the pics:


 
Very nice! Like your make up too.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Congrats ladies and KUTGW!!!!!!


----------



## destine2grow

MG on making it a year!


----------



## LoveCraze

Congratulations MG on your one year. Congrats Plastic on your BC, it looks beautiful. Congrats to my transitioning sisters for their milestones no matter how small and congrats(on your decision to go natural) and welcome to the Newcomers!! I hope that's everybody!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats MG!!
> 
> Hi ladies, My hair is out for a bit before my next intall, I tried my first twist out today! It turned out pretty good, some parts were a little frizzy bc they didn't dry completely and also had a lil bout with the snow lol. Here are the pics:


 
This is Super Cute!!! You should def do this style more often.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i wish i knew how many weeks i was. i only know months  ♥


----------



## determineddiva

Hey ladies,
I'm 14 months post relaxer. I still have some relaxer on my ends. I'm going to take my time and slowly cut it off.  My hair is neck length ( what I think is neck length..LOL) My goal is shoulder length by 12/2010. What do you guys think? My ultimate goal is thick healthy hair. I would love to have bsl hair by 12/2012 but we will see. I know that is aggressive goals. so any help you ladies have would be greatly appreciated.  My hair line is my main focus right now getting it healthy again.

My regimen is really simple right now
I wash once a week( job and schedule doesnt permit me to do more)
I wash my hair with nioxin ,condition with nioxin then with creme of nature (nioxin strips some of the moisture)
I use shea butter to give moisture and seal with a little olive oil

I take nioxin vitamin, biotin, vit E, iron and multi vit

so what do you ladies think?


----------



## MummysGirl

Welcome!!!!
Does your hair feel moisturised enough? I ask this because shea butter doesn't really moisturise my hair, I mix it with aloe vera gel, coconut and castor oils (I use this mix as a sealant). If it moistuirses your hair well, then keep doing what you're doing 

Sounds like a simple regimen so I like 

Well done, 14 months post!!!!! How's your transition going now?


determineddiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm 14 months post relaxer. I still have some relaxer on my ends. I'm going to take my time and slowly cut it off.  My hair is neck length ( what I think is neck length..LOL) My goal is shoulder length by 12/2010. What do you guys think? My ultimate goal is thick healthy hair. I would love to have bsl hair by 12/2012 but we will see. I know that is aggressive goals. so any help you ladies have would be greatly appreciated.  My hair line is my main focus right now getting it healthy again.
> 
> My regimen is really simple right now
> I wash once a week( job and schedule doesnt permit me to do more)
> I wash my hair with nioxin ,condition with nioxin then with creme of nature (nioxin strips some of the moisture)
> I use shea butter to give moisture and seal with a little olive oil
> 
> I take nioxin vitamin, biotin, vit E, iron and multi vit
> 
> so what do you ladies think?


----------



## Ltown

determineddiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm 14 months post relaxer. I still have some relaxer on my ends. I'm going to take my time and slowly cut it off. My hair is neck length ( what I think is neck length..LOL) My goal is shoulder length by 12/2010. What do you guys think? My ultimate goal is thick healthy hair. I would love to have bsl hair by 12/2012 but we will see. I know that is aggressive goals. so any help you ladies have would be greatly appreciated. My hair line is my main focus right now getting it healthy again.
> 
> My regimen is really simple right now
> I wash once a week( job and schedule doesnt permit me to do more)
> I wash my hair with nioxin ,condition with nioxin then with creme of nature (nioxin strips some of the moisture)
> I use shea butter to give moisture and seal with a little olive oil
> 
> I take nioxin vitamin, biotin, vit E, iron and multi vit
> 
> so what do you ladies think?


 
Welcome to the thread! I'm originally from Akron, how about you?


----------



## Stepiphanie

Welcome Determineddiva! Congrats on making it to 14 mths! Your goals sound pretty reasonable to me, I'm sure you'll make them. You mentioned that the nioxion strips moisture, have you thought abt diluting it a bit and applying it via an applicator bottle? Or maybe shampooing every other wash day, and cowashing on others? Those things have really helped as far as my hair not feeling stripped after wash.


----------



## msbettyboop

So I told my boo last week that I'm transitioning and he was like, "What's that? Some kind of movement?" and I said no and explained the whole concept to him and he was like hun, i can't wait to see your real hair. A few days ago I sent him a pic of Erykah Badu with really big hair and told him that's how my hair is going to be in the end, not sleek and straight and just wanna prepare you for it. I thought he'd be kind of freaked out or something but instead he's literally been doing cartwheels ever since. Everyday he's like, "how's our transitioning going? When can I see your hair?" I love the support and encouragement so much. Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

21 months post tomorrow!! 

here is my most recent length check from yesterday:





I will be all natural b/w end of March (2 years) and June (before the summer heat so i can rock the curly styles in the summer)

LOVING my hair!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey!!!! Haven't seen you around in a long while!
How are you?
 on getting to 21 months!!!!!





Black Hoya Chick said:


> 21 months post tomorrow!!
> 
> here is my most recent length check from yesterday:
> 
> 
> I will be all natural b/w end of March (2 years) and June (before the summer heat so i can rock the curly styles in the summer)
> 
> LOVING my hair!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

thanks mummysgirl!! college was whoopin my booty this semester so i had to fall of the boards and go hard on school work. but i never forgot about my hair. i can't believe its been 21 months! time is flying! and i saw your 1 year post thread. congrats =)


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

OOOHHHHHH EEEEEMMMMM GGGGEEEEE, Black Hoya Chick your hair is freakin fabulous.  It's so long, thick, and lush.  It looks completely natural in that pic.  KUTGW.  I know I certainly won't be able to last that long, kudos to you.


----------



## determineddiva

Hey MummysGirl,
I forgot to add that on the weekends when I'm sitting around house use a mixture of shea butter, coconut oil, glycerin, olive oil, and little of conditioner as a spritzer. This keeps my hair very moist. Because of my job I cant really wear twist, or some of the other protective styles. I usually flat iron and wrap it at night for about 5 days then wash etc. I cant wait for my hair to get a little longer to wear it in a twist set. I think those are so pretty. I love your pics. so yes when I wear my hair flat ironed shea butter seems to keeping it moist.  Any suggestions are welcomed.







MummysGirl said:


> Welcome!!!!
> Does your hair feel moisturised enough? I ask this because shea butter doesn't really moisturise my hair, I mix it with aloe vera gel, coconut and castor oils (I use this mix as a sealant). If it moistuirses your hair well, then keep doing what you're doing
> 
> Sounds like a simple regimen so I like
> 
> Well done, 14 months post!!!!! How's your transition going now?


----------



## determineddiva

Hi Stepiphanie,
I never thought of diluting it, but will give it a try. I have never cowashed , in my mind i guess i feel that my hair isnt clean unless I use shampoo. I know that probably sounds crazy, plus I only wash my hair once a week (work week every 5 days). My biggest problem is finding things to do with my hair that still looks professional, for military too?




Stepiphanie said:


> Welcome Determineddiva! Congrats on making it to 14 mths! Your goals sound pretty reasonable to me, I'm sure you'll make them. You mentioned that the nioxion strips moisture, have you thought abt diluting it a bit and applying it via an applicator bottle? Or maybe shampooing every other wash day, and cowashing on others? Those things have really helped as far as my hair not feeling stripped after wash.


----------



## determineddiva

Itown,
I live right outside of columbus. Happy to know that there is someone from Ohio on here 
 Thanks for the warm welcome











ltown said:


> Welcome to the thread! I'm originally from Akron, how about you?


----------



## determineddiva

Itown,

we started transitioning around the same time. How is it going for you? Im learning so much about my hair. Things I never would have know, because I always went to the shop every two weeks to get it done . 






ltown said:


> Welcome to the thread! I'm originally from Akron, how about you?


----------



## Ltown

determineddiva said:


> Itown,
> 
> we started transitioning around the same time. How is it going for you? Im learning so much about my hair. Things I never would have know, because I always went to the shop every two weeks to get it done .


 
The first 6 months were rough because I was use to wrapping relax hair so I did not know what to do. Since it was cold I just started wearing pony/buns. I have about 2" relax hair in the front left, I've been nip a little every other month. Since it cold, we just had a blizzard here in DMV I'm going to keep it up until the winters over. I've always been do it yourself (diy). I've been using alot of shea butter mix with coconut oil, olive oils and essential oils.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

Neek-a-Nator said:


> OOOHHHHHH EEEEEMMMMM GGGGEEEEE, Black Hoya Chick your hair is freakin fabulous. It's so long, thick, and lush. It looks completely natural in that pic. KUTGW. I know I certainly won't be able to last that long, kudos to you.


 
 Thank you! Girl the time just starts flying after a while. and my hair does behave like its all natural for the most part, but I know that last 2+ inches of relaxer are chillen up in there.


----------



## LoveCraze

lafani said:


> So I told my boo last week that I'm transitioning and he was like, "What's that? Some kind of movement?" and I said no and explained the whole concept to him and he was like hun, i can't wait to see your real hair. A few days ago I sent him a pic of Erykah Badu with really big hair and told him that's how my hair is going to be in the end, not sleek and straight and just wanna prepare you for it. I thought he'd be kind of freaked out or something but instead he's literally been doing cartwheels ever since. Everyday he's like, "how's our transitioning going? When can I see your hair?" I love the support and encouragement so much. Just thought I'd share this.


 

Awww that was just sooo sweet. Isn't it GREAT to have the support from our significant others. My DH is a great supporter of me going natural as well. The only thing with him though is that he DOES NOT want me to BC. I guess he figures I'm doing such a good job transitioning that I shouldn't have to cut it off. But in my heart I'm feeling that ultimately I'll have to go there and I was thinking next year sometime. Oh well.

Oh and I showed him the hair of this youtuber to see what he thought about it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/misskrisnew?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/7/oObkilRUaGM
 He said he really liked it, so for him it's not all about the loose curly hair types (3C-ish) Cause I def got some 4's up in this head of mine.


----------



## MummysGirl

I just found a really tiny section that's all natural. It's soo soft 

Now I'm not sure if I want to snip a little section anymore...


----------



## Shay72

^^Oh thanks! Reminder to go to Sally's today.  I've been going for forever now.  I want to get scissors, end papers, and an apron or aprons .  I usually walk out with some hair accessories and earrings too.


----------



## MummysGirl

^^ Can't wait to see pics


----------



## MummysGirl

My very very very new blog: http://myhairmyhealth.blogspot.com/

It's only got one post so far but anyone who knows me will expect me to post very often


----------



## Platinum

I believe how time flies. I'll be 8 months post this Friday. I'm so happy because I didn't think I would make it this far.


----------



## destine2grow

I have a question I am 11 wks post and I am falling in love with cowashing. However I have fine hair and I wanted to know how often do you ladies cowash? I also would like to try Trader Joe's Noursih Spa conditioner but I live in Fl, is there a place I can purchase online. TIA


----------



## MummysGirl

I have very fine strands and I cowash 3-4 times a week and my hair is doing well   Sorry I can't hel[ with your other question, I live in the UK.



pringle said:


> I have a question I am 11 wks post and I am falling in love with cowashing. However I have fine hair and I wanted to know how often do you ladies cowash? I also would like to try Trader Joe's Noursih Spa conditioner but I live in Fl, is there a place I can purchase online. TIA


----------



## MummysGirl

Well done!


Platinum said:


> I believe how time flies. I'll be 8 months post this Friday. I'm so happy because I didn't think I would make it this far.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> My very very very new blog: http://myhairmyhealth.blogspot.com/
> 
> It's only got one post so far but anyone who knows me will expect me to post very often


 
Great, add it to your signature so everyone will always see it and visit! I will!


----------



## zora

I am 7-8 weeks post.  I'm transitioning so I can texturize.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

I apologize in advance for this question. 

At what point during your transitioning do you ladies start co-washing? I am about 8 months post and just co-washed for the first time today. Like many here, I just feel weird about not using shampoo. Per haps I just don't fully understand the benefits of cowashing.


----------



## caligirl2385

stepiphanie, your twistout is NICE!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm feeling really good about my hair right now. i decided to do some things differently this wash. i dc'd on dry hair today. i used olive oil and Aussie Deeeeep, detangle, and then put in four braids. i dc'd for 2 hours (i got pretty preoccupied on the net  ). let me tell you, it was HEAVEN rinsing out my hair. no tangles, no knots, just silky, smooth, detangled hair. how awesome is that? then i tried mane'n'tail detangler when i got out of the shower. i'm kinda on the fence with this product. i kinda feel like my hair was fine before i used it, and after i sprayed it it seemed like my hair was starting to tangle. it could be due to my technique though. i was trying to detangle in those 4 sections, but i guess i gotta make smaller ones for my thick hair. when i made smaller sections it seemed to work fine. after i detangled, i applied some coconut oil to my hair, then some random moisturizers that i do not like. i don't have any other moistures though so i have to use what i got right now. i put my hair in 10 braids for a braidout tomorrow.

question: for those of you who do no heat styles, do you set your hair while it is fully wet, or do you let it dry first? i was doing my braids on dripping wet hair, and it was really annoying. i felt like every time i bombed a section, the relaxed parts tangled right back up. the natural part stayed nice and smooth, but eh realxed hair started twirling around other strands and getting all bunched up and stuff. i didn't like that at all. the relaxed ends are like pb&j, they just won't let go of each other. please give me any tips you can on how to do these styles without retangling my hair. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

I do my braids/twists on 80-100% dry hair... I did try doing them on damp hair and although the results were always nice, it took much longer to dry completely and I had to be a little more careful because wet hair stretches easily and I didn't want to tear out strands while braiding/twisting. 
It's nice to hear things are going really well with your hair 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> question: for those of you who do no heat styles, do you set your hair while it is fully wet, or do you let it dry first? i was doing my braids on dripping wet hair, and it was really annoying. i felt like every time i bombed a section, the relaxed parts tangled right back up. the natural part stayed nice and smooth, but eh realxed hair started twirling around other strands and getting all bunched up and stuff. i didn't like that at all. the relaxed ends are like pb&j, they just won't let go of each other. please give me any tips you can on how to do these styles without retangling my hair. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

zora said:


> I am 7-8 weeks post.  I'm transitioning so I can texturize.




No need to apologise 
I started cowashing very early in my transition (7/8 weeks). I don't think it really has to do with how many weeks post you are because some people cowash from a week after their relaxer.

I like cowashing because:
1. As someone who works out 4-5 times a week, I can't shampoo wash my hair multiple times a week because it'll dry out my hair.
2. I've discovered that I don't NEED to shampoo every week because cowashing helps keep my hair moisturised whilst lightly cleaning it (obviously not as well as a shampoo)
3. My hair is just more manageable 

I cowash 3-4 times a week and shampoo wash every 3-4 weeks. Some people cowash multiple times a week but shampoo wash once a week as well... 



sweetnsexyshawdy said:


> I apologize in advance for this question.
> 
> At what point during your transitioning do you ladies start co-washing? I am about 8 months post and just co-washed for the first time today. Like many here, I just feel weird about not using shampoo. Per haps I just don't fully understand the benefits of cowashing.


----------



## KathyMay

I'm going on 41 weeks post, still transitioning went to a Dominican salon in the DC area last night, they ask if my hair was relaxed or natural, I went on to say it was relaxed went to the wash bowl, had some henna stuck to my scalp (long story) they thought it was dandruff, then they went on to make a fuss about my hair asking me how long has it been since I had a relaxer, then said I need to decide between relaxing and going natural because my hair is going  to break yada yada need a good conditioner gotcha check I have been on LHCF for years.  Okay then I am finished with the wash they are “discussing” my hair throwing the brillo word out there & decided they couldn’t do my hair in a rollerset, they would have to do a straight blowout which is $30 more.   I refused to pay the extra price and walked out of the salon with a wet head.   IF they would have touched my hair it was soft but since I’m a 4a/b they assumed it was “brillo” I went home and saved my $65.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 20 weeks post now.  What has been helping me is:



Using Silicon mix for DC
Conditioner as a daily moisturizer on dry hair (Nexxus Humectin)
Adding 100% pure garlic powder to my prepoo
Roux Porosity Control as a final rinse for 1 minute
Continuing to moisturize my hair from end to root and sealing with EVOO
Sleeping in two pigtails and roll ends w/ satin pillow foam curlers, the one with the arms


----------



## Khaiya

10 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

MummysGirl said:


> No need to apologise
> I started cowashing very early in my transition (7/8 weeks). I don't think it really has to do with how many weeks post you are because some people cowash from a week after their relaxer.
> 
> I like cowashing because:
> 1. As someone who works out 4-5 times a week, I can't shampoo wash my hair multiple times a week because it'll dry out my hair.
> 2. I've discovered that I don't NEED to shampoo every week because cowashing helps keep my hair moisturised whilst lightly cleaning it (obviously not as well as a shampoo)
> 3. My hair is just more manageable
> 
> I cowash 3-4 times a week and shampoo wash every 3-4 weeks. Some people cowash multiple times a week but shampoo wash once a week as well...


 

Thank you so much for the feedback. I really appreciate it. Yea i don't work out as much as I used to. I used to be a hardcore dancer so I had to wash sweat out of my hair frequently. As for manageability, I completely understand now. Today I inspected my hair after my first cowash which was yesterday and my hair was definitely more manageable and had a lot less tangles. The only thing is it didn't feel as clean as it used to so I figured maybe I'll co-wash once a week, shampoo once and maybe dc once a week. But I am definitely in love with the manageability. Maybe I should've started co-washing prior to being 8 months post!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hmmm.... I think stretching out my new growth (With relaxed ends) might not be a good idea cos I'm sure my new growth is longer than this (or maybe I'm just imagining things ). I think the demarcation line is the area that doesn't easily stretch out and I also think that's scab hair. Or maybe the hair on the edges grows slower?? Don't know why I'm trying to find excuses... this should give me more motivation to transition for 2 years!





What do you think? (not about the scab hair cos it's not visible)

My right side (bottom pics) grows  faster than my left side (top pics)...


----------



## Khaiya

I'm not sure how to answer your questions but your hair looks really nice and shiny!


----------



## Sequoia

MG, not quite sure how to answer your question either.  Do you mean that you're finding it harder to measure how much growth you have?  Have you tried wetting the section (with water or con) so it's easier to see your NG?


----------



## MummysGirl

Lol, I re-read and it does look like I'm rambling.

I'm just trying to get a good representation of the length of my new growth and I thought the easiest way to do so was by stretching it out (it was easy to seperate cos this was airdried hair). But I felt an area between my relaxed and natural hair that felt like clumped together coils which didn't stretch out as much... now that I think about it, it's most probably the area that was under my ponytail holder while airdrying.

I just looked through your online album and the best way is definitely snipping off the relaxed ends in a section.

I haven't been length checking but I had to for a couple of challenges I am a part of...

So I think I'll take a break from length checking till I do the same (sometime next year) 

Thank you 



Sequoia said:


> MG, not quite sure how to answer your question either.  Do you mean that you're finding it harder to measure how much growth you have?  Have you tried wetting the section (with water or con) so it's easier to see your NG?


----------



## Sequoia

^^ Oh okay, I get it now.  I'd hold off on the little snips because it gets addictive .


----------



## destine2grow

I am 12 wks post today! Before LHCF I went longer than this w/o a relaxer but I didn't take care of my hair while doing so. I would wake up with hair all over the pillows. Now that I am taking care of my hair I definitely notice a difference. I can't top touching my new growth. When I start touching it, it is hard to stope I think doing this is leading to some breakage.


----------



## twinkletoes17

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 20 weeks post now. What has been helping me is:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Silicon mix for DC
> Conditioner as a daily moisturizer on dry hair (Nexxus Humectin)
> Adding 100% pure garlic powder to my prepoo
> Roux Porosity Control as a final rinse for 1 minute
> Continuing to moisturize my hair from end to root and sealing with EVOO
> Sleeping in two pigtails and roll ends w/ satin pillow foam curlers, the one with the arms


 
Where did you get your garlic powder? And has it stopped the shedding? I do wonder if it's the same powder you can use for cooking... lol.

I don't have too much of a shed issue, just the normal 10-20 strands, or at least I think that's normal...

Anyway, 18.5 weeks post now. I'll be increasing my number of co-washes. Last week I learned my hair fights back if it's dry for too long


----------



## seraphinelle

Well I straightened my hair.   

Lasted for 4 days, think I can do a bit more... Needed something else, something different.


----------



## Shay72

Sequoia said:


> ^^ Oh okay, I get it now. I'd hold off on the little snips because it gets addictive .


 
I can so see that happening.  I bought some scissors so I can cut a piece in my crown.  I just keep looking at the scissors bc I'm scared I might cut more than that.


----------



## HaitianBeauty

Checking in im now 9 weeks post.....merry christmas everyone and happy holidays


----------



## iri9109

ok i'm a newbie, but i've made the decision to transition. i dont remember the exact date of my last relaxer, i think it was sometime in november, but i know i'm not getting another one for a while, if ever. i used to have just past SL hair but it would never get past that so i cut it in a angled bob neck length in the front and a little longer than ear length in the back. i decided that i didnt care about the length of my hair anymore and i was just going to keep it short forever. but the last few weeks i've been obsessed with hair and lurking on lhcf and bhm and seeing people with ear length hair growing out to bsl and it inspired me to grow my hair out. and then i noticed that alot of women on hair with such long hair are natural. and most of my friends with long pretty healthy hair dont have relaxers. and then i thought about my own hair when i was younger and how long and thick and pretty it was, mostly because my mom always put my hair in protective styles (even though i had no idea what one was until recently) aka braids. but when i was 13  i thought i was too grown for braids and wanted to wear my hair out and straight and convinced my mom to give me a relaxer. my hair was still rather long and healthy but i messed it up by coloring and cutting it and not taking care of it. i dont think i've ever put a moisturizer in my hair besides pink lotion  and my idea of oiling my scalp is slathering grease on it or spraying it with oil sheen. but since finding lhcf and bhm i've learned alot and i think i'm ready to go natural (atleast until i achieve the length i want and finally have long and most importantly overall healthy hair again. but if i can get to SL or near it by the end of the year, i'll definitely be in it for the long haul. but the reason i'm joining is because i need the help and support because i know when the NG starts to really come in i'm gonna get frustrated =/

ALSO I DO NOT WANT TO BC. i just feel like i'd get discouraged if i gained enough length and then chopped it off it would be like starting all over again...so i'll just be trimming my ends i guess untill all the relaxer is gone...it shouldnt take too long for the back though because its really short.


----------



## iri9109

MummysGirl said:


> No need to apologise
> I started cowashing very early in my transition (7/8 weeks). I don't think it really has to do with how many weeks post you are because some people cowash from a week after their relaxer.
> 
> I like cowashing because:
> 1. As someone who works out 4-5 times a week, I can't shampoo wash my hair multiple times a week because it'll dry out my hair.
> 2. I've discovered that I don't NEED to shampoo every week because cowashing helps keep my hair moisturised whilst lightly cleaning it (obviously not as well as a shampoo)
> 3. My hair is just more manageable
> 
> I cowash 3-4 times a week and shampoo wash every 3-4 weeks. Some people cowash multiple times a week but shampoo wash once a week as well...



idk how many weeks post i am, atleast a month though, and i co-washed for the first time ever last week...omg my hair was sooooooooo soft. i put some leave-in in and then put my hair in some plaits in the front and in the back where i couldnt grip it enough for a braid i just twisted and pinned it and then i put my scarf on and went to sleep...i had an exam early the next morning but after my exam i took my scarf off and took the braids out and my hair was so soft still and shiny...the only thing i did wrong was i wasnt sure if you can used the same olive oil for cooking on your hair so i just put a lil grease in it which had coconut and jojoba in it but it also had either petrolatum or mineral oil which i wanna stay away from ...but anyways co-washing is definitely gonna be a regular thing for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hello All:

I'm also a newbie,
1. Last relaxer was July 3, 2009 ( I'm creeping up on my 6 month mark)
2. I would like to transition for at least 12-18 months before I BC ( I would like to be APL before I BC).

I'm trying to figure out what protective style may work for me; i recently had micro-braids, but they took out most of my edges so decided against that and went back to weekly DC and rollersets. I welcome any and all suggestions


----------



## AmyRose92

1. 8 months post last touch up
2. Umm...24 months maybe? I want to BC with a lot of hair in tact so...


----------



## Foxglove

Merry Christmas guys! It's been an awesome year. Just wanted to thank you guys bc this transition has been soooo much easier bc you guys have been right here with me. I hope you guys have an awesome day and an awesome new year


----------



## hairsothick

I'll be wearing a kinky twist mohawk for the next 6 to 8 weeks lol.  It's cute though, complete with a curly bang in the front.

I'll try to post pics sooner or later.


----------



## Platinum

iri9109 said:


> ok i'm a newbie, but i've made the decision to transition. i dont remember the exact date of my last relaxer, i think it was sometime in november, but i know i'm not getting another one for a while, if ever. i used to have just past SL hair but it would never get past that so i cut it in a angled bob neck length in the front and a little longer than ear length in the back. i decided that i didnt care about the length of my hair anymore and i was just going to keep it short forever. but the last few weeks i've been obsessed with hair and lurking on lhcf and bhm and seeing people with ear length hair growing out to bsl and it inspired me to grow my hair out. and then i noticed that alot of women on hair with such long hair are natural. and most of my friends with long pretty healthy hair dont have relaxers. and then i thought about my own hair when i was younger and how long and thick and pretty it was, mostly because my mom always put my hair in protective styles (even though i had no idea what one was until recently) aka braids. but when i was 13 i thought i was too grown for braids and wanted to wear my hair out and straight and convinced my mom to give me a relaxer. my hair was still rather long and healthy but i messed it up by coloring and cutting it and not taking care of it. i dont think i've ever put a moisturizer in my hair besides pink lotion  and my idea of oiling my scalp is slathering grease on it or spraying it with oil sheen. but since finding lhcf and bhm i've learned alot and i think i'm ready to go natural (atleast until i achieve the length i want and finally have long and most importantly overall healthy hair again. but if i can get to SL or near it by the end of the year, i'll definitely be in it for the long haul. but the reason i'm joining is because i need the help and support because i know when the NG starts to really come in i'm gonna get frustrated =/
> 
> ALSO I DO NOT WANT TO BC. i just feel like i'd get discouraged if i gained enough length and then chopped it off it would be like starting all over again...so i'll just be trimming my ends i guess untill all the relaxer is gone...it shouldnt take too long for the back though because its really short.


 


arm445 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I'm also a newbie,
> 1. Last relaxer was July 3, 2009 ( I'm creeping up on my 6 month mark)
> 2. I would like to transition for at least 12-18 months before I BC ( I would like to be APL before I BC).
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what protective style may work for me; i recently had micro-braids, but they took out most of my edges so decided against that and went back to weekly DC and rollersets. I welcome any and all suggestions


 
 Newbies!


----------



## Platinum

8 months post today! (35 weeks):superbanana:


----------



## MummysGirl

Merry Xmas everyone! It's been a fun year, looking forward to 2010. Welcome Newbies and  everyone.


----------



## rben

Wooohoo! I made 14 months post!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i finally have updates yal. i put up pics of my jacked up braidout, then i straightened today and put up pics of that. i'm so happy. ♥

http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## KBA

My update...13 weeks post. Wearing cornrows straight back, and still wearing a wig daily. I switched to a full cap wig for a few weeks to give my edges a break from straightening my edges for my half wigs. Oh, and starting to deep condition weekly when I take these braids out.


----------



## cch24

i flat ironed my hair for Christmas and i can't wait to wash again. i posted these pics in the MBL 2010 thread and they kicked me out... lol. i plan on trimming a lot next year so i stay around MBL but have thicker ends. it's been a wonderful year!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

cch24, how long was your hair when you began transitioning? ♥


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Congrats Platinum and rben, KUTGW


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair's soooo long! 


cch24 said:


> i flat ironed my hair for Christmas and i can't wait to wash again.* i posted these pics in the MBL 2010 thread and they kicked me out... lol*. i plan on trimming a lot next year so i stay around MBL but have thicker ends. it's been a wonderful year!


----------



## seraphinelle

I got a straight weave.


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm 53 weeks post lachen: I think I will still be excited as each week passes by)... 

My goal stays the same 1.5 years minimum (78 weeks) and ideally 2 years (104 weeks), yep I count in years, months, weeks... I won't go as far as days... yet


----------



## MummysGirl

I like your braidout!!!! A litle bit of finger fluffing (can't think of a better word ) through new growth goes a long way... 
I laughed at your comment about "wrist thick" braids, please tell me who has braids that thick, I wanna see! 

Congrats on your progress 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i finally have updates yal. i put up pics of my jacked up braidout, then i straightened today and put up pics of that. i'm so happy. ♥
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/transitioning/nov09/


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

MummysGirl said:


> I like your braidout!!!! A litle bit of finger fluffing (can't think of a better word ) through new growth goes a long way...
> I laughed at your comment about "wrist thick" braids, please tell me who has braids that thick, I wanna see!
> 
> Congrats on your progress



thanks. i'm gonna try airdrying a bit before i try these styles again though. when i was blowdrying my hair last night and it was still half damp, it was soo easy to handle.

this chick is another transitioner. love her big braids. ♥ http://members.fotki.com/galacticdust/about/


----------



## cch24

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> cch24, how long was your hair when you began transitioning? ♥



my hair was past shoulder length, but not quite apl, and definitely damaged.


----------



## BlaqBella

I last bone straight relaxed in Feb. 08'. My last  texlax (if you can call it that left on for 5 
min./did't change curl pattern much if at all/these were applied from Mar.08'~Mar.09' 

maybe 3-4 in all and time left on was less and less ea. time + i mixed relaxer w/ 

oils/cond.) 

I have cut/trim maybe 4-5 inches off since Mar.08' and probably had a couple set backs 

that cost me 2-4 in. give or take.But i digress.. all in all i'm happy w/ MY HAIR and as of 

now plan to only trim to even/remove splits etc. until i reach full apl and then i want a blunt cut.


----------



## dr.j

I made it 6 months!!!

I rollersetted my hair and then flat-ironed the NG (my first direct heat since mid-August).  The reversion was quick (by midday) so I just pulled it back into a pony tail.  Does anyone know of any products that help with combatting reversion?  TIA


----------



## BlaqBella

dr.j said:


> I made it 6 months!!!
> 
> I rollersetted my hair and then flat-ironed the NG (my first direct heat since mid-August). The reversion was quick (by midday) so I just pulled it back into a pony tail. Does anyone know of any products that help with combatting reversion? TIA


 


Hi i'm not an expert but.. i think coconut oil, pm super skinny serum, idk what else right now..hth


----------



## KathyMay

sitting under the dryer with my flexirods I am going to wear my hair for the next 2 weeks until I get my hair in cornrows or kinky twists


----------



## Trini_Chutney

KathyMay said:


> I'm going on 41 weeks post, still transitioning went to a Dominican salon in the DC area last night, they ask if my hair was relaxed or natural, I went on to say it was relaxed went to the wash bowl, had some henna stuck to my scalp (long story) they thought it was dandruff, then they went on to make a fuss about my hair asking me how long has it been since I had a relaxer, then said I need to decide between relaxing and going natural because my hair is going  to break yada yada need a good conditioner gotcha check I have been on LHCF for years.  Okay then I am finished with the wash they are “discussing” my hair throwing the brillo word out there & decided they couldn’t do my hair in a rollerset, they would have to do a straight blowout which is $30 more.   I refused to pay the extra price and walked out of the salon with a wet head.   IF they would have touched my hair it was soft but since I’m a 4a/b they assumed it was “brillo” I went home and saved my $65.


That was just ridiculous. You did the right thing, they probably would have ripped your hair out. A stylist that is patient enough to gently do a transitioning head is a God send.


----------



## Jewell

I'm still on the transitioning journey...so far I am 22 weeks, 3 days in.  Its so easy thus far, except for wash days!  I think I need to eliminate one of the leave-ins...its causing a bit of extra tangling when added in with other products.  I am still wearing my hair braided underneath LF's for the entire winter (started in late October).  I will break out my hair around late April, when it starts to get too hot to be wearing a wig in the south!!  I can't wait to see what my hair will look like then.

ETA: *I'm transitioning sans BC*, for as many months/years as it takes me to get some WL natural hair unstretched (<--main goal, but will keep it growing).  I have made a concession to NEVER cut my hair again, aside from minor trims.  I just want to see how long I can grow it without interference from chemicals and scissors.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm 21 weeks post 

Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?

Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots. The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin. I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed


----------



## cch24

i'm deep conditioning under the dryer now, and i flat ironed my hair on thursday. i don't think i will flat iron at all in 2010, and just blow dry and cornrow for a braidout on special occasions (my birthday, christmas)/ I think i have made my "mental" transition because i thought my straight hair was boring.


----------



## hopeful

Transitioning for 6 months.

Part of me wants to work on no-heat transitioning styles and wait it out at least another 6 months, another part wants to bc TODAY.

So I'm going to deep condition, moisturize and braid, and see if I can get a cute braid-out.

I have been wearing my hair straight (flat-ironed) the past six months.

MummysGirl, thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hi ladies, I have been half-wiggin it and it's great.  It's very easy and low maintenance, after working out, I co-wash my cornrows, and my hair has been thanking me for it.  It's also a break for my edges from my last weave.  Just ordered 2 more half wigs from hairsisters, they were on sale and it's so much cheaper than local BSS.  I can't wait for the new ones to arrive.  HHG ladies.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

^^^^^
I may try a half-wig. Never tried a wig in my life but something different may be a good idea.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

mrsjohnson75 said:


> ^^^^^
> I may try a half-wig. Never tried a wig in my life but something different may be a good idea.


 You should give it a try, they are very easy and low maintence which makes for a great protective style.  And the bonus is you can change your look at the drop of a dime.  I love them, I even have my workout hair. My new wigs only cost $14.39 which is a terrific price.


----------



## CurlTalk

Hey, ladies!
I may be late to jump on the bandwagon, but I have just discovered bunning (never bunned before, because I didnt feel my hair was long enough and I never dug phony-ponies...) and I am in love!
 I think messy buns will be my go to style this winter instead of braidouts/twistouts.
ETA: I'm nearly 5 months post, and a week post flatironing


----------



## chelleyrock

My hair is looking like crap now.  I've been rocking a scarf for the past 3 days (on vacation till the new year).  I really need an intense protein treatment because my ends are breaking, but just had my wisdom tooth pulled today and don't feel like doing my hair.

I guess it'll have to wait till New Years Eve or Friday.


----------



## CurlTalk

SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 21 weeks post
> 
> Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?
> 
> Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots. The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin. I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed



I very rarely flatiron. Maybe once every two months, if that. I usually do braidouts/ twistouts and style from there in faux-puffs, ponytails, updos, etc. 

When I do iron, though, I use very little product, so I don't get that heavy look to my hair; just Elasta QP heat protectant, a bit of Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream, and a bit of extra virgin olive oil while the hair is wet. I then blowdry on low once hair is about 60% dry, then flatiron with my Maxiglide.
HTH


----------



## hairsothick

I neeeeeeeed this HW in my life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncfhb0SkPMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqiwTBMMlvs


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

hairsothick said:


> I neeeeeeeed this HW in my life:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncfhb0SkPMc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqiwTBMMlvs


 Why oh why did you show me that HW.  I must go pick her up.  I have to have her.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i think i like this coconut oil. my hair is really soft and shiny. ♥


----------



## destine2grow

hairsothick said:


> I neeeeeeeed this HW in my life:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncfhb0SkPMc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqiwTBMMlvs


 
ITA with you. I think I am going to try and find this half wig.


----------



## ilah

I'm in!

Last Relaxer was Sept. 15th 2009 (I know, I juuuust started lol)
Goal?  It may be a long shot and a couple of years away but it's BSL 
Wish me luck!


----------



## HaitianBeauty

This is my new halfwig It blend in with my new growth... I saw someone post that their hair was breaking off from constantly applying heat... Maybe you should try a curly half wig.. I got this one from hairsisters.com for 17.99


----------



## Shay72

cch24 said:


> i'm deep conditioning under the dryer now, and i flat ironed my hair on thursday. i don't think i will flat iron at all in 2010, and just blow dry and cornrow for a braidout on special occasions (my birthday, christmas)/ I think i have made my "mental" transition because i thought my straight hair was boring.


 
I think I got there about a month ago.  I hear some people say they fight themselves not to relax. Not me.  What I fight is doing a bc at least once a week.  I can not wait to be natural.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Shay72 said:


> I think I got there about a month ago. I hear some people say they fight themselves not to relax. Not me. What I fight is doing a bc at least once a week. I can not wait to be natural.


 Shay me too, I have to fight not to BC,I can't wait to do my two strand twists.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Haitian Beauty, I like the HW.


----------



## Foxglove

Reeeeeally fighting the urge to take these braids out


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Ekaette said:


> Reeeeeally fighting the urge to take these braids out


 How long have they been in???


----------



## Foxglove

Neek-a-Nator said:


> How long have they been in???



Since the first week of November


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

^^^^That's pretty good, how long are you trying to keep them in for???  Do you have any plans for your hair when youtake down your braids??


----------



## destine2grow

Yesterday I shampooed and condition with Giovanni tea tree treatment. I have been wearing a full wig with my hair braided underneath. I am loving it!


----------



## Foxglove

Neek-a-Nator said:


> ^^^^That's pretty good, how long are you trying to keep them in for???  Do you have any plans for your hair when youtake down your braids??



Until the end of January at least, Feb if I can still pull it off. I'm not sure what I'm doing with my hair afterwards but I'm going to avoid braiding


----------



## Bun Mistress

11 months post today.  I think I'm going to set a goal of a 3 year transition.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi Haitianbeauty...what's the name of that half wig? Whenever I look a hairsisters I'm never impressed, guess I need to see what they look like on people.

TIA!


----------



## Khaiya

Hi guys i've been missing all week so far cause i've had the flu so i've just been taking it easy. 1 more day to make 11 weeks post.




SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 21 weeks post
> 
> Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?
> 
> Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots. The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin. I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed



I flat iron almost weekly, i may skip a week or 2 when i'm lazy but in general its weekly and what i do is to make sure i DC weekly before i flat iron, i use both protein and moisture and do a good DC, use a good heat protectant and use the lowest setting i can to get the results i want. 

I think you're fine to flat iron again this weekend and its not like you're even going over your ends again its just your roots. Good protein and moisture DC (together or separately) good heat protectant, low heat setting and you should be just fine.


----------



## KiSseS03

What's everyone doing with their hair for the winter?

It is cold here, and I've been wearing cute little knit hats lately which I know from experience are bad for my hair. I haven't experienced any breakage yet, but I'm going to buy a few black satin caps to wear under the knit ones.

I'm still wearing my hair straight almost all of the time, I was home at Christmas and a few of my friends were looking at me like: "thought you were going natural?"  So I guess my hair is passing for relaxed. I'm very happy with this regimen, no heat damage, and the ends still look good  but, I think I'll be braiding it up for the coldest months, for a break and because I love taking down braids and seeing the difference in growth that appears, as if it was overnight


----------



## Grand Prix

Kiffany said:


> 11 months post today. I think I'm going to set a goal of a 3 year transition.


 
Congrats!

I have to say, 3 years is really long! Can I ask why? Is it the length or is it that easy for you..

I've been wondering.. Ever since I started my transition I've assumed that after my BC I'll just grow and retain my 0.5 inch a month and be MBL in 2 years . Now realizing that natural hair has to deal with tangles, single strand knots and splits enough to not give me my 6 inches a year just as relaxed hair won't.. So I might be postponing my BC after all.

Do any of you think of your relaxed ends as a sort of buffer to retain your natural hair?
On the one hand I want my hair to grow long asap, but on the other I'd also like to enjoy it along the way. Styling seems to be getting harder every week..


----------



## Shay72

KiSseS03 said:


> What's everyone doing with their hair for the winter?


 
Bunning it.  I will do a braidout, twistout, or flexirod set every now again but bunning is best for me.  I found the more I wore my hair down the more SSKs I got and detangling was no fun.  Now that I finally started using the denman I can tell the difference.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have to say, 3 years is really long! Can I ask why? Is it the length or is it that easy for you..
> 
> I've been wondering.. Ever since I started my transition I've assumed that after my BC I'll just grow and retain my 0.5 inch a month and be MBL in 2 years . Now realizing that natural hair has to deal with tangles, single strand knots and splits enough to not give me my 6 inches a year just as relaxed hair won't.. So I might be postponing my BC after all.
> 
> *Do any of you think of your relaxed ends as a sort of buffer to retain your natural hair?*
> On the one hand I want my hair to grow long asap, but on the other I'd also like to enjoy it along the way. Styling seems to be getting harder every week..


 Not for me, my natural hair thrived minus the relaxed ends.  And let me tell you, this is my 3rd, yes 3rd time going natural, lol, and each time my hair reached MBL in 2 years.  However I did mostly protective styling not knowing what that was at the time, I used 2 strand twists because it was easier to maintain for myself with my vigorous workout schedule.  Before I knew it my hair eached MBL both times.  I'm ONLY transitioning because I style my own hair better in 2 strand twists and I like them a bit longer.  I actually think the sonner I BC my hair will thrive better but don't want the short hair. HTH


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I'm still hanging in there 14 mths in ... the relaxed ends are a nightmare ... stringy and thin


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm still hanging in there 14 mths in ... the relaxed ends are a nightmare ... stringy and thin


 Wow, good job, my ends are already a nightmare and I'm nowhere near your point in transitioning.  The only thing that saves me are my half wigs as I only take down the braids  every 4-6weeks.


----------



## Grand Prix

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Not for me, my natural hair thrived minus the relaxed ends. And let me tell you, this is my 3rd, yes 3rd time going natural, lol, and each time my hair reached MBL in 2 years. However I did mostly protective styling not knowing what that was at the time, I used 2 strand twists because it was easier to maintain for myself with my vigorous workout schedule. Before I knew it my hair eached MBL both times. I'm ONLY transitioning because I style my own hair better in 2 strand twists and I like them a bit longer. I actually think the sonner I BC my hair will thrive better but don't want the short hair. HTH


 
Well in that case.. 
Thanks so much! I'm so eager to be natural, I really think I'll do it at 18 months..


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix said:


> Well in that case..
> Thanks so much! I'm so eager to be natural, I really think I'll do it at 18 months..


 Ur welcome, I'll be watching you, just wait and see your hair will thrive.  There are tons of beautiful 2 strand twist styles you can experiment with, from casual to elegant.  You're almost there, I'm excited for you.


----------



## Khaiya

(I dont remember if i mentioned this before, but for anybody suffering from dry hair issues, i would suggest you use *Chicoro's* moisturizing method, it has worked WONDERS for my dry ends! 

She says that you use a water based moisturizer (s-curl, curl free gold, your own moisturizing mixture, etc.) next you use an oil based sealant (EVOO, castor oil, coconut oil, etc.) then you use a cream based moisturizer (shea butter, or such the like.) 

I tell u, it has worked miracles for my hair especially now that its winter and my hair dries out far more quickly and easily, this method keeps it moisturized. You dont have to use much, i use 1 spray of S Curl, about 2 drops of coconut oil (literally 2 drops!!) and i dip 1 finger into my shea butter and use that, just a dab. I would recommend this method for anyone suffering from dry hair. I've had to do very little trimming since starting this method.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

hairsothick said:


> I neeeeeeeed this HW in my life:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncfhb0SkPMc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqiwTBMMlvs


 OK, I couldn't resist the urge, I went out and bought Tammy today, she's fabulous, she was $17.99 at the BSS.  On top of it I have 2 Pollys on the way to my house, ordered from hairsisters.   I guess I'll have alot to mix and match with.  I'll take down these braids in a couple of weeks and DC with my new steamer.  I love HW they are so easy.


----------



## hairsothick

Neek-a-Nator said:


> OK, I couldn't resist the urge, I went out and bought Tammy today, she's fabulous, she was $17.99 at the BSS.  On top of it I have 2 Pollys on the way to my house, ordered from hairsisters.   I guess I'll have alot to mix and match with.  I'll take down these braids in a couple of weeks and DC with my new steamer.  I love HW they are so easy.



Make sure you take pics when you decide to wear her.  I hope I can find her in my local beauty supply store.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

hairsothick said:


> Make sure you take pics when you decide to wear her. I hope I can find her in my local beauty supply store.


 OMG she's fabulous and big.  I am horrible at taking self pics so I'll get my sis to take a pic tonight.


----------



## Platinum

Happy New Year Ladies!  I hope that we all have healthy and smooth transitions in 2010. I'm so amazed at how time flies. I'm 36 weeks post today.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Happy New Years ladies.  And congrats Platinum, time does fly doesn't it.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hairsothick, I took pics of Tammy, couldn't figure out how to post them so I made an album, just go to my profile and check it out.  HTH


----------



## Ltown

Happy New Year Transitioner!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

whoo hoo! 11 months post baby!!!!!  ♥


----------



## Sequoia

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hairsothick, I took pics of Tammy, couldn't figure out how to post them so I made an album, just go to my profile and check it out.  HTH



I had a look at your album and that is a really nice HW! It suits you.


----------



## Starronda

I'm only 15 weeks post, but have you tried Sally's Argan Oil before flatironing? I used it on one side in my siggy. My hair came out silky, soft and light. Argan also gets my ng very very soft.  Also, you only need very little for it to work!



SherylsTresses said:


> I'm 21 weeks post
> 
> Transitioners, how often do you flat iron your roots?
> 
> Last weekend, I rollerset and flat iron my roots. The results were not so flattering b/c I used too much leave-in and my tresses looked overmoisturized and thin. I want to rollerset and flat iron again next weekend and was wondering what you guys suggest before I put heat to my roots for the second weekend in a row. erplexed


----------



## MummysGirl

Happy New Year Ladies!!!! 

I've been a way for a while... congrats to everyone who's reached milestones and happy transitioning for 2010


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm in and now serious. I have a good friend who is joining me and she is helping me to learn things about my hair that I never thought I could. I'm nervous about stating it publicly, but I'm doing this for good.  I am learning that my hair is better off relaxer free. I just need to learn how to nurture and care for my hair. I don't want a twa, so it will be a long transition ahead for me. At least a year's worth of growth. I'm on month 2. I will be keeping track in my fotki. I will be spending more time on You tube so I can practice. I  need to learn how to braid and cornrow. I refuse to make excuses this year.


----------



## Grand Prix

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hairsothick, I took pics of Tammy, couldn't figure out how to post them so I made an album, just go to my profile and check it out. HTH


 
I took a peek too, and that hw looks really good on you!
No hair left out, at all? How did you blend..

I would love to be able to find and try one.


----------



## dr.j

I agree!  The Tammy HW looks really nice, Neek-a-Nator!


----------



## VictoriaSecret85

1. 8 months
2. Not sure for how long but so far so good.....


----------



## hopeful

Okay so my braidout idea didn't work out. My relaxed ends look wimpy but my 6 months of newgrowth is thick & lush.  I will be getting kinky twists in 2 weeks.  Plan to alternate between them, wigs and scarves.


----------



## lila_baby

i'm only 10 weeks or so but i almost gave in to the creamy crack because i wanted to enjoy a shower romp with my new man and i know my hair will look like crap once it's wet if i don't strap it down- LOL! HOW STUPID AM I?? but thank God i didn't i want my big hair back 
i've not set a date for the BC because i will cut it when the natural hair is APL. 
wish me luck at my third attempt!


----------



## Aria-Selene

15 months post, decided to try Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol as a deep conditioner last night. 
Never
Ever
Again!!!!

My hair is cussing me right now! It matted, I had hair breaking while I detangled *two to four broken hairs tops is what I'm used to, last night looked like a massacre* Now my hair feels just awful. 
Tonight I'm cowashing with TRESemme's Smooth and Silky, it always makes my hair soft and happy*love the stuff!*

Here's hoping I didn't do any long term damage *tears* I knew I should of stuck with Queen Helene's Cholesterol w/Ginseng, but noooo I saw the other stuff on sale and figured I should save myself a few dollars. 
*note to self, never be cheap when it come's to hair lol*


----------



## rben

I can't take it anymore, I'm going to have to mini chop or at least have a big trim.  I had planned a small trim at the end of December for the hide your hair and 6 month Ayurveda reveal but I've been ill for the last few weeks and have really neglected my hair 

The result is that I have lots of dry split ends and some are really far up so it looks like I'm going to have to be brave and take a few inches off.  I suppose it's not so bad since I'd have to cut those relaxed ends sometime but I was really hoping to make BSL


----------



## kittykhat

My hair look different from the last time i transitioned. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Grand Prix said:


> I took a peek too, and that hw looks really good on you!
> No hair left out, at all? How did you blend..
> 
> I would love to be able to find and try one.


 Hi GrandPrix, thank you so much.  Nope, no hair left out at all, I corn row all my hair straight back but I start the corn row back maybe an inch so it gives the illusion that I have hair brushed down in the front.  I put the HW on back where you see it and place a head band to cover the "hump" that's it, I don't even use the combs, I put hair pins in instead.  HTH


----------



## BronzyBella

I'm just joining now. I'm currently about 16 weeks post relaxer. I recently did a "mini" chop (4 or so inches) and plan on doing my big chop in May or June.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

LilMissObsessive1 said:


> I'm just joining now. I'm currently about 16 weeks post relaxer. I recently did a "mini" chop (4 or so inches) and plan on doing my big chop in May or June.


 WOW, you don't play around, lol.  I like the idea of a series of mini chops, that's what I do, I make sure my hair doesn't get longer than shoulder length, so when it grows I cut.


----------



## BronzyBella

rben said:


> I can't take it anymore, I'm going to have to mini chop or at least have a big trim. I had planned a small trim at the end of December for the hide your hair and 6 month Ayurveda reveal but I've been ill for the last few weeks and have really neglected my hair
> 
> The result is that I have lots of dry split ends and some are really far up so it looks like I'm going to have to be brave and take a few inches off. I suppose it's not so bad since I'd have to cut those relaxed ends sometime but I was really hoping to make BSL


 
Rben, that's the EXACT same thing that happened to me. I was APL (relaxed) and thought that if I kept growing my hair and relaxing, I'd be coming up on BSL. 

I felt this URGE to mini chop (because of massive splits and uneveness) and did so on January 1st. I feel so much better now. I may braid my hair very soon with extensions to keep my hands out of it but I hope to start treating my hair as if it were natural (more cowashing, practicing twists, cornrows, etc). For me, it was the perfect way to kick of the new year.

Mini chop pics: http://lilmissobsessive1.blogspot.com


----------



## BronzyBella

Neek-a-Nator said:


> WOW, you don't play around, lol. I like the idea of a series of mini chops, that's what I do, I make sure my hair doesn't get longer than shoulder length, so when it grows I cut.


 
When I did my mini chop I also felt as though it was a gesture of my commitment to transitioning. 

Future wise, I may have been tempted to stay with relaxing if/once I reached a certain length.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

You're right, it kind of is a mental commitment to transitioning, I never tought of it that way.  I also find for myself it makes for easier management with the mini-chops.


----------



## Skiggle

Khaiya said:


> *Skiggle*, your avi looks SOOOOOO much like my gang-gang (great grandma) it looks JUST like her!!


WE  might be  related  because my granny looks just like her too!


----------



## naturallgurl

I am 4 months into my transition, and I want healthy natural hair! My long term goal is to achieve nice shoulder length hair, but right now I just want to focus on getting my hair healthy again!


----------



## Platinum

naturallgurl said:


> I am 4 months into my transition, and I want healthy natural hair! My long term goal is to achieve nice shoulder length hair, but right now I just want to focus on getting my hair healthy again!


----------



## MummysGirl

new ladies 

I'm about to do my braids (no extensions)... I'll leave them in for 3 weeks.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

Hi everyone,

Just checking in. I am a little more than 8 months post and so far it hasn't been to dificult. Last week was my first time co-washing ever. Detangles have been great. I'm just trying to find a good cheapie conditioner to use. I've been co-washing twice a week and do a dc once a week. I airdry in buns with a good leave in.

However, i have been really tempted to BC. I keep seeing all those pictures of people with their Kinky Curly products and I wanna try it so bad. But I gotta stay strong till May 2010!  As long I don't see another a picture of anyone's hair with kinky curly I should be fine.


----------



## MummysGirl

Well done on getting to 8 months 

To keep temptation at bay, set a short term goal and stick to it... e.g. 10 - 12 months (Only 2-4 months away). Also keep yourself motivated by looking more at fotkis and youtube videos of ladies who BC'd at the same point as you'd like to - this works for me.

Good luck, you can do it 



sweetnsexyshawdy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just checking in. I am a little more than 8 months post and so far it hasn't been to dificult. Last week was my first time co-washing ever. Detangles have been great. I'm just trying to find a good cheapie conditioner to use. I've been co-washing twice a week and do a dc once a week. I airdry in buns with a good leave in.
> 
> However, i have been really tempted to BC. I keep seeing all those pictures of people with their Kinky Curly products and I wanna try it so bad. But I gotta stay strong till May 2010!  As long I don't see another a picture of anyone's hair with kinky curly I should be fine.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hair's back in pixie braids: 




I'll leave them in for 3 weeks.


----------



## njerannce

Hi ive been off this site for several months. I came across a site full of images of ladies with beautiful natural hair a while back and it got me thinking about transitioning.  My mum has lovely long-ish natural hair and has done all her life (bar one time she relaxed and chopped it all off within the week...she hated it). I had lovely long natural and mostly wore my hair in braids from a young age until 20 years old. I texturised my hair and it went well for a while. Then it started to break. I later found out that a texturiser was no good for my hair. Since august 09 ive had my hair weaved on and off. I last texturised in october and every since then ive been wanting to be natural again. Bu ti dont want to loose my exisiting hair.

So i guess what im trying to say is i want to join this group....please. I dont know how or what im going to do to keep on this mission. Maybe just stay in weaves and when i take it out try natural hairstyles. Ive had this weave in since early december so i cant provide a pic of my hair. But il give you a link to the site that inspired me......

http://lecoil.tumblr.com/


----------



## hairsothick

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Hairsothick, I took pics of Tammy, couldn't figure out how to post them so I made an album, just go to my profile and check it out.  HTH



I love it! I'm going to look for her soon.


----------



## Shay72

I had a moment last night. I had some hair in between the scissor blades ready to cut but somehow I knew I wouldn't be able to stop. I've been doing this since I bought scissors from Sally's.


----------



## MummysGirl

Stay away from them!!



Shay72 said:


> I had a moment last night. I had some hair in between the scissor blades ready to cut but somehow I knew I wouldn't be able to stop. I've been doing this since I bought scissors from Sally's.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Hair's back in pixie braids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave them in for 3 weeks.


 
So pretty and neat!


----------



## KathyMay

Happy New Year, ladies I am trying to get my head together, I have been receiving disapproving stares from folks in my family except my DH, he is so supportive of me transitioning.  I am 2 months shy of being relaxer free for a year.  Trying to deciding what to do to my hair next, since I am using heat only once a month.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi ladies,

I have been transitioning for seven months and have been trying to fine tune my regimen.  I have really been enjoying the journey and I love when my daughters say that my hair looks like theirs.  I currently have 3.5 inches of new growth in the front and 4 in the back.  Can't wait until its all natural!  I have no plans to BC until I reach 9 inches or 18 months post relaxer.

Happy hair growing!


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Hair's back in pixie braids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave them in for 3 weeks.


 
Those look great MG. How long does it usually take for you to put these in? Do you do them in stages like with the front first and then the back?  Do you seperate your hair in sections and then put them in?  I really need to do something less mani with my hair. I feel as though I'm in a hair funk for some reason and it seems to have started when I began to dry DC my hair. I don't think it agrees with my hair very much even though I like how it cuts down on my hair time. Anyone else have issues with dry DCing? Maybe it's just me IDK>


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Those look great MG. How long does it usually take for you to put these in? Do you do them in stages like with the front first and then the back? Do you seperate your hair in sections and then put them in? I really need to do something less mani with my hair. I feel as though I'm in a hair funk for some reason and it seems to have started when I began to dry DC my hair. I don't think it agrees with my hair very much even though I like how it cuts down on my hair time. Anyone else have issues with dry DCing? Maybe it's just me IDK>


StephElise, you do such as great job in hairstyles I can't believe you are in a funk! I DC on dry hair no problem but I usually use NTM.


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> StephElise, you do such as great job in hairstyles I can't believe you are in a funk! I DC on dry hair no problem but I usually use NTM.


 
When you DC, do you wash your hair afterwards and still get good results or do you simply cowash only?  I wash my hair after I dry dc and I'm wondering if this may be the issue.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hair funk? You?  We have to sort this out asap!

I DC on dry hair but I usually cowash after... On the days I shampoo wash, I prepoo with oils, shampoo wash and then DC... I don't dry DC, then shampoo. HTH.

Thanks Steph. I do the back first... this is a picture of me 3/4s of the way done:




I washed and DC'd in 6 braids and airdried in 5 ponytails (The braid at the back as one ponytail). I took down each ponytail and completely braided that section. 

These seemed to take forever  I usually do them in 3 hours but these are the smallest I've ever done them... At least 4 hours.


StephElise said:


> Those look great MG. How long does it usually take for you to put these in? Do you do them in stages like with the front first and then the back?  Do you seperate your hair in sections and then put them in?  I really need to do something less mani with my hair. I feel as though I'm in a hair funk for some reason and it seems to have started when I began to dry DC my hair. I don't think it agrees with my hair very much even though I like how it cuts down on my hair time. Anyone else have issues with dry DCing? Maybe it's just me IDK>


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> Stay away from them!!


I hid them yesterday.  Good thing is right now I can not even think of where they might be.



StephElise said:


> Those look great MG. How long does it usually take for you to put these in? Do you do them in stages like with the front first and then the back? Do you seperate your hair in sections and then put them in? I really need to do something less mani with my hair. I feel as though I'm in a hair funk for some reason and it seems to have started when I began to dry DC my hair. I don't think it agrees with my hair very much even though I like how it cuts down on my hair time. Anyone else have issues with dry DCing? Maybe it's just me IDK>


 


StephElise said:


> When you DC, do you wash your hair afterwards and still get good results or do you simply cowash only? I wash my hair after I dry dc and I'm wondering if this may be the issue.


I dry dc a lot.  I cowash afterwards.



MummysGirl said:


> I DC on dry hair but I usually cowash after... On the days I shampoo wash, I prepoo with oils, shampoo wash and then DC... I don't dry DC, then shampoo. HTH.


This is exactly what I do.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i tried those braids and my head looked a hot mess. ♥


----------



## destine2grow

I also dry dc and then just cowash. Ladies I am starting to have a problem with breakage. I am currently wearing my hair in braids underneath a wig until I can afford to get micros. I think I might just let my sis do my micros and by the hair.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok, so I'll continue to dry dc but only cowash when I do so. I'm not really a "co-washer" but with the dry weather, it seems that this is necessary to retain *moisture*. And I also think this is the reason for my hair 'funk'.  When my hair is dry it just does not act right! And because of the cold snap that we have been having (which is unusual in this area for this long. Normally it's cold for a few days and then the temp jumps back up with a reasonable amount of humidity) my hair has really been drying out. So when I got home yesterday, I searched my inventory for a moisturizer that DOES NOT contain glycerin. I was able to find one and when I used it, my hair felt and looked sooo much better. So this was the main reason for my hair issue. Does anyone else have a good moisturizer that they use that doesn't contain glycerin? I used Parvenu Tea-Tree Growth (something or other) and it's a good moisturzer but it doesn't play well with ecostyler gel. Yes I had little white balls which as you can imagine is not very cute!


----------



## rben

LilMissObsessive1 said:


> Rben, that's the EXACT same thing that happened to me. I was APL (relaxed) and thought that if I kept growing my hair and relaxing, I'd be coming up on BSL.
> 
> I felt this URGE to mini chop (because of massive splits and uneveness) and did so on January 1st. I feel so much better now. I may braid my hair very soon with extensions to keep my hands out of it but I hope to start treating my hair as if it were natural (more cowashing, practicing twists, cornrows, etc). For me, it was the perfect way to kick of the new year.
> 
> Mini chop pics: http://lilmissobsessive1.blogspot.com



I'm glad you felt better after cutting.  I managed to straighten my hair and cut an inch/inch and a half and I feel much better now too!  It is a shame because it seemed I did make BSL only to have to cut but at least most of the split ends have gone ( I still have some dusting to do) and my hair looks much healthier. 

I really want to reach BSL so that I can then maintain at that length until all the relaxed hair has gone.

BTW your pics are great and your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> When you DC, do you wash your hair afterwards and still get good results or do you simply cowash only? I wash my hair after I dry dc and I'm wondering if this may be the issue.


I prepoo with NTM, then cowash afterward and do another DC too!  The days I shampoo I usually prepoo with oils to give it some moisture!


----------



## Ltown

66 weeks post relaxer!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> 66 weeks post relaxer!


 
WOW!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Anyone else EXTREMELY BORED with their hair? How do you overcome this? Transitioning hasn't been difficult, just boring. I need a spark in my hairlife, but I don't want to cut or color.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

sipp100 said:


> Anyone else EXTREMELY BORED with their hair? How do you overcome this? Transitioning hasn't been difficult, just boring. I need a spark in my hairlife, but I don't want to cut or color.


 How do you feel about wigs or half wigs???  It will change your look immediately to whatever you wanna look like from conservative to spicy, lol.  Also you can think about braids, twists, or weave.  HTH


----------



## Foxglove

sipp100 said:


> Anyone else EXTREMELY BORED with their hair? How do you overcome this? Transitioning hasn't been difficult, just boring. I need a spark in my hairlife, but I don't want to cut or color.



Wig or weave? Or a style you wouldn't normally do (rod set, braidout, something like that)


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Neek-a-Nator said:


> How do you feel about wigs or half wigs??? It will change your look immediately to whatever you wanna look like from conservative to spicy, lol. Also you can think about braids, twists, or weave. HTH


 
Thanks Neek! Well, I guess that's my problem - I can't stand braids, twists or anything that doesn't allow me to cowash and comb through my hair every couple days. Wigs? I have a couple short ones, but I don't wear them. I'm a SAHM and I also homeschool my kids, so I rarely go anywhere other than the library and grocery store. I wear my hair like this around the house, and then I throw it in a pony or bun when I go out of the house. I know it looks silly, but I've retained at least 3 inches in the 4 months since I've been taking care of my hair, so I guess I should stop complaining.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I just noticed the ring of dark hair around the crown. We vacationed in Vegas and Florida a couple months ago and my hair got sun-bleached! The dark ring is the growth after I got back - cool.


----------



## chelleyrock

MummysGirl said:


> Hair funk? You?  We have to sort this out asap!
> 
> I DC on dry hair but I usually cowash after... On the days I shampoo wash, I prepoo with oils, shampoo wash and then DC... I don't dry DC, then shampoo. HTH.
> 
> Thanks Steph. I do the back first... this is a picture of me 3/4s of the way done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I washed and DC'd in 6 braids and airdried in 5 ponytails (The braid at the back as one ponytail). I took down each ponytail and completely braided that section.
> 
> These seemed to take forever  I usually do them in 3 hours but these are the smallest I've ever done them... At least 4 hours.


 
Do you ever have issue with the braids becoming undone?  I'd like to try this style to give my hair a break(especially in the winter), but I'm afraid the braids won't stay in.  I'm getting tired of braiding my hair every night for braidouts.  It's too much manipulation.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

sipp100 said:


> Thanks Neek! Well, I guess that's my problem - I can't stand braids, twists or anything that doesn't allow me to cowash and comb through my hair every couple days. Wigs? I have a couple short ones, but I don't wear them. I'm a SAHM and I also homeschool my kids, so I rarely go anywhere other than the library and grocery store. I wear my hair like this around the house, and then I throw it in a pony or bun when I go out of the house. I know it looks silly, but I've retained at least 3 inches in the 4 months since I've been taking care of my hair, so I guess I should stop complaining.


 Your lifestyle is even better for half wigs, stay like that in the ouse then throw on a fly wig to go out.  Check out my half wig Tammy in my album, it's big hair so you can throw ALOT of hair under that thing and still have it look good.  Congrats on the hair growth thats fantastic.  KUTGW


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW!!!!! 


ltown said:


> 66 weeks post relaxer!


----------



## MummysGirl

Flat twists maybe? I think they are cute... you can even wear them out the house and when you want to have big curly hair, take them out. 
Or half wigs as other ladies have suggested.


sipp100 said:


> Thanks Neek! Well, I guess that's my problem - I can't stand braids, twists or anything that doesn't allow me to cowash and comb through my hair every couple days. Wigs? I have a couple short ones, but I don't wear them. I'm a SAHM and I also homeschool my kids, so I rarely go anywhere other than the library and grocery store. I wear my hair like this around the house, and then I throw it in a pony or bun when I go out of the house. I know it looks silly, but I've retained at least 3 inches in the 4 months since I've been taking care of my hair, so I guess I should stop complaining.


----------



## BlondeByDesire

Can't wait until May - I'm ready for some wash-n-go's


----------



## MummysGirl

I might have one or two start to come undone and I redo them but as a whole, they stay put. I cowash them at least 2ce a week.

I think you should try them out 



chelleyrock said:


> Do you ever have issue with the braids becoming undone?  I'd like to try this style to give my hair a break(especially in the winter), but I'm afraid the braids won't stay in.  I'm getting tired of braiding my hair every night for braidouts.  It's too much manipulation.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thanks ladies! Do any of you feel self-conscious wearing wigs? I do, that's why I never wear mine. I bought them cuz I was feeling like cutting my hair super-short, but I knew I didn't want to do that. When I wear a wig, I feel like everyone is staring at me! I'm sure no one's paying any attention to my head, but I feel nervous - is it on straight? Is there hair sticking out? Do I look crazy?, etc, etc.


----------



## chelleyrock

sipp100 said:


> Thanks ladies! Do any of you feel self-concious wearing wigs? I do, that's why I never wear mine. I bought them cuz I was feeling like cutting my hair super-short, but I knew I didn't want to do that. When I wear a wig, I feel like everyone is staring at me! I'm sure no one's paying any attention to my head, but I feel nervous - is it on straight? Is there hair sticking out? Do I look crazy?, etc, etc.


 
That's me.  No matter what wig I try on in the store, it looks funny on me.  I don't think I have the head/face shape to wear most wigs.  The same applies to certain hats as well.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Do you think it's just psychological chelleyrock, or maybe we really don't have the face/head shape for wigs? I go back and forth. People who don't know me think my wigs look nice, but my family says they like my own hair alot better. I think they're just anti-wigs in general. My mother wore a horrible, matted, dirty (add every other disgusting adjective) wig for DECADES - that's probably another reason why I'm nervous about them. Then, when she was 60, she started rocking her own hair and it looks great - go figure.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Your lifestyle is even better for half wigs, stay like that in the ouse then throw on a fly wig to go out. Check out my half wig Tammy in my album, it's big hair so you can throw ALOT of hair under that thing and still have it look good. Congrats on the hair growth thats fantastic. KUTGW


 

Tammy's CUTE! Looks just like a braid-out. I don't have "slickable hair", at least I don't think so, so what would I do with the leave-out hair in the front? Do you think a HW would look good without the hair slicked back? TIA


----------



## chelleyrock

sipp100 said:


> Do you think it's just psychological chelleyrock, or maybe we really don't have the face/head shape for wigs? I go back and forth. People who don't know me think my wigs look nice, but my family says they like my own hair alot better. I think they're just anti-wigs in general. My mother wore a horrible, matted, dirty (add every other disgusting adjective) wig for DECADES - that's probably another reason why I'm nervous about them. Then, when she was 60, she started rocking her own hair and it looks great - go figure.


 
It don't think it's psychological for me.  I think the problem is choosing the right wig.  For me, I have a high forehead (it takes one hand to cover it) and an oblong face shape. I think I need more practice or just bring a trusted friend with me before purchasing.  

I think family may be against wigs because it's not what they're used to seeing you with.


----------



## Ltown

chelleyrock said:


> That's me. No matter what wig I try on in the store, it looks funny on me. I don't think I have the head/face shape to wear most wigs. The same applies to certain hats as well.


 


sipp100 said:


> Thanks ladies! Do any of you feel self-conscious wearing wigs? I do, that's why I never wear mine. I bought them cuz I was feeling like cutting my hair super-short, but I knew I didn't want to do that. When I wear a wig, I feel like everyone is staring at me! I'm sure no one's paying any attention to my head, but I feel nervous - is it on straight? Is there hair sticking out? Do I look crazy?, etc, etc.


 


sipp100 said:


> Thanks Neek! Well, I guess that's my problem - I can't stand braids, twists or anything that doesn't allow me to cowash and comb through my hair every couple days. Wigs? I have a couple short ones, but I don't wear them. I'm a SAHM and I also homeschool my kids, so I rarely go anywhere other than the library and grocery store. I wear my hair like this around the house, and then I throw it in a pony or bun when I go out of the house. I know it looks silly, but I've retained at least 3 inches in the 4 months since I've been taking care of my hair, so I guess I should stop complaining.


 
Sipp, I feel you on the wigs can't do. I brought the fake pony to add to my hair at the beginning of my transition not me. Anyone want them let me know. I've had my hair cornrowed several times in my lifetime a waste of money, it make me itch and my hair frizz too much. So I just been sticking with bun/pony for my transition. Once you find something stick with it and save money I wasted $120 on cornrows last year let them stay in a week


----------



## ChristmasCarol

ltown said:


> Sipp, I feel you on the wigs can't do. I brought the fake pony to add to my hair at the beginning of my transition not me. Anyone want them let me know. I've had my hair cornrowed several times in my lifetime a waste of money, it make me itch and my hair frizz too much. So I just been sticking with bun/pony for my transition. Once you find something stick with it and save money I wasted $120 on cornrows last year let them stay in a week


 
ltown, No thanks on the phony-ponies! I'm sure I'd be too scared that one of my kids might tug on it and pull it off in public. lol. I had my niece cornrow my hair a few years ago and she got mad when I took them out a couple days later - I had to comb my hair.


----------



## Caychica

Checking in!

I'm still transitioning with weaves.

I'm not sure how far into it I am but if I had to guess I'd say 9 months.
I went from relaxed to texturized to natural.

U can get an idea from my siggy.


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> Sipp, I feel you on the wigs can't do. I brought the fake pony to add to my hair at the beginning of my transition not me. Anyone want them let me know. I've had my hair cornrowed several times in my lifetime a waste of money, it make me itch and my hair frizz too much. So I just been sticking with bun/pony for my transition. Once you find something stick with it and save money I wasted $120 on cornrows last year let them stay in a week


  ITA about the wigs too. I just can't see myself getting into them. Not that I ever really tried one on to see. It's just that I'm just not interested.  Wigs or weaves for me just don't turn me on. But that's just me. Braids I wouldn't mind so much, but they scare me. Tried getting them when I was relaxed and had a nightmare taking them out. Of course this was all before LHCF. I'm sure if I tried again, I would have better results. But I'm still weary and shellshocked I guess.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE

I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE
> 
> I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.


 
I like it, love the music! You did great especially inputting the comment to explain the hairstyles!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you, your comment means a lot to me 

The music is Nigerian... 



ltown said:


> I like it, love the music! You did great especially inputting the comment to explain the hairstyles!


----------



## Arian

so far, 2 months post...I said I would never do it, but I think I can...

I plan to long-term transition (maybe 2 years), so I'm keeping an eye on the transitioning without BC thread...


----------



## MummysGirl

Feel free to ask questions 


BamaBeauty1985 said:


> so far, 2 months post...I said I would never do it, but I think I can...
> 
> I plan to long-term transition (maybe 2 years), so I'm keeping an eye on the transitioning without BC thread...


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE
> 
> I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.



Oh we were just listening to this over Christmas
My dad bought the whole P Square album lol
I love the video


----------



## Skiggle

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE
> 
> I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.


Nice video!
I plan to BC around the end of this year too!
I so jealous of Your body!
*Stops eating chocolate covered raisins*


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE
> 
> I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.


 
I rated & subscribed . Can't wait for the tutorials.


----------



## Arian

MummysGirl said:


> Feel free to ask questions




Thank you!  I'm going to need LOTS of help!


----------



## WaterMoccasin

Tentatively new transitioner here- last relaxer was 10/29/09, so I'm about 10 weeks post lol. Laughing because I'm not sure I'm committed to being natural this year yet. erplexed 
My hair thrives in its natural state best so I'd like to go back to that (was natural 2000-2005) but my fingers are itching to relax now- plan to wear weaves all this year to keep it away!
Need weaves/braids/wigs (and lots of gel for down-times- like now) to get me through! Planning to install weave by January 15th.


----------



## Ltown

BahamaMama said:


> Tentatively new transitioner here- last relaxer was 10/29/09, so I'm about 10 weeks post lol. Laughing because I'm not sure I'm committed to being natural this year yet. erplexed
> My hair thrives in its natural state best so I'd like to go back to that (was natural 2000-2005) but my fingers are itching to relax now- plan to wear weaves all this year to keep it away!
> Need weaves/braids/wigs (and lots of gel for down-times- like now) to get me through! Planning to install weave by January 15th.


 
Welcome to transitioning! We are here to support you, once you experiment with some styles and find one you cand deal with transitioning will be easy!


----------



## preciouslove0x

(i hope i didnt miss the answer to a previous question)

but i would also like to know a drugstore-bought glycerin-free moisturizer you ladies like to use

TIA


----------



## dr.j

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... What do you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-vmMN87foE
> 
> I'm not too pleased with the light grey colour of the text but I'm too lazy to edit... Please let me know what you think.


 

Very nice, MG!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MummyGirl...great video! Your hair and body is on point.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

sipp100 said:


> Tammy's CUTE! Looks just like a braid-out. I don't have "slickable hair", at least I don't think so, so what would I do with the leave-out hair in the front? Do you think a HW would look good without the hair slicked back? TIA


 @ slickable hair.  I don't leave any hair out at all.  I have 7 corn rows going straight back, I just start braiding like 1 inch back.  The only thing I do is spray a leave-in on my edges, I'm using up my surge spray, then I put on my shea butter mixture, brush and tie down with a scarf, that's it.  No gel at all.  I do it this way so I don't have to worry about blending, it's easy and works great, just slap on a head band and go.  HTH


----------



## blksndrlla

Quick question. I plan on doing roller sets this spring. I want  spiral  curls that looks like a fro of spirals, not long Shirley temple curls. Which rollers do you all prefer? I have pink cold wave rods. I am concerned that flexi rods won't get my roots smooth at all but they seem easier.


----------



## MummysGirl

What are pink cold wave rods? I'd suggest pink magnetic rollers....

I love this style (she was transitioning here): http://public.fotki.com/India-Shuanta/transitioning-pics/hairstyle016.html

She did this to achieve the results: http://public.fotki.com/India-Shuanta/transitioning-pics/hairstyle008.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8X8xtcOdgA



blksndrlla said:


> Quick question. I plan on doing roller sets this spring. I want  spiral  curls that looks like a fro of spirals, not long Shirley temple curls. Which rollers do you all prefer? I have pink cold wave rods. I am concerned that flexi rods won't get my roots smooth at all but they seem easier.


----------



## blksndrlla

MummysGirl said:


> What are pink cold wave rods? I'd suggest pink magnetic rollers....
> 
> I love this style (she was transitioning here): http://public.fotki.com/India-Shuanta/transitioning-pics/hairstyle016.html
> 
> She did this to achieve the results: http://public.fotki.com/India-Shuanta/transitioning-pics/hairstyle008.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8X8xtcOdgA


 
Thanks! This is a cold wave rod (http://www.discountbeautycenter.com...ds-Clamps/Diane-Cold-Wave-Rods-Pink-25322.htm ).

Guess I will be experimenting.


----------



## MummysGirl

Oh! That's the same thing she used in the videos, although she twisted her hair 1st.


blksndrlla said:


> Thanks! This is a cold wave rod (http://www.discountbeautycenter.com...ds-Clamps/Diane-Cold-Wave-Rods-Pink-25322.htm ).
> 
> Guess I will be experimenting.


----------



## Alta Angel

Subscribing


----------



## Khaiya

12 weeks post, no major problems so far.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i can't wait to dc my hair tomorrow. i'm gonna put it in the two buns mummysgirl does when she airdries. i think its so cute and i may wear it to work like that saturday.  ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Please share pictures  Make sure your ends are dry before tucking them under.



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i can't wait to dc my hair tomorrow. i'm gonna put it in the two buns mummysgirl does when she airdries. i think its so cute and i may wear it to work like that saturday.  ♥


----------



## dorko

i need to do some new hair styles...
i may try flex rods this weekend..


----------



## Foxglove

One of my braids in the back just fell out. I just measured the size of my coils. Toothpick size. What type is that? I have coils, they are just super tiny the diameter is the size of a toothpick. Am I officially 4zzz?


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> One of my braids in the back just fell out. I just measured the size of my coils. Toothpick size. What type is that? I have coils, they are just super tiny the diameter is the size of a toothpick. Am I officially 4zzz?


 
That must look so cute! Imagine a whole head of those.


----------



## MzK

Hi!

I have some ?s: I'm still transitioning, close to 10months (1/14), and the right side + back of my hair feels dry (I put moisturizer on it almost daily) and it's tightly coiled--like pen-springs.  The rest of my hair is fine, only for this part...and when I flexi rod it, it stays curled, for like, 2 days, then reverts!!!  
I'm thinking that's just the way my hair's going to be natural, but I also think it's damaged...and I thought it would be longer..(ok, I'm rambling)

?: Have any of you had to switch to another hair care line? Is it time to start using natural products?  Has anyone start using natural products (Oyin, KK, CD, Qhemet, etc) while transitioning--and how did it affect your relaxed hair?




Does one side of your hair 'shrink' more than the other--and if so, is that a good thing?

Can "playing" in your coils lead to breakge/thinning of the hair?  I do this constantly--on my right side. 

I'm just frustrated about this whole thing, but I don't want to stop--just want to get better. (


----------



## Grand Prix

Ladies, winter is kicking my butt! 

I'm not doing anything different, but for the past few weeks, as it has gotten super cold and the air all dry, my hair is feeling/looking/behavign worse and worse.

The thing is, when it's still wet I have no problems. I can cowash and detangle just fine. Pulling it back into a ponytail gets a little harder because of alll the ng trying to fit in there. But still, it's soft and cooperating.

It'll still be ok for a little while (1,5-2 hours ), but then my trusty knot out ponytail will get all stiff and rough, the curls will fall and I end up with these limp, straight, poofy mess! I'll try and post pics tonight when I get home..

What to do? This is the harshest winter I've ever seen (even 70 year olds are saying it, lol), so could it just be the weather?
Should I seal my hair? I never seal.. because.. well I always seems to seal the moisture _out _in stead of in my hair. Maybe this would be a good time to master this art.

I've also been meaning to ask, will a mini chop make things easier?
When I stretch my hair out it's nearly BSL. BSB, anyway. I guess I could live with APL. Should I?


----------



## hairsothick

Patiently waiting for my RC to hit the bank so I can go get my hair professionally braided.  I think I want Senegalese twists.

The hair I used for my kinky twists is horrible and I can't wait to take it out.  That's what I get for being cheap.  I should have bought the hair I used last time.


----------



## MummysGirl

Maybe it's the weather or maybe the products you use, I've read on the forum that glycerin based moisturisers can result in dry hair *during the winter*. If you use a glycerin based moisturiser, maybe dilute it with a litte water and seal with an oil or butter. I use glycerin in my moisturising mix and seal with a shera butter mix and my hair still seems to be behaving the same.

Do you think maybe you need to clarify?

I don't know if a mini chop will make things easier... it will definitely mean less relaxed ends to deal with so it might not be a bad idea.


Grand Prix said:


> Ladies, winter is kicking my butt!
> 
> I'm not doing anything different, but for the past few weeks, as it has gotten super cold and the air all dry, my hair is feeling/looking/behavign worse and worse.
> 
> The thing is, when it's still wet I have no problems. I can cowash and detangle just fine. Pulling it back into a ponytail gets a little harder because of alll the ng trying to fit in there. But still, it's soft and cooperating.
> 
> It'll still be ok for a little while (1,5-2 hours ), but then my trusty knot out ponytail will get all stiff and rough, the curls will fall and I end up with these limp, straight, poofy mess! I'll try and post pics tonight when I get home..
> 
> What to do? This is the harshest winter I've ever seen (even 70 year olds are saying it, lol), so could it just be the weather?
> Should I seal my hair? I never seal.. because.. well I always seems to seal the moisture _out _in stead of in my hair. Maybe this would be a good time to master this art.
> 
> I've also been meaning to ask, will a mini chop make things easier?
> When I stretch my hair out it's nearly BSL. BSB, anyway. I guess I could live with APL. Should I?


----------



## MzK

MzK said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have some ?s: I'm still transitioning, close to 10months (1/14), and the right side + back of my hair feels dry (I put moisturizer on it almost daily) and it's tightly coiled--like pen-springs. The rest of my hair is fine, only for this part...and when I flexi rod it, it stays curled, for like, 2 days, then reverts!!!
> I'm thinking that's just the way my hair's going to be natural, but I also think it's damaged...and I thought it would be longer..(ok, I'm rambling)
> 
> ?: Have any of you had to switch to another hair care line? Is it time to start using natural products? Has anyone start using natural products (Oyin, KK, CD, Qhemet, etc) while transitioning--and how did it affect your relaxed hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does one side of your hair 'shrink' more than the other--and if so, is that a good thing?
> 
> Can "playing" in your coils lead to breakge/thinning of the hair? I do this constantly--on my right side.
> 
> I'm just frustrated about this whole thing, but I don't want to stop--just want to get better. (


 
Can someone please answer my questions? I'd really like some help.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi... I don't think that's damaged hair, it's normal to have different textures on your head that behave differently 

I use a few natural products... my shea butter mix is unrefined shea butter with oils and my leave in conditioner - giovanni direct leave in. Both work really well on my relaxed and natural hair.

I play in my coils too but it should be kept to a minimum cos of friction, possible dryness -> breakage.

HTH!



MzK said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have some ?s: I'm still transitioning, close to 10months (1/14), and the right side + back of my hair feels dry (I put moisturizer on it almost daily) and it's tightly coiled--like pen-springs.  The rest of my hair is fine, only for this part...and when I flexi rod it, it stays curled, for like, 2 days, then reverts!!!
> I'm thinking that's just the way my hair's going to be natural, but I also think it's damaged...and I thought it would be longer..(ok, I'm rambling)
> 
> ?: Have any of you had to switch to another hair care line? Is it time to start using natural products?  Has anyone start using natural products (Oyin, KK, CD, Qhemet, etc) while transitioning--and how did it affect your relaxed hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does one side of your hair 'shrink' more than the other--and if so, is that a good thing?
> 
> Can "playing" in your coils lead to breakge/thinning of the hair?  I do this constantly--on my right side.
> 
> I'm just frustrated about this whole thing, but I don't want to stop--just want to get better. (


----------



## MzK

MummysGirl said:


> Hi... I don't think that's damaged hair, it's normal to have different textures on your head that behave differently
> 
> I use a few natural products... my shea butter mix is unrefined shea butter with oils and my leave in conditioner - giovanni direct leave in. Both work really well on my relaxed and natural hair.
> 
> I play in my coils too but it should be kept to a minimum cos of friction, possible dryness -> breakage.
> 
> HTH!


 

Thanks, MG!!! 

Maybe I'll try to purchase some Kinky Curly products, and see what they do.

I just want to my hair healthy.  

And stop stressing about length.


----------



## LoveCraze

I'm 10 mths post!! Yay  Time sure is flying!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> One of my braids in the back just fell out. I just measured the size of my coils. Toothpick size. What type is that? I have coils, they are just super tiny the diameter is the size of a toothpick. Am I officially 4zzz?


 
Well technically, if it's a toothpick sized coil, then that would be a 4A. I have at least 3 diff textures in my hair from 3C to 4B (at least I think so).


----------



## LoveCraze

Grand Prix said:


> Ladies, winter is kicking my butt!
> 
> I'm not doing anything different, but for the past few weeks, as it has gotten super cold and the air all dry, my hair is feeling/looking/behavign worse and worse.
> 
> The thing is, when it's still wet I have no problems. I can cowash and detangle just fine. Pulling it back into a ponytail gets a little harder because of alll the ng trying to fit in there. But still, it's soft and cooperating.
> 
> It'll still be ok for a little while (1,5-2 hours ), but then my trusty knot out ponytail will get all stiff and rough, the curls will fall and I end up with these limp, straight, poofy mess! I'll try and post pics tonight when I get home..
> 
> What to do? This is the harshest winter I've ever seen (even 70 year olds are saying it, lol), so could it just be the weather?
> Should I seal my hair? I never seal.. because.. well I always seems to seal the moisture _out _in stead of in my hair. Maybe this would be a good time to master this art.
> 
> I've also been meaning to ask, will a mini chop make things easier?
> When I stretch my hair out it's nearly BSL. BSB, anyway. I guess I could live with APL. Should I?


  You're going through exactly what I was going through with my hair and a few posts back. My hair funk was due to the winter weather. I was able to get my hands on some Elasta QP Mango Moisturizer at the local BBS and it does not contain glycerin nor does it act crazy with gel.  So for winter this is working great for me. I do suggest you start to seal your ends after moisturizing at night. I use castor oil and just started to increase the amount I use from not only my ends and edges, but also my new growth. It does a great job so far in helping me to retain moisture.  I also try to wear my hair up and out the way for the most part so that my ends won't be too exposed. So give that a try and see if it helps.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just needed to vent.. 

I'm trying so hard to stay motivated to go natural.  But it's getting harder - these two totally different textures (3b vs. bone straight ends) are killn me, and my ends are looking thinner and thinner in comparison to my roots, which are looking thicker and thicker.  And my hair is to short to hide in a bun.  I got super depressed and cut my hair out of frustration, and I regret it so much.  But I'm here now so I have to deal with it.  It's just difficult.  I think about BC'ing but I know my confidence prolly can't handle having hair that short (not that there's anything wrong with hair that short, it's just my personal issue, plus I got a big head ).  I'm just... *sigh*  Im just venting...


----------



## Stepiphanie

Finally got a chance to see your yt MG, congrats!! Can't wait to see tutorials!


----------



## pookaloo83

Tried Qhemets Burdock Root Cream for the first time and my hair loves it! It feels so moisturized!


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Maybe it's the weather or maybe the products you use, I've read on the forum that glycerin based moisturisers can result in dry hair *during the winter*. If you use a glycerin based moisturiser, maybe dilute it with a litte water and seal with an oil or butter. I use glycerin in my moisturising mix and seal with a shera butter mix and my hair still seems to be behaving the same.
> 
> Do you think maybe you need to clarify?
> 
> I don't know if a mini chop will make things easier... it will definitely mean less relaxed ends to deal with so it might not be a bad idea.


 


StephElise said:


> You're going through exactly what I was going through with my hair and a few posts back. My hair funk was due to the winter weather. I was able to get my hands on some Elasta QP Mango Moisturizer at the local BBS and it does not contain glycerin nor does it act crazy with gel. So for winter this is working great for me. I do suggest you start to seal your ends after moisturizing at night. I use castor oil and just started to increase the amount I use from not only my ends and edges, but also my new growth. It does a great job so far in helping me to retain moisture. I also try to wear my hair up and out the way for the most part so that my ends won't be too exposed. So give that a try and see if it helps.


 
Thanks so much ladies!

See pics below. First pic is a fresh ponytail, the second is one at the end of the day when I get back home.. I now just tuck the ends under the ponytail holder because it looks so unkempt.

I use two Afroveda moisturizers, and I just checked, they both contain Glyceryl Stearate, that's like glycerin right?
I'll check if I may have a conditioner that doesn't have any glycerin and use that as a leave-in and seal with oil. I live in the Netherlands and it's so hard to get some of the products I often hear recommended. I want the mango moisturizer too! 

I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes!


----------



## seraphinelle

7 months post.


----------



## pookaloo83

Grand Prix said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> See pics below. First pic is a fresh ponytail, the second is one at the end of the day when I get back home.. I now just tuck the ends under the ponytail holder because it looks so unkempt.
> 
> I use two Afroveda moisturizers, and I just checked, they both contain Glyceryl Stearate, that's like glycerin right?
> I'll check if I may have a conditioner that doesn't have any glycerin and use that as a leave-in and seal with oil. I live in the Netherlands and it's so hard to get some of the products I often hear recommended. I want the mango moisturizer too!
> 
> I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes!




How did you achieve the curls? It's so cute!


----------



## cch24

I washed my hair last night and REFUSED to rollerset. I just did not feel like it, so I put my hair in 8 banded ponytails. I should have taken a picture because I looked so silly. I slept in them and took my hair out this morning. I have nice, soft, stretched hair for my buns this week. I'm dropping out of the rollerset challenge... I'm too lazy and banding works just as well.


----------



## jamoca5

Oh gosh, I can't believe it's been 8 whole months since I've had a relaxer. Time sure is flying!

So far, my favorite protective style are these kinky twists w/extensions I have on now (as seen in my avatar). Now it's more obvious to all my peoples at school that I'm transitioning. About two say that they want to grow out their relaxer, too =) Yay for being an inspiration. Of course, I've referenced them to you wonderful ladies at LHCF :wink2:


----------



## MummysGirl

jamoca5 said:


> Oh gosh, I can't believe it's been 8 whole months since I've had a relaxer. Time sure is flying!






seraphinelle said:


> 7 months post.



 Steph!!!! 


StephElise said:


> I'm 10 mths post!! Yay  Time sure is flying!!


----------



## CurlTalk

Today is my 5 month anniversary!


----------



## MummysGirl

I have a big head too 

Try styles that don't require bunning... e.g. 2 french braids, hair down curly (twist/braid out) to blend your thinner relaxed ends with a head/alice band to lay down edges, flat twists...

Don't get frustrated, hope you feel better after venting 



tapioca_pudding said:


> Just needed to vent..
> 
> I'm trying so hard to stay motivated to go natural.  But it's getting harder - these two totally different textures (3b vs. bone straight ends) are killn me, and my ends are looking thinner and thinner in comparison to my roots, which are looking thicker and thicker.  And my hair is to short to hide in a bun.  I got super depressed and cut my hair out of frustration, and I regret it so much.  But I'm here now so I have to deal with it.  It's just difficult.  I think about BC'ing but I know my confidence prolly can't handle having hair that short (not that there's anything wrong with hair that short, it's just my personal issue, plus I got a big head ).  I'm just... *sigh*  Im just venting...


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I read your whole post, I saw your hair and got distracted :lovedrool:

...


....


......

 



Yes Glyceryl Stereate is a product of Glycerin. Maybe try a butter as a moisturiser... Mango, as Steph suggested or Shea Butter, which I love.



Grand Prix said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> See pics below. First pic is a fresh ponytail, the second is one at the end of the day when I get back home.. I now just tuck the ends under the ponytail holder because it looks so unkempt.
> 
> I use two Afroveda moisturizers, and I just checked, they both contain Glyceryl Stearate, that's like glycerin right?
> I'll check if I may have a conditioner that doesn't have any glycerin and use that as a leave-in and seal with oil. I live in the Netherlands and it's so hard to get some of the products I often hear recommended. I want the mango moisturizer too!
> 
> I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes!


----------



## MummysGirl

CurlTalk said:


> Today is my 5 month anniversary!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i still haven't started on my hair. ♥


----------



## hairsothick

46 weeks post!  That 52 week mark is getting closer!  I need to get a camera ASAP.


----------



## Platinum

37 weeks post!:woohoo: I've been wearing Senegalese Twist for almost 2 months and I think I'm going to take them out within the next few weeks. I will probably have this style again or go back to micros. I'm not experiencing any breakage so I think this transition will be a success this time.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

updated my fotki! Nothing special..its just been awhile.

http://members.fotki.com/Nigerian-Princess/about/


----------



## Ltown

hairsothick said:


> 46 weeks post! That 52 week mark is getting closer! I need to get a camera ASAP.


 
Great that around the corner! Congrats!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hello Ladies:

Since transitioning I have been able to narrow down the products that work for my hair; however, since  I started transitioning and I have more and more NG everyday it seems that my two textures like totally separate products. While the NG loves Giovanni products, my relaxed ends love Mizani.  Has anyone else experienced this? and what have you done/ how do you deal with it? :scratchch

FYI: my NG is 3a'ish and I don't plan on doing the BC until Dec 2010

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## -PYT

Hey ladies,  I big chopped in the middle of the night!  I was annoyed with my hair and jus said *** it, these ends are gone!  No regrets, just waiting to get the last little ends snipped off so I can condition this dry mass on my head.

No pics yet, but they will come in due time.  Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## KiSseS03

I did a braid-out, and I will NOT be attempting that again. 

It looked halfway cute for the first day, but as the days progressed it proceeded to tangle and I ended up bunning it (BIG MISTAKE). I should have just washed it at that point. 

At present I am under the dryer baking some conditioner and coconut oil into my hair in hopes that I won't lose too much hair detangling; after this it's back to rollersets!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

KiSseS03 said:


> I did a braid-out, and I will NOT be attempting that again.
> 
> It looked halfway cute for the first day, but as the days progressed it proceeded to tangle and I ended up bunning it (BIG MISTAKE). I should have just washed it at that point.
> 
> At present I am under the dryer baking some conditioner and coconut oil into my hair in hopes that I won't lose too much hair detangling; after this it's back to rollersets!


Did you re-braid at night? When I wear braidouts I re-braid when I moisturize and seal. Even if the braids are bigger it should help maintain your style.


----------



## Ltown

KiSseS03 said:


> I did a braid-out, and I will NOT be attempting that again.
> 
> It looked halfway cute for the first day, but as the days progressed it proceeded to tangle and I ended up bunning it (BIG MISTAKE). I should have just washed it at that point.
> 
> At present I am under the dryer baking some conditioner and coconut oil into my hair in hopes that I won't lose too much hair detangling; after this it's back to rollersets!


 
We are at the same stage in transitioning and I can't get braidout/twist out yet. It maybe my texture so I feel your frustration.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

-pyt, congrats on your bc! i'm excited for whenever you post the pics.

Kisses, i won't be attempting another braidout either, at least not while i am transitioning.  ♥


----------



## KiSseS03

spain4risha said:


> Did you re-braid at night? When I wear braidouts I re-braid when I moisturize and seal. Even if the braids are bigger it should help maintain your style.


Thanks lady, and no I didn't re-braid, well except for last night because I wanted to stretch my hair out pre-wash. I honestly just think I can't do braid-outs with two-textured hair, it's not necessarily that I don't like the look, it just seems that I always end up with tangles.  Actually, that's not entirely true because I can do braided buns, or 2 french braids, but styles with lots of small braids or twists, just cause too much tangle-drama when it's time to wash, unfortunately 



ltown said:


> We are at the same stage in transitioning and I can't get braidout/twist out yet. It maybe my texture so I feel your frustration.


I'm with you lady, I'm sure it's the texture. I loved braid-outs on fully relaxed hair, and even on hair that was up to about 6 months post; when I was fully natural braid-outs were also cute.  This style on long term transitioning hair, at least for me leads to much-o tangles. It's back to my faithful roller-set tomorrow.



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> -pyt, congrats on your bc! i'm excited for whenever you post the pics.
> 
> Kisses, i won't be attempting another braidout either, at least not while i am transitioning.  ♥


Hahah, you feel my pain-- it is soo not worth it for me right now. It lasted maybe 3 days; more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats on the BC PYT!! My last relaxer was only a few days before yours. The urge to to chop comes to me atlest once a day, but I will be weaving it up for a few months atleast, to buy a couple of inches.


----------



## MummysGirl

ladies!!!!


hairsothick said:


> 46 weeks post!  That 52 week mark is getting closer!  I need to get a camera ASAP.





Platinum said:


> 37 weeks post!:woohoo:





-PYT said:


> Hey ladies,  I big chopped in the middle of the night!  I was annoyed with my hair and jus said *** it, these ends are gone!  No regrets, just waiting to get the last little ends snipped off so I can condition this dry mass on my head.
> 
> No pics yet, but they will come in due time.  Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hmm... I haven't experienced this... yet.

Both my relaxed hair and new growth love Giovannie direct Leave In and my other products (DC, cowash cons, moisturising mix and shea butter mix)...

How bad is it when you use only Giovanni or Mizani?



arm445 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> Since transitioning I have been able to narrow down the products that work for my hair; however, since  I started transitioning and I have more and more NG everyday it seems that my two textures like totally separate products. While the NG loves Giovanni products, my relaxed ends love Mizani.  Has anyone else experienced this? and what have you done/ how do you deal with it? :scratchch
> 
> FYI: my NG is 3a'ish and I don't plan on doing the BC until Dec 2010
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## MummysGirl

55 weeks post... almost 13 months post.


----------



## scaredcurled

Finally got a camera hopefully post soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (btw I'm wearing micro braids in the pic)


----------



## Foxglove

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies,  I big chopped in the middle of the night!  I was annoyed with my hair and jus said *** it, these ends are gone!  No regrets, just waiting to get the last little ends snipped off so I can condition this dry mass on my head.
> 
> No pics yet, but they will come in due time.  Just wanted to let you guys know.



omg congrats! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Trini_Chutney

-PYT said:


> Hey ladies,  I big chopped in the middle of the night!  I was annoyed with my hair and jus said *** it, these ends are gone!  No regrets, just waiting to get the last little ends snipped off so I can condition this dry mass on my head.
> 
> No pics yet, but they will come in due time.  Just wanted to let you guys know.



*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## blksndrlla

So...I did that rod set I mentioned a few pages back. Personally, I HATE it and am hoping it gets bigger or something. I put pics in my fotki...

I like the feel of my hair and it came out nice...it just isn't cute on me...I look 12...oh, well. It is staying in until at least friday. I will spice it up with banana clips and such...

Oh, I finally ordered my weave for my sew-in (halley's curls salon relaxed...for some reason I don't want a curly weave until after I BC...i want to get to know my curls first)...I am SOOOO excited...now just to pick a stylist...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Well, the problem comes into play during my wash/ co-wash. when washing/ conditioning with giovanni smooth as silk my NG detangles easily, while my relaxed ends get extremely tangled and seems kind of dry and hard. The reverse is the exact same case when using the Mizani products; however the direct leave in from Giovanni works wonders on both textures. It's very weird.




arm445 said:


> Well, the problem comes into play during my wash/ co-wash. when washing/ conditioning with giovanni smooth as silk my NG detangles easily, while my relaxed ends get extremely tangled and seems kind of dry and hard. The reverse is the exact same case when using the Mizani products; however the direct leave in from Giovanni works wonders on both textures. It's very weird





MummysGirl said:


> Hmm... I haven't experienced this... yet.
> 
> Both my relaxed hair and new growth love Giovannie direct Leave In and my other products (DC, cowash cons, moisturising mix and shea butter mix)...
> 
> How bad is it when you use only Giovanni or Mizani?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

Me and my hair were in battle earlier as i tried to figure out the easiest way to dry it overnight so i could retwist tomorrow. lol. banded ponytail was the answer; i hope it works


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I just posted some pics in my online album.  20 weeks of NG. I mini chopped into a shoulder length bob. I'm debating getting braids or another protective style for atleast 2-4 months.


----------



## dr.j

blksndrlla said:


> So...I did that rod set I mentioned a few pages back. Personally, I HATE it and am hoping it gets bigger or something. I put pics in my fotki....


 

I looked at the pic in your fotki --- very nice!!!  As the days go by, I'm sure the curls will loosen and fall and you'll like it more.


----------



## nsmith30

I was 12 weeks post Saturday and the new growth was getting some kinda thick in there. So I decided to get braids installed to reward me and my hair . HHG


----------



## DigitalRain

16 weeks post this week and still in braids. My hair line is starting to look a tad fuzzy but its nothing I can't handle. My nape is growing out, finally. Just having a decent nape after transitioning would be make this worth it.


----------



## Foxglove

I'll be 58 weeks post this week. I'm still in my braids so nothing new. I have an interview on the 19th. I may take the braids out the next weekend. I'll be almost 14 months post at that time. Can't wait!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

twists aren't for me. back to buns lol


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm seriously gonna do my hair tomorrow lol. ♥


----------



## NuBraveHeart

ok, so i think i'm gonna do this thing. when i started LHCF back in september of 08, i transitioned to texlaxed from relaxed and gained virtually no length.  but my hair was healthier for it.  but now that i am seeing so many beautiful natural heads online, and i really want to be as far away from chemicals as i can in my life, i want to go natural. 

currently, i am 3 months post, and i hope to transition for a minimum of 12 months.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

NuBraveHeart said:


> ok, so i think i'm gonna do this thing. when i started LHCF back in september of 08, i transitioned to texlaxed from relaxed and gained virtually no length.  but my hair was healthier for it.  but now that i am seeing so many beautiful natural heads online, and i really want to be as far away from chemicals as i can in my life, i want to go natural.
> 
> currently, i am 3 months post, and i hope to transition for a minimum of 12 months.



Welcome aboard!!


----------



## lolascurls

Hi, ladies!
I'm currently almost 7 weeks post and newly transitioning.
I decided last week and I can't wait. 
My transition length will be 2 years (24 months) by God's grace. (don't want the short hair and I want to reach WL this year!)


----------



## Shay72

I cut a reaalllly small section which is in the back of my head so a pic ain't happening . I'm in love. I've been predicting this entire time that I'm 4A.  I am.  Pen spring coils it is.  My texlaxed hair is not weighing my ng has much as I thought.  I can't wait to be fully natural.  I'ma really need a good product to help tame my frizz. I believe Kiffany metioned Aveda I will probably try that in the spring & summer when I plan to cowash a lot.


----------



## hairsothick

I've only had these kinky twists for 3 weeks and I'm already tired of them.  I'm taking them out this weekend.


----------



## Ltown

Black Hoya Chick said:


> twists aren't for me. back to buns lol


Me either I thought it was me and my technique!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I bc'd! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9857218#post9857218

Love the support from this board.. can't wait to see what happens in the next 6 months!


----------



## Platinum

tapioca_pudding said:


> I bc'd!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9857218#post9857218
> 
> Love the support from this board.. can't wait to see what happens in the next 6 months!


 

Congratulations!


----------



## Grand Prix

tapioca_pudding said:


> I bc'd!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9857218#post9857218
> 
> Love the support from this board.. can't wait to see what happens in the next 6 months!


 
I gotta say it again: you look so good with your twa!


----------



## Aria-Selene

I've been transitioning for 15 months. I have a mix of 3a/b/c hair....I can see those curls...and those stupid relaxed ends. But I won't cut until I reach waist length....but I can see those curls....*puts the scissors down and goes under her blankets*
Stupid relaxed ends
lol


----------



## cch24

15 months post! 1 year on LHCF!!!


----------



## pmichael52172

Just checking in (actually to see my ticker - forgot how long it's been since my transition!).

LOVING my hair and it's loving me back.  Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## MummysGirl

Haven't seen you in a long while!!!!
14 months! 
Good to know your transition's going well 


pmichael52172 said:


> Just checking in (actually to see my ticker - forgot how long it's been since my transition!).
> 
> LOVING my hair and it's loving me back.  Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## LoveCraze

Grand Prix said:


> I gotta say it again: you look so good with your twa!


 

ITA: You look GREAT Tapioca Pudding!!!!


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> 15 months post! 1 year on LHCF!!!





pmichael52172 said:


> Just checking in (actually to see my ticker - forgot how long it's been since my transition!).
> 
> LOVING my hair and it's loving me back.  Happy hair growing ladies.





Aria-Selene said:


> I've been transitioning for 15 months. I have a mix of 3a/b/c hair....I can see those curls...and those stupid relaxed ends. But I won't cut until I reach waist length....but I can see those curls....*puts the scissors down and goes under her blankets*
> Stupid relaxed ends
> lol





tapioca_pudding said:


> I bc'd!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9857218#post9857218
> 
> Love the support from this board.. can't wait to see what happens in the next 6 months!



Congratulations guys!!


----------



## Grand Prix

pmichael52172 said:


> Just checking in (actually to see my ticker - forgot how long it's been since my transition!).
> 
> LOVING my hair and it's loving me back. Happy hair growing ladies.


 
I _wish_ I could take my mind off of how long it's been since my transition! 
I'm always checking the date and counting the days until I'll be another month post (7.. lol).

Congrats on making 14 months!


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl, StephElise, ! Thank you sooo much for your advice!

I was getting so frustrated I was actually starting to rethink my transition. 

But , see the second pic below (I added the old again for comparison), this is how my hair looked a good 12 hours after I had put in a ponytail in the morning.
I guess the difference in how it looks in the pics isn't super striking, but trust me, it's so much better. The second ponytail actually moves when I shake my head. 

So I went completely glycerin free: I moisturized with AO White Camelia and sealed (oh yes) with Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil. I've never been succesful at sealing, but my hair did NOT dry out. Maybe it was the perfect Afroveda oil mixture? Yes the curls fell (though they weren't supertight to begin with because I was heavy handed with product) but it was so soft I kept feeling it all day in disbelief!


----------



## MummysGirl

8 days for me 


Grand Prix said:


> I _wish_ I could take my mind off of how long it's been since my transition!
> *I'm always checking the date and counting the days until I'll be another month post* (7.. lol).
> 
> Congrats on making 14 months!


----------



## MummysGirl

I see the difference 

Definitely silkier looking 



Grand Prix said:


> MummysGirl, StephElise, ! Thank you sooo much for your advice!
> 
> I was getting so frustrated I was actually starting to rethink my transition.
> 
> But , see the second pic below (I added the old again for comparison), this is how my hair looked a good 12 hours after I had put in a ponytail in the morning.
> I guess the difference in how it looks in the pics isn't super striking, but trust me, it's so much better. The second ponytail actually moves when I shake my head.
> 
> So I went completely glycerin free: I moisturized with AO White Camelia and sealed (oh yes) with Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Infusion Oil. I've never been succesful at sealing, but my hair did NOT dry out. Maybe it was the perfect Afroveda oil mixture? Yes the curls fell (though they weren't supertight to begin with because I was heavy handed with product) but it was so soft I kept feeling it all day in disbelief!


----------



## Grand Prix

I'm like, hogging the thread today.. I hope you all don't mind.



pookaloo83 said:


> How did you achieve the curls? It's so cute!


 
Oops, I totally missed your post! Thank you!!
It's a bantu knot out. I cowash, wait 'till it's 70-80% dry and then put it into 7/8 bantu knots before bed. In the morning I take them out, seperate them into 2 or 3 and then put them up into a ponytail. Sometimes I'll go though each section with my denman for a big, flully look
 I think I've been doing that for the last 12 months..


----------



## Foxglove

I got bored so I took out a braid
ETA I'm 13 months 1 week post
This is a little stretched out bc it's been in the braid. I'm loving the texture though






This is my stretched out length. It's definitely growing! Not sure if I'm comfortable enough with the length to chop though





In this last pic I tried and failed at shingling





I did find out my hair is definitely different sized curls in the different sections


----------



## Skiggle

FOXGLOVE, I think we migh be hair cousins!!
You and Sequoia have similar textures!
Your coils are very pretty!!!



DC'n with silicon mix, honey, EVVO and coconut oil!


----------



## Shay72

I cut another small section  and it is a looser texture. I need to stop because I'm transitioning minimally for 18 months. Backs away from the scissors.


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I think I am gonna transition for one year if I can make it we will see!


----------



## cch24

Shay72 said:


> I cut another small section  and it is a looser texture. I need to stop because I'm transitioning minimally for 18 months. Backs away from the scissors.



I am really anxious to cut a small section too! I decided that would be my birthday present to myself (in May, I'll be 19 months post!). Where did you cut your section?


----------



## cch24

Also... does anyone oil their scalp? I've read mixed reviews in old threads about the benefits. I was thinking about using this...

http://www.sams247.com/detail.aspx?ID=15619

What do you think?


----------



## Thann

I just cut a small section from my hair too. I cut from the back portion on my crown. I did it on my dry hair so I have no idea what it really looks like. When stretched out, it measured a little past 3 inches! That good progress for me b/c I was really starting to think I don't get 6 inches a year.

I also tried prepooing the other day. I think it has helped my scalp issues. Lately I've been suffering from really dry scalp. I use NTM Dry and Itchy Scalp Poo, but it just wasn't enough. I tried it 3 days ago and my scalp still feels good!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I cut a section near the back about 2 month ago, and now I can't find it! Guess I need to cut a bigger section.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

sipp i can't find my cut sections either. i guess they just disappeared in all the fluff.  ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Get someone to hide those scissors!!!


Shay72 said:


> I cut another small section  and it is a looser texture. I need to stop because I'm transitioning minimally for 18 months. Backs away from the scissors.


----------



## MummysGirl

Nice!

Kinda reminds me of my hair in some areas! We're hair cousins 



Foxglove said:


> I did find out my hair is definitely different sized curls in the different sections


----------



## LoveCraze

sipp100 said:


> I cut a section near the back about 2 month ago, and now I can't find it! Guess I need to cut a bigger section.


 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> sipp i can't find my cut sections either. i guess they just disappeared in all the fluff.  ♥


 
LOL You're supposed to cut it in a place where you know where it is. For instance, in my section, I can easily find it when I place my hair in 4 sections. It's right at the "part" that seperates each section. Ya'll are so funny.


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> I got bored so I took out a braid
> ETA I'm 13 months 1 week post
> This is a little stretched out bc it's been in the braid. I'm loving the texture though
> 
> 
> 
> In this last pic I tried and failed at shingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find out my hair is definitely different sized curls in the different sections


 
Yep, this looks like my new growth a little too.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

steph elise, mine is right in the part too! i guess my jungle is too deep.  ♥


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> LOL You're supposed to cut it in a place where you know where it is. For instance, in my section, I can easily find it when I place my hair in 4 sections. It's right at the "part" that seperates each section. Ya'll are so funny.


Why are you all cutting section out of your hair, to see the hair type?


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> Why are you all cutting section out of your hair, to see the hair type?


 
I do it for several reasons. One being to see the hair type. (Everyone says you never really know your hair type until all of your relaxed ends are gone). I also do it to track the length of my new growth and to see how far it shrinks. Cutting allows me to test different products on the natural strands to see how they respond. But my initial reason for cutting was to see how much hair I would be working with if I were to BC at the time I cut it. I'm enjoying seeing how it changes as it grows longer. It definitely appears to be clumping more and seem to be a bit more defined.

Hope that answered your question. Of course I can't speak for everyone else as to their reasons for cutting, but this is mine.


----------



## Sequoia

Skiggle said:


> *FOXGLOVE, I think we migh be hair cousins!!
> You and Sequoia have similar textures!*
> Your coils are very pretty!!!



I think so too


----------



## Shay72

cch24 said:


> I am really anxious to cut a small section too! I decided that would be my birthday present to myself (in May, I'll be 19 months post!). Where did you cut your section?


Back and side. My curl pattern is definitely tighter in the back.



cch24 said:


> Also... does anyone oil their scalp? I've read mixed reviews in old threads about the benefits. I was thinking about using this...
> 
> http://www.sams247.com/detail.aspx?ID=15619
> 
> What do you think?


When I do HOT oil treatments I oil my scalp and my hair. I do this 2x/wk.  I really think it helps my scalp not get dry & itchy.



ltown said:


> Why are you all cutting section out of your hair, to see the hair type?


I kind of had an idea about my hair type but I wanted to know how tightly my hair would coil without the relaxed/texlaxed ends. I want to be fully prepared because ain't no going back for me.


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> I do it for several reasons. One being to see the hair type. (Everyone says you never really know your hair type until all of your relaxed ends are gone). I also do it to track the length of my new growth and to see how far it shrinks. Cutting allows me to test different products on the natural strands to see how they respond. But my initial reason for cutting was to see how much hair I would be working with if I were to BC at the time I cut it. I'm enjoying seeing how it changes as it grows longer. It definitely appears to be clumping more and seem to be a bit more defined.
> 
> Hope that answered your question. Of course I can't speak for everyone else as to their reasons for cutting, but this is mine.


 
I appreciate you and Shay answering my question. That was smart to test the product on ng.  I bet you save alot of money. I spend, and spend alot of money trying to figure out. Smart! I hope others do that too and save money unlike me


----------



## Platinum

38 weeks post!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

28-weeks post here and I'm starting to get some minor breakage at the ends. I was wondering if there are any suggestions (i.e. type of moisturizers used, techniques, etc.) to help combat the shedding so I am able to retain more length.

FYI: I'm currently participating in the 2010 boot camp challenge.


----------



## LoveCraze

arm445 said:


> 28-weeks post here and I'm starting to get some minor breakage at the ends. I was wondering if there are any suggestions (i.e. type of moisturizers used, techniques, etc.) to help combat the shedding so I am able to retain more length.
> 
> FYI: I'm currently participating in the 2010 boot camp challenge.


 
Do you seal your ends at night?  I use castor oil to seal my ends every night and I also use it on my edges and new growth to help with moisture.  Is your hair shedding as in having white bulbs on the ends or are they actually broken?  Some shedding is normal and expected and should not affect the overall length of your hair, as these are hairs that have reached their final stage in the growing cycle.  But breakage is another issue that can either be caused by an imbalance in moisture or protein.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...ing_or_breakage_understanding_pg2.html?cat=69


----------



## cch24

random texture shot of wet hair with HE LTR leave-in. next wash day i'll get one of the front.


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> random texture shot of wet hair with HE LTR leave-in. next wash day i'll get one of the front.


 
Pretty!...


----------



## Skiggle

cch24 said:


> random texture shot of wet hair with HE LTR leave-in. next wash day i'll get one of the front.




So pretty!!! How many weeks post are you?


----------



## Platinum

Still in braids but I have some loose hair in some areas. I noticed that I have a lot of single strand knots in my nape.  I got some scissors and cut the SSKs but I hope this will not continue to be a problem. I'm really excited about transitioning but I dont want to get discouraged because of this.


----------



## cch24

Skiggle said:


> So pretty!!! How many weeks post are you?



Thank you! I'm 15 months post and tomorrow will be 66 weeks!


----------



## Ltown

I'm 68 weeks post that is 15 months about where I thought I would be. I'm between CL/SL. I all natural in the back, and have 1-2 in the front and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer next week ending my transition. I signed up for a growth challenge in Feb so it makes since to go ahead finish so I can see the progress. This group has been so inspiring, and helpful in my transition so keep supporting each other.  I don't have real live support so this group has been a blessing. 


I'll be back to post results!


----------



## Platinum

cch24 said:


> Thank you! I'm 15 months post and tomorrow will be 66 weeks!


 


ltown said:


> I'm 68 weeks post that is 15 months about where I thought I would be. I'm between CL/SL. I all natural in the back, and have 1-2 in the front and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer next week ending my transition. I signed up for a growth challenge in Feb so it makes since to go ahead finish so I can see the progress. This group has been so inspiring, and helpful in my transition so keep supporting each other.  I don't have real live support so this group has been a blessing.
> 
> 
> I'll be back to post results!


 

Congratulations Ladies! Keep up the good work!:superbanana:


----------



## cch24

ltown said:


> I'm 68 weeks post that is 15 months about where I thought I would be. I'm between CL/SL. I all natural in the back, and have 1-2 in the front and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer next week ending my transition. I signed up for a growth challenge in Feb so it makes since to go ahead finish so I can see the progress. This group has been so inspiring, and helpful in my transition so keep supporting each other.  I don't have real live support so this group has been a blessing.
> 
> 
> I'll be back to post results!



I can't wait to see your pictures! I know your hair is going to be beautiful, and I will be following your progress since I'm not far behind you.


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> I'm 68 weeks post that is 15 months about where I thought I would be. I'm between CL/SL. I all natural in the back, and have 1-2 in the front and will be cutting the rest of my relaxer next week ending my transition. I signed up for a growth challenge in Feb so it makes since to go ahead finish so I can see the progress. This group has been so inspiring, and helpful in my transition so keep supporting each other.  I don't have real live support so this group has been a blessing.
> 
> 
> I'll be back to post results!


 
Oh Itown, I am so happy for you! Can't wait to see your results. Don't be a stranger when you're all natural and stop in every now and then! 
.....feeling envious and happy at the same time about your transition coming to a conclusion........


----------



## MummysGirl

Congrats Platinum, ltown, cch24 

Good job everyone!!!

ltown can't wait for your BC pics!!!

I'm 56 weeks post... I'm still aware as each week (and day ) passes by but I'm not in a hurry anymore yay: that took a whole year!)... I'm just enjoying my hair and trying to treat it as one (if that makes sense).

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about doing a henna treatment when I remove my twists. I'm not sure if I want to get Senegalese Twists again or try another style. I love micros but Senegalese Twists are much easier to take down.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I seal my ends with rosemary oil nightly and  would definitely say its breakage rather than shedding.



StephElise said:


> Do you seal your ends at night? I use castor oil to seal my ends every night and I also use it on my edges and new growth to help with moisture. Is your hair shedding as in having white bulbs on the ends or are they actually broken? Some shedding is normal and expected and should not affect the overall length of your hair, as these are hairs that have reached their final stage in the growing cycle. But breakage is another issue that can either be caused by an imbalance in moisture or protein.
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...ing_or_breakage_understanding_pg2.html?cat=69


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

cch24 said:


> random texture shot of wet hair with HE LTR leave-in. next wash day i'll get one of the front.


 Beautiful, beautiful hair, can't wait to see the front.  How long are you gonna transition???


----------



## cch24

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Beautiful, beautiful hair, can't wait to see the front.  How long are you gonna transition???



Thank you so much! I'm anxious to see the front as well because it is a considerably looser texture. I go back and forth on how long I plan to transition. Realistically I would probably be happy with my length in October, which would make two years. I don't plan on wearing my hair straight so I would like enough hair to be between chin and neck length curly. If I make it to October I will probably wait until March or April of 2011 because then I would be able to experiment with my hair more in the warm weather. This transition has been relatively easy and I hope I am able to reach my goals.

I plan on cutting a small section of hair around May to use that as a visual of how long my hair will be. I'll cut the section in the back as that is where my texture is tightest.

I would consider myself to be a 4a/3c. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Your hair looks more 3c to me and if like you say it's even looser in the crown area, you may be a 3b/3c.  But whatever category you're in it's beautiful.  You definitely have alot of patience, lol.  I agree, if you wait to chop at your 2 year mark you mind as well wait until 2011 when the weather is warmer, your hair is long now, so it will definitely be long enough to experiment with various styles.


----------



## aevieal

So last night I decided to go natural. My last relaxer was sadly last week. It was the eye opener because I noted how my hair went from growing okay to breaking off terribly. I'm sure there are a few other reasons behind my hair breakage like my scarf tied too tightly and so forth, but I am just tired of chemically treating my hair. I don't like undergoing the creamy crack, but I did it for so long because I was raised with the idea that going straight would make me accepted in society.

This way of thinking has stopped. 

So, I'm trying to find decent ways to start transitioning. Right now I wear my hair in a bun using a hair comb, but I think I may want to try something a little more protective than that. I was thinking about getting my hair in braids and stick with that for two years. I'm going to grow out my relaxer and then do the big cut instead of doing it right away. I read that using real hair was better because plastic just ruins it. Braids sounds like the easiest solution, but I'm totally down for hearing any other suggestions you ladies may have! 

Here's to a 2010 towards healthy and natural hair. Hopefully. So scared I'll mess up somewhere and will give up my long run just to run back to the relaxer.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

straightening every 2 weeks from now through march/april - the winter/dryness was making my hair tangle and ****** up my ends. lol. setting it in 4 braids for a wavy look after the initial straightening. it might only have to be 2 braids afterwards.


----------



## Foxglove

Last interview tomorrow. Then these braids are coming out this weekend


----------



## Platinum

aevieal said:


> So last night I decided to go natural. My last relaxer was sadly last week. It was the eye opener because I noted how my hair went from growing okay to breaking off terribly. I'm sure there are a few other reasons behind my hair breakage like my scarf tied too tightly and so forth, but I am just tired of chemically treating my hair. I don't like undergoing the creamy crack, but I did it for so long because I was raised with the idea that going straight would make me accepted in society.
> 
> This way of thinking has stopped.
> 
> So, I'm trying to find decent ways to start transitioning. Right now I wear my hair in a bun using a hair comb, but I think I may want to try something a little more protective than that. I was thinking about getting my hair in braids and stick with that for two years. I'm going to grow out my relaxer and then do the big cut instead of doing it right away. I read that using real hair was better because plastic just ruins it. Braids sounds like the easiest solution, but I'm totally down for hearing any other suggestions you ladies may have!
> 
> Here's to a 2010 towards healthy and natural hair. Hopefully. So scared I'll mess up somewhere and will give up my long run just to run back to the relaxer.


 
Congratulations on your decision! I can't speak for anyone else but braids have been an excellent protective style since I started transitioning.


----------



## Grand Prix

15 months post today!


----------



## Grand Prix

aevieal said:


> So last night I decided to go natural. My last relaxer was sadly last week. It was the eye opener because I noted how my hair went from growing okay to breaking off terribly. I'm sure there are a few other reasons behind my hair breakage like my scarf tied too tightly and so forth, but I am just tired of chemically treating my hair. I don't like undergoing the creamy crack, but I did it for so long because I was raised with the idea that going straight would make me accepted in society.
> 
> This way of thinking has stopped.
> 
> So, I'm trying to find decent ways to start transitioning. Right now I wear my hair in a bun using a hair comb, but I think I may want to try something a little more protective than that. I was thinking about getting my hair in braids and stick with that for two years. I'm going to grow out my relaxer and then do the big cut instead of doing it right away. I read that using real hair was better because plastic just ruins it. Braids sounds like the easiest solution, but I'm totally down for hearing any other suggestions you ladies may have!
> 
> Here's to a 2010 towards healthy and natural hair. Hopefully. So scared I'll mess up somewhere and will give up my long run just to run back to the relaxer.


 
Welcome to the club!
Nice feeling isn't it, deciding you don't need relaxers.


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm anxious to see the front as well because it is a considerably looser texture. I go back and forth on how long I plan to transition. Realistically I would probably be happy with my length in October, which would make two years. I don't plan on wearing my hair straight so I would like enough hair to be between chin and neck length curly. If I make it to October I will probably wait until March or April of 2011 because then I would be able to experiment with my hair more in the warm weather. This transition has been relatively easy and I hope I am able to reach my goals.
> 
> I plan on cutting a small section of hair around May to use that as a visual of how long my hair will be. I'll cut the section in the back as that is where my texture is tightest.
> 
> I would consider myself to be a 4a/3c. What do you ladies think?


 
I think you are 3b/3c like me. My hair is really straighter in the front this is why when i cut the rest of this relaxer I got to be careful not to cut too much.  I was looking at old picture when I was trying to sport afro and it was very floppy in the front.l


----------



## MummysGirl

Braids sound like a good idea, make sure you keep an eye on your edges... maybe take a break of a couple of weeks between each installation to get used to your hair as it grows. Also make sure you take care of your hair while in braids - washing, deep conditioning, moisturising 



aevieal said:


> So last night I decided to go natural. My last relaxer was sadly last week. It was the eye opener because I noted how my hair went from growing okay to breaking off terribly. I'm sure there are a few other reasons behind my hair breakage like my scarf tied too tightly and so forth, but I am just tired of chemically treating my hair. I don't like undergoing the creamy crack, but I did it for so long because I was raised with the idea that going straight would make me accepted in society.
> 
> This way of thinking has stopped.
> 
> So, I'm trying to find decent ways to start transitioning. Right now I wear my hair in a bun using a hair comb, but I think I may want to try something a little more protective than that. I was thinking about getting my hair in braids and stick with that for two years. I'm going to grow out my relaxer and then do the big cut instead of doing it right away. I read that using real hair was better because plastic just ruins it. Braids sounds like the easiest solution, but I'm totally down for hearing any other suggestions you ladies may have!
> 
> Here's to a 2010 towards healthy and natural hair. Hopefully. So scared I'll mess up somewhere and will give up my long run just to run back to the relaxer.


----------



## MummysGirl

Grand Prix said:


> 15 months post today!


----------



## MzK

10 months and some days so far....the back (which is like, completely natural) is growing in well. Loving my bush/curlies )  Itching to BC, but I promised my mother I wouldn't until after her wedding day...lol.  May get hair braided up again, I dunno--tired of styling it every week and a half.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

30 weeks post for me. All is well


----------



## Lexib

Still havent decided whether I'm  officially transitioning or just on a very long term stretch but I'm 6 1/2 months post as of 2 days ago! 

 Surprisingly, I have NO desire to relax - 1/2 due to sheer laziness, 1/2 b/c I'm just loving my texture and very curious to see what I would look like with a head full of 4b/z waves.

We'll see how this goes but I think I can definitely make it to one year in July!!

So far, I'm retaining all my length and recently discovered a reggie that keeps my hair moisturized.  All I need to do now is figure out how to make wash day less of a pain in the butt and I'll be set. Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## Shay72

I've noticed I have some breakage in the crown area.  For some reason I'm not that upset about it. I more upset about the frizziness of my hair. I had it parted down the middle today and it was so frizzy.


----------



## Uniqzoe

I am 5 months post, looking to transition for possibly 1yr to 1.5 yr.  I want my hair to be long enough for more styling options.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I was really going to come in here and tell y'all I was relaxing my hair. But I'm gonna start crochet braiding my hair to keep it outta my way with work and school plus trying to workout. I do plan on maintaining it with regular rinsing/washing and oiling/greasing up my scalp 


I'm now 5 months post relaxer yay!!!!


----------



## UGQueen

jus checking to see how far along i am.
 cant wait to be fully natural


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

my bantu knot out was the bomb yesterday and today. too bad it decides to be foggy outside every time i wanna wear one. 

i found my snipped piece, and my hair is still super short at 11 months post. i'm just ready for the rest of this transition to pass. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Lexib said:


> All I need to do now is figure out how to make wash day less of a pain in the butt and I'll be set. Suggestions welcome!!


 Try this method quoted below out... 



KiSseS03 said:


> *I swear by this method, I am 12 months post, and washing in sections has allowed me to hang onto my relaxed ends, avoid splits, and my "detangling" time is around 5-10 minutes for my entire head.
> 
> I usually wear my hair straight so pre-wash it is already detangled. I part my hair down the middle of my head (hairline to nape), and then further divided those halves into 3 sections each. This leaves me with 6 sections. I have experimented with smaller sections, but 6 seems to be the magic number to allow me to adequately get to my scalp, smaller braids tend to be too tight for this.
> 
> I leave my braids in for the entire washing process, prepoo, shampoo and deep condition. This is key! My hair never ever gets a chance to tangle through the entire process, so combing at the end is so easy! I was skeptical at first about DC'ing in braids, I wasn't convinced that the product would thoroughly coat my strands, but it works! I use an applicator bottle with a nozzle to get down near the roots, and I always DC with a hooded dryer so this may help the product to adequately reach the inner strands.
> 
> In the end because my hair never had a chance to tangle, "detangling" is as simple as running the comb through each section to get rid of any minor tangling, and then I run my knock-off denman through to remove any shed hair. It takes 5-8 minutes, at the most 10 if I had been wearing a textured style the previous week.*


----------



## MummysGirl

Did you take any pictures?


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot out was the bomb yesterday and today. too bad it decides to be foggy outside every time i wanna wear one.
> 
> i found my snipped piece, and my hair is still super short at 11 months post. i'm just ready for the rest of this transition to pass. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

13 months post  This is week 3 of my hair in pixie braids... they are so good as a transition style although I miss my hair.

I just took a couple of pictures today, I cowashed this morning after my workout.





When I took a couple of braids out, my hair was still damp - SHRINKAGE!:




Length check (kinda), haha! I used my pen to check the length of my natural hair:





I guess I can use the whole length of the pen as my minimum BC (or SC) length for my braid lol not my loose hair (as my loose hair stretches out more).

I'm taking my braids out this weekend and I'll work on video tutorials for my youtube channel (http://www.youtube.com/user/MummysGirl81)... Most of next week, my hair will be in cornrows or a braidout... And maybe the week after, I'll have my hair in flat twists or cornrows before putting my hair back in pixie braids (w/o extensions) on the 7th of February, for 3 weeks.


----------



## LoveCraze

arm445 said:


> I seal my ends with rosemary oil nightly and would definitely say its breakage rather than shedding.


 
 I would try upping the moisture first, then maybe sealing with castor oil to see if you have any change. Solving breakage issues is a trial and error thing until you get the right combination together. Oh and when you use rosemary oil, are you diluting it with a carrier oil. Natual oils should not be used alone on your hair because they are too potent and can cause hair/scalp damage. If you like the rosemary oil, try combining it with a carrier oil like castor, almond, olive, ect. and see how that works.

HTH


----------



## Alta Angel

Tomorrow (01/21) I will officially be 8 months post relaxer.  But why do I feel so blah?  I am tired of my transition style, I am tired of detangling, and I don't know if my hair is growing.  I know this is just a phase, but I am just ready to be all natural...


----------



## dr.j

^^^^ I feel you, Alta Angel.  I'll be 7 months post this weekend and I've been feeling blah.  My transitioning styles are bunning and braidouts.  I was complaining to my friend (who's natural) about the little straight hairs that stick up by the end of the day whenever I bun.  When she saw me, she was like: it looks fine.  That made me feel a little better.  
You're right - it's just a phase.  We have to take it one day at a time.

Stay encouraged!


----------



## Lexib

MummysGirl said:


> Try this method quoted below out...





Hello to you too and thanks! 

I just started doing this on my last wash day but used 4 sections/braids.  I will attempt 6 and see how it goes.  

That's the thing I miss most about relaxed hair - I actually used to enjoy washing my hair b/c I could get my fingers through the stuff.  Now???  Lord help me. lol.  It's all a part of the learning process I guess.


----------



## MzK

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> my bantu knot out was the bomb yesterday and today. too bad it decides to be foggy outside every time i wanna wear one.
> 
> i found my snipped piece, and my hair is still super short at 11 months post. i'm just ready for the rest of this transition to pass. ♥


 
I feel the same about my hair (10 months)--I did a mini bc at  the crown...and I was excited, but disappointed. So SHORT!
And like you, I can't wait until I reach my transiton goal.


----------



## Skiggle

I'm going to redo the front  part of my hair.

Sooo tempted to do yarn twists...


----------



## destine2grow

I currently have my hair in micros, so that is why I haven't posted in a while. All is well with the transition. Although I have seen a lot of nice relaxed heads, which is making me want to relax.


----------



## LoveCraze

So guys, I thought it would be cute to put my hair in pixie braids like MummysGirl except to do two strand twists instead so that I could give my hair a break from me. Well....I'm sorry to say it was a FAIL. I've determined that my hair is just too thin to sport a style like this the way I want. If I do twists, I have to add hair for more fullness. The only good thing that came out of this was that I was able to see how well my new growth responded to the twists as opposed to my relaxed ends. It was soo nice. I've attached pics so you can see what I mean. I ended up pinning the braids for the day and took them down when I got home from work.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey Steph! 
I tried to do 2 strand twists a while back and immediately noticed my relaxed ends just looked wrong in comparison to my natural hair.

I prefer to have my pixie braids in a ponytail or french braid instead of down because my hair isn't thick enough to leave it down.

I smiled when I saw the pictures of your twistout on your natural hair (gorgeous of course) because I noticed the same thing with my hair yesterday... I took out 2-3 braids and redid into one braid during the day. When I got home, I took a couple of those braids out (hair was finally dry) and I  the definition it gave my natural hair!

We're gonna love being all natural 



StephElise said:


> So guys, I thought it would be cute to put my hair in pixie braids like MummysGirl except to do two strand twists instead so that I could give my hair a break from me. Well....I'm sorry to say it was a FAIL. I've determined that my hair is just too thin to sport a style like this the way I want. If I do twists, I have to add hair for more fullness. The only good thing that came out of this was that I was able to see how well my new growth responded to the twists as opposed to my relaxed ends. It was soo nice. I've attached pics so you can see what I mean. I ended up pinning the braids for the day and took them down when I got home from work.


----------



## dorko

ugh.. im struggling right now lol
ima get twists this weekend before i do something i'd regret


----------



## MummysGirl

Hang in there ladies, it's definitely a phase 

Best thing will be to take a break from your hair (this is why I love pixie braids) or try new styles (but nothing too adventurous which can lead to more frustration!).





dorko said:


> ugh.. im struggling right now lol
> ima get twists this weekend before i do something i'd regret





Alta Angel said:


> Tomorrow (01/21) I will officially be 8 months post relaxer.  But why do I feel so blah?  I am tired of my transition style, I am tired of detangling, and I don't know if my hair is growing.  I know this is just a phase, but I am just ready to be all natural...





dr.j said:


> ^^^^ I feel you, Alta Angel.  I'll be 7 months post this weekend and I've been feeling blah.  My transitioning styles are bunning and braidouts.  I was complaining to my friend (who's natural) about the little straight hairs that stick up by the end of the day whenever I bun.  When she saw me, she was like: it looks fine.  That made me feel a little better.
> You're right - it's just a phase.  We have to take it one day at a time.
> 
> Stay encouraged!


----------



## LoveCraze

dorko said:


> ugh.. im struggling right now lol
> ima get twists this weekend before i do something i'd regret


 
Yes, please just hide your hair for a while until you get over this hump! Your hair is much to pretty to give up now!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hi ladies. I'm still hanging in there.


----------



## Khaiya

Still here, i'm 14 weeks post now

I have at least 1 inch of NG, more in some places.


----------



## WesternEyes

Hi!! I'm here at my 9th month post. I trying to keep my natural hair moisturized, so far it likes to become dry very often. I have to use light products because my hair strands are very fine. I'm thinking about getting a spray type of leave-in/moisturizer for everyday use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skiggle

I'm loving all these texture shots!


Hey Western Eyes!
I like S-curl ALOT  and Afroveda's curly define
works nice, too.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i wish i was natural already. i'm excited for the days when i can wash my scalp with ease, without worrying about horrible tangles. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

Been playing in my hair... again! I'm going to have so much fun with it these next couple of weeks (I'll be sharing pictures during this time  and working on videos too)  before putting the pixie braids back in. 

I took out the larger pixie braids from the back of my hair and was about to finger detangle and put it all up in a ponytail... I decided to take pictures and  how my natural hair looks  (I got this idea when I saw Steph's pictures yesterday of her twistout on her natural hair)









Someone at work just told me she likes my hair, it's an added bonus because I wasn't expecting it to look like a style 

I'm going to deep condition overnight (in 6 braids) and cowash after my workout tomorrow (Sat) morning.

Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## andromeda

MummysGirl said:


> Been playing in my hair... again! I'm going to have so much fun with it these next couple of weeks (I'll be sharing pictures during this time  and working on videos too)  before putting the pixie braids back in.
> 
> I took out the larger pixie braids from the back of my hair and was about to finger detangle and put it all up in a ponytail... I decided to take pictures and  how my natural hair looks  (I got this idea when I saw Steph's pictures yesterday of her twistout on her natural hair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone at work just told me she likes my hair, it's an added bonus because I wasn't expecting it to look like a style
> 
> I'm going to deep condition overnight (in 6 braids) and cowash after my workout tomorrow (Sat) morning.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies


Very nice and thick, MG!   I love how natural hair holds sets, like braid-outs and such.


----------



## LoveCraze

andromeda said:


> Very nice and thick, MG!  I love how natural hair holds sets, like braid-outs and such.


 
ITA with andromeda. This braid out is just tooo cute! Natural/textured hair does have that amazing knack for holding in styles. I love that!


----------



## rben

I can't believe that another month has gone by so quickly.  I am now 15 MONTHS POST! My natural hair is almost reaching the bottom of my earlobe (parted in the middle from the top of my head). My nape is also past CL.  Still not going to BC though - not this year!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm taking my braids out right now
I'm not getting micros again for a long time


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

22 months post!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

and...

i bought a new conditioner/DC today. Its called Biotin Conditioner (can't remember the brand). I picked it up and GNC. the ingredients sound really good, and biotin is actually listed right after water as an ingredient. i also went to CVS and got some ORS replenishing packs and this very cool looking tourmaline-ceramic-ionic round boar bristle brush since I am wearing my hair straight for the winter. I am gonna mix the conditioner with the ors and coconut oil for DCing. Oh I also got ORS creamy aloe shampoo to clarfy with. yeah I got excited in CVS a little lol. I'll let you know how it all works next thursday when I wash, DC, and restraighten


----------



## rben

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 22 months post!



Wow!  22 months!  Can't wait to get there myself.


----------



## cch24

pictures!!! i love wash day, lol. i tested out my new soft bonnet dryer and was able to take a nap while my hair dried, so it's a keeper for sure.

pic 1- as promised, texture shot from the front of my hair
pic 2- i found a little piece of my hair that's basically fully natural!
pic 3- shrinkage!


----------



## Platinum

39 weeks post! I can't believe I am just a few days from being 9 months post. Time is going by so fast. I still haven't taken down my Senegalese Twists because I'm still on the road. I'll probably post a texture shot after I take them down.

Keep up the good work Ladies.


----------



## Shay72

cch24 said:


> pictures!!! i love wash day, lol. i tested out my new soft bonnet dryer and was able to take a nap while my hair dried, so it's a keeper for sure.
> 
> pic 1- as promised, texture shot from the front of my hair
> pic 2- i found a little piece of my hair that's basically fully natural!
> pic 3- shrinkage!


 
The ladies in this thread know I am famous for saying your new growth looks like mine ....... Anyways do you mainly do braidouts and twistouts to blend the textures?   My buns look so crazy now because of the difference between the two textures but I can't wear my hair out too long because it becomes a tangled mess.  I want to continue with this transition at least for 18 months but I ain't gonna make it looking like a hot mess.  What's your reggie? Do you have a fotki?


----------



## cch24

Shay72 said:


> The ladies in this thread know I am famous for saying your new growth looks like mine ....... Anyways do you mainly do braidouts and twistouts to blend the textures?   My buns look so crazy now because of the difference between the two textures but I can't wear my hair out too long because it becomes a tangled mess.  I want to continue with this transition at least for 18 months but I ain't gonna make it looking like a hot mess.  What's your reggie? Do you have a fotki?



I think my new growth looks like everyone else's too! I have been bunning since last January so I went through some VERY awkward/crazy/ugly bun stages. Now that most of my new growth fits in the ponytail I've been experimenting more with "setting" my hair. 

I cowashed every day from March 09 to November 09 and air dried in a bun so I didn't really do braid outs or twist outs. Once it got too cool for that I started rollersetting once a week and bunning but I didn't like sitting under the dryer for that long. For the past two weeks I've been doing what I call a "ponytail braidout" which is exactly what it sounds like. I make 8 ponytails (4 on each side), braid them, and use satin covered foam rollers to curl the ends. I'll attach a picture of what the end product looks like. I would wear it out but I'm addicted to my bun so it ends up in a bun within 15 minutes.

I mostly just take pictures on my Photobooth on my Mac so I don't have a fotki.

Let me know if you have any questions! I know you have a lot of products so I didn't mention the one's I use, and I don't particularly think the products matter so much as the technique.


----------



## Bun Mistress

cch24 very cute.  Now that my NG fits in a bun I'm going to try this.


----------



## blksndrlla

So...

I think my hair suffered from the flat-ironing during the holidays. I am very confused. My hair was pressed for YEARS and never had this issue. Not to mention I flat ironed for the first 6ish months of my transition. I am hoping that over time it will go back. I am getting a sew-in on the 13th. That'll keep my mind off of it. It has been over 18 months and I grow around .3 inches a month... I refuse to start over. 

I have been DC'ing and all of that jazz. I already washed for this week. I may try a protein treatment next week. 

If it starts to break...it may be back to the relaxer for me. I will never not wear straight styles...so...yeah. We will see. Matter of fact I have plans to straighten in 2 weeks. 

Just an update.


----------



## Shay72

cch24 said:


> I think my new growth looks like everyone else's too! I have been bunning since last January so I went through some VERY awkward/crazy/ugly bun stages. Now that most of my new growth fits in the ponytail I've been experimenting more with "setting" my hair.
> 
> I cowashed every day from March 09 to November 09 and air dried in a bun so I didn't really do braid outs or twist outs. Once it got too cool for that I started rollersetting once a week and bunning but I didn't like sitting under the dryer for that long. For the past two weeks I've been doing what I call a "ponytail braidout" which is exactly what it sounds like. I make 8 ponytails (4 on each side), braid them, and use satin covered foam rollers to curl the ends. I'll attach a picture of what the end product looks like. I would wear it out but I'm addicted to my bun so it ends up in a bun within 15 minutes.
> 
> I mostly just take pictures on my Photobooth on my Mac so I don't have a fotki.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions! I know you have a lot of products so I didn't mention the one's I use, and I don't particularly think the products matter so much as the technique.


 
Thanks for the details .  So you are a chronic bunner like me.  I think I need to stretch my hair more, do a braidout on stretched hair, then do a loose bun.  I will attempt this for tomorrow.  I will braid my hair tonight like I do every night, then I will do a caruso set in the morning which does nothing but semi straigthen my hair, braid, take braids out and do a loose bun.  



Bun Mistress said:


> cch24 very cute. Now that my NG fits in a bun I'm going to try this.


You & cch24 said the same thing and it makes so much sense.  Your new growth fitting in a bun or in your ponytail. I guess until then the buns will look a bit different .  How far into your transitions did this happen ladies? TIA.


----------



## LoveCraze

Speaking of buns, I wet bun Thursday for the first time. I can definitely see how having longer new growth helps the hair to smoothe down better and look more uniform.  I remember trying to bun early on and the two textures were just so obvious and it was difficult getting the hair to lay flat, but now the ng hairs blend and adhere to each other to get a better look. Shay I would think you should just about be at that point in your transition to get a good bun with the amount of ng you have. If not now,then maybe in another month or so.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Shay72 Month 11 is when my NG reached my ponytail, but I'm a slow grower., and I put no stress on my hair when bunning and I don't brush.  Before then I would do twist and buns.  I have been decreasing the number of twists over the months, now so to 8 or four braids (takes forever to dry in braids).


----------



## MiWay

Can't remember if I posted or not...

I'm 27 weeks post today.  I don't plan on BC'ing EVER.  LOL  I still flat iron weekly, and haven't noticed any damage, so I'm hoping I can continue throughout my transition.


----------



## cch24

Shay72 said:


> You & cch24 said the same thing and it makes so much sense.  Your new growth fitting in a bun or in your ponytail. I guess until then the buns will look a bit different .  How far into your transitions did this happen ladies? TIA.



I would say that around month 9 or 10 I could fit all my new growth in a mid/high bun. I'm pretty sure at this point all of my new growth fits into a low bun as well, and I'm 15 months post.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

cch your hair looks like mine! very pretty. ♥


----------



## dr.j

7 Months post today!!


----------



## Platinum

dr.j said:


> 7 Months post today!!


 
Congratulations. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WiseLotus

Hello everybody! 
I am 22 weeks post (as of yesterday), and I want to transition until January 11, or until my hair is naturally longer than it is now.


----------



## Shay72

This morning was a fail . I just have to realize my hair is in that awkward stage.  I hear months 6-9 are the best . I keep repeating to myself "this will be so worth it.  Your natural hair is beautiful". Hopefully this will hold me until March when I will become a cowashing fool again.


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> This morning was a fail . I just have to realize my hair is in that awkward stage. I hear months 6-9 are the best . I keep repeating to myself "this will be so worth it. Your natural hair is beautiful". Hopefully this will hold me until March when I will become a cowashing fool again.


Maybe you tried a different product and that why it did not work. You'll be fine hang it there.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey Shay... I guess I was lucky to avoid this stage because I started doing pixie braids around the same point you're at right now. 

Are those an option for you? Or maybe cornrows in front and braids at the back?

If not, do you wash in sections (braids)? I only started doing this under 2 months ago but it's made a huge difference (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V9aaay7qeQ). By the time my hair's completely dry, it's so easy to deal with because most of my new growth is stretched out. A scarf helps too.

You'll be fine 



Shay72 said:


> This morning was a fail . I just have to realize my hair is in that awkward stage.  I hear months 6-9 are the best . I keep repeating to myself "this will be so worth it.  Your natural hair is beautiful". Hopefully this will hold me until March when I will become a cowashing fool again.


----------



## Ltown

I'm done transitioning cut the last bit of relaxer off Tuesday 19th Jan. I'll post picture soon. *Please wait until you know your natural texture before you start cutting*. I know many have said they have 2-3 textures and I did not know all of mine. I have some very straight hair in middle front that I could not tell for nothing. I let all my hair dry thinking I could sport Afro well it too soft anyway but the middle front just was not comforming. So I assume it was relaxer, well it not. I said to myself girl that why you could never have afro when you were younger and after going natural several time I never lasted this length so did not know I had some straight hair.    Anyway now I'm at the style transitioning phase!  Happy Transitioning


----------



## MummysGirl

I can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!

Make sure you still hang with us.




ltown said:


> I'm done transitioning cut the last bit of relaxer off Tuesday 19th Jan. I'll post picture soon. *Please wait until you know your natural texture before you start cutting*. I know many have said they have 2-3 textures and I did not know all of mine. I have some very straight hair in middle front that I could not tell for nothing. I let all my hair dry thinking I could sport Afro well it too soft anyway but the middle front just was not comforming. So I assume it was relaxer, well it not. I said to myself girl that why you could never have afro when you were younger and after going natural several time I never lasted this length so did not know I had some straight hair.    Anyway now I'm at the style transitioning phase!  Happy Transitioning


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl & ltown--Thanks! 

MummysGirl--I've been washing it in sections for a while now.  Managing it is fine.  I'm just style challenged and I just hate the way it looks with the different textures.


----------



## Foxglove

I just took my braids out. It only took me 3 days [/sarcasm]. Remind me never to get micros ever again
On the other hand now I'm not so sure about waiting 18 months before BCing. I have a good bit of natural growth and I think it wouldn't look so bad if I BC'ed now. I'm about 50/50 on BCing now. I put some Tigi Moisture Maniac and I will DC overnight. I'll give myself a week to decide
ETA I will be 14 months post in a week
I'll put pics up tomorrow when FH leaves for work and I can really play with my hair lol


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Shay, hang in there. Maybe some braids or something else that would let you leave your hair alone for a while? 

Welcome WISELOTUS
Congrats on your BC LTOWN
You and I are around the same point DR. J!!


As for me ladies.............I SNIPPED!!!


Well, only 3 of my kinky twists, LOL. They slipped out while I was co-washing and I just had to see what it would look like without the ends, so I snipped. Just a little in the back. This is wet with Giovanni Direct.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm bored with my hair. i think i might bite the bullet and finally try some kinky twists in feb. i just pray those things don't fall out and embarrass me. ♥


----------



## caligirl2385

spain4risha said:


> Shay, hang in there. Maybe some braids or something else that would let you leave your hair alone for a while?
> 
> Welcome WISELOTUS
> Congrats on your BC LTOWN
> You and I are around the same point DR. J!!
> 
> 
> As for me ladies.............I SNIPPED!!!
> 
> 
> Well, only 3 of my kinky twists, LOL. They slipped out while I was co-washing and I just had to see what it would look like without the ends, so I snipped. Just a little in the back. This is wet with Giovanni Direct.


cute curlies!!


----------



## MummysGirl

What happened to our pact?!?!?!?! Everyone's leaving me

 Ok, seriously... are you sure? Think hard about it and I'm sure a little voice in your head will tell you to do the right thing and wait till you're 18 months post   

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new growth today.



Foxglove said:


> I just took my braids out. It only took me 3 days [/sarcasm]. Remind me never to get micros ever again
> *On the other hand now I'm not so sure about waiting 18 months before BCing*. I have a good bit of natural growth and I think it wouldn't look so bad if I BC'ed now. I'm about 50/50 on BCing now. I put some Tigi Moisture Maniac and I will DC overnight. I'll give myself a week to decide
> ETA I will be 14 months post in a week
> I'll put pics up tomorrow when FH leaves for work and I can really play with my hair lol


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> I'm done transitioning cut the last bit of relaxer off Tuesday 19th Jan. I'll post picture soon. *Please wait until you know your natural texture before you start cutting*. I know many have said they have 2-3 textures and I did not know all of mine. I have some very straight hair in middle front that I could not tell for nothing. I let all my hair dry thinking I could sport Afro well it too soft anyway but the middle front just was not comforming. So I assume it was relaxer, well it not. I said to myself girl that why you could never have afro when you were younger and after going natural several time I never lasted this length so did not know I had some straight hair. Anyway now I'm at the style transitioning phase! Happy Transitioning


 

Congrats ltown, I bet it's beautiful. 

But ITA about knowing your hair texture before cutting. I was just playing in my hair a little yesterday. Now, I don't know if it's because I've been wearing my hair in a bun lately and it has been stretched, or if this is just my texture; but a section of hair I pulled forward in the front and then dampened did not have a definite curl only waves for the most part. (I was so tempted to cut it but decided against it since I like to wear this part of my hair pulled back.)  I know I would have to be careful with this section when I do decide to BC. I just had a thought though. You know how our hair looks when we put it in two strand twists?  When I did mine, I could clearly see where my natural hair met with my relaxed hair due to the thickness. I wonder if this would be a good technique for BC-ing. Kinda like dusting your ends except you are taking off all the relaxed ends. I have a feeling this would work. Plus you'd be able to tell if you had any relaxed ends remaining by the curl/straight hair left on the ends.
What do ya'll think?


----------



## MummysGirl

Steph, get out of my head! 

Seriously, I was thinking the same thing but with box braids. As I was taking them out last week, there was a clear difference between both textures and I think that's how I'll cut off my relaxed ends - I'll start with while the braids are in, take them out and continue.



StephElise said:


> Congrats ltown, I bet it's beautiful.
> 
> But ITA about knowing your hair texture before cutting. I was just playing in my hair a little yesterday. Now, I don't know if it's because I've been wearing my hair in a bun lately and it has been stretched, or if this is just my texture; but a section of hair I pulled forward in the front and then dampened did not have a definite curl only waves for the most part. (I was so tempted to cut it but decided against it since I like to wear this part of my hair pulled back.)  I know I would have to be careful with this section when I do decide to BC. I just had a thought though. *You know how our hair looks when we put it in two strand twists?  When I did mine, I could clearly see where my natural hair met with my relaxed hair due to the thickness. I wonder if this would be a good technique for BC-ing. Kinda like dusting your ends except you are taking off all the relaxed ends. I have a feeling this would work. Plus you'd be able to tell if you had any relaxed ends remaining by the curl/straight hair left on the ends.
> What do ya'll think?*


----------



## Ltown

I've posted update in my album I have not figure how to shorten the link. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=4948


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

mummysgirl i'm still in for the long haul, ever since i found my snipped piece and saw how short it was. :/ ♥


----------



## dr.j

spain4risha said:


> Shay, hang in there. Maybe some braids or something else that would let you leave your hair alone for a while?
> 
> Welcome WISELOTUS
> Congrats on your BC LTOWN
> You and I are around the same point DR. J!!
> 
> 
> As for me ladies.............I SNIPPED!!!


 
Your curls are so cute!!  
How long are transitioning?  I'm aiming for 24 months.... if I can make it


----------



## datladystunna

I finally subsribed!!! I am 4 months since my last perm. Not sure yet how long i plan to transition. Right now I am wearing a sew in. Dont really have a regime yet! I will post pics soon once I take out my sew in! Thinking of doing single braids next! Cant wait to see the new growth!


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> What happened to our pact?!?!?!?! Everyone's leaving me
> 
> Ok, seriously... are you sure? Think hard about it and I'm sure a little voice in your head will tell you to do the right thing and wait till you're 18 months post
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new growth today.



Ok MG I came back to my senses after seeing my shrunken length
I'm sitting under the dryer right now setting my twist n curl/curly fro
I do have some pics in the meanwhile

Here is my shrunken length





Here is an attempt at a texture shot





Here is a little coily near the front





And here is a pic of my shrinkage. From NL to CBL


----------



## MummysGirl

for shrinkage!!!

I see huge progress! I remember the picture you posted in last year's transitioner thread (which you had in your siggy for a short while) and there's a huge difference in length 

I  that little coily!

Looking forward to seeing even more pictures 


Foxglove said:


> Ok MG I came back to my senses after seeing my shrunken length
> I'm sitting under the dryer right now setting my twist n curl/curly fro
> I do have some pics in the meanwhile
> 
> Here is my shrunken length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attempt at a texture shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little coily near the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of my shrinkage. From NL to CBL


----------



## Trini_Chutney

MummysGirl said:


> What happened to our pact?!?!?!?! Everyone's leaving me
> 
> Ok, seriously... are you sure? Think hard about it and *I'm sure a little voice in your head will tell you to do the right thing and wait till you're 18 months post*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new growth today.



^^


----------



## Ltown

I'm not leaving this group because although I'm natural I'll still be style transitioning. Learning how to style and manage your natural hair is a transition and everyone have so many great ideas especially StephElise and Mummygirl!  I need to stay update.  I still don't like my braidout/twistout but that just about me getting use to the BIG hair!


----------



## Shay72

Ladies I feel a little better today. I was having a moment .  I may only transition 18 months.  2 years is a loooooong freaking time .


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Ladies I feel a little better today. I was having a moment . I may only transition 18 months. 2 years is a loooooong freaking time .


 
See you had a good wash/DC and turn it around. It seems so far that my hair like to be fresh when styling.


----------



## Ltown

Check out this fotki posted on Curly Niki, nice styles.
http://whatsnew.fotki.com/RBGchick/


----------



## Foxglove

Ok I finished the twist n curl/curly fro. I made a few mistakes (too much product, too small rollers) but I'll wear it for a couple of days


----------



## Foxglove

ETA I picked it out a little. I like it better picked out


----------



## Trini_Chutney

dr.j said:


> Your curls are so cute!!
> How long are transitioning?  I'm aiming for 24 months.... if I can make it


Thank you! My goal is to make it to a year and then take it week by week after that.


ltown said:


> I've posted update in my album I have not figure how to shorten the link.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=4948



It looks yummy and soft!


----------



## MummysGirl

Very cute 



Foxglove said:


> Ok I finished the twist n curl/curly fro. I made a few mistakes (too much product, too small rollers) but I'll wear it for a couple of days


----------



## MummysGirl

*WARNING:* For the 2 weeks I have my hair out (before putting pixie braids back in), I'll be taking loads of pictures and sharing with you all... Be prepared 

So I was about to prepoo my hair tonight (I'll workout with almond oil in my hair tomorrow morning and cowash after, airdrying in 2 ponytails) and decided to take pictures. This is my stretched new growth (from cornrows), lightly oiled:





I haven't shampoo washed in a little over a month nowm(just cowashing 3 times a week and DC'ing 2ce), my hair seems to  this. I'll shampoo wash when my hair needs it.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> *WARNING:* For the 2 weeks I have my hair out (before putting pixie braids back in), I'll be taking loads of pictures and sharing with you all... Be prepared
> 
> So I was about to prepoo my hair tonight (I'll workout with almond oil in my hair tomorrow morning and cowash after, airdrying in 2 ponytails) and decided to take pictures. This is my stretched new growth (from cornrows), lightly oiled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't shampoo washed in a little over a month nowm(just cowashing 3 times a week and DC'ing 2ce), my hair seems to  this. I'll shampoo wash when my hair needs it.



You know I love some pics
Your NG is so thick


----------



## Platinum

I'm home taking out my Senegalese Twists today. I haven't decided on if I'm going to do a protein treatment or Henna. I may end up going back into braids in a few days because I have a hard time dealing with two textures when I'm on the road.


----------



## KathyMay

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> mummysgirl i'm still in for the long haul, ever since i found my snipped piece and saw how short it was. :/ ♥



me too I know I can make it past 18 months, I am in it for the long run, it gets hard and depressing sometimes but I would rather have MY HAIR natural, than dealing with relaxers, I have been using relaxers for 19 years I think my hair deserves a break


----------



## cch24

Mummysgirl, beautiful pictures! Would you consider yourself 4a? I'm still struggling with this hair typing, and I know many feel it's unimportant but I plan on doing a long transition in part so that I can buy products during this time that I think may work for my hair once fully natural.


----------



## Shay72

Answering for MummysGirl because I've been all up & through her fotki , I definitely believe she is a 4A.  Her hair is stretched in those pics above but in her fotki pics you can see the coils .


----------



## filthyfresh

I'm 38 weeks post & I'm slowly getting used to the idea of transitioning. It gets easier day by day as I learn what my hair likes & what it doesn't like. I'm getting used to my texture. It's 4A mostly. I'm having a hard time coming up with styles to do. Plus I'm looking for a job so I'm running into conflict with my family who don't understand my journey into being natural. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Platinum

I forgot to mention that I'm 9 months post today!:superbanana: As I take down my Senegalese Twists, I'm loving my NG. I don't think I will BC anytime soon. I plan to stay in braids for most or if not all of 2010.


----------



## Skiggle

I'm planning to BC at the end of the year.
You guys should stick it out for a few more months.
Its only January... 

ETA: Is anyone finding out there natural hair color
is not black?
I have brown hair


----------



## kittykhat

I did a partial BC to the front (other parts too) of my hair and now it is really dry and I don't really see any curls, just frizz...Does anyone know why that is. I would post a picture, but I am so insecure about it...


----------



## MummysGirl

Hair typing is so confusing  
I think I'm a 4 because my new growth's very coily when not manipulated (i.e. stretched). 
Like you, I want to know products that work with my natural hair before I'm all natural.


cch24 said:


> Mummysgirl, beautiful pictures! Would you consider yourself 4a? I'm still struggling with this hair typing, and I know many feel it's unimportant but I plan on doing a long transition in part so that I can buy products during this time that I think may work for my hair once fully natural.



Thanks Shay  You definitely answered the question better than I did 


Shay72 said:


> Answering for MummysGirl because I've been all up & through her fotki , I definitely believe she is a 4A.  Her hair is stretched in those pics above but in her fotki pics you can see the coils .


----------



## kittykhat

Anyone? I'm tired of this dry hair.... D:


----------



## MummysGirl

A lot of ladies here have said the same thing about the texture of the hair in front being frizzy and lacking curl/coil definition so I think that's normal.

Dry.... that could just be because that's the area of your hair that's most exposed. When last did you shampoo wash (or clarify? DC? Baby that area and make sure you keep it well moisturised as well.

HTH!



kittykhat said:


> I did a partial BC to the front (other parts too) of my hair and now it is really dry and I don't really see any curls, just frizz...Does anyone know why that is. I would post a picture, but I am so insecure about it...


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> I'm planning to BC at the end of the year.
> You guys should sick it out for a few more months.
> Its only January...
> 
> ETA: Is anyone finding out there natural hair color
> is not black?
> I have brown hair



Yeah I think mine is dark brown not black



kittykhat said:


> I did a partial BC to the front (other parts too) of my hair and now it is really dry and I don't really see any curls, just frizz...Does anyone know why that is. I would post a picture, but I am so insecure about it...



I don't really get definition without product (gel or something similar). The dryness is another issue, maybe up your moisture (DC or daily moisturizer)


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm 9 months post today!:superbanana: As I take down my Senegalese Twists, I'm loving my NG. I don't think I will BC anytime soon. I plan to stay in braids for most or if not all of 2010.


 

Congrats!!

Oh and you know you need to be posting some pics. I love me some hair porn like a lot of people here. I just don't post tooo many because I don't want ya'll to think I'm taking over the thread. Plus ya'll know what my hair looks like.:eyebrows2


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Skiggle said:


> ETA: Is anyone finding out there natural hair color
> is not black?
> I have brown hair



Me too, I think my hair is a 2, possibly 1b?

*Kittykhat*: Do you wear your hair "back" a lot (ponys, buns, slicked back)? My theory is that if you wear your hair "back" a lot it becomes trained to be stretched. 

*Mummysgirl*: Your hair looks yummy. I can tell its well moisturized


Here's how I'm rocking my twists today (more pics on Fotki):
.......POOF!


----------



## Rapunzel*

7 months post, in braids until 9th month


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> A lot of ladies here have said the same thing about the texture of the hair in front being frizzy and lacking curl/coil definition so I think that's normal.
> 
> Dry.... that could just be because that's the area of your hair that's most exposed. When last did you shampoo wash (or clarify? DC? Baby that area and make sure you keep it well moisturised as well.
> 
> HTH!


 
ITA. Many people who BC find that their hair is really dry at first until they get their moisture levels in check. Do more cowashing and DC-ing as well as what MG said...moisturize. Over time it should soften more. And don't be embarrassed about your hair. You're among friends here. For more curl definition, you could try using a curl activator gel or ecostyler (something without alcohol) and see how your hair responds. This is a good time to try to narrow down products that work best for your natural hair. Oh and don't sleep on shea butter for moisture. I've been using it since I started transitioning and I won't do my hair without it. Truly makes a big difference.


----------



## MummysGirl

That's why I started a blog cos I want to share pictures often and I sometimes feel like I'm hijacking the thread.
Steph, I don't see enough pictures of *your* hair!!! And Platinum too 

And EVERYONE 



StephElise said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Oh and you know you need to be posting some pics. I love me some hair porn like a lot of people here. I just don't post tooo many because I *don't want ya'll to think I'm taking over the thread.* Plus ya'll know what my hair looks like.:eyebrows2




Aww, you're so pretty! I love how you styled your twists today 

Thank you 


spain4risha said:


> *Mummysgirl*: Your hair looks yummy. I can tell its well moisturized
> 
> 
> Here's how I'm rocking my twists today (more pics on Fotki):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to pout.....FAIL!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

^^^Thank you .


----------



## Alta Angel

Hello everyone!

I cracked myself up this morning looking at my four inches of new growth and silky ends!  I plan on getting another mini-chop of about 2 inches in February when I go to the salon.  My last trim was in November.  I have been trying to maintain a length of about 7 inches in the back.  With this haircut, I should definitely be half/half in the back but only a little over 1/3 natural in the front.  I had no idea it would be this much of a waiting game.


----------



## kittykhat

I co wash a lot so I don't understand why it is so dry. I DC too but not with heat. Should I DC with heat then? I only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left because I gave myself a minichop. Lol. I want to cut all of the relaxed ends of but I'm so scared...I have like 2 inches of natural hair too and I can already tell that I have different textures on my head. *sigh* I wish it was all one texture. Lol.


----------



## Foxglove

Ok here is my plan. I'm 14 months post in a week. I'll go without braids for another month then put in one last set of senegalese twists from 15 to 18 months. I think that's the best way to keep me from chopping


----------



## kittykhat

^Yeah I need to stop chopping mine. But I get so excited and I'm scissor happy...


----------



## Skiggle

MummysGirl said:


> That's why I started a blog cos I want to share pictures often and I sometimes feel like I'm hijacking the thread.
> Steph, I don't see enough pictures of *your* hair!!! And Platinum too
> *And EVERYONE*



The reason why I don't post pics often is because I'm a lazy and rather
boring transitioner, I'm in kinky twists/ braids 90% of the time.
Anywho, I'm going to redo my the front portion
of my hair on Thursday. It was looking real  bad.
I also snipped some of the relax ends off they looked pathetic
and they knotted up real bad. This is the last time I'll snip.
This is my NG untretched. I'm not really positive what my hair type
is, I just call myself 4b for now. I'll do a lenght check in Mid -June


----------



## cch24

I can't take it anymore. I'm going back to daily cowashing. *hope I don't get sick*


----------



## Khaiya

kittykhat said:


> Anyone? I'm tired of this dry hair.... D:



The thing that has really helped my dry hair is *Chicoro's *3 step moisturizing process, water based, oil based, then cream based. It never fails! My ends have completely changed since.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> That's why I started a blog cos I want to share pictures often and I sometimes feel like I'm hijacking the thread.
> Steph, I don't see enough pictures of *your* hair!!! And Platinum too
> 
> And EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you're so pretty! I love how you styled your twists today
> 
> Thank you


 
MummysGirl, how are you uploading pictures without putting them in the album? It a pain to upload to album then you have to copy and post. Do share the easy way and maybe we all will be able to post


----------



## Shay72

spain4risha said:


> *Kittykhat*: Do you wear your hair "back" a lot (ponys, buns, slicked back)? My theory is that if you wear your hair "back" a lot it becomes trained to be stretched.


ITA. My hair in the front does have a curl pattern but it looks like a stretched curl pattern if that makes sense.



cch24 said:


> I can't take it anymore. I'm going back to daily cowashing. *hope I don't get sick*


I've been contemplating this myself. I'm thinking if I do it as soon as I wake up which is like clock work without an alarm clock  bw 5-6 am everyday by the time I leave it won't be sopping wet. On Wednesdays I would just cowash after my kickboxing class. Imma try and make it until March but not sure I will make it.


----------



## cch24

Shay, I was trying to make it until March as well but I can't handle trying to get all this hair into a dry bun. I'm going to try a new method for the next 2 weeks and see how it goes.

-cowash in 4 braids with Aussie Moist
-finger detangle
-rinse fully
-finger comb hair back
-apply Suave Humectress throughly
-light rinse
-blot with microfiber towel
-apply castor/olive oil mix
-make ponytail
-clip ponytail with octopus clip to let air dry for a few minutes
-braid ponytail and pin

we shall see...


----------



## Shay72

^^Keep us posted !


----------



## Foxglove

ltown said:


> MummysGirl, how are you uploading pictures without putting them in the album? It a pain to upload to album then you have to copy and post. Do share the easy way and maybe we all will be able to post


 
You can upload your pics to photobucket. That way all you have to do is copy and paste the link and your pic shows up. It even lets you upload them in different sizes. I use medium for the forum


----------



## MummysGirl

I usually upload pictures from my fotki, so all I have to do is go to the picture I want to upload, select 'share photo', then 'hotlink image' and copy the html for 'BBCode thumbnail for forums:' or ''BBCode photo for forums:''

Now that I have a blog, I can also upload a picture from my blog by selecting 'insert image' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 				 			 			 				and put in the URL for the image (right click imag and select 'Properties').  

HTH 

Hope you're enjoying your 1st few days all natural 



ltown said:


> MummysGirl, how are you uploading pictures without putting them in the album? It a pain to upload to album then you have to copy and post. Do share the easy way and maybe we all will be able to post


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys the urge to BC is still there nagging in the back of my head. I'm trying really hard not to be impulsive. I won't do it until I'm 100% positive. I may go buy some hair and put kinky twists in this weekend lol


----------



## MummysGirl

Kinky Twists!!!!!! 


Foxglove said:


> Ok guys the urge to BC is still there nagging in the back of my head. I'm trying really hard not to be impulsive. I won't do it until I'm 100% positive. I may go buy some hair and put kinky twists in this weekend lol


----------



## Dee_33

Hi all, I'd like to join this thread.  I'm about 21 wks post.  I'm transitioning forever, LOL.  I plan to never do a bc.  My step-sis has BSL natural 4a hair and she never BC'd just flat-ironed once a week.  Right now I co-wash once a week and use GVP Silk Remedy as my leave in to air-dry.  Then I'll either flat-iron or do a twist out.  So far it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Kinky Twists!!!!!!


 
LOL I'm waiting for the store to open so I can buy them today. Luckily I don't have lecture until 11


----------



## Foxglove

luving me said:


> Hi all, I'd like to join this thread. I'm about 21 wks post. I'm transitioning forever, LOL. I plan to never do a bc. My step-sis has BSL natural 4a hair and she never BC'd just flat-ironed once a week. Right now I co-wash once a week and use GVP Silk Remedy as my leave in to air-dry. Then I'll either flat-iron or do a twist out. So far it's smooth sailing.


 
Awesome! Definitely check out the rest of this thread and the 2009 one for lots of inspiration


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

I'm still hanging in there.  My journey has actually been a pleasant surprise.  And let me tell you my steamer is fabulous, it has made my hair so much more moisturized and EXTREMELY easy to detangle, I have never had an easier time detangling, it's great.  I got a weave put in last Friday and plan to leave it in for 2 months.  I would post pics but I suck doing that, I only know how to put pics in my album.  HHG ladies


----------



## Foxglove

OK I bought my kinky twist hair. LOL I have to save my hair from myself


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Shay> I know exactly what you mean about stretched curls. My hair is exactly like that in the front.

Foxglove> I luuuuuurve my kinky twists. You won't even have to think about your hair at all. I co wash mine, and they dry pretty quick

Luvingme> *WELCOME!!*

Neekanator> See now, why did you have to come up in here talking about your steamer? The pj in me is bouncing off the walls


----------



## hair4romheaven

I plan on washing my hair this weekend. I am almost 6 mths post and still don't really know my texture. I braid in corn rows so i will take them down for its once a month gold star treatment LOL and take pics of my NG. Any suggestions on the pics for texture shots?


----------



## Platinum

I removed my Senegalese Twists yesterday and detangling was a really chore. I spent nearly all night detangling. My NG is so thick and wild, I tried taking pics with my phone but that didnt work out so well. I believe that I may be a 4b/4c because my coils are like pen springs. I'll probably be back in braids before the end of the week.


----------



## andromeda

hair4romheaven said:


> I plan on washing my hair this weekend. I am almost 6 mths post and still don't really know my texture. I braid in corn rows so i will take them down for its once a month gold star treatment LOL and take pics of my NG. Any suggestions on the pics for texture shots?


I've been thinking about this also.  I usually take "texture" shots before setting/braiding while my hair is still damp which probably isn't the best way to get an idea of true texture- "closeup" shots is probably a more accurate description.

Anyways, here's what I'm thinking of doing to get an accurate look: dry, unstretched hair with no product (aside from leave-in, perhaps) and parted from ear to ear.  Camera held above head or placed directly behind head with timer set.  Placing a small section of hair against a white sheet of paper or something else that provides a contrasting background might help too.:scratchch  Some of the ladies have also bc'd a small, obscure section to get an idea of how their curl pattern looks w/o the relaxed ends hanging on.

Here's a pic to illustrate the ear-to-ear part:


----------



## hair4romheaven

andromeda said:


> I've been thinking about this also.  I usually take "texture" shots before setting/braiding while my hair is still damp which probably isn't the best way to get an idea of true texture- "closeup" shots is probably a more accurate description.
> 
> Anyways, here's what I'm thinking of doing to get an accurate look: dry, unstretched hair with no product (aside from leave-in, perhaps) and parted from ear to ear.  Camera held above head or placed directly behind head with timer set.  Placing a small section of hair against a white sheet of paper or something else that provides a contrasting background might help too.:scratchch  Some of the ladies have also bc'd a small, obscure section to get an idea of how their curl pattern looks w/o the relaxed ends hanging on.



I will try this method over the weekend and post some shots. I don't think I'm bold enough to chop even a little right now


----------



## WiseLotus

KathyMay said:


> me too I know I can make it past 18 months, I am in it for the long run, it gets hard and depressing sometimes but I would rather have MY HAIR natural, than dealing with relaxers, I have been using relaxers for 19 years I think my hair deserves a break




I feel you! My mom gave me a relaxer as a small child, so I have had one continuously for about 17 or 18 yrs. now.  I just know I'll have a better chance at healthy hair if I grow out the perm.


----------



## Khaiya

Tomorrow makes 15 weeks! Yay me!! Longest stretch ever!!!


----------



## cch24

Just took out my bun from my cowash this morning!!! My hair is soft moisturized and extraaaa defined from the Suave Humectress and castor/olive oil i left in. I couldn't resist attaching this one picture...


----------



## poookie

haven't checked in in a while. i'll be 21 weeks post this upcoming Satuday, and all is well.  i found that when i leave my hair alone, it seems to do better than if i constantly manipulate it. for the past month, i've been washing my hair, drying it on curlformers, flat-ironing straight, and moisturizing daily / wearing it straight for 2 weeks at a time. i never thought i'd be one of those people that only washes their hair 1x every 2 weeks, but it's really working for me!!

my hair's never been in better condition, but i'll lay off the heat for the next 2 months to give it a break.


----------



## LoveCraze

You guys are doing GREAT with your transtion. I particularly love seeing the snap shots of your pretty coils. KUTGW!!!


----------



## andromeda

hair4romheaven said:


> I will try this method over the weekend and* post some shots*. I don't think I'm bold enough to chop even a little right now


I'll be looking forward to them!



poookie said:


> haven't checked in in a while. i'll be 21 weeks post this upcoming Satuday, and all is well. * i found that when i leave my hair alone, it seems to do better than if i constantly manipulate it.* for the past month, i've been washing my hair, drying it on curlformers, flat-ironing straight, and moisturizing daily / wearing it straight for 2 weeks at a time. i never thought i'd be one of those people that only washes their hair 1x every 2 weeks, but it's really working for me!!
> 
> my hair's never been in better condition, but i'll lay off the heat for the next 2 months to give it a break.


I'm trying this approach.  When I first started transitioning I was doing sets twice a week - bantu knot outs, etc.  Then I started wearing half-wigs in the summer and only setting the front of my hair.  Now, out of sheer laziness  and a healthy fear of over-manipulation, I'm just gonna keep it cornrowed for a month and wig it.  Depending on how my hair fares, I might flat iron.  I like your idea of stretching it on curlformers.  Last time I flat ironed, I stretched it in braids overnight.  I was thinking of doing tension blow-drying the next time, but I'm afraid of heat so curlformers might be a good compromise.

Glad your new regimen is working for you!


----------



## Alta Angel

I managed to look somewhat decent yesterday with my updo and curls!  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Foxglove

Alta Angel said:


> I managed to look somewhat decent yesterday with my updo and curls!  Keep up the good work everyone!



Super cute!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Everyone is doing great! Keep it up ladies


----------



## Khaiya

Alta Angel said:


> I managed to look somewhat decent yesterday with my updo and curls!  Keep up the good work everyone!



Very nice, you have a lot of natural hair!


----------



## Foxglove

ok guys I finished the kinky twists. I don't think I can have my hair free and not BC lol
I'll re-evaluate at 15-16 months. I want so badly to make it to 18 months but every time I see my NG I want to just snip and wear a wash and go or a puff
So it's back to braids. Here is a pic





ETA I cut 3-4 inches off so it's a full SL now


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Foxglove said:


> ok guys I finished the kinky twists.



They look good! How long did it take you? I'm trying to get better/faster at them.



			
				Alta Angel said:
			
		

> I managed to look somewhat decent yesterday with my updo and curls! Keep up the good work everyone!


Very pretty!




*cch24*- lovely curls.


----------



## Foxglove

spain4risha said:


> They look good! How long did it take you? I'm trying to get better/faster at them.



It took me 2 days


----------



## LoveCraze

Alta Angel said:


> I managed to look somewhat decent yesterday with my updo and curls! Keep up the good work everyone!


 


Foxglove said:


> ok guys I finished the kinky twists. I don't think I can have my hair free and not BC lol
> I'll re-evaluate at 15-16 months. I want so badly to make it to 18 months but every time I see my NG I want to just snip and wear a wash and go or a puff
> So it's back to braids. Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA I cut 3-4 inches off so it's a full SL now


 

Way to go guys.  Love the updo  Alta Angel, and great two strands Foxglove!  Thanks for the picture updates. I think it would be great if we could show how we're rocking our hair right now. I've been mostly bunning but just changing up the position daily and then adding a pompadour etc. Maybe I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just dropping in to say high.  Everyone is doing so well.  I'm one day away from being a year post.  Man this last year went by fast.  Year two here I come!  Keep it up ladies.  It gets so much easier.


----------



## MummysGirl

You changed your screen name, right? 



Bun Mistress said:


> Just dropping in to say high.  Everyone is doing so well.  I'm one day away from being a year post.  Man this last year went by fast.  Year two here I come!  Keep it up ladies.  It gets so much easier.


----------



## Bun Mistress

MummysGirl said:


> You changed your screen name, right?


 
yea, I didn't want to post under my real name.  Thanks for the congrats.  I'm justa few months behind you.


----------



## KiSseS03

Awww I haven't checked this thread in so long, but I'm loving all the pictures. I need to get a new digi-cam to start documenting my journey.

I have a question for other ladies who have reached a year post and beyond, has it gotten to a point where your hair is easy to deal with now?

I'm really a little bit awestruck at how simple/stress free doing my hair has become. I mean wash day still takes a long time because I wash in sections, deep condition then rollerset, but all the problems like tangling, breakage and inability to make my hair look good, are gone! This transitioning thing is sooo much simpler for me at this length, in comparison to say months 6-9. Those months were so hard, and I just wanted hide my hair under a hat lol, it's mindblowing that all these months later I'm on autopilot. I'm loving it!

Oh, and I'm contemplating BC'ing just my bangs. One of my friends just got some cute bangs, and I have the itch. I wear my hair straight anyway...


----------



## Foxglove

PS I have a new all time favorite staple moisture DC. Tigi bedhead Moisture maniac. I used it both by itself and mixed with Aussie 3 min in the purple bottle. It left my hair so soft, it's CG friendly, and it smells delicious. Those 2 are the only 2 moisture DC's I'll ever buy


----------



## Grand Prix

I haven't checked in for a few days, but you ladies have made some great progress!

Me.. not so much. I was going away for a few days and I thought that I nice way not to deal with my hair was to get it straightened and finally get that trim I'd been meaning to get for so long.

I went to see the stylist who'd managed to nurse my daily-flatironed-sister's-hair back to health, I guessed I could trust her.
She was perfectly nice and showed me exactly how much she was cutting, holding a mirror for me to see.
It was much needed. Sure my hair had grown, but my ends were uneven and choppy and thin. I was so disappointed. It was it's same old pre-lhcf length. Same old transition free, sleep on cotton, always wear down, never dc old length.

I tried to shake it off, but that morning, my hair looked like this (glad I had my camera with me):






I was soo upset! Not a very good shot, but it showed all I needed to see. All that time and effort. I needed support so bad, lol, I wished I had internet access so I could come here and ramble.
When I'd calmed down, I figured my nape reverted because I was running around at the airport the day before, causing my hair to stick up at the roots like that and my ends looking so thin.

I made two braids in my nape and pinned the front back, so it looked okay:






Now take a look at my freshly trimmed ends:






How is that possible!! My ends didn't even look that bad before the trim. Did the stylist burn my hair, for my ends to look like that? She cut off quite a bit, that couldn't have been what my hair looked before I went.
I'm feeling so bad about my hair right now. I want to either relax or bc while  knowing I shouldn't.
I guess my transition isn't going as well as I thought.


----------



## Skiggle

Grand Prix, honestly your hair doesn't look bad.
You could have fooled me that you
were transitioning! Your hair looks like it had a fresh relaxer.
Maybe you could snip the ends a little if they really bother you 
that much. Think about it, you came a long way.. 15 months
just to relax again..


----------



## Skiggle

This is how I will be wearing my hair
for two weeks:


----------



## cch24

So pretty Skiggle!

... I bought TEN hair forks today. 5 on etsy, 3 at eleganthairacc.com, one at nordstrom, and one at a cart in the middle of the mall. Once the lady at the cart showed me how to pin them in my hair and hold my bun without any bobby pins I was sold! Plus they're sooooo pretty!.


----------



## Foxglove

Skiggle said:


> This is how I will be wearing my hair
> for two weeks:


 
Cute! Did you do them yourself?


----------



## dr.j

Grand Prix, don't give up now!!!  

I agree with Skiggle --- maybe cut a little more of your ends if they're really bothering you.  I wonder if it seems like this because the two different textures are even more noticeable at this stage of your transition.


----------



## determined_to_grow

I'm loving everyone's process...


----------



## Ltown

Grand Prix said:


> I haven't checked in for a few days, but you ladies have made some great progress!
> 
> Me.. not so much. I was going away for a few days and I thought that I nice way not to deal with my hair was to get it straightened and finally get that trim I'd been meaning to get for so long.
> 
> I went to see the stylist who'd managed to nurse my daily-flatironed-sister's-hair back to health, I guessed I could trust her.
> She was perfectly nice and showed me exactly how much she was cutting, holding a mirror for me to see.
> It was much needed. Sure my hair had grown, but my ends were uneven and choppy and thin. I was so disappointed. It was it's same old pre-lhcf length. Same old transition free, sleep on cotton, always wear down, never dc old length.
> 
> I tried to shake it off, but that morning, my hair looked like this (glad I had my camera with me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soo upset! Not a very good shot, but it showed all I needed to see. All that time and effort. I needed support so bad, lol, I wished I had internet access so I could come here and ramble.
> When I'd calmed down, I figured my nape reverted because I was running around at the airport the day before, causing my hair to stick up at the roots like that and my ends looking so thin.
> 
> I made two braids in my nape and pinned the front back, so it looked okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now take a look at my freshly trimmed ends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible!! My ends didn't even look that bad before the trim. Did the stylist burn my hair, for my ends to look like that? She cut off quite a bit, that couldn't have been what my hair looked before I went.
> I'm feeling so bad about my hair right now. I want to either relax or bc while knowing I shouldn't.
> I guess my transition isn't going as well as I thought.


 
We are very critical of ourself, your hair looks good to be 15 months post. Baby your ends, or  do a little dust yourself.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey Grand Prix!
Quick solution - your tried and tested bantu knots 

Don't make any decisions just yet  You've come such a long way and you are one of my inspirations 

I also think you should wash/cowash and DC your hair when you have the time, I'm sure your ends are better than you think... if they're not, then you can trim a little more.





Grand Prix said:


> I'm feeling so bad about my hair right now. I want to either relax or bc while  knowing I shouldn't.
> I guess my transition isn't going as well as I thought.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't checked in in a few days. I'm 40 weeks post! I got another set of Senegalese Twists the other day. I did a Henna treatment after detangling and flat ironed my hair after DCing but my new growth rebelled. I guess I'll probably purchase a maxiglide before I removed these Twists.

The first pic I'm posted shows how my hair looked after removing my twists. My hair is thicker and healthier since I started transitioning The second pics shows my latest set of Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post more pics later.


----------



## seraphinelle

Next time I get a weave, I'll get a full one.  

I think I've had this weave for 5 weeks. Crazy!

And I think I'm almost at 8 months!


----------



## MummysGirl

That's *a lot* of thick new growth 

KUTGW!!



Platinum said:


> I haven't checked in in a few days. I'm 40 weeks post! I got another set of Senegalese Twists the other day. I did a Henna treatment after detangling and flat ironed my hair after DCing but my new growth rebelled. I guess I'll probably purchase a maxiglide before I removed these Twists.
> 
> The first pic I'm posted shows how my hair looked after removing my twists. My hair is thicker and healthier since I started transitioning The second pics shows my latest set of Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post more pics later.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I haven't checked in in a few days. I'm 40 weeks post! I got another set of Senegalese Twists the other day. I did a Henna treatment after detangling and flat ironed my hair after DCing but my new growth rebelled. I guess I'll probably purchase a maxiglide before I removed these Twists.
> 
> The first pic I'm posted shows how my hair looked after removing my twists. My hair is thicker and healthier since I started transitioning The second pics shows my latest set of Senegalese Twists. I'll try to post more pics later.


 
You can definitely see the difference in thickness from your roots to your ends. Awesome progress!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Platinum, your hair is so thick! I love it. The new twists are so pretty.


----------



## Skiggle

Foxglove said:


> Cute! Did you do them yourself?



No and Yes, lol. I needed my roommate's assistant to pin
the loose ends underneath after I twisted it.The hair would unravel,
 I used about 9-12 pins to keep it stationary. 



cch24 said:


> So pretty Skiggle!



Thank you!!


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove, Platinum, your twists look great. Very neat, on both of you. 

Skiggle, very cute updo! I love the added flower, too.


Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.. I just washed and conditioned and I'll be wearing a regular knot out ponytail tomorrow to feel comfortable again, but then I think I'll wear it straight for a while (with my _own_ flatiron, products and techniques..) as I do enjoy wearing it down and have deprived myself from doing so for so long.
I'll DC a couple of times before, but damaged hair is damaged hair so if it doesn't improve I'll attempt to trim it myself.
Only a couple of months of holding on to my relaxed ends to go, after all!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

my hair is so dry and tangly. its been a while since my last wash.  its just that i dread wash days sometimes now. i'm gonna keep trying this whole wash in sections thing, and attempt to wash once a week and cowash once a week. i'm hoping this will add moisture and make my hair more manageable. and from the washing sections i will just go straight to bantu knots. i will lay off the flatiron until i feel my hair is more manageable. ♥


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I am under the dryer right now with a flexirod set. I have no idea how long these will last.  If I can get three days, I will be happy.


----------



## Foxglove

I thought about it all week like I said
I think I'm moving my BC date up from may (18 months) to mid march (15.5 months)
I may chicken out in March lol
I've just had BC thoughts since I took out that last set of braids and they haven't stopped


----------



## skegeesmb

Hi,

I'm just checking in.  I believe I'm 7 months into my transition.  I cut some of my hair.  I have been doing pretty good so far.  I think the real test will be this upcoming summer.  I'll be a year soon, and I'm pretty excited.  I think everybody is doing great and I love the pictures!


----------



## lust for life

Ugh, I keep getting the urge to chop! Gotta get twists soon to resist lol


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey Ladies  How are you doing?

I can't believe it's February already 

My friend walked up to me at the gym and said she was about to ask me if I had relaxed my hair because it looked so sleek  I have it in 2 cornrows and slept with a scarf so my edges were laid down *flat*. By the end of my workout, it was all fuzzy 

I'm still aiming for December... I definitely know I will be going past June (18 months) 

Ekaette, March? Make sure you still hang in here when you're all natural (although I'm still hoping you change your mind in March and go further )  Where's ltown?


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Hey Ladies  How are you doing?
> 
> I can't believe it's February already
> 
> My friend walked up to me at the gym and said she was about to ask me if I had relaxed my hair because it looked so sleek  I have it in 2 cornrows and slept with a scarf so my edges were laid down *flat*. By the end of my workout, it was all fuzzy
> 
> I'm still aiming for December... I definitely know I will be going past June (18 months)
> 
> Ekaette, March? Make sure you still hang in here when you're all natural (although I'm still hoping you change your mind in March and go further ) Where's ltown?


 
I've been up in here trying to motivate a couple of transitioner not to cut. I'm style transition so I'm not going anywhere. I still where buns because it cold and I don't want to expose my hair and I want to retain/grow more hair by leaving it along. You will do well with staying on your 18mths goal because you found hairstyle to transition with. That is the key, I was never a straight hair everyday person so I did not miss it when I transition. I love my wavy/curls!

Find a style ladies you can manage and like then your transition will be smooth. If you like it straight then do that but watch the heat.


----------



## andromeda

I'm trying to keep up with transitioning until at least April. I'm doing a low-mani regimen and keeping my hair cornowed for a month at a time.  I clarified my hair this weekend (as prep for henna) and took texture shots.  I allowed my hair to air dry, granted I went on autpilot and put my hair in large, loose twists, so it could've been stretched slightly.  Please pardon my chipped nail polish.  I traced a quarter onto the paper for perspective.





I snipped off some of the relaxed ends from this section but not completely, as you can see.




Here's a pic I took two weeks ago of my damp hair.





 I also took a pic that shows all of my hair, including my relaxed ends - but it is such a ham, it's unfit for public viewing.


----------



## MummysGirl

Very pretty 


andromeda said:


> I'm trying to keep up with transitioning until at least April. I'm doing a low-mani regimen and keeping my hair cornowed for a month at a time.  I clarified my hair this weekend (as prep for henna) and took texture shots.  I allowed my hair to air dry, granted I went on autpilot and put my hair in large, loose twists, so it could've been stretched slightly.  Please pardon my chipped nail polish.  I traced a quarter onto the paper for perspective.
> 
> I snipped off some of the relaxed ends from this section but not completely, as you can see.
> 
> Here's a pic I took two weeks ago of my damp hair.
> I also took a pic that shows all of my hair, including my relaxed ends - but it is such a ham, it's unfit for public viewing.


----------



## xyra

I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not, so if I did, please excuse the double post I am currently 7 1/2 months post and still going strong! This is my third transition attempt and I am hoping to actually go through with it this time. My long term goal is MBL, but I would love to get to WL someday. I plan on being a long term transitioner and do not plan on doing a BC. Once my natural hair gets to MBL stretched, I plan on cutting off my relaxed/texlaxed ends.

I currently wear straight styles as it is much easier for me to maintain. I am looking forward to the day when my hair is fully natural so that I can have more style options. Also looking forward to my one year mark in June!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

XYRA- Welcome!

Ok ladies....talk me out of it please! I want to BC, I want to BC soooooo bad! . I think what's scaring me is that we'll be moving to Spain next month and I keep thinking who will I get ot cut my hair over there? I don't want to do it myself and I love my hubby but I'm scared he'll chop too much. I have a hairdresser here that I trust to cut it. Please talk me out of it


----------



## Grand Prix

spain4risha said:


> XYRA- Welcome!
> 
> Ok ladies....talk me out of it please! I want to BC, I want to BC soooooo bad! . I think what's scaring me is that we'll be moving to Spain next month and I keep thinking who will I get ot cut my hair over there? I don't want to do it myself and I love my hubby but I'm scared he'll chop too much. I have a hairdresser here that I trust to cut it. Please talk me out of it


 
Hmm.. while I see your point about the stylist you have where you are now, I see that you are now nearly 8 months post.
Do you plan to visit home this year, after you've moved? If you do, say, in 10 months, you'd be 18 months post when you see your stylist again. 
Book your ticket now so you won't, until then, ever ever have the urge to chop. 

Otherwise.. I do think you could get a good stylist there too. I don't know where you're going exactly, but I remember that in Madrid all the black women had very well taken care of (mostly relaxed) hair.
My sister and I were like  wondering if there was some secret we didn't know of.

And if that doesn't work out.. doesn't self chopping just seem like loads of fun?

So for now, don't do it!


----------



## Ltown

spain4risha said:


> XYRA- Welcome!
> 
> Ok ladies....talk me out of it please! I want to BC, I want to BC soooooo bad! . I think what's scaring me is that we'll be moving to Spain next month and I keep thinking who will I get ot cut my hair over there? I don't want to do it myself and I love my hubby but I'm scared he'll chop too much. I have a hairdresser here that I trust to cut it. Please talk me out of it


 
Is this a military move? If so there will be someone to help your there, the bx/px or usually have some American stylist or someone that relocated too. I was in the military and station overseas, our people are everywhere and you'll find someone. Don't rush and do it find a style bun/pony that you can manage so you won't regret the cut.


----------



## poookie

andromeda said:


> I'm trying to keep up with transitioning until at least April. I'm doing a low-mani regimen and keeping my hair cornowed for a month at a time.  I clarified my hair this weekend (as prep for henna) and took texture shots.  I allowed my hair to air dry, granted I went on autpilot and put my hair in large, loose twists, so it could've been stretched slightly.  Please pardon my chipped nail polish.  I traced a quarter onto the paper for perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snipped off some of the relaxed ends from this section but not completely, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic I took two weeks ago of my damp hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a pic that shows all of my hair, including my relaxed ends - but it is such a ham, it's unfit for public viewing.



oh my goodness! beautiful hair!  your texture reminds me of mine, except my squiggles are a bit smaller than yours


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

chillen. getting lazy. can't wait for this to be over. just 1 - 1 1/2 inches to go.


----------



## MummysGirl

xyra said:


> I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not, so if I did, please excuse the double post I am currently 7 1/2 months post and still going strong! This is my third transition attempt and I am hoping to actually go through with it this time. My long term goal is MBL, but I would love to get to WL someday. I plan on being a long term transitioner and do not plan on doing a BC. Once my natural hair gets to MBL stretched, I plan on cutting off my relaxed/texlaxed ends.
> 
> I currently wear straight styles as it is much easier for me to maintain. I am looking forward to the day when my hair is fully natural so that I can have more style options. Also looking forward to my one year mark in June!



Hmm.... I see what you're saying spain4risha. On the one hand, I think you can go longer by putting in extensions a couple of days before you leave and taking good care of your hair in them for 2 months... then you can wear your hair out - buns, curly styles - for another few months before you chop. I'm all about long term transitioning so this would be what I would do.

On the other hand, I see how easy it will be to BC now, put your hair in extensions, take them out after a couple of months and rock your pretty natural hair.

Do you like the idea of a TWA? If you do, then BC... if not, try to go longer <-- I wasn't so helpful, was I?



spain4risha said:


> XYRA- Welcome!
> 
> Ok ladies....talk me out of it please! I want to BC, I want to BC soooooo bad! . I think what's scaring me is that we'll be moving to Spain next month and I keep thinking who will I get ot cut my hair over there? I don't want to do it myself and I love my hubby but I'm scared he'll chop too much. I have a hairdresser here that I trust to cut it. Please talk me out of it


----------



## UGQueen

jus wanted to say this is the longest i think i have ever gone without relaxing my hair 
and its all thanks to you guys! 

thank you!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Thanks for all of the great advice ladies. It was nice to hear the pros and cons from other perspectives.  I called my stylist to get it cut and ended up with an appointment for a curly weave just before we leave, LOL. I'll try to keep that in for 3 months and then go back to kinky twists or "out" styles. I'm thinking I'll get the Bohyme Brazilian hair, but I'm still looking.


UGQueen- way to go girl!

Black Hoya Chick- OMG, 22months!! You are amazing!


----------



## andromeda

poookie said:


> oh my goodness! beautiful hair!  your texture reminds me of mine, except my squiggles are a bit smaller than yours


Thanks!


Black Hoya Chick said:


> chillen. getting lazy. can't wait for this to be over. just 1 - 1 1/2 inches to go.


  Good for you!


----------



## seraphinelle

Just posting to see ticker.


----------



## KathyMay

checking in approaching 47 weeks post,  I am hoping to get my kinky twists this weekend but with all of this snow coming our way I might have to change my plans.


----------



## Allandra

I hope everyone is doing well with their transition.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello ladies. Well for the first time I really really had an urge to grab some scissors and cut away! Well I was styling my hair for work and I was thinking of pulling the top up in a pompadour with the back out. Well in doing so.....I took a look at the back and was like Uh Uh! Told my DH, "See, this is why I am going have to BC soon." I know pictures are better than words so here go. The first two show how see through my ends are compared to my new growth. The last pic is how I ended up wearing my hair. DH suggested that I just cut the back, but if I start to cut anything, then I'm going to do the whole thing. Anyway, just thought I would share. But I think my hair is trying to tell me somethingerplexed.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Hello ladies. Well for the first time I really really had an urge to grab some scissors and cut away! Well I was styling my hair for work and I was thinking of pulling the top up in a pompadour with the back out. Well in doing so.....I took a look at the back and was like Uh Uh! Told my DH, "See, this is why I am going have to BC soon." I know pictures are better than words so here go. The first two show how see through my ends are compared to my new growth. The last pic is how I ended up wearing my hair. DH suggested that I just cut the back, but if I start to cut anything, then I'm going to do the whole thing. Anyway, just thought I would share. But I think my hair is trying to tell me somethingerplexed.



I really like your updos


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Hello ladies. Well for the first time I really really had an urge to grab some scissors and cut away! Well I was styling my hair for work and I was thinking of pulling the top up in a pompadour with the back out. Well in doing so.....I took a look at the back and was like Uh Uh! Told my DH, "See, this is why I am going have to BC soon." I know pictures are better than words so here go. The first two show how see through my ends are compared to my new growth. The last pic is how I ended up wearing my hair. DH suggested that I just cut the back, but if I start to cut anything, then I'm going to do the whole thing. Anyway, just thought I would share. But I think my hair is trying to tell me somethingerplexed.


 
StephElise, you can wait *2 months* to make 1 year, then reevaluate. Keep it pinned up so you won't have to look at your relax ends. The reason you are transitioning is because the relaxer made your hair weak. Put those scissors down.


----------



## cch24

my bun today with my flower fork.


----------



## Jewell

Not sure if I've posted here yet or not!  Too many pgs to search thru!  Anyway, time for an update.  Tomorrow I'm 26 wks post.  Still going strong, I don't even have an urge to trim, let alone chop.  No BC for me.  I did trim 1/2" last month, but I'll only trim as needed to even up my ends (love the blunt look).  This NG is poppin' but is really about to sprout out since I started this sulfur challenge!  TTYL


----------



## 2themax

I'm only 2 months post and I don't EVER plan to relax again  My hair just doesn't like it.  It looks great and feels wonderful for the first week and then after that OR after I wash it...... Plus I can't stand the two textures.  The new growth makes my hair thick in some areas and the parts that are still relaxed look thin and lifeless "Been there/Done that too many times.  I give up.  I'm just gonna let all the relaxer grow out and be N-A-T-U-R-A-L.  I don't even plan on hot combing my hair unless it's urgent!


----------



## nsmith30

So I went to the bss today to buy a lace front and the store clerk started asking questions. I explained I was transitioning and she tells me it's the biggest mistake I'll ever make. I had to cut my eyes at her, I can honestly say the biggest mistake was being a slave to the creamy crack. I'm 16 weeks post and though the new growth has definitely made its presence known, I'm embracing this process and everything that goes along with it.


----------



## trunee

I'm a newbie ... I had my last perm about 7 months ago. My friend Kellie first introduced me to the idea of transitioning and it took awhile for me to get used to the idea and fully commit.

My hair is super thin and lifeless when it's permed and I've always wondered what my natural hair texture would be like.

I'm lazy when it comes to combing my hair so my protective hairstyle of choice will be kinky twists for two months, spraying daily with Infusium23, Jojoba oil, MSM, and water, along with a separate braid spray.

Deep condition for two weeks and immediately put the Kinky twists back in 

It has been 8 days since I've had my twists out and dealing with this new growth has been quite an experience lol.

I think once I find the products that work for me I will be much more inclined to wear natural hairstyles.

Right now I'm wearing a half wig that has been a lifesaver.

This is going to be quite a journey, but I'm really looking forward to going along for the ride


----------



## MummysGirl

Steph, you'll be one year post on the 5th of March, you can definitely hold out till then 

At this point in our transition, it's best to ignore the obvious difference between our new growth and relaxed hair (especially those of us who don't straighten our hair) & just get on with styling it. You're the style queen so your hair always looks good, just rely on that for the next month, ok? 

I love the updo 



StephElise said:


> Hello ladies. Well for the first time I really really had an urge to grab some scissors and cut away! Well I was styling my hair for work and I was thinking of pulling the top up in a pompadour with the back out. Well in doing so.....I took a look at the back and was like Uh Uh! Told my DH, "See, this is why I am going have to BC soon." I know pictures are better than words so here go. The first two show how see through my ends are compared to my new growth. The last pic is how I ended up wearing my hair. DH suggested that I just cut the back, but if I start to cut anything, then I'm going to do the whole thing. Anyway, just thought I would share. But I think my hair is trying to tell me somethingerplexed.


----------



## Alta Angel

Steph Elise,

I wish my hair looked that good if I wore it "down"!  I think your updo looks great.  Maybe you should try a set on smaller rollers if you want to wear it down?


----------



## LoveCraze

Thanks *everybody *for the feedback and support. I was just having a "MOMENT". I think we all go through them sometimes. I will surely hold out til I'm at least 1 yr post. My schedule is too hectic right now to try to add on a new beginning with my hair. I just wanted to share the importance of listening to our hair. Whether is be the need for protein, the need for moisture, the need to let the relaxers go, or the need to cut the relaxed ends. (Although right about now I'm telling my hair to shut the h*ll up!)I'm just going to be patient. My hair doesn't normally look like that in the back. But it is my thinnest area where the texture is also very fine. I'll be alright. But I hope this answered my DH question as to why we all feel the need to eventually cut our hair or BC. The proof is in the pudding or shall I say in the hair!


----------



## lila_baby

what products are u girls using for breakage? i'm getting quite alot at the demarcation line thanks ladies.


----------



## LoveCraze

lila_baby said:


> what products are u girls using for breakage? i'm getting quite alot at the demarcation line thanks ladies.


 
Well if it's breakage, you may need either more moisture or more protein. If you have been giving yourself regular protein treatments say every 6-8 weeks or so, then perhaps you need to use more moisture. Make sure you are DCing every wash day. Elasta QP is a great moisturizer that you can get at your local BBS, some Sally's and I also found some at my Krogers. But to treat your breakage issues, you need to identify what's causing it so that you can use the right products to address it. 

Side note, not everyone needs to do protein treatments on a set schedule. Eventually you will learn your hair and know just by testing your strands whether or not you need more protein on your hair.


----------



## angenoir

Hi Ladies,

After I relaxed my hair in June 2009 I was really unhappy with how thin and lifeless it was. I already have thin, fine strands but with medium density so the NG always looks quite thick but when I relaxed at 4 months post (i.e. in June) and my hair was just reduced to flat and straight and I was so unhappy with it. Also I was having trouble retaining length. So I decided to do a long stretch at least till Dec and then decide what to do.

Well, I did sew-ins from June to December and I still had no urge to relax. I just think and believe my hair is healthier sans relaxer… So I have firmly decided to give transitioning a chance.

I do not plan on doing a BC. Why? Because my hair has never ever gotten beyond full SL and in May 2008 I cut my hair sort to start my HHJ and it has only just gotten back to SL (I had a problem retaining length with a relaxer). So I think I will be too disappointed if I BC and just go back to short hair. Also, I don't think I look very nice in short hair.

So… Here I am. I am in a sew-in which I plan to take down at the end of Feb and then I want to try rocking wigs with my hair cornrowed underneath to give my hair a break from sew-ins. I have enjoyed sew-ins and I think overall my hair has thrived in them, except for a slight thinning at the edges.
Also if I do wear my hair out, I will straighten because I do prefer straight styles and my hair does straighten quite easily from what I can recall as a child.

So here I am ladies… New transitioner.  I will post pics once I take down the sew in!

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## dr.j

StephElise said:


> Hello ladies. Well for the first time I really really had an urge to grab some scissors and cut away! Well I was styling my hair for work and I was thinking of pulling the top up in a pompadour with the back out. Well in doing so.....I took a look at the back and was like Uh Uh! Told my DH, "See, this is why I am going have to BC soon." I know pictures are better than words so here go. The first two show how see through my ends are compared to my new growth. The last pic is how I ended up wearing my hair. DH suggested that I just cut the back, but if I start to cut anything, then I'm going to do the whole thing. Anyway, just thought I would share. But I think my hair is trying to tell me somethingerplexed.


 
StephElise, how did you do your updo?  It's very pretty!!


----------



## LoveCraze

dr.j said:


> StephElise, how did you do your updo? It's very pretty!!


 

Thanks. It's super easy. I took the front and made a hump/pompadour by using some curl activator gel and ecostyler gel for some moisture and hold, then secured it with a good hair day pin. Then for the back I just gathered the ends, twisted it and then secured it with a flexi 8 hair pin. You can also use bobby pins or the good hair day pins. I wish I would have taken a picture of the back but it kinda looks like the one below but without the hair band and with a Flexi 8 hair pin. HTH.


----------



## andromeda

trunee said:


> This is going to be quite a journey, but I'm really looking forward to going along for the ride





2themax said:


> I'm just gonna let all the relaxer grow out and be N-A-T-U-R-A-L.  I don't even plan on hot combing my hair unless it's urgent!





angenoir said:


> So here I am ladies… New transitioner.  I will post pics once I take down the sew in!
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


 Welcome, ladies!  



StephElise said:


> I just wanted to share the importance of listening to our hair. Whether is be the need for protein, the need for moisture, the need to let the relaxers go, or the need to cut the relaxed ends.


I think this is so important.  Yes, as transitioners we set goals based on time and/or length and we should proud to achieve those goals.  However, it can be foolhardy to pretend that an arbitrary # of inches or a date matters to our [natural] hair and that we should keep pressing towards those goals to satisfy what _we want_ at the risk of contradicting what_ our hair wants and *needs*_.

As I stated several posts upthread, that's the main concern that makes me seriously consider BCing. It's a question of "at what cost" long term transitioning comes to my natural hair.  At what point is transitioning not only a _nuisance _- dealing with two textures, having to look at pathetic relaxed ends - but a_ harm_ - the natural hair simply wants to be free of those relaxed ends?

I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## CurlTalk

Checking in!
Made 6 months post on Tuesday~got hair pressed on Saturday, and it's still holding up; hoping to make it last till next Friday if possible. 
Discovered Suave Humectant; did nothing for my relaxed hair, and everything for my natural hair; it will def. be a staple after I chop. 
Currently on a simple reggie; low heat, low manipulation, washing every so many days, and deep conditioning when I feel the need. 
Hair is currently thriving. 
HHJ all!


----------



## Khaiya

16 weeks post, still in cornrows.


----------



## determined_to_grow

I'm a little over 5 months and i want to BC!!!!


----------



## cch24

combed out some serious tangles today. mane n tail detangler plus knot today took care of them with minimal hair loss. tomorrow i'll do a light protein prepoo, clarify, cassia treatment, and deep condition. i'm excited!

ALSO, i brushed my hair for the first time in years with this neat little brush from sally's. i used small sections and my hair looked like it had been blown out when i was done. (sorry no pics! next time i promise!)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/pocket-brush/SBS-502135,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair10


----------



## Platinum

41 weeks post!


----------



## Aggie

Khaiya said:


> 16 weeks post, still in cornrows.


 
Wow, I didn't know you were transitioning Khaiya?


----------



## Ltown

Aggie said:


> Wow, I didn't know you were transitioning Khaiya?


Aggie you look good, like the hair style.


----------



## Aggie

Oh by the way, I am 54 weeks post my last relaxer and since cutting away a total of 7 inches in January and May of last year, I haven't trimmed since. I still have some relaxed ends hanging in there and haven't decided what I will do about them as yet. 

I plan to complete at least 18 months of stretching and then decide how I will procede. Anyway, good luck to everyone in their transition to healthy natural hair.


----------



## Aggie

ltown said:


> Aggie you look good, like the hair style.


 
, thank you so much ltown. I love braids and cornrows. They work very well for me especially since I am using MN religiously. It goes through the braids very easily.


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> combed out some serious tangles today. mane n tail detangler plus knot today took care of them with minimal hair loss. tomorrow i'll do a light protein prepoo, clarify, cassia treatment, and deep condition. i'm excited!
> 
> ALSO, i brushed my hair for the first time in years with this neat little brush from sally's. i used small sections and my hair looked like it had been blown out when i was done. (sorry no pics! next time i promise!)
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/pocket-brush/SBS-502135,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair10


 

Oh Hey!! I have that brush! I just haven't used it as of yet. I wasn't sure what to do with it but now I think I may give it a try next wash day.




Aggie said:


> Oh by the way, I am 54 weeks post my last relaxer and since cutting away a total of 7 inches in January and May of last year, I haven't trimmed since. I still have some relaxed ends hanging in there and haven't decided what I will do about them as yet.
> 
> I plan to complete at least 18 months of stretching and then decide how I will procede. Anyway, good luck to everyone in their transition to healthy natural hair.


 
Aggie!! Your siggie pic is just too cute! Are you back in braids?  They always look so good. Nice of you to pop in.


----------



## Aggie

StephElise;10078264 
 
:hiya:Aggie!! Your siggie pic is just too cute! Are you back in braids? They always look so good. Nice of you to pop in.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you so much SE. Actually my hair is currently in big plaits with a wig over it for a while and then I will consider having braids installed next month.


----------



## andromeda

Hey now!  Is this our very own alta angel on curlynikki.com?

Simply beautiful!


----------



## MummysGirl

That's her...

She is sooooooooo pretty!



andromeda said:


> Hey now!  Is this our very own alta angel on curlynikki.com?
> 
> Simply beautiful!


----------



## lila_baby

what DCs are u girls using? 

i've tried so many on my relaxed hair but now i'm out to find some new products. 

can u suggest some moisture and protein DCs? 

thanks girls!


----------



## chelleyrock

I'm still holding on.  14 months post will be here before you know it.  Here's what I've been doing weekly:

-Part hair into 6 sections and braid
-Shampoo braids w/CON (green bottle)
-Deep condition braids with whatever DCs I have left and mix with olive oil and honey.  Leave in for 30 min w/heat or overnight.
-Detangle each section and rebraid.
-Co-wash with Aussie moist
-Rinse and apply mixture of shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil to each section.  I let my hair dry to about 80% before I start to braid for my braidouts (10 braids total)


----------



## andromeda

lila_baby said:


> what DCs are u girls using?
> 
> i've tried so many on my relaxed hair but now i'm out to find some new products.
> 
> can u suggest some moisture and protein DCs?
> 
> thanks girls!


I've pretty much been using Aubrey Organics Honesuckle Rose and Aubrey Organics White Camelia since starting my transition.  I've used Hairveda Sitrinillah twice since December.  I like all of them.  I usually mix some combo of coconut oil, olive oil, castor oil, honey (in the spring/summer) and regular conditioner (Trader Joe's Nourish Spa) with my AO conditioners to add some umph and stretch it.

No rec on protein DC.  I usually henna and I recently bought Aubrey Organics GPB, which I plan on using for the first time next weekend..


----------



## seraphinelle

Taking my weave down tomorrow.

Any advice on how to go about washing it without tangling it... should i condition it first?

Next weave will be put in for a month.


----------



## Patrice S

Hello ladies,

I am new to LHCF and transitioning. I am only 7 weeks post and I plan to transition for 2 years. I currently use the entire Nouritress line, some Mizani, and Design Essentials but if there some must haves products I need to know about then please let me know.

I will try to read majority of the posts to get some information on regimens others use and are successful with. I am ssoooooo excited.

I will post pictures soon and of my progress in months to come.

Also, in a previous thread, I read about MegaTek is anyone having success with that?


----------



## Bun Mistress

My breakage stopped!  Don't know what did probably nothing.  Did a dry roller set tonight will have to detange something over the weekend.  Maybe a blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

so i just chopped about 1-1 1/2 inches off my bottom layer (lol) but i think that part is all natural now. i am pretty much almost there. however, i am probably back at apl (or just passed) i shall stretch it after i rinse out this dc. but I am really excited. its only the front parts that still have a bit of relaxer left. i will cut those by june (when all the natural can fit into my ponytail and look nice and stuff lol)


----------



## determined_to_grow

I JUST CHOOPED 7 INCHES OFF!!!!  BC BABY - I STILL HAVE ABOUT 2-4 INCHES OF RELAXED HAIR TO GO... I WASHED TONIGHT AND COULD NOT BRING MYSELF TO DETANGLE so I chopped it off... 

I KINDA FEEL BUMBED B/C I HATE IT - my hair is SO SO dog on thick... I don't know what I expected but not this....


----------



## Ltown

Patrice S said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am new to LHCF and transitioning. I am only 7 weeks post and I plan to transition for 2 years. I currently use the entire Nouritress line, some Mizani, and Design Essentials but if there some must haves products I need to know about then please let me know.
> 
> I will try to read majority of the posts to get some information on regimens others use and are successful with. I am ssoooooo excited.
> 
> I will post pictures soon and of my progress in months to come.
> 
> Also, in a previous thread, I read about MegaTek is anyone having success with that?


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dr.j

Black Hoya Chick said:


> so i just chopped about 1-1 1/2 inches off my bottom layer (lol) but i think that part is all natural now. i am pretty much almost there. however, i am probably back at apl (or just passed) i shall stretch it after i rinse out this dc. but I am really excited. its only the front parts that still have a bit of relaxer left. i will cut those by june (when all the natural can fit into my ponytail and look nice and stuff lol)


 
How exciting!!!  I'm trying to do a long transition like yours so your post is inspirational!


----------



## dr.j

determined_to_grow said:


> I JUST CHOOPED 7 INCHES OFF!!!! BC BABY - I STILL HAVE ABOUT 2-4 INCHES OF RELAXED HAIR TO GO... I WASHED TONIGHT AND COULD NOT BRING MYSELF TO DETANGLE so I chopped it off...
> 
> I KINDA FEEL BUMBED B/C I HATE IT - my hair is SO SO dog on thick... I don't know what I expected but not this....


 
Wow DTG!!  You are so bold!  Maybe after a couple of days you will feel better about it.  Thick hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... I'm 59 weeks post and I straightened my hair yesterday  It was a sudden decision and I did it, I loaded my hair with heat protectant  By the time I was done, it felt like my hair was heavy with it 

After this, I am not straightening my hair for the rest of this year. It's just not worth the panic and worry, "Will I have heat damage?", etc... I can't deal with it 




*
Compare to this *shrinkage* photo @ 49 weeks post when I did a ponytail rollerset, and my new growth wasn't straightened enough:*




I'm going to use this opportunity to trim my hair, about half an inch.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... I straightened my hair yesterday  It was a sudden decision and I did it, I loaded my hair with heat protectant  By the time I was done, it felt like my hair was heavy with it
> 
> After this, I am not straigthening my hair for the rest of this year. It's just not worth the panic and worry, "Will I have heat damage?", etc... I can't deal with it


 

I felt the same way but it looks good. How much of that is relax hair?


----------



## KiSseS03

chelleyrock said:


> I'm still holding on.  14 months post will be here before you know it.  Here's what I've been doing weekly:
> 
> -Part hair into 6 sections and braid
> -Shampoo braids w/CON (green bottle)
> -Deep condition braids with whatever DCs I have left and mix with olive oil and honey.  Leave in for 30 min w/heat or overnight.
> -Detangle each section and rebraid.
> -Co-wash with Aussie moist
> -Rinse and apply mixture of shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil to each section.  I let my hair dry to about 80% before I start to braid for my braidouts (10 braids total)


Chelleyrock, girl, Is that your braid-out in your siggy? If so it is very pretty! I am also 14 months post, but gave up on braidouts a long time ago due to tangling, but yours looks sooo soft and pretty I might want to try it again.  I'm assuming you do individual plaits, not cornrows right? 

ETA: Do you put perm rods at the ends of your hair? Sorry for being all up in your hair, but you have me wanting to try this (on a day that I don't have to go out of the house, in case it comes out a HAM on me ).


----------



## Aggie

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm 59 weeks post and I straightened my hair yesterday  It was a sudden decision and I did it, I loaded my hair with heat protectant  By the time I was done, it felt like my hair was heavy with it
> 
> After this, I am not straightening my hair for the rest of this year. It's just not worth the panic and worry, "Will I have heat damage?", etc... I can't deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compare to this *shrinkage* photo @ 49 weeks post when I did a ponytail rollerset, and my new growth wasn't straightened enough:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use this opportunity to trim my hair, about half an inch.


 
Girl MG, your new growth still looks so thick even after straightening. Good progress too.


----------



## Aggie

determined_to_grow said:


> I JUST CHOOPED 7 INCHES OFF!!!! BC BABY - I STILL HAVE ABOUT 2-4 INCHES OF RELAXED HAIR TO GO... I WASHED TONIGHT AND COULD NOT BRING MYSELF TO DETANGLE so I chopped it off...
> 
> I KINDA FEEL BUMBED B/C I HATE IT *- my hair is SO SO dog on thick...* I don't know what I expected but not this....


 

I'd pay throw the ears to have this problem, lol.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm 59 weeks post and I straightened my hair yesterday  It was a sudden decision and I did it, I loaded my hair with heat protectant  By the time I was done, it felt like my hair was heavy with it
> 
> After this, I am not straightening my hair for the rest of this year. It's just not worth the panic and worry, "Will I have heat damage?", etc... I can't deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compare to this *shrinkage* photo @ 49 weeks post when I did a ponytail rollerset, and my new growth wasn't straightened enough:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use this opportunity to trim my hair, about half an inch.


 
Mummy, your hair looks great and sooo thick! What flatiron did you use?


----------



## asubeauty

I just did a "mini chop."  My hair is now right above SL straightened (I was about APL) so now most of my hair is natural.  I only have relaxed hair in the front.  I'm so excited about my little curlies in the back!


----------



## sweetpuff

I used to manipulate my hair everyday to make buns and change styles and on wash days, i'd comb in and out of the shower and blowdry. I'd have broken hair all over my bathroom.

Now, I do 5 braids on my hair, put a wig cap and a half wig. I comb in the shower and every 2 days.When I wash, I airdry.

I don't have my regular moisturiser so what I do is spritz a mix of water and essential oils and put on my shea butter pommade. 
I redo my braids every night and every 2 days, I use a comb to detangle
I use boundless tresses on my scalp every 2 days.

My hair hardly ever breaks now.

My new growth is very soft and manageable. So far so good.
I have to think of summer styles now because it will be too hot for the wigs.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

sweetpuff said:


> I used to manipulate my hair everyday to make buns and change styles and on wash days, i'd comb in and out of the shower and blowdry. I'd have broken hair all over my bathroom.
> 
> Now, I do 5 braids on my hair, put a wig cap and a half wig. I comb in the shower and every 2 days.When I wash, I airdry.
> 
> I don't have my regular moisturiser so what I do is spritz a mix of water and essential oils and put on my shea butter pommade.
> I redo my braids every night and every 2 days, I use a comb to detangle
> I use boundless tresses on my scalp every 2 days.
> 
> My hair hardly ever breaks now.
> 
> My new growth is very soft and manageable. So far so good.
> I have to think of summer styles now because it will be too hot for the wigs.


 
Sounds like you have your reggie together! Congrats.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks ltown (so glad to see you're still hanging with us ). Any more pictures to share?
I'd say about 3-4 inches average - more in some areas, less in some.


ltown said:


> I felt the same way but it looks good. How much of that is relax hair?



Thanks Aggie and welcome back (I love your new siggy pic - beautiful!)!
I've been running my fingers through my hair and I love it 


Aggie said:


> Girl MG, your new growth still looks so thick even after straightening. Good progress too.



Thanks sipp100, I used a GHD flat iron.


sipp100 said:


> Mummy, your hair looks great and sooo thick! What flatiron did you use?


----------



## sweetpuff

sipp100 said:


> Sounds like you have your reggie together! Congrats.




Thanks!! it took me a while to realize that canadian winter is not to be played with. My hair likes to be left alone during those times.

btw: your hair on your pikistrips is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cch24

I did a cassia treatment on Friday and the thickness is out of control Still bunning....


----------



## chelleyrock

KiSseS03 said:


> Chelleyrock, girl, Is that your braid-out in your siggy? If so it is very pretty! I am also 14 months post, but gave up on braidouts a long time ago due to tangling, but yours looks sooo soft and pretty I might want to try it again.  I'm assuming you do individual plaits, not cornrows right?
> 
> ETA: Do you put perm rods at the ends of your hair? Sorry for being all up in your hair, but you have me wanting to try this (on a day that I don't have to go out of the house, in case it comes out a HAM on me ).


 
Hey KiSseS03, I've been cleaning all day and just logged on.  Yes, that's my braidout in my siggy and thank you.  I actually do cornrows but to avoid tangling, I make sure my hair is mostly dry, 'cause if it's wet it will be tangle city.  It's really annoying at this point because I have to do this every night.  

I do use perm rods at the end (the really small yellow ones).  I need to get a larger size though because I'm noticing small knots trying to form when I have to rebraid each night.

Give it a try.  I'm pretty sure it'll turn out great.


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks ltown (so glad to see you're still hanging with us ). Any more pictures to share?
> I'd say about 3-4 inches average - more in some areas, less in some.
> 
> No I have not taken any pictures or done anything exciting with my hair. I've done one flat iron picture in siggly and it revert so fast it was waste of time. I'm still style transitioning


----------



## LoveCraze

ltown said:


> MummysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ltown (so glad to see you're still hanging with us ). Any more pictures to share?
> I'd say about 3-4 inches average - more in some areas, less in some.
> 
> No I have not taken any pictures or done anything exciting with my hair. I've done one flat iron picture in siggly and it revert so fast it was waste of time. I'm still style transitioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ltown, it is really great to see you still hanging here with us. Kinda like a big sis looking over her siblings!!! You have a lot of growth in your siggy. Have you tried to do twistouts yet? Come on...do it!!! I wanna seeeee. Pretty pelase with sugar on top!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm 59 weeks post and I straightened my hair yesterday  It was a sudden decision and I did it, I loaded my hair with heat protectant  By the time I was done, it felt like my hair was heavy with it
> 
> After this, I am not straightening my hair for the rest of this year. It's just not worth the panic and worry, "Will I have heat damage?", etc... I can't deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compare to this *shrinkage* photo @ 49 weeks post when I did a ponytail rollerset, and my new growth wasn't straightened enough:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use this opportunity to trim my hair, about half an inch.


 

Wow MG, you have a lot of growth there! I have yet to try to flat iron my own hair. Kinda been too busy to do it anyway. I think you did a decent job though. Oh and I hear that you shouldn't use too much heat protectant because it can weigh the hair down. If you ever try again, try to use a little less, a little goes a long way.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Steph, I now appreciate how much growth I've had since I started transitioning  
And thanks for the advice on the heat protectant 



StephElise said:


> Wow MG, you have a lot of growth there! I have yet to try to flat iron my own hair. Kinda been too busy to do it anyway. I think you did a decent job though. Oh and I hear that you shouldn't use too much heat protectant because it can weigh the hair down. If you ever try again, try to use a little less, a little goes a long way.




I trimmed my hair last night and I know my ends look better already... I'd say I trimmed ~ 0.5 - 1 inch. 






I was able to keep my hair straight even after my workout today 
I put it in a high ponytail (to protect my ends from sweat), although my edges started reverting once I got into my workout. Once I was done with my workout, I applied my shea mix to my edges, brushed and laid down with a scarf and put on my shower cap for my shower. When I was done getting dressed, I took off the scarf, took down the ponytail, moisturised all my hair with my shea mix, combed and put on my banana clip.





I'm going to wash and deep condition tonight, although I'm tempted to keep it straight for another day, I'm more anxious to get my hair wet again, it feels weird having it so straight


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> ltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ltown, it is really great to see you still hanging here with us. Kinda like a big sis looking over her siblings!!! You have a lot of growth in your siggy. Have you tried to do twistouts yet? Come on...do it!!! I wanna seeeee. Pretty pelase with sugar on top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried them and they are ugly but for everyone here I'm going to do some and post something by the end of this week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Murjani

Checking in! Im almost to the point were I ended my transition before. Im wearing a sew-in throughout my transition.  Whenever I take my sew-ins down, I've been cutting about an inch off.


----------



## cch24

I have a quick (and possibly stupid) question. I see a lot of posts about people not being able to wet bun because their hair shrinks when wet. When I wet my hair the curls loosen and become straighter, which makes it easier to bun. Is this a sign of a different hair type or am I doing something wrong?

TIA


----------



## MummysGirl

I think it has to do with texture, size of strands and Length... 

I have *very* coily new growth and very fine strands. When my hair is wet, it shrinks  but I think because I have fine strands, it's easier for me to wet bun (although I prefer 2 buns because one bun requires too much manipulation and I think this is where the length of my hair comes into play.) than if I had thicker strands/hair. 




cch24 said:


> I have a quick (and possibly stupid) question. I see a lot of posts about people not being able to wet bun because their hair shrinks when wet. When I wet my hair the curls loosen and become straighter, which makes it easier to bun. Is this a sign of a different hair type or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> TIA


----------



## blksndrlla

I have had a great year of new products...So, I figured I would share!

*Mizani Thermasmooth:* Oh my...oh my...how I love it. If you are flat ironing...buy this system. I have VERY high standards for my straight hair and this helps me meet that standard. My hair was unbelievably soft and straight.The kicker for me is it was not weighed down at all. Not to mention it did not take much heat at all to get my hair straight. I will never use anything else when flat-ironing my hair. Everyone keeps thinking I got a fresh relaxer.

*Elasta-QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter*: This is great for when I'm not wearing it straight and down. It leaves my hair so moisturized and it helps lay down my edges. I do use it in the last days of straight if it is in a banana clip or pony. I like it better than Cantu leave-in b/c it plays well with other products. 

I went back to* CON *in the green bottle and* Lustrasilk liquid cholesterol *(the carrot oil one)...so happy. Gotta use what works...

About the previous heat damage: My curls started bouncing back after a hard protein treatment and several deep conditioning treatments. They aren't 100%, but I am not going to stress it. At the end of the day, it's my hair and I will not sacrifice loving the way look to maybe like it when it gets to X point. Gotta love who I am right now.

I am getting a sew-in on tuesday, so...it'll help save everything, but my leave out. It seems as if my growth rate is increasing, but I'll save the photos for a few months for a better comparison.

HHG everyone!
(19 months down...7 to go!)


----------



## lila_baby

*SCAB HAIR ANYONE??* I think i got it on my crown area


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm so sick of this transition. i wore my hair in a bantu knot out for an entire week, and it is so tangly and dry. i am feeling really tempted to cut this ish off! i miss the days when i was natural and could wash my hair when i wanted too, and just run my fingers through my hair under water to detangle. this mess is horrible. and i've pulled so many knot balls off my hair that i'm scared to straighten it and see if lost length. i really feel like choppin it off yal.

oh yeah, i'm 12 months post. yay. *deadface* ♥


----------



## blksndrlla

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm so sick of this transition. i wore my hair in a bantu knot out for an entire week, and it is so tangly and dry. i am feeling really tempted to cut this ish off! i miss the days when i was natural and could wash my hair when i wanted too, and just run my fingers through my hair under water to detangle. this mess is horrible. and i've pulled so many knot balls off my hair that i'm scared to straighten it and see if lost length. i really feel like choppin it off yal.
> 
> oh yeah, i'm 12 months post. yay. *deadface* ♥


 
I got like that a lot lately...so, I straighten now or at least stretch it and bun it. I knew I wanted more length before I cut, but I couldn't take the "trying to make relaxed hair look natural and ending up with tangled-ish on my head" anymore. I hate being a slow grower! This transition would so be over!


----------



## Foxglove

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm so sick of this transition. i wore my hair in a bantu knot out for an entire week, and it is so tangly and dry. i am feeling really tempted to cut this ish off! i miss the days when i was natural and could wash my hair when i wanted too, and just run my fingers through my hair under water to detangle. this mess is horrible. and i've pulled so many knot balls off my hair that i'm scared to straighten it and see if lost length. i really feel like choppin it off yal.
> 
> oh yeah, i'm 12 months post. yay. *deadface* ♥



Yay for making it a year!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Planning on going through with BCing today. I'm excited!


----------



## Thann

I will be 6 months post on the 12th. I got tired of my sloppy looking buns and being bothered with my hair, so I just self installed my own weave. It turned out way better than I expected and I'm hoping to keep it for at least 6 weeks. The only parts left out are the front edges and horseshoe, everything else; including my nape and side edges are protected. I will more than likely try to stay in weaves until June or July. I'm excited about being able to heat style as I please and retain all of my length.

Transitoning had been really easy for me up until right around 5 months post. At that point, it was like my hair just wouldn't lay down and nothing worked anymore. One side seems to be totally different than the other....its coarser, rougher and way thicker than the other side. I planned on being a heat straightened natural, but at this point, I just don't care to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks Steph, I now appreciate how much growth I've had since I started transitioning
> And thanks for the advice on the heat protectant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trimmed my hair last night and I know my ends look better already... I'd say I trimmed ~ 0.5 - 1 inch.
> 
> 
> I was able to keep my hair straight even after my workout today
> I put it in a high ponytail (to protect my ends from sweat), although my edges started reverting once I got into my workout. Once I was done with my workout, I applied my shea mix to my edges, brushed and laid down with a scarf and put on my shower cap for my shower. When I was done getting dressed, I took off the scarf, took down the ponytail, moisturised all my hair with my shea mix, combed and put on my banana clip.
> 
> 
> I'm going to wash and deep condition tonight, although I'm tempted to keep it straight for another day, I'm more anxious to get my hair wet again, it feels weird having it so straight


 
MG, your hair looks so nice in that banana clip! Your hair looks so lush and healthy, even when straightened.

Question though, how do you self trim?
I wish I could master it so I never have to go to a stylist again!



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm so sick of this transition. i wore my hair in a bantu knot out for an entire week, and it is so tangly and dry. i am feeling really tempted to cut this ish off! i miss the days when i was natural and could wash my hair when i wanted too, and just run my fingers through my hair under water to detangle. this mess is horrible. and i've pulled so many knot balls off my hair that i'm scared to straighten it and see if lost length. i really feel like choppin it off yal.
> 
> oh yeah, i'm 12 months post. yay. *deadface* ♥


 
Congrats on making 12 months!
I get the feeling you're not entirely enjoying the ride.. but a bantu knot out (which looks so cute on you) lasting a week isn't so bad, is it?
But I feel you on being tired of all this, I spend so much time on my hair just to be able to make a decent bun..
Still no tangling issues though. How is you moisture/protein balance? I feel my ng needs more moisture and my ends need more protein, so I usually go for moisture DC's and spay my ends with CHI keratin mist for example.
Also, have you tried reknotting before bed? That might help with the tangles too.


----------



## Grand Prix

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Planning on going through with BCing today. I'm excited!


 
Ohh, good luck!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Transition Over LOL!! I chopped Last Night!!!


----------



## blksndrlla

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Planning on going through with BCing today. I'm excited!


 
Any PICS???!!!



SignatureBeauty said:


> Transition Over LOL!! I chopped Last Night!!!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

^^^ Thank You Blksndrlla!! I just hate waiting! LOL!!!


----------



## andromeda

Patrice S said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am new to LHCF and transitioning. I am only 7 weeks post and I plan to transition for 2 years. I currently use the entire Nouritress line, some Mizani, and Design Essentials but* if there some must haves products I need to know about then please let me know.*
> 
> I will try to read majority of the posts to get some information on regimens others use and are successful with. I am ssoooooo excited.
> 
> I will post pictures soon and of my progress in months to come.
> 
> Also, in a previous thread, I read about MegaTek is anyone having success with that?


Here's a newbie guide that has tons of useful links.  As for must-have products, I think it comes down to starting with the basics (good shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, moisturizer, sealant) and building from there, while being attentive to the ingredients in the products you're using and how your hair (especially your new growth) reacts to them.  I think learning the fundamentals of hair and what _your_ hair wants  and needs in terms of techniques and products will take you very far.

eta: Here's a best of the best for transitioners thread if you want to get a rundown of products others like.


----------



## Platinum

I'm wondering if I want to continue transitioning in braids for the rest of the year. Now that I'm starting to see progress (growth and retention), I'm thinking about wanting to wear my hair out more. I still don't plan to chop anytime soon.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Congratulations to the BC'ers!!!!!!! Still rocking my kinky twists. 8 months post *happydance*.


----------



## nsmith30

I had a weak moment today and thoughts of relaxing entered. I had to remind myself why I started this journey. I'm just frustrated, I've started working out and can't stand sweaty hair. But I don't want to co-wash that often because my hair is so short and there isn't much that I can do with it and i absolutely hate wearing a wig. I have 16 weeks of super thick growth and no idea what to do with it at the moment. Oh well, building a bridge and getting over it. Tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm washing my hair tomorrow. i have no idea if i will bc or not. it depends on how well i can handle my hair. ♥


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I BC'ed today and started a thread. You guys I was SHOCKED at how thick my hair was under the relaxed hair! Shrinkage is a beast....  In two weeks I will have 6 months of growth. I'm glad that I did this when I did, I'm in the process of learning my hair. I will begin a low to no manipulation reggie but I wanted to leave it out for a week or two just to say hello.


----------



## MummysGirl

Rock your hair 


Platinum said:


> I'm wondering if I want to continue transitioning in braids for the rest of the year. Now that I'm starting to see progress (growth and retention), I'm thinking about wanting to wear my hair out more. I still don't plan to chop anytime soon.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



Congrats on getting to 1 year!!!! You've already done better than your last transition 
Let's know what you decide to do.


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm washing my hair tomorrow. i have no idea if i will bc or not. it depends on how well i can handle my hair. ♥






ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I BC'ed today and started a thread. You guys I was SHOCKED at how thick my hair was under the relaxed hair! Shrinkage is a beast....  In two weeks I will have 6 months of growth. I'm glad that I did this when I did, I'm in the process of learning my hair. I will begin a low to no manipulation reggie but I wanted to leave it out for a week or two just to say hello.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks GrandPrix!!!! 
I washed it on Monday and I'm soooo happy I had no heat damage, I was so worried 
How're you? How's your hair now?

I start with the back and bring it over to my chest on either side and trim it in a straight horizontal line to make sure it's the same length (this maintains my natural v-shape). 
Then I do the front, which I can see in the mirror and pull it down towards my face and also upwards to take a good look at the state of my ends before I trim. For the middle, I rely on the mirror and pull each section outwards in the same direction to maintain an even enough look..

Does that help? I hope so.



Grand Prix said:


> MG, your hair looks so nice in that banana clip! Your hair looks so lush and healthy, even when straightened.
> 
> Question though, how do you self trim?
> I wish I could master it so I never have to go to a stylist again!


----------



## MummysGirl

I clarified...
Then deep conditioned with one egg, EVOO, Coconut Oil and Aphogee 2 min reconstructor for an hour. Rinsed out...
Then deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing Con and EVOO for another hour.

I did all this to make sure I had no heat damage  

My hair's fine  I was sooo happy to feel all the coils (I recorded a video which I'll edit and upload on my youtube channel - of me checking my hair was back to normal ) It feels very soft and fluffy and it's obviously because it's *very* clean because I haven't clarified in a long long time.

My hair's in a ponytail (ends tucked under) today and I'll do a few cornrows tonight and leave them in for the rest of the week.

I'm not putting my hair back in pixie braids until next weekend cos I want it curly for a photoshoot and also a video for a fitness company I semi-work for.


----------



## Ltown

SignatureBeauty said:


> Transition Over LOL!! I chopped Last Night!!!


Congratulation, another 2010 transitioner finish too!


----------



## MummysGirl

SignatureBeauty!


----------



## Khaiya

Aggie said:


> Wow, I didn't know you were transitioning Khaiya?



Hi Aggie!! Yeah, i decided to take the plunge.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hi ladies, just checking in, I'm 8 months post and still going strong.  I'm currently weaved up, it's been in for 3 months and I'm pushing for at least 2.5 months.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks GrandPrix!!!!
> I washed it on Monday and I'm soooo happy I had no heat damage, I was so worried
> How're you? How's your hair now?
> 
> I start with the back and bring it over to my chest on either side and trim it in a straight horizontal line to make sure it's the same length (this maintains my natural v-shape).
> Then I do the front, which I can see in the mirror and pull it down towards my face and also upwards to take a good look at the state of my ends before I trim. For the middle, I rely on the mirror and pull each section outwards in the same direction to maintain an even enough look..
> 
> Does that help? I hope so.


 
Sounds clear enough.. Thanks! I hope I'll have the guts to snip at my own hair. 
My hair is cut straight across, though. A U-shape at most since my last trim. I believe Traycee did a youtube vid on self trimming some time ago, but her hair is also V-shaped, so again, I was too chicken. I really do like the shape though.. and if this is an easy way to maintain it..

That would mean I'd have to straighten again, and I've been telling myself I would for the past 3 weeks. It's just that cowashing is so goood.

The reason I want to straighten is that my hair has become such a handful in the morning. 
Washing, detangling etc. is still going great for me, but when I take out my bantu knots in the morning.. 
I will have this huge mass of kink and curl that is my hair (perfectly conditioned and tangle free though ) and it will take me a full 10 minutes just to pull it back into a bun or ponytail because I have to be so careful with it with the amount of ng I have now. If I hurry I'll only pull at it (breakage) and I'll make it all frizzy and mess up the set.
It's like my ng is rising up into the air (!), making it impossible for my ends to hold a good frizz free curl.
Ahh how I miss those 5 months post days. All the curly styles coming out great and you're just loving the fullness. Good times.


..I've been denying it for some time (*maybe if I DC and close my eyes long enough, it'll go awayy*), but I think I might have heat damage from my salon visit.
I've had this patch of hair that's been ridiculously loose from the start, at the crown and further to the front, but now it's turned into frizzy waves with no curl. 
It starts at the roots and the waves are uniform all the way down. Somebody, please tell me it's my relaxed hair weighing it down and it'll pop once I cut?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Just wanted to say Great Job ladies!


----------



## KathyMay

going on 48-49 weeks post my goodness I was suppose to get my hair done in kinky twists on Saturday but I am snowed in.   I am hoping for Friday to get it done if not then on to plan B I can wear my wig going out for V Day, today is my wash day, so I will just style up my natural/transitioning hair.


----------



## destine2grow

Checking in! I will be 19 wks post tomorrow. I am experiencing some breakage in the back and a lil in the front since taking out my micros. I am trying to be stong. I have just been braiding my hair under my wig.


----------



## cch24

I've been working on a new regimen that I'm basically loving.

Mornings: 
Mist hair (and by mist I basically mean drench, lol) with my mix of Suave Naturals Conditioner, Knot Today, aloe vera gel, and water
Detangle with seamless wide tooth comb in four sections
Damp Bun

Nights:
Take bun down
Oil scalp with Castor Oil Pomade
Moisturize with shea butter
Seal with olive/castor oil
Put hair in two twists and pin

I still have my usual wash day routine of protein prepoo, cowash, deep condition. This new routine is kind of like a modified cowash so it provides me with the lasting moisture without the tangles of 16 month post hair!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Checking in. I am 11 months post. I just did a light trim yesterday and my hair is doing well. Currently wearing my hair flatiron but I want to go back into a weave soon.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥


----------



## Foxglove

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥



omg congrats!! I'm loving it so far! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## MummysGirl

vainღ♥♡jane!!!! 
You have sooooo much more new growth than the last time you BC'd, you'll definitely be happier this time round 

I want to see more pictures! You know I've always been a fan of your hair!


----------



## MummysGirl

I'd say - don't worry too much about it 

Just keep DC'ing and don't straighten for a little while longer... take extra care of that area and make sure when next you want to straighten, you do it yourself or stay away from that salon.




Grand Prix said:


> ..I've been denying it for some time (*maybe if I DC and close my eyes long enough, it'll go awayy*), but I think I might have heat damage from my salon visit.
> I've had this patch of hair that's been ridiculously loose from the start, at the crown and further to the front, but now it's turned into frizzy waves with no curl.
> It starts at the roots and the waves are uniform all the way down. Somebody, please tell me it's my relaxed hair weighing it down and it'll pop once I cut?


----------



## MummysGirl

Someone who's my hair twin (or sister) and whose last relaxer was a day away from mine BC'd earlier this month 

Now, I'm wondering what my hair will look like if I BC'd earlier than 20 months (Like... May/June - 17/18 months)

But I'm reminding myself why I chose to transition for longer:
1. I need more length (I plan to do twists and pixie braids when I'm natural and I want them to be able to fit into a ponytail)
2. I'm having no problems with my transition...

BTW, I have a new youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNcFEdV4dj4


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Someone who's my hair twin (or sister) and whose last relaxer was a day away from mine BC'd earlier this month
> 
> Now, I'm wondering what my hair will look like if I BC'd earlier than 20 months (Like... May/June - 17/18 months)
> 
> But I'm reminding myself why I chose to transition for longer:
> 1. I need more length (I plan to do twists and pixie braids when I'm natural and I want them to be able to fit into a ponytail)
> 2. I'm having no problems with my transition...
> 
> BTW, I have a new youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNcFEdV4dj4


 
MummysGirl, you got a plan and know that sticking with it will make you more happy then getting suck into everyone's else. We can get sucked into alot of things here but when it comes to making decision on a permanent change like cut or relaxer don't do it because you can't get it back. 

Oh by the way nothing yet on styling twist/braidout sucks on my hair


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥


Congratulations, I know you are happy this time around


----------



## LoveCraze

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥


 

:wow:Your hair looks great!! Congrats on your BC!!


----------



## cch24

yay vain jane!!!


----------



## Dee_33

I'm still hanging in there, rocking twist outs and braid outs this week.  Next week I'll prob. flat-iron idk yet.  Haven't relaxed since early Sept. 09 and I'm going to transition without bc'ing.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥




I love it!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## dr.j

Looking good, vainღ♥♡jane !!!


----------



## andromeda

wow @ all the bc's. congrats to all of you!


----------



## keysha1983

Can I transition with blowouts? I plan on getting blowouts every 2 weeks. When my NG becomes to much to bear, I will try briadouts, pincurls, and maybe half wigs.

I need suggestions!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2inspireU

keysha1983 said:


> Can I transition with blowouts? I plan on getting blowouts every 2 weeks. When my NG becomes to much to bear, I will try briadouts, pincurls, and maybe half wigs.
> 
> I need suggestions!!!!!!!!




Do you plan to be a straight natural? meaning you will wear your hair straight mostly or entirely. If so, then you can transition with blow outs. If not, then I will not use heat so much because you can get heat damage and destroy your curl pattern.


----------



## cornell34

Hello ladies!

Everyone here is an inspiration.  I have decided to transition.  As you can see from my ticker, I am not as far post as some of the ladies in this group but I hope to keep pushing - transitioning is a test of will (seriously).

At first, I decided that I would transition without the big chop.  I got a dominican blowout and my hair started to break (asked for advise a while ago about that in another post).  I just got a press and my relaxed ends have stated to break.  I am having quite a few setbacks but I am in it to win it so I believe I will actually big chop in 18 months (not sure how big the chop with be as my natural hair seems to be going like a wildfire, lol).

Thank you for the inspiration ladies!  I will be posting often as I need the support.


----------



## Grand Prix

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥


 
Congratulations!! It looks so cute!

Let us know how wash days are as a natural.


----------



## keysha1983

cornell34 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Everyone here is an inspiration. I have decided to transition. As you can see from my ticker, I am not as far post as some of the ladies in this group but I hope to keep pushing - transitioning is a test of will (seriously).
> 
> At first, I decided that I would transition without the big chop. *I got a dominican blowout and my hair started to break* (asked for advise a while ago about that in another post). I just got a press and my relaxed ends have stated to break. I am having quite a few setbacks but I am in it to win it so I believe I will actually big chop in 18 months (not sure how big the chop with be as my natural hair seems to be going like a wildfire, lol).
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration ladies! I will be posting often as I need the support.


 

Ok blowouts are out of the equation now!!! THANKS!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i feel so relieved yal. i'm under the dryer dc'ing now. i think i'm gonna try some twists today.  i'll take more pics too and post them in my fotki tonight. ♥


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i feel so relieved yal. i'm under the dryer dc'ing now. i think i'm gonna try some twists today.  i'll take more pics too and post them in my fotki tonight. ♥


 Absolutely beautiful, your curls are GAWGUS.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

yal i'm so excited i don't know what to do lol. i wanna try another bantu knot out, some twists, a flat twistout. i need to decide while the day is still young lol. ♥


----------



## MummysGirl

I know I'll be just like you during my 1st week natural, I'll want to try EVERYTHING!

Enjoy!

And make sure you share pictures 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> yal i'm so excited i don't know what to do lol. i wanna try another bantu knot out, some twists, a flat twistout. i need to decide while the day is still young lol. ♥


----------



## Shay72

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i feel so relieved yal. i'm under the dryer dc'ing now. i think i'm gonna try some twists today.  i'll take more pics too and post them in my fotki tonight. ♥


 
I love your siggy pic. That looks like a lot of hair too.  You transitioned for a little over a year, right?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm not sure of the exact day of my last relaxer, but i know it was in feb 09. so just a year i'd say. ♥


----------



## toyagurl

Is it too late to join?  I am only 3 weeks post but I've only been relaxed for about 10 months.  I want to go for it again without a bc.  I am going to just transition for a loooooong time and lose the relaxed ends along the way.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

vainღ♥♡jane   CONGRATS!!!!!! OOOHH LAWD your hair is pretty!

Welcome toyagirl! Its never too late to join


----------



## MummysGirl

It's never too late to join 


toyagurl said:


> Is it too late to join?  I am only 3 weeks post but I've only been relaxed for about 10 months.  I want to go for it again without a bc.  I am going to just transition for a loooooong time and lose the relaxed ends along the way.


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm not sure of the exact day of my last relaxer, but i know it was in feb 09. so just a year i'd say. ♥


 
You curls are very pretty.


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations on your BC, Vain Jane! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## toyagurl

Thanks everyone.  I am hoping that with support I won't relax again.  I just used my kitchentician skills on a natural head (mixture of 3c/4a/b) and I was like if I can do this child's hair then I should be able to do my own.  I think I was traumatized after the BC last time plus I was not moisturizing.  I think that if I deep condition weekly (prepoo) then I won't be in the same situation.  I didn't know about the comb chase method either.  That's how I did the little girl's hair and man oh man it was gorgeous and her hair was not even in the best shape.


----------



## blksndrlla

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i did the bc today yal. my relaxed ends were so tangled and knotted, and in my attempt to detangle, i ripped out so many huge knots and could see the ends breaking, so i decided to bc. i slathered condish on my dry hair, let my natural hair curl up, then snipped off the relaxed ends. here is the first section. ♥


 
LOVE IT! Glad I weaved up...so, your BC isn't tempting me...lol.


----------



## NikkiGirl

1. Six weeks in
2. Transitioning until at least curly APL

Do I have to officially join? Didn't know. Thanks.


----------



## Khaiya

Congrats *Vain Jane*!! LOVE your siggy pic!!

P.S. I'm 17 weeks post now.


----------



## Khaiya

Double Post


----------



## Aggie

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm not sure of the exact day of my last relaxer, but i know it was in feb 09. so just a year i'd say. ♥


  I agree with everyone else, your natural hair in your siggy is simply gorgeous.


----------



## LoveCraze

NikkiGirl said:


> 1. Six weeks in
> 2. Transitioning until at least curly APL
> 
> Do I have to officially join? Didn't know. Thanks.


 

No there is no official joining of this thread. You just come here for support and help with issues as well as share some of your updates and successes. Feel free to throw in a picture here and there as we like pictures. No pressure but plenty of love in this group!


----------



## cch24

I was on my way to target yesterday... stopped at the mall and got my hair done. I won't think about it for a week. 16 months post today!


----------



## Platinum

42 weeks post!

I believe that I can make APL this year so I know I'm definetely going to continue to be a long-term transitioner.


----------



## MummysGirl

Congrats *Platinum* and  *cch24*, your hair is soooo long!

Have a wonderful weekend ladies... 

P.S. I'm 60 weeks post


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> Congrats *Platinum* and  *cch24*, your hair is soooo long!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend ladies...
> 
> P.S. I'm 60 weeks post


 
Great job MummysGirl! You're such an inspiration! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Foxglove

I got bored with the twists so I took them out. 

This is my shrunken hair with conditioner (Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac)






This is me getting ready for my gelled pony. This little coil got away





ETA this is just over 62 weeks post


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i am like...there ya'll. i have like an inch left (maybe 2) in the front. lol. why won't i just cut it?! who knows. lol. 

anyway..here is my hair today: ponytail:


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Hi, newbie joining here 

1. How far into your transition are you?
2. What's your transition goal?

1. I am nearly 6 months post, so far so good
2. I don't really know when I will BC, I guess when I feel like it? I really don't want a TWA as I don't think it would suit me, so I will wait as long as possible to grow some decent length. Right now I am taking hair vitamins and using Mega Tek, so hopefully those things will help me grow my hair as long as possible


----------



## Imani

My last relaxer was Aug 14, so I guess I am now pretty much at the 6 month mark. Wow it went by so fast. And has been pretty breezy. 

I said at six months I would evaluate if I wanted to continue to transition. And the answer is yes! 

The back of my hair is pretty short and its almost all natural. 

Heres my hair flat ironed today


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i really like this thread. so i think i'll stick around.  ♥


----------



## dr.j

Question for the group:

Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?

TIA!


----------



## Imani

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!



My relaxed ends were breaking and splitting so for a while I was getting trims like every 4 to 6 weeks. 

But for now I am just trimming as needed. I'm not in a hurry to get rid of my relaxed ends as long as they are healthy bc I wear my hair straight all the time


----------



## Foxglove

Sorry about all the pics guys, I haven't played in my hair in a while
The phony pony is back. So excited bc my NG is long enough now that you don't see the straight pieces at the back


----------



## Alta Angel

Foxglove your hair is gorgeous!!!!  I am dizzy from all of those waves!    What did you use to "slick" it back!  Where did you get that phony pony...it matches perfectly!!!

I may try this at some point.


----------



## Foxglove

Alta Angel said:


> Foxglove your hair is gorgeous!!!!  I am dizzy from all of those waves!    What did you use to "slick" it back!  Where did you get that phony pony...it matches perfectly!!!
> 
> I may try this at some point.



Thanks! Creamy leave in (Trader Joe Nourish spa mixed with KBB hair milk), a little coconut oil to seal, Ecostyler gel, and the Jilbere shower comb. After the ponytail is made I use my hands for the actual "slicking"
I got the phony pony from a random BSS on Fulton st in Brooklyn


----------



## dr.j

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hi, newbie joining here
> 
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> 
> 1. I am nearly 6 months post, so far so good
> 2. I don't really know when I will BC, I guess when I feel like it? I really don't want a TWA as I don't think it would suit me, so I will wait as long as possible to grow some decent length. Right now I am taking hair vitamins and using Mega Tek, so hopefully those things will help me grow my hair as long as possible


 
Welcome CCBB!
1. I will be 8 months post next Saturday.
2. Planning to BC at 24 months...if I can make it.  I feel like my hair grows slowly and I want some length before I do the BC.  I'm debating whether to cut as I transition or try to retain as much length as possible.


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove, that phony pony looks so natural!


----------



## hair4romheaven

Ok i know I promised hair texture shots a week ago but when i take the pic its so hard to see the texture. What i noticed which I am a little nervous about is I have no curl pattern its more like a wave pattern.


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> Sorry about all the pics guys, I haven't played in my hair in a while
> The phony pony is back. So excited bc my NG is long enough now that you don't see the straight pieces at the back



I saw your siggy pic and had to come in here to say - the waves, lawd, the waves!  I'm not even waves like that but I am utterly mesmerized by how beautiful and uniform yours are.  I love it!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

no one but you guys and my mom know i have bc'd. i have not told anyone else that i cut my hair. i'm glad i'd been rockin those bantu knots for a while, that way the chop isn't that noticeable since i'm wearing my hair in a sorta stretched style. i'm gonna keep quiet a lil while longer. i don't want to hear any hemmin and hawin about me cuttin of 'all that hair AGAIN'.  ♥


----------



## Bun Mistress

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!




I'm probably the exception, but my goal is 1. healthy hair 2. MBL 3. no more relaxers.  

I maintained most of my hair last year and only did 2 dusting (professional)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

so i recently trimmed my hair so that my bottom layer (and most of my hair) is all natural. and I am still past APL yay!





just a bit more in the front. i am TOO excited


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Sorry about all the pics guys, I haven't played in my hair in a while
> The phony pony is back. So excited bc my NG is long enough now that you don't see the straight pieces at the back


 
Love those waves. And that phony pony is the bizness!!


----------



## Khaiya

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!



Right now i'm focusing on retaining, no plans to cut for right now, i wear my hair mostly straight so there's no urgency to cut yet. I'll just cut as needed.


----------



## LoveCraze

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!


 
I've been mostly dusting my ends like a lot of us. But I did have a really good trim back in Nov. when I straightened. Dusting really kept my ends in great condition and I hardly needed any additional trimming by my hairdresser. Thank goodness she's not at all scissor happy.


----------



## MummysGirl

Ekaette, your hair!!!!!!  Can I touch it?


----------



## andromeda

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!



I usually cut inches at a time.  I went to a stylist in december to have my hair straightened and she trimmed just a bit.  I'm scheduled for a trim the end of this month (trying to do every 3 months or so) and I think I'll do a dusting.


----------



## hair4romheaven

how are you guys dusting?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Foxglove said:


> Thanks! Creamy leave in (Trader Joe Nourish spa mixed with KBB hair milk), a little coconut oil to seal, Ecostyler gel, and the Jilbere shower comb. After the ponytail is made I use my hands for the actual "slicking"
> I got the phony pony from a random BSS on Fulton st in Brooklyn



That Ecostyler gel is the truth. I didn't know that I could get waves until I tried that stuff.

Beautiful Foxglove!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i think i'm gonna style my hair in some twists tomorrow. i'm kinda nervous cuz then it will be obvious i have chopped my hair. ♥


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

you guys....june sounds so far. i might just chop the last 1-1 1/2 inches on my 2 year anniversary, march 22, and be done with this transition. we'll see. i wanna just be a curly girl already. why wait till summer. i can get it POPPIN' in the spring!


----------



## Quty_Bug

I'm transitioning and I have a question. How do you ladies get a flat ponytail? My ponytails turn into a big poof and it's super lumpy. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I say go for it BYC.  Your hair is fab!


----------



## chelleyrock

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!


 
I can't remember the last time I cut my hair, but I'm in desperate need to trim about 1-2 inches.  I've been extremely lazy during this transition and only rocking braidouts.

I really need to straighten my hair before I trim it.  I haven't straightened since October.


----------



## blksndrlla

dr.j said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Are you cutting 1-2 inches of relaxed ends periodically as you transition or just dusting the split ends and retaining as much length as possible?
> 
> TIA!


 
I did for the first year or so. However, I stopped because I found it easier to do my hair when it is longer. I was looking at a lot of long-term transitioner's fotki's and noticed how braidouts, ponytails and buns were just easier the longer the hair was...even half relaxed and half natural. The last HUGE cut I did took me b/w NL and SL...I was hovering around collar bone for a while and now I am around APL and will continue to let it grow til I cut it all...Whenever that is.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Ekaette, your hair!!!!!!  Can I touch it?



Thanks for all the compliments everybody!! I hate to do this to you MG... It's so soft! I think Tigi Moisture maniac and Aussie 3 min will be my staple moisture DCs bc they leave my hair feeling awesome. I cowashed tonight with trader joe nourish spa. I used that and coconut oil as a leave in and I put it in braids to stretch it out. If it looks good as a braidout tomorrow I'll do that. If not it will already be stretched out and I'll put it in my phony pony. I'll take pics if it looks interesting enough


----------



## Foxglove

chelleyrock said:


> I can't remember the last time I cut my hair, but I'm in desperate need to trim about 1-2 inches.  I've been extremely lazy during this transition and only rocking braidouts.
> 
> I really need to straighten my hair before I trim it.  I haven't straightened since October.



Can I tell you I was browsing the forum in class and my friend saw your hair in your siggy and asked if I was on the hair forums. She recognized your siggy lol. I found a nikos cousin thanks to you


----------



## dr.j

Hi Ladies,
I'm horrible at taking pictures.  Anyways here's an attempt at a texture shot --- 33 weeks post.


----------



## neenee280

3 months post (not counting when I did my edges in jan  ) 

I plan to do clip ends here and there...


----------



## Ltown

Since I've ended my transition I definately found that the product I used with both texture is not working. So IMO don't stock up on a product too much because once you become natural you might be stuck as PJ with stash you don't need. I was using Cantu leave in, and I guess my relax hair loved it but my natural hair does not. I'm still on the search to find something to make my curls pop.


----------



## Grand Prix

I straightened my hair!

First I DC'd with Aubrey Organics GPB (tried this for the first time, and I really really don't see the point if you're going to wash it out, so I'm not doing that anymore..) then washed and conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.

I used Sabino for the first time, hoping to fight reversion. So far so good.
No smell of burnt hair either. If my hair won't revert by the end of the week, I'll keep using it, otherwise I'll go back to good old Fantasia, it feels and looks so much nicer.

I didn't put the heat up very high and only went over each section once. I'm getting better at this. 
Result was full, fluffy, straight hair.

So here it comes. I self-trimmed!
I first warmed myself up with a search and destroy.. Then I sectioned my hair and went ahead snipped off the ends.
There was nothing to it. In fact, it was kind of fun. I had to stop myself..
No more stylists!

I'm so happy.


----------



## MummysGirl

1. PICTURES! Where are they? I don't see them 
2.  I'm so glad you finally self trimmed 

Still waiting for those pics 


Grand Prix said:


> I straightened my hair!
> 
> First I DC'd with Aubrey Organics GPB (tried this for the first time, and I really really don't see the point if you're going to wash it out, so I'm not doing that anymore..) then washed and conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.
> 
> I used Sabino for the first time, hoping to fight reversion. So far so good.
> No smell of burnt hair either. If my hair won't revert by the end of the week, I'll keep using it, otherwise I'll go back to good old Fantasia, it feels and looks so much nicer.
> 
> I didn't put the heat up very high and only went over each section once. I'm getting better at this.
> Result was full, fluffy, straight hair.
> 
> So here it comes. I self-trimmed!
> I first warmed myself up with a search and destroy.. Then I sectioned my hair and went ahead snipped off the ends.
> There was nothing to it. In fact, it was kind of fun. I had to stop myself..
> No more stylists!
> 
> I'm so happy.


----------



## MummysGirl

Transitioning Buddies!  

I thought we had a plan! Nina_Def who planned to BC @ 18 months BC'd yesterday (I  her hair though!!!! ) and Ekaette (FoxGlove) has said she might BC earlier than 18 months!

StephElise... I know you're gonna do the same soon, so I'm mentally preparing myself 

Who else has any surprises for me???


----------



## MzK

11 months (on Valentine's Day).

Keeping the back of my hair braided up (to leave it alone), but plan on getting conrows (extensions) 1st wk in Mar. Finally have a texture shot-in siggy.  Methinks 4-something.

So far, so good.


----------



## Shay72

No surprises MummysGirl but I have decided 18 months is my deadline. So sometime during the first week of 2011 I will become natural .

I'm starting to experience breakage but I know why. My hair  protein. I cut back a little now I need to up it again. That should do it .


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm in love with my coilies yal. i keep pullin on em. ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

sorry mummysgirl, it looks like you may be one of the few to really stick it out.  thats a shame. i told you i would hang in there but i just couldn't take it anymore. ♥


----------



## Ltown

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> sorry mummysgirl, it looks like you may be one of the few to really stick it out.  thats a shame. i told you i would hang in there but i just couldn't take it anymore. ♥


 
VainJane, since this is your second time transitioning so close you made the right decision. It better to finish the transition then to relax and start over again. Don't put any pressure on MummysGirl she got transitioning down


----------



## TyHill21

Hey Guys,

I wanted to post some pics of my twistout from this weekend 
(I am currently transitioning but I do keep my hair straight most of the time)
I had given up on twistouts some months back b/c my hair was so short and I did not like the way they came out.
Here are my pics.  
I simply used some garnier leave in conditioner and a tad bit of castor oil.
I really like the results 







I like this picture b/c it shows the texture of my hair.  And I actually like my lil beady beads 





After Drying I took them down





My final style









Let me know what you think


----------



## pookaloo83

TyHill21 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I wanted to post some pics of my twistout from this weekend
> (I am currently transitioning but I do keep my hair straight most of the time)
> I had given up on twistouts some months back b/c my hair was so short and I did not like the way they came out.
> Here are my pics.
> I simply used some garnier leave in conditioner and a tad bit of castor oil.
> I really like the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this picture b/c it shows the texture of my hair.  And I actually like my lil beady beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Drying I took them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think





Cute.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Transitioning Buddies!
> 
> I thought we had a plan! Nina_Def who planned to BC @ 18 months BC'd yesterday (I  her hair though!!!! ) and Ekaette (FoxGlove) has said she might BC earlier than 18 months!
> 
> StephElise... I know you're gonna do the same soon, so I'm mentally preparing myself
> 
> Who else has any surprises for me???



LOL you called me out! I was fine until I took out those micros. Blame them 
Honestly though your transition styles are out of control. If I could pull those off I might go longer. You've got transitioning down to a science so definitely stick it out if you can


----------



## chelleyrock

MummysGirl said:


> Transitioning Buddies!
> 
> I thought we had a plan! Nina_Def who planned to BC @ 18 months BC'd yesterday (I  her hair though!!!! ) and Ekaette (FoxGlove) has said she might BC earlier than 18 months!
> 
> StephElise... I know you're gonna do the same soon, so I'm mentally preparing myself
> 
> Who else has any surprises for me???


 
No surprises from me either, MummysGirl.  I plan to stick it out to 18 months, maybe 24 months.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

don't worry mummy's girl. i am doing a full 2 years! its doable girl!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey everyone! I'm new to LHCF (after lurking since....May I think) and I'll be 12 weeks post this Friday. I usually stretched my relaxers 13 weeks so I'm not having any problems as of yet. We'll see in the weeks to come.

I'm so happy to be able to FINALLY POST lol. Everyone's hair is beautiful 

Oh yah, I plan on transitioning until June, 2011, which will put me at 18 months I believe


----------



## dorko

i'm loving my twists!
i massage my scalp nightly
i feel like i can get every section when i have twists
i plan to transition for a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG time


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Imani said:


> My relaxed ends were breaking and splitting so for a while I was getting trims like every 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> But for now I am just trimming as needed. I'm not in a hurry to get rid of my relaxed ends as long as they are healthy bc I wear my hair straight all the time



I got a trim in December, I'll probably get one next month since I'll be leaving my stylist . Ideally I would like to trim every 6 months.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

TyHill21 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I wanted to post some pics of my twistout from this weekend
> (I am currently transitioning but I do keep my hair straight most of the time)
> I had given up on twistouts some months back b/c my hair was so short and I did not like the way they came out.
> Here are my pics.
> I simply used some garnier leave in conditioner and a tad bit of castor oil.
> I really like the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this picture b/c it shows the texture of my hair.  And I actually like my lil beady beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Drying I took them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think



This is beautiful!


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi Transitioning Fam, checking in. I'm currently 10.5 months post and have have been loving my hair lately. I read "Thank God I'm Natural" yesteday, and I was very tempted to chop but I luckily I couldn't find my trimming shears. I plan on getting a weave in right around my 12 month mark, and chop when I take it out in June. I've been trying to spice up my styles, so here are some picd of a pinned braidout I did this weekend.

Keep up the good work ladies!! Welcome LaFemmeNaturelle!


----------



## pookaloo83

Stepiphanie said:


> Hi Transitioning Fam, checking in. I'm currently 10.5 months post and have have been loving my hair lately. I read "Thank God I'm Natural" yesteday, and I was very tempted to chop but I luckily I couldn't find my trimming shears. I plan on getting a weave in right around my 12 month mark, and chop when I take it out in June. I've been trying to spice up my styles, so here are some picd of a pinned braidout I did this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!! Welcome LaFemmeNaturelle!




Pretty! And I love your earrings!


----------



## TyHill21

^^  Your style is beautiful and those earrings are pretty as well


----------



## MummysGirl

*TyHill21* and *Stepiphanie*: BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Transitioning Buddies!
> 
> I thought we had a plan! Nina_Def who planned to BC @ 18 months BC'd yesterday (I  her hair though!!!! ) and Ekaette (FoxGlove) has said she might BC earlier than 18 months!
> 
> StephElise... I know you're gonna do the same soon, so I'm mentally preparing myself
> 
> Who else has any surprises for me???


 

Well, I really don't have a set date in mind. I kinda at least want to go to 18 mths, and I really want to have enough length to pull back comfortably. I just feel that if my hair is too short, I will be limited on my styles. Right now I'm able to bun when I want, rock a pony, curly pony/puff etc. My hair has some serious shrinkage and I don't want to be mad at my hair if I cut too soon. So no worries. I'll be hanging for a while longer. But I'll let you know when I do finally take the plunge.


----------



## MummysGirl

StephElise said:


> Well, I really don't have a set date in mind. *I kinda at least want to go to 18 mths, and I really want to have enough length to pull back comfortably. I just feel that if my hair is too short, I will be limited on my styles*. Right now I'm able to bun when I want, rock a pony, curly pony/puff etc. My hair has some serious shrinkage and I don't want to be mad at my hair if I cut too soon. So no worries. I'll be hanging for a while longer. But I'll let you know when I do finally take the plunge.


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


> LOL you called me out! I was fine until I took out those micros. Blame them
> Honestly though your transition styles are out of control. *If I could pull those off I might go longer.* You've got transitioning down to a science so definitely stick it out if you can


 
Are you serious?? Your pony is awesome! I just keep staring at you siggy.
And just had to go back a few pages to get a nice full version of those waves.




Stepiphanie said:


>


 
This looks so cute on you!


----------



## andromeda

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to LHCF (after lurking since....May I think) and I'll be 12 weeks post this Friday. I usually stretched my relaxers 13 weeks so I'm not having any problems as of yet. We'll see in the weeks to come.
> 
> I'm so happy to be able to FINALLY POST lol. Everyone's hair is beautiful
> 
> Oh yah, I plan on transitioning until June, 2011, which will put me at 18 months I believe


 Welcome!  Early congrats on making 3 months!



dorko said:


> i'm loving my twists!
> i massage my scalp nightly
> i feel like i can get every section when i have twists
> i plan to transition for a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG time


Glad your transition is going well!


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> 1. PICTURES! Where are they? I don't see them
> 2.  I'm so glad you finally self trimmed
> 
> Still waiting for those pics


 
You've got us much too well trained in this thread, MG.
Of course I've got pics. 

So, I straightened last sunday evening and this is what my hair looked like today.






I'm always walking all around the house looking for mirrors when I'm taking a shot of the back of my hair. There's always too much flash or it's too dark or I end up taking a photo of the the wall or somewhere..
But I just had to post this pic of half my head. When I saw this picture I felt like a true LHCFer at last! Finally a pic where I'm not cheating with flash or having my arms up. Now if I just work on my aim..






 So anyway. My edges and nape have NOT reverted! I was bycicling and was torn between putting up my hood and risk breaking a sweat or leaving it down and have my hair possibly ruined by the snow.
Must frustrating bike ride ever. 










Needless to say, I totally saturated my nape and edges with the Sabino, but I'm convinced. It works!
I have this patch of 4b, very course strands in front. They're usually the first to go poof. Like, in 2 days. Can you tell at all? 

As you can see in my edges shot especially, it does leave my hair kind of dull looking.
I rubbed a little coconut oil throughout, but it didn't help much and left my hair a little stiffer than before. (Can nothing penetrate this stuff?)

Nothing I can't live with. I can hardly believe I got my hair this straight with so little heat in the first place and still have it straight today!


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> You've got us much too well trained in this thread, MG.
> Of course I've got pics.
> 
> So, I straightened last sunday evening and this is what my hair looked like today.
> 
> I'm always walking all around the house looking for mirrors when I'm taking a shot of the back of my hair. There's always too much flash or it's too dark or I end up taking a photo of the the wall or somewhere..
> But I just had to post this pic of half my head. When I saw this picture I felt like a true LHCFer at last! Finally a pic where I'm not cheating with flash or having my arms up. Now if I just work on my aim..
> 
> 
> So anyway. My edges and nape have NOT reverted! I was bycicling and was torn between putting up my hood and risk breaking a sweat or leaving it down and have my hair possibly ruined by the snow.
> Must frustrating bike ride ever.
> 
> Needless to say, I totally saturated my nape and edges with the Sabino, but I'm convinced. It works!
> I have this patch of 4b, very course strands in front. They're usually the first to go poof. Like, in 2 days. Can you tell at all?
> 
> As you can see in my edges shot especially, it does leave my hair kind of dull looking.
> I rubbed a little coconut oil throughout, but it didn't help much and left my hair a little stiffer than before. (Can nothing penetrate this stuff?)
> 
> Nothing I can't live with. I can hardly believe I got my hair this straight with so little heat in the first place and still have it straight today!


It turned out nicely!  Very pretty and thick!  I wish my hair was that uniform in thickness.  

You got your roots so sleek and straight!  I want the low-down on your flat ironing technique!


----------



## MummysGirl

You're doing really well BHCand you're an inspiration 
Thank you !!!


Black Hoya Chick said:


> don't worry mummy's girl. i am doing a full 2 years! its doable girl!






chelleyrock said:


> No surprises from me either, MummysGirl.  I plan to stick it out to 18 months, maybe 24 months.




Flattery will get you nowhere! 
Thank you 
Your siggy pic is just perfect and you can rock that and maybe cornrows/braids/twists... until you're 18 months post?
Come on Ekaette, you know you wanna 


Foxglove said:


> LOL you called me out! I was fine until I took out those micros. Blame them
> Honestly though your transition styles are out of control. If I could pull those off I might go longer. You've got transitioning down to a science so definitely stick it out if you can


----------



## divinefavor

Can I join this thread?  I just made the decision on Monday to transition to natural.  I'm excited and nervous!   I am almost 11 weeks post, my last touch up was December 5, 2009.


----------



## MummysGirl

Welcome Ladies!!!!!


----------



## onejamifan

RANT-----


I have been having a bad hair month !! It seems that no matter how much I straighten this hair, it reverts within a couple of hours! My edges are crazy and when I straighten them some hairs just stand up. My ends are crunchy and doing my own rollersets is becoming a real drag! I really want to go natural, but it's just so hard to deal with the two textures right now!! I also need a serious hair cut, but I have promised not to cut until July! My longest layer is grazing HL and it is just getting to be more than I can handle! I woke up this morning with the urge to just slap on some creamy crack and call it a day...thank God I'm out of neutralizing shampoo... Sorry for the ranting, I just want my hair to look nice when I get out of the house. I don't want to look a HAM while transitioning! 

I'm 9 months post by the way.


----------



## lust for life

12 months post (whoop whoop) ... Vain Jane was my transitioning partner in my head since we relaxed around the same time (feb 09) ... anywho, I got a sew-in yesterday b/c I've been having the urge to BC & I don't plan to chop until August but I might buckle around my birthday (May) & chop


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats!!



lust for life said:


> 12 months post (whoop whoop) ... Vain Jane was my transitioning partner in my head since we relaxed around the same time (feb 09) ... anywho, I got a sew-in yesterday b/c I've been having the urge to BC & I don't plan to chop until August but I might buckle around my birthday (May) & chop


----------



## Foxglove

Ok MG you're in luck. I was bored so I did a trial wash and go. The shrinkage got to me so I'm getting one last set of braids in 2 weeks to take me to 18 months. The only question now is single tree braids (not the cornrow kind) or senegalese twists


----------



## Platinum

One of my closest friends told me that he doesn't like my Senegalese Twists. He said that he thinks I look better without them. I told him that having the ST's is a good option for me because I don't have a lot of time to spend on my hair when I'm on the road. He says maybe you should wear your hair in a ponytail or get a perm. I was like  when he said "perm". I had to explain that I'm transitioning to natural and I told him why I was transitioning.

I told him that I hope to have a BAA  by the end of the summer and he was like:  He says he thinks I would look great with a BAA. I can't wait to rock a big 'fro.


----------



## plastic

Heyaaa ! Just came to check up on the plan to be but not soon to be naturals !! How is everyone holding up ?


----------



## Platinum

Time flies! I can't believe I'm almost 10 months post. I plan to continue transitioning for atleast another year or more. I saw a Maxiglide at Bed, Bath, and Beyond the other day for $79.99 but I didn't get it. I'll probably get one this weekend, I just won't be able to use it until I remove my Senegalese Twists.

Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## andromeda

^^^Congrats, platinum!  Continued success in your transition!



onejamifan said:


> RANT-----
> 
> 
> I have been having a bad hair month !! *It seems that no matter how much I straighten this hair, it reverts within a couple of hours! My edges are crazy and when I straighten them some hairs just stand up. My ends are crunchy and doing my own rollersets is becoming a real drag! *I really want to go natural, but it's just so hard to deal with the two textures right now!! I also need a serious hair cut, but I have promised not to cut until July! My longest layer is grazing HL and it is just getting to be more than I can handle! I woke up this morning with the urge to just slap on some creamy crack and call it a day...thank God I'm out of neutralizing shampoo... Sorry for the ranting, I just want my hair to look nice when I get out of the house. I don't want to look a HAM while transitioning!
> 
> I'm 9 months post by the way.


Congrats on making 9 months.

 Pardon me if I sound like a wannabe zen master but have you considered that you are working _against_ your hair instead of _with_ it?  As StephElise insightfully pointed out upthread, it is essential to listen to what your hair wants and needs.  I don't necessarily think straightening is out of the question but have you considered textured/curly transitioning styles?

Also, why do you feel you need a serious hair cut?  And to whom did you make this promise to delay cutting it?  Are you ignoring your hair's needs in an attempt to bend it to your will?


----------



## hair4romheaven

I need a transition partner. I am 6mths post and am tried of wearing wigs. I work out a lot so its easier but I am so sick of the fake hair ;-( I miss my hair. I'm getting a little frustrated but I do know a relaxer is not an option. i want MY BA hair BACK!!! I haven't tried bantu but have done flexi rods which only last 2 -3 days and i didn't go to the gym those days. I feel like I am being held hair hostage by my transition. LOL...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I took my twists out yesterday. Dcing all day today. I'm contemplating getting it straightened next week.


----------



## dr.j

andromeda said:


> Pardon me if I sound like a wannabe zen master but have you considered that you are working _against_ your hair instead of _with_ it? As StephElise insightfully pointed out upthread, it is essential to listen to what your hair wants and needs. I don't necessarily think straightening is out of the question but have you considered textured/curly transitioning styles?
> 
> Also, why do you feel you need a serious hair cut? And to whom did you make this promise to delay cutting it? Are you ignoring your hair's needs in an attempt to bend it to your will?


 

Thanks, andromeda!  I needed this reminder --- I've had moments of working _against_ my hair --- still learning how to work _with_ it!


----------



## cch24

washed my hair today. no heat damage! i wasn't that worried because the stylist used the mizani thermasmooth system and it works really well. 

my extra large flexi 8 came today!


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> washed my hair today. no heat damage! i wasn't that worried because the stylist used the mizani thermasmooth system and it works really well.
> 
> my extra large flexi 8 came today!



Pretty!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i bought some Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave-In Cream today. I am excited to try it. Gonna test it after I wash and DC tonight.


----------



## pookaloo83

Getting kind of frustrated with my hair. I need braids or something. I think wigs look too wiggy on me, but I may have to try some out.


----------



## Platinum

43 weeks post!!! :superbanana:


----------



## dr.j

^^^^ YaY Platinum!!   I'm reversed from you --- 34 weeks post!!


----------



## Platinum

dr.j said:


> ^^^^ YaY Platinum!!  I'm reversed from you --- 34 weeks post!!


 
Keep up the good work, Dr.j!


----------



## Jewell

7 mos post Monday, Feb. 22!  I am still going strong, and the NG is feeling and looking good!  It's getting *easier to manage* as time goes on in relation to the NG AND the texlaxed hair!  That's how it's been before--the longer I go, the easier it is to manage, and the softer it is.  I guess that's just due to the atrocities of "scab hair!"  Can't wait 'til this summer when I'll be a full year in!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i bought some Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave-In Cream today. I am excited to try it. Gonna test it after I wash and DC tonight.



You wont regret it.  The sleek and shine leave-in AND serum are my staples, and have been for like two years.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Oh and I am 36 weeks post!


----------



## MummysGirl

*14 months (61 weeks) post* 

Twists - I obviously need to practise more 
Didn't wear them out... just wanted to see my natural hair length in twists (not the length I need for a ponytail....yet):









Stretched new growth (from cornrows - I had my hair in 10/12 corows in front and box braids at the back for just under a week):





I'll DC on dry hair, work out, cowash, airdry in 2 buns and do 5/6 cornrows tonight... braidout tomorrow.

Enjoy your weekend ladies and well done everyone


----------



## LoveCraze

Oh this looks so cute! I :heart2:Flexi 8's.



cch24 said:


> washed my hair today. no heat damage! i wasn't that worried because the stylist used the mizani thermasmooth system and it works really well.
> 
> my extra large flexi 8 came today!


 







The new growth looks so nice and plump compared to the relaxed ends. Reminds me of how mine looked.
 Can't you just see yourself clipping them suckers?
http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/90_198/198_227/twists3-vi.jpg


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm 25 weeks post and i have 2 inches of growth. I know for sure i'm a slow grower now. MummysGirl your hair looks lush.


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Getting kind of frustrated with my hair. I need braids or something. I think wigs look too wiggy on me, but I may have to try some out.


I know the feeling.  I think half-wigs are a great option for anyone who's afraid of the "wiggy" look.  Me personally, I don't even feel like having part of my hair exposed and styled for the purposes of blending anymore, so I'm doing full wigs.  I'm currently rocking Motown Tresses Pippa:






.  
Taz007 recently posted a hot wig in the official half-wig thread  - I'm seriously considering buying it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MummysGirl said:


>


Nothing like some juicy twists!


----------



## Grand Prix

andromeda said:


> It turned out nicely! Very pretty and thick! I wish my hair was that uniform in thickness.
> 
> You got your roots so sleek and straight! I want the low-down on your flat ironing technique!


 
 Thank you!!
I think what helps most is pulling my roots straight (I use the comb-chase method anyway, but be sure to keep the pressure on there) and not having to be afraid of burning your scalp. I have the fhi platform and you can touch the sides without burning yourself.
Blowdrying with pressure on the roots probably helps, too.

Also, my hair isn't very thick. 
I put my flatiron up to about 360/370 and only went over each section once. So that's just my ng being fluffy. 




onejamifan said:


> RANT-----
> 
> 
> I have been having a bad hair month !! It seems that no matter how much I straighten this hair, it reverts within a couple of hours! My edges are crazy and when I straighten them some hairs just stand up. My ends are crunchy and doing my own rollersets is becoming a real drag! I really want to go natural, but it's just so hard to deal with the two textures right now!! I also need a serious hair cut, but I have promised not to cut until July! My longest layer is grazing HL and it is just getting to be more than I can handle! I woke up this morning with the urge to just slap on some creamy crack and call it a day...thank God I'm out of neutralizing shampoo... Sorry for the ranting, I just want my hair to look nice when I get out of the house. I don't want to look a HAM while transitioning!
> 
> I'm 9 months post by the way.


 
I'm sorry you're frustrated.. Everybody has a hump in their transition and for most it's between 6 and 9 months post.

About your hair reverting. I just tried using Sabino moisture block and it really helped alot.
For those edges, do you mean your do get them straight but they just won't lie down? I get that. I use a little bit of wax on them, just enough to weigh them down.

Good luck!




hair4romheaven said:


> I need a transition partner. I am 6mths post and am tried of wearing wigs. I work out a lot so its easier but I am so sick of the fake hair ;-( I miss my hair. I'm getting a little frustrated but I do know a relaxer is not an option. i want MY BA hair BACK!!! *I haven't tried bantu* but have done flexi rods which only last 2 -3 days and i didn't go to the gym those days. I feel like I am being held hair hostage by my transition. LOL...


 
Try them!!
They've made my transition soo much easier. They're so fast, simple and fun. And so _easy_!
So go on.. oke:




MummysGirl said:


>


----------



## Grand Prix

Oh.
I'm 16 months post! 

Which means I would cut in 2 months.
Uhm yeah I'm not too sure about that anymore.


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> Thank you!!
> I think what helps most is pulling my roots straight (I use the comb-chase method anyway, but be sure to keep the pressure on there) and not having to be afraid of burning your scalp. I have the fhi platform and you can touch the sides without burning yourself.
> Blowdrying with pressure on the roots probably helps, too.
> 
> Also, my hair isn't very thick.
> I put my flatiron up to about 360/370 and only went over each section once. So that's just my ng being fluffy.


Gotcha!  I figured the chase method factored into the results somehow - very effective.  I have the maxiglide (which, of course is predicated on the chase method) and will be sure to employ tension the next time I straighten.  You could've fooled me with the thickness - your hair looks great!


----------



## MummysGirl

Steph! If I do that, my hair won't fit into a ponytail!!! Don't tempt me! ;-) 
Thanks 


StephElise said:


> The new growth looks so nice and plump compared to the relaxed ends. Reminds me of how mine looked.
> Can't you just see yourself clipping them suckers?



KUTGW MB!!! I'm a slow grower too... you're not alone.
Thank you 


melissa-bee said:


> I'm 25 weeks post and i have 2 inches of growth. I know for sure i'm a slow grower now. MummysGirl your hair looks lush.



Thank you 


andromeda said:


> Nothing like some juicy twists!



 GP, thanks so much 


Grand Prix said:


>


----------



## MummysGirl

If you don't cut in 2 months, that'd be even more motivation for me to go past 20 months 


Grand Prix said:


> Oh.
> I'm 16 months post!
> 
> Which means I would cut in 2 months.
> Uhm yeah I'm not too sure about that anymore.


----------



## Alta Angel

Mummy's Girl, I cannot wait until my new growth is that long!  

I wore my busted updo to the concert last night.  I will continue to breathe life into and resurrect this style until I go to the salon on next Thurs...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

gonna try and keep my hair in the same bun all week for low manipulation. i want some growth before i cut this last 1 1/2 inches in the front


----------



## Dee_33

I think Aussie Moist gave me cone build-up   I switched back to GVP Cond. Balm and my hair feels wayyyy more moist even after air-drying .  Looks like I'm gonna go cone-free.  But the good news is that I'm about 25wks post.


----------



## dorko

ive had my twists for a month and they still relatively look neat even tho i wash it... ima try for 2 more weeks then let it rest for 2-3 weeks... and repeat cycle until im done with classes


----------



## BlondeByDesire

I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore.  I BC'd on 2/20.   I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Yesteday I pre-pooed w/ EVOO and raw honey, then cw/steamed w/ Wen fig and coconut oil. My hair felt like BUTTAH when I rinsed it out. Probably didn't even need leave in but I still used some Giovani direct and a little Wen. Braided it, and sealed with with a little qhemet olive and honey balm and vatika oil, my hair feels amazing today!


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting senegalese twists put in as we speak. When these come out I'm chopping. Sorry I didn't go longer MG curiosity is getting the best of me


----------



## Stepiphanie

BlondeByDesire said:


> I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore. I BC'd on 2/20. I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58786
> 
> View attachment 58788


 

Your hair is soo pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## BlondeByDesire

Stepiphanie said:


> Your hair is soo pretty!! Congrats!


 
Thank you.


----------



## Ltown

BlondeByDesire said:


> I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore. I BC'd on 2/20. I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58786
> 
> View attachment 58788


 


You look beautiful, welcome to the natual side! It feels wonderful doesn't it


----------



## Shay72

ltown--That is exactly what I was gonna say! 

BlondeByDesire--You look beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## caligirl2385

Congrats, BlondeByDesire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks lovely!


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations BlondebyDesire! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## jamoca5

BlondeByDesire said:


> I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore. I BC'd on 2/20. I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58786
> 
> View attachment 58788


/
 I love it! How long did you transition?


----------



## MummysGirl

BBD!!!
Beautiful!!!!!! 


BlondeByDesire said:


> I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore.  I BC'd on 2/20.   I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58786
> 
> View attachment 58788


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

jamoca5 said:


> /
> I love it! How long did you transition?


 

Sorry I just find this to be so funny because the answer is already in what you quoted!


----------



## Foxglove

BlondeByDesire said:


> I caved in - I couldn't take it anymore.  I BC'd on 2/20.   I transitioned for 15 mths and 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 58786
> 
> View attachment 58788



Congratulations BBD!! Love the color and the texture!


----------



## jamoca5

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Sorry I just find this to be so funny because the answer is already in what you quoted!


 LOL   Oh crap, I didn't even notice that! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Hi ladies, still hanging in there, just took my weave down.  The little bit of hair I left out started to get heat damaged so I took the weave down and I'm going to get Senegalese twists tmrw.  I'm sitting under my steamer as we speak with a nice deep conditioner.  I can't wait to examine my hair when I rinse out this conditioner.


----------



## Foxglove

Ok guys my senegalese twists are in. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

OMG OMG OH.EM.GEE!!! I am 23 months post. I have one more month of this left! ahhh!


----------



## blksndrlla

Black Hoya Chick said:


> OMG OMG OH.EM.GEE!!! I am 23 months post. I have one more month of this left! ahhh!


 
EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## dr.j

Congrats BlondeByDesire!!!  

Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies...

I need some advise. My friend is getting married in June in Nigeria (where I'm from) and I'm a bridesmaid. I have no idea what I'm doing to my hair, what I know I won't do is:

1. Straigthen
2. Extensions - braids, twists, etc
3. Half wig - I'll be too scared it'll fall off while I'm dancing 

Any ideas? TIA

P.S. I'll be 18 months post then and still transitioning... with maybe 2 inches of relaxed ends left.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I need some advise. My friend is getting married in June in Nigeria (where I'm from) and I'm a bridesmaid. I have no idea what I'm doing to my hair, what I know I won't do is:
> 
> 1. Straigthen
> 2. Extensions - braids, twists, etc
> 3. Half wig - I'll be too scared it'll fall off while I'm dancing
> 
> Any ideas? TIA
> 
> P.S. I'll be 18 months post then and still transitioning... with maybe 2 inches of relaxed ends left.



I really like your braidouts. A braidout with a cute headband will look beautiful. 
Or since you'll be home will they be wearing any head wraps?


----------



## MummysGirl

Oooohhhhh.... I could use a product with much better hold (a friend gave me Miss Jessie's curly pudding which I've never tried, I guess I could start experimenting now...?)

We'll use headties for the traditional ceremony - so no need to worry about my hair on that day.

Thanks Ekaette 


Foxglove said:


> I really like your braidouts. A braidout with a cute headband will look beautiful.
> Or since you'll be home will they be wearing any head wraps?


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl--Maybe some type of updo with the braidout hair?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'll be six months post on april 3rd, and I'm seriously considering BC-ing. I'd planned to wear braids most of this year anyway, so I'm kinda like what difference will it make, and why hang on to these relaxed ends....? I dunno...I need to stop watching BC vids on Youtube.


----------



## Shay72

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'll be six months post on april 3rd, and I'm seriously considering BC-ing. I'd planned to wear braids most of this year anyway, so I'm kinda like what difference will it make, and why hang on to these relaxed ends....? I dunno...I need to stop watching BC vids on Youtube.


 
Those bc vids will get you every time . I cut a little bit in the front of my hair bc I just couldn't picture how that would look . Just as with the other snips I  it. March and warmer weather will be here soon and I will be a cowashing fool again. I can't wait.


----------



## dorko

hiding my hair while in school and working has done me well
im taking these twists down in 2 weeks
and then bunning for 1 week
and twistouts/braidouts/bantu knots for 2 weeks
and then twists/braids again

this is the best way for me. if i have to do my hair daily, i would have gotten a touch-up by now cuz my hair doesn't want to agree/tangles erplexed


----------



## andromeda

Last night, I had a dream that I had bc'd and finally had all natural hair. 

I'll be straightening my hair next week.  Maybe my dream will become reality ...


----------



## Foxglove

My classmate told me today that my hair is always different. Come to think of it in the last 5-6 weeks I've had my senegalese twists, my gelled bun, my reddish kinky twists, and the micros


----------



## pookaloo83

I did a bantu knot out for the past 2 days. But my hair gets all tangly, and my hair hates tangles! But rollersetting is just too much work at this point. So I will be getting braids soon.


----------



## datladystunna

im getting a sew in saturday....im 5 months n im too busy in college to experiment what works well with my hair...so i think sew in it is!!! honestly otherwise i might take a dive into the creamy crack


----------



## Imani

I still have not decided what I want to do to my hair for the spring/summer. I know I want to give it a break but I can't decide if I want braids or a sew in. I'm leaning towards the latter. 

i'm still just wearing my hair straight all the time at the salon with steam treatments.  I just bought a bunch of stuff so I can attempt to do it myself at home. I visit the salon every week, trying to cut it down to every 2 to 3 weeks. So I bought...

-A Hana elite flat iron
-A cheap stand up steamer
-An FHI professional blow dryer

I'm still in search for a serious deep moisturizing conditioner. The one they use at my salon is their own personal product concoction and not for retail sale. not yet anyway.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Congratulations BBD!! Your hair looks fantastic.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

datladystunna said:


> im getting a sew in saturday....im 5 months n im too busy in college to experiment what works well with my hair...so i think sew in it is!!! honestly otherwise i might take a dive into the creamy crack



Don't forget to take care of your hair underneath


----------



## Platinum

I've been baggying every night, even with the Senegalese Twists. My NG is so soft, it's almost scary. I'm thinking about giving my hair a break after I remove this set of ST's next month. Then, I'll probably install the ST's again or try a sew-in. I really like the Kinky-Curly hair that Ediese was wearing in her last thread with pics.


----------



## dr.j

Man - I wish I could get twists or a sew-in or wear a half-wig to hide my hair but my job environment is fairly conservative. erplexed

 Oh well-- I guess I'll be bunning and doing braidouts for the next year or so.


----------



## Stepiphanie

dr.j said:


> Man - I wish I could get twists or a sew-in or wear a half-wig to hide my hair but my job environment is fairly conservative. erplexed
> 
> Oh well-- I guess I'll be bunning and doing braidouts for the next year or so.



Why wouldn't you be able to wear sewn-ins or half wigs in a conservative environment? I also work for a very conservative company(black suits, stockings and all), and I often wear sewn ins and half wigs with no problems.


----------



## MummysGirl

I just put up a flat twist video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NYeU2YqZ-s

Not as neat as usual (I was ill while recording it and that was the only time I had to record a flat twist video in a while).

Please let me know what you think...


----------



## Platinum

I'll be 10 months post tomorrow!


----------



## MummysGirl

Twistout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP5hK6q4VhE

Be warned: it's a little dark 



MummysGirl said:


> I just put up a flat twist video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NYeU2YqZ-s
> 
> Not as neat as usual (I was ill while recording it and that was the only time I had to record a flat twist video in a while).
> 
> Please let me know what you think...


----------



## MummysGirl

Good job 


Platinum said:


> I'll be 10 months post tomorrow!


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Twistout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP5hK6q4VhE
> 
> Be warned: it's a little dark


 
Oh the outcome is great!!! I love it!!


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Twistout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP5hK6q4VhE
> 
> Be warned: it's a little dark



You are really good at those!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Ladies 

Glad you like 

Bedtime for me here in London... goodnight.



StephElise said:


> Oh the outcome is great!!! I love it!!





Foxglove said:


> You are really good at those!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i'm loving my twistout right now. my hair is so silky and soft and springy lol. i like this coconut oil too. i can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow with this Hair One and see how that works. then i wanna experiment some more with styling.  ♥


----------



## Platinum

Great job, MummysGirl!


----------



## Grand Prix

Ladies who hide their hair throughout their transition.. How do you manage! 

Yesterday I washed after having it straight for 9 days and I was so glad to see my tiny coilies again. I stood in front of the mirror shaking my head from side to side to see how they bounced. 
I missed them.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> I just put up a flat twist video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NYeU2YqZ-s
> 
> Not as neat as usual (I was ill while recording it and that was the only time I had to record a flat twist video in a while).
> 
> Please let me know what you think...


 
Looks great!

Have to add that you have the smoothest skin.


----------



## MummysGirl

I know what you mean!!! I even have a video showing me touching & playing in my new growth after my 1st wash/DC when I straightened. I love playing in my hair 



Grand Prix said:


> Ladies who hide their hair throughout their transition.. How do you manage!
> 
> Yesterday I washed after having it straight for 9 days and I was so glad to see my tiny coilies again. I stood in front of the mirror shaking my head from side to side to see how they bounced.
> I missed them.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> I know what you mean!!! I even have a video showing me touching & playing in my new growth after my 1st wash/DC when I straightened. I love playing in my hair


 
Lol, yes I saw that one and could feel your joy.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you GP! It's so funny, I was worried that my skin looked dry cos I was at home and ill...  we're our own worst critics!

Thank you!!!!


Grand Prix said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Have to add that you have the smoothest skin.


----------



## Dee_33

25 wks post and luving it.  I won't bc at all, just gonna grow it out.  I'm soooo luving how thick my hair is, I forgot how thick it was.


----------



## andromeda

MummysGirl said:


> Twistout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP5hK6q4VhE
> 
> Be warned: it's a little dark


  Both vids are great.  Very informative and well-executed.  The only thing I might do is speed up certain sections (i.e. twisting/undoing twists) where it's not essential that the viewer see the process in a precise manner in real time.  The results are great!  Your hair looks fully natural - so uniform and thick!


Grand Prix said:


> Ladies who hide their hair throughout their transition.. How do you manage!
> 
> Yesterday I washed after having it straight for 9 days and I was so glad to see my tiny coilies again. I stood in front of the mirror shaking my head from side to side to see how they bounced.
> I missed them.


Girl, I'm about to go stir-crazy.  I've had these cornrows in for almost a month and twirling the buckshots in my nape is the most I've gotten to play with my hair.  Even though I know the end of the month is fast approaching, it can't come soon enough!


----------



## dr.j

Stepiphanie said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to wear sewn-ins or half wigs in a conservative environment? I also work for a very conservative company(black suits, stockings and all), and I often wear sewn ins and half wigs with no problems.


 
My concern is wearing something that does not look authentic.  I would more likely wear a sew-in or half wig that looked real enough by my standards.  I just haven't seen any that have impressed me.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

My transition is over. I chopped!


----------



## MummysGirl

Really?

Where are the pictures? 


Trini_Chutney said:


> My transition is over. I chopped!


----------



## andromeda

Trini_Chutney said:


> My transition is over. I chopped!



Congratulations!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

MummysGirl said:


> Really?
> 
> Where are the pictures?



Thank you!! Thread is posted. I'll add more pics this weekend after I play in it a little bit.


----------



## Foxglove

Trini_Chutney said:


> My transition is over. I chopped!



Congratulations!! I just saw the thread
and just noticed the name change lol


----------



## Foxglove

Here are the twists finally. I had to cut them bc they were waaaaay too long


----------



## Platinum

Trini_Chutney said:


> My transition is over. I chopped!


 
Congratulations!



Foxglove said:


> Here are the twists finally. I had to cut them bc they were waaaaay too long


 
Very pretty! I love Senegalese Twists.


----------



## Platinum

10 months posts!:superbanana: Time flies! I can't believe it's been almost a year since I started transitioning. I wish I had made the decision to transition earlier, because I would probably have a BAA by now. I don't plan to chop anytime soon.


----------



## bubblebtm2

1. 12 months post
2. Planning on transitioning for 24 months


----------



## Alta Angel

Hey everyone!

I went to the salon yesterday and I thoroughly enjoyed someone else having to work with my hair while I sat back and relaxed!  I have been maintaining 7 inches of length in the back with trims every 3 months, so last night I had my stylist cut off 2 inches.  

The good news is that I now officially have more natural hair than relaxed (4.5 inches new of growth)...the bad news is that I have no idea what I am going to do with it after I wash it.  I think I am going to try a braid-n-curl or get one of those phony natural textured buns.

HHG!


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I went to the salon yesterday and I thoroughly enjoyed someone else having to work with my hair while I sat back and relaxed! I have been maintaining 7 inches of length in the back with trims every 3 months, so last night I had my stylist cut off 2 inches.
> 
> *The good news is that I now officially have more natural hair than relaxed (4.5 inches new of growth)...*the bad news is that I have no idea what I am going to do with it after I wash it. I think I am going to try a braid-n-curl or get one of those phony natural textured buns.
> 
> HHG!


 
Great job!!!  @ the bolded --- I can't wait to report that to the group!
KUTGW!


----------



## LoveCraze

dr.j said:


> Great job!!! @ the bolded --- I can't wait to report that to the group!
> KUTGW!


 

I concur! I also look forward to the day that I have more natural hair than relaxed. I just really don't want to cut right now to get there.


----------



## skegeesmb

Alta Angel said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I went to the salon yesterday and I thoroughly enjoyed someone else having to work with my hair while I sat back and relaxed!  I have been maintaining 7 inches of length in the back with trims every 3 months, so last night I had my stylist cut off 2 inches.
> 
> The good news is that I now officially have more natural hair than relaxed (4.5 inches new of growth)...the bad news is that I have no idea what I am going to do with it after I wash it.  I think I am going to try a braid-n-curl or get one of those phony natural textured buns.
> 
> HHG!




Nice!  Congratulations.  I have about 4 inches of relaxed hair now.  I have about 4 more months until I can say I have 50/50 natural relaxed hair!


----------



## cch24

I'll be 72 weeks post tomorrow! I stopped counting my weeks a while ago, but I got curious. I can't believe it's been that long!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

pulled the natural hair taught to check length. i put on a bra this time so i could see. for 23 months i got great growth! i am proud (the part i am pulling is ALL natural)


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am a little ashamed to type this:

11 weeks post 
Transitioning until whenever. LOL


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiGirl said:


> I am a little ashamed to type this:
> 
> 11 weeks post
> Transitioning until whenever. LOL



 at you saying you're ashamed.



I'm only 4 months post. I have been wearing a phony pony for the past couple days and just started co washing. So far so good. I'm starting to have alot of waves now, so I'm going to start looking into getting a curly one instead of the straight one I have now.


----------



## dorko

im tryna let these twists last 1-2 more weeks.. they don't look bad at all.. i wear one hairstyle o_0 but i miss my hair yet i don't want to do it loll

almost 8 months!


----------



## andromeda

Black Hoya Chick said:


> pulled the natural hair taught to check length. i put on a bra this time so i could see.* for 23 months i got great growth! i am proud (the part i am pulling is ALL natural)*


You should be proud - that's some excellent growth! 



NikkiGirl said:


> I am a little ashamed to type this:
> 
> 11 weeks post
> Transitioning until whenever. LOL


Why be ashamed?  Keep on keeping on! 

O/T: Is that illamasqua polish in your siggy? 



pookaloo83 said:


> at you saying you're ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm only 4 months post. I have been wearing a phony pony for the past couple days and just started co washing. So far so good*. I'm starting to have alot of waves now, so I'm going to start looking into getting a curly one instead of the straight one I have now.


Glad that's working out for you! 


dorko said:


> im tryna let these twists last 1-2 more weeks.. they don't look bad at all.. i wear one hairstyle o_0 but i miss my hair yet i don't want to do it loll
> 
> almost 8 months!


Congrats on your progress!


----------



## andromeda

Finishing up my overnight prepoo.  Took out my cornrows last night after having them in for a month.  Two things I've realized:

I have breakage along my front edges.   I actually noticed a patch on the left side the other day.    Gotta be better with moisturizing/sealing all of my hair evenly.  Darn this dry winter air.   I had even gone as far as whole head-baggying to avoid the drying the effects but the last week I went back to  just baggying the ends.  I'll change my braiding pattern by doing one braid across the front in addition to the cornrows I usually do going straight back.  Hopefully this will reduce stress on the front of my hair.

I might have low-medium density hair.  I actually realized this a few weeks ago.  When I started my transition, I had memories of my thick childhood fro.  Having been on LHCF and seeing all the beautiful heads here, I now realize that my hair was never incredibly thick (highly dense).  I'll have to look at some pictures to confirm but I don't remember having "rudy huxtable" hair when I pressed it; the thickness was only apparent in its natural state.   When I was a pre-teen/teen, I used to complain about the thickness not translating when it was pressed or permed.  Granted, I had bad hair practices back then.  I already know I have fine strands, which is why I've been hennaing.  Now I'll definitely be stepping up my JBCO game.  Gotta work with what I have.


----------



## LoveCraze

Black Hoya Chick said:


> pulled the natural hair taught to check length. i put on a bra this time so i could see. for 23 months i got great growth! i am proud (the part i am pulling is ALL natural)


 

YOU GO GIRL!!! That's excellent progress! I love it!!


----------



## Imani

andromeda said:


> Finishing up my overnight prepoo.  Took out my cornrows last night after having them in for a month.  Two things I've realized:
> 
> I have breakage along my front edges.   I actually noticed a patch on the left side the other day.    Gotta be better with moisturizing/sealing all of my hair evenly.  Darn this dry winter air.   I had even gone as far as whole head-baggying to avoid the drying the effects but the last week I went back to  just baggying the ends.  I'll change my braiding pattern by doing one braid across the front in addition to the cornrows I usually do going straight back.  Hopefully this will reduce stress on the front of my hair.
> 
> *I might have low-medium density hair.  I actually realized this a few weeks ago.  When I started my transition, I had memories of my thick childhood fro.  Having been on LHCF and seeing all the beautiful heads here, I now realize that my hair was never incredibly thick (highly dense).  I'll have to look at some pictures to confirm but I don't remember having "rudy huxtable" hair when I pressed it; the thickness was only apparent in its natural state.   When I was a pre-teen/teen, I used to complain about the thickness not translating when it was pressed or permed. * Granted, I had bad hair practices back then.  I already know I have fine strands, which is why I've been hennaing.  Now I'll definitely be stepping up my JBCO game.  Gotta work with what I have.



This sounds like me. I do not have Rudy or Oprah hair at all. I wish I did. When my hair is straight it can start looking thin very easily. 

I used to think I had thick hair back in the day bc people were always telling me I did. But I realize now, its just that in the town/neighborhood I grew up in, everyone else's hair was so tore up in comparison, mine seemed thick. 

This is part of the reason I'm transitioning, I hated how thin my hair looked relaxed sometimes.  The day after a relaxer, i used to want to go somewhere and hide out. Like seriously, I thought it looked so thin and ugly, I would not want to leave the house. And I would never schedule a touch up if I knew I had a event coming up bc i didn't want my hair looking all anorexic. 

I'm 4b and I've noticed that alot of the 4b ladies on here (natural and relaxed) that have long hair have uber dense hair.  It makes me wonder if its going to be harder for me to retain my hair bc it is not thick.


----------



## andromeda

Yes! 


Imani said:


> This sounds like me. I do not have Rudy or Oprah hair at all. I wish I did. When my hair is straight it can start looking thin very easily.
> 
> I used to think I had thick hair back in the day bc people were always telling me I did. But I realize now, its just that in the town/neighborhood I grew up in, everyone else's hair was so tore up in comparison, mine seemed thick.
> 
> This is part of the reason I'm transitioning, I hated how thin my hair looked relaxed sometimes.  The day after a relaxer, i used to want to go somewhere and hide out. Like seriously, I thought it looked so thin and ugly, I would not want to leave the house. And I would never schedule a touch up if I knew I had a event coming up bc i didn't want my hair looking all anorexic.


Yep.  For me, touch-ups were a crap shoot.  I would sometimes have a helmet-hair look that wasn't at all flattering to my face.  


> I'm 4b and I've noticed that alot of the 4b ladies on here (natural and relaxed) that have long hair have uber dense hair.  It makes me wonder if its going to be harder for me to retain my hair bc it is not thick.


  I've also noticed that a lot of the long-haired 4b naturals have coarse strands (often in addition to medium or high density).  I think strand size also makes a world of difference in retention and apparent thickness (esp when straightened).  There's actually a low-density support thread around here somewhere.  I subscribed and have been keeping an eye on it.


----------



## sweetpuff

Excuse the long rant.
Well I'm close to a year post. 
Yesterday, I did a deep conditionning with ''Lekair Cholesterol'' for a couple of hours. then I washed with what's left of my Trememmé shampoo, put a mix of 'Tresemmé conditioner' and 'roux porosity control'. added a lil leave-in.
Now all hell broke loose when I wanted to put my hair in a bun, baggy the bun and put a california hump in front. well.... did not work. looked sloppy anyway I put it. My new growth is longer, stronger, more resilient...good thing I guess.

I made two pigtails in twists and called it a day. I might have to go to a braider. But it costs a lot for my budget.
Now I have a week (spring break) to figure out how to style my hair before going back to work. bantu knots out will be tested, trust me.
When I go through days like this, I just feel like cutting my relaxed ends (more than half my total length) go to the US and stack up on KCCC. But I'll see if I can wait another year.
I should be happy, my NG is growing and is healthy. oh well.

Thanks for letting me vent out.


----------



## mahogany66

I did the BC 2/27/10. My last relaxer was 8/09, those two textures nearly drove me insane... I'm soo loving my hair now..


----------



## blksndrlla

mahogany66 said:


> I did the BC 2/27/10. My last relaxer was 8/09, those two textures nearly drove me insane... I'm soo loving my hair now..


 PICTURES???

Oh...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## wontonfm

I'm almost 7 months post! I'm struggling and would love to find some Fotkis from other 4a/4b girls who are or who have transitioned.  

I've been steady wearing buns for most of my transition thus far but recognize that it's about time I tried some other styles.  I think I'm waiting for the weather to get warmer because my hair does NOT love the Canadian cold


----------



## hair4romheaven

how are you ladies bunning at 6+ mnts post?


----------



## Foxglove

hair4romheaven said:


> how are you ladies bunning at 6+ mnts post?


 
I had to introduce gel into my life. My buns were just too sloppy without it
I do want to try bunning with just shea butter though after setting it with a scarf. I'll do it on an off day to see if it will last all day


----------



## Foxglove

wontonfm said:


> I'm almost 7 months post! I'm struggling and would love to find some Fotkis from other 4a/4b girls who are or who have transitioned.
> 
> I've been steady wearing buns for most of my transition thus far but recognize that it's about time I tried some other styles. I think I'm waiting for the weather to get warmer because my hair does NOT love the Canadian cold


 
Just off the top of my head I can think of mine (http://public.fotki.com/Ekaette/), mummysgirl, stephelise, platinum, Temilnd
I know I'm forgetting some people and some don't have fotkis.
I would go through from pg 1 of this thread and the 2009 one and go to profiles of members whose hair looks like yours. That's how I find fotkis of hair cousins


----------



## neenee280

Aussie Moist is my new bff during this transition!!!  :reddancer:


----------



## MummysGirl

Fotkis of mentioned:
http://members.fotki.com/Ekaette/about/
http://members.fotki.com/MummysGirl/about/
http://members.fotki.com/stephelise/about/
http://members.fotki.com/TemiLnd/about/
Platinum... do you have a fotki? If you do, what's the link? 



Foxglove said:


> Just off the top of my head I can think of mine (http://public.fotki.com/Ekaette/), *mummysgirl, stephelise, platinum, Temilnd*
> I know I'm forgetting some people and some don't have fotkis.
> I would go through from pg 1 of this thread and the 2009 one and go to profiles of members whose hair looks like yours. That's how I find fotkis of hair cousins


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> Fotkis of mentioned:
> http://members.fotki.com/Ekaette/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/MummysGirl/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/stephelise/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/TemiLnd/about/
> Platinum... do you have a fotki? If you do, what's the link?


 
 Girl, I haven't updated my fotki in almost a year and a half. I guess I might as well get started on that. I also need to get a good camera. My camera phone pics never really turn out so good.


----------



## Shay72

hair4romheaven said:


> how are you ladies bunning at 6+ mnts post?


 
I use Qhemet's Olive & Hydrating Balm and scarf. It's a little boufanty (sp?) in the back. I'd rather it look tight rather than actually be tight if that makes sense.

I am 8 months post as of today.  I think I should have more new growth at this point. I think what is really going on is as my new growth is getting longer my hair is getting coilier (sp?) which=shrinkage.  I am starting to use growth aides now so we will see because I *will* end my transition the first week of Jan 2011.


----------



## andromeda

I straightened my hair.  The line separating my ng and relaxed hair is so darn rough!  I used the maxiglide and made sure to "pre-soften" that line and ends with the steam.  I have whole sections of my hair that are fully natural.  I know most of them are from the knot debacle I had a while back but there's also a section in the back -  don't remember having a knot back there  but I'll have to check pics to verify.

In light of my realization re: density, I'm going to change up my wash/co-wash technique.  I've been washing in sections since starting my transition but I haven't been consistent with not washing my hair loose.  I feel like keeping my hair in braids while shampooing isn't effective in eliminating build-up and avoiding tangles.  However, I lost too much hair over the course of yesterday and today.  I dentangled on my oiled hair, put in loose twists, untwisted, shampooed each section loose while finger detangling, retwisted, applied henna, rinsed out henna with v05 moisture milk and detangled again, applied dc, rinsed out dc this morning and detangled again, applied leave-in and heat protectant, detangled again with with wide-tooth and then fine tooth comb, blow-dried and flat-ironed, detangling each section as needed to make sure that it wouldn't get caught in Maxiglide's teeth.  Too much detangling!   I simply can't afford to lose that much hair.

I'm going to start my s&d mission later and evaluate whether I should bc or continue to transition.


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> Girl, I haven't updated my fotki in almost a year and a half. I guess I might as well get started on that. I also need to get a good camera. My camera phone pics never really turn out so good.


 
Since we're talking about camera phone pics, thought I would throw these in just because my hair was behaving for a few days.












Pulled back with a simple headband from what else, ....a bantu knot out!!


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> I straightened my hair.  The line separating my ng and relaxed hair is so darn rough!  I used the maxiglide and made sure to "pre-soften" that line and ends with the steam.  I have whole sections of my hair that are fully natural.  I know most of them are from the knot debacle I had a while back but there's also a section in the back -  don't remember having a knot back there  but I'll have to check pics to verify.
> 
> In light of my realization re: density, I'm going to change up my wash/co-wash technique.  I've been washing in sections since starting my transition but I haven't been consistent with not washing my hair loose.  I feel like keeping my hair in braids while shampooing isn't effective in eliminating build-up and avoiding tangles.  However, I lost too much hair over the course of yesterday and today.  I dentangled on my oiled hair, put in loose twists, untwisted, shampooed each section loose while finger detangling, retwisted, applied henna, rinsed out henna with v05 moisture milk and detangled again, applied dc, rinsed out dc this morning and detangled again, applied leave-in and heat protectant, detangled again with with wide-tooth and then fine tooth comb, blow-dried and flat-ironed, detangling each section as needed to make sure that it wouldn't get caught in Maxiglide's teeth.  Too much detangling!   I simply can't afford to lose that much hair.
> 
> I'm going to start my s&d mission later and evaluate whether I should bc or continue to transition.



That is a lot of detangling. My arms got tired just from reading lol


----------



## seraphinelle

I'm still here.  Still in the weave.  Will take it down after my assessment March 15th.  And think I will go to kinky twists next.


----------



## Grand Prix

Straightened again today.
I figured I could do this once every 2 weeks. I've been keeping tension on my edges 24/7 (feels like I've either worn a ponytail or bantu knots for the past 16 months). I'll try this for a while.. who knows, my hair might like it.

I DC'd with AO white camelia. Bad idea. 
I thought because my hair was so dull the last time, I'd use a heavier, richer conditioner.

I actually heard the sizzle a few times.

Now it's greasy and so thin looking.

Used even less heat, though. 335.
And it smells nice. 



andromeda said:


> I straightened my hair. The line separating my ng and relaxed hair is so darn rough! I used the maxiglide and made sure to "pre-soften" that line and ends with the steam. I have whole sections of my hair that are fully natural. I know most of them are from the knot debacle I had a while back but there's also a section in the back - don't remember having a knot back there  but I'll have to check pics to verify.
> 
> In light of my realization re: density, I'm going to change up my wash/co-wash technique. I've been washing in sections since starting my transition but I haven't been consistent with not washing my hair loose. I feel like keeping my hair in braids while shampooing isn't effective in eliminating build-up and avoiding tangles. However, I lost too much hair over the course of yesterday and today. I dentangled on my oiled hair, put in loose twists, untwisted, shampooed each section loose while finger detangling, retwisted, applied henna, rinsed out henna with v05 moisture milk and detangled again, applied dc, rinsed out dc this morning and detangled again, applied leave-in and heat protectant, detangled again with with wide-tooth and then fine tooth comb, blow-dried and flat-ironed, detangling each section as needed to make sure that it wouldn't get caught in Maxiglide's teeth. Too much detangling!  I simply can't afford to lose that much hair.
> 
> I'm going to start my s&d mission later and evaluate whether I should bc or continue to transition.


 
What about the results?
Pics? 

Why did you feel the need to detangle all that much, by the way?
I say only detangle once per wash, keep it stretched afterwards so you won't have to detangle again.
I personally don't detangle at all (if I'm straightening) until I blowdry, and if you do this with enough tension you won't need to detangle afterwards either.
I do this in sections, btw.

I think natural hair won't ever be fully detangled for long anyway. You could go around doing this 3 times a day and it will still get at least a little tangly.


----------



## wontonfm

MummysGirl said:


> Fotkis of mentioned:
> http://members.fotki.com/Ekaette/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/MummysGirl/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/stephelise/about/
> http://members.fotki.com/TemiLnd/about/
> Platinum... do you have a fotki? If you do, what's the link?



Thanks so much for the links


----------



## MissYocairis

KiSseS03 said:


> Hey MummysGirl ! We're transitioning twins, I am also 11 months post, and I'm aiming to transition for a minimum of 18 months.
> 
> *I have passed the most difficult part of transitioning and I believe it will be smooth sailing from here on in*!



Hi Ladies!  

I'm six and a half months post (week 26 today) and seriously considering transitioning.  

Please give me your thoughts on "the most difficult part of transitioning".  When is that?  And, when is it over? I never knew transitioning got easier before a bc.  Please share. Thanks!


----------



## pookaloo83

16 weeks post, and I've been wearing a phony pony and co washing every other day. It has really turned my hair around!


----------



## MummysGirl

From what the ladies here have said, it's anytime between months 6 and 9/10. I didn't have this problem and I think it's cos I started doing pixie braids as a transition style around this same period, which gave me 2-3 week breaks from my hair.

I think the best thing to do if your hair starts to misbehave is to go the low-no manipulation route until the time passes...

How's your hair treating you right now?



Smuckie_Slick said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm six and a half months post (week 26 today) and seriously considering transitioning.
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on "the most difficult part of transitioning".  When is that?  And, when is it over? I never knew transitioning got easier before a bc.  Please share. Thanks!


----------



## MissYocairis

Well, I've been wearing half wigs mostly...but I really want to wear my own hair...I'm just afraid that too much manipulation could cause breakage at my line of demarcation.  So...if I do wear my hair, I will do a braid out and wear a crinkly bun and just slick down my edges.  Or, I'll wear pocahontas braids with slicked edges.  But that takes a LOT of brushing to get it tame.  

I wish I could wear a full braidout down but my shrinkage is pulling my relaxed ends up so high that I feel my hair looks even shorter than it did before I started transitioning! (I know that doesn't make sense...it's freaky)

I do dc weekly.  The condition of it seems good.  AO Honeysuckle Rose condish has been a Godsend for leaving me with easy to detangle new growth.  

I'm just bored.  I get tempted to texlax...but if I know that I'm in that difficult period, I can make myself suck it up and be patient.  That's why I was surprised to see that it will get easier.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Transitioning from texlaxed and I did a moisture/protien treatment this morning (applied like a relaxer):

4 tbsp BPT Wheat Germ
2 tbsp Trader Joes Nourish Spa
2 tbsp Aphogee 2-min
1 tsp amla powder
2 tbsp honey
5 drops rosemary oil
5 drops lavender oil

I left this on for 2 hours and my hair came out soft,strong, and shiny with no breakage. HHG!


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> What about the results?
> Pics?


My hair was is more kinky-straight than bone-straight and I don't have any swang  but it doesn't really matter since I'm doing protective styles.  Next time I'll use much smaller sections when flat-ironing to get my hair straighter.  As long as there's a difference b/w the thickness of the two textures, I won't have swang so I won't waste time trying to achieve it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Can I claim apl?  It doesn't really matter since it's gonna get cut off eventually but...um...yeah...





Ended up securing the bun with black hair pins since the patterns of the hair accessories didn't match.  I miss having a three-way mirror...



> Why did you feel the need to detangle all that much, by the way?


After the Great Knot Debacle of '09, I'm paranoid about tangles.  Also, I had read that  you should detangle gradually until you're able to run a fine-tooth comb through the hair prior to using the maxiglide.


> I say only detangle once per wash, keep it stretched afterwards so you won't have to detangle again.
> I personally don't detangle at all (if I'm straightening) until I blowdry, and if you do this with enough tension you won't need to detangle afterwards either.
> I do this in sections, btw.
> 
> I think natural hair won't ever be fully detangled for long anyway. You could go around doing this 3 times a day and it will still get at least a little tangly.


I actually did the blowdried with tension using a hotsock-style diffuser I had bought a few months ago after reading pinkskate's thread on straightening natural hair.  I divided my hair into about 10-12 sections and it worked pretty well on loosening the kinks.  

Next time I'll only detangle once (or twice).  Even with keeping it stretched (I usually do so in twists or braids), it still tangles.  It doesn't bother me too much usually but since I was straightening, I wanted to make sure it was completely detangled.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Transitioning has been fairly easy for me and I attribute this to protective styling as well.  I have been using half wigs, sew-in weaves, and most recently senegalese twists which I consider a break from everything.  I bought a steamer back in Dec and I find that its use REALLY makes detangling very, very easy, it's not a chore at all even after my hair has been braided up for 1.5-2 months at a time.  I'm still going strong at this point with no hair issues at all, HHG ladies.


----------



## lolascurls

I'm now 13 weeks plus post! I want to get a steamer so bad (I'm currently bidding on ebay)!

But I need to see if I can go back to protective styles but nothing that draws too much attention (I feel self-conscious with my half-wigs!). 
Maybe I should re-install my crochet braid style curlies with bigger cornrows underneath (too small last time!).


Ohh, dreaming of steaming:


----------



## Platinum

Andromeda, you look like you're APL.


----------



## Shay72

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm six and a half months post (week 26 today) and seriously considering transitioning.
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on "the most difficult part of transitioning". When is that? And, when is it over? I never knew transitioning got easier before a bc. Please share. Thanks!


 
I totally agree with MummysGirl on this. Months 6-8 so far have been . I'm only doing my hair 1x/wk right now.  I will start cowashing once spring arrives but still just slap it into a wet bun.



Smuckie_Slick said:


> I wish I could wear a full braidout down but my shrinkage is pulling my relaxed ends up so high that I feel my hair looks even shorter than it did before I started transitioning! (I know that doesn't make sense...it's freaky)


 
This makes alot of sense! My hair has looked the same length for 8 months.  I'm texlaxed and a no heat user so that adds to that too.


----------



## Thann

Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?

I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one.  Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

tried something a little different today. if i like it, i will explain tomorrow. if i don't, i'll act like it never happened and keep it moving lol


----------



## dorko

been attempting to remove my twists slowly this week. i miss my hair! and it's only been 5/6 weeks lol
... i wish i took pictures of my nape to show the difference. it's grown! i'm glad so far my hair is moisturized as i take them out. i've been braiding them as i remove them to make sure they don't tangle and to blend with the twists.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

oh i i cut another 1/2 inch off the front (couldn't help it). only about 1 inch left.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Officially 8 months post!!! Wigs have definitley been my saving grace and will be until July for my b-day.


----------



## MummysGirl

mrsjohnson and Ekaette (foxglove) should know... 

I don't use gel (I have a small tub of ecostyler) often but when I do, I apply leave in, airdry, moisturise, seal and then apply a small amount of gel... I haven't applied enough to get those nice waves that mrsjohnson and Ekaette get.



Thann said:


> Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?
> 
> I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one.  Any input is appreciated!


----------



## MummysGirl

I agree 

My hair looks shorter (or the same length) now in braidouts/twistouts if I use the exact same techniques I used when I started transitioning. 

Now I have to airdry my hair stretched out e.g.




Before doing flat twists/cornrows for twistouts/braidouts.

This method shows more length 



Shay72 said:


> This makes alot of sense! My hair has looked the same length for 8 months.  I'm texlaxed and a no heat user so that adds to that too.



It does get easier... hang in there 


Smuckie_Slick said:


> I wish I could wear a full braidout down but my shrinkage is pulling my relaxed ends up so high that I feel my hair looks even shorter than it did before I started transitioning! (I know that doesn't make sense...it's freaky)
> 
> I do dc weekly.  The condition of it seems good.  AO Honeysuckle Rose condish has been a Godsend for leaving me with easy to detangle new growth.
> 
> I'm just bored.  I get tempted to texlax...but if I know that I'm in that difficult period, I can make myself suck it up and be patient.  That's why I was surprised to see that it will get easier.


----------



## MummysGirl

Patiently waiting... 


Black Hoya Chick said:


> tried something a little different today. if i like it, i will explain tomorrow. if i don't, i'll act like it never happened and keep it moving lol


----------



## Platinum

Still rocking Senegalese Twists. I'll probably take them out at the end of this month. I keep dreaming about BC'ing  and rocking a BAA. I'm on a mission to reach APL this year so I'm definetely not planning to BC this year.


----------



## LoveCraze

Thann said:


> Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?
> 
> I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one. Any input is appreciated!


 
Yes I use Ecostyler all the time in combination with curl activator gel. Normally if I'm going for the wavy look, I use the curl activator first and then put eco on top. This keeps my hair moisturized and soft yet with a good hold.  I have the Eco with olive oil but I haven't used it much. I mostly use the clear and it works just fine. I've also used Elasta QP Mango butter moisturizer underneath the Eco and that worked fine too. Just know that some moisturizers do not play well with gel such as Cantu shea Butter.


----------



## MummysGirl

You're almost one year post 



StephElise said:


> Yes I use Ecostyler all the time in combination with curl activator gel. Normally if I'm going for the wavy look, I use the curl activator first and then put eco on top. This keeps my hair moisturized and soft yet with a good hold.  I have the Eco with olive oil but I haven't used it much. I mostly use the clear and it works just fine. I've also used Elasta QP Mango butter moisturizer underneath the Eco and that worked fine too. Just know that some moisturizers do not play well with gel such as Cantu shea Butter.


----------



## MzK

It will be one year of transitioning Mar. 14th, but I plan to go a little longer. 

Getting cornrows (I'd like the 'feed-in' kind) this weekend.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Thann said:


> Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?
> 
> I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one.  Any input is appreciated!



I used the clear Ecostyler gel a couple of times to bun. This is what I do, moisturize my hair with scurl or water and shea butter, then I apply a generous amount of Ecostyler gel to my hair and brush my hair back into a bun. I tie a silk scarf around my head and in the morning my hair is smoothed down with waves. This last for 2-3 days..I just spray scurl on my hands at night and smooth my hair back and tie down with a scarf again....I don't reapply the gel.

The only problem I have is that after a couple of days, my hair is flaky . So I need to figure that out...



MummysGirl said:


> mrsjohnson and Ekaette (foxglove) should know...
> 
> I don't use gel (I have a small tub of ecostyler) often but when I do, I apply leave in, airdry, moisturise, seal and then apply a small amount of gel... I haven't applied enough to get those nice waves that mrsjohnson and Ekaette get.



Thanks


----------



## mrsjohnson75

So I'm 8 months into my transition. Week 36.

I'm still learning a lot about my hair. Its growing, thick, and strong. I love it. It seems to be getting darker...maybe the relaxer was making it light?  No one has said anything about my hair except "girl you got some thick hair". I think that since I have always worn braidouts, bantu knots, and buns....its nothing different to them. I also think that's why this transition is so easy for me. I rarely straighten my hair when I was relaxed and I'm sure it will be the same once I'm natural.

I added some texture pics in my month 7 album. I'll add more month 8 pics soon.

Keep up all the good work ladies!


----------



## andromeda

Platinum said:


> Andromeda, you look like you're APL.



Thanks!  

I'm feeling you on the BC dreams!   I'm going to try and hold out until APL also or at least SL.

I started my S&D mission but my strands are so fine that it's tedious and the length of my hair only makes it moreso.  I haven't found any splits so far and I don't plan on trimming any good ends just for the sake of trimming.  I've been taking care of my ends and now that I'm sort of over treating my relaxed ends like the debil and a red-headed step child , there's no need to hack them off.  

For the first time since starting my transition, the thought of relaxing floated across my mind - not a serious consideration, just a fleeting moment of ":scratchch I wonder how my hair would look now, a year into my hhj, if I had never stop relaxing, just how much it would it be swangin'?  just how long would it be?".  Actually, that was the second time I'd thought about relaxing.  The first was when I started lurking on this site and traycee's blog and saw that it was possible to have long, healthy, relaxed 4b hair.  Anyways, I'm in love with the idea of having a huge nappy puff, kinky braid-outs, a long braid a la Mwedzi.  I'm in love with the idea of not having to get a touch up.  I'm in love with the versatility and hope that one day my flat-ironing skills will be good enough to achieve swang.  I owe it to myself to spend some time with my natural hair, even if it doesn't last forever.


----------



## andromeda

mrsjohnson75 said:


> So I'm 8 months into my transition. Week 36.
> 
> I'm still learning a lot about my hair. Its growing, thick, and strong.* I love it. It seems to be getting darker...maybe the relaxer was making it light?  *No one has said anything about my hair except "girl you got some thick hair". I think that since I have always worn braidouts, bantu knots, and buns....its nothing different to them. I also think that's why this transition is so easy for me. I rarely straighten my hair when I was relaxed and I'm sure it will be the same once I'm natural.
> 
> I added some texture pics in my month 7 album. I'll add more month 8 pics soon.
> 
> Keep up all the good work ladies!


Congrats on your progress and continued success in your transition!   I noticed the bolded too. I've seen it mentioned in several threads that the lighter color is a symptom of relaxing (and perhaps over processing/weakening of the hair).


----------



## pookaloo83

Thann said:


> Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?
> 
> I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one.  Any input is appreciated!




I have Ecostyler gel, but I have only used it once. I will have to revisit it once my Ampro gel runs out. I think this gel gives me a better hold than the Ecostyler. I cowash, and then after that I add my Aphogee green tea. Once that is sprayed in, I use HE LTR and the use my denman brush to put it back in a bun. I put the gel in and a silk scarf afterwards. My hair is flat and wavy.  In the morning I will put castor oil in to give it shine and softness. This will last me about 3 days without reapplying the gel. Then I do it all over again. 


I use this gel


----------



## dr.j

MummysGirl said:


> Now I have to airdry my hair stretched out e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before doing flat twists/cornrows for twistouts/braidouts.
> 
> This method shows more length
> 
> 
> 
> It does get easier... hang in there


 
MG, I love your two buns!  Very cute.  And you ng is getting so long - is it long enough to pull into a tiny ponytail?


----------



## Foxglove

Thann said:


> Have any of you ladies had luck using Ecostyler gel and still moisturizing?
> 
> I'm coming up on 7months post and everything seems to not be working anymore. I have the green one with the max hold, but I'm thinking of ditching it for the brown one.  Any input is appreciated!



TBH I don't moisturize my Ecostyler buns all that often. On day 1 I DC, use leave in, and seal with oil before using the gel. I always sleep with my scarf to preserve the style. If I haven't washed by day 3 I'll wet it a little and use some coconut oil (even though it isn't technically a moisturizer) then scarf it but it's usually a little frizzy by then. I've never gone more than 4 days with the Ecostyler. I've only gotten 4+ days with KCCC

ETA the flakiness is never an issue for me with the ecostyler. The leave ins I use are Trader Joe Nourish spa condish and/or KBBB hair milk


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you dr.j 

No all my hair isn't long enough for a tiny ponytail. Maybe the back 1/2... but my hair in front doesn't get to the back to fit into a ponytail. I hope by 20 months, it'll all fit in  



dr.j said:


> MG, I love your two buns!  Very cute.  And you ng is getting so long - is it long enough to pull into a tiny ponytail?


----------



## luvn_life

Hey MummysGirl, my fellow CurlMeleon! I am now at 11 months post next week. I have about 4-5 inches of new growth all over. Since I cut my hair short the back is completely natural and it is so curly and STRRROOOONGG!! I cant wait for my hair to grow out completely... But i probably won't be transitioning until some time next year. We'll see how everything goes. Could be less if I fall to much in love with my natural hair.


----------



## divinefavor

StephElise said:


> Since we're talking about camera phone pics, thought I would throw these in just because my hair was behaving for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled back with a simple headband from what else, ....a bantu knot out!!



I just checked out your fotki and your 4 Banut Knot out video.  Thank you so much!!!  I'm only 3 months into my transition...I was hoping to find fotki someone who's transitioning with fine hair like mine.  When I try out the bantu knots.  I'll come back and report.  Oh and BTW you have beautiful skin!


----------



## LoveCraze

divinefavor said:


> I just checked out your fotki and your 4 Banut Knot out video. Thank you so much!!! I'm only 3 months into my transition...I was hoping to find fotki someone who's transitioning with fine hair like mine. When I try out the bantu knots. I'll come back and report. Oh and BTW you have beautiful skin!


 

Oh thanks so much!! Yes us fine haired sistas have to do things a little different to get desirable results. Please do report back and with pictures!!
And thanks for the skin compliment. You wouldn't be saying that if you saw this big red pimple that popped out on my cheek out of nowhere.


----------



## MissYocairis

Shay72 said:


> I totally agree with MummysGirl on this. *Months 6-8 so far have been *. *I'm only doing my hair 1x/wk right now.*  I will start cowashing once spring arrives but still just slap it into a wet bun.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes alot of sense! *My hair has looked the same length for 8 months*.  I'm texlaxed and a no heat user so that adds to that too.



OMG!    I'm so glad to hear you say these things.  That means I'm not missing the mark somewhere and there is light at the end of the tunnel.  Thanks Shay.  

I can hang if I know it's gonna end eventually.  My hair looks soooo WEIRD right now.  LOL.  My plaits on day 2 look like Miss Celie and I just......I'm not sessy without my wig, y'know?    I cannot wait to make it through the next 2-3 months.  

I'm so glad this thread is here. :luv2:


----------



## Shay72

Smuckie_Slick said:


> OMG!  I'm so glad to hear you say these things. That means I'm not missing the mark somewhere and there is light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks Shay.
> 
> I can hang if I know it's gonna end eventually. My hair looks soooo WEIRD right now. LOL. My plaits on day 2 look like Miss Celie and I just......I'm not sessy without my wig, y'know?  I cannot wait to make it through the next 2-3 months.
> 
> I'm so glad this thread is here. :luv2:


 
Honestly some days I just suck it up and don't look in the mirror too often.  It is a means to an end and I know I will be so happy once I'm natural.  In a couple weeks I will be a cowashing fool and that will help also.


----------



## Foxglove

Completely forgot I'm at 15 months now :reddancer:


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> Completely forgot I'm at 15 months now :reddancer:



Congrats!!!   Does it feel like your transition is flying by?


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> Congrats!!!   Does it feel like your transition is flying by?



It really does. I didn't even realize I was transitioning this time last year lol


----------



## pookaloo83

How often are you guys co washing? I have been doing it every 2 days, and I thought that may be too much.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

My hair has been so well behaved lately.

I cant wait to have all natural hair.  My twist-outs on the new growth look so fly... the relaxed hair, I have to tweak it to match the way the natural hair holds it.


----------



## Ltown

Everyone doing good, hang it there!


----------



## divinefavor

StephElise said:


> Oh thanks so much!! Yes us fine haired sistas have to do things a little different to get desirable results. Please do report back and with pictures!!
> And thanks for the skin compliment. You wouldn't be saying that if you saw this big red pimple that popped out on my cheek out of nowhere.



LOL!!!  You're welcome!!!  Girl, make a little paste out of some baking soda, put it on that pimple and it'll be gone before you know it!

I was going to try the bantu knots the other day, but realize that I couldn't find my little satin ponytail holders.  I'll purchase some this weekend.


----------



## Platinum

Happy Friday Ladies! I'm 45 week post! Still wearing Senegalese Twists and will stay in them for the next few weeks. Time flies! I can't believe that I've been transitioning for almost a year now! It has also occured to me that my nape is 100%. I kept hanging setbacks and severe breakage from relaxing my nape. I decided to stop relaxing it but I decided to relax the rest of my hair in April. If I had not relaxed in April, I would be 15 months post now.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Dee_33

^^^my nape is 100% natural too and I love the thickness and curlies.


----------



## msbettyboop

I took out my braids and washed, DCd, etc to my hair last night. I'm almost 6 months post and the NG is THICK and very difficult to get a comb through even with water and conditioner but that's the least of my problems. I don't plan to BC until the end of the  year but the relaxed ends look so straggly and ugly compared to the NG. I've been trying to blend them together since last night with conditioner, blow drying, drying flat with a scarf, etc but that doesn't help. The relaxed ends still looks startlingly different from the NG. I am about ready to reach for the scissors at this time. Does anyone know any other method I can use to blend them together please? I don't wish to flat iron.


----------



## moriahar

Honeytips said:


> My last relaxer was for Easter so I think that I am 7 months into my transition. I was just talking to the hussy this morning about doing the BC as soon as I take out my twists extensions (which he did for me) in December - even though I'm also thinking about transitioning for a year before cutting.


We should be hair buddies. My last relaxer was Easter 2009 as well.


----------



## LoveCraze

WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!


Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. No BC for me just yet MG LOL.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
> Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. No BC for me just yet MG LOL.



Congratulations for coming so far!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

CONGRATS  to Stephelise and Platinum!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
> Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. No BC for me just yet MG LOL.


 

Congratulations, StephElise!:woohoo:


----------



## frankle56

Im about ten weeks post and my hair is all nautual in the back because it broke off completely. I plan on BC the other in about three or four months, I hope, if it grows a lot. Just having problems with styling it. I have been hot ironing it all week, knowing well thats not good;however, I don't know what to do with it. I hot iron the relaxed hair only, the other is too short.


----------



## moriahar

Platinum said:


> My only regret is that I wish I hadn't relaxed back in April.  I would have been over a 1 year post by now.


Me too. I don't feel so bad knowing that you and I last relaxed around the same time.


----------



## LoveCraze

Thanks ladies!! Oh and in my excitement to post my milestone, I forgot to say congratulations to those who have reached their transition milestones as well (regardless as to how few weeks it may be). We all had to start somewhere. 
And  to you too Platinum!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I wish I hadn't bothered relaxing, all those times I tried back in 2009. I just kept underprocessing, then I decided I may as well go natural if I can't relax properly. I recently trimmed the bone-laxed ends at the back off, when my hair was straightened and I wanted to neaten the ends and get rid of thin straggly bits. I'm so annoyed my hair has not improved much with length, but as long as I leave the braids and relaxers alone for now, I should be OK. It mostly all looks like an afro now, with some straight bits, but I need to keep the long parts at the front for now to blend with my half wig. I may BC in the summer, hopefully my growth aids and tweaked regimen will help me out


----------



## LoveCraze

lafani said:


> I took out my braids and washed, DCd, etc to my hair last night. I'm almost 6 months post and the NG is THICK and very difficult to get a comb through even with water and conditioner but that's the least of my problems. I don't plan to BC until the end of the year but the relaxed ends look so straggly and ugly compared to the NG. I've been trying to blend them together since last night with conditioner, blow drying, drying flat with a scarf, etc but that doesn't help. The relaxed ends still looks startlingly different from the NG. I am about ready to reach for the scissors at this time. Does anyone know any other method I can use to blend them together please? I don't wish to flat iron.


 
To blend your two textures, look into transition hair styles. There are a plethora of videos on youtube you can check out. Braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot outs, flexi-rod sets to  name a few. Work with your NG and not against it. Start now treating your hair as though it is natural so that you can learn not only how to style it and maintain it, but to learn what it likes and what it doesn't. Relaxed ends will always pale in comparison to natural hair so don't let this discourage you. Try not to stress over your hair and accept the challenge that your hair is going through. Experiment with differnent styles and TRY to have fun. I was so one note when I was relaxing only. But now since I started transitioning, my hair changes regularly when I want and I have so much more versatility.
Good luck and HHJ!


----------



## msbettyboop

StephElise said:


> To blend your two textures, look into transition hair styles. There are a plethora of videos on youtube you can check out. Braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot outs, flexi-rod sets to  name a few. Work with your NG and not against it. Start now treating your hair as though it is natural so that you can learn not only how to style it and maintain it, but to learn what it likes and what it doesn't. Relaxed ends will always pale in comparison to natural hair so don't let this discourage you. Try not to stress over your hair and accept the challenge that your hair is going through. Experiment with differnent styles and TRY to have fun. I was so one note when I was relaxing only. But now since I started transitioning, my hair changes regularly when I want and I have so much more versatility.
> Good luck and HHJ!



Thanks. I looked at your fotki. I think I need to get some hair accessories to help me get through this. Will also stalk some videos on you tube.


----------



## andromeda

I've been experimenting with protective styles on my straightened hair.  Here's a [slightly lopsided] bun that I did using a banana clip and some hair pins.  When my mom saw it she was in awe and asked if it was all mine.  

I've always loved big buns and since I've been learning more about hair care and styling, I now realize that one doesn't have to incredibly thick or WL hair to achieve to the look.








Platinum said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! I'm 45 week post! Still wearing Senegalese Twists and will stay in them for the next few weeks. Time flies! I can't believe that I've been transitioning for almost a year now! It has also occured to me that my nape is 100%. I kept hanging setbacks and severe breakage from relaxing my nape. I decided to stop relaxing it but I decided to relax the rest of my hair in April. If I had not relaxed in April, I would be 15 months post now.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!





StephElise said:


> WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
> Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. No BC for me just yet MG LOL.



 Congrats Platinum and StepElise!

I'm on y'all's heels.  Can't believe I'm almost a year post!


----------



## MummysGirl

Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




StephElise said:


> WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! I'M A WHOLE YEAR POST YA'LL!!!
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be able to do it. Wasn't always "Good " hair days but I made it. Through this long process I have learned so much about my hair!! Stick in there ladies, you can do it too! Once you find your staple styles and go to styles (when the others don't work out just right), your hair life will be much less stressful!
> Now to reevaluate my hair length and BC plans. *No BC for me just yet MG LOL.*


 You know I like the sound of that


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW Ladies!!!! Enjoy your weekend!

P.S. I'm 63 weeks (14.5 months) post  If I end up BC'ing at 20 months (87 weeks post), that'd mean I have 24 weeks to go - that doesn't seem long AT ALL! 

*One thing I am sure of, by christmas 2010, I'll be 100% natural! *


----------



## msbettyboop

I tied my hair down with a scarf all day and this is the result. I kinda like it actually. It's curly . It's almost impossible to get a comb through but curly anyway and I like it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

frankle56 said:


> Im about ten weeks post and my hair is all nautual in the back because it broke off completely. I plan on BC the other in about three or four months, I hope, if it grows a lot. Just having problems with styling it. I have been hot ironing it all week, knowing well thats not good;however, I don't know what to do with it. I hot iron the relaxed hair only, the other is too short.



There are some threads with transition styles, and MG has some great Youtube videos on braidouts and twistouts. Good luck with your transition!


----------



## Rapunzel*

im almost 9 months post and its getting easier i must say. i hope to at least transition 18 months


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hello, ladies im new and i have been transitioning for about 10 months now and i am currently wearing a weave. i have thick 4a hair and it does not play well with the thin strands of my relaxed ends. i am hoping to transition for at least 6 more months! but everytime i see wonderful pics of ladies BC'ing i get real tempted. :


----------



## hair4romheaven

7mnths post checking in. I am so happy to say I wore my hair out for the first time in months. I blow dried using the tension method. Then did chunky twist all over my head and put jherri curl rollers at the ends. It came out really really nice & bouncy!! Now its back to the braids under the wig. ;-(


----------



## Platinum

Still in Senegalese Twists. Getting a lot of NG now so I'm trying to hold on for a few more weeks beforeI take them out.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

I'm now 15 weeks post. I roller set my hair yesterday and wore it out last night. It was cute last night, but it was a steaming hot mess today. Apparently wrapping + 15 weeks of NG = a bad idea. My roots were so puffy so my hair did not lay down. When I unwrapped it, I looked like the Bride of Frankenstein!!! Back to the bun I went.


----------



## dorko

took down my twists over the last week o_0
im happy my hair feels so moisturized


----------



## Foxglove

I've set a date y'all
April 5


----------



## seraphinelle

I might decide to texlax my hair.


----------



## MummysGirl

16 months? I can live with that ;-)

I (Yes '*I*') want loads of pictures!!!!!!!!



Foxglove said:


> I've set a date y'all
> April 5


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Platinum said:


> Still in Senegalese Twists. Getting a lot of NG now so I'm trying to hold on for a few more weeks beforeI take them out.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!


 How long do you keep your twists in????  I don't think mine will last that long, they're def not as sturdy as box braids alothough I love them.


----------



## Duchesse

*creeps into thread doing the bankhead bounce..*

I'm so happy, I've just made 24 weeks/6 months post!!!

I've been trying to transition for the past 1 1/2 yrs., and I always, always crumbled at around weeks 12-16 and texlaxed, then regretted it, then went back into the same cycle.

This time I have ZERO desire to actually ever, ever, ever relax again and I'm so very happy.

I've been doing wigs, braidouts, and rollersets and its smooth sailing. I just need to find staple moisturizers,I'm thinking Qhemet stuff, and I'm set.

My goal is to make it to at least 1 yr, maybe 2 yrs of transitioning.


----------



## Platinum

Neek-a-Nator said:


> How long do you keep your twists in???? I don't think mine will last that long, they're def not as sturdy as box braids alothough I love them.


 
I've had mine since January 25. I usually wear mine for 8-10 weeks and I never have problems with breakage. They never look bad when I take them down, I usually take them down because of the amount of NG I have by then.


----------



## andromeda

Bouncin&Behavin said:


> I'm now 15 weeks post. I roller set my hair yesterday and wore it out last night. It was cute last night, but it was a steaming hot mess today. *Apparently wrapping + 15 weeks of NG = a bad idea. My roots were so puffy so my hair did not lay down. When I unwrapped it, I looked like the Bride of Frankenstein!!! Back to the bun I went.[*/QUOTE]Tell me about it!  I haven't even attempted to rollerset since beginning my transition but I think next time I blow dry and flat iron, I'll try out curlformers instead of just wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> Foxglove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've set a date y'all
> April 5
> 
> 
> 
> *marks calendar*  so excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Duchesse said:
> 
> 
> 
> *creeps into thread doing the bankhead bounce..*
> 
> I'm so happy, I've just made 24 weeks/6 months post!!!
> 
> I've been trying to transition for the past 1 1/2 yrs., and I always, always crumbled at around weeks 12-16 and texlaxed, then regretted it, then went back into the same cycle.
> 
> This time I have ZERO desire to actually ever, ever, ever relax again and I'm so very happy.
> 
> I've been doing wigs, braidouts, and rollersets and its smooth sailing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's beautiful! Glad to hear things are going smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to find staple moisturizers,I'm thinking Qhemet stuff, and I'm set.
> 
> My goal is to make it to at least 1 yr, maybe 2 yrs of transitioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> re: moisturizers - I bought Qhemet Detangling Ghee back in December (actually I bought it in Nov but shipping took forever ) and I like it as a moisturizer.  When my hair is loose, I apply it straight out of the jar and seal with EVOO or JBCO/CO and when my hair is braided I dilute it with water in a bottle and spray it.  As I stated upthread, I could've been better with ensuring that the front of my hair was thoroughly moisturized but aside from that, when I took out my cornrows after a month, my hair was very well-moisturized.
> 
> I also bought the Burdock root butter but I haven't been using that.
Click to expand...


----------



## andromeda

Trying to get an idea of how much ng I have.  My fingers roughly indicate where the ng ends and the bonelaxed ends begin:





on straightened, but reverting hair









on freshly dc'd/washed hair

I also tried doing a bun on unstraightened hair for the first time in a long time:








  I know it's messy.  I basically let my hair air dry in bantu knotted twists while I was getting ready for my run and then undid them one by one, pulling them back into a banana clip and securing the ends with a bobby pin.  I have yet to use gel during my transition (actually I don't think I've ever used gel).  I bought some IC gel a year ago but I want to try to the ecostyler and get a denman brush -  though the idea of brush + gel makes me apprehensive.

I was pleased to see that I can pull my ng into a ponytail and have the makings of a [small] puff.  Of course, when I left my house to go on my run a young lady was standing outside with the fly, big ole puff.  I complimented her on it and silently hoped for the day when my puff would be that big.


----------



## seraphinelle

How long have you been transitioning for?


----------



## andromeda

seraphinelle said:


> How long have you been transitioning for?


Since 4/2009.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Rant.  I'm struggling with my transition right now. My relaxed ends are giving me a really hard time...but I don't want to BC because I'm just at APL and I don't want to lose my length.  But even more, I really don't want to perm anymore.  UGH.  I find myself flat ironing in order to deal with the differences in texture (I think I'm a 4a in the crown with some 3C around nape and edges), risking heat damage and breakage.  So today, I told myself that I REFUSE to use heat until my 1 year mark in June and just rock uber-conditioned wash and goes (like today).
Also, I think my hair likes a lot of protein.  I was misusing my Aphogee 2 step and using it every 2-3 weeks.  Breakage and shedding stopped...so, I haven't don't one in weeks...now the shedding/breakage is picking up.  
I hate the limbo of it all sometimes.  
Okay...rant over.
Does anyone know of a light protein treatment I could use more frequently?


----------



## Imani

andromeda said:


> Bouncin&Behavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now 15 weeks post. I roller set my hair yesterday and wore it out last night. It was cute last night, but it was a steaming hot mess today. *Apparently wrapping + 15 weeks of NG = a bad idea. My roots were so puffy so my hair did not lay down. When I unwrapped it, I looked like the Bride of Frankenstein!!! Back to the bun I went.[*/QUOTE]Tell me about it! I haven't even attempted to rollerset since beginning my transition but I think next time I blow dry and flat iron, I'll try out curlformers instead of just wrapping.
> 
> *marks calendar* so excited for you!
> 
> That's beautiful! Glad to hear things are going smoothly.
> 
> *re: moisturizers - I bought Qhemet Detangling Ghee back in December (actually I bought it in Nov but shipping took forever ) and I like it as a moisturizer. When my hair is loose, I apply it straight out of the jar and seal with EVOO or JBCO/CO and when my hair is braided I dilute it with water in a bottle and spray it. As I stated upthread, I could've been better with ensuring that the front of my hair was thoroughly moisturized but aside from that, when I took out my cornrows after a month, my hair was very well-moisturized.*
> 
> I also bought the Burdock root butter but I haven't been using that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Qhemet products. i have really hard/dry 4b hair. I really like the almla and olive heavy cream. I have the coca detangling ghee but haven't really tried it yet. i put a little on my hair the other day and it seems like it could be a nice product for when I want something lighter and more water based.
Click to expand...


----------



## melissa-bee

^ i use ors replenishing conditioner. 
I washed my hair tonight, i'm gonna air dry, play in my new growth and flat iron tomorrow evening.


----------



## andromeda

lacreolegurl said:


> Rant.  I'm struggling with my transition right now. My relaxed ends are giving me a really hard time...but I don't want to BC because I'm just at APL and I don't want to lose my length.  But even more, I really don't want to perm anymore.  UGH.  I find myself flat ironing in order to deal with the differences in texture (I think I'm a 4a in the crown with some 3C around nape and edges), risking heat damage and breakage.  So today, I told myself that I REFUSE to use heat until my 1 year mark in June and just rock uber-conditioned wash and goes (like today).
> Also, I think my hair likes a lot of protein.  I was misusing my Aphogee 2 step and using it every 2-3 weeks.  Breakage and shedding stopped...so, I haven't don't one in weeks...now the shedding/breakage is picking up.
> I hate the limbo of it all sometimes.
> Okay...rant over.
> Does anyone know of a light protein treatment I could use more frequently?


I'm pretty sure Aubrey Organics GlycoProtein Balance is considered a mild protein. Everyone's hair is different, but that's how I use it.  I used it the week before last, hennaed last week (which is considered protein) and straightened, then used it again this week - my hair isn't mushy, as far as I can tell.  I plan on using it once a month as a complement to hennaing.  

Giovanni Direct Leave In is also a light protein, not a treatment though. They've apparently changed the formula, so I don't know if that's still the case.  

There's a thread around here somewhere on the different types of protein, which you might find useful.  I think I bookmarked it.  Let me look for it...eta: found it.  Here's one by supergirl, with a very informative post by sistaslick.  Here's another by mscocoface, with a very informative post by msa.

Also, as mentioned upthread, mummysgirl started a thread on transitioning styles, most, if not all, of which are no-heat.


----------



## changedname

Oooh can I join!? I'm so excited! I've finally decided to transition! I know it seems silly, but my heart feels like it's been set free! No more relaxers! 

I'm only 4 weeks post my relaxer and I cannot wait to see my coils. I've missed them so much. Bring on the transition! My goal is to transition at least for the rest of the year. I use Akin products currently, which are ok. I plan to switch to AO and Giovanni Direct and just take each day at a time. I've (unintentionally) transitioned before, so I know I can do it. Well at least until about 12 months anyway.


----------



## Platinum

ShakiraShakira said:


> Oooh can I join!? I'm so excited! I've finally decided to transition! I know it seems silly, but my heart feels like it's been set free! No more relaxers!
> 
> I'm only 4 weeks post my relaxer and I cannot wait to see my coils. I've missed them so much. Bring on the transition! My goal is to transition at least for the rest of the year. I use Akin products currently, which are ok. I plan to switch to AO and Giovanni Direct and just take each day at a time. I've (unintentionally) transitioned before, so I know I can do it. Well at least until about 12 months anyway.


 
 and Congratulations on your decision to transition!


----------



## Grand Prix

lacreolegurl said:


> Rant. I'm struggling with my transition right now. My relaxed ends are giving me a really hard time...but I don't want to BC because I'm just at APL and I don't want to lose my length. But even more, I really don't want to perm anymore. UGH. I find myself flat ironing in order to deal with the differences in texture (I think I'm a 4a in the crown with some 3C around nape and edges), risking heat damage and breakage. So today, I told myself that I REFUSE to use heat until my 1 year mark in June and just rock uber-conditioned wash and goes (like today).
> Also, I think my hair likes a lot of protein. I was misusing my Aphogee 2 step and using it every 2-3 weeks. Breakage and shedding stopped...so, I haven't don't one in weeks...now the shedding/breakage is picking up.
> I hate the limbo of it all sometimes.
> Okay...rant over.
> Does anyone know of a light protein treatment I could use more frequently?


 
ITA with AO GPB. ORS replenishing pack always seems a little too light for me when I want some more protein, I prefer using the hair mayo and adding some conditioner (and some coconut cream and honey..).

How often are you straightening? It doesn't have to be all bad.
I plan on flat ironing for the most part of the rest of my transition because the ng has become such a handful. I wait at least 2 weeks to straighten again, though.



Foxglove said:


> I've set a date y'all
> April 5


 
Excited for you!!



andromeda said:


> I also tried doing a bun on unstraightened hair for the first time in a long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's messy. I basically let my hair air dry in bantu knotted twists while I was getting ready for my run and then undid them one by one, pulling them back into a banana clip and securing the ends with a bobby pin. I have yet to use gel during my transition (actually I don't think I've ever used gel). I bought some IC gel a year ago but I want to try to the ecostyler and get a denman brush - though the idea of brush + gel makes me apprehensive.


 
I have your very same edges! 

Gel saves my life, though , my mother brainwashed me well that I _cannot_ leave the house without them lying flat.
I use the IC fantasia clear one, and only ever use it on wet hair. If it dries up and you try to brush your hair them then, yes, that would be (quite)damaging.

Your bun looks very thick by the way. Did you just wrap your hair around your scrunchie?
You said your hair wasn't thick, I want your secret!!


----------



## melissa-bee

So i may have heat damaged my natural hair already. When i washed yesterday my coils in the crown of my head weren't as defined as they normally are. I only flatiron my hair every two weeks  well in two weeks time i'm gonna dc with cholesterol and see if they come back.


----------



## Grand Prix

melissa-bee said:


> So i may have heat damaged my natural hair already. When i washed yesterday my coils in the crown of my head weren't as defined as they normally are. I only flatiron my hair every two weeks  well in two weeks time i'm gonna dc with cholesterol and see if they come back.


 
Oh no.. 

Try clarifying too. Heat protectants can keep your hair from reverting.

Also, my heat damaged bits fistshake: stylist!) are simply straight, like relaxed hair at the ends.
When my hair isn't as defined, clarifying and a protein DC makes the coils pop pack up.
Hope this will be the same for you!


----------



## dr.j

andromeda said:


> Trying to get an idea of how much ng I have. My fingers roughly indicate where the ng ends and the bonelaxed ends begin:
> on straightened, but reverting hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on freshly dc'd/washed hair


 
Love this pic!  I can't wait until my ng makes my relaxed ends look anorexic!     Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> I have your very same edges!
> 
> Gel saves my life, though , my mother brainwashed me well that I _cannot_ leave the house without them lying flat.
> I use the IC fantasia clear one, and only ever use it on wet hair. If it dries up and you try to brush your hair them then, yes, that would be (quite)damaging.


Gotcha.  I think I have that same one - I think it has an aloe plant on the front?  Anyways, I'll keep that in mind - only gel on wet hair.  I also know that tying it down with a scarf goes a long in preserving it.  I'm back in cornrows now but I definitely enjoyed wearing a bun and will be trying more out during my wig-breaks.


> Your bun looks very thick by the way. Did you just wrap your hair around your scrunchie?
> You said your hair wasn't thick, I want your secret!!


It's all an illuuuuuuusion.   For me, the key to a big bun is hair distribution and strategic placement of ends - yes, I approach it as a science.   The banana clip allows my hair to be widely-distributed, providing a large base.  I then tucked my ends under with a bobby pin.  If my hair is straightened, I'll use several hair pins to create volume but since my hair was still 50% wet and the ng was in its natural state, that provided volume/appearance of thickness on its own (you can sorta see my ng underneath my relaxed ends in the bun).  It goes back to what I was saying before about my hair not actually being that thick, natural or relaxed, the pattern (or lack thereof) of my coils just creates the illusion of thickness in its natural state, esp when wet/damp.



dr.j said:


> Love this pic!  I can't wait until my ng makes my relaxed ends look anorexic!     Thanks for sharing!


It didn't take long for me.   Such is the vicious cycle of treating your relaxed ends like a red-headed stepchild bc they look anorexic and them getting more anorexic bc you're treating them that way.


----------



## andromeda

ShakiraShakira said:


> Oooh can I join!? I'm so excited! I've finally decided to transition! I know it seems silly, but my heart feels like it's been set free! No more relaxers!
> 
> I'm only 4 weeks post my relaxer and I cannot wait to see my coils. I've missed them so much. Bring on the transition! My goal is to transition at least for the rest of the year. I use Akin products currently, which are ok. I plan to switch to AO and Giovanni Direct and just take each day at a time. I've (unintentionally) transitioned before, so I know I can do it. Well at least until about 12 months anyway.



...................


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello transitioning sistas! Just poppin in to show you my first set of Senegalese twists and my bone comb that I took with me to make sure they used instead of the skinny fine tooth combs that they use. I like the twists so far and they're not toooo tight. 





These are from Hairsense. I love them.


----------



## preciouslove0x

Ended my transition yesterday after 7 months!!! lol it was suppose to be 2 years but w/e I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!

BEFORE:


[/URL]



[/URL]




AFTER: (in these pics my hair is wet with conditioner)


[/URL]



[/URL]
​


----------



## caligirl2385

CONGRATS, precious!!!!! Go girl!


----------



## Ltown

StephElise said:


> Hello transitioning sistas! Just poppin in to show you my first set of Senegalese twists and my bone comb that I took with me to make sure they used instead of the skinny fine tooth combs that they use. I like the twists so far and they're not toooo tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from Hairsense. I love them.


 I brought a comb too, should be easy to use my hair does not tangle to bad. Steph as usual you hair is beautiful.


----------



## Grand Prix

andromeda said:


> Gotcha. I think I have that same one - I think it has an aloe plant on the front? Anyways, I'll keep that in mind - only gel on wet hair. I also know that tying it down with a scarf goes a long in preserving it. I'm back in cornrows now but I definitely enjoyed wearing a bun and will be trying more out during my wig-breaks.


 







> It's all an illuuuuuuusion.  For me, the key to a big bun is hair distribution and strategic placement of ends - yes, I approach it as a science.  The banana clip allows my hair to be widely-distributed, providing a large base. I then tucked my ends under with a bobby pin. If my hair is straightened, I'll use several hair pins to create volume but since my hair was still 50% wet and the ng was in its natural state, that provided volume/appearance of thickness on its own (you can sorta see my ng underneath my relaxed ends in the bun). It goes back to what I was saying before about my hair not actually being that thick, natural or relaxed, the pattern (or lack thereof) of my coils just creates the illusion of thickness in its natural state, esp when wet/damp.


 
A banaclip bun! Great idea.
Look at us thin haired girls with all of our thick hair tricks. 



preciouslove0x said:


> Ended my transition yesterday after 7 months!!! lol it was suppose to be 2 years but w/e I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!
> AFTER: (in these pics my hair is wet with conditioner)
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> ​


 
Ohh congratulations!! 
It suits you so well!


----------



## lila_baby

ANYONE ELSE NOT REALLY LIKING THEIR NATURAL TEXTURE?? 

I made the mistake of assuming it would be like someone else's and now i 

realize it's not i'm a little upset. Oh well still NOT gonna relax anymore afterall 

I promised to love honour and cherish my real hair-erplexed


----------



## Grand Prix

lila_baby said:


> ANYONE ELSE NOT REALLY LIKING THEIR NATURAL TEXTURE??
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it would be like someone else's and now i
> 
> realize it's not i'm a little upset. Oh well still NOT gonna relax anymore afterall
> 
> I promised to love honour and cherish my real hair-erplexed


 

Awh.. 

I'm sorry you're disappointed. How far along in your transition are you?
You can't really tell what your texture is too early on.

Is your hair too kinky/coily for your taste? Because if that's the case, I don't really see anything wrong with relaxing. Or texlaxing, if the curly look is what you were looking for.
I'm all for natural hair and I love my own and everybody else's, but if you're not happy about it, there's no point.

Though don't forget you can always straighten or stretch out your curls (even without heat) when you're natural. You can always manipulate your hair to do as you like.

I confess I wouldn't mind if I had, say, 3a hair. Would never have been pressured into relaxing, wear wash and go's, be able to retain better.. But that's looking at other people's hair and only an assumption I'm making.

Keep in mind that for many of us this is a mental transition as well.
Maybe when you're further into your transition, you'll have learned that the hair that grows out of your head suits you best.


----------



## MummysGirl

I love them 
How long will you keep them in for?


StephElise said:


>


----------



## MummysGirl

Looking good 


preciouslove0x said:


> [/URL]
> 
> [/INDENT]


----------



## Imani

lila_baby said:


> ANYONE ELSE NOT REALLY LIKING THEIR NATURAL TEXTURE??
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it would be like someone else's and now i
> 
> realize it's not i'm a little upset. Oh well still NOT gonna relax anymore afterall
> 
> I promised to love honour and cherish my real hair-erplexed


 
how long have u been transitioning? I'm at 7 months post and when I was around 4 months I was like , and thought my hair was just too nappy to be natural. I was even planning on making an appointment to get a relaxer and everything.  I would sweat and not be able to even get my fingers through my new growth it was so rough and tangled. 

I'm 4b, always told I had "bad hair", and it has never been past my shoulders my entire life. 

Fast forward to now I'm 7  months post, my hair is way more manageable. I have been doing steam treatments every single week. With my hair type its all about moisture, moisture, moisture. When my moisture level got to where it needed to be, it wasn't a problem. 

I started to think back to my childhood days when I had "bad hair", no deep conditioners, grease and hot combs, ripping thru it with small tooth combs, no wonder my hair was so rough all the time. My hair can be just as manageable as anyone elses with the proper care. 

Also, I plan on being mostly a straight natural. My family told me the only way my hair would get and stay straight was with grease and hot combs. So far, definitely not true. My hair in my avatar is flat ironed. I usually go to a salon that specializes in natural hair for straightening and I'm in the process in perfecting the method myself. I don't experience any damage and my hair fully reverts.


----------



## CurlTalk

Made 7 months post a few days ago; rocking bantu knot outs for now and loving them. Stopped bunning, as I got bored and my edges were beginning to suffer.
I have the feeling that this transition is getting easier and easier; anyone else feel like as time goes on, the transition gets easier?


----------



## Alta Angel

Hello all!

Steph Elise, I love those twists!  They look beautiful!  Everyone is doing so well.  I used a "phony pony" for the first time this week and wore my hair back in a bun.  I cannot believe that I am 9 months post relaxer!  Thank you Ekaette, Mrs. Johnson, and Glamazon for your pics and instructions.

I simply washed, conditioned, steamed, as usual.  I applied Qhemets AOHC mixed with my sample of the Qhemets Hydrating Honey Balm ( I LOVE this combo) to each section of my damp hair and braided my hair in about 6 braids.  I tied a scarf around my head and went to bed.  The next morning I unbraided my hair and applied a bit more AOHC/Honey mix.  Next I spritzed my hair all over with a mix of water, Suave Coconut condish, and jojoba oil.  I lightly brushed my hair back and got the clear Eco Styler gel mixed with Fruit of the Earth Aloe vera gel and smoothed over the top of my hair and the edges.  I brushed lightly, but mainly used my hands to smooth into a ponytail.  I wrapped my little ponytail stub around the base and gently secured with a bobby pin.  Then I attached and wrapped the phony braid.  Then I put my scarf on to set for about 15 minutes while I put on makeup.  Each morning, I have been using the conditioner spritz and using the aloe vera/Eco gel mix.  I know that I will need to clarify and deep condition once a week.


----------



## andromeda

^^^Beautiful!



StephElise said:


> Hello transitioning sistas! Just poppin in to show you my first set of Senegalese twists and my bone comb that I took with me to make sure they used instead of the skinny fine tooth combs that they use. I like the twists so far and they're not toooo tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from Hairsense. I love them.





preciouslove0x said:


> Ended my transition yesterday after 7 months!!! lol it was suppose to be 2 years but w/e I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER: (in these pics my hair is wet with conditioner)
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> ​


Gorgeous, ladies!



Imani said:


> how long have u been transitioning? I'm at 7 months post and when I was around 4 months I was like , and thought my hair was just too nappy to be natural. I was even planning on making an appointment to get a relaxer and everything.  I would sweat and not be able to even get my fingers through my new growth it was so rough and tangled.
> 
> I'm 4b, always told I had "bad hair", and it has never been past my shoulders my entire life.
> 
> Fast forward to now I'm 7  months post, my hair is way more manageable. I have been doing steam treatments every single week. With my hair type its all about moisture, moisture, moisture. When my moisture level got to where it needed to be, it wasn't a problem.
> 
> I started to think back to my childhood days when I had "bad hair", no deep conditioners, grease and hot combs, ripping thru it with small tooth combs, no wonder my hair was so rough all the time. My hair can be just as manageable as anyone elses with the proper care.
> 
> Also, I plan on being mostly a straight natural. My family told me the only way my hair would get and stay straight was with grease and hot combs. So far, definitely not true. My hair in my avatar is flat ironed. I usually go to a salon that specializes in natural hair for straightening and I'm in the process in perfecting the method myself. I don't experience any damage and my hair fully reverts.


Your hair is absolutely beautiful in your avi.


----------



## chelleyrock

With all these BC threads, I'm really itching to BC.  But I must wait til at least December.


----------



## andromeda

After reading that trimming thread, I think I'm going to go ahead and trim at the end of this month.  Yes, I've been babying my ends but apparently, that doesn't absolve me from trimming.  I'll be damned if the unimportant ends affect the health of my new growth.



lacreolegurl said:


> Does anyone know of a light protein treatment I could use more frequently?


I was just reading the aphogee keratin and green tea spray thread and thought about your predicament.  Seems like that's a light protein that's actually heat activated.  Some posters also mention the chi keratin mist spray as an alternative that doesn't require heat.


----------



## dr.j

Steph Elise --- beautiful twists!

Preciouslove ---- congratulations on your BC - looks great!

Alta Angel --- your phony pony looks really nice! - makes me want to get one too 

I'm hanging in here almost 9 months post --- so thankful to have this thread --- not sure if I would have made it without you all!


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful  Your hair looks so soft


Alta Angel said:


> I simply washed, conditioned, steamed, as usual.  I applied Qhemets AOHC mixed with my sample of the Qhemets Hydrating Honey Balm ( I LOVE this combo) to each section of my damp hair and braided my hair in about 6 braids.  I tied a scarf around my head and went to bed.  The next morning I unbraided my hair and applied a bit more AOHC/Honey mix.  Next I spritzed my hair all over with a mix of water, Suave Coconut condish, and jojoba oil.  I lightly brushed my hair back and got the clear Eco Styler gel mixed with Fruit of the Earth Aloe vera gel and smoothed over the top of my hair and the edges.  I brushed lightly, but mainly used my hands to smooth into a ponytail.  I wrapped my little ponytail stub around the base and gently secured with a bobby pin.  Then I attached and wrapped the phony braid.  Then I put my scarf on to set for about 15 minutes while I put on makeup.  Each morning, I have been using the conditioner spritz and using the aloe vera/Eco gel mix.  I know that I will need to clarify and deep condition once a week.


----------



## MummysGirl

I've been really lazy with my hair this past week and a half(but not lazy with my regimen - I'm cowashing 3 times a week, DC'ng 2ce and moisturising everyday)...





They're not as small as my usual pixie braids but convenient enough to put into a tiny ponytail... As I continue my transition and trim my relaxed ends off, I want to maintain this length in a ponytail. I wonder if I'll have enough natural hair somewhere between months 20 and 24 (August 20th - December 20th this year)... Only time will tell...

I plan to take them out today and do 2 french braids...

I'm going to do a braidout on blowdried hair for a calendar I'm doing for charity sometime this week or next. My next wash after that, I'll put my hair in my pixie braids until the weekend of April 3rd - My friend's baby's birthday party, I plan to put my hair in a donut bun.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MummysGirl said:


> I've been really lazy with my hair this past week and a half(but not lazy with my regimen - I'm cowashing 3 times a week, DC'ng 2ce and moisturising everyday)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not as small as my usual pixie braids but convenient enough to put into a tiny ponytail... As I continue my transition and trim my relaxed ends off, I want to maintain this length in a ponytail. I wonder if I'll have enough natural hair somewhere between months 20 and 24 (August 20th - December 20th this year)... Only time will tell...
> 
> I plan to take them out today and do 2 french braids...
> 
> I'm going to do a braidout on blowdried hair for a calendar I'm doing for charity sometime this week or next. My next wash after that, I'll put my hair in my pixie braids until the weekend of April 3rd - My friend's baby's birthday party, I plan to put my hair in a donut bun.


 
MG, you are SO hair-organized. Do you have a hair plan calendar, or something? I couldn't tell you what I'm going to do with my hair tomorrow, let alone a month from now.


----------



## LoveCraze

lila_baby said:


> ANYONE ELSE NOT REALLY LIKING THEIR NATURAL TEXTURE??
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it would be like someone else's and now i
> 
> realize it's not i'm a little upset. Oh well still NOT gonna relax anymore afterall
> 
> I promised to love honour and cherish my real hair-erplexed


 
Well I can't speak for all of us, but I know I have struggled with accepting my hair texture as well. Some parts I love love and others I . So as someone said, it is definitely important to transition your mind as well as your hair. I know I got some 4B ,4A and patches of 3C. I just have to love and accept what was given me and make the best of it. Try styles that will accentuate my hair types. Surronding myself with others of similar hair is also inspirational. I at least want to see this thing through and give my hair a chance. I owe that to myself. So hang in there. Don't have unrealistic expectations for yor hair. This will help you from comparing and then being disappointed in the end. 



MummysGirl said:


> I love them
> How long will you keep them in for?


 
Thaks. I'll keep these in for 2 no more than 3 mths depending how they look. This will at least keep from BCing for a while. 

AFTER: (in these pics my hair is wet with conditioner)


[/URL]

Congratulations preciouslove0x!!!!​


----------



## Foxglove

Alta Angel said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Steph Elise, I love those twists!  They look beautiful!  Everyone is doing so well.  I used a "phony pony" for the first time this week and wore my hair back in a bun.  I cannot believe that I am 9 months post relaxer!  Thank you Ekaette, Mrs. Johnson, and Glamazon for your pics and instructions.
> 
> I simply washed, conditioned, steamed, as usual.  I applied Qhemets AOHC mixed with my sample of the Qhemets Hydrating Honey Balm ( I LOVE this combo) to each section of my damp hair and braided my hair in about 6 braids.  I tied a scarf around my head and went to bed.  The next morning I unbraided my hair and applied a bit more AOHC/Honey mix.  Next I spritzed my hair all over with a mix of water, Suave Coconut condish, and jojoba oil.  I lightly brushed my hair back and got the clear Eco Styler gel mixed with Fruit of the Earth Aloe vera gel and smoothed over the top of my hair and the edges.  I brushed lightly, but mainly used my hands to smooth into a ponytail.  I wrapped my little ponytail stub around the base and gently secured with a bobby pin.  Then I attached and wrapped the phony braid.  Then I put my scarf on to set for about 15 minutes while I put on makeup.  Each morning, I have been using the conditioner spritz and using the aloe vera/Eco gel mix.  I know that I will need to clarify and deep condition once a week.



It looks so natural! Where did you get it from?


----------



## MummysGirl

I actually had little markers in my diary last year for when I was going to have my hair in pixies and when I'd wear it out 

But this year, I haven't done that... YET 





sipp100 said:


> MG, you are SO hair-organized. Do you have a hair plan calendar, or something? I couldn't tell you what I'm going to do with my hair tomorrow, let alone a month from now.


----------



## Foxglove

lila_baby said:


> ANYONE ELSE NOT REALLY LIKING THEIR NATURAL TEXTURE??
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it would be like someone else's and now i
> 
> realize it's not i'm a little upset. Oh well still NOT gonna relax anymore afterall
> 
> I promised to love honour and cherish my real hair-erplexed



Lilababy I would look up youtubes and fotkis of people with your same hair texture
I'm fotki friends with a lot of tightly coiled people and you can see them by clicking my friend list on my fotki 
http://members.fotki.com/Ekaette/about/
I also recommend just searching for natural hair or type 4 hair or whatever your hair type on youtube and browsing the posters that make videos and looking at the related videos. Our hair is beautiful too, and once you see how other people style and manipulate it you'll learn to love your hair too


----------



## Alta Angel

I purchased a package of "Marley Braids" at a BSS for $4! When I get home I will look at the exact packaging. The hair actually looks like a long ponytail with several individual dredlocks. I just split the ponytail into thirds and braided it into one braid, and put a black rubber band at the end to keep it in place. 

The hair is from the Femi Collection (100% Kanekalon).  They also have a website with the same name.  I chose style: Marley Braid, color: 2.



Foxglove said:


> It looks so natural! Where did you get it from?


----------



## msbettyboop

OMG!!! I just looked at the ticker factory thingy in my siggy and realised I'm 6 months post! SIX months since I put relaxer on my head. I can't believe it. When I started out, it was just to find a way to solve my hair breakage problem then I put in the first set of braids and 1 month later I was like I might as well grow new hair and get rid of this mess. I watched a documentary on relaxers a few weeks later and decided to just go on till I'm natural. 6 MONTHS!!! Half a year!!! I'm so happy :superbanana:!


----------



## MummysGirl

I know how you feel  I was sooo excited when I got to 6 months post... to me it was confirmation that I was going natural.

KUTGW!



lafani said:


> OMG!!! I just looked at the ticker factory thingy in my siggy and realised I'm 6 months post! SIX months since I put relaxer on my head. I can't believe it. When I started out, it was just to find a way to solve my hair breakage problem then I put in the first set of braids and 1 month later I was like I might as well grow new hair and get rid of this mess. I watched a documentary on relaxers a few weeks later and decided to just go on till I'm natural. 6 MONTHS!!! Half a year!!! I'm so happy :superbanana:!


----------



## andromeda

lafani said:


> OMG!!! I just looked at the ticker factory thingy in my siggy and realised I'm 6 months post! SIX months since I put relaxer on my head. I can't believe it. When I started out, it was just to find a way to solve my hair breakage problem then I put in the first set of braids and 1 month later I was like I might as well grow new hair and get rid of this mess. I watched a documentary on relaxers a few weeks later and decided to just go on till I'm natural. 6 MONTHS!!! Half a year!!! I'm so happy :superbanana:!



  You should be very proud of yourself!   Congrats!


----------



## Nerd.

yeeeea...uhh.
not a very successful wash day for me
soo many hairs lost


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


>


 
Very Pretty! I love Senegalese Twists!



preciouslove0x said:


> Ended my transition yesterday after 7 months!!!
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]​


​ Congratulations on your BC! You look beautiful!


----------



## Platinum

46 weeks post! I can't believe I'm almost 1 year post! I will be taking my Senegalese Twists down in a few weeks. I may try a sew-in for my next protective style.

Looking at all of these BC pics/threads makes me want to BC as well but I don't think I'll do it anytime soon. I'm in the APL challenge and I really want to try to see if I can make it this year. (My hair has never been longer than SL)


----------



## andromeda

Nerd. said:


> yeeeea...uhh.
> not a very successful wash day for me
> soo many hairs lost



 I know your pain.  Were the lost hairs shed or broken? Do you think it was the result of your regimen pre-wash or your wash day technique?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Nerd. said:


> yeeeea...uhh.
> not a very successful wash day for me
> soo many hairs lost



So sorry to hear that, babygirl. What do you think went wrong? 

You have lovely hair, btw.


----------



## cch24

17 months down, 7 to go!


----------



## Nerd.

andromeda said:


> I know your pain.  Were the lost hairs shed or broken?



  yes.
All broken you guys. 
I don't understand.
How can something that saved my hair 7 days ago, completely turn against me last night?
 I don't know. For the first time, I have just been pretty down with the anxiety coming along with this hair metamorphose.


----------



## MzK

1 Year tomorrow, but currently sporting feed-in cornrows for my mum's wedding. Plan to keep these babies in until May-ish. 

Plan to transition towards the end of the year (if I don't get the urge to BC early)! 

Happy transitioning everyone.


----------



## CourtneyD

I'm in!
I am ten months post and plan to keep on transitioning (no chop) until I am full shoulder length, which is probably another year. I've been baggying so my ends look good so far. I haven't had a need for a trim and have do 1-2 S&D's.

Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyD

I'm in! I have been transitioning since last May (10 months) and plan to keep going until I am full shoulder length before I get the ends cut off. I'm thinking another year. Thanks!


----------



## andromeda

Nerd. said:


> yes.
> All broken you guys.
> I don't understand.
> How can something that saved my hair 7 days ago, completely turn against me last night?
> I don't know. For the first time, I have just been pretty down with the anxiety coming along with this hair metamorphose.



Well, I haven't fully mastered the hair thing myself but I try to take an "observe, assess, isolate, modify and re-evaluate" approach, along with visualizing my goals.  The vision of a huge afro puff is all that keeps me going sometimes.   And hiding my hair and leaving it alone has helped too. 

Hope you find a solution.


----------



## Shay72

I am starting to see more breakage and SSK's. If I only make it a year I would actually be okay with that. I will take it day by day.


----------



## Aggie

13.5 months into my stretch/transition. I actually have no desire to relax my hair anytime soon. The longer I stretch, the easier it seem to get for me. Or maybe it's that I have been using extremely moisturizing products or maybe my K.I.S.S. method is working swimmingly. Either way, thankfully the new growth is not so hard to handle anymore:woohoo:.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Nerd. said:


> yes.
> All broken you guys.
> I don't understand.
> How can something that saved my hair 7 days ago, completely turn against me last night?
> I don't know. For the first time, I have just been pretty down with the anxiety coming along with this hair metamorphose.


 
I noticed your other thread about detangling and I hope the ladies were able to help you. I don't know if anyone suggested trying Porosity Control. I've never used it myself, but I know other transitioners say that this helped immensely. Maybe you could start wearing braided styles - without any added hair - you don't want to thin yours out while trying to protect it. HTH


----------



## Imani

I got a trim today! My ends feel sooo great! I am just hoping my little weak spot of hair catches up with the rest soon, like by the end of the summer

They used all Design Essentials products on my hair today at the salon, I think I'm going to try to do the same thing at home next week.


----------



## motherpopcorn562

MummysGirl said:


> The 2009 thread is way over 200 pages long: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457
> 
> I've provided the link so we can still refer to it
> 
> This is a continuation of the last thread, getting us ready for the new year yay: for 2010).
> 
> I think we can start by stating:
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> 
> HHG Ladies


 1. I'm 9 months into my transition
2. I think my transition goal is shoulder length natural hair by Dec 2010 (I'm collarbone now with 3 inches of new growth)


----------



## FlawedBeauty

5 months in...


----------



## Grand Prix

So yeah, I'm definitely not going to to be a heat straightened natural. 

I tried to go a whole 2 weeks without washing my hair.
The first week's great, goodie, don't have to deal with my hair and look how silky.
Second week you start to become aware of your hair not smelling nice and fresh (or truthfully, not so fresh), the oils you added attract dust, hair is getting stiffer and you secretly allowed you nape to revert in the shower. 

And I tried a little something new. 
Hairspray.
I know I know, what was I thinking! But I found threads saying lots of lhcf'ers used them.

I tried it on a bantu knot out on flatironed 2nd week hair, thinking it would look nicer than misting it with water.
It did, but it also made my hair hard and gave me splits.

Oh well, who needs these relaxed ends anyway. 
Beter to experiment not than on precious natural ends.

Can't WAIT to wash tomorrow.


----------



## Grand Prix

motherpopcorn562 said:


> 1. I'm 9 months into my transition
> 2. I think my transition goal is shoulder length natural hair by Dec 2010 (I'm collarbone now with 3 inches of new growth)


 


CourtneyD said:


> I'm in!
> I am ten months post and plan to keep on transitioning (no chop) until I am full shoulder length, which is probably another year. I've been baggying so my ends look good so far. I haven't had a need for a trim and have do 1-2 S&D's.
> 
> Thanks!


 




Nerd. said:


> yes.
> All broken you guys.
> I don't understand.
> How can something that saved my hair 7 days ago, completely turn against me last night?
> I don't know. For the first time, I have just been pretty down with the anxiety coming along with this hair metamorphose.


 
Don't feel disheartened, 6 months post is pretty tricky. That's a whole new head of natural hair growing under there. 
Could it be that you might be listening to your natural hair too much? I find it craves moisture soo much, I have to remind myself that the rest of my hair needs protein if I'm planning to hold on to it..
This might make sense seing what worked for you a week ago doesn't work now; you might have an overload of moisture/protein that you can't put your finger on because you're getting different messages from your hair.


----------



## gissellr78

Very cool thread. I am 9 weeks post ( I know not a lot ) but i have been thinking about transitioning a lot.  I want to get to know my hair...I am soooo feeling my naps right now...

So..Can someone tell me like top 5 products and things to do or not to do..HElP...in the meantime i am reading the thread


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi Ladies, I've been lurking the last few weeks. You all are doing great! I'm only 2 wks short of 1 year so I'm super excited! I did a teeny tiny update on fotki of some of the styles I've been rocking. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Stepiphanie

gissellr78 said:


> Very cool thread. I am 9 weeks post ( I know not a lot ) but i have been thinking about transitioning a lot.  I want to get to know my hair...I am soooo feeling my naps right now...
> 
> So..Can someone tell me like top 5 products and things to do or not to do..HElP...in the meantime i am reading the thread



Gisellr now you know I love that gorgeous hair, I'm sure it'd be great natural too. DO IT!! Lol

As far as products, I think you should start with whatever was working for you, and just tweak it along the way. My faves are AE garlic, Biolage ultra hydrating, qhemet aohc and olive and honey balm and oyin burnt sugar pomade. I really do think that technique is the most important thing, here are some that have helped:

*washing in plaited sections (usually 8), really cut down on hair breakage and tangling

*Detangling under water with conditionner and seamless comb

*DCing weekly. I have a steamer and it has really made a difference

*Using protein as needed. To keep relaxed hair happy, reduce breakage.

That's all I can come up w/ at the moment. HTH


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

my hair is growing at a break-neck pace! 
still going though w/ the tail-end of this transition..when the front is past APL (its got about an inch to go), i will cut the last inch of relaxer off of it, which will be in about a month or two. 
back to the update: the back, which is all natural, is SOOO close to BSL:





and i only use two products to moisturize/seal/style now: garnier fructis sleek and shine leave-in and pure avocado butter. I wear my hair in a curly ponytail or bun. KISS and its WORKING!

the rest of my reggie: 
- wash and DC weekly with mill creek botanicals biotin shampoo and conditioner
- cowash as necessary with garnier fructis triple nutrition conditioner
- clarify every 6-8 weeks (unless necessary earlier) with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
- oil treatment/rinse every 1-2 weeks with pure coconut oil
*tis all 

sorry the post is so long


----------



## seraphinelle

I'm still trucking along.

Can't wait to take this weave out.  Will do so tomorrow after my assessment.

Think I will give weaves a break for a couple of weeks!

Think I'm just over 9 months.


----------



## caligirl2385

Black Hoya Chick said:


> my hair is growing at a break-neck pace!
> still going though w/ the tail-end of this transition..when the front is past APL (its got about an inch to go), i will cut the last inch of relaxer off of it, which will be in about a month or two.
> back to the update: the back, which is all natural, is SOOO close to BSL:
> 
> 
> and i only use two products to moisturize/seal/style now: garnier fructis sleek and shine leave-in and pure avocado butter. I wear my hair in a curly ponytail or bun. KISS and its WORKING!
> 
> the rest of my reggie:
> - wash and DC weekly with mill creek botanicals biotin shampoo and conditioner
> - cowash as necessary with garnier fructis triple nutrition conditioner
> - clarify every 6-8 weeks (unless necessary earlier) with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
> - oil treatment/rinse every 1-2 weeks with pure coconut oil
> *tis all
> 
> sorry the post is so long



i just loooooooovee seeing your updates!!! looking good


----------



## MummysGirl

Hey Shay, how're you wearing you hair these days?


Shay72 said:


> I am starting to see more breakage and SSK's. If I only make it a year I would actually be okay with that. I will take it day by day.


----------



## MummysGirl

Just passing through...

KUTGW Ladies 

BHC your growth is amazing


----------



## Prettyeyes

I am just udpating, I am only about 2 1/2 months post but still excited. I updated my fotki and have good growth. HHG!


----------



## Ltown

gissellr78 said:


> Very cool thread. I am 9 weeks post ( I know not a lot ) but i have been thinking about transitioning a lot. I want to get to know my hair...I am soooo feeling my naps right now...
> 
> So..Can someone tell me like top 5 products and things to do or not to do..HElP...in the meantime i am reading the thread


 
Hi, wow all that beautiful hair. I finish my transition in Jan after 15 months I did not bc but snip gratually I was only sl. I would get a good leave in, dc and moisturizer and oils. What I learned throughout my transition was my natural hair/relax react different to the products. So I would advice not to stock up on producs as your hair grow out the natural hair may not like what you use on relax hair. Find a style you can bare with and of course the ladies here will be with you on the ride to natural hair. MummysGirl and StephElise are the style guro!


----------



## Shay72

MummysGirl said:


> Hey Shay, how're you wearing you hair these days?


 
Bunning 99% of the time.  Every now and then I will do a braidout if I know I'm going out with friends or to an event.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Today I am wearing a wash and go. Over 4 weeks post, but my Oct '09 AND Feb '10 texlax was more underprocessed than I would have liked, so it feels like quadruple that. I am loving the increased thickness. My hair is BIG today!


----------



## Bosslady1

Last relaxer was in Jan. (Jan. 23rd) I have had enough. For now at least. I need your support. I may do the BKT for straight hair. Biosilk Serum and Organic root stimulator replenishing conditioner works wonders!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i can't believe its been almost 2 years. ahhh!!! lol.


----------



## fivetimestwo

Currently I'm 8.5 months into my transition and I plan on trying to make it to November (17 mos. post). I plan on accomplishing this with wigs/half wigs and bunning (my hair is currently about APL so I can camouflage my stringy ends pretty well if my hair is in a bun). I'm trying to at least have shoulder length natural hair unstretched before I chop the texlaxed ends.


----------



## dicapr

9.5 months and I am still hanging in there.  I am not having any problems but I find myself wanting to chop for a TWA during the summer.  My mother is against it saying I don't have the face for it.  I wear my hair smoothed back into a bun most of the time so its not like I ever show any length in the first place.   I may BC at 13 months anyway and enjoy short hair for the summer.


----------



## twinkletoes17

It's been a long while since I've posted in this thread. Tomorrow I'll be 29 weeks post. It definitely has not been easy. I'm taking 5 classes and have neglected my hair far more than I expected. I experienced some breakage but I'll keep going. I was ready to relax last week but thought better of it. Relaxing isn't a solution to breakage lol. I'm going to detangle my hair again in a bit.

If anyone has some detangling advice, it would be greatly appreciated! Also, how often? I'm trying once a week at the least. My hair was soooo sore after last week's detangling session. A lot of matting, but I was able to get most of it undone without losing too much hair, thankfully.


----------



## Prettyeyes

wow everyone is doing so great, I just started so I have a long way to go. I just added a few new pics today in my fotki. (Trying to document my transition)


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I BCD yesterday. I still stalk the thread though.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

caligirl2385 said:


> i just loooooooovee seeing your updates!!! looking good


 
thank you =)


----------



## Grand Prix

DDTexlaxed said:


> I BCD yesterday. I still stalk the thread though.


 
Congrats!!

Have you got pics yet? oke:


----------



## cch24

Starting my daily cowashing again tomorrow! Thanks Shay for starting the challenge, that challenge really turned my hair around last year. The plan is to cowash daily until October and then CHOP. I'm really starting to get excited. I've started a hair bookmark on my laptop and I've been saving products that people have said work well on their natural hair. I know I'll be spending the month of September ordering EVERYTHING to get ready. Then the fun will start! Sooo excited!


----------



## Rapunzel*

currently 9 months 1 day post. bunning until i do my first self install. 
cant wait!


----------



## dorko

washed my hair today
wasn't too bad detangling.. happy with that lol
i've been getting frustrated though.. =\


----------



## Rapunzel*

dorko said:


> washed my hair today
> wasn't too bad detangling.. happy with that lol
> i've been getting frustrated though.. =\


hang in there. you will make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ive been bunning and moisturizing and ive been able to retain and have healthy ng and the same time


----------



## MummysGirl

Oooh... I loved the last cowashing challenge.
I'm gonna join!!



cch24 said:


> Starting my daily cowashing again tomorrow! Thanks Shay for starting the challenge, that challenge really turned my hair around last year. The plan is to cowash daily until October and then CHOP. I'm really starting to get excited. I've started a hair bookmark on my laptop and I've been saving products that people have said work well on their natural hair. I know I'll be spending the month of September ordering EVERYTHING to get ready. Then the fun will start! Sooo excited!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Still hanging in there I'm just over 9 months post, still in senegalese twists hoping for 2 months, been in for 3 weeks, may get my edges redone in another week.  HHG Ladies.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies, i havent checked in in a while cuz i've been really busy with work. I'm 21 weeks post now and still going strong, i keep my hair in plaits most of the time so i'm not having any issues yet.


----------



## nsmith30

just checking in 5 months post


----------



## Khaiya

Here's my March update.

http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/March/?action=view&current=March173.jpg


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi ladies... I'm almost 15 months post and my hair is doing fine  

Last Friday, I recorded a vid on blowdrying (tension method) and a resulting braidout but I just haven't had the time to edit & upload it. 





I've got so much going on right now - very busy. I haven't even had the time to put my hair in pixie braids  

I left my hair in cornrows (since Saturday cos I didn't have time to do pixie braids) and then took them down for a braidout puff yesterday.

I DC'd/cowashed it in 6 braids this morning - I was in too much of a hurry so I applied my leave in and put those braids up in a ponytail. Maybe tonight, I'll take down the braids and put my hair up in a bun for the next couple of days.

I'll probably run in here on Saturday to  that I'm 15 months post.

KUTGW Ladies.

P.S. I went for a spin class with my hair in the braidout puff yesterday and was able to maintain my style 100%  
KEY: Laid edges down with a scarf from before workout till after shower.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hey everyone!

I will be 10 months on Sunday the 21st!  I have been wearing my faux bun and loving it!  Yesterday, I tried cowashing again and I may incorporate this into my routine once a week.  I cowashed with Suave Coconut and moisturized and sealed with Qhemets AOHC and Honey Hydrating Balm and braided my hair up last night.  This morning I spritzed with water, Suave Coconut, jojoba and olive oil mix and just put clear Ecostyler gel and aloe vera on my edges only.  For now, I still plan on BCing in December 2010.  I hope my hair is at least 8-9 inches long by then.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Rapunzel* said:


> currently 9 months 1 day post. bunning until i do my first self install.
> cant wait!


 
do you have any tips on self-installing? i have been wanting to try it, but im scared i will look like a hot mess.erplexed

also. i a m 10 months and 1 day post and i am so excited!! i dunno when i will bc yet but i think it will be after the summer. i am wearing a kinky curly weave and its been about 7 weeks now. i plan on getting another weave installed in about a month or so, and after that i plan on teaching myself to do my own installs and save 125 dollars every trip to the salon.


----------



## Foxglove

This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July 
I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it



So proud of you!  Congrats!


----------



## Khaiya

Congrats Dr.!!! It is off topic but still good to hear!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin

Does anyone have pics of a braid-out on shoulder length hair??? Please share!!!!


----------



## asubeauty

Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it


 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! *

I'm so happy for you!!!        :waytogo:


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it


 

Congratulations!


----------



## Stepiphanie

Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it




That's AMAZING!! Congrats. You should def BC to celebrateoke:


----------



## MummysGirl

Ekaette!!!!!!

I can't stop you from BC'ing to celebrate.... all you need to do is provide me  (all of us) with a lot of pictures!

So we have our resident Dr 



Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it


----------



## MummysGirl

My siggy picture on the middle right is a braidout on full SL hair.

More pictures here: http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/

HTH


Bouncin&Behavin said:


> Does anyone have pics of a braid-out on shoulder length hair??? Please share!!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Foxglove said:


> This is super OT but I matched into a residency program (found out where today) so I'll be starting my residency as Dr Foxglove, MD in July
> I kind of want to BC as a way to celebrate. I may move the BC date up to next weekend but I'm still unsure. I'll think on it


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Congratulations Dr. Foxy!


----------



## Platinum

47 weeks post!  I'll be 11 months post on the 25th! I can't believe I'm almost a year post. I have never gone this long without a touch up. I honestly think that if it wasn't for LHCF and my fellow transitioners, I wouldn't have been able to transition this long. Thank you Ladies and keep up the good work!


----------



## MummysGirl

*I am 15 months (65 weeks post)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My theory is - if I can make it this far, I can make it till I'm at least 20 months post (I'll be honest - now I think I'll BC @ 20 months - August 20th, not any later...  but we'll see)

My hair is in a bun right now and I hope tomorrow I can *FINALLY* put my hair in pixie braids for the next 2 weeks until my friend's baby's birthday (April 2nd).

KUTGW Ladies and thanks for the encouragement & help


----------



## caligirl2385

MummysGirl said:


> *I am 15 months (65 weeks post)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CONGRATS, MummysGirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caligirl2385

Checkin in... 11months post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

My dd and I are currently 7 weeks post, she has remained in braids, cornrows initially and now box braids.  She has length to work with so I'm not concerned as much with her hair.  We have abandoned rubber bands and balls for good, to using covered pony tail holders and putting a bun in hair when not in braids.  

However, I'm growing out the infamous pixie cut with highlights, so I'm noticing that protein also has to be a good part of my regimen along with moisture.  Since I plan to BC on Labor Day weekend, 9/4, I am using Ayurvedic powders for my washes and MN for really get some good growth.  I can still tie down the sides of my hair and coconut oil and aloe vera work wonders for slicking down, so I only work with the top longest lengths.

We are going strong and trying to enjoy the journey by very low maintenance/manipulation which equates to low stress.  Summer is slowly approaching and for us that yields maximum hair growth and we're getting ready for it.  

See ya round ladies!!!  HHG!!  Your stories, pics and posts are truly and inspiration to us!!


----------



## 2inspireU

Just checking in...10 months post today.


----------



## Aggie

Checking in at 60 weeks post. 

Also Congrats MummysGirl on reaching 65 weeks.


----------



## MummysGirl

* Ladies! KUTGW *



caligirl2385 said:


> Checkin in... *11months post*!!!!!!!!!!





2inspireU said:


> Just checking in...*10 months post* today.





Aggie said:


> Checking in at *60 weeks post*.
> 
> Also *Congrats MummysGirl on reaching 65 weeks.*





caligirl2385 said:


> *CONGRATS, MummysGirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*Thank you *


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> *I am 15 months (65 weeks post)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My theory is - if I can make it this far, I can make it till I'm at least 20 months post (I'll be honest - now I think I'll BC @ 20 months - August 20th, not any later... but we'll see)
> 
> My hair is in a bun right now and I hope tomorrow I can *FINALLY* put my hair in pixie braids for the next 2 weeks until my friend's baby's birthday (April 2nd).
> 
> KUTGW Ladies and thanks for the encouragement & help


 
*Congratulations MummysGirl! *



caligirl2385 said:


> Checkin in... 11months post!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Congratulations Caligirl!  I'm right behind you (will be 11 months post on the 25th)*



2inspireU said:


> Just checking in...10 months post today.


 
*Congratulations 2inspireU! *


Aggie said:


> Checking in at 60 weeks post.
> 
> Also Congrats MummysGirl on reaching 65 weeks.


 
*Congratulations Aggie!*

*Keep up the good work Ladies!*


----------



## dorko

been a struggle!
sometimes i want to relax my hair because i miss it straight.. this is the longest i've gone w/o a relaxer since i first got one many many moons ago.. but at the same time, i'm like i've come this far i might as well keep going ...i need to do something different to my hair - maybe i'll feel better... 

i think i'm just going thru some bad vibes

8.5+ months post


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

How often do you ladies detangle and in how many sections?


----------



## thickhairRN

Hello, I'm a newbie to this site but I absolutely LOVE it! At first I was just opting for healthier hair, but a few days ago I decided to go au naturale! I will be 4months post on March 22! My goal right now is APL. I have very thick hair so this will be a challenge, but with this wonderful thread and great ladies I know I'll make it. Any advice, tips, techniques, and/or products to help are most definitely appreciated! HHG!


----------



## msbettyboop

MummysGirl said:


> *I am 15 months (65 weeks post)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My theory is - if I can make it this far, I can make it till I'm at least 20 months post (I'll be honest - now I think I'll BC @ 20 months - August 20th, not any later...  but we'll see)
> 
> My hair is in a bun right now and I hope tomorrow I can *FINALLY* put my hair in pixie braids for the next 2 weeks until my friend's baby's birthday (April 2nd).
> 
> KUTGW Ladies and thanks for the encouragement & help



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!   KUTGW


----------



## MummysGirl

I detangle 0-4 times a week depending on how I'm wearing my hair.

I washed my hair loose for the first 9/10 months of my transition (when it wasn't in pixie braids) and I detangled everytime I washed.

Months 10 - present, if my hair's not in pixies or braids or cornrows, I wash my hair in 6 braids and detangle each section after applying my leave in so... 

HTH.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> How often do you ladies detangle and in how many sections?


----------



## MummysGirl

you're right, you've come this far... maybe put your hair in those cute french braids/cornrows you had in your siggy a while back... take a tiny little break from your hair.



dorko said:


> been a struggle!
> sometimes i want to relax my hair because i miss it straight.. this is the longest i've gone w/o a relaxer since i first got one many many moons ago.. but at the same time, i'm like i've come this far i might as well keep going ...i need to do something different to my hair - maybe i'll feel better...
> 
> i think i'm just going thru some bad vibes
> 
> 8.5+ months post


----------



## MummysGirl

I know it might be time consuming byt my 1st advice would be to go through this whole thread and identify who has hair very similar to yours... and go through their fotkis. 

Although, I have learned a lot from people whose hair looks absolutely nothing like mine too 

Ask questions... we're here to answer 



thickhairRN said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this site but I absolutely LOVE it! At first I was just opting for healthier hair, but a few days ago I decided to go au naturale! I will be 4months post on March 22! My goal right now is APL. I have very thick hair so this will be a challenge, but with this wonderful thread and great ladies I know I'll make it. Any advice, tips, techniques, and/or products to help are most definitely appreciated! HHG!


----------



## CaribbeanQueen

I am currently 11 months post... I was thinking of doing the big chop this summer but I may continue transitioning for another 6 - 12 months... We shall see..


----------



## andromeda

Congrats everyone on your progress! 



thickhairRN said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this site but I absolutely LOVE it! At first I was just opting for healthier hair, but a few days ago I decided to go au naturale! I will be 4months post on March 22! My goal right now is APL. I have very thick hair so this will be a challenge, but with this wonderful thread and great ladies I know I'll make it. Any advice, tips, techniques, and/or products to help are most definitely appreciated! HHG!



Here's a newbie guide that has tons of useful links.  As for must-have products, I think it comes down to starting with the basics (good shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, moisturizer, sealant) and building from there, while being attentive to the ingredients in the products you're using and how your hair (especially your new growth) reacts to them.  I think learning the fundamentals of hair and what _your_ hair wants  and needs in terms of techniques and ingredients/products will take you very far.

It can also be helpful to keep a journal or calendar of everything you're doing to your hair, everything you're using on it and how it's responding.

Here's a best of the best for transitioners thread if you want to get a rundown of products others like.


----------



## thickhairRN

Lol I stay up at night going through this thread looking for exactly that hehehe. Thank you soooo much for your support, cuz I know I'll need it!


----------



## Platinum

thickhairRN said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this site but I absolutely LOVE it! At first I was just opting for healthier hair, but a few days ago I decided to go au naturale! I will be 4months post on March 22! My goal right now is APL. I have very thick hair so this will be a challenge, but with this wonderful thread and great ladies I know I'll make it. Any advice, tips, techniques, and/or products to help are most definitely appreciated! HHG!


----------



## Foxglove

thickhairRN said:


> Lol I stay up at night going through this thread looking for exactly that hehehe. Thank you soooo much for your support, cuz I know I'll need it!



I just wanted to say welcome and also to check out the 2009 thread. There is a lot of good info in the 2009 thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457


----------



## andromeda

Took out my cornrows, washed and did a trim.  Cut off about 2 inches.  I think I should be able to make it to July.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


----------



## Platinum

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


 

Congratulations, Black Hoya Chick!:superbanana:


----------



## MummysGirl

You're an inspiration 


Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


----------



## Ltown

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


 

Congratulation, I know you said you had 1-1/2 inch left but it does not look like it in your avatar. Look good!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

ltown said:


> Congratulation, I know you said you had 1-1/2 inch left but it does not look like it in your avatar. Look good!


 
yeah the 1 1/2 inches is only in the front and it is overpowered by the natural so it all curls up when dry


----------



## andromeda

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)



  Congrats on reaching that milestone!


----------



## Aggie

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


 
Wow 2years!!! A_MAY_ZING BHC. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## cch24

i'm chopping tonight... i'll add pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

I just tried Tigi Curls Rock Curl Amplifier (or something like that lol) for the first time tonight. so far it i like it. but we will see how long it lasts before i give it a final judgment


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> i'm chopping tonight... i'll add pictures tomorrow!



Can't wait!!


----------



## caligirl2385

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)




CONGRATS!!!  SO INSPIRATIONAL


----------



## caligirl2385

cch24 said:


> i'm chopping tonight... i'll add pictures tomorrow!


OMG i can...not...wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolascurls

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a length check in its "natural" state recently. but for easter weekend I am straightening. so i will have my official 2 years post length check then for you all =)


 
You're now at the point I want to go to in my transition! 2 years post! 
Great work, hon! Gonna be checking out your techniques and styles now!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

How is everyone doing?

I had somewhat of a setback his past week.  My hair started shedding out of nowhere.  And then I had some single strand knows (I know why though, and it wont happen again) so I feel kinda bleh with all of my all of my searching and destroying and all of my shedding this week.

And today was a bad hair day.  But this too shall pass.


----------



## Grand Prix

Glad to see everybody's doing so well!!

I haven't had time to check in, but I made 17 months post. 
Can't believe I've only got one month to go.. That would be the plan, anyway. 
I'm so happy to have this thread. It's made my transition so much easier! 



Black Hoya Chick said:


> 2.years.post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
:notworthy




cch24 said:


> i'm chopping tonight... i'll add pictures tomorrow!


 
So excited for you!!


----------



## cch24

hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm definately a 3b/c/4a mix.

so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!

17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!


----------



## LoveCraze

cch24 said:


> hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm deifnitely a 3b/c/4a mix.
> 
> so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!
> 
> 17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!


 

 On your BC! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair's gorgeous!!!!



cch24 said:


> hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm deifnitely a 3b/c/4a mix.
> 
> so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!
> 
> 17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Steph, where've you been?



StephElise said:


> On your BC! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## Grand Prix

cch24 said:


> hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm definately a 3b/c/4a mix.
> 
> so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!
> 
> 17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!


 
Congratulations!!
Your hair looks so pretty!

I'm surprised that you can already pull it unti a bun after 17 months.
I thought that would only be enough to make a teeny tiny ponytail.
Do you happen to have measured your hair?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Beautiful hair! Congratulations cch24


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

your hair is beautiful cch! ♥


----------



## cch24

Grand Prix said:


> Congratulations!!
> Your hair looks so pretty!
> 
> I'm surprised that you can already pull it unti a bun after 17 months.
> I thought that would only be enough to make a teeny tiny ponytail.
> Do you happen to have measured your hair?



Thank you so much! I haven't measured with a ruler, but I can stretch the nape to a little past collarbone and the very front of my hair I can stretch to my lips. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## chelleyrock

congrats CCH!


----------



## caligirl2385

awwwweee cch! i'm so happy for you!! congrats


----------



## pmichael52172

CCH..... LOVE the hair.  Congrats.  I can't wait until I have enough hair to make a cute bun!


----------



## Khaiya

Congrats *cch*!! LOVE the curlies!!


----------



## Foxglove

cch24 said:


> hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm definately a 3b/c/4a mix.
> 
> so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!
> 
> 17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!



Congratulations!!


----------



## andromeda

Congrats cch! 
_______________________________

I put in some twists.  I love how they look (well, the natural part).  These are a much better alternative to braids, which tend to look like scalpy on me.  In the process of redoing some twists, I got a chance to see how my natural hair looks with twist out - so excited!


----------



## cch24

Aw, seeing all those posts really made me smile! I love my little bun! I don't think I'll be wearing my hair out for a while, because I have length goals, and I've been bunning for over a year so it's second nature to me. It was quite a shock to go from almost waist to collarbone, but I'm excited to be on this hair growth journey again!


----------



## destine2grow

I have been MIA, however I am still transitioning. School and my personal life have been taking up a lot of my time as well as the makeup section. I am currently in braids to ease the transition. I have had a set back but I am determine to still go natural. I am just keeping it braided instead of wearing it braided under a wig. I am 24 wks post. I will be 25 wks post on Thursday.


----------



## LoveCraze

MummysGirl said:


> Hi Steph, where've you been?


 
Hey MG!! I'm still here lurking. Haven't had much to report since I have my hair in these Senegalese twist. I'm enjoying the break from my hair but I must admit, that I'm already kinda missing feeling my texture. After one week though, I had to take a twist out in the back because it started slipping off and was barely hanging on. My hair is much finer back there so I wasn't surprised. Other than that, I'm still here and still transitioning. Loving all the BC's that have been going on lately! 
Congrats to everyone who are sticking with their transitions.


----------



## cch24

I know this is the transitioners support thread... but can I still ask a question? How do you guys foresee your regimen changing once you become fully natural? I don't really know what to do, so I'm going to try to continue my transitioning regimen and make changes as I see fit. Since I'm still bunning, I will continue to cowash in the morning, leave conditioner in, and bun. At night I will moisturize and seal, and put my bonnet on. Does that sound okay? My hair feels really moisturized and I don't think i have any scab hair, as my hair has no problems curling up, so I hope I don't have to make any major changes.

TIA!


----------



## cch24

Sorry for the double post! I just joined the APL by 2010 challenge. I hope I make it!


----------



## Platinum

cch24 said:


> hi ladies!!! that was THE most anticlimactic big chop ever. i'm glad that i'm fully natural though. i chopped late last night, and slept in conditioner. since it's a school day i didn't test my natural styling abilities just yet... so my hair is in a bun (as usual). i hope i get to play around with it this weekend. OH, and i'm definately a 3b/c/4a mix.
> 
> so here's a picture of just the nape chopped, and two pictures of my bun today!
> 
> 17.5 months was well worth it. good luck to the rest of you during your journey!


 
Congratulations! Your hair is pretty!



Grand Prix said:


> Glad to see everybody's doing so well!!
> 
> I haven't had time to check in, but I made 17 months post.
> Can't believe I've only got one month to go.. That would be the plan, anyway.
> I'm so happy to have this thread. It's made my transition so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> :notworthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited for you!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum

I plan to take my Senegalese Twists out this weekend when I go home. I haven't decided if I'm going to Henna or do a protein treatment and DC. I also intend to try out my brand new Maxiglide. 

I can't believe it but I'm 11 months post today!:superbanana: I never thought I could go this long without a relaxer.


----------



## Ltown

cch24 said:


> I know this is the transitioners support thread... but can I still ask a question? How do you guys foresee your regimen changing once you become fully natural? I don't really know what to do, so I'm going to try to continue my transitioning regimen and make changes as I see fit. Since I'm still bunning, I will continue to cowash in the morning, leave conditioner in, and bun. At night I will moisturize and seal, and put my bonnet on. Does that sound okay? My hair feels really moisturized and I don't think i have any scab hair, as my hair has no problems curling up, so I hope I don't have to make any major changes.
> 
> TIA!


 
Congratulations on your bc. When I finish my transition I did have to change products and actually found some natural products wokring better for my hair. I still style challenge don't like the twist/braidout yet but getting use to natural styling is still a transition for me.


----------



## Foxglove

I took out a braid near the front to play with my hair. The front is looser than the back.

Here is a pic






Compare to the curls at the back





I never realized how much looser the curls at the front are. I'm hoping the different textures don't give me a weird shape when I BC


----------



## Alta Angel

^^^Beautiful hair!

My hair is like that too...looser in the front, tighter coils in the back.  I don't know if its because I wear my hair back or off of my face alot or what.  I guess my back will have to be longer to get the same "hang" as the front.  I really hope there are no mullets or shags in my future!


----------



## Foxglove

It has begun


----------



## Shay72

Platinum said:


> I never thought I could go this long without a relaxer.


ITA with this. I never ever would have thought it was possible if I had not found this site.



Foxglove said:


> It has begun


What, the bc?????!!!!!


----------



## Foxglove

Shay72 said:


> ITA with this. I never ever would have thought it was possible if I had not found this site.
> 
> 
> What, the bc?????!!!!!



Yup! I'm taking out my braids and detangling and snipping as I take each braid out


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Foxglove said:


> Yup! I'm taking out my braids and detangling and snipping as I take each braid out


 
I'm so happy for you!!!  I can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Shay72

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! I can't wait to see your pics!!


 
Me too  !!!!


----------



## Amerie123

I've been missing for quite sometime.. but as of Tuesday, I made 40 weeks post.. ... but i need to know how do i go about achieving  a straight style.. my hair literally reverted w/in seconds.. how can i prevent that?? any advice would be helpful.. and keep up the good work ladies..


----------



## LoveCraze

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! I can't wait to see your pics!!


 


Shay72 said:


> Me too  !!!!


 

ME THREE!!! Pic pics pics!!! Congratulations!  I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## LoveCraze

amazing said:


> I've been missing for quite sometime.. but as of Tuesday, I made 40 weeks post.. ... but i need to know how do i go about achieving a straight style.. my hair literally reverted w/in seconds.. how can i prevent that?? any advice would be helpful.. and keep up the good work ladies..


 
Have you tried Sabino Moisture Block? I hear a lot of ladies raving about how well it does to prevent reversion. Good luck!


----------



## Foxglove

Still unbraiding and snipping. This is the length I'll be working with. As you can see shrinkage will be a challenge


----------



## cch24

OMG Foxglove I'm so excited for you!


----------



## pookaloo83

Waiting for the final result from Foxglove.


----------



## Foxglove

It's done! I feel at peace lol
I'm sitting under the dryer with Aphogee 2 step in my hair
I forgot how much I hate the smell and feel of it


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm excited for you Foxglove!


----------



## Jewell

As of March 22, I made 8 mos post!  Sunday, March 29, I will be 37 weeks post ya'll.  Still going strong, and thanking GOD EVERYDAY that I have my cute little wigs to slap on and go when I'm in a hurry!  Also glad I'm in the wig chall b/c my hair is thriving from the low-no manipulation, and I LOVE IT!  Best of wishes to all you ladies, and I'm so thankful we have such wonderful support here!  I will update again next month around the 22nd.

I haven't had issues with matting since I got to the 6 month mark.  Months 4-6 were gettin' iffy cuz the back of my hair was dry and matting/loc'ing easily.  I actually have a 1/16th of an inch piece where my hair broke off right about the demarcation line.   It's in the center back of my head and a slim tiny piece where I distinctly remember having a huge tangle after a wash day.  I gently detangled, but I guess the stress was done to that tiny piece (think a hair piece the diameter of a cuticle orange stick).  

Highly unnoticeable, but I noticed it cuz I wear my hair braided in 4 sections, parted down the middle under my wigs.  It was sticking out one day, and I was like where da heck that breakage come from?!  Then, I remembered the matting I had back there one day.  Oh well.  I've conquered the horrid tangles of the 5 month mark, which always happens at that time!  HHG!

I can see myself keeping this up for years.  Let's hope I don't eat my words!  The hardest part is over...now I'm looking fwd to wearing beautiful, kinky buns and updos in the summer weather.  Can't wait to touch up my hair color either, which is henna-based.


----------



## andromeda

Can't wait to see the pics, foxglove! 

____________________________
I've finally made a fotki.  Still in the process of organizing but feel free to visit and give any suggestions you might have.


----------



## andromeda

Jewell said:


> As of March 22, I made 8 mos post!  Sunday, March 29, I will be 37 weeks post ya'll.  Still going strong, and thanking GOD EVERYDAY that I have my cute little wigs to slap on and go when I'm in a hurry!  Also glad I'm in the wig chall b/c my hair is thriving from the low-no manipulation, and I LOVE IT!  Best of wishes to all you ladies, and I'm so thankful we have such wonderful support here!  I will update again next month around the 22nd.
> 
> I haven't had issues with matting since I got to the 6 month mark.  Months 4-6 were gettin' iffy cuz the back of my hair was dry and matting/loc'ing easily.  I actually have a 1/16th of an inch piece where my hair broke off right about the demarcation line.   It's in the center back of my head and a slim tiny piece where I distinctly remember having a huge tangle after a wash day.  I gently detangled, but I guess the stress was done to that tiny piece (think a hair piece the diameter of a cuticle orange stick).
> 
> Highly unnoticeable, but I noticed it cuz I wear my hair braided in 4 sections, parted down the middle under my wigs.  It was sticking out one day, and I was like where da heck that breakage come from?!  Then, I remembered the matting I had back there one day.  Oh well.  I've conquered the horrid tangles of the 5 month mark, which always happens at that time!  HHG!
> 
> I can see myself keeping this up for years.  Let's hope I don't eat my words!  The hardest part is over...now I'm looking fwd to wearing beautiful, kinky buns and updos in the summer weather.  Can't wait to touch up my hair color either, which is henna-based.



Congrats on your progress!  I love wigs too.  You look gawj in your siggy, btw.


----------



## poookie

I just wanted to come in & say CONGRATULATIONS!!! to all the ladies that have decided to transition 

& also... don't be afraid to chop if you need to!!!

I fully intended on waiting until the 40 week mark to do my BC. but in week 26, after a rough detangling session & with a ton of frustration about what the flip was i going to do with my hair the next day, i took out the scissors & chopped!  it was such a freeing feeling!!!

so don't feel bad if you decide you can't make it without going to the scissors.  remember: the end result is a head full of healthy, full, thick, natural hair, so either way, it's a win win situation!

just wanted to spread a bit of encouragement


----------



## dorko

i'm getting senegalese twists next week.
can you wash kanekalon hair? i am using that but i don't want my hair to tangle in it!

im almost 9 months post!


----------



## dicapr

I'm 39 weeks post today.  I have a feeling I may chop in the next few weeks.  I am in love with my natural hair.  I forgot how much I liked my 4a/4b texture and how strong it felt.  I know that my hair will be short, but I think I may just wig it.  For now I am just taking it day by day.


----------



## Foxglove

Finally here are the pics









Without flash









Texture shot





Still not dry





Although I'm not surprised the shrinkage is crazy. I posted a picture in an earlier post. I'll probably wear a wash and go puff like this as my staple style. I'll try out twistouts and stuff and post pics

ETA I'm so happy!


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> It's done! I feel at peace lol
> I'm sitting under the dryer with Aphogee 2 step in my hair
> I forgot how much I hate the smell and feel of it


 
For a great protein treatment that doesn't have a funky smell you should try Nexxus Emergencee. It smells good and it has great slip to where you can actually comb it through your hair. I highly recommend it!


----------



## andromeda

Foxglove said:


> Finally here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not surprised the shrinkage is crazy. I posted a picture in an earlier post. I'll probably wear a wash and go puff like this as my staple style. I'll try out twistouts and stuff and post pics
> 
> ETA I'm so happy!


Gorgeous!  Your profile with short hair is striking!  Congrats on your BC - you certainly earned it!


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> For a great protein treatment that doesn't have a funky smell you should try Nexxus Emergencee. It smells good and it has great slip to where you can actually comb it through your hair. I highly recommend it!



Thanks! i'll switch over to that when the Aphogee is done


----------



## ZkittyKurls

StephElise said:


> Have you tried *Sabino Moisture Block*? I hear a lot of ladies raving about how well it does to prevent reversion. Good luck!


 
i agree with that


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Finally here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texture shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not surprised the shrinkage is crazy. I posted a picture in an earlier post. I'll probably wear a wash and go puff like this as my staple style. I'll try out twistouts and stuff and post pics
> 
> ETA I'm so happy!


 
Dang, how did I miss your pics being posted!! I love it!! Congratulations on your BC!! I can see me having hair this length when I BC. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## caligirl2385

looking good! congrats foxglove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluetopia

Ok so here's the thing.....I think I _may _be transitioning but I refuse to even consider cutting my hair till I reach my goal of WL next summer. 

Am I still welcome here?


----------



## Foxglove

Bluetopia said:


> Ok so here's the thing.....I think I _may _be transitioning but I refuse to even consider cutting my hair till I reach my goal of WL next summer.
> 
> Am I still welcome here?



Of course! Feel free to join in anytime


----------



## cch24

Pretty hair Foxglove! Your coilies are soo pretty!


----------



## embracn_my_kee

Well ... I'm 17 weeks post and this is a first!!! You all are so inspiring. I've been washing my hair once a week and deep conditioning when I do so...

I've also been applying good old Proclaim Coconut Oil Hair and Scalp Conditioner on the front and back of my head before I tie my hair at night and in the morning I hit my ends with Seyani's hair butter....

That's about as deep as my regimen gets....I really can't even decide if there's ONE shampoo/conditioner I like. *shrugs* I'm doing the half a wig thing until I learn at least ONE style from these youtube videos. I'll learn how to braid/twist ONE day. lol


----------



## Aggie

Major congratulations go out to Foxglove and StephElise and all others who are having great success throughout their transition to natural hair.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats on the BC Foxglove!! your hair looks great. I second the Emergencee recommendation as well, so much better then aphogee 2 step, IMO. Congrats again!!


----------



## Platinum

dorko said:


> i'm getting senegalese twists next week.
> can you wash kanekalon hair? i am using that but i don't want my hair to tangle in it!
> 
> im almost 9 months post!


 
Yes, you can wash Kanekalon hair if you're wearing Senegalese Twists. I cowash and DC frequently and I wear STs.


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations Foxglove!


ETA, I'm 48 weeks post now!


----------



## Grand Prix

Foxglove said:


>


 
Foxglove, your texture is so pretty! I love it!!


----------



## wontonfm

amazing said:


> I've been missing for quite sometime.. but as of Tuesday, I made 40 weeks post.. ... but i need to know how do i go about achieving  a straight style.. my hair literally reverted w/in seconds.. how can i prevent that?? any advice would be helpful.. and keep up the good work ladies..



My best straight styles have been achieved using either Lacio Lacio or Salerm as a leave-in, a bit of moroccanoil or argan oil while blow drying and then chi silk infusion while flat ironing. I usually spray the KeraCare humidty spray after.

A lot of stuff yes but it works for me


----------



## dr.j

Go FoxGlove!  Lookin' good!!!


----------



## Foxglove

Sorry so many pics. I did twists last night for a twist out puff today. I'm so glad I waited this long bc the puff is definitely big enough for me


----------



## Sequoia

Congrats Foxglove! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> Sorry so many pics. I did twists last night for a twist out puff today. I'm so glad I waited this long bc the puff is definitely big enough for me


ITA!! Your puff is a wonderful size to be starting off with. How long was your transition again? 15 months? I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I love it!!
@ 15 mths, that should put me in June for a BC. (Subject to change though)


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> ITA!! Your puff is a wonderful size to be starting off with. How long was your transition again? 15 months? I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I love it!!
> @ 15 mths, that should put me in June for a BC. (Subject to change though)



15 months 3 weeks 2 days
ETA make sure you post pics!


----------



## Alta Angel

Your hair looks fantastic, Foxglove!  That is the perfect length to start out with...I hope I am so lucky!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

I haven't posted in eons, but I am 44 months post today!!!!  I never would have thought I could go this long without a relaxer, and although I don't post much, I want you ladies to know that I could not have done it without the support of this website. Thank you

Foxglove, your hair is beautiful and thick.  I can't wait to see your progress.  I will be tuning in...


----------



## MummysGirl

I CANNOT believe I missed this! I've been so busy, the few days I'm not here, you BC!  why didn't I get a PM? 

Beautiful!!!!!!!! I NEED more pics!


 Ekaette!!!!  

 
You'll still be dropping by to see how I'm...  we're doing, right?



Foxglove said:


> Finally here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texture shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not surprised the shrinkage is crazy. I posted a picture in an earlier post. I'll probably wear a wash and go puff like this as my staple style. I'll try out twistouts and stuff and post pics
> 
> ETA I'm so happy!


----------



## MummysGirl

Ooooohhhh! More!!!!!

That is *A LOT* of hair! 

I  your puff!


Foxglove said:


> Sorry so many pics. I did twists last night for a twist out puff today. I'm so glad I waited this long bc the puff is definitely big enough for me


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> I CANNOT believe I missed this! I've been so busy, the few days I'm not here, you BC!  why didn't I get a PM?
> 
> Beautiful!!!!!!!! I NEED more pics!
> 
> 
> Ekaette!!!!
> 
> 
> You'll still be dropping by to see how I'm...  we're doing, right?



Sorry MG I just finished it yesterday. I was wondering where you were lol
I'll definitely still be around and I'll definitely keep posting pics


----------



## Shay72

Beautiful hair, Foxglove! I am so encouraged by the lengths of ladies hair bc'ing a year and more post.  It is very encouraging .


----------



## Platinum

I wasn't able to get home this weekend. I was really looking forward to taking my Senegalese Twists out. Hopefully I'll get home within the next few days.


----------



## dicapr

I am going to BC tomorrow.  I am kind of scared, but I am ready to end this transition.  I'll update tomorrow.  I am one week short of 10 months and I have 3-4.5 inches of hair.


----------



## Platinum

dicapr said:


> I am going to BC tomorrow. I am kind of scared, but I am ready to end this transition. I'll update tomorrow. I am one week short of 10 months and I have 3-4.5 inches of hair.


 
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LoveCraze

Foxglove said:


> 15 months 3 weeks 2 days
> ETA make sure you post pics!


 Oh I'll do better than that. I'm making a video of the whole thing!!


----------



## nsmith30

23 weeks post


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

i cut another 1/2 inch off the front on friday. about an inch left ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... I'm 66 weeks post.

 again Ekaette.

65 weeks post - Wet hair pic lol: Ignore the difference in natural and relaxed hair ):




66 weeks post (finally, I see waves. Annoying thing is this is my hair after DC'ing on dry hair overnight, before cowashing  I went to the gym like this and cowashed after my workout):




Enjoy your week ahead ladies


----------



## Foxglove

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i cut another 1/2 inch off the front on friday. about an inch left ladies!



Congratulations on going so long! 



MummysGirl said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm 66 weeks post.
> 
> again Ekaette.
> 
> 65 weeks post - Wet hair pic lol: Ignore the difference in natural and relaxed hair ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 weeks post (finally, I see waves. Annoying thing is this is my hair after DC'ing on dry hair overnight, before cowashing  I went to the gym like this and cowashed after my workout):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your week ahead ladies



MG you're like the transition queen. Isn't it amazing the difference between the relaxed hair and the natural?


----------



## Foxglove

More pics
First here are a few texture shots
Front





Side




Back





Now here is my crazy shrinkage. I don't have the courage to wear a wash and go without stretching it out and putting it in a puff yet





Here is my failed attempt at shingling. I will probably just do the same stretched out puff I did yesterday as my everyday style


----------



## Khaiya

Ya'll need to check out the juice challenge, trust me that stuff is AWESOME, it will probably make the transition easier for a lot of us transitioners, try it out, what do you have to lose?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Congrats Foxglove! Loving the pics! I also want to say kudos to everyone else who is transitioning whether you just started or have been doing it for a while! This thread keeps me encouraged!


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> More pics
> First here are a few texture shots
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my crazy shrinkage. I don't have the courage to wear a wash and go without stretching it out and putting it in a puff yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my failed attempt at shingling. I will probably just do the same stretched out puff I did yesterday as my everyday style


 

Beautiful texture! I believe my hair may be similiar to yours. Now I must resist the urge to BC. Congratulations again!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Foxglove said:


> Sorry so many pics. I did twists last night for a twist out puff today. I'm so glad I waited this long bc the puff is definitely big enough for me


 
turned out great!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Foxglove, your puff is so pretty. thanks for posting pics. i've been trying to figure out how i'd stretch my hair for my first puff since somebody swiped my denman brush. ♥


----------



## Stepiphanie

Foxglove, I'm loving your hair! Nice puff too.

I just made 12 months over the weekend. Yay!!!   I never woulda imagined I could make it this far. I plan on doing a self install in the next week or so to make it to the final stretch. I will be bc'ing either late June or beginning July. KUTGW Ladies.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


>


 How did you achieve this!

Love your hair in its shrunken state too. I'm a pro at thinking away relaxed ends. 



Foxglove said:


> More pics
> First here are a few texture shots
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


 
You really are a natural hair inspiration, please don't stop posting your pics in this thread! 



Stepiphanie said:


> Foxglove, I'm loving your hair! Nice puff too.
> 
> I just made 12 months over the weekend. Yay!!!  I never woulda imagined I could make it this far. I plan on doing a self install in the next week or so to make it to the final stretch. I will be bc'ing either late June or beginning July. KUTGW Ladies.


 
Congrats on making a year!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you GP 

Yeah it is important to learn to ignore the difference cos if not - *snip snip* 

I applied DC to my dry hair and put my hair in a ponytail. Covered with a scarf overnight and woke up to that - I pleasantly surprised because I didn't expect it to look like that



Grand Prix said:


> How did you achieve this!
> 
> Love your hair in its shrunken state too. I'm a pro at thinking away relaxed ends.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you GP
> 
> Yeah it is important to learn to ignore the difference cos if not - *snip snip*
> 
> I applied DC to my dry hair and put my hair in a ponytail. Covered with a scarf overnight and woke up to that - I pleasantly surprised because I didn't expect it to look like that


 
Oh I see..
I've been thinking of this method myself. DCing/cowashing before bed and tie it down with a scarf.
Getting sooo tired of the bantu knots (I only do them on wash days anymore) but it's like the only thing I seem to know now!

I would like to wet bun and find myself a phony pony, but I can't wash in the morning (I'm always late for work/class as it is ) and I'm afraid that if I do it at night, and have to keep my hair in a bun at night, it will be too much strain in the same place for too long.
Or will it be sort of okay because it's low manipulation?


----------



## MummysGirl

Wet bunning is fine as long as you avoid tension on your edges, don't pull your hair tight - just make sure it can get into a loose(ish) bun. The scarf lays down your new growth so well, you can take down the ponytail holder and re-position in the morning 


Grand Prix said:


> Oh I see..
> I've been thinking of this method myself. DCing/cowashing before bed and tie it down with a scarf.
> Getting sooo tired of the bantu knots (I only do them on wash days anymore) but it's like the only thing I seem to know now!
> 
> I would like to wet bun and find myself a phony pony, but I can't wash in the morning (I'm always late for work/class as it is ) and I'm afraid that if I do it at night, and have to keep my hair in a bun at night, it will be too much strain in the same place for too long.
> Or will it be sort of okay because it's low manipulation?


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Wet bunning is fine as long as you avoid tension on your edges, don't pull your hair tight - just make sure it can get into a loose(ish) bun. The scarf lays down your new growth so well, you can take down the ponytail holder and re-position in the morning


 
:scratchch I think I'll try it over the weekend.. Thanks, MG!

And I'll buy my first phony pony while I'm at it! Buns look so boring on me no matter what I do.

Speaking of fake hair , I'm thinking of maybe getting a weave?
I'm just a little afraid to! It might look really fake, it might not blend well, I'll have to go to a stylist again, it might not look good on me!


----------



## MiWay

I am 36 weeks (and 2 days) into my transition.  I don't plan on BC’ing at least until the 18-month mark (I'm already getting that itch ).  I will post some texture shots as soon as I can.


----------



## Foxglove

I still can't get over how tiny these coils are


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Everyone is doing great! 

I'm still going strong at 46 weeks! Transitioning seems easier to me as time goes by. Why are my relaxed ends looking so great now that they're gonna get chopped? LOL


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

Foxglove said:


> I still can't get over how tiny these coils are



omg some of mine are like that too! so cute. ♥


----------



## jamoca5

Haven't been on LHCF in FOREVER- congrats to foxglove and cch and everyone else who BC'd (and to those of us who are still going on with our transition, of course). I'm 46 weeks post now. Hard to believe it's been almost 11 months. For some reason, I don't feel like I've retained any length, but that could just be my insecurity kicking in  Aw, well. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

just wet bunning until june. i will be straightening next week though. but besides that, just mostly cowash, moisturize, seal, and bun (i add gel to the front t. i hao lay it down and give it MORE definition). i've been washing sporatically lately. so...yeah..lol


----------



## Foxglove

I think I found my hair twin!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTqzggeZPH0


----------



## Platinum

Taking out my Senegalese Twists now. I'll probably Henna tomorrow.


----------



## Alta Angel

I found a great product at the Dollar Tree on Monday.  It is called Herbal Infusions Carrot Creme.  I think there is a thread about it on here somewhere.  I sprayed my moisture spritz on my hair first, then applied the carrot oil creme from root to tip and braided my hair.  My hair in the morning, the new growth in particular, was completely moist and shiny.  I am going to continue using this product before making my final judgement.  I would so love to pay $1 for a truly moisturizing cream rather than $16 for Qhemets...


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Taking out my Senegalese Twists now. I'll probably Henna tomorrow.


 
Platinum you just put me in the mood to henna my hair again. The last time I henna'ed my hair was in November last year and I must say, I miss it. 

It was really loosening up my curl pattern which I love but I wanted to take a longer break to see what my curl pattern really look like and to be honest, I don't see a difference in the pattern. 

It still looks a little loose from the roots 4 months later. I think I'll wait another 2 months before using henna again though, just to see if there is a marked difference in my curl pattern.


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> Platinum you just put me in the mood to henna my hair again. The last time I henna'ed my hair was in November last year and I must say, I miss it.
> 
> It was really loosening up my curl pattern which I love but I wanted to take a longer break to see what my curl pattern really look like and to be honest, I don't see a difference in the pattern.
> 
> It still looks a little loose from the roots 4 months later. I think I'll wait another 2 months before using henna again though, just to see if there is a marked difference in my curl pattern.


 

I really think Henna has helped me with retention. I think I'm going to take a break from the braid and twist extentions for a while so I can start using Henna and my Ayurvedic powders again. 

Aggie, thank you for your Henna gloss recipe. I've been using something similiar to it between braid installs.


----------



## andromeda

I hennaed this weekend.  I then did a bantu knot twistout for the first time since last summer.  I was sorta pleased with the results - two or three knots came out perfectly, while the rest  bc they had become loose the night before.  It was cool to see how the bkto looks with this much ng.  Too bad I can't find my camera cable to upload pics.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

just hit the 6 mo mark.   got me hair in braids now so i dont mess w it.


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> I really think Henna has helped me with retention. I think I'm going to take a break from the braid and twist extentions for a while so I can start using Henna and my Ayurvedic powders again.
> 
> Aggie, thank you for your Henna gloss recipe. I've been using something similiar to it between braid installs.



Can I get in on this recipe?


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> Can I get in on this recipe?


 
I don't remember where it's located in the Henna threads but I believe she has the recipe in her fotki.


----------



## Aggie

Foxglove said:


> Can I get in on this recipe?


 



Platinum said:


> I don't remember where it's located in the Henna threads but I believe she has the recipe in her fotki.


Hey FG, Plat is right, you can find the recipe in my fotki, no passsword needed.


----------



## Platinum

Removed my twists. I didn't realize how thick my hair is . I'll be henna'ing today but I haven't decided how I plan to style my hair. I bought a phony puff yesterday from the BSS, so I may try that or try out my Maxiglide.


----------



## andromeda

The relaxed ends of my bantu knot twist out weren't holding up so well, so I decided to pin them up, basically giving the appearance of what my hair would look like if I BC'd. I love it!   With my trusty headband, it actually suits me very well - like a crown sitting atop my head.  I'm seriously thinking about BCing this weekend.  In a perfect world, I'd like to be APL before going completely natchal but I know that's unrealistic with my slow growth rate, shrinkage and the minimal amount of relaxed ends remaining.

I feel like I've met most of the important requirements for being BC-ready:
*Appearance*
-Am I comfortable with my hair at this length?
Yes.  It's not my optimal length but factoring in shrinkage, I won't be at my optimal length for a long while.

-Do I have a grasp of styles that I will wear and do these styles complement my lifestyle?
Yes.  I already love wearing wigs and plan to continuing doing so regardless of whether I BC or not.  I also like how my hair looks with bantu-knotted twist outs.  I have enough new growth to put in a very short ponytail, which can be augmented with a phony-puff.  These styles complement my lifestyle irt meetings and events since I'm not in an ultra-conservative field.  Another important aspect of my lifestyle is working out.  When I'm wearing cornrows, I honestly don't feel comfortable going out in them, so BCing won't change that.  I'll wear a scarf or casual half-wig when I go running.  When I'm wearing my hair "out", being all natural would actually be easier bc I don't have to worry about sweat reverting my relaxed ends from, let's say, a bantu knot twist out curl pattern to bone straight.  I look a ham with my ng in a curly or kinky texture and my relaxed ends straight.  With all natural hair, if I sweat, my style might stay or it might not, but at least _all_ my hair will be the same texture.  

-What styling options will I be missing out on if I BC?
Buns of substance on my own hair.  Last week, I wore my hair in twists pulled back in a bun, which is a look I loved.  Last month, I straightened my hair and was able to do gorgeous buns.  If I BC, I won't be able to do either.  I also might not be able to wear my hair straightened (aside from occasional length checks) because it's not in a "cut" style, which is preferable for hair of my length.

-Have I accepted my texture?
Yes.  Long time ago.  I know my hair won't hang. I know that it grows up, not down.  I know that my hair isn't conducive to wash-n-go, which isn't really something I feel I'm missing out on.  

-Am I prepared for the weird in-between stage of not quite TWA, not quite BAA?
I think so.  :scratchch


*Regimen+ Hair Health*
-Will BCing make my hair easier to care for?
I believe it will.  I've always had a problem with roughness and tangling along the border of ng/relaxed ends, even with applying DCs diligently using an application brush since the beginning of my HHJ and regular moisturizing and attentive detangling.  My relaxed ends won't let my natchal hair be great!    I think caring for one texture will be easier and will also allow me to care for my [future] natural ends better.

-How will BCing affect my regimen?
I'm still in the process of finding the perfect regimen but I've been doing a low-manipulation regimen and will continue to do so whether or not I BC.  My current regimen requires cornrowing under wigs and if I BC, I'll still have enough hair to cornrow.  My regimen and how I handle my hair has mostly prioritized my natural hair, so not much would change. In fact, I really can't think of a single thing that would change.

-How will BCing affect my product lineup?
Once again, can't think of anything.  I don't have use any super-heavy proteins or ceramides for my relaxed ends.  In light of a recent feature on The Natural Haven blog, I was considering re-incorporating a glycerin/water spray mix into my lineup but that has more to do with the season than transitioning/fully natural hair.

-If I find myself in a rut after BCing, would I be in danger of relaxing?
I honestly don't think so.  Not because I'm fundamentally opposed to relaxing.  For me, transitioning was an opportunity to get acquainted with my relaxer-free hair bc I felt I owed it to myself to do so.  I've never been of the conviction that "I'll never relax again".  However, of the various complications that BCing could present, I don't see how a relaxer would solve any of them, therefore I don't see myself in danger of relaxing as a "way out".    

I'll sleep on it another night.  Any other things to take into account?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

wow those are all very good questions!  ♥


----------



## andromeda

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow those are all very good questions!  ♥



Thanks!  That means a lot coming from a long-term transitioner who recently BC'd.

BTW, your puff is to die for!:lovedrool:


----------



## jamoca5

Gonna try DCing on dry hair today. Any of you guys do this (Mummy's Girl, I think you do, if I remember your YT vid correctly) and if so, what differences--good and bad--did you find compared to DCing on wet hair?


----------



## Ms.Christ3n

Wow! You ladies are really doin' the dang thang! lol, I wish I would have joined LHCF before I BC'd. I would have been able to transition so much longer!
I'm still happy that I BC'd though!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## lilsparkle825

Hey ladies, just dropping in for support -- I transitioned for a year and BC'd in 2008. I also need to ask a question: I have a friend who is 6 months post and struggling with how she's gonna do her hair over the summer. I can't really help her, since my transition was largely over the winter and I chopped in June just so I could WNG, so what do you guys think?? Any styles (with or without added hair) that she can do that won't look crazy at the end of the day?

TIA ladies!


----------



## Platinum

lilsparkle825 said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping in for support -- I transitioned for a year and BC'd in 2008. I also need to ask a question: I have a friend who is 6 months post and struggling with how she's gonna do her hair over the summer. I can't really help her, since my transition was largely over the winter and I chopped in June just so I could WNG, so what do you guys think?? Any styles (with or without added hair) that she can do that won't look crazy at the end of the day?
> 
> TIA ladies!


 
What about braids/twists or a sew-in?


----------



## thickhairRN

She can definitely try kinky twists, senegalese twists, sewins, and braids to help transition. I'm only a little past 4months post but these styles help me stay sane lol. Also, I did my first wash with "natural" hair care products and I'm in LOVE! I used Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap, Earthly Delight Conditioner, vegetable glycerin, and a mix of EVOO, castor oil, and jojoba oil. I have never not seen a comb full of broken hair! It was a beautiful thing and detangling was not an issue at all! Thanks soooo much ladies!!! Time for a sewin now, can't wait for more growth bcuz its so pretty!


----------



## wontonfm

Eight months post and nowhere near BCing!


----------



## Platinum

49 weeks post today!::superbanana: I removed my twists and Henna'd yesterday. Too be honest, I was almost on the verge of BC'ing yesterday. I have quite a bit of NG (my nape is 100% natural though ) but I'm still not sure if I'm comfortable with the length of if chop now. Also, I still want to try to see if I can make APL by Dec.

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Aggie

I'm thinking about getting individual braids with extensions in May for 6-7 weeks and re-done a week afterwards a couple more times of the same duration to help me get to 2 years a lot easier. MY wigs are working fine but I need a change, I'm getting bored with them now, .


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> 49 weeks post today!::superbanana: I removed my twists and Henna'd yesterday. Too be honest, I was almost on the verge of BC'ing yesterday. I have quite a bit of NG (my nape is 100% natural though ) but I'm still not sure if I'm comfortable with the length of if chop now. Also, I still want to try to see if I can make APL by Dec.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!


 
Congratas Platinum and good luck reaching APL by December this year.


----------



## cch24

So it's been about 12 days since I've BC'd. My hair has either grown a lot (doubtful) or the texture has loosened (probable). I think that my hair was shocked when I cut the relaxed ends off, and daily cowashing has brought out my true (and a bit looser) texture. Still just bunning away. I plan on trying a wash and go when this semester is over in mid May.


----------



## davisbr88

1. Currently 7 months post
2. Planning to go until my 23rd birthday, which is exactly 17 months! (Too much of a coincidence, right?!)
Celebrating by taking a trip to the Bronx to get my BC done at Miss Jessie's. Can't wait!


----------



## Murjani

Checking in @ 6months post..not looking back 

My hair is really growing..the little curlies are really sprouting.

I will remain weaved up for the next 6months until BC Day


----------



## nsmith30

I big chopped on Wednesday. At first it scared me to death. But now I love it.


----------



## CurlTalk

^^Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## andromeda

Finally uploaded some photos:

Here's the bantu knot twist out that I had to salvage.





As you can see, most of it didn't turn out too well.  So I decided to an updo:




left out a side bang and put the rest in a loose ponytail/puff.  side view
view from the top





Today I cowashed with v05 tea therapy black <<somesortafruit>>
I used the same method as I did the last time to form a bun.  From six large twists, I undid them one by one, pulling them back/smoothing them into a banana clip.  This time, I added some ic fantasia gel and tied my hair down with a scarf for about 20 min (thanks, grand prix!).  It's a little bit neater.  Sure I could get it even neater if I used a brush. 








I ended up putting on a double headband





more photos here, on my fotki


----------



## andromeda

nsmith30 said:


> I big chopped on Wednesday. At first it scared me to death. But now I love it.



Gorgeous!  You're rocking the heck out of it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

6 months post tomorrow!!!


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats on the BC nsmith!! Your hair looks great!

Andromeda , the styles are very pretty.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

lawd, ever since i discovered i could do a puff, and on dry hair, i have not been motivated to cowash as daily as i used too. `♥


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

andromeda said:


> Finally uploaded some photos:
> 
> Here's the bantu knot twist out that I had to salvage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, most of it didn't turn out too well. So I decided to an updo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left out a side bang and put the rest in a loose ponytail/puff. side view
> view from the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cowashed with v05 tea therapy black <<somesortafruit>>
> I used the same method as I did the last time to form a bun. From six large twists, I undid them one by one, pulling them back/smoothing them into a banana clip. This time, I added some ic fantasia gel and tied my hair down with a scarf for about 20 min (thanks, grand prix!). It's a little bit neater. Sure I could get it even neater if I used a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up putting on a double headband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here, on my fotki


 
BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL!!!  VERY NICE!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lilsparkle825 said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping in for support -- I transitioned for a year and BC'd in 2008. I also need to ask a question: I have a friend who is 6 months post and struggling with how she's gonna do her hair over the summer. I can't really help her, since my transition was largely over the winter and I chopped in June just so I could WNG, so what do you guys think?? Any styles (with or without added hair) that she can do that won't look crazy at the end of the day?
> 
> TIA ladies!


 
She can also try curly sets to blend her textures with rods, straws or rollers.  It would last her a few days and still allow her to moisturize and oil her scalp if she needs to.  As the curls get older, accessorize with headbands, clips or pinups.  HTH!


----------



## Grand Prix

Gosh, you really thought it through, andromena!

I've been doing some thinking myself. :scratchch
Or planning, rather. I just want to push myself a little further into my transition. I know I'll never make two years, but I could make, say 20/21 months.

I'm going to try the cowash, bun and scarf overnight method tonight. See if I like it and if it really is that easy.

Then somewhere next week, I think I'll do my last ever bantu knot out ponytail as a transitioner. They're really starting to frustrate me more and more.
And I think we should part as friends . They have gotten me this far and I'm so grateful I found that method, but more of my natural hair is coming through my ponytail and it's starting to look like a puff with stringy relaxed curls hanging on.
Plus they're so hard to comb/brush back after they set on my natural hair.

Then I'll flatiron on Sunday, and if I keep that for a week, I will have made my final goal of 18 months.
It feels really weird to be able to say that. 

From then on, I think I'll flatiron, wash after a week and a half, do the wetbun/scarf thing for a few days and then flatiron again.
I think that seeing the length of flatironed hair will keep me from cutting (too much , I will be trimming a whole lot), and it's so much easier than dealing with these two textures.

If all goes well, no reverting and easy wetbuns in between, the last months shouldn't be as much of a struggle as the past few have been.
If it doesn't.. I guess the time has finally come to give in already.


----------



## Zaz

Almost 11 months post, I've been wearing my hair in twistouts that I convert into a puff/bun after two days out. So far things are still easy peasy. My goal is to make it past 18 months


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Andromeda, you are my transition hairstyle twin!  From the failed bantu knots turned into an updo, to the double ouchless headband bun.


----------



## andromeda

Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats on the BC nsmith!! Your hair looks great!
> 
> Andromeda , the styles are very pretty.





KaramelDiva1978 said:


> BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL!!!  VERY NICE!!


Thanks, ladies!    Really appreciate your comments!


Grand Prix said:


> Gosh, you really thought it through, andromena!
> 
> I've been doing some thinking myself. :scratchch
> Or planning, rather. I just want to push myself a little further into my transition. I know I'll never make two years, but I could make, say 20/21 months.



Sounds like a good plan!  I feel you on the bantu knot outs and stringy ends.  I was surprised that mine looked halfway decent considering that I was getting very frustrated by the texture disparity back in the fall when I was still wearing half wigs.  Your approach sounds very realistic and 2-3 months will have passed before you know it!
_____
Another reason why I feel ready to BC is because of the context of my BC temptations.  In the past, I was tempted to BC out of frustration - seeing my hair wet, looking absolutely wretched with the contrast of very kinky and bone straight textures.  Mummy'sgirl talked me down from that ledge, thankfully.  This time, I was tempted to BC out of contentment and excitement and, perhaps most importantly, that temptation is reinforced by practicality.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> lawd, ever since i discovered i could do a puff, and on dry hair, i have not been motivated to cowash as daily as i used too. `♥



How long did it take you to grow your puff?

Once I can make a puff like that, I'll BC.  Gorgeous!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

^^^ i bc'd in feb after 12 months of transitioning. now i'm about 14 months post. ♥


----------



## Dee_33

^^^^love your puff.  I'm 7 months post, doing well thus far.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I'll be 10 months in 2 weeks.  These are my pink ecostyler results.  I washed my hair the night before, did an ACV rinse, applied profectiv mega growth, detangled, added ecostyler, dried in two braids and went to sleep in a scarf.


----------



## andromeda

^^ Love it!  It turned out very nicely!  I love that claw clip too!


----------



## Grand Prix

CinnaMizz said:


>


 
Love your waves!


----------



## MummysGirl

Pretty hair andromeda and cinnamizz 

Checking in @ 67 weeks post... still going ok. I am impatiently waiting to be 20 months post so I can be all natural.

Here's how I wore my hair yesterday (to my friend's baby's birthday party). This is after a whole day of being at a party then a night out - loads of sweating. I still loved it after it got messy:




One of my friends I hadn't seen said she'd been trying to figure out what was different about me... and it finally came to her - I'm 'natural'.  So I guess my hair looks natural now... makes sense cos I have more natural than relaxed hair.

Happy Easter!


----------



## andromeda

MummysGirl said:


> Pretty hair andromeda and cinnamizz
> 
> Checking in @ 67 weeks post... still going ok. I am impatiently waiting to be 20 months post so I can be all natural.
> 
> Here's how I wore my hair yesterday (to my friend's baby's birthday party). This is after a whole day of being at a party then a night out - loads of sweating. I still loved it after it got messy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends I hadn't seen said she'd been trying to figure out what was different about me... and it finally came to her - I'm 'natural'.  So I guess my hair looks natural now... makes sense cos I have more natural than relaxed hair.
> 
> Happy Easter!


What a formidable bun!  Your hair does look natural.


----------



## Aggie

CinnaMizz, MummysGirl, Vain Jane - all your hair progresses are looking so beautiful. Keep up the good work ladies. Iam not transitioning to natural, but seeing all your pics of progress are helping me stretch longer and longer. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## dicapr

I am still transitioning.  Last Sunday I went to JC Penny's for a BC, and came away with a 2 inch trim.  I was very upset about it.  I really wanted to end my transistion.  The stylist felt that because my hair was growing unevenly that it would be best to wait.  I ended up with a pretty good flat iron but my heart was broken.  I wanted MY hair back, not a flat iron.  Now my hair is too short to go into a ponytail.  I am trying to loose weight by going to the gym regularly and I sweat alot so maintaining a flat iron look is not going to happen.  Today I washed and conditiond with Shea Butter deep condiitoner and used the Curls leave in I got at Target.  You can tell the difference in the texture of the texlaxed and natural roots.  I ended up doing a puff using a headband.  I don't know if I am going to do the BC myself in the next few weeks or just get braids.


----------



## Amerie123

StephElise said:


> Have you tried Sabino Moisture Block? I hear a lot of ladies raving about how well it does to prevent reversion. Good luck!



Thanks hun!! I know I'm seeing this all late, but no, i haven't tried that yet.. I guess I will..


----------



## Platinum

I used my Maxiglide for the first time 2 days ago. I was really surprised that it gave me relaxer-like results. I don't plan to flat iron often though. Yesterday, I took a nap and woke up sweating. I went from  to  in a matter of a few hours. Shrinkage is a beast, I had a 1 inch TWA with relaxed ends hanging down. I think I'm going to rock my afro puff phony pony today.


----------



## BotanyGrl

I haven't been on in a minute but I'm officially 18 months into my transition (18 down, 18 more to go!). And I've also reached BSL. Will post pics tomm...


----------



## andromeda

I BCd.  I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?    I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed.  Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.


----------



## Shay72

andromeda said:


> I BCd. I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?  I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed. Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.


 
Congrats ! I can't wait to see your pictures !


----------



## Platinum

andromeda said:


> I BCd. I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?  I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed. Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.


 

Congratulations on your BC! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## MummysGirl

Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!


andromeda said:


> I BCd.  I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?    I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed.  Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.


----------



## Grand Prix

andromeda said:


> I BCd. I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?  I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed. Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.


 


Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

andromeda said:


> I BCd.  I'm scared to cut off the last .5-1 in of relaxed hair because I'm thinking what if i's viable natchal hair that just staying straight?    I slathered my hair in conditioner pre-chop and I just co-washed.  Now I'm drying with a t-shirt so I can apply AO GPB.



congrats on the bc! i would leave those few ends until after you've cowashed or dc'd. i cut off too much like that because i thought they were relaxed ends but it turns out that i have some loose curls hidden in the fro. now those pieces are shorter than the rest of my hair. erplexed ♥


----------



## Ltown

MummysGirl said:


> Pretty hair andromeda and cinnamizz
> 
> Checking in @ 67 weeks post... still going ok. I am impatiently waiting to be 20 months post so I can be all natural.
> 
> Here's how I wore my hair yesterday (to my friend's baby's birthday party). This is after a whole day of being at a party then a night out - loads of sweating. I still loved it after it got messy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends I hadn't seen said she'd been trying to figure out what was different about me... and it finally came to her - I'm 'natural'.  So I guess my hair looks natural now... makes sense cos I have more natural than relaxed hair.
> 
> Happy Easter!


 
MummysGirl you are doing outstanding on transitioning and changing your hair. I can't wait to see the style you try.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

nsmith30 said:


> I big chopped on Wednesday. At first it scared me to death. But now I love it.


 Your BC looks fantastic.  Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## andromeda

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> congrats on the bc! i would leave those few ends until after you've cowashed or dc'd. i cut off too much like that because i thought they were relaxed ends but it turns out that i have some loose curls hidden in the fro. now those pieces are shorter than the rest of my hair. erplexed ♥



That's exactly what I was thinking.   I did the protein conditioner, fell asleep and woke up early to finish cutting off the straight ends.  I ended up trimming off the last straight pieces by pretending that I was trimming a shrub  - combed it out and clipped down the pieces that were sticking up.  I might have trimmed a little too low in some places- I have some tendrils at my temples and my nape that are very, very loose (from constant tension, I guess) and I wasn't sure if the straight ends hanging from them were relaxed or just temporarily straight.

Anyways, here are a few pics, more at my fotki:
Undid my hair from the bun I'd been wearing over the weekend and gently finger detangled




Saturated my hair with conditioner and started with this section




[Almost] done!




Next morning after protein condish - I know it looks it absolutely horrid. 




finished trimming - combed out naked fro








ah, the joys of shrinkage 




Put my hair in twists to stretch it




workout puff, result of putting giovanni direct leave in, qhemet burdock root butter and castor oil and trying down with a scarf for an hour




Right now, I'm singing "Reunited and it feels so good". It feels so great to be free of those relaxed ends.

I am truly appreciative of all the support you ladies have provided!  I'll still be around.


----------



## Foxglove

andromeda said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.   I did the protein conditioner, fell asleep and woke up early to finish cutting off the straight ends.  I ended up trimming off the last straight pieces by pretending that I was trimming a shrub  - combed it out and clipped down the pieces that were sticking up.  I might have trimmed a little too low in some places- I have some tendrils at my temples and my nape that are very, very loose (from constant tension, I guess) and I wasn't sure if the straight ends hanging from them were relaxed or just temporarily straight.
> 
> Anyways, here are a few pics, more at my fotki:
> Undid my hair from the bun I'd been wearing over the weekend and gently finger detangled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturated my hair with conditioner and started with this section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Almost] done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next morning after protein condish - I know it looks it absolutely horrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished trimming - combed out naked fro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, the joys of shrinkage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put my hair in twists to stretch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workout puff, result of putting giovanni direct leave in, qhemet burdock root butter and castor oil and trying down with a scarf for an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm singing "Reunited and it feels so good". It feels so great to be free of those relaxed ends.
> 
> I am truly appreciative of all the support you ladies have provided!  I'll still be around.



Congratulations!! I was gone all weekend and came back to this!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

omg andromeda your puff is so cute! thats how i got the one in my siggy  ♥


----------



## Shay72

Beautiful puff and fro Andromeda ! You know I was looking out for your pics bc I think our textures are quite similar.


----------



## caligirl2385

congrats, andromeda!!!  your hair is very pretty.  how long did you transition?


----------



## andromeda

Thanks, ladies!!!


Foxglove said:


> Congratulations!! I was gone all weekend and came back to this!





vainღ♥♡jane said:


> omg andromeda your puff is so cute! thats how i got the one in my siggy  ♥





Shay72 said:


> Beautiful puff and fro Andromeda ! You know I was looking out for your pics bc I think our textures are quite similar.


I have some texture/new growth close-up shots in my fotki but I'll have to retake them now that I've BCd.


caligirl2385 said:


> congrats, andromeda!!!  your hair is very pretty.  how long did you transition?


Thanks!  1 year


----------



## MummysGirl

andromeda! Your hair's beautiful and you have *a lot* of growth!!!


----------



## andromeda

MummysGirl said:


> andromeda! Your hair's beautiful and you have *a lot* of growth!!!



Thanks, mg and thanks for all your support throughout my transitioning journey!  Even though I was fully aware and accepting of the amount of new growth I had, it doesn't feel like it's _a lot_ but I appreciate your comment and I'm gonna work with what I got.  I was just wondering this morning, "I wonder what it's like to be one of those people who get an inch a month. Must be nice."  Hopefully with the increased water and protein intake and healthier lifestyle that the spring/summer brings, I'll experience a spurt after having experienced a hibernation of sorts during the winter.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I can't wait for the 2011 thread!!


----------



## c0urtkneee

andromeda; your BC looks great! congrats.


----------



## cch24

so beautiful andromeda!!


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations, Andromeda!


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations Andromeda!!!!  Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## CaliDiamond

Your hair looks beautiful andromeda!! I can't wait until that's me...


----------



## LoveCraze

Congratulations Andromeda!! Love love love it!! All this BC-ing is giving me that itch again. LOL
 Still in my twists but I am really getting anxious to know my true hair texure without the relaxed ends hanging on.  Like some of you, the length is really not all that important. I only wanted enough to put in a puff and I would hope that at this point I should have enough growth to do just that. Love the update pics. Vain Jane, your puff is gorgeous too! MG, your natural-esq bun is looking great as well. nsmith30 congrats to you too on your BC!!

This is why I hate being away so long. Miss out on all the action.


----------



## LoveCraze

Oh I just had to come back in cause I just saw from my ticker that I am 13 mths post!!! Yay for me! I'm cornyI know.

Happy Hair Journey ladies!!


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> Oh I just had to come back in cause I just saw from my ticker that I am 13 mths post!!! Yay for me! I'm cornyI know.
> 
> Happy Hair Journey ladies!!



Not corny at all!  Congrats on making it to month 13!!

How are you enjoying the juice?  I was never familiar with jheri curl moistruizers and only realized recently that "juice" is basically any spray that's glycerin-based.  I'm thinking of using a glycerin/water mix, starting off with a 1:3 ratio and maybe some rosewater.  Is the juice the only moisturizer you're using, aside from conditioners?


----------



## LoveCraze

andromeda said:


> Not corny at all! Congrats on making it to month 13!!
> 
> How are you enjoying the juice? I was never familiar with jheri curl moistruizers and only realized recently that "juice" is basically any spray that's glycerin-based. I'm thinking of using a glycerin/water mix, starting off with a 1:3 ratio and maybe some rosewater. Is the juice the only moisturizer you're using, aside from conditioners?


 
Yeah mostly just the juice (Carefree Curl Gold, S-Curl and Wave Nouveau in a spray bottle with some lemongrass eo that I absolutely love), my leave-in (Infusium with peppermint eo) and braid spray. It seems to be going well so far but I'll really know how good my hair is doing when I remove these twists. You should definitely look into using juice for your hair to help maintain moisture. I have a feeling your hair will thrive on it. Let us know if you do use it and how you like it since a few of us appear to have similar hair texture as yours.


----------



## cch24

Andromeda do you consider yourself a 4a hair type?

Has anyone else completely given up on hair typing? Every day I look at my hair and get more confused. But I've been natural for 2 weeks and I'm still loving it!


----------



## Stepiphanie

Congrats andromeda!! Your hair is beautiful, you got a lot of growth too!


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> Andromeda do you consider yourself a 4a hair type?
> 
> Has anyone else completely given up on hair typing? Every day I look at my hair and get more confused. But I've been natural for 2 weeks and I'm still loving it!



I will answer your first question by answering the second - I gave up on [Andre's convention of] hair typing a while ago, I think around the time celinastarr? started the eye-opening 4b thread.  It's not even so much that I'm exasperated with that system but I just find it to be largely unhelpful.    

When I first filled out my profile here, I listed myself as 4b and haven't changed it.  I classify myself as very-tightly coiled (small, somewhat undefined pensprings), fine strands, low-medium density, sheeny (as opposed to shiny) appearance, and coarse feel (my hair actually feels quite silky to me, but relatively speaking, it's on the coarser spectrum), and having hair that grows "up and out" as opposed to down.  This is reflected in my fotki and would be in my siggy if I had more space.   I still have to figure out my porosity but the strand tests I did a while back showed that my hair wasn't overly porous.


----------



## andromeda

Stepiphanie said:


> Congrats andromeda!! Your hair is beautiful, you got a lot of growth too!



Thanks!


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm going out tonight... braidout time  Trying to decide between hair out/down or braidout puff. I'll try to take pics and share tomorrow.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

OK ladies....we all know that there will be some bad hair days as we transition. I just want to share mine that I had today. I tried to do bantu knots last night but when I unraveled them today, they looked a HAM! So I just fingercombed and lightly brushed my hair back into a ponytail (that I tucked in) and wrapped my head with a scarf. It was very easy  I didn't use gel or any products because I had moisturized my hair last night. Here are the pics.
BACK
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TOP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SIDE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just wanted to share just in case you ever need an easy "fix". It took about 3 minutes to do it.

ETA: Sorry, the pics are small but they can be seen (larger) in my Transition Month 9 folder.


----------



## msbettyboop

I haven't updated in a while. I couldn't find the cord to my camera so didn't have pics but found it today so updating. I've been wearing my hair in cornrows under a wig for about a month and I totally hate the wig. It's uncomfortable and i have this constant phobia that it's going to fall off any second so I've decided to wear weaves until June instead of wigs as I originally planned. I try not to leave my hair out too much cos I'm still learning how to manage it but the last time I left it out for a week I applied garnier fructis sleek and shine leave in and sealed with this castor oil mix I made everyday and it kept my hair soft in general. Anyway, before this turns into an epistle, pics below:

After Blowdry. PS - http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx224/lafani/Hair/afterblowdry3.jpg
Bantu knot gone bad - http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx224/lafani/Hair/bantuknotresult3.jpg


----------



## Imani

Andromeda, 

Whoa, on all that growth in only a year! You have a lot of hair.  How many inches do you think u have?


----------



## TyHill21

andromeda said:


> ah, the joys of shrinkage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put my hair in twists to stretch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm singing "Reunited and it feels so good". It feels so great to be free of those relaxed ends.
> 
> I am truly appreciative of all the support you ladies have provided! I'll still be around.


 
OH I love it!!!  Its so pretty-I cant wait to BC


----------



## chelleyrock

Congrats on your BC, Andromeda!

I'm 16 months post today!


----------



## andromeda

Imani said:


> Andromeda,
> 
> Whoa, on all that growth in only a year! You have a lot of hair.  How many inches do you think u have?



Thanks!!!  About 6 inches.  I think I cut it shorter in some places (or those places grew in slower).


----------



## andromeda

chelleyrock said:


> Congrats on your BC, Andromeda!


Thanks!


> I'm 16 months post today!


 Congrats on making that milestone!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> OK ladies....we all know that there will be some bad hair days as we transition. I just want to share mine that I had today. I tried to do bantu knots last night but when I unraveled them today, they looked a HAM! So I just fingercombed and lightly brushed my hair back into a ponytail (that I tucked in) and wrapped my head with a scarf. It was very easy  I didn't use gel or any products because I had moisturized my hair last night. Here are the pics.
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share just in case you ever need an easy "fix". It took about 3 minutes to do it.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, the pics are small but they can be seen (larger) in my Transition Month 9 folder.


You did a good job of salvaging the knot-out - very pretty.  And that braidout in your siggy is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## Shay72

Ladies do you think not fully detangling and not removing all of the shed hairs could cause matting? I thought it was from sleeping on loose hair... i know, i know ..but I've since stopped that so I'm like now what .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I love cowashing and feeling my lil s-shaped "waves" of my newgrowth....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Shay72 said:


> Ladies do you think* not fully detangling and not removing all of the shed hairs could cause matting*? I thought it was from sleeping on loose hair... i know, i know ..but I've since stopped that so I'm like now what .



yep ...


----------



## Shay72

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> yep ...


 
Thanks! Detangling is gonna be the end of me. Well I have that Ouidad comb hopefully it will be my lifesaver.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Shay72 said:


> Thanks! Detangling is gonna be the end of me. Well I have that Ouidad comb hopefully it will be my lifesaver.



Try doing it in the shower under running water....the water helped my comb glide through my newgrowth like nothin'..


----------



## WiseLotus

I big chopped myself yesterday, y'all!!!   It was actually kinda fun too...


----------



## LoveCraze

WiseLotus said:


> I big chopped myself yesterday, y'all!!!  It was actually kinda fun too...


 

Congratulations!!!

Now where are the pitchas???


----------



## blue_flower

Okay, it's going on month 9 since I last got my hair texturized and nearly 3 months since I cut 4 inches off. I'm doing pretty well and later on today I'm getting a 1/4" trim.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Congrats, Andromeda and WiseLotus!


----------



## andromeda

WiseLotus said:


> I big chopped myself yesterday, y'all!!!   It was actually kinda fun too...


Congrats, fellow self-BCer!


----------



## CurlTalk

8 months post today!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.


----------



## Shay72

Great questions, StephElise especially the one about detangling.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ESPECIALLY the one about detangling. I was just thinking yesterday that I am CRAZY to be going natural again because detangling this jungle was CRAZZZY last night. But I guess I must change my methods now. I usually detangle with my hair saturated in coconut oil because the coconut oil was really making the comb glide through.....well the coconut oil was doing its job up into the very start of my new growth. It just couldn't get through that so not I think I am forced to detangle on wet hair slathered in conditioner. Hopefully it goes better than last time because when I used to do that, I would shed sooooo much. Ahh well. 

Wish me luck because I'm only 19 months post and am no where near ready to chop chop.


----------



## cch24

StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.



Hi Steph! Great questions! I would say that my hair was very manageable throughout my transition. I didn't try to make my relaxed ends looks like my natural new growth, and I didn't try to make my new growth look my relaxed ends. I simply bunned, and called it a day. The method of detangling "in sections in the shower under running water with conditioner filled hair" worked well both as a transitioner and as a natural. Without the relaxed ends it does take less time, but I am assuming that's because my hair is now APL (in the back only) as opposed to waist length. Regarding styling, I am still bunning. I will say that even though i cut between 6 and 8 inches of hair, my buns are still quite large, and no one has noticed that I've cut my hair unless I told them. I think that my curl pattern allows for my hair to be easily stretched into a bun without too much tension, and then as it dries the curls expand making the bun almost as big as it was during my transition.

I hope that helped! Let me know if there's anything else I can answer, and I look forward to reading the other new BC'ers responses.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

I am definitely BSB ya'll! ahhh!!!! I will put up the pic later of my straightened hair. but i truly have hair anorexia now because it seems sooo short!! lol.

***off to change my siggy***


----------



## ssstephanie1715

Yeah!! My first post!

I just made the decision to transition earlier this week. It hasn't been not even 2 months since my last relaxer. I plan on transitioning for a 18 months and then BC.


----------



## Platinum

ssstephanie1715 said:


> Yeah!! My first post!
> 
> I just made the decision to transition earlier this week. It hasn't been not even 2 months since my last relaxer. I plan on transitioning for a 18 months and then BC.


 
 Congratulations on your decision to transition!


----------



## Platinum

50 weeks post!:superbanana: I've been baggying under hats and cowashing every other day lately. I like applying my condish and DC like a relaxer. I'm really enjoying my transition, I wish I made this decision sooner. I can't wait to rock a 'fro but I'm happy that I'm retaining length. I like seeing the BC pics and threads, I still don't plan to chop anytime soon.


----------



## jerseygurl

Okay it's time for to stop lurking and come out to say that I too have begun my journey to being natural. My last relaxer was in december putting me at 4 months post. I've already gained tons of knowledge from you ladies.

I hope to transtion for 2 years trimming occasionally til I'm completely natural


----------



## c0urtkneee

Platinum said:


> 50 weeks post!:superbanana: I've been baggying under hats and cowashing every other day lately. I like applying my condish and DC like a relaxer. I'm really enjoying my transition, I wish I made this decision sooner. I can't wait to rock a 'fro but I'm happy that I'm retaining length. I like seeing the BC pics and threads, I still don't plan to chop anytime soon.


 
congrats on 50 weeks!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Just curious, what styles are you ladies going to be doing since it's getting warmer? My braidouts aren't looking as good as they used to , so I`m just looking for some ideas. :]


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

c0urtkneee said:


> Just curious, what styles are you ladies going to be doing since it's getting warmer? My braidouts aren't looking as good as they used to , so I`m just looking for some ideas. :]



I've just been co-washing and bunning for the last couple of weeks. I tie my hair up to smooth my edges n make my waves, lol.


----------



## Foxglove

Congratulations to all the recent BCers! How is everybody else coming along?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

CaliDiamond said:


> Your hair looks beautiful andromeda!! *I can't wait until that's me...*



I second that! Congrats!


----------



## fivetimestwo

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I've just been co-washing and bunning for the last couple of weeks. I tie my hair up to smooth my edges n make my waves, lol.



this is exactly what I've been doing since it's getting warmer. I still wear my half wigs from time to time but I feel like it's getting too hot for all that...I am on the lookout for some cute styles I can do with these two textures. My only problem is my natural hair really isn't thick either so most styles just look puny on my hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

curvycurly78 said:


> this is exactly what I've been doing since it's getting warmer. I still wear my half wigs from time to time but I feel like it's getting too hot for all that...I am on the lookout for some cute styles I can do with these two textures. My only problem is my natural hair really isn't thick either so most styles just look puny on my hair



I've been looking for a phony pony puff, lol. Problem is, my hair is dyed auburn, and it's hard to match. I'm thinking of trying to make one.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.



detangling is a dream now that the relaxed ends are gone. i was at my wits end with detangling when i did the bc. ♥


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

update! (which made me able to change my siggy length)


----------



## LadyRaider

This is my 1 year anniversary of the week I got my hair evened out after years of not knowing what to do with it. One side was waaaay longer than the other. I went to the salon to get it cut, and wouldn't let the lady do the 2 inch difference on the sides. But then I got home and did it myself.

My last relaxer was 4/25 so I'm about to hit a year for that. I go along thinking I could go ahead and BC, which would still leave me a lot of hair at this point. But then I go to the salon and get my hair straightened today and BOY am I happy with the length progress! (See my new siggy!) So ummm.... no... I'm keeping those relaxed ends until the are trimmed off or until they fall off dead.


----------



## msbettyboop

I'm puzzled about something. When I stick my hand in my hair, I can feel my curls  but when I look in the mirror I don't really see curls just very thick NG. The only time I see my curls is when I put conditioner in my hair and comb it through. Has this happened to anyone? Are the relaxed ends preventing my curls from being great? I wanna see my curls without having to stick my hand in my hair.


----------



## luvn_life

I am officially at 1 year transition today!!! YAY!!! Now i think I will be BC'ing in December. I will be 25 and I think that is the perfect gift to myself. I will be 20 months post and SOOOOOO ready to BC.


----------



## LoveCraze

lafani said:


> I'm puzzled about something. When I stick my hand in my hair, I can feel my curls  but when I look in the mirror I don't really see curls just very thick NG. The only time I see my curls is when I put conditioner in my hair and comb it through. Has this happened to anyone? Are the relaxed ends preventing my curls from being great? I wanna see my curls without having to stick my hand in my hair.


 
No you're not the only one lafani. I have the same experiences as you. When touching my natural hair roots, it's all waves, hills and valleys. But then when I look in the mirror, on some areas(such as the front)it just looks like a bush. Yes I do believe that the relaxed ends tend to stretch the hair in such a way as to where you can't tell your true curl pattern. This is why I cut some small pieces in my crown, so I could see what it would do without being held down/stretched. When the relaxed ends are gone, this is when I believe you can realize what your natural hair is really about! At least this is how I see it.



luvn_life said:


> I am officially at 1 year transition today!!! YAY!!! Now i think I will be BC'ing in December. I will be 25 and I think that is the perfect gift to myself. I will be 20 months post and SOOOOOO ready to BC.


 
Congratulations luvn_life on your 1 year!! You're not too far from behind me, except I want to BC sooner I think.


----------



## skegeesmb

StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.




Yes it is easier.  Just before I cut, I was detangling my hair and it was a breeze through the natural hair, but I would have to slow down when I hit the relaxed part.  But after I cut, I hopped in the shower after a work out, and was able to shampoo and get to my ends, was able to rinse condition my hair without a problem and comb condition without a problem.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I'm at 43 weeks this weekend.

I am gonna straighten today and take pictures.

I am so mad at myself.  Last year, I relaxed in June after not having a relaxer for 8 months, or something like that.  I'd have so much new growth right now if I hand't done that.


----------



## andromeda

Wha di rass is going on with my hair?erplexed

I washed my hair last night and DCd overnight.  I rinsed out the DC and this is what I was faced with:




1-2 inches of straight ends!

Last week when I was wearing twists, I noticed that some of the ends were straight.  I figured it might be remnants of relaxed hair or that it was just my natural ends sticking out that way because of how I cut them.  You can sort of see it in this pic:




and this pic of the resulting twistout:




However, I was surprised to see the number and length of relaxed ends after DCing.  I really thought that I had gotten the vast majority of them when I finished BCing last monday but I guess I didn't erplexed erplexed.  Anyways, I cut them off but I'm scared it's going to be the same thing when I wash my hair next week, which would mean that I needlessly cut off natural ends today (although I'm trying to tell myself that they were just relaxed ends I somehow managed to miss last week).  

I'm going to wear a flat twist out for a few days and then I'm going back under my wig, so I'm going to stay away from the scissors for a while.


StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.



This Sunday, I detangled for the second time (technically the first) since BCing and it was great!  I detangled prior to shampooing in braids and 1)my hair actually stayed in braids throughout washing and DCing 2)my hair stayed detangled.  The border line of relaxed and natural is what always gave me trouble and now that I don't have to worry about it, it's much better so far.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

^^^ my hair was like that at first too. thats why i waited like a week or two, after cowashing alot. just to make sure that it was relaxed hair and not natural hair that wasn't moisturized. ♥


----------



## moriahar

Just wanna say YAY!!!! TODAY officially makes 1 years since my last relaxer!!!! GO ME


----------



## cch24

Andromeda- It's been 3 weeks since my BC and I'm still cutting straight ends. I think it just takes a while.


----------



## andromeda

cch24 said:


> Andromeda- It's been 3 weeks since my BC and I'm still cutting straight ends. I think it just takes a while.


Thanks.  Glad to know I'm not alone in feeling like my hair is playing tricks on me. 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> ^^^ my hair was like that at first too. thats why i waited like a week or two, after cowashing alot. just to make sure that it was relaxed hair and not natural hair that wasn't moisturized. ♥


Thanks.  Did they end up reverting back or did they turn out to be leftover relaxed ends?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

some reverted and some were relaxed ends. ♥


----------



## FlawedBeauty

still goin....


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello ladies just checking in...i will 48 weeks this week!! yay!


----------



## Foxglove

I debuted my first free wash and go today. Just rinsed, used some leave in, and let it dry. I didn't go far, just around the corner to the bodega. I did pat my hair down so it would be a little more uniform. It was definitely a leap of faith. I don't know when I'll have the guts to wear it out in non puff form again. Maybe one of the next few weekends. I'll take pics next time


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i just did some twists and they are ugly. i don't understand why my twists don't look like everyone elses.  i'm gonna rock em til friday though, then do a twistout. ♥


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

lafani said:


> I'm puzzled about something. When I stick my hand in my hair, I can feel my curls  but when I look in the mirror I don't really see curls just very thick NG. The only time I see my curls is when I put conditioner in my hair and comb it through. Has this happened to anyone? Are the relaxed ends preventing my curls from being great? I wanna see my curls without having to stick my hand in my hair.


My hair's the same way. I see no curls or waves, but I can feel them...


----------



## Murjani

FlawedBeauty said:


> still goin....



I'm 1 day behind you. When will you BC?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm starting to re think going natural you guys...don't hurt me...but i like having texlaxed hair....i like wearing my hair straight more than i do anything else...but i know natural is more healthy bc i won't be putting harmful chemicals on my head...i'm gonna just say i'm stretching for a while right now.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I messed up when I flat ironed.  I rushed my method (in drying) and I think that made my new growth laugh at the flat iron.   SIGH.

And I cut 1-2 inches in some places.  I said that I wasn't going to, but I felt like I needed to redeem myself after the crappy flatironing.  I have faith that it will look better as days go on and I get build-up on the strands, but the "men love conditioner smells" thread has me a little self conscious. lol.  My hair never stinks and I wash frequently (the longest I go is when straight, and it is never more than a week).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Murjani said:


> I'm 1 day behind you. When will you BC?



...and I'm one day behind you, . I'll likely BC in a year, if my transition continues to go well...


----------



## MummysGirl

Just checking in... KUTGW Ladies


----------



## dr.j

Learned today that I have to wash the night before and use the scarf method --- not wash in the morning, put the scarf on and expect my NG to lay down within 2 hours.  My NG is standing up waving at folk  at my job today...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

dr.j said:


> Learned today that I have to wash the night before and use the scarf method --- not wash in the morning, put the scarf on and expect my NG to lay down within 2 hours.  *My NG is standing up waving at folk  at my job today...*


----------



## keysha1983

Hey ladies! I decided to be SERIOUS about my transition. I am nervous that I am going to look like a hot mess with kinky roots and relaxed ends.  I am afraid that my hair is going to misbehave like *Dr. J's*!!! I am currently using caruso steam rollers and I plan to purchase flexi rods. 

Corrine Bailey Rae is my inspiration. Hopefully I can mimic her style with an air-dried flexi rod set. Any suggestions???


----------



## MzK

Will be 13 months tomorrow.
Also removed the cornrows....washed with ORS Aloe poo, DC'ed with Pantene R&N Breakage Defense mask (very good, btw), and detangled with HE Hello Hydration-and washed out.  Sprayed some lotta-body, trimmed, and styled.

Did an air-dried (well......for the most part) flexi-rod set. Some hair was still wet, so sat underneath a dryer.

Looks like my hair had a mini-atomic bomb. Just.....a soft, *THICK *curly bush. :/

What did I do wrong? ::


----------



## FlawedBeauty

im trying to go as long as humanly possible!  i think i would have a heartattack and die with short hair lol.  the urge is definitely there all the time but i know i would freak out if i cut it.  honestly i would like my ng to be a little past APL (straightened of course) before i cut anything off.



Murjani said:


> I'm 1 day behind you. When will you BC?


----------



## FlawedBeauty

i wish i could cornrow it up and just wear wigs, but its hard to find something that looks natural on me.  i think its because i'm so pale and my hair is like copper color


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

aw i got a hair compliment today... on my ugly twists! i was shocked. anyway, she only saw the front, and the twists are pretty. but in the back they are ugly and anorexic. i figured out that i am twisting it wrong in the back and thats why it does not look right. i can't wait til next week so i can try again. ♥


----------



## Platinum

I ran into my buddy the other day (male truck driver friend) and I was wearing an oversized knit hat. He's never seen me without braids or twists so he asked me if he could see my hair. I was like  because I cowashed the day before and made a pitiful attempt to try the scarf method. (My NG was like  and  at the scarf method). Anyway, I took off my hat so he could see my hair. 

Him:  Wow. I would love to run my hands through all of that hair.
Me:  
Him: Can I?
Me: (side eye) Uh...yeah

He went straight for the NG and he loved it. He told me to keep up the good work and says he can't wait until he can see me as a natural.


----------



## Platinum

Here's are a few pics of my hair after blowdrying. I was in the middle of flat ironing when I decided to take a picture of it. I may post a pic of my hair if I flat iron again anytime soon. I'm also posting a pic of my hair after I removed my twists a few weeks ago.


----------



## WiseLotus

StephElise said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now where are the pitchas???



I just got a new camera; the screen busted on my old digital.  Hopefully, I can get my fiance' to take some for me


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> Here's are a few pics of my hair after blowdrying. I was in the middle of flat ironing when I decided to take a picture of it. I may post a pic of my hair if I flat iron again anytime soon. I'm also posting a pic of my hair after I removed my twists a few weeks ago.



Your hair has grown so much! I remember your starting length pic
Also the difference in thickness between your roots and relaxed ends are crazy


----------



## WiseLotus

StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.



Well, I am 4a/b, and I guess it has been a bit easier.  One of the reasons I BC'd was because I realized my ends were the tangled dust-mop mess , NOT my new growth.  And even though, my pattern is not the same everywhere, I still wash and go with my 3 or 4 inches of hair.  So much easier than setting all the time. My hair did not like bunning either.    

However, I didn't fight my hair a lot when I was transitioning. I would detangle wet with conditioner, or Black & Beautiful Glossing Gelee, and most of the time I would wear some combination of two-strand flat twists and curls, or twist outs. ( I can't cornrow worth a fart! Yet.)  The twists always made a comb glide right through my new growth, and gave me a nice, solid wave/curl.  

Hope it helps!


----------



## WiseLotus

andromeda said:


> Thanks.  Glad to know I'm not alone in feeling like my hair is playing tricks on me.
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Did they end up reverting back or did they turn out to be leftover relaxed ends?



I so HATE stragglys in my wash n go !!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

Foxglove said:


> Your hair has grown so much! I remember your starting length pic
> Also the difference in thickness between your roots and relaxed ends are crazy


 

Thanks FG! I always knew my hair was thick but I didn't realize that it was super-thick until I was about 9 months into my transition. I keep saying that I'm going to buy a digicam but I forget. Hopefully, I'll be able to post better pics soon. My phone doesn't do well with close-up shots.

ETA: Your hair is so pretty. You're an inspiration! I can't wait until I'm 100% natural.


----------



## Foxglove

MzK said:


> Will be 13 months tomorrow.
> Also removed the cornrows....washed with ORS Aloe poo, DC'ed with Pantene R&N Breakage Defense mask (very good, btw), and detangled with HE Hello Hydration-and washed out.  Sprayed some lotta-body, trimmed, and styled.
> 
> Did an air-dried (well......for the most part) flexi-rod set. Some hair was still wet, so sat underneath a dryer.
> 
> Looks like my hair had a mini-atomic bomb. Just.....a soft, *THICK *curly bush. :/
> 
> What did I do wrong? ::



I like the mini atomic bomb
It looks soft and fluffy


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Ok so I have a question for the new BCer's. Does it seem like since you have removed your relaxed ends, that now your hair appears to be more manageable?  Does it detangle easier since you no longer have the relaxed ends wrapping around itself?  Is your styling easier since your don't NEED to wrap or roll the ends of your hair to get a curl. I know all heads are different, but I was just curious as to your experiences.



How did I miss this question
Manageability is soooo much better! I spend no more than 2 minutes detanglng with my Jilbere shower comb. I get in the shower, get my hair wet, throw some conditioner in there, shower cap, do my shower things, then detangle when I'm getting ready to get out of the tub. My main style now is a puff which takes me no more than 5-10 minutes to set up and get a scarf around the edges. If I don't feel like cowashing I'll just stick my head under the shower head for less than a minute (just enough to get my hair wet) then get to styling. The longest I've spent on styling is putting twists in for a twistout. I'm still working on this. My twists aren't good enough to be seen in public with lol. In the morning taking out the twists and separating takes just as long as when I was transitioning. Add the 5 minutes to put it in a puff and that's how long my twistout takes
ETA the first week I would detangle with the denman in addition to the shower comb. I would use the shower comb then use the denman right before putting in my twists. So unnecessary bc I'm really not getting any tangles with the method I posted above.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Well ladies, I did the BC today, it was soooo spur of the moment. After I took down my weave I started cutting, I then did a DC and did mini 2 strand twists.


----------



## Platinum

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Well ladies, I did the BC today, it was soooo spur of the moment. After I took down my weave I started cutting, I then did a DC and did mini 2 strand twists.


 

Congratulations on your BC! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## dr.j

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Well ladies, I did the BC today, it was soooo spur of the moment. After I took down my weave I started cutting, I then did a DC and did mini 2 strand twists.


 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dr.j

Platinum said:


> I ran into my buddy the other day (male truck driver friend) and I was wearing an oversized knit hat. He's never seen me without braids or twists so he asked me if he could see my hair. I was like  because I cowashed the day before and made a pitiful attempt to try the scarf method. (My NG was like  and  at the scarf method).


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one with "rebellious" NG.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I just had a mini breakdown.  My hair is not behaving like it normally does.  Today is the 2nd day it looked half baked.  Why?  Because of relaxed ends behaving differently than the new growth, and the different textures of new growth acting differently from each other!

The back of my hair shrinks less than the front, so I had a mullet going on and my ends looked HORRIBLE in pictures.  So I just snipped another 1 to 2 inches in different places and now I am happy (for now).

So in TOTAL, I have cut 3-4 inches in the past couple of days.  Posted a thread with pics.   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461208

I was so embarrassed for my hair at work today.  Tomorrow BETTER be a good day.


----------



## KBA

I'm still hanging in there, nearing 7 months in a few days! I can hardly believe how time is flying. I've found that the longer my transition goes, the easier to 'manage' my natural texture becomes. I think I'm 4A mostly. I bought a phony puff for the summer, since my wigs can get hot during the humidity.


----------



## MzK

Foxglove said:


> I like the mini atomic bomb
> It looks soft and fluffy


 
LOL-thanks soo much, Foxglove! 
It grew on me..and my co-workers (esp.the guys) seem....enthralled by it.:Blush2:

I'm going to try twistouts........soon.  My hair laughs @ the flexi-rods now!


----------



## UGQueen

six months and 3 days post !! woohooo


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am 3 1/2 months post. I am currently BSB, soon to be at BSL(wear my bra low). I don't find it hard to manage, but I always wish I didn't relax in December. I was on the fence about it, but decided to do it. I would have been like eight months post. Oh well, just hoping time goes by fast. 

But I had thought I would be a long-term transitioner. But I don't know now. I am anxious to have natural hair, but I don't want natural hair anywhere above the shoulder. So I have to keep growing for now.


----------



## Imani

KBA said:


> I'm still hanging in there, nearing 7 months in a few days! I can hardly believe how time is flying. I've found that the longer my transition goes, the easier to 'manage' my natural texture becomes. I think I'm 4A mostly. I bought a phony puff for the summer, since my wigs can get hot during the humidity.


 
Where'd u get your phony puff? 

I want one for the summer as well for during the week when I work out and stuff. I will still probably wear my hair straight on the weekends tho.


----------



## Imani

8 months!!!  last relaxer was 8/14/09.  

Every time I tell people that they are like "really???" My flat irons are usually very good and most people cannot tell I am transitioning.


----------



## LoveCraze

MzK said:


> Will be 13 months tomorrow.
> Also removed the cornrows....washed with ORS Aloe poo, DC'ed with Pantene R&N Breakage Defense mask (very good, btw), and detangled with HE Hello Hydration-and washed out. Sprayed some lotta-body, trimmed, and styled.
> 
> Did an air-dried (well......for the most part) flexi-rod set. Some hair was still wet, so sat underneath a dryer.
> 
> Looks like my hair had a mini-atomic bomb. Just.....a soft, *THICK *curly bush. :/
> 
> What did I do wrong? ::


 

What look were you going for?  A more stretched out curly look?  If that's the case then the air drying is what caused the results you received. Whenever I want to have a puff, I just let my hair air dry and the shrinkage gives me the look I'm going for. If I want my hair more stretched out, then I blow dry my hair on cool/warm, high flow concentrating on the roots with slight tension to stretch. This allows more elongation and then I proceed to bantu knot. But in your case I would flexi-rod set it. I would recommend trying it with a blow dry. Again it doesn't have to be a hot temp. 
HTH.

BTW, I like your curly atomic mini too!


----------



## Grand Prix

So.. the flatironing. I thought I'd be all happy with the length and being able to wear it down, but straight really doesn't look good on me!
I mean like, really! I was a little tired, sure, but I when I caught a glimpse of my reflection today, I looked like I had aged 10 years or so. Badly. 

Darn it! This was supposed to the 18 months onward plan.
I do still love the manageability. Maybe I'll just still straighten, but wear it up or at least pulled back.


----------



## Grand Prix

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Well ladies, I did the BC today, it was soooo spur of the moment. After I took down my weave I started cutting, I then did a DC and did mini 2 strand twists.


 
Congrats, Neek!


----------



## jerseygurl

My hair is so dry, I don't know what to do with it. I DC'd on dry hair and it was fine but now it's looking like the Sahara. And I lose a lot of hair when washing (mostly shed hairs though).

I wonder what a year's worth of growth will look like.

Thinking of doing a flexi-rod set since I'm no longer feeling the straws.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Grand Prix said:


> So.. the flatironing. I thought I'd be all happy with the length and being able to wear it down, but straight really doesn't look good on me!
> I mean like, really! I was a little tired, sure, but I when I caught a glimpse of my reflection today, I looked like I had aged 10 years or so. Badly.
> 
> Darn it! This was supposed to the 18 months onward plan.
> I do still love the manageability. Maybe I'll just still straighten, but wear it up or at least pulled back.


 

no pics?


----------



## KBA

Imani said:


> Where'd u get your phony puff?
> 
> I want one for the summer as well for during the week when I work out and stuff. I will still probably wear my hair straight on the weekends tho.




I bought my phony puff, by Freetress, from this website, it arrived in 3-4 days. Now it's $9.99, I got mine on sale for $7.99. Copy and paste weblink below. 

http://www.clairhair.com/en/ProductDetail.php?ProductId=338&pageScale=20&blockScale=10&currentPage=$&o=Sort&b=desc&ManufactureId=0&BrandId=0&BrandSubId=0&BrandOptId=0&CategoryLId=0&CategoryMId=0&StyleCateId=0&LengthCateId=0&ProductEventId=0&CustomCateId=0&PriceRangeId=0&ProductTitle=afro%20puff&Display=0&Type=Category&Keyword=black-hair


----------



## Platinum

jerseygurl said:


> *My hair is so dry, I don't know what to do with it. I DC'd on dry hair and it was fine but now it's looking like the Sahara.* And I lose a lot of hair when washing (mostly shed hairs though).
> 
> I wonder what a year's worth of growth will look like.
> 
> Thinking of doing a flexi-rod set since I'm no longer feeling the straws.


 

When was the last time you clarified? Usually when I have dryness issues, I clarify with a baking soda and water solution.


----------



## wontonfm

Imani said:


> 8 months!!!  last relaxer was 8/14/09.
> 
> Every time I tell people that they are like "really???" My flat irons are usually very good and most people cannot tell I am transitioning.



I'm 8 months (ish) too and I've figured out how to get me some smooooth flat irons 

Are you also doing curly styles?


----------



## Grand Prix

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> no pics?


 
My bad. 






Flatironed with Sabino on about 350 degrees, one swipe per section.
It looked like went too far on lowering the temperature the first day, but it gets silkier every morning. 
I crosswrap with a tiny bit of Afroveda's hibiscus hairinfusion.
This pic shows my fifth day hair today.


----------



## dr.j

^^^ Very nice, Grand Prix!


----------



## pookaloo83

Grand Prix said:


> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatironed with Sabino on about 350 degrees, one swipe per section.
> It looked like went too far on lowering the temperature the first day, but it gets silkier every morning.
> I crosswrap with a tiny bit of Afroveda's hibiscus hairinfusion.
> This pic shows my fifth day hair today.



You play the harp? Your hair looks so silky!


----------



## andromeda

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Well ladies, I did the BC today, it was soooo spur of the moment. After I took down my weave I started cutting, I then did a DC and did mini 2 strand twists.



Congrats!


----------



## andromeda

Grand Prix said:


> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatironed with Sabino on about 350 degrees, one swipe per section.
> It looked like went too far on lowering the temperature the first day, but it gets silkier every morning.
> I crosswrap with a tiny bit of Afroveda's hibiscus hairinfusion.
> This pic shows my fifth day hair today.



:lovedrool:  I can't wait until I get this flat ironing thing down so my hair can be silky like that!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Imani said:


> 8 months!!!  last relaxer was 8/14/09.
> 
> Every time I tell people that they are like "really???" My flat irons are usually very good and most people cannot tell I am transitioning.





wontonfm said:


> I'm 8 months (ish) too and I've figured out how to get me some smooooth flat irons
> 
> Are you also doing curly styles?





Grand Prix said:


> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatironed with Sabino on about 350 degrees, one swipe per section.
> It looked like went too far on lowering the temperature the first day, but it gets silkier every morning.
> I crosswrap with a tiny bit of Afroveda's hibiscus hairinfusion.
> This pic shows my fifth day hair today.



OK Ladies, give up the goods.I want to know how to do a good flatiron job.  I need details, did you blow dry before flatironing and what products did you use? Please include the name of the flat iron (I may be purchasing a new one). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Imani

wontonfm said:


> I'm 8 months (ish) too and I've figured out how to get me some smooooth flat irons
> 
> Are you also doing curly styles?


 

If you mean curly, like roller sets, my hair is too short really for any of those styles to look nice. 

if you mean, like my natural hair curling up, I don't really have a curl pattern, so thats not gonna happen. 

I wear my hair straight 100% of the time


----------



## msbettyboop

First of all, I'm just gonna toot again. I'm 7 months post. :superbanana:I still can't believe it. I never thought I'd last this long. 

So I washed and blowdried my hair this weekend then took some pics before I cornrowed. When I started my journey, my nape, edges and hairline were going bald. I compared 7 months ago to the pics I took this weekend and I'm delighted to announce my hair has grown back. I guess the 5 min massage with evoo, peppermint and rosemary EO twice a day wasn't in vain afterall. Pics below. This is the first time I'm posting pics inside a thread. I hope it works 

Oct 09 





Apr 2010





I am so excited as my journey continues and I can't wait to be 100% natural. HHG everyone


----------



## MzK

StephElise said:


> What look were you going for? A more stretched out curly look? If that's the case then the air drying is what caused the results you received. Whenever I want to have a puff, I just let my hair air dry and the shrinkage gives me the look I'm going for. If I want my hair more stretched out, then I blow dry my hair on cool/warm, high flow concentrating on the roots with slight tension to stretch. This allows more elongation and then I proceed to bantu knot. But in your case I would flexi-rod set it. I would recommend trying it with a blow dry. Again it doesn't have to be a hot temp.
> HTH.
> 
> BTW, I like your curly atomic mini too!


 
Oh, I'll try that next time.  Thanks! I have a "friend" who LOVES touching my hair--like today, he touched it for "strength".  Men are so silly.

I DO have a question--it seems that the back of my hair is shorter--like the ng "broke off"--though when wet it curls.  It's been like that for months now. It doesn't seem like it's growing.  What can I do about it? 

BTW--your "crown section" in your avatar look just like mines!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Um...MzK that flexi set in your siggy looks cute what are you talkin about? lol


----------



## Imani

mrsjohnson75 said:


> OK Ladies, give up the goods.I want to know how to do a good flatiron job.  I need details, did you blow dry before flatironing and what products did you use? Please include the name of the flat iron (I may be purchasing a new one). Thanks in advance!



I have a Hana Elite flat iron. I use all Design Essentials products (Organic Cleanse and Moisture Retention Shampoo, HCO leave in, Express Moisturizing Conditioner, Silk Essentials, and Reflections shine spray), and I condition under a steamer every week. 

I always blow dry before with FHI Salon professional blow dryer usually on medium heat with a Denman brush. 

I only do one pass on each section and chase with a small tooth bone comb.


----------



## UGQueen

lafani said:


> First of all, I'm just gonna toot again. I'm 7 months post. :superbanana:I still can't believe it. I never thought I'd last this long.
> 
> So I washed and blowdried my hair this weekend then took some pics before I cornrowed. When I started my journey, my nape, edges and hairline were going bald. I compared 7 months ago to the pics I took this weekend and I'm delighted to announce my hair has grown back. I guess the 5 min massage with evoo, peppermint and rosemary EO twice a day wasn't in vain afterall. Pics below. This is the first time I'm posting pics inside a thread. I hope it works
> 
> Oct 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apr 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited as my journey continues and I can't wait to be 100% natural. HHG everyone



thats amazing its filling and growing in beautfully! 
keep up the good work!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Imani said:


> 8 months!!!  last relaxer was 8/14/09.
> 
> Every time I tell people that they are like "really???" My flat irons are usually very good and most people cannot tell I am transitioning.



How often do you flat iron?


----------



## SmilingElephant

My sister gave me a simple cornrowed style....so i can stop worrying about my hair!

I like it...i had her to braid it tight so that i can rock it for 2 weeks at least.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Who in here are long term transitioners?? Anybody transition until they were APL or BSL stretched before BC'ing?


----------



## dorko

putting my hair in twists has been a lifesaver lol
2 weeks till i'm 10 months post


----------



## 13StepsAhead

So, this was my first bad hair week as a transitioner, I just don't know what to do anymore I'm definitely going into senegalese twist as soon as my semester is up (I'm a FT grad student and I don't have time until then). Hopefully, if I get them installed on May 1st they will Last until July.


----------



## LoveCraze

MzK said:


> Oh, I'll try that next time. Thanks! I have a "friend" who LOVES touching my hair--like today, he touched it for "strength".  Men are so silly.
> 
> I DO have a question--it seems that the back of my hair is shorter--like the ng "broke off"--though when wet it curls. It's been like that for months now. It doesn't seem like it's growing.  What can I do about it?
> 
> BTW--your "crown section" in your avatar look just like mines!


 
:scratchch Good queston. And one I can't answer because my hair is the same way.  I just feel that my hair grows slower in my nape compared to the rest of my hair but I don't believe it's breaking.  I simply try to make sure it stays moisturized and conditioned.  But I also hear that a lot of women have hair that is shorter in this area as well. Maybe some others could chime it.


----------



## Grand Prix

dr.j said:


> ^^^ Very nice, Grand Prix!


 


pookaloo83 said:


> You play the harp? Your hair looks so silky!


 
Thanks ladies!

Yea.. My family doesn't know what to think anymore. First the playing harp, then the going vegetarian and now I'm refusing to relax. 



andromeda said:


> :lovedrool: I can't wait until I get this flat ironing thing down so my hair can be silky like that!


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> OK Ladies, give up the goods.I want to know how to do a good flatiron job.  I need details, did you blow dry before flatironing and what products did you use? Please include the name of the flat iron (I may be purchasing a new one). Thanks in advance!


 
Let me share!
Pre-LHCF my flatirons were crappy. Always stiff, always damaging and I there was always this whiff of burnt hair when I turned my head..
After tons of thread searching threads and of course trail and error I put together this:

-DC on dry hair with AO GPB
-Shampoo with Giovanni SAS, concentrate on my scalp, lather twice.
-Condition with Giovanni SAS, I know its not a DC, but I leave it on for about 15 minutes anyway.
-Rinse thouroughly!

-Toweldry
-Bantu knot in 7 sections. This stretches the hair and doesn't allow it airdry.
-Section by section, I add Sabino, detangle and blowdry with my denman and Babyliss Pro Tourmaline Ionic hairdryer. I use about a pea size on every section. A lot of people find this too heavy, but I'm only apl and think it's just fine. It smoothes and makes it easy to detangle and while I thought it was scary at first, not to use any sort of leave in, once I applied a little bit more I saw that this was no problem at all.
Once one section is dry and detangled, I bantu knot it back up to keep it smooth and out of my way.
I use my hands to smooth down my nape and edges (saturated with sabino, can't stand reverted edges) and move the blowdryer over these parts. They'll still be frizzy, but the curl/kink will be out and makes them easier to flatiron.

-Undo one section, apply sabino (a little less than before), run a small toothed comb over them once, then chase my flatiron right behind the comb.
I use the FHI runway and I believe it really makes a difference.
When its gliding through my hair, the strands are all frizzy and rough on one side and then all shiny and smooth on the other.
It really doesn't need to be on the highest heat and I never swipe more than once.
I really take my time for this. It costs me about 2 hours, but it's worth the patience.

-Sometimes, I'll use my mini tourmaline ceramic flatiron to catch my edges, but I can't control the heat on it and I'm afraid it might be going up to 450 or something.. it doesn't say.
So I'll just pull my hair straight and zap the strands quickly. It can be frustrating when a section of your hair won't behave right.. especially around your hairline. But damaged hair simply won't look good, so don't make the mistake of going over the same section to make it look smoother. I've tried.

-Apply a teeny bit oil before (cross)wrapping, the kind that penetrates your hair, like coconut or olive, so it'll be gone in the morning and your hair will be silky smooth for days!

Mistakes that I've made:

-Using a cheap flatiron and blowdryer. I'm sensitive to marketing and deep down I know I shouldn't believe everything, but this tourmaline thing really seems to make a difference.
-Putting the heat up too high. Again a mistake made with a cheaper blowdryer and flatiron. If you've put it on the higher temerature and you still need to go over the same section three times, unless you didn't wash your hair properly, it's got to be the flatiron.
-Going over the same section to make it look better. Hair will look good when it's healthy. Repeating your swipes will just make it worse on the long term.
-Oils before flatironing. I already knew this, but I thought I could go ahead and DC with AO white camelia after a wash, thinking that since I'm not using a leave in it would be okay. If you've ever used this, you know that your hair will still be oily after rinsing.. It smoked and sizzled (well, just a little of course) and left my hair super greasy and thin.
Some of my coils have loosened because of that one time..

Long post, lol, but I really hope this helps some one!


----------



## Grand Prix

lafani said:


> First of all, I'm just gonna toot again. I'm 7 months post. :superbanana:I still can't believe it. I never thought I'd last this long.
> 
> So I washed and blowdried my hair this weekend then took some pics before I cornrowed. When I started my journey, my nape, edges and hairline were going bald. I compared 7 months ago to the pics I took this weekend and I'm delighted to announce my hair has grown back. I guess the 5 min massage with evoo, peppermint and rosemary EO twice a day wasn't in vain afterall. Pics below. This is the first time I'm posting pics inside a thread. I hope it works
> 
> Oct 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apr 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited as my journey continues and I can't wait to be 100% natural. HHG everyone


 
Looks great!! Congrats on your progress!


----------



## Platinum

51 weeks post!:superbanana: I can't believe I'm almost a year post now. I want to thank everyone in this thread for sharing their regimen and experiences as transitioners. I believe this thread is a life saver! I love you guys!  Keep up the good work Ladies! I'm thinking about getting a sew-in or braids this weekend. I really don't have a lot of time to style my hair so I'll have to hide it for a while. Braid and twist outs don't look right on me and I'm tired of baggying under my hats.


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies!!

*I'm 69 weeks post*... I've been sooooo busy. Good news: I'm halfway to being a fully certified personal trainer. Thing is - I'm still @ my full time job and I am at the gym many hours of the week - either working out or training people or helping teach classes. I'm having an amazing time though!!!!

I'm 100% certain I'll chop @ 20 months post - August 20th. I am amazed at how much natural hair I have now  *I'll take pictures very soon*

 to all ladies who have reached milestones, BC'd or recently made the decision to transition.


----------



## ladysaraii

SmilingElephant said:


> Who in here are long term transitioners?? Anybody transition until they were APL or BSL stretched before BC'ing?


 

That's my plan.  So far I'm working fine w/ my textures, so I plan on going until I have considerable length.  I don't see myself BCing before 2 years is up


----------



## MzK

StephElise said:


> :scratchch Good queston. And one I can't answer because my hair is the same way. I just feel that my hair grows slower in my nape compared to the rest of my hair but I don't believe it's breaking. I simply try to make sure it stays moisturized and conditioned. *But I also hear that a lot of women have hair that is shorter in this area as well.* Maybe some others could chime it.


 
Hmm--I could be in that category as well.  thanks for the info!


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations, MummysGirl!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies, i currently have a weave installed rho afro kc. and i will keep this in for about 10 weeks. when i took my hair out after my previous install i noticed the big difference bet the relaxed and natural hair when i did twists. the comparison was so obvious. thick to thin, strong and healthy to weak and pathetic. but i can actually put my hair in a bun once its blow dried, which has never happened to me before which is probably why i am holding on to the straggly ends. i could probably count them all lol. either way i am just so excited that i am not the only one going through this transition and cant wait to be 100% natural. thanks ladies and HHG


----------



## c0urtkneee

keep up the good work everyone!

&i have a question for those who rollerset, how do you keep you NG from being frizzy? mines is ALWAYS frizzy after i rollerset, so i end up throwing my hair in a pony.


----------



## pookaloo83

c0urtkneee said:


> keep up the good work everyone!
> 
> &i have a question for those who rollerset, how do you keep you NG from being frizzy? mines is ALWAYS frizzy after i rollerset, so i end up throwing my hair in a pony.




I flatiron my roots.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


 congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


 

Congrats again on your BC!!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


 
congrats to you!


----------



## Foxglove

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566



Congratulations!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

Even though I am done transitioning, I will still peek in every once in a while to help you all along and/or encouage you all


----------



## Platinum

Congratulations Black Hoya Chick!


----------



## andromeda

My hair doesn't want to go back under a wig.  It's enjoying being out. 

Earlier this week, I did set my hair in flat twists with bantu-knotted ends for a twist-out






I have to place my part more strategically next time. 

After a few days of moisturizing and playing with it, my small coilies started to form and shrink.  I went to co-wash yesterday and was anticipating having a hard time detangling but it was sooooo easy!  Even easier than the last time.  I just let the condish sit in my hair for about 5-8 minutes and the comb slid right on through!

I decided to do my own version of the wash-n-go: the wash-manipulate with products and twirling-stay in-n-go out later that night.  I used ic fantasia gel mixed with v06 tea therapy conditioner and separated and twirled my coilies to encourage clumping.
Still got some straight ends.



Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566



Congrats!   You've made such great progress and your hair is absolutely lovely.  Such an admirable transitioning journey!


----------



## msbettyboop

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Even though I am done transitioning, I will still peek in every once in a while to help you all along and/or encouage you all



Congratulations. Your hair looks fabulous. I'm going to BC in December at 15 months although I desperately wanna BC now but I can't do short hair


----------



## Aggie

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


 
Congratulations Black Hoya Chick on completing your full transition to natural hair.


----------



## MummysGirl

Congratulations Black Hoya Chick!!!! Your hair is beautiful!!!

Pretty hair andromeda


----------



## caligirl2385

1 year post!!!!!!


----------



## dr.j

caligirl2385 said:


> 1 year post!!!!!!


 
Congrats Caligirl!!! 

I just realized that I'm 42 weeks post .... 10 more weeks to 1 year post!!


----------



## KiSseS03

Hi friends! 

I used to post regularly in this thread, but I let my subscription run out a few months ago in order to focus on some life stuff... and now I'm so happy to be back!

I'm so proud of all you ladies who are hanging in there, and those who have chopped. Foxglove I was watching you especially because we started transitioning around the same time. It looks great!

My update: I am now 16.5 months post, and loving it. I wore my hair straight for most of the first 14 months, but for the past 2 months or so I decided to try to skip the flat-iron and try out some napptural styles, and I am LOVING the braid-out. Big-ups to GabbanaGirl for the awesome tutorial on that. I started with an ear length cut (from almost BSL, because of damage) and in these past 16.5 months I have grown to about APL that includes two majour trims. My hair is almost completely natural at the nape, It's about 60% natural in the front.

Part of me is DYING to BC, the other is loving the versatility of my hair now. So we'll see...


----------



## FlawedBeauty

'ello!!  Here is a pic i took today.  Can someone tell me what they think my hair type is.  Thx.  Oh!!!  Duh, I did a mini chop today!!!  I went from just about BSL to a lil longer than APL.  I think I'll do another mini chop in another 6 months!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Congrats!!  It looks soooooo good!!  



Black Hoya Chick said:


> Its done ya'll. I'm all natural! pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10725566#post10725566


----------



## cch24

FlawedBeauty said:


> 'ello!!  Here is a pic i took today.  Can someone tell me what they think my hair type is.  Thx.  Oh!!!  Duh, I did a mini chop today!!!  I went from just about BSL to a lil longer than APL.  I think I'll do another mini chop in another 6 months!



Your hair looks like mine! I consider myself a 3c. I may have some 3b pieces but I'm not really sure because they don't really curl, it's more of a tight wave.


----------



## jamoca5

FlawedBeauty said:


> 'ello!! Here is a pic i took today. Can someone tell me what they think my hair type is. Thx. Oh!!! Duh, I did a mini chop today!!! I went from just about BSL to a lil longer than APL. I think I'll do another mini chop in another 6 months!


I don't really know that much about hair typing, I just wanted to say your tattoo is _niiice_


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lol thx!!! 



jamoca5 said:


> I don't really know that much about hair typing, I just wanted to say your tattoo is _niiice_


----------



## ♦K.O♦

FlawedBeauty,you have so much growth for 6 months!

Congratulations to everyone for staying on board or BCing!  Good job! 

I did a small flexi set for the first time.  I usually use the purple big ones, and now I am using the Magenta small ones (circumference of maybe a marker?).  I put them in last night and slept on them.  At the moment, I am under the dryer, giving it a little heat JUST in case it still isn't fully dry.

I just had another thought about my botched flat-iron and frustrated cut from last week- I didnt use any serum!  Silly me!


----------



## Platinum

KiSseS03 said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I used to post regularly in this thread, but I let my subscription run out a few months ago in order to focus on some life stuff... and now I'm so happy to be back!
> 
> I'm so proud of all you ladies who are hanging in there, and those who have chopped. Foxglove I was watching you especially because we started transitioning around the same time. It looks great!
> 
> My update: I am now 16.5 months post, and loving it. I wore my hair straight for most of the first 14 months, but for the past 2 months or so I decided to try to skip the flat-iron and try out some napptural styles, and I am LOVING the braid-out. Big-ups to GabbanaGirl for the awesome tutorial on that. I started with an ear length cut (from almost BSL, because of damage) and in these past 16.5 months I have grown to about APL that includes two majour trims. My hair is almost completely natural at the nape, It's about 60% natural in the front.
> 
> Part of me is DYING to BC, the other is loving the versatility of my hair now. So we'll see...


 
Welcome back!


----------



## jerseygurl

So I did a flexirod set and I hope to leave my hair alone for at least 2 weeks. And I just wanted to say that garlic is the truth for major shedding!!

Black Hoya your hair is geogeous congrats on going natural!


----------



## andromeda

Thinking about starting a thread for all the recent BCers.  I know there's a BC tracker thread and that there's a natural styles, regimen thread.  Maybe I'll post in the latter but it seems like it's not that active and I want a thread that's as frequently posted to as this one and has the same great discussion/support vibe.  

Should I start it?  And what should I name it?  I was thinking of something creative like "For Colored Girls Who've BCd When Transitioning Wasn't Enough: The Newly Naturals Thread" but I'll guess I should keep it simple with something like "The Newly Natural Thread" or "The Newly Natural Support & Discussion Thread" or something along those lines.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

lol andromeda the first title sounds like the title of a book


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lol i agree.

i like The Newly Natural Support & Discussion, or The Newly Natural Thread.  those sound good.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol andromeda the first title sounds like the title of a book


----------



## cch24

go for it andromeda! i feel like i don't really have a place to talk about what my hair is doing right now because i'm no longer transitioning.


----------



## andromeda

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol andromeda the first title sounds like the title of a book





FlawedBeauty said:


> lol i agree.
> 
> i like The Newly Natural Support & Discussion, or The Newly Natural Thread.  those sound good.


Y'all won't let my ntozake shange-inspired creativity be great!    That title probably exceeds the character limit for thread titles anyways.  



cch24 said:


> go for it andromeda! i feel like i don't really have a place to talk about what my hair is doing right now because i'm no longer transitioning.


That's exactly how I feel.  This thread has spoiled me and although I plan to hang around, I feel awkward posting in here.


----------



## Platinum

I was this close -> <- to BCing this past weekend. For the first time in my transition, my hair was unruly, a constant battle between NG and relaxed ends. I didn't get the chance to go to the braid shop while I was home so I broke out the Maxiglide and flatironed my hair. I really like the Maxiglide but I don't want to use heat on a regular basis. I may just get a sew-in or braids when I go home. I told my friend (the one that wanted to touch my hair last week) about the idea of getting a weave or braids, he was like


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm too scared you guys....i don't think i can do it...i'm only under 2 months post and i'm scared already...like this would be my first attempt at trying to transition....i don't think i can hang....i'm too comfy with my texlaxed hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm too scared you guys....i don't think i can do it...i'm only under 2 months post and i'm scared already...like this would be my first attempt at trying to transition....i don't think i can hang....i'm too comfy with my texlaxed hair.



Don't do it till you're ready.


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm 16 months post 

95% sure I'll be all natural in exactly 4 months


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello, i have a bit of an annoyance that i needed to get off my chest. it'll be 49 weeks since my last relaxer and i have been wearing weaves since around october...my guy friend doesnt like weaves at all! like not even a little. i tried on numerous occassions to explain to him that its helping me grow my perm out but he just doesnt get it and just wishes things were the way they used to be back in the day when "i used to go to hair shop every two weeks to get my hair done" even though my hair was always breaking off and i would get it cut like every six months to help save my hair!! it makes me so mad! i dont plan on wearing weaves forever! i just wanted my hair to grow to a comfortable length before i bc, oh i wish he would subscribe and educate himself on lhcf it would make life so much more simple.:sweet: but its not so bad because i dont see him too often so it only gets brought up once in a blue as he questions...so when are you gonna take that mess out?! and i just feel so bad because he doesnt understand this is a stepping stone and not a lifetime! i bet he would be mad if i did a bc and my hair would be waaaaay shorter than it used to be...he'd shut up then i bet!!:hardslap: i just dunno what to do or say. i feel so self conscious with him, that i dont even tell him when im gettin my weave redone or taken out because he would probably get mad or something like that. sigh 
thank you ladies for your time i just needed to ffrant: HHG


----------



## msbettyboop

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 16 months post
> 
> 95% sure I'll be all natural in exactly 4 months


*
Congratulations!!!*


----------



## dr.j

Platinum said:


> I was this close -> <- to BCing this past weekend. *For the first time in my transition, my hair was unruly, a constant battle between NG and relaxed ends.* I didn't get the chance to go to the braid shop while I was home so I broke out the Maxiglide and flatironed my hair. I really like the Maxiglide but I don't want to use heat on a regular basis. I may just get a sew-in or braids when I go home. I told my friend (the one that wanted to touch my hair last week) about the idea of getting a weave or braids, he was like


 
Platinum, your smileys are killin' me!  
Hang in there!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

wow ur goin strong!!!!  congrats!!

and to him i say oh effin well and he needs to gtfoi (get the fork over it) lol.  i mean really what is the big deal.  if u told him and he still doesnt get it, you need to tell him you already explained the deal, him going on and on about it is not gonna change it.  also is he your bf or your "guyfriend?"  cuz if he is not even ur man then he really needs to back the heck up!!  he will live, and if he is that petty to stop messin with u over some hair, trust me he is not a man u want to keep around for the long haul anyway.  if he cared about you at all he would respect and understand you're trying to accomplish a goal and shut the hell up about it.  

okay, im done lol 



ZkittyKurls said:


> hello, i have a bit of an annoyance that i needed to get off my chest. it'll be 49 weeks since my last relaxer and i have been wearing weaves since around october...my guy friend doesnt like weaves at all! like not even a little. i tried on numerous occassions to explain to him that its helping me grow my perm out but he just doesnt get it and just wishes things were the way they used to be back in the day when "i used to go to hair shop every two weeks to get my hair done" even though my hair was always breaking off and i would get it cut like every six months to help save my hair!! it makes me so mad! i dont plan on wearing weaves forever! i just wanted my hair to grow to a comfortable length before i bc, oh i wish he would subscribe and educate himself on lhcf it would make life so much more simple.:sweet: but its not so bad because i dont see him too often so it only gets brought up once in a blue as he questions...so when are you gonna take that mess out?! and i just feel so bad because he doesnt understand this is a stepping stone and not a lifetime! i bet he would be mad if i did a bc and my hair would be waaaaay shorter than it used to be...he'd shut up then i bet!!:hardslap: i just dunno what to do or say. i feel so self conscious with him, that i dont even tell him when im gettin my weave redone or taken out because he would probably get mad or something like that. sigh
> thank you ladies for your time i just needed to ffrant: HHG


----------



## Sequoia

ZKittyKurls, I don't have any advise but I'm sorry that you're having aggro from your guy friend.  How about braids, kinky twists, half wigs (when he's not around) etc?


----------



## andromeda

Okay ladies, I started The Newly Naturals Thread.  I betta see all y'all recent BCers in there!


----------



## MummysGirl

Love it! I'll join you in 4 months 


andromeda said:


> Okay ladies, I started The Newly Naturals Thread.  I betta see all y'all recent BCers in there!


----------



## Alta Angel

11 Months Post!!!!  :bouncegre:reddancer:

8 more to go!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ZKittyKurls what kind of weaves do you get? How long is your hair? My bf hates weaves and wigs and if he sees me putting it in, he will complain but the majority of the time, he doesn't know it's a half wig I have in because it looks like my real hair. If you really care about his opinion, try to get weaves that have a more natural look and don't tell him it's a weave!


----------



## wontonfm

WOW! He sounds really possessive.  Maybe try telling him what HE should do with his hair every day   Since you don't see him or deal with him that often try not to let it bother you.  If he asks maybe just say "you're still on that?" and move on to the next topic...

good luck!



ZkittyKurls said:


> hello, i have a bit of an annoyance that i needed to get off my chest. it'll be 49 weeks since my last relaxer and i have been wearing weaves since around october...my guy friend doesnt like weaves at all! like not even a little. i tried on numerous occassions to explain to him that its helping me grow my perm out but he just doesnt get it and just wishes things were the way they used to be back in the day when "i used to go to hair shop every two weeks to get my hair done" even though my hair was always breaking off and i would get it cut like every six months to help save my hair!! it makes me so mad! i dont plan on wearing weaves forever! i just wanted my hair to grow to a comfortable length before i bc, oh i wish he would subscribe and educate himself on lhcf it would make life so much more simple.:sweet: but its not so bad because i dont see him too often so it only gets brought up once in a blue as he questions...so when are you gonna take that mess out?! and i just feel so bad because he doesnt understand this is a stepping stone and not a lifetime! i bet he would be mad if i did a bc and my hair would be waaaaay shorter than it used to be...he'd shut up then i bet!!:hardslap: i just dunno what to do or say. i feel so self conscious with him, that i dont even tell him when im gettin my weave redone or taken out because he would probably get mad or something like that. sigh
> thank you ladies for your time i just needed to ffrant: HHG


----------



## pookaloo83

On the 31st I will be 6 months post. I parted my hair ear to ear and chopped just the front.  I left the back in case I chickened out and I did! So I gelled the front back and now I have it in a bun. I MIGHT do the rest next week. You can't even tell I did it. Ecostyler gel is the truf!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am coming up to 3 months and I am so READY to BC, but dh still isn't feeling it.  This pixie cut is crazy b/c I can only wig it or do my flexi rods. I have never worn wigs until I started transitioning and I miss my hair.  I don't like it covered for a long time at all.  I found an awesome stylist who does natural and relaxed hair and she had my spirals on point for a gala last weekend.  I mean she REALLY blended my relaxed and natural hair perfectly curly!! I go back to her on Friday and I hope she has some ideas besides a BC and color.  I am trying to make it two more months and bc in mid-June just before our family vacation to Busch Gardens.  Any ideas ladies?  Oh my patience is short.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lmfaoooooooooooo    this is too funny because I thought about just choppin off the front earlier today lol.  i started snippin off lil pieces in the front 



pookaloo83 said:


> On the 31st I will be 6 months post. I parted my hair ear to ear and chopped just the front.  I left the back in case I chickened out and I did! So I gelled the front back and now I have it in a bun. I MIGHT do the rest next week. You can't even tell I did it. Ecostyler gel is the truf!


----------



## pookaloo83

FlawedBeauty said:


> lmfaoooooooooooo    this is too funny because I thought about just choppin off the front earlier today lol.  i started snippin off lil pieces in the front




 It's like I can't wait! But I wanna wait till it gets a little longer. I'm so confrused!


----------



## LoveCraze

Platinum said:


> I *was this close -> <- to BCing* this past weekend. For the first time in my transition, my hair was unruly, a constant battle between NG and relaxed ends. I


 

Hey ladies. Well I took out my twists on Monday and when I say I was so tempted to grab them scissors and go to town, I am not kidding. My ends are like, "What? What you gone do? You wanna piece of me?"  And I'm thinking...Yeah so don't push me!! Ok I'm being silly but for real. Ever since then it has been weighing heavily on my mind to do the dang thang! I've been asking my DH every night is he going to help me do it (kinda playing but also kinda not). He keeps putting it off til tomorrow or the weekend etc etc. But seriously, I'm ready to move forward from where I am. 
You know it's time to BC when you have no quams about cutting out tangles/knots instead of working them out like you used to even while sometimes utilizing a safety pin in the process. I will cut a knot in a min now and not even bat an eye. I'm just READY! So giving fair warning to you guys that my BC will be sooner and not later with or without DH help. It will be done. 
I suppose my biggest fear is the unknown. I simply don't know what my hair will do. I'm hoping I will still be able to pull off great styles and not be looking Toe up from the Flow up. It's as though I feel the pressure to have to look a certain way and if I don't others will be like.."See that's why I couldn't go natural. Just look at how your hair looks". It's like I'm an example that others will be using to judge if they should continue with their journey. I do youtube so I'm speaking primarily of my subs. But I also know that my mom is looking to see what I'm gong to look like and if it's not right, then she's going to show how she feels from her looks and probably some unwanted comments. Sorry to be so long winded here but this is something that is constantly on my mind. 
So Platinum, I know how you feel. Except I am planning to do my BC very soon. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lol i cant wait either.  but i KNOW if i cut it all off i'll be like wtf did i do.  when its all wet and first cut it im gonna im gonna be like 'oh this is aweeesome, i feel so freeeeee' , when i wake up in the morning and its all dry and shrunk up to my head i'll probably cry 



pookaloo83 said:


> It's like I can't wait! But I wanna wait
> till it gets a little longer. I'm so confrused!


----------



## pookaloo83

FlawedBeauty said:


> lol i cant wait either.  but i KNOW if i cut it all off i'll be like wtf did i do.  when its all wet and first cut it im gonna im gonna be like 'oh this is aweeesome, i feel so freeeeee' , *when i wake up in the morning and its all dry and shrunk up to my head i'll probably cry *




Exactly! Here's pics of it after I cut. I gelled the fro part down.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

FlawedBeauty said:


> lol i cant wait either. but i KNOW if i cut it all off i'll be like wtf did i do. when its all wet and first cut it im gonna im gonna be like 'oh this is aweeesome, i feel so freeeeee' , when i wake up in the morning and its all dry and shrunk up to my head i'll probably cry


 
But it's hot outside so you could be cute and free with a washngoooo


----------



## MzK

Ugh--I hate doing my hair.  I'm so style-challenged--guess I'm just scared that my hair won't 'do' what the ytubers/lhcf gurls/pics do. And my flexi-sets.......LMAOOO.  *sighs*   

I would _LOVE_ to do a wash and go, but I don't think it's coming out right: I co-wash with HE HH, DC, wash out-then detangle with VO5 S&C--wash out. Some shea butter, then....then I get lost afterwards, lol.  Am I doing to much/little? What am I missing?  I just don't want to get discouraged to the point I start craving a relaxer again...I came too far to go back.


----------



## Foxglove

StephElise said:


> Hey ladies. Well I took out my twists on Monday and when I say I was so tempted to grab them scissors and go to town, I am not kidding. My ends are like, "What? What you gone do? You wanna piece of me?"  And I'm thinking...Yeah so don't push me!! Ok I'm being silly but for real. Ever since then it has been weighing heavily on my mind to do the dang thang! I've been asking my DH every night is he going to help me do it (kinda playing but also kinda not). He keeps putting it off til tomorrow or the weekend etc etc. But seriously, I'm ready to move forward from where I am.
> You know it's time to BC when you have no quams about cutting out tangles/knots instead of working them out like you used to even while sometimes utilizing a safety pin in the process. I will cut a knot in a min now and not even bat an eye. I'm just READY! So giving fair warning to you guys that my BC will be sooner and not later with or without DH help. It will be done.
> I suppose my biggest fear is the unknown. I simply don't know what my hair will do. I'm hoping I will still be able to pull off great styles and not be looking Toe up from the Flow up. It's as though I feel the pressure to have to look a certain way and if I don't others will be like.."See that's why I couldn't go natural. Just look at how your hair looks". It's like I'm an example that others will be using to judge if they should continue with their journey. I do youtube so I'm speaking primarily of my subs. But I also know that my mom is looking to see what I'm gong to look like and if it's not right, then she's going to show how she feels from her looks and probably some unwanted comments. Sorry to be so long winded here but this is something that is constantly on my mind.
> So Platinum, I know how you feel. Except I am planning to do my BC very soon. I'll keep ya'll posted!



Make sure you post pics!


----------



## andromeda

pookaloo83 said:


> Exactly! Here's pics of it after I cut. I gelled the fro part down.


  It looks really nice!  You would never know that you cut the front!


StephElise said:


> Hey ladies. Well I took out my twists on Monday and when I say I was so tempted to grab them scissors and go to town, I am not kidding. My ends are like, "What? What you gone do? You wanna piece of me?"  And I'm thinking...Yeah so don't push me!! Ok I'm being silly but for real. Ever since then it has been weighing heavily on my mind to do the dang thang! I've been asking my DH every night is he going to help me do it (kinda playing but also kinda not). He keeps putting it off til tomorrow or the weekend etc etc. But seriously, I'm ready to move forward from where I am.
> You know it's time to BC when you have no quams about cutting out tangles/knots instead of working them out like you used to even while sometimes utilizing a safety pin in the process. I will cut a knot in a min now and not even bat an eye. I'm just READY! So giving fair warning to you guys that my BC will be sooner and not later with or without DH help. It will be done.
> I suppose my biggest fear is the unknown. I simply don't know what my hair will do. I'm hoping I will still be able to pull off great styles and not be looking Toe up from the Flow up. It's as though I feel the pressure to have to look a certain way and if I don't others will be like.."See that's why I couldn't go natural. Just look at how your hair looks". It's like I'm an example that others will be using to judge if they should continue with their journey. I do youtube so I'm speaking primarily of my subs. But I also know that my mom is looking to see what I'm gong to look like and if it's not right, then she's going to show how she feels from her looks and probably some unwanted comments. Sorry to be so long winded here but this is something that is constantly on my mind.
> So Platinum, I know how you feel. Except I am planning to do my BC very soon. I'll keep ya'll posted!


You had me laughing (@your ends challenging you to a fight) and nodding my head vigorously.  I know how you feel.  I've been there with a safety pin in hand too.  

Now, I will say this in regard to being hesistant about styling shorter hair and how it will look.  Hair pins, plain ones and decorative ones, will be your best friend.  I did a flat twist out yesterday that wasn't looking so hot; I grabbed some hairpins and a decorative pearl hair accessory (from Forever 21, iirc) and hooked it up!  My guy friend, who saw my BCd natural hair for the first time yesterday was raving, he absolutely loved it and he's generally very frank and honest.  When I told him this was a style gone wrong that I had to salvage, he was genuinely surprised. 

 Also, you're a very pretty lady, so you have that working in your favor.  I'm not that pretty nor do I have strong features, and contrary to general wisdom and my own expectations, I actually look better with my hair at this length.  It really complements/exaggerates the angles of my face.  So, if I can pull it off, I'm sure you'll look great!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

my head too big to be rockin the short hurr lol.  i can do big short hair, but not just there short hair.  i would love to have some huge shoulder length hair acutally.  all curls.  ahhhhh...dreaming......



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> But it's hot outside so you could be cute and free with a washngoooo


----------



## ZkittyKurls

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ZKittyKurls what kind of weaves do you get? How long is your hair? My bf hates weaves and wigs and if he sees me putting it in, he will complain but the majority of the time, he doesn't know it's a half wig I have in because it looks like my real hair. If you really care about his opinion, try to get weaves that have a more natural look and don't tell him it's a weave!


 
well i usually get kinky curly weaves but i guess my hair is like shoulder length and the weave is pass my shoulders like 2 or 3 inches. i pretty much dont bring up the subject and i can tell if hes thinking about my hair cause he will look above my face and i will know automatically so i just start talking about something random to get his mind off it. i think once i cut all the relaxed ends he'll finally get the pic. but that wont be til october! lmao! i have about two more installs left in me. so i usually just keep it in a bun or ponytail and have a scarf on. its just sad that i have to go through so much trouble to make him feel comfortable when im then one always feeling a wreck cause im tryin to make him happy. but i appreciate the advice. thank you!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Sequoia said:


> ZKittyKurls, I don't have any advise but I'm sorry that you're having aggro from your guy friend. How about braids, kinky twists, half wigs (when he's not around) etc?


 
thats not a bad idea, he doesnt mind braids. so i will look into that. its so frustrating is all!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

wontonfm said:


> WOW! He sounds really possessive. Maybe try telling him what HE should do with his hair every day  Since you don't see him or deal with him that often try not to let it bother you. If he asks maybe just say "you're still on that?" and move on to the next topic...
> 
> good luck!


 
you know you have a point. he is very possessive, but not the crazy kind i think he is more insecure than anything. i will use you suggestion and say that to him the next time he brings it up. its something so little that if it was me i would have been over it by now! lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls

pookaloo83 said:


> Exactly! Here's pics of it after I cut. I gelled the fro part down.


 
your hair lookd great! how long have you been transitioning for?


----------



## dede1129

Yeah that is my thing my head is way to big to be wearing a short style. That's why I am thinking this may be a long transition because I will have to keep doing mini chops so that I can retain my length...for my head's sake



FlawedBeauty said:


> my head too big to be rockin the short hurr lol. i can do big short hair, but not just there short hair. i would love to have some huge shoulder length hair acutally. all curls. ahhhhh...dreaming......


----------



## ZkittyKurls

has anyone been transitioinng and been growing their hair to length longer than they had before when they were relaxed? i notice that my hair has never touched my shoulders since i had a relaxer and now i am shoulder length, i can even put it in a bun when its blown out!! i think thats y i havent bc'd yet, even though i have a weave, im trying to enjoy the time i have with my SL hair. i dunno maybe im being petty.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

thats my plan too lol.  

however...as im typing i realize i wear my hair pulled back 95%of the time, which makes it look like i have no hair anyway, so does it really even matter .  i guess another factor would be if i had somewhere special to go i wouldn't be able to do anything with it. 



dede1129 said:


> Yeah that is my thing my head is way to big to be wearing a short style. That's why I am thinking this may be a long transition because I will have to keep doing mini chops so that I can retain my length...for my head's sake


----------



## lust for life

Okay, so I'm entering into my 15th month in 2 weeks! I was planning on chopping on May 10th because it's my birthday, but,after co-washing my hair, I'm going to wait a little longer.

My longest layer of natural hair is NL stretched, but shrinkage is killing me. My cheeks are too chubby for a TWA. 

I'm going to wear senegalese twists during the summer and re-evaluate in August. I might chop at 18 months or wait until the 2 year mark.


----------



## dede1129

I am in the same boat that is why I am weaving it up for most of my transition because I am in the Army and I have to wear my hair up 100% of the time so I leave a lil of my hair out in the front and then bun my weave and it looks natural and keeps my bun nice and full and my hair protected and growing. I am gonna do a length check after I take this install down. Plus I can still style my weave without damaging my hair if I have somewhere special to go. 




FlawedBeauty said:


> thats my plan too lol.
> 
> however...as im typing i realize i wear my hair pulled back 95%of the time, which makes it look like i have no hair anyway, so does it really even matter . i guess another factor would be if i had somewhere special to go i wouldn't be able to do anything with it.


----------



## dede1129

Again I can relate I have a nice, full face so TWA would not work for me either . 

On another note what pretty NG you have!






lust for life said:


> Okay, so I'm entering into my 15th month in 2 weeks! I was planning on chopping on May 10th because it's my birthday, but,after co-washing my hair, I'm going to wait a little longer.
> 
> My longest layer of natural hair is NL stretched, but shrinkage is killing me. My cheeks are too chubby for a TWA.
> 
> I'm going to wear senegalese twists during the summer and re-evaluate in August. I might chop at 18 months or wait until the 2 year mark.


----------



## Shay72

StephElise--I've been cutting knots for a minute now .


----------



## rben

I can't believe I've made it to 18 months!  

I now am 100% sure that I will never use a relaxer again. It is tempting to cut those relaxed ends off sometimes but my hair has never been this long before - it's currently at brastrap.  My natural hair looks so healthy compared to relaxed hair which was always damaged by relaxer no matter how careful I was.


----------



## pookaloo83

ZkittyKurls said:


> your hair lookd great! how long have you been transitioning for?




Thanks! The 31st will make 6 months.


----------



## KiSseS03

Platinum said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks lady! 



MummysGirl said:


> I'm 16 months post
> 
> 95% sure I'll be all natural in exactly 4 months


I hear you! You and me both, it may be in 2 months for me. I think the summer is the best time to chop because you have the option of wet styles like wash n go puffs, when you're newly natural and style challenged.


----------



## dorko

still pushing...


----------



## Shay72

So I was cutting some pieces of hair  this morning and of course I  my hair.  The shrinkage is . I have 4.5 inches of new growth which is short!!!!! I know I'm going 18 months but I'm wondering if I should transition for 2 years. We'll see once I reach 18 months. The only thing that makes me want to bc now is detangling. Otherwise no issues.


----------



## MummysGirl

70 weeks post  
I'm putting in pixie braids this weekend for a while.

Shay, shrinkage is amazing! KUTGW


----------



## LoveCraze

I did it yall, and I am so glad I did! Here's the thread about it.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10784214#post10784214


----------



## Platinum

MummysGirl said:


> 70 weeks post
> I'm putting in pixie braids this weekend for a while.
> 
> Shay, shrinkage is amazing! KUTGW


 


StephElise said:


> I did it yall, and I am so glad I did! Here's the thread about it.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10784214#post10784214


 

Congratulations Ladies!


----------



## Platinum

52 weeks post!!!:superbanana: I can't believe I've been transitioning this long! I'm going to try to hold on and continue transitioning. I'll re-evaluate at the 18 month mark (October) and see if I want to BC. If not, I'll try to hold out for the 2 year mark.

Unfortunately, I noticed that I have a few split ends. I'll have to do a S&D because I'm afraid to go to a shop. I don't want a trim to turn out to be a "chop". I'm heading home this weekend and I think I'm going to get another PS. I bought some hair last weekend for a sew-in but I'm having second thoughts. I miss my Senegalese Twists. Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?


----------



## UGQueen

just a little update, i took out my weave last night, after having it in for less than two weeks
i miss my hair, im doing a personal bunning and dc challenge until my bday on june 14th, 
so im babying my hair until then. 
i loove just looking at my new growth.


----------



## dr.j

StephElise said:


> I did it yall, and I am so glad I did! Here's the thread about it.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10784214#post10784214


 
Congratulations on your BC, StephElise!!!  



Platinum said:


> 52 weeks post!!!:superbanana: I can't believe I've been transitioning this long! I'm going to try to hold on and continue transitioning. I'll re-evaluate at the 18 month mark (October) and see if I want to BC. If not, I'll try to hold out for the 2 year mark.
> 
> Unfortunately, I noticed that I have a few split ends. I'll have to do a S&D because I'm afraid to go to a shop. I don't want a trim to turn out to be a "chop". I'm heading home this weekend and I think I'm going to get another PS. I bought some hair last weekend for a sew-in but I'm having second thoughts. I miss my Senegalese Twists. Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?


 
Congratulations on 1yr post, Platinum!


----------



## lolascurls

21 weeks post today! Yay! Almost 6 months post! Then I have a another 1.5 years left to transition (unless my hair is longer than I expected at 1.5 years!)
Congrats on the BC, StephElise!
Well done on 1 yr post Platinum!


----------



## MummysGirl

Steph and Platinum!

Steph... Ekaette... You're tempting me


----------



## LoveCraze

Thanks Platinum, dr.j, lolascurls and MG.  I feel so relieved right now I can't even express it. Now I need to get on editing my vid. It may take a few days but I'll get it done.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

DANG!!!  i cant even see ur pics til i get outta work 

oh yea, CONGRATS!!  LOL



StephElise said:


> Thanks Platinum, dr.j, lolascurls and MG. I feel so relieved right now I can't even express it. Now I need to get on editing my vid. It may take a few days but I'll get it done.


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Steph and Platinum!
> 
> Steph... Ekaette... You're tempting me



Stay strong! You've gone this far you can definitely make it to 18, if not 20 months

And congratulations again Steph!!


----------



## laurend085

I have some questions. I'm one week shy of 7 weeks post. My nape was shaved from a hair cut I had and some hair has grown back in that area. Since it was shaved low is the hair that grows back considered natural or will it still be chemically altered for a while? In different areas in my nape, some of the hair is in what looks like a tiny, tight finger coil (You probly wouldn't see it unless I point it) out but I can stretch it out and I'm constantly pulling and playing with them. Will that loosen? Does that tell me what my texture or curl pattern may be? I was playing with those yesterday putting water and moisturizer on them and it would stretch a little for a second then pop back into the coil but it's only small random parts of my hair that is like that. Also the ends still look straight but I don't know how that can be when it was shaved down. TIA


----------



## Foxglove

Platinum said:


> 52 weeks post!!!:superbanana: I can't believe I've been transitioning this long! I'm going to try to hold on and continue transitioning. I'll re-evaluate at the 18 month mark (October) and see if I want to BC. If not, I'll try to hold out for the 2 year mark.
> 
> Unfortunately, I noticed that I have a few split ends. I'll have to do a S&D because I'm afraid to go to a shop. I don't want a trim to turn out to be a "chop". I'm heading home this weekend and I think I'm going to get another PS. I bought some hair last weekend for a sew-in but I'm having second thoughts. I miss my Senegalese Twists. Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?



Congratulations on making it so far!!


----------



## andromeda

StephElise said:


> I did it yall, and I am so glad I did! Here's the thread about it.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10784214#post10784214


:reddancer:  So excited for you, StephElise!  Congrats!  I know that "relieved" feeling! 



Platinum said:


> 52 weeks post!!!:superbanana: I can't believe I've been transitioning this long! I'm going to try to hold on and continue transitioning. I'll re-evaluate at the 18 month mark (October) and see if I want to BC. If not, I'll try to hold out for the 2 year mark.
> 
> Unfortunately, I noticed that I have a few split ends. I'll have to do a S&D because I'm afraid to go to a shop. I don't want a trim to turn out to be a "chop". I'm heading home this weekend and I think I'm going to get another PS. I bought some hair last weekend for a sew-in but I'm having second thoughts. I miss my Senegalese Twists. Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?



Congrats on reaching the milestone, Platinum!


----------



## c0urtkneee

wtg platinum & steph!


----------



## pookaloo83

laurend085 said:


> I have some questions. I'm one week shy of 7 weeks post. My nape was shaved from a hair cut I had and some hair has grown back in that area. *Since it was shaved low is the hair that grows back considered natural or will it still be chemically altered for a while?* In different areas in my nape, some of the hair is in what looks like a tiny, tight finger coil (You probly wouldn't see it unless I point it) out but I can stretch it out and I'm constantly pulling and playing with them. Will that loosen? Does that tell me what my texture or curl pattern may be? I was playing with those yesterday putting water and moisturizer on them and it would stretch a little for a second then pop back into the coil but it's only small random parts of my hair that is like that. Also the ends still look straight but I don't know how that can be when it was shaved down. TIA




It's natural.


----------



## Grand Prix

I made it! 18 months!!

This was my ultimate transitioning goal. I half expected myself not to make it, but now that I have, I'm having second thoughts about cutting off all of that hair. 

Plus, now that it's warmer, my hair doesn't look as bad. Let's re-evaluate next month.


----------



## Grand Prix

Platinum said:


> 52 weeks post!!!:superbanana: I can't believe I've been transitioning this long! I'm going to try to hold on and continue transitioning. I'll re-evaluate at the 18 month mark (October) and see if I want to BC. If not, I'll try to hold out for the 2 year mark.
> 
> *Unfortunately, I noticed that I have a few split ends. I'll have to do a S&D because I'm afraid to go to a shop. I don't want a trim to turn out to be a "chop".* I'm heading home this weekend and I think I'm going to get another PS. I bought some hair last weekend for a sew-in but I'm having second thoughts. I miss my Senegalese Twists. Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?


 
Don't be afraid to do your own trims!
It's really not that hard (you just have to work up the courage) and once you get the hang of it you'll feel so much safer trimming your own hair. 



andromeda said:


> Okay ladies, I started The Newly Naturals Thread. I betta see all y'all recent BCers in there!


 
I'm so glad you started this thread! Now I don't feel I'll be all lost and alone after BCing.


----------



## LoveCraze

Finally did my video. I was in a rush to get it out so it's not exactly how I would have wanted it, but it'll do. I'll keep coming back here to show my support and love for you guys!HHG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZUsvf0ZzQ


----------



## Grand Prix

StephElise said:


> Finally did my video. I was in a rush to get it out so it's not exactly how I would have wanted it, but it'll do. I'll keep coming back here to show my support and love for you guys!HHG
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZUsvf0ZzQ


 
Thank you for posting! I really loved watching that video, it was so exciting.


----------



## Ivypearl08

Congrats to all the ladies who have been successfully transitioning and/or who have done the BC...I'm sure you have lots of pics and stories to share...I have been successfully transitioning for a little over a year now (only about 2-3 inches to go!) and I feel wonderful.  I never ever thought I would be at this point but here I am...my hair is full, thick, and wonderful!  I can't imagine ever going back to a relaxer (but to each her own!).  I just want to say to the newbies...just be patient with your hair...I know the first few months are hard...but you'll get through it...and your hair will thank you for it..

Good luck ladies!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Hi everyone I'm a  and this is my very first post!

I've been lurking for a few weeks *cough cough more like two months* and I finally decided to take the plunge and pay for the membership.

A little about my unhealthy hair journey : I got my first perm around the age of 16 years old. Over the past few years perms have significantly damaged my hair. I used to get my hair permed *literally every four weeks. 28 days on the dot. And of course, root to tip*  In the three short years that I've been perming my hair I've probably had close to 20 perms! Only God knows how I have a strand of hair left on my head! In addition to my reckless perming whenever I wore my hair in braids I saw that as a break from having to take care of my hair. And honestly, I'd only wash my hair when it started smelling bad .

My poor hair care was the result of a lack of knowledge on the behalf of myself and my mother (no one took care of her hair as a child and therefore she didn't know any better. I don't blame her though). After I got past a certain age I always had tight box braids in my hair. In the course of one to two days my hair would be unbraided and then re-braided. In the few hours that my hair was out she'd load my hair up with Infusium 23 which always made my hair feel weird and it just dawned on me the other day that _perhaps my hair doesn't like Infusium 23?_. My hair never grew past about CBL unstretched. I also just realized that I don't know much about my natural texture. I've only longingly touched my new growth when it was in braids. At this point it seems like I have a mohawk of 3c going down the center with 4a on the sides. But I do know for a fact that I have a few pieces of hair that are 1A (I was born with them sticking up lol). 

Anyway, flash forward to today. I'm about 3.5 weeks post my last perm and I'm fighting the itch to perm it again. Around this point my hair starts breaking/shedding a lot so that was part of the reason I relaxed so often. It wasn't like I had crazy new growth or anything. But I am very excited to transition! I have been reading countless threads and other literature on it and I know its the right thing for my hair.

Sorry for the essay . It felt so therapeutic to write all of that out!


----------



## Platinum

^


----------



## msbettyboop

Has anyone ever used a black tea rinse while transitioning? I saw a video from Traycee about it but she's relaxed. Anyone tried it?


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello my transitioning sistas. I haven't totally abandonned ya'll. Just want to share a pic that I took yesterday of a puff I did. It was soooo cute. I'll keep posting in to cheer you all on through your journeys. Stay encouraged ya'll because the rewards in the end are so very worth it!


----------



## Platinum

StephElise said:


> Hello my transitioning sistas. I haven't totally abandonned ya'll. Just want to share a pic that I took yesterday of a puff I did. It was soooo cute. I'll keep posting in to cheer you all on through your journeys. Stay encouraged ya'll because the rewards in the end are so very worth it!


 
Awww, what a pretty picture! Congratulations again on your BC! OMG, I'm so tempted to BC now.


----------



## andromeda

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi everyone I'm a  and this is my very first post!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks *cough cough more like two months* and I finally decided to take the plunge and pay for the membership.
> 
> A little about my unhealthy hair journey : I got my first perm around the age of 16 years old. Over the past few years perms have significantly damaged my hair. I used to get my hair permed *literally every four weeks. 28 days on the dot. And of course, root to tip*  In the three short years that I've been perming my hair I've probably had close to 20 perms! Only God knows how I have a strand of hair left on my head! In addition to my reckless perming whenever I wore my hair in braids I saw that as a break from having to take care of my hair. And honestly, I'd only wash my hair when it started smelling bad .
> 
> My poor hair care was the result of a lack of knowledge on the behalf of myself and my mother (no one took care of her hair as a child and therefore she didn't know any better. I don't blame her though). After I got past a certain age I always had tight box braids in my hair. In the course of one to two days my hair would be unbraided and then re-braided. In the few hours that my hair was out she'd load my hair up with Infusium 23 which always made my hair feel weird and it just dawned on me the other day that _perhaps my hair doesn't like Infusium 23?_. My hair never grew past about CBL unstretched. I also just realized that I don't know much about my natural texture. I've only longingly touched my new growth when it was in braids. At this point it seems like I have a mohawk of 3c going down the center with 4a on the sides. But I do know for a fact that I have a few pieces of hair that are 1A (I was born with them sticking up lol).
> 
> Anyway, flash forward to today. I'm about 3.5 weeks post my last perm and I'm fighting the itch to perm it again. Around this point my hair starts breaking/shedding a lot so that was part of the reason I relaxed so often. It wasn't like I had crazy new growth or anything. But I am very excited to transition! I have been reading countless threads and other literature on it and I know its the right thing for my hair.
> 
> Sorry for the essay . It felt so therapeutic to write all of that out!


Don't be sorry.  Not only is your chronicle of your hair journey thusfar cathartic for you, it's probably relevant and helpful to others.   Happy hair growing!



lafani said:


> Has anyone ever used a black tea rinse while transitioning? I saw a video from Traycee about it but she's relaxed. Anyone tried it?



I did.  I just realized that I threw out my transitioning calendar earlier this week wallbash: shoulda saved it).  Anyways, iirc, after reading a thread on tea rinses, I did a black tea rinse one time early last summer using Tazo Chai Black Tea that I allowed to steep overnight in the kettle (I think I made it strong, like 3 teabags or something).  I remember my hair being a dream to detangle and only losing no more than 5 hairs throughout the process.  I didn't do it again because I'm comfortable with the amount of shedding I experience (the hairs will be shed sooner or later) and my henna treatments strengthen my hair.


----------



## Nali1987

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi everyone I'm a  and this is my very first post!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks *cough cough more like two months* and I finally decided to take the plunge and pay for the membership.
> 
> A little about my unhealthy hair journey : I got my first perm around the age of 16 years old. Over the past few years perms have significantly damaged my hair. I used to get my hair permed *literally every four weeks. 28 days on the dot. And of course, root to tip*  In the three short years that I've been perming my hair I've probably had close to 20 perms! Only God knows how I have a strand of hair left on my head! In addition to my reckless perming whenever I wore my hair in braids I saw that as a break from having to take care of my hair. And honestly, I'd only wash my hair when it started smelling bad .
> Sorry for the essay . It felt so therapeutic to write all of that out!


 
You know! After joining and learning about hair, I find myself wondering how the heck professional know so little about caring for our hair. I used to get my hair relaxed by this lady who relaxed the new growth and about an inch of the hair that was already relaxed. And when it all broke off, she blamed me for not taking care of my hair. My mom used to put my hair in braids as well, so now my edges are in intensive care. I'm going natural as well, because I know my hair is very thin and delicate and cannot handle relaxers anymore! I'm looking forward to this journey.


----------



## UGQueen

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi everyone I'm a  and this is my very first post!
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks *cough cough more like two months* and I finally decided to take the plunge and pay for the membership.
> 
> A little about my unhealthy hair journey : I got my first perm around the age of 16 years old. Over the past few years perms have significantly damaged my hair. I used to get my hair permed *literally every four weeks. 28 days on the dot. And of course, root to tip*  In the three short years that I've been perming my hair I've probably had close to 20 perms! Only God knows how I have a strand of hair left on my head! In addition to my reckless perming whenever I wore my hair in braids I saw that as a break from having to take care of my hair. And honestly, I'd only wash my hair when it started smelling bad .
> 
> My poor hair care was the result of a lack of knowledge on the behalf of myself and my mother (no one took care of her hair as a child and therefore she didn't know any better. I don't blame her though). After I got past a certain age I always had tight box braids in my hair. In the course of one to two days my hair would be unbraided and then re-braided. In the few hours that my hair was out she'd load my hair up with Infusium 23 which always made my hair feel weird and it just dawned on me the other day that _perhaps my hair doesn't like Infusium 23?_. My hair never grew past about CBL unstretched. I also just realized that I don't know much about my natural texture. I've only longingly touched my new growth when it was in braids. At this point it seems like I have a mohawk of 3c going down the center with 4a on the sides. But I do know for a fact that I have a few pieces of hair that are 1A (I was born with them sticking up lol).
> 
> Anyway, flash forward to today. I'm about 3.5 weeks post my last perm and I'm fighting the itch to perm it again. Around this point my hair starts breaking/shedding a lot so that was part of the reason I relaxed so often. It wasn't like I had crazy new growth or anything. But I am very excited to transition! I have been reading countless threads and other literature on it and I know its the right thing for my hair.
> 
> Sorry for the essay . It felt so therapeutic to write all of that out!



welcome to lhcf!!


----------



## lust for life

Platinum said:


> Has anyone used the Model Model brand Indi Afro hair?



I know I'm late, but I just took out a sew-in a couple weeks ago. The hair was okay. I can probably reuse it again. I didn't take as much care of it as I could've though.


----------



## Platinum

lust for life said:


> I know I'm late, but I just took out a sew-in a couple weeks ago. The hair was okay. I can probably reuse it again. I didn't take as much care of it as I could've though.


 
Thanks. I just came back from the braid shop. (I had the girl cornrow my hair and I'll be sewing this in tonight).


----------



## MzK

Well, I decided to BC last night--no pics currently, but hopefully this weekend, I'll take 1 or 2.  Got tired of dealing with those straggly ends (still have like,  a few left), but I'm happy that I did it.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Aww thanks so much for the kind words everyone! 

I can't keep my hair out of my NG! LOL, I took a picture of it last night and texted it to my mom. She's finally coming around which is wonderful.

Congrats MzK on your BC!   I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Congratulations on your BC MzK! how long did you tansition for? and ditto on the pics


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi everyone! Congrats to the recent BC'ers... I'll join you in less than 4 months 

Finally I took a few pictures...

69 weeks post:









70 weeks post (this weekend):








Now that my hair's finally in pixie braids, I'm going to stick to these for a while. I've played in my hair for too long, it needs a break from me


----------



## caligirl2385

love your updo, mummysgirl!!!


----------



## MzK

ZkittyKurls said:


> Congratulations on your BC MzK! how long did you tansition for? and ditto on the pics



13 months and a week. Lol. I just need help combating the shrinkage!!!  any tips is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

well i have learned that doing twistouts/braidouts on dry hair helps with the shrinkage as opposed to on wet hair.since once it dries itll shrink up regardless if its twisted or not.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

MzK, just out of curiosity how many inches is your hair? Have you tried stretching it? I read a lot of posts where women stretch their hair by sectioning it off and banding those sections. I think I've seen pictures of it on Mummysgirl's fotki.


----------



## Platinum

MzK said:


> Well, I decided to BC last night--no pics currently, but hopefully this weekend, I'll take 1 or 2. Got tired of dealing with those straggly ends (still have like, a few left), but I'm happy that I did it.


 

Congratulations MzK!


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats to the recent BC'ers... I'll join you in less than 4 months
> 
> Finally I took a few pictures...
> 
> 69 weeks post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 weeks post (this weekend):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my hair's finally in pixie braids, I'm going to stick to these for a while. I've played in my hair for too long, it needs a break from me



MG you have so much hair! Your retention is amazing


----------



## jerseygurl

Mummy'sGirl your hair is gorgeous!!! Did you straighten it? And do you straighten before you do your pixie braids?


----------



## Platinum

Platinum said:


> Thanks. I just came back from the braid shop. (I had the girl cornrow my hair and I'll be sewing this in tonight).


 
I did the install last night and I do not like it. I used Model Model Indi Afro hair. The hair is pretty but it's more like a 3a. The lady at the BSS assured me this hair was kinky but it's a wavy like texture.  Also, the 1b color is more like a 2. I'm trying to decide if I should try to find another type of hair like Bohyme Brazilian, abandon the weaves, or just say "forget it"...I may just BC tonight.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks Ekaette  It's so funny the difference between my wet shrunken hair and my stretched or blowdried hair!


Foxglove said:


> MG you have so much hair! Your retention is amazing



Thank you 

I blowdried using tension method (my vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJgaNvvuq8U) but I usually don't blowdry before doing my pixie braids, I just airdry in ponytails (banded or loose). 




Yesterday I didn't have enough time to wait for my hair to airdry so... blowdry it was 


jerseygurl said:


> Mummy'sGirl your hair is gorgeous!!! Did you straighten it? And do you straighten before you do your pixie braids?


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Platinum said:


> I did the install last night and I do not like it. I used Model Model Indi Afro hair. The hair is pretty but it's more like a 3a. The lady at the BSS assured me this hair was kinky but it's a wavy like texture.  Also, the 1b color is more like a 2. I'm trying to decide if I should try to find another type of hair like Bohyme Brazilian, abandon the weaves, or just say "forget it"...I may just BC tonight.


 
did u leave some of ur hair out? if u did, did u try twist out on your hair? there is a video on blending with that hair i believe its by glamazini.


----------



## Platinum

ZkittyKurls said:


> did u leave some of ur hair out? if u did, did u try twist out on your hair? there is a video on blending with that hair i believe its by glamazini.


 
Yes I left some hair out but I didn't do the twist out with it. I think I'm just disappointed with the texture (I was really looking forward to having kinky-curly hair).


----------



## ZkittyKurls

aww, but its really nice hair..did u try aamh kc yet? there is also a new website called kinkycurlyhair.com. i have rho afro kc and i sometimes still i have to do things to make my hair blend, either that or some gel to lay it back. :/


----------



## Platinum

ZkittyKurls said:


> aww, but its really nice hair..did u try aamh kc yet? there is also a new website called kinkycurlyhair.com. i have rho afro kc and i sometimes still i have to do things to make my hair blend, either that or some gel to lay it back. :/


 
Thanks, I'll check it out. The only thing about ordering online is that I'm an over the road truck driver and it may be a few weeks before I get home to get it.


----------



## MzK

YaniraNaturally said:


> MzK, just out of curiosity how many inches is your hair? Have you tried stretching it? I read a lot of posts where women stretch their hair by sectioning it off and banding those sections. I think I've seen pictures of it on Mummysgirl's fotki.


My sides can reach underneath my face, the top reaches the beginning of my neck and the back goes a  LITTLE past the neck.
In other words,  dunno!


----------



## jerseygurl

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks Ekaette  It's so funny the difference between my wet shrunken hair and my stretched or blowdried hair!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I blowdried using tension method (my vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJgaNvvuq8U) but I usually don't blowdry before doing my pixie braids, I just airdry in ponytails (banded or loose).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I didn't have enough time to wait for my hair to airdry so... blowdry it was


 
Thanks so much. I had to flat iron for an event and I was thinking about braiding my hair w/o extensions but I dunno


----------



## Platinum

I decided to take down the sew-in. Not only am I'm unsatisfied with the hair, I think my cornrows are too tight. I may just rollerset, flat iron, or get my beloved Senegalese Twists again. Either way, I'll need to make a decision because I'm on the verge of BC'ing.


----------



## blue_flower

Okay, I'm 9 months post texturizer. Last night I was curious and took a small strand of hair in the back and cut off the thin stringy ends.  The hair in the back is a 3c curl pattern, but it's coarse. There's definetly shrinkage. Even though I'm trying to grow my hair out to MBL, I'm itching to cut the rest of the hair off! I must have patience!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Platinum said:


> I decided to take down the sew-in. Not only am I'm unsatisfied with the hair, I think my cornrows are too tight. I may just rollerset, flat iron, or get my beloved Senegalese Twists again. Either way, I'll need to make a decision because I'm on the verge of BC'ing.


 
aww im sorry to hear that it didnt work out ofr you. but hang in there, you'll think of somethingyep:


----------



## Platinum

I'm on the verge of BC'ing now. My scalp is still tender from those tight cornrows. I keep going to the mirror and looking at my ends. They scream CHOP CHOP but I'm not sure if I'm ready to give up the fight. I've transition longer than I thought I could and deep inside, I want to continue.

 I still don't know what to do! I even created a thread about this. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464638


----------



## jerseygurl

Platinum why don't you take a few days to think about it and if you still feel the urge then do what's best for you and your hair


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Sorry to hear about your weave mis-hap, Platinum. It's probably best not to make any rash decisions while you are frustrated. Or have you already BC'd?

I'm now 50 weeks post, only 54 more to go. Yaaay!


----------



## Platinum

Thanks Foxglove, StephElise, and Sipp100! I haven't chopped yet. I sat up for hours last night reading BC threads and watching BC vids on youtube, while holding a pair of scissors. I still haven't made a decision yet. I have to make a decision soon because I have to hit the road tonight.

My scalp isn't as tender as it was yesterday so I'm trying to decide if I should proceed with the BC or just find another protective style. I'm considering Senegalese Twists again.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Platinum said:


> Thanks Foxglove, StephElise, and Sipp100! I haven't chopped yet. I sat up for hours last night reading BC threads and watching BC vids on youtube, while holding a pair of scissors. I still haven't made a decision yet. I have to make a decision soon because I have to hit the road tonight.
> 
> My scalp isn't as tender as it was yesterday so I'm trying to decide if I should proceed with the BC or just find another protective style. I'm considering Senegalese Twists again.


 
Platinum, go ahead and get the twists.

You can BC any ol' time, but you surely can't get your length back (immediately) if you regret it!

Wait until you are ready. *When you are ready, you won't feel uneasy about chopping.*


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm newly transitioning and wanted to checking in. I decided to start transitioning after I was tired of getting touch-ups. Even though I usually stretch to 12 to 15 weeks, it was unnecessary because I was texlaxing for 5 to 10 mins each time. Also what made me decide this was my love for WNGs, and braid-outs

-I'm 10 weeks post
-My goal is to transition for 12 to 24 mos, and trim every 3 to 4 months an inch. I will not BC this time around.


----------



## Imani

So, I couldn't go to my normal stylist and this lady cut my hair up something awful; of course it was supposed to be a "trim" But the length isn't even what was the bad part, I did kinda need a trim, it was how she cut it, very choppy and uneven. So then, my normal stylist tried to fix it cutting even more hair. 

I REALLY don't like how I look with my hair this short, but at least I got rid of some of the thin relaxed ends in the back. My hair can barely go in a ponytail now, I've been perusing the halfwig thread bc I need a style for the work week. 

I have an appointment with a dermatologist next Friday.  Been wanting to go for years. I want to see if something is going on with my scalp in the back, I've had this rough little section of hair that always snaps off for the past like 7 years. I was in college/grad school and didn't really have the money or good insurance to go to a dermatologist. This way, if something is wrong, I can try to nip it in the bud early in my transition before Im disappointed thinking that not getting relaxers is going to solve the problem alone


----------



## MzK

Mkay...here are some shots since I big chopped.....hope you all can see them.  I was doing a twist-out (still working on that, lol).


----------



## Arian

Hmmm, I have a question.  I'm 6 months into my transition (and I'm totally surprised because I give up on things easily, lol), and it's frustrating...I cut my hair to neck length about 9 weeks ago to keep my hair from tangling as much while transitioning.  I am planning to transition anywhere from 12-18 months.  Now to my question..

I am mostly wearing my hair in perm rod sets, but gosh they get dry and frizzy after a few days.  I try not to manipulate them too much, and when I put my moisturizing spritz (honeyquat/distilled water), my hair gets sticky and even more frizzy and dry.  This time around, I used Sally's Argan Oil, and it helps, but I don't think it's meant to be moisturizing...or is it??  

What can I use on these sets to keep the curls without a frizzy/dry mess?


----------



## Foxglove

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Hmmm, I have a question.  I'm 6 months into my transition (and I'm totally surprised because I give up on things easily, lol), and it's frustrating...I cut my hair to neck length about 9 weeks ago to keep my hair from tangling as much while transitioning.  I am planning to transition anywhere from 12-18 months.  Now to my question..
> 
> I am mostly wearing my hair in perm rod sets, but gosh they get dry and frizzy after a few days.  I try not to manipulate them too much, and when I put my moisturizing spritz (honeyquat/distilled water), my hair gets sticky and even more frizzy and dry.  This time around, I used Sally's Argan Oil, and it helps, but I don't think it's meant to be moisturizing...or is it??
> 
> What can I use on these sets to keep the curls without a frizzy/dry mess?



The honeyquat is a humectant and works by pulling in moisture from the environment. It's going to make your sets more frizzy bc it's attracting more water which is good for moisture but bad for sets


----------



## caligirl2385

MzK said:


> Mkay...here are some shots since I big chopped.....hope you all can see them.  I was doing a twist-out (still working on that, lol).



pretty, pretty hair!


----------



## MzK

TY!!! I have no idea what hair type, all I see is curls, spirals and *SHRINKAGE*!
Me no like shrinkage....


----------



## Platinum

Hey Ladies. I ended up BC'ing last night. I have a thread about it. Even though I'm 100% natural now, I'll continue to hang out in this thread. Keep up the good work everyone!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465242


----------



## c0urtkneee

wtg platinum!


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Hey Ladies. I ended up BC'ing last night. I have a thread about it. Even though I'm 100% natural now, I'll continue to hang out in this thread. Keep up the good work everyone!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465242


 
What , you big chopped yesterday too? Wow. What is going on with us? I BC'ed myself and it feels good to get rid of all those terrible straight relaxed ends. Congrats Platinum on your BC.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Congrats to Platinum, MzK and Aggie on BC'ing! 

Can't wait to see to see everyone's pics oke: 

Today makes me one month and one day post! AKA the longest I've ever gone without a perm! I'm currently DC'ing with a new DC(Aussie 3 minute miracle w/ a few drops of SAA) as a present to myself! 

My new growth is coming in beautifully and I can't keep my hand out of it! I love feeling my curls/coils? come in. I've noticed that with the decision to go natural also came a greater acceptance of my hair. I no longer refer to my hair as "nappy" or whine about my "naps growing in." Nappy might not have a negative connotation to some, but I've always used it in a negative way so now it's gone from my vocabulary.


----------



## LoveCraze

Aggie said:


> What , you big chopped yesterday too? Wow. What is going on with us? I BC'ed myself and it feels good to get rid of all those terrible straight relaxed ends. Congrats Platinum on your BC.


 

Oh WOW!! Congratulations Aggie. I had no idea you were contemplating BCing!! Now where the pitchas???

Must be something in the air huh?? Don't forget to join the Newly Natural thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462862


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I considered making a thread about this but then I considered that many women on here might not know who I'm talking about so I'll just post it here and in a blog post. . .shhh

Anyway, today I went to a Drake(a really popular rapper) concert at university about an hour away from my school. At one point he started looking for a girl to call up from the crowd so he could sing her a song. The university is predominantly white and I expected him to pick a white girl with long flowing hair (not that there's anything wrong with that!). Imagine my overwhelming excitement when he picked a black girl with natural hair from the crowd! AND SHE HAD A FADE/TWA! I started carrying on like a damn fool but I was so excited! And then he started calling out the beautiful women that he saw and almost all of them were black naturals; women with twist outs, huge blow outs, bantu knots etc etc. None of them had pin straight hair.


----------



## luxurious_lengths

Hi All. I couldn't read all 107 pages.  So I'm just going to add my post on the end and then catch up by reading the previous pages.  I'm 12 weeks into my transition now.  This is my first attempt at going natural. I've been relaxed since I was 9 (I know I know... smh).  I've been thinking about going natural for a very long time and finally have the guts to do it.  Wish me luck y'all! HHG


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> What , you big chopped yesterday too? Wow. What is going on with us? I BC'ed myself and it feels good to get rid of all those terrible straight relaxed ends. Congrats Platinum on your BC.


 
Congratulations Aggie!



luxurious_lengths said:


> Hi All. I couldn't read all 107 pages. So I'm just going to add my post on the end and then catch up by reading the previous pages. I'm 12 weeks into my transition now. This is my first attempt at going natural. I've been relaxed since I was 9 (I know I know... smh). I've been thinking about going natural for a very long time and finally have the guts to do it. Wish me luck y'all! HHG


 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

10 months post  as of today and will be using senegalese twist to get through the next 2-3 months


----------



## beautyaddict1913

MzK said:


> Mkay...here are some shots since I big chopped.....hope you all can see them. I was doing a twist-out (still working on that, lol).


 
Nice pics! Congrats on your BC! How long was your transition?


----------



## FlawedBeauty

just pulled up on 7 mos post.  tryin to make it to 8...


----------



## MzK

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Nice pics! Congrats on your BC! How long was your transition?


 
13 months and a week.

It's still rather short (I haven't gotten it straightened yet), so I'm a bit limited on what I can do with my hair.  Right now, it's braided in a little pin-up style.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

MzK said:


> 13 months and a week.
> 
> It's still rather short (I haven't gotten it straightened yet), so I'm a bit limited on what I can do with my hair. Right now, it's braided in a little pin-up style.


 
Thanks for responding! It will grow before you know it!


----------



## chelleyrock

Congrats to all the BC'ers!  I'm itching to BC on a daily basis (I need an intervention ).  Where's MummysGirl?


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I have reached a happy place in my transition, if you would call "just not getting a perm" a transition.  I am going to keep blowing drying and will wear my hair kinky straight.  I went to do a comb out this weekend and it was like butter.  No knots or tangles.  No breakage either and my hair seems happy.  Will bun for the week and may get my hair professionally blown out for the weekend if I'm feeling lazy. But I'm cheap so I will likely DIY


----------



## Foxglove

chelleyrock said:


> Congrats to all the BC'ers!  I'm itching to BC on a daily basis (I need an intervention ).  *Where's MummysGirl?*



I was wondering that too


----------



## jamoca5

OMG!!! I'm not on LHCF for a few weeks and 4+ of you lovely ladies BC! Is it the Choppin' season or something?  Well, congrats to all of you- y'all look fabulous =D

Me, I can't believe I'm *FOUR DAYS* away from being one year post relaxer. With all the stress, mostly from school--AP Exams are this week*yikes*--this just snuck up on me! Hard to believe it's been this long. 

Right now I'm just focused on being an inspiration to my friend, who's currently in her early months of transitioning (remembering when that luscious natural hair FIRST started to peek out?). She's feeling discouraged and of course, I directed her to this site. I know she'll make it through.

Anyway, just wanted to stop and say hi.


----------



## KiSseS03

I can't believe that as of tomorrow I will be a full 17 months post relaxer! Time has flown by!

I finally took some texture shots tonight, and I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I started out with an inverted bob cut (i.e. less than two inches of hair at the nape). Now 17 months (and 2 majour trims later) my hair at the nape is just about touching APL (straightened), and the hair just above that is around CBL (straightened).

I may just go ahead and chop that last little inch of straight hair at the back, so that I can wear wet kinky-curly pony-tails. The only thing that is holding me back from chopping the whole thing, is that the front of my hair would be sooooo short. We'll see...

I'm finally posting some pics. Here is my hair tonight, freshly washed and detangled with no products.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Seven months post today


----------



## caligirl2385

KiSseS03 said:


> I can't believe that as of tomorrow I will be a full 17 months post relaxer! Time has flown by!
> 
> I finally took some texture shots tonight, and I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I started out with an inverted bob cut (i.e. less than two inches of hair at the nape). Now 17 months (and 2 majour trims later) my hair at the nape is just about touching APL (straightened), and the hair just above that is around CBL (straightened).
> 
> I may just go ahead and chop that last little inch of straight hair at the back, so that I can wear wet kinky-curly pony-tails. The only thing that is holding me back from chopping the whole thing, is that the front of my hair would be sooooo short. We'll see...
> 
> I'm finally posting some pics. Here is my hair tonight, freshly washed and detangled with no products.



your hair looks wonderful!! congrats on your progress!!


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm right here... 71 weeks post and counting 

chelleyrock, don't BC... don't leave me all alone  I have been tempted too but I keep reminding myself why I'm going for this long - I want to be able too put all my hair in a pony/bun when I BC and I'm not there just yet.

Let's be happy for the recent BC'ers but stay on track 
My planned BC date is August 20th @ 20 months post... what's your plan?


chelleyrock said:


> Congrats to all the BC'ers!  I'm itching to BC on a daily basis (I need an intervention ).  Where's MummysGirl?



Ekaette, love your siggy pic!


Foxglove said:


> I was wondering that too


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Congrats!!  i know you mentioned it before, but you and me are almost identical in last relaxer date.  when you plannin to chop??  we should be transition buddies!!  i get weak but wanna make it at least a year maybe two if i could, but i dont see that lol 


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Seven months post today


----------



## FlawedBeauty

wow!  i dunno how you do it!  you're patience is amaaaaaaaazing lol 


MummysGirl said:


> I'm right here... 71 weeks post and counting
> 
> chelleyrock, don't BC... don't leave me all alone  I have been tempted too but I keep reminding myself why I'm going for this long - I want to be able too put all my hair in a pony/bun when I BC and I'm not there just yet.
> 
> Let's be happy for the recent BC'ers but stay on track
> My planned BC date is August 20th @ 20 months post... what's your plan?
> 
> 
> Ekaette, love your siggy pic!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

FlawedBeauty said:


> Congrats!!  i know you mentioned it before, but you and me are almost identical in last relaxer date.  when you plannin to chop??  we should be transition buddies!!  i get weak but wanna make it at least a year maybe two if i could, but i dont see that lol



I'm trying to make it to at least one year, but I'm gonna try to push it to january-february 2011. Don't think I can go any farther than that, LOL. I'll keep an eye on your shears if you keep an eye on mine,.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Deal!!!  Let's go for the year and then take it month by month after that  



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm trying to make it to at least one year, but I'm gonna try to push it to january-february 2011. Don't think I can go any farther than that, LOL. I'll keep an aye on your shears if you keep an eye on mine,.


----------



## MummysGirl

I did another trim a couple of weeks ago (when I blow dried my hair) - I think I mentioned that already. So now I have much more natural hair than relaxed ends.

I wasn't feeling cute in my pixie braids so took them out after a little over a week  My hair's in a bun now and I'm loving the way it looks  I'll cowash tonight and do 2 french braids when my hair's dry (will airdry in banded ponytails). I'll keep them in till the weekend. This will be my routine for a while.

Thanks FlawedBeauty, what keeps me going is my future all natural bun (stretched hair) - which I will be rocking very often


----------



## Dee_33

8 months post.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Good job ladies


----------



## MummysGirl

How's your transition going?


mrsjohnson75 said:


> Good job ladies


----------



## Ese88

i'm 28 weeks post. ive been fighting the urge to relax or big chop, &  really hope i can make to at least 12months but my relaxed hair is really thin & so braidouts etc look horrendous. im currently weaved up but i was also feeling discouraged because i felt my texture was getting damaged due to the very hot blow dryer used on 2 occasions at the salon before gettng kinky twists. my hair appeared more frizzy and less defined, but we'll see.


----------



## chelleyrock

MummysGirl said:


> I'm right here... 71 weeks post and counting
> 
> chelleyrock, don't BC... don't leave me all alone  I have been tempted too but I keep reminding myself why I'm going for this long - I want to be able too put all my hair in a pony/bun when I BC and I'm not there just yet.
> 
> Let's be happy for the recent BC'ers but stay on track
> *My planned BC date is August 20th @ 20 months post... what's your plan?*
> 
> 
> Ekaette, love your siggy pic!


 
I was gonna wait until December (making 2 years) but that seems like an eternity. The top of my head grows much slower than the back.  

Maybe the summer will bring on a little growth spurt.


----------



## Imani

KiSseS03 said:


> I can't believe that as of tomorrow I will be a full 17 months post relaxer! Time has flown by!
> 
> I finally took some texture shots tonight, and I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I *started out with an inverted bob cut (i.e. less than two inches of hair at the nape*). *Now 17 months (and 2 majour trims later) my hair at the nape is just about touching APL *(straightened), and the hair just above that is around CBL (straightened).
> 
> I may just go ahead and chop that last little inch of straight hair at the back, so that I can wear wet kinky-curly pony-tails. The only thing that is holding me back from chopping the whole thing, is that the front of my hair would be sooooo short. We'll see...
> 
> I'm finally posting some pics. Here is my hair tonight, freshly washed and detangled with no products.


 
Wow that is some serious growth. Congrats!

My hair is kinda in an inverted bob as well. Shorter in the back, longer in the front.  I don't want to chop off my longer straight hair in the front either.


----------



## andromeda

Congrats to everyone who've recently reached milestones!

Keep on keeping on, ladies!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MummysGirl said:


> How's your transition going?



Its going well! I can easily do this for a looooong time!


----------



## MummysGirl

My plan was December but I'm amazed at how much my hair has grown already... I should have an extra inch of hair by August and I think that'll be enough hair for me.... even if it's not, I want all natural hair for the last few weeks of the summer 



chelleyrock said:


> I was gonna wait until December (making 2 years) but that seems like an eternity. The top of my head grows much slower than the back.
> 
> Maybe the summer will bring on a little growth spurt.


----------



## KiSseS03

Imani said:


> Wow that is some serious growth. Congrats!
> 
> My hair is kinda in an inverted bob as well. Shorter in the back, longer in the front.  I don't want to chop off my longer straight hair in the front either.


Exactly! I think if I had started out with a different cut, more layers throughout, I wouldn't be so hesitant to chop the front. It just seems like soooo much hair to lose right now!



chelleyrock said:


> I was gonna wait until December (making 2 years) but that seems like an eternity. *The top of my head grows much slower than the back.
> *
> Maybe the summer will bring on a little growth spurt.


 At the bolded: Me too.. le sigh. It's a tighter texture as well which makes it appear even shorter! I'm hoping for that summer spurt as well!



MummysGirl said:


> My plan was December but I'm amazed at how much my hair has grown already... I should have an extra inch of hair by August and I think that'll be enough hair for me.... even if it's not, I want all natural hair for the last few weeks of the summer


I want all natural hair for the summer as well, I really think it's the best time to chop, you can take advantage of the warm weather and do lots of "wet" styles!


----------



## QueenTiffany

I have been lurking for months but I finally wanted to check in and say that this board has made my transitioning process (I'm still a newbie) undoubtedly easier and a lot more exciting!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

FlawedBeauty said:


> Deal!!!  Let's go for the year and then take it month by month after that



Agreed! :afro2:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ese88 said:


> i'm 28 weeks post. ive been fighting the urge to relax or big chop, &  really hope i can make to at least 12months but my relaxed hair is really thin & so braidouts etc look horrendous. im currently weaved up but i was also feeling discouraged because i felt my texture was getting damaged due to the very hot blow dryer used on 2 occasions at the salon before gettng kinky twists. my hair appeared more frizzy and less defined, but we'll see.



Hang in there!


----------



## jamoca5

*52 weeks post!*
Tomorrow will make it *A YEAR!!! *

So did not even imagine making it this far. I really couldn't have made it without the support and wisdom of you guys  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ese88

thanks angel eyz. i need all the encouragement i can get. im so happy that my so is very supportive of this transition. it makes it a little easier when i feel conflicted.

can anyone recommend anything to keep ng soft?


----------



## dorko

over 10 months!
keeping my hair protected from ME has made a HUGE difference!! lol


----------



## Murjani

Checking in at 7months post...I have already BC'd some of my hair the nape(well it broke off so I cut the rest) and the front. I cut the front this evening. 

No one told me that I would get so emotional, I was reduced to tears(could be hormones). In 20+ years I actually began to sense ultimate liberation. I look forward to the day when I am free of relaxed hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ I've been dying to cut a chunk of my hair off in the back to check out my texture, but I'm afraid that once i start I wan't stop(like the pringles commercial )


----------



## Murjani

arm445 said:


> ^^^ I've been dying to cut a chunk of my hair off in the back to check out my texture, but I'm afraid that once i start I wan't stop(like the pringles commercial )



LOL! If the rest of my hair wasn't weaved up...I would be all natural tonight


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Murjani said:


> LOL! If the rest of my hair wasn't weaved up...I would be all natural tonight


 
Same here. I recently got senegalese installed, so I'm hoping I will be able to get them installed every 2-3 months to stop my occasional BC urges.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

UGH. I am so sick and tired of the negativity that I have coming towards me from one of my "friends." Today out of nowhere he goes:

Him: Hmm. . . I doubt you'll be able to go natural. Summer's coming up and you're going to want a perm.
Me: I've committed myself to going natural and I'm actually really excited about this!
Him:. . . ..right. . I don't think you'll be able to.

I want to punch this guy. He always has nothing but negative things to say me transitioning (my willpower, my "addiction to perms") which doesn't make any sense since he's always seen me in braids! This is the first time I've worn my hair out at school. 

On a brighter note I washed my hair today and I realized I have some hair touching apl! WOAH. Not enough for me to claim it yet though!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ese88 said:


> thanks angel eyz. i need all the encouragement i can get. im so happy that my so is very supportive of this transition. it makes it a little easier when i feel conflicted.
> 
> can anyone recommend anything to keep ng soft?


 

Hello ladies. You're doing a great job in transitioning so KUTGW and stay inspired. 

For my new growth, castor oil did a wonderful job in keeping mine soft. I still use it now for my roots and tips. HTH



YaniraNaturally said:


> UGH. I am so sick and tired of the negativity that I have coming towards me from one of my "friends." Today out of nowhere he goes:
> 
> Him: Hmm. . . I doubt you'll be able to go natural. Summer's coming up and you're going to want a perm.
> Me: I've committed myself to going natural and I'm actually really excited about this!
> Him:. . . ..right. . I don't think you'll be able to.
> 
> I want to punch this guy. He always has nothing but negative things to say me transitioning (my willpower, my "addiction to perms") which doesn't make any sense since he's always seen me in braids! This is the first time I've worn my hair out at school.
> 
> On a brighter note I washed my hair today and I realized I have some hair touching apl! WOAH. Not enough for me to claim it yet though!


 
Sorry that you have someone in your circle trying to steal your joy about transitioning. I would say to X this individual out of your life, but I know that this isn't always easy. Sometimes it's better for you to remove those who are bringing negative vibes in your life. Trust me, in the long run you won't miss em and you'll be a happier person. True friends will not stress you out and will be supportive of what ever it is you want to do that is aimed at improving yourself. Just know that you have all of us here to cheer you on along your journey.


----------



## CurlTalk

9 months post yesterday; took out my kinky twists last week b/c i missed my hair so badly (lol)


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Chopped it guys

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552&highlight=


----------



## c0urtkneee

FlawedBeauty said:


> Chopped it guys
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552&highlight=


 
congrats! your hair looks great! tons of growth.


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful hair!!!



FlawedBeauty said:


> Chopped it guys
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=467552&highlight=


----------



## MummysGirl

My hair's in 2 french braids today... 

I think I'm going to have my hair like this all week... 

Cowash once while they're still in tomorrow, then take them down wednesday evening to cowash on thursday morning, airdry in ponytails and put back in french braids till the weekend. 

Hope everyone (and their hair) is doing ok


----------



## Bun Mistress

I haven't posted in a while.  The blow drying once a when is going great.  For the healthy of my hair and the summer I'm going to try to lightly blow dry to elongate my curl pattern every two wees 9if i can make it) and put up the flat iron for the more humid parts of the year.  
Also I'm just touching BSL.  YEA!


----------



## Zaz

I'm now one year post  

One year was my minimum so now I'll take it month by month with a tentative plan to make it to 18 months.


----------



## nestlequik

I've made an appointment for my BC tomorrow evening at Salon Revive ladies.  As much as I would like to continue transitioning, the breakage hasn't stopped even with all of the advice I've gleaned off lhcf.  

So this will be my 3rd time going natural- 1st time was in 8th grade and against my will, 
2nd time was 10 years ago and I had some breakage issues but I also wanted to try something new.  Tomorrow BC was prompted by breakage, and heat damage from a botched BKT.  But compared to 2000, there are a lot more new products and good advice online on how to manage 4a/b hair.

I'm excited ladies!  I'll have pics by Wed.


----------



## LoveCraze

nestlequik said:


> I've made an appointment for my BC tomorrow evening at Salon Revive ladies. As much as I would like to continue transitioning, the breakage hasn't stopped even with all of the advice I've gleaned off lhcf.
> 
> So this will be my 3rd time going natural- 1st time was in 8th grade and against my will,
> 2nd time was 10 years ago and I had some breakage issues but I also wanted to try something new. Tomorrow BC was prompted by breakage, and heat damage from a botched BKT. But compared to 2000, there are a lot more new products and good advice online on how to manage 4a/b hair.
> 
> I'm excited ladies! I'll have pics by Wed.


 
Well good luck on your BC. Too bad it was prompted by breakage and not just by you wanting to BC because you're ready to. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Platinum

Zaz said:


> I'm now one year post
> 
> One year was my minimum so now I'll take it month by month with a tentative plan to make it to 18 months.


 
Congratulations! Keep up the good work!



nestlequik said:


> I've made an appointment for my BC tomorrow evening at Salon Revive ladies. As much as I would like to continue transitioning, the breakage hasn't stopped even with all of the advice I've gleaned off lhcf.
> 
> So this will be my 3rd time going natural- 1st time was in 8th grade and against my will,
> 2nd time was 10 years ago and I had some breakage issues but I also wanted to try something new. Tomorrow BC was prompted by breakage, and heat damage from a botched BKT. But compared to 2000, there are a lot more new products and good advice online on how to manage 4a/b hair.
> 
> I'm excited ladies! I'll have pics by Wed.


 
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies still in my braids and hoping to keep them in till the end of June. Flawed Beauty congrats on your BC.

Yanira I feel your pain too about the doubts. My mom asked why I was transitioning and I told her that I was tired of the relaxers and she didn't say anything else. She knows that I can take care of it because she watched my hair grow from NL to just about MBL now. My friends however are very skepical even though one is natural herself. I have since decided that it's better for me to show them rather that tell them.

Once they see how lush and full your is, they'll be asking YOU for tips.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

11 months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dorko

washed my hair..
didn't really tangle until i was going thru the twists and that was rare
both new growth and relaxed hair seems to be in good condition... 
shedding wasn't bad at all... 
im happy!


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies, i've been MIA but i'm still transitioning and its going pretty well, i have one or two strands that are grazing APL now so i'm super excited. I'm currently 7 months (29 weeks post)! Never dreamed i'd make it so far so i'm psyched. Congrats to all the BCers.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hello everyone!

In my laziness, I have not tried any other styles other than the bun.  It is so low maintenance that I have become spoiled.    I still wash, condition, and steam once per week, but I have also started co-washing on Wed nights.  It is perfect for my midweek moisture needs.  The only other thing I have added to my rotation is Long Aid curl activator on days that are humid.  It really helps to keep my new growth moist.

Almost 1 year down, 6 more months to go (hopefully)!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> In my laziness, I have not tried any other styles other than the bun.  It is so low maintenance that I have become spoiled.    I still wash, condition, and steam once per week, but I have also started co-washing on Wed nights.  It is perfect for my midweek moisture needs.  The only other thing I have added to my rotation is Long Aid curl activator on days that are humid.  It really helps to keep my new growth moist.
> 
> Almost 1 year down, 6 more months to go (hopefully)!



Very pretty! Your hair reminds me of mine. How did you do your bun?


----------



## Alta Angel

Once my hair is moisturized, I use aloe vera as my gel.  I put a scarf on for 15 minutes, then attach my faux braid with two long bobby pins.  After that, I wrap the braid around itself and pin.





mrsjohnson75 said:


> Very pretty! Your hair reminds me of mine. How did you do your bun?


----------



## mizzy247

Hello ladies.. I need some extreme help. Okay so I'm around 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is a hot mess. So I tried the bun thing and my bf was like sweetie you know your head is too big not to have bangs/something around my face. So I need suggestions and style options for the bun besides just straight back.. How would I style the bangs? Maybe 2 strand twist in front and bun the back? Would that look good? Oh lawd have mercy on me..


----------



## chelleyrock

Alta Angel said:


> Once my hair is moisturized, I use aloe vera as my gel. I put a scarf on for 15 minutes, then attach my faux braid with two long bobby pins. After that, I wrap the braid around itself and pin.


 
I thought the bun was you real hair.  I'm looking at it like "She's got a lot of new growth for 1 year post." .  It looks beautiful! 

ETA: What kind of hair did you use?  It matches perfectly.


----------



## LoveCraze

mizzy247 said:


> Hello ladies.. I need some extreme help. Okay so I'm around 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is a hot mess. So I tried the bun thing and my bf was like sweetie you know your head is too big not to have bangs/something around my face. So I need suggestions and style options for the bun besides just straight back.. How would I style the bangs? *Maybe 2 strand* *twist in front *and bun the back? Would that look good? Oh lawd have mercy on me..


 

You could do that. You could also curl the front using flexi rods or perm rods. You could braid out or twist out or even bantu knotout the front. You'll have to experiment to see which one you like best. You can also experiment with placing parts in your hair in different areas. It's also a good idea to rotate your bun around occassionally.
Good luck!


----------



## chelleyrock

Time flies when you're doing the same old things to your hair.  I'm already 17 months post.  

I'm currently mixing leftover conditioners together and adding coconut, castor and olive oils along with honey.  I'm using Aussie Moist conditioner and shea butter mix (shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil) for my braidouts.


----------



## mizzy247

StephElise said:


> You could do that. You could also curl the front using flexi rods or perm rods. You could braid out or twist out or even bantu knotout the front. You'll have to experiment to see which one you like best. You can also experiment with placing parts in your hair in different areas. It's also a good idea to rotate your bun around occassionally.
> Good luck!



I appreciate your response. Now I'm off to experiment.. Thanks again


----------



## Alta Angel

Thanks, I wish I had that much new growth!  I used Femi brand kankeleon hair named Marley Braids in color in 2A or 2B.  I have seen this hair at most "ethnic" BSSs in my area.  Check out www.femicollection.com for more of their products.





chelleyrock said:


> I thought the bun was you real hair. I'm looking at it like "She's got a lot of new growth for 1 year post." . It looks beautiful!
> 
> ETA: What kind of hair did you use? It matches perfectly.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm so excited that I finally found something that works for my hair when Im not wearing a sew-in. I wash and deep condition my hair every Thursday, let it dry, then cornrow it (just learned how, they are sooo ugly but they serve their purpose lol) I wear it cornrowed under my wig until Monday night. I finally found a wig I love. Its really big hair, its curly, looks like a twist out or a wash and go! Looks natural too lol. On Monday I co-wash while my hair is still in cornrows. Tuesday morning I take em down and wear my hair in a "puff" but since I've had it in cornrows its more of a wavy curly puff...I love it...then I repeat the cycle! So far this is working....I'm 18 months post and so excited to see the light near the end of the tunnel! I am challenging myself to be weave free for the entire month of May and perhaps until near my bday (July)!


----------



## nestlequik

mizzy247 said:


> Hello ladies.. I need some extreme help. Okay so I'm around 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is a hot mess. So I tried the bun thing and my bf was like sweetie you know your head is too big not to have bangs/something around my face. So I need suggestions and style options for the bun besides just straight back.. How would I style the bangs? Maybe 2 strand twist in front and bun the back? Would that look good? Oh lawd have mercy on me..


 

Can you part the front of your hair?  What about some hair accessories?


----------



## c0urtkneee

StephElise said:


> You could do that. You could also curl the front using flexi rods or perm rods. You could braid out or twist out or even bantu knotout the front. You'll have to experiment to see which one you like best. You can also experiment with placing parts in your hair in different areas. It's also a good idea to rotate your bun around occassionally.
> Good luck!


 
this. i hate when i just have a plain bun, so i jazz them up with curls or a twist/braid out at the front. i try to style it similar to Alicia Key's style in the "Sleeping with a Broken Heart" video.


----------



## Grand Prix

Zaz said:


> I'm now one year post
> 
> One year was my minimum so now I'll take it month by month with a tentative plan to make it to 18 months.


 
 



mizzy247 said:


> Hello ladies.. I need some extreme help. Okay so I'm around 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is a hot mess. So I tried the bun thing and my bf was like sweetie you know your head is too big not to have bangs/something around my face. So I need suggestions and style options for the bun besides just straight back.. How would I style the bangs? Maybe 2 strand twist in front and bun the back? Would that look good? Oh lawd have mercy on me..


 
If you look a couple of pages back, you'll see Andromena did a really cute updo with a bantu knot out, leaving some curls in the front out. Give that a try?




beautyaddict1913 said:


> I'm so excited that I finally found something that works for my hair when Im not wearing a sew-in. I wash and deep condition my hair every Thursday, let it dry, then cornrow it (just learned how, they are sooo ugly but they serve their purpose lol) I wear it cornrowed under my wig until Monday night. I finally found a wig I love. Its really big hair, its curly, looks like a twist out or a wash and go! Looks natural too lol. On Monday I co-wash while my hair is still in cornrows. Tuesday morning I take em down and wear my hair in a "puff" but since I've had it in cornrows its more of a wavy curly puff...I love it...then I repeat the cycle! So far this is working....I'm 18 months post and so excited to see the light near the end of the tunnel! I am challenging myself to be weave free for the entire month of May and perhaps until near my bday (July)!


 
A wonderful curly natural wash n go looking wig?
And no pics?


----------



## TyHill21

Hello........Fellow transitioners-I have been MIA with this thread so I would like to bring you all up to speed with my hair and my transition (tons of pics so beware  )
My new product which I love is HairOne (sally's-it's kinda like generic version of wen) but I MUST use a deep conditioner with it (my ends felt really dry afterwards) 
Now I am a heat user....... so yes I do like straight hair allllllll the time but I am getting used to not using it as much b/c my hair is a bit longer and I can pin it up or put a phony pony on it.
Here are my pics:

After a wash










After a blow dry





A texture shot-after blow drying





After a flat ironing





I am pushing myself this month-i want to use NO heat so far so good
after a wash-I just pinned it up





this is how I have been wearing my hair for this month-I have a phony curly pony pinned up (which really looks my hair) sorry no pictures of it:




My wavies at the top:





Whew............ I think I have caught up!!  
Let me know what you all think and if you have any tips.


----------



## jerseygurl

Nice growth ^^^


----------



## Aggie

TyHill21 said:


> Hello........Fellow transitioners-I have been MIA with this thread so I would like to bring you all up to speed with my hair and my transition (tons of pics so beware  )
> My new product which I love is HairOne (sally's-it's kinda like generic version of wen) but I MUST use a deep conditioner with it (my ends felt really dry afterwards)
> Now I am a heat user....... so yes I do like straight hair allllllll the time but I am getting used to not using it as much b/c my hair is a bit longer and I can pin it up or put a phony pony on it.
> Here are my pics:
> 
> After a wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wavies at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew............ I think I have caught up!!
> Let me know what you all think and if you have any tips.


 
Lovely looking curlies TH. I love the looseness of them. Mine are really tight but I like them none the less.


----------



## TyHill21

Aggie said:


> Lovely looking curlies TH. I love the looseness of them. Mine are really tight but I like them none the less.


 
Thanks.  The front of my hair is like a 4b/c I think and they curls are tight there also and I try and blend them but I like 'em also


----------



## msbettyboop

Passing through to toot my 8 MONTH POST HORN. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In 4 months it will be an entire year without relaxer!!!

HHG Everyone


----------



## MummysGirl

Beautiful hair TyHill!


----------



## MzK

Still have my hair in a braided updo.  Co-washed (Tues.?), and added leave-in (lazy...).

Anyhoo, last nite (after drinking my tears away about the fact I'm 24, lol), came come, and put leave-in for a twistout on my updo.  

MAJOR.FAIL. ​ 
So, I wet the hair, and applied some oil, and left. Little curly bush for now...but the hair in the middle doesn't seem like it curls--that must be my 'looser' texture.


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> In my laziness, I have not tried any other styles other than the bun. It is so low maintenance that I have become spoiled.  I still wash, condition, and steam once per week, but I have also started co-washing on Wed nights. It is perfect for my midweek moisture needs. The only other thing I have added to my rotation is Long Aid curl activator on days that are humid. It really helps to keep my new growth moist.
> 
> Almost 1 year down, 6 more months to go (hopefully)!


 



TyHill21 said:


> Hello........Fellow transitioners-I have been MIA with this thread so I would like to bring you all up to speed with my hair and my transition (tons of pics so beware  )
> My new product which I love is HairOne (sally's-it's kinda like generic version of wen) but I MUST use a deep conditioner with it (my ends felt really dry afterwards)
> Now I am a heat user....... so yes I do like straight hair allllllll the time but I am getting used to not using it as much b/c my hair is a bit longer and I can pin it up or put a phony pony on it.
> Here are my pics:
> 
> After a wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a blow dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A texture shot-after blow drying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a flat ironing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pushing myself this month-i want to use NO heat so far so good
> after a wash-I just pinned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I have been wearing my hair for this month-I have a phony curly pony pinned up (which really looks my hair) sorry no pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wavies at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew............ I think I have caught up!!
> Let me know what you all think and if you have any tips.


 

Both of you ladies have nice waves!!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

TODAY I AM OFFICIALLY, OFFICIALLY ONE YEAR POST RELAXER!! EEK!! I AM SO EXCITED! I currently have a weave in but i am happy nonetheless. i cant wait to take this hair out see all the lovely new growth (sometime in july). but you gals have really been supportive so thank you!

HHG


----------



## Platinum

TyHill21 said:


> Hello........Fellow transitioners-I have been MIA with this thread so I would like to bring you all up to speed with my hair and my transition (tons of pics so beware  )
> My new product which I love is HairOne (sally's-it's kinda like generic version of wen) but I MUST use a deep conditioner with it (my ends felt really dry afterwards)
> Now I am a heat user....... so yes I do like straight hair allllllll the time but I am getting used to not using it as much b/c my hair is a bit longer and I can pin it up or put a phony pony on it.
> Here are my pics:
> 
> After a wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a blow dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A texture shot-after blow drying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a flat ironing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pushing myself this month-i want to use NO heat so far so good
> after a wash-I just pinned it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I have been wearing my hair for this month-I have a phony curly pony pinned up (which really looks my hair) sorry no pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wavies at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew............ I think I have caught up!!
> Let me know what you all think and if you have any tips.


 


lafani said:


> Passing through to toot my 8 MONTH POST HORN. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In 4 months it will be an entire year without relaxer!!!
> 
> HHG Everyone


 


ZkittyKurls said:


> TODAY I AM OFFICIALLY, OFFICIALLY ONE YEAR POST RELAXER!! EEK!! I AM SO EXCITED! I currently have a weave in but i am happy nonetheless. i cant wait to take this hair out see all the lovely new growth (sometime in july). but you gals have really been supportive so thank you!
> 
> HHG


 
Congratulations, Ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MummysGirl

73 weeks post 

Applied DC to dry hair the night before and slept in this ponytail. This is before I went to the gym... 








After my workout, I cowashed with Aussie Moist and airdried in 2 ponytails.


----------



## Rapunzel*

hello everyone just came in to say that i took out my sew in out 3 days ago and i am OFFICIALLY 11 MONTHS POST


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ YAY!! have you decided how long you would be transitioning for?


----------



## Shay72

Haven't been posting much but I'm always reading. I'm really leaning to chopping on or near my b-day.  That would make me a little over a year post. My hair is starting to act a little special and I don't want to cause any damage.


----------



## msbettyboop

Has anyone tried lush caca noir, rouge etc on their hair while transitioning? How was it?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Ladies,
Your progress looks great!!  I ALMOST wish I had decided to go natural when I had more length on my head because you all are SO creative.  However, I don't know if my patience and anxiety could survive.  With that said, I have BC'd as of Friay night .  I am SO in love with my hair although I wasn't sure how I liked it on ME.  Here are some pics:


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ You look great


----------



## dr.j

Congrats KaramelDiva on the BC!  You and your hair look beautiful.


----------



## KathyMay

checking in just past 14 month post relaxer, took out my kinky twists, my hair has grown so much but...those relaxed ends are killing me.  I want to cut it off so bad, but I have to wanted to wait until 10/10/10 to see how I feel about my hair.


----------



## Rapunzel*

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^ YAY!! have you decided how long you would be transitioning for?


apart of me wants to do the bc at 15 months post but the other part wants to trim as i grow...the only time i trimmed was before my install and i call that a light trim
 maybe i will do the bc around December. 
so as of right now it will be up in the air =]


----------



## Foxglove

Hi all! Just stopping by to see how everybody is doing. I found a new hairspiration
http://afroniquelyyou.com/2010/05/mahogany-a-natural-diva/


----------



## mrsjohnson75

While my hair was in cornrows last night for a braidout, I did a 1/2 inch trim off the end of each braid. It seems like I'm getting close to the point where I have more natural hair than relaxed hair. My relaxed hair is sooooo thin and fragile looking. I'll just keep on keeping on..lol.

I'll be 11 months post this Friday (5-21-10).


----------



## Taleah2009

hey ladies! i know i dont post here much in this thread, i more lurk.  i ended my transition on saturday after 1.5 yrs.  i know i know, i have to post pics, but i got it pressed right after i chopped, so i will post when i wish out my press. i thought i would be nervous or said or cry, but i didnt.  i was APL in the front and btw SL and APL in the back.  i lost about 5 inches in the front.  my hair is now about to the bottom of my neck.  i have much more hair than i thought i would.  but the shrinkage is crazy!! i had a twa before it was blown out.  but all this to say i love it!!!  good luck ladies with the rest of your transitions!


----------



## Alta Angel

What type of shears did you use to cut your hair?

Thanks,




mrsjohnson75 said:


> While my hair was in cornrows last night for a braidout, I did a 1/2 inch trim off the end of each braid. It seems like I'm getting close to the point where I have more natural hair than relaxed hair. My relaxed hair is sooooo thin and fragile looking. I'll just keep on keeping on..lol.
> 
> I'll be 11 months post this Friday (5-21-10).


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies! i know i dont post here much in this thread, i more lurk.  i ended my transition on saturday after 1.5 yrs.  i know i know, i have to post pics, but i got it pressed right after i chopped, so i will post when i wish out my press. i thought i would be nervous or said or cry, but i didnt.  i was APL in the front and btw SL and APL in the back.  i lost about 5 inches in the front.  my hair is now about to the bottom of my neck.  i have much more hair than i thought i would.  but the shrinkage is crazy!! i had a twa before it was blown out.  but all this to say i love it!!!  good luck ladies with the rest of your transitions!



Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics 



Alta Angel said:


> What type of shears did you use to cut your hair?
> 
> Thanks,



Shears ? I used regular scissors that I had laying around my house .

They were sharp though .


You are coming up on 1 year post! Early congrats to you! I'm exactly 1 month behind you.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

CONGRATS!!!! Taleah2009, that's exactly how long I plan to transition.... patiently waiting on those pics


----------



## Alta Angel

You are so funny!  And yes, I can't believe it has almost been one year!




mrsjohnson75 said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics
> 
> 
> 
> Shears ? I used regular scissors that I had laying around my house .
> 
> They were sharp though .
> 
> 
> You are coming up on 1 year post! Early congrats to you! I'm exactly 1 month behind you.


----------



## MiWay

44 weeks post checking in.  I went to the salon last week and they cut 3 inches.  My last trim was about 8 months ago, so I REALLY needed it.  I'm SL now , but that's cool because my ends feel much better and my hair looks a lot healthier.  The stylist suggested that I use a cellophane treatment while transitioning to keep the hair strong and avoid so many splits and so much breakage.  She also suggested I get trims every 8 weeks...doubt it.  LOL  Maybe every 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Grand Prix

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Ladies,
> Your progress looks great!! I ALMOST wish I had decided to go natural when I had more length on my head because you all are SO creative. However, I don't know if my patience and anxiety could survive. With that said, I have BC'd as of Friay night . I am SO in love with my hair although I wasn't sure how I liked it on ME. Here are some pics:


 
Congrats! You look great, it suits you very well. 



Taleah2009 said:


> hey ladies! i know i dont post here much in this thread, i more lurk. i ended my transition on saturday after 1.5 yrs. i know i know, i have to post pics, but i got it pressed right after i chopped, so i will post when i wish out my press. i thought i would be nervous or said or cry, but i didnt. i was APL in the front and btw SL and APL in the back. i lost about 5 inches in the front. my hair is now about to the bottom of my neck. i have much more hair than i thought i would. but the shrinkage is crazy!! i had a twa before it was blown out. but all this to say i love it!!! good luck ladies with the rest of your transitions!


 

We don't mind pics of straightened natural hair either. 
Would be great to see what length you have at 18 months!


----------



## Grand Prix

BrooklynQueen said:


> 44 weeks post checking in. I went to the salon last week and they cut 3 inches. My last trim was about 8 months ago, so I REALLY needed it. I'm SL now , but that's cool because my ends feel much better and my hair looks a lot healthier. The stylist suggested that I use a cellophane treatment while transitioning to keep the hair strong and avoid so many splits and so much breakage. She also suggested I get trims every 8 weeks...doubt it. LOL Maybe every 12-16 weeks.


 
Trimming every 8 weeks isn't so bad. If you do it yourself, you could dust off, say, 1/4-1/2 of an inch and maintain healthy ends while still retaining length. Instead of hacking off 3 inches every few months. It really works for me.

What is a cellophane treatment, by the way?


----------



## MiWay

Grand Prix said:


> Trimming every 8 weeks isn't so bad. If you do it yourself, you could dust off, say, 1/4-1/2 of an inch and maintain healthy ends while still retaining length. Instead of hacking off 3 inches every few months. It really works for me.
> 
> What is a cellophane treatment, by the way?


 
Good point.  I just have to get used to it, as I never trimmed that often before.  But it's better than losing 3 inches of hair due to split ends!  Hopefully I will get some good growth in the next 8 weeks so the trim won't seem so bad.  

I'm not really fully versed on cellophones, but according to my stylist, the cellophane will seal the cuticle to help prevent splits, make my hair stronger and enrich my color.  It's peroxide free and ammonia free.  It's a semi-permanent hair color, that washes out in about 6 weeks.  I have used ColorShowers, which was great, but I used it for coloring and didn't know about the other hair benefits.  I am going to try clear this time, since I don't want to change my color.


----------



## Grand Prix

So I'll be 19 months post tomorrow and thought I'd share what my hair has been like the last months.

This is hair at 13 months post, pulling up the top so you can see all the ng:





Then at 16 months, I had gotten a trim here to just at APL and I noticed how my coils started clumping:





And now at 19. Ugh, notice that heat damaged bit hanging along my face. Stylist  :





The last pic really shows how my hair looks drier or coarser. My hair is about 40-60% dry with no product in all the pics, so I know it's because I'm just so tired of this transitioning thing! I've gone from DCing 2-3 a week to once a month at most .

I'll DC today, I promise .

Here's a pic with all my hair hanging down:




I'm really surprised at it actually hanging down. Maybe this means I won't have as much shrinkage 

And can I just add 2 more pics? 
So I rewet my hair in the nape where my relaxed hair has withered away and I added some curls gel-les'c (lol yes, getting a little ahead of myself product-wise):





And it was sticky and horrible! I thought it'd help with shrinkage but this same section:





Off to whip up that home made curly pudding..


----------



## Grand Prix

BrooklynQueen said:


> Good point. I just have to get used to it, as I never trimmed that often before. But it's better than losing 3 inches of hair due to split ends! Hopefully I will get some good growth in the next 8 weeks so the trim won't seem so bad.
> 
> I'm not really fully versed on cellophones, but according to my stylist, the cellophane will seal the cuticle to help prevent splits, make my hair stronger and enrich my color. It's peroxide free and ammonia free. It's a semi-permanent hair color, that washes out in about 6 weeks. I have used ColorShowers, which was great, but I used it for coloring and didn't know about the other hair benefits. I am going to try clear this time, since I don't want to change my color.


 
Ohh! 
(I was thinking this was some new way to baggy..)
This is pretty nice.. But does it also work on black hair or can you only color it darker?


----------



## dr.j

Looking good, Grand Prix!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Grand Prix!! Love the pics  You are doing great


----------



## MummysGirl

Your hair's beautiful Grand Prix  KUTGW

Same as you, I think my nape is natural! I will try to take some pictures to show different areas of my hair soon... I, on the other hand, have a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## Grand Prix

Thanks ladies!! 
You know, if it weren't for the pictures, it would feel like I've made no progress after one year post.

Looking forward to your texture shots, MG!
I, eh, snipped off some more of my nape yesterday. 
Just to see what it looked like.
Then I twisted it. 
It were like, two twists lol, but it was so cool! The twists actually stayed put and I only had to twirl around the ends to keep them from unraveling.
Then I let it dry and went for a "twist out" in that section. 
It was so much fun, my first natural experience, lol.

It shrank up to nothing though.


----------



## Platinum

Keep up the good work, Grand Prix!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Thanks Grand Prix for the inspiration!!! it feels like its taking forever to reach 18 months (I'm so impatient )


----------



## mrsjohnson75

mrsjohnson75 said:


> While my hair was in cornrows last night for a braidout, I did a 1/2 inch trim off the end of each braid. It seems like I'm getting close to the point where I have more natural hair than relaxed hair. My relaxed hair is sooooo thin and fragile looking. I'll just keep on keeping on..lol.
> 
> I'll be 11 months post this Friday (5-21-10).



I'm not trimming my hair anymore, when I did this 1/2 inch trim it was done while my hair was in cornrows, well last night I was playing with my hair and I discovered that my nape (left side) has no relaxed ends anymore but the right side does. At first I though my hair had broke at the demarcation line but then I relized that I "trimmed" the ends off. My nape was already short (never grew long as a relaxed head) and it was mostly natural anyway. It looks crazy.


----------



## MummysGirl

Tempted to chop.... 1st time I feel this way


----------



## Grand Prix

Platinum said:


> Keep up the good work, Grand Prix!


 


arm445 said:


> Thanks Grand Prix for the inspiration!!! it feels like its taking forever to reach 18 months (I'm so impatient )


 
Thank you!! 
Trust me, I used to stare at fotki's of people who were one year post and feel it would take all of eternity for me to get there!
And then to make it worse, I wouldn't even have reached my goal yet. 



mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm not trimming my hair anymore, when I did this 1/2 inch trim it was done while my hair was in cornrows, well last night I was playing with my hair and I discovered that my nape (left side) has no relaxed ends anymore but the right side does. At first I though my hair had broke at the demarcation line but then I relized that I "trimmed" the ends off. My nape was already short (never grew long as a relaxed head) and it was mostly natural anyway. It looks crazy.


 
Awh, don't feel bad about that! Use that section to experiment (I can't believe it took me SO long to snip off some bits of my nape), it might keep you motivated.


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> Tempted to chop.... 1st time I feel this way


 
Oh no you don't...  You're supposed to keep me motivated to keep going 'till 20!


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> Tempted to chop.... 1st time I feel this way








Nope. 3 more months. You came so far already


----------



## FlawedBeauty

lol the other ladies are gonna kill me, but i say do you, boo  

if you feel like you wanna chop then go fir it!!!!!  maybe its a sign since this is the first time your feelin this way 



MummysGirl said:


> Tempted to chop.... 1st time I feel this way


----------



## MummysGirl

Grand Prix said:


> Oh no you don't...  You're supposed to keep me motivated to keep going 'till 20!


 Yes ma'am 



Foxglove said:


> Nope. 3 more months. You came so far already


OMG Ekaette, hilarious!!!! Love it!!!!!
Ok can we meet halway maybe? 1.5 months? 2 months?


----------



## MummysGirl

17 months post


----------



## Foxglove

I'll compromise. It has to be at least over 18 months bc that was your original goal


----------



## MummysGirl

I can do that.... so that means I have at least one month to go 



Foxglove said:


> I'll compromise. It has to be *at least over 18 months* bc that was your original goal


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Everyone's doing great! Love the updates. 

Anyone transitioning for 2-3 years? I feel so alone with all the BC talk, lol.


----------



## Arian

^^I'm thinking of doing two years, but my hair may be fully natural before then since it's so short..

Well, here's my update--I had been searching around the world for a moisturizer that would work with my hair to keep it soft & hydrated...I ordered EVERYTHING!  But after an experiment last night, realized that the one thing I needed was under my bathroom cabinet the whole time:  Lacio Lacio leave in on dry hair is amazing....I'm sold.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Grand Prix said:


> Thank you!!
> Trust me, I used to *stare at fotki's* of people who were one year post and feel it would take all of eternity for me to get there!
> And then to make it worse, I wouldn't even have reached my goal yet.



I thought I was crazy looking at all the beautiful heads of hair after 12 - 18 months post; glad to know I'm not the only one If I keep up with hiding my hair I'll be fine, I just love my hair so much.

ETA: this may sound crazy,but I have come up with the following plan to keep my hands out of my hair and my eye on the prize (18 months til' BC):

->Senegalese twist (May-July)
     take out senegalese twist and let rest for 1st week of July
-> Full head sew-in (July-Sep)
    take out sew-in mid Sep. and let rest for 1-2wks
->Senegalese twist (Sep-Nov)
    Take out twist and let hair rest for 2wks (until beginning of Dec)
-> Sew-in for my sorors wedding (Dec- Jan)
   Take out and BC late Jan early Feb (18-19 mths)


----------



## blue_flower

Well, after 9 months my transition ended. Maybe next  time when I want to wear  my  hair short I'll do a BC or something. Good luck to everyone on their journey!


----------



## Bublin

I'm almost 11 months post and i don't have as much new growth as i thought i would.  I'm sure i had more than this 1st time round.  If i BC now i'd have a short little afro.

I think i'm going to go for 2 years now.....and i've started wearing half wigs to keep my hands out of my hair and to look presentable as i really want to stay away from that blow dryer.


----------



## DrC

8 Months down
16 months to go


----------



## Alta Angel

Wow, I guess BC fever is starting to set in!  My shrinkage is off the chain, so I cannot even think about BCing until December.  My natural hair should be long enough for a high pony puff by then.  I will probably bun all winter and wear it out for the first time in spring.

And Mrs. Johnson, I self-trimmed the other day too, but not in braids.  I took off about 1-1.5 inches.  My stylist is going to kill me!!


----------



## DrC

sipp100 said:


> Everyone's doing great! Love the updates.
> 
> Anyone transitioning for 2-3 years? I feel so alone with all the BC talk, lol.


 

Yup i am TRYING to transition for 2 years but now I'm starting to have more natural hair than relaxed and Im only 8 months in. So it may be less.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Wow, I guess BC fever is starting to set in!  My shrinkage is off the chain, so I cannot even think about BCing until December.  My natural hair should be long enough for a high pony puff by then.  I will probably bun all winter and wear it out for the first time in spring.
> 
> And Mrs. Johnson, I self-trimmed the other day too, but not in braids.  I took off about 1-1.5 inches.  My stylist is going to kill me!!




Oh no .

Ill be following your progress because I believe our hair is very similar. My shrinkage is crazy and I can't BC because I need the relaxed ends to bun and do the other styles that's helping me during this transition.  

Also, congrats on being featured on CurlyNikki.com (I may be late) but I just saw it today. You have inspired me to make a phony pony.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

sipp100 said:


> Everyone's doing great! Love the updates.
> 
> Anyone transitioning for 2-3 years? I feel so alone with all the BC talk, lol.



I am. I'm planning on going at least 2 years and most likely more. I'm a slow grower and I hate to cut my hair. There is a Transitioning without the BC thread...so check that out.


----------



## chelleyrock

sipp100 said:


> Everyone's doing great! Love the updates.
> 
> Anyone transitioning for 2-3 years? I feel so alone with all the BC talk, lol.


 
I'll be transitioning for 2+ years.  I want to cut sooner but I'm not satisfied with the length yet.


----------



## Arian

I'm wondering how much different my hair is going to act once it's all the way there...Right now, I have some curls in the back and center and the front is almost wavy/straight and it's weird...ohwell:

I want to be able to do my wash n go's for the summer...


----------



## MummysGirl

I can't find my camera's charger so I took these rubbish photos while appling my deep conditioner to my dry hair... it's amazing how my hair shrinks! And my relaxed ends might appear to be thin but when I blow dry, it looks fine 








I'll try to take better pictures when I find my charger... and my birthday is at the end of June, and I'll be a little over 18 months post, just saying


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank Gawd I still have enough hair to put in a ponytail so I can wear my faux bun.  But I did feel great giving those ends much needed trim!   I also think we have a similar texture in hair.  My front half grows much slower than the back, but the front is not as tight, so I guess it looks longer.  

I may take some pics of my shrinkage this weekend.



mrsjohnson75 said:


> Oh no .
> 
> Ill be following your progress because I believe our hair is very similar. My shrinkage is crazy and I can't BC because I need the relaxed ends to bun and do the other styles that's helping me during this transition.
> 
> Also, congrats on being featured on CurlyNikki.com (I may be late) but I just saw it today. You have inspired me to make a phony pony.


----------



## Alta Angel

Umm Mummy's Girl, your new growth looks really long to me despite the shrinkage!  




MummysGirl said:


> I can't find my camera's charger so I took these rubbish photos while appling my deep conditioner to my dry hair... it's amazing how my hair shrinks! And my relaxed ends might appear to be thin but when I blow dry, it looks fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take better pictures when I find my charger... and my birthday is at the end of June, and I'll be a little over 18 months post, just saying


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MummysGirl said:


> I'll try to take better pictures when I find my charger... and my birthday is at the end of June, and I'll be a little over 18 months post, *just saying*





whatcha sayin ???

Birthday = BC 

hmmmmm???oke:


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you!
 I'll add you to my blame list when I BC @ 18 months post  "Alta Angel said my hair looked really long" 



Alta Angel said:


> Umm Mummy's Girl, your new growth looks really long to me despite the shrinkage!



Umm.... some *I* might think celebrating my birthday all natural will be very nice 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> whatcha sayin ???
> 
> Birthday = BC
> 
> hmmmmm???oke:


----------



## MummysGirl

I think you and mrsjohnson are my hair twins 


Alta Angel said:


> Thank Gawd I still have enough hair to put in a ponytail so I can wear my faux bun.  But I did feel great giving those ends much needed trim!  * I also think we have a similar texture in hair.*  My front half grows much slower than the back, but the front is not as tight, so I guess it looks longer.
> 
> I may take some pics of my shrinkage this weekend.


----------



## blksndrlla

just an update...I am 1.5 months shy of 2 years post. I think I am going to go to at least 2.5 years. My hair just grows so doggone slow!!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Wondered where you'd been... good to know your transition's still going really well 

Pictures please 



blksndrlla said:


> just an update...I am 1.5 months shy of 2 years post. I think I am going to go to at least 2.5 years. My hair just grows so doggone slow!!!


----------



## caligirl2385

13 months post today!!!  waiting until at least 15months...then i'll go from there


----------



## 13StepsAhead

@ blksndrlla yes i would love to see pictures as well


----------



## Alta Angel

ONE

YEAR

POST!!!   :woohoo::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:

Thank you all for your help and support.  When I first decided to go natural, only my husband and daughters supported me...now three of my friends and two of my coworkers are transitioning.  Even my mother recently admitted that my natural hair looks "nice"...hell has officially frozen over!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations Alta Angel!!!!   :woohoo:


----------



## dr.j

sipp100 said:


> Everyone's doing great! Love the updates.
> 
> Anyone transitioning for 2-3 years? I feel so alone with all the BC talk, lol.


 
Another long term transitioner here!  Currently 11 months post.  I'm transitioning at least 2 years but maybe longer because it seems that my hair grows so slowly.


----------



## Platinum

Peeking in...

Congratulations on reaching your milestones, Ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## blksndrlla

MummysGirl said:


> Wondered where you'd been... good to know your transition's still going really well
> 
> Pictures please


 


arm445 said:


> @ blksndrlla yes i would love to see pictures as well


 
Hey! I will try to get some pictures up soon! I will let you all know when I update my fotki.


----------



## hair4romheaven

9.5 mnths post checking in. I am in a full weave until maybe July. 
Mummysgirl your hair has a nice length even with the shrinkage. My birthday is in Dec. I planned on BC then. i will be 15mnts post although I want to go longer. Still unsure. ;-)


----------



## Taleah2009

ok ladies, her are my bc pics.  i transitioned for 1.5 yrs.  i got it cut then pressed.  My stylist use the FHI runway.  When I wash this out I will post of natural it.  the shrinkage is crazy, but I dont mind.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Taleah2009 said:


> ok ladies, her are my bc pics.  i transitioned for 1.5 yrs.  i got it cut then pressed.  My stylist use the FHI runway.  When I wash this out I will post of natural it.  the shrinkage is crazy, but I dont mind.



CONGRATS ON YOUR BC   
LAWD...Your hair is gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to see the curly pics 

Did your stylist blowdry your hair before she pressed it?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Oh almost forgot,

I'm 11 months post today 

Go me..


----------



## Grand Prix

Alta Angel said:


> ONE
> 
> YEAR
> 
> POST!!! :woohoo::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support. When I first decided to go natural, only my husband and daughters supported me...now three of my friends and two of my coworkers are transitioning. Even my mother recently admitted that my natural hair looks "nice"...hell has officially frozen over!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!


 
Congrats on making your one year milestone! 
Your siggy style is so pretty, I can't imagine anybody not loving it on you.



MummysGirl said:


> I can't find my camera's charger so I took these rubbish photos while appling my deep conditioner to my dry hair... it's amazing how my hair shrinks! And my relaxed ends might appear to be thin but when I blow dry, it looks fine
> 
> 
> I'll try to take better pictures when I find my charger... and my birthday is at the end of June, and I'll be a little over 18 months post, just saying


 
I agree, I wouldn't worry about too much shrinkage, your ng looks really long! Pretty and thick, too.


----------



## Taleah2009

mrsjohnson75 said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR BC
> LAWD...Your hair is gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to see the curly pics
> 
> Did your stylist blowdry your hair before she pressed it?


 

Thanks mamas! Yes, she blowdried first


----------



## Grand Prix

arm445 said:


> I thought I was crazy looking at all the beautiful heads of hair after 12 - 18 months post; glad to know I'm not the only one If I keep up with hiding my hair I'll be fine, I just love my hair so much.
> 
> ETA: this may sound crazy,but I have come up with the following plan to keep my hands out of my hair and my eye on the prize (18 months til' BC):
> 
> ->Senegalese twist (May-July)
> take out senegalese twist and let rest for 1st week of July
> -> Full head sew-in (July-Sep)
> take out sew-in mid Sep. and let rest for 1-2wks
> ->Senegalese twist (Sep-Nov)
> Take out twist and let hair rest for 2wks (until beginning of Dec)
> -> Sew-in for my sorors wedding (Dec- Jan)
> Take out and BC late Jan early Feb (18-19 mths)


 
Not a bad idea at all! I think lots of us do this.
Stick to the plan.


----------



## Grand Prix

......
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=470492


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^lol!


----------



## MummysGirl

GP!!!!!



Grand Prix said:


> ......
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=470492


----------



## MummysGirl

Congrats!!!! Your hair looks sooo healthy straightened, looking forward to curly pics 



Taleah2009 said:


> ok ladies, her are my bc pics.  i transitioned for 1.5 yrs.  i got it cut then pressed.  My stylist use the FHI runway.  When I wash this out I will post of natural it.  the shrinkage is crazy, but I dont mind.



Congrats!!! KUTGW!!!!



Alta Angel said:


> ONE
> 
> YEAR
> 
> POST!!!   :woohoo::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support.  When I first decided to go natural, only my husband and daughters supported me...now three of my friends and two of my coworkers are transitioning.  Even my mother recently admitted that my natural hair looks "nice"...hell has officially frozen over!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## MummysGirl

1 month and you'll be one year post... 

KUTGW!


mrsjohnson75 said:


> Oh almost forgot,
> 
> I'm 11 months post today
> 
> Go me..


----------



## Ijanei

Ugh I only have 2months in, I wish I had it 10+ months like the reset of you ladies. I love my natural hair waves but it would be to short to BC right now (about 2.5 inches of NG)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^That's great you have so much ng! I only have about 3 inches and I'm nearly 6 months post. I, like you, wish I could say I was further along but I can't lol so I'll just sit here impatiently and WAIT! GRR!


----------



## Nubenap22

Subscribing!! I should have been involved in this thread all along!!! My transition is getting harder and harder.I haven't bc'd because when I do I want some kind of length and its kind of short right now. If yall havent seen my post then I'll give yall a lil overview: 
Last relaxer: April 22,2009 
Changes: Length, Texture, THICKNESS
Cuts:1
Trims:2
Pros: LOVE LOVE the THICKNESS, Health, Texture
Cons: My relaxed ends make me wanna commit hair suicide some days!!
Its not growing that fast but then again I haven been using anything consistently (confession of a pj)

SO without further ado:

Pic 1- back in 2008 I believe, right after I had highlights done hair broke off, thinned terribly!! 
Pic 2- November 2009, 7 months into transition
Pic 3- May 6,2010
Pic4- May 17, 2010---Shrinkage!!! Playing with KCCC
Pic 5- Hair WAS blowed out and flatironed with sedu....this is 24 hours later

Had a hair moment wanted to cut it all off!!


----------



## Nubenap22

And Just for added measure bc I feel like patting myself on the back here is my hair today May 22, 2010 LOVING IT!! I used Ecostyler gel( the clear kind)...man I thought y'all was playing about this stuff!! Its the bizness!! AND only cost $2 cant beat that!! I used the twist and curl method with grey perm rods and a banana clip that pretty sturdy and more oval shaped ( Hair is super thick) I'm washing it out tonight, conditioning overnight, and blowdrying so I can get my braid extensions monday!!! Sooo excited to get to use my beemine growth products!! They smell sooo good  (mango island)


----------



## dorko

i want to go 2.5-3 yrs before i chop..
we shall see.. so far so good though

i plan on twisting my hair in a week and making that my summer look.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I think I might have convinced my mom to go natural . All week I've been gushing over her natural texture and talking about how beautiful it is  As a child her hair was extremely damaged and poorly taken care of. It was so short it could barely make two pigtails for school. She grew up in the Caribbean and people always told her that she had "bad hair" 

Now she wears her hair in braids about 48 weeks out of the year, and it's been really healthy since her 20's (but as we all know, words cut deep). So today I decided to treat her and do her hair (wash, deep condition, blow dry, flat iron). And of course I started in on my natural spiel and basically she agreed to grow out the relaxed parts! She might as well; right now her hair is about 70% natural and 30% relaxed!

And on a personal note, I just celebrated 7 weeks post! I can't believe I'm almost 2 months when I didn't think I'd be able to get past 4 weeks!


----------



## Nubenap22

Good Luck with your mom!! Mine still relaxes, hot combs and damages her hair and wont listen!!!


----------



## Bublin

Hi ladies, advice needed regarding my edges.

I've always had a weak hairline but transitioning has wreaked havoc with it.  I literally have a halo and can't gel down the hairline.

What can i do to recover the half an inch deep of hairline that has broken off.

I moisturising twice a day but that area is sooo vulnerable to anything and everything - even the scarf and bonnet i use at night hits on it.

The last 2 days i have been twisting the front middle area (where you'd have a bang/fringe) so that it falls down onto my face and then pinning it to one side.  I was thinking that would stop the constant backwards styling but i still have the sides to deal with.

Any suggestions as to what i can do?


----------



## Foxglove

Bublin said:


> Hi ladies, advice needed regarding my edges.
> 
> I've always had a weak hairline but transitioning has wreaked havoc with it.  I literally have a halo and can't gel down the hairline.
> 
> What can i do to recover the half an inch deep of hairline that has broken off.
> 
> I moisturising twice a day but that area is sooo vulnerable to anything and everything - even the scarf and bonnet i use at night hits on it.
> 
> The last 2 days i have been twisting the front middle area (where you'd have a bang/fringe) so that it falls down onto my face and then pinning it to one side.  I was thinking that would stop the constant backwards styling but i still have the sides to deal with.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what i can do?



Don't do anything to aggravate the edges. Avoid tight ponytails, boar brushes, rat tail combs. Even if you're trying to gel it down use your hands instead of a comb/brush and use a scarf for at least 10 minutes to get it to lay down. That idea of hiding it with bangs is a good one. Just leave the edges alone for a while and let them recover.


----------



## wontonfm

I'm almost 10 months post and this weekend decided to try a curly style. AND IT ACTUALLY WORKED!  I did a quick two-strand twist on perm rods and I'm loving it.  I think it will definitely help my summer style situation.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I'd like to Join you all in the transition process. Right now I'm 2 months post and i'm aiming for a year.  My mom cut off all her year in 08 and is 100% natural now and has been nagging me to join her but i stuck to my relaxers until my last relaxer when my hair came out in chunks ( I still cant figure out what went wrong). My hair looks absolutely terrible now. I have a weave cap ( very bad idea!) in so i don't have any pics but once this sucker comes off ill post a few to track my progress.  I never thought i'd give up my relaxer so i'm keeping my fingers crossed for strength.  You ladies give me hope.


----------



## dr.j

Mz Dee Dee,  

Stay encouraged!


----------



## dr.j

I know several ladies wash in sections/braids.  I've been washing in sections but it was too tedious (taking out braids one at a time to condition, braiding them back up, taking them out again one at a time to detangle in shower, braiding them back up...).  So today I kept my hair in the braids while I conditioned (I was worried that keeping in the braids would not allow the conditioner get to all of the hair but it was fine).  I used a leave-in and detangled after I got out of the shower instead of detangling in the shower under the water.  I was a little nervous but detangling was easy -- actually easier than in the shower and I didn't clog up the shower drain. 

Now my hair is air drying in ponytails.

I just want to thank all of you for the tips and support.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

June 13th will be a year for me.

I'm sorta pissed though, because last June 13th, I relaxed after about an 8 month stretch.  I'd be at 20 months!  BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Alta Angel

Today I washed, DCed and steamed as usual, but this time I tried Shea Moisture's Restorative Masque (from Target) as my DC under the steamer.  I must say that my hair was/is so soft after using this!  After conditioning, I rinsed first with lukewarm and then cool water.  The directions state that the Masque can also be used as a leave in so I applied a bit section by section and rebraided.  My hair dried incredibly soft and moisturized.  I also purchased the Shea Moisture Hair Milk.  I may use this as a "daily" moisturizer (3-5xs a week) and the Masque for wash day.

Also, I am still loving the Roux Porosity Control.  I left it on for 30 seconds right after my shampoo but before my DC.  Since using this product, my hair stays moisturized longer than it ever has.  If I apply a leave in in the morning, my hair is still moisturized in the evening.  That is no small feat for my hair.


----------



## Grand Prix

to the new ladies in this thread! Best of luck in your transitions!


----------



## jamoca5

You guys, I think I might want to BC soon.

I'm not sure if it's just lack of patience with waiting for this hair to grow, or my growing frustration with this weave I've got sewed onto my head (I am so OVER fake hair right now).

I was thinking that maybe I could make it semi-symbolic and BC on my birthday (June 13th- three weeks from now!).  How cliche.

I don;t know, what do you guys think? When do you know when you're ready to BC?


----------



## caligirl2385

jamoca5 said:


> You guys, I think I might want to BC soon.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just lack of patience with waiting for this hair to grow, or my growing frustration with this weave I've got sewed onto my head (I am so OVER fake hair right now).
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I could make it semi-symbolic and BC on my birthday (June 13th- three weeks from now!).  How cliche.
> 
> I don;t know, what do you guys think? When do you know when you're ready to BC?



i'm not natural yet, but if you feel that way, i think you should go for it!


----------



## Shay72

jamoca5 said:


> You guys, I think I might want to BC soon.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just lack of patience with waiting for this hair to grow, or my growing frustration with this weave I've got sewed onto my head (I am so OVER fake hair right now).
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I could make it semi-symbolic and BC on my birthday (June 13th- three weeks from now!).  How cliche.
> 
> I don;t know, what do you guys think? When do you know when you're ready to BC?


 
I think you just know. I woke up one day and knew it was time to start making arrangements. I at least want to make it to 1 year post so I am doing mine over the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

1.5 weeks until I'm 11 months post, slowly creeping up on that 1year mark and my birthday.....


----------



## Grand Prix

Totally OT, but you ladies were the only ones I can think of asking: I have to hand in this paper and it would be really great if I could have a native english speaker proofread it for me. It's only a 1000 word paper, but it's been years since I've had to write one in english so I'm a little insecure about it!

Anyone in my transitioners family who wouldn't mind recieving a PM to read it for me?


----------



## Grand Prix

jamoca5 said:


> You guys, I think I might want to BC soon.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just lack of patience with waiting for this hair to grow, or my growing frustration with this weave I've got sewed onto my head (I am so OVER fake hair right now).
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I could make it semi-symbolic and BC on my birthday (June 13th- three weeks from now!).  How cliche.
> 
> I don;t know, what do you guys think? When do you know when you're ready to BC?


 
Hmm. I think it's just how everybody always says. You just know.
I just knew it one day, then I decided I would wait 2/3 more weeks to be absolutely sure.
I didn't care about the length anymore (I think this is why most of us are long term transitioners?) and up until 3 weeks before I still loved my relaxed ends like the rest of my hair.
After that I felt no "pain" cutting my hair, while before a 1 inch trim would make me a little sad. 

Knowing it was long enough to pull into a ponytail was also a big help. BCers are usually able to do this at 18 months post.

I love BC's, but please be sure! If you're not entirely sure now, 3 weeks is real soon.


----------



## MummysGirl

I'd be glad to help 

Will send you a PM with my email address.



Grand Prix said:


> Totally OT, but you ladies were the only ones I can think of asking: I have to hand in this paper and it would be really great if I could have a native english speaker proofread it for me. It's only a 1000 word paper, but it's been years since I've had to write one in english so I'm a little insecure about it!
> 
> Anyone in my transitioners family who wouldn't mind recieving a PM to read it for me?


----------



## MummysGirl

jamoca5 said:


> You guys, I think I might want to BC soon.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just lack of patience with waiting for this hair to grow, or my growing frustration with this weave I've got sewed onto my head (I am so OVER fake hair right now).
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I could make it semi-symbolic and BC on my birthday (June 13th- three weeks from now!).  How cliche.
> 
> I don;t know, what do you guys think? When do you know when you're ready to BC?





Grand Prix said:


> Hmm. I think it's just how everybody always says. You just know.
> I just knew it one day, then I decided I would wait 2/3 more weeks to be absolutely sure.
> I didn't care about the length anymore (I think this is why most of us are long term transitioners?) and up until 3 weeks before I still loved my relaxed ends like the rest of my hair.
> After that I felt no "pain" cutting my hair, while before a 1 inch trim would make me a little sad.
> 
> Knowing it was long enough to pull into a ponytail was also a big help. BCers are usually able to do this at 18 months post.
> 
> I love BC's, but please be sure! If you're not entirely sure now, 3 weeks is real soon.



I've never had urges to BC so for me - the minute I thought of BC'ing for the 1st time (last week!), I knew I was very close to it 

I'm definitely going to make it to 18 months post because my transition is actually not difficult and Ekaette has threatened me  ... 
My natural is so much longer than I thought and my thoughts were confirmed today when I cowashed and detangled my hair, and then proceeded to play in it - I've got a medium afro already 

My earliest BC date will be Sunday June 20th @ exactly 18 months post and it helps that my birthday is just over a week after so I'm very excited about being all natural for my birthday.

You're 12 months post... if you think you are ready, start to think about style options now. Do you want to put your hair up in a pony or bun? Do you have enough natural hair for that? Do you want to wear puffs (which you should have just about enough hair for now ), twists, extensions? Give yourself a couple of weeks...

Whatever you decide, make sure you keep us updated


----------



## jerseygurl

You ladies are so inspirational, I'm just 5 months post and sometimes I wonder if I can really go the distance like you ladies.

Congratulations to all the recent BC'ers.


----------



## MummysGirl

Yes you can 

Be positive about and you will - I made the decision to long term transition a month or two after where you are right now and here I am at 17 months post 


jerseygurl said:


> You ladies are so inspirational, I'm just 5 months post and sometimes I* wonder if I can really go the distance like you ladies*.
> 
> Congratulations to all the recent BC'ers.


----------



## dorko

i wore my hair out today
in the rain  so my hair is huge
got so many compliments about the waves & curls!!! affirms my continuation to transition


----------



## SunnyDelight

You ladies really are an inspiration.  I am six months and counting - will try for 2 years.    I am really enjoying the hairstyle suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> I've never had urges to BC so for me - the minute I thought of BC'ing for the 1st time (last week!), I knew I was very close to it
> 
> I'm definitely going to make it to 18 months post because my transition is actually not difficult and Ekaette has threatened me  ...
> My natural is so much longer than I thought and my thoughts were confirmed today when I cowashed and detangled my hair, and then proceeded to play in it - I've got a medium afro already
> 
> My earliest BC date will be Sunday June 20th @ exactly 18 months post and it helps that my birthday is just over a week after so I'm very excited about being all natural for my birthday.
> 
> You're 12 months post... if you think you are ready, start to think about style options now. Do you want to put your hair up in a pony or bun? Do you have enough natural hair for that? Do you want to wear puffs (which you should have just about enough hair for now ), twists, extensions? Give yourself a couple of weeks...
> 
> Whatever you decide, make sure you keep us updated



Why'd you have to throw me under the bus?


----------



## LoveCraze

Bublin said:


> Hi ladies, advice needed regarding my edges.
> 
> I've always had a weak hairline but transitioning has wreaked havoc with it. I literally have a halo and can't gel down the hairline.
> 
> What can i do to recover the half an inch deep of hairline that has broken off.
> 
> I moisturising twice a day but that area is sooo vulnerable to anything and everything - even the scarf and bonnet i use at night hits on it.
> 
> The last 2 days i have been twisting the front middle area (where you'd have a bang/fringe) so that it falls down onto my face and then pinning it to one side. I was thinking that would stop the constant backwards styling but i still have the sides to deal with.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what i can do?


 
Have you tried using Jamaican Black Castor Oil, or just castor oil in general for your edges?  It won't hurt to give it a shot.
____________________________________

        Also, remember a bunch of pages back where I asked if hair detangling was easier once the relaxed ends were gone?  Well I can certainly testify that it really is. I love to wash my hair because I know that I don't have to deal with those straight ends getting in the way and wrapping around my new growth. Just the mere FEEL of my hair without the straight pieces hanging on is such a treat!! Stay strong with your transitions ladies until you are absolutely sure you ready. I knew I was ready because it stayed on my mind all the time and I was no longer concerned with having a tremendous amount of length. I knew that what I did have, I'd be able to work with it. My natural hair with all the waves and coils called to me. I was more than ready when I did my BC. 
So if you believe you're ready, like someone already mentioned, maybe give yourself a couple of weeks or three to sleep on it. Also you might want to consider what your style options will be once you do BC. 
I'm still here for ya'll checkin on you.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hello ladies! Just wanted to stop by and say congrats to all of you! KUTGW!!


----------



## Bublin

StephElise said:


> Have you tried using Jamaican Black Castor Oil, or just castor oil in general for your edges? It won't hurt to give it a shot


 
That will moisurise it but it will not hide the halo of tiny curls.  

I am gelling down or wearing a long side swept fringe to hide breakage.  In the mean time i am applying a mild protein deep condish just on that area every time its wash day.

Airdrying is killing my hairline so i'm going to stop - my hair just don't like it.

I blowdryed and flat ironed today - was shocked at the length - even though i have cut off about 2 inches during the last 10 month of my journey......i must change my siggy pic


----------



## jamoca5

Thanks for the advice, ladies! In regards to how I plan to wear my hair- I have no idea. I just figured that maybe I could rock Wash n Gos for the summer and see where it goes from there. And since I've been weaved up for most of this transition, I'm still confused at what my length is. I'ma guess and say it's between ear and chin length while wet. Of course, shrinkage will have an answer to that erplexed

But yeah, I think I will BC on the 13th =) *cue excitement*


----------



## slt54321

I am transitioning (nine months) and just wanted to know what makes the relaxed ends become so thin. My original plan was to transition for 18 months but I honestly don't think I can last, every since I started trimming the relaxed ends 2 months ago, I can't stop, every time I wash I trim a little mo.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ could be breakage, but its more likely that you are seeing the difference between healthy thick NG and your relaxed ends. I'm not a pro just yet, but I'm sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## slt54321

Thank you.


----------



## Jewell

Still going strong ya'll.  10 months post!  CWs and wet bunning have been my staple style recently.  I want to purchase a packaged quick weave to have another style option, because I don't like to manipulate my hair too much.  It's done much better being left alone underneath wigs for like 8 months!  I have updated pics of NG in my Fotki.


----------



## LoveCraze

Bublin said:


> That will moisurise it but it will not hide the halo of tiny curls.
> 
> I am gelling down or wearing a long side swept fringe to hide breakage. In the mean time i am applying a mild protein deep condish just on that area every time its wash day.
> 
> Airdrying is killing my hairline so i'm going to stop - my hair just don't like it.
> 
> I blowdryed and flat ironed today - was shocked at the length - even though i have cut off about 2 inches during the last 10 month of my journey......i must change my siggy pic


 

Well your question was how do you recover from the hair breakage at your hairline.  _What can i do to recover the half an inch deep of hairline that has broken off._
 A good way to do that is by applying castor oil to help regrow your edges. Moisture is key while transitioning especially for the new growth. And castor oil was like my babies daddy while I was transitioning! I used it on my edges, my new growth and on my nape. Did it help?  I believe it did. Although my nape is still thin, it was this way long before I started to transition. But my edges are in great condition. Ecostyler is the best gel that I know of that layed my edges down most effectively. 


Also ladies I wanted to share my first two strand twist. I am so proud of them and was elated at how the ends curled and stayed. It is so soft and moisurized.


----------



## LoveCraze

arm445 said:


> ^^^ could be breakage, but its more likely that you are seeing the difference between healthy thick NG and your relaxed ends. I'm not a pro just yet, but I'm sure others will chime in soon.


  ITA. Looking at your relaxed ends compared to natural hair is like comparing apples to oranges. They just don't compare. Don't fret over it. Once your hair is dry and styled, they usually blend in pretty good depending on the hairstyle you are doing.


----------



## c0urtkneee

aww, you twisties are cute steph!

i had a dream i BC`d the other day...it was NOT a good look, i cut it VERY short & left a patch of relaxed hair in the front. :/

oh& i guess i`m 9 months now! didn`t even realize it, time is flying right on by.


----------



## Grand Prix

c0urtkneee said:


> aww, you twisties are cute steph!
> 
> i had a dream i BC`d the other day...it was NOT a good look, i cut it VERY short & left a patch of relaxed hair in the front. :/
> 
> oh& i guess i`m 9 months now! didn`t even realize it, time is flying right on by.


 

Now why would you leave that relaxed patch in the front? 

Don't let this scare you out of going natural, we all have our BC nightmares.


----------



## Ijanei

Sorry ladies but I think I am going to relax or something...I'm trying to stall and wait but I want to see my growth sooo bad. I dont want to have to keep putting the flat iron to my hair weekly......I will update you later on in the week 

but on the same end, i wanna BC so I can wear my little curlies


----------



## Foxglove

I'm doing my 18 months post update a week ahead of schedule. 
Sigh... Slow growth plus super shrinkage = 





I'm a week shy of 18 months post relaxer and this is what I'm working with. I'm really glad I didn't wait until 18 months post to BC because it wouldn't have made much of a difference. I'm really glad I got to play in my hair for the last 2 months. It's super healthy. I'm probably going to put her away for a few months and will post updates when I take my braids out


----------



## Khaiya

You ladies are doing so well! I'm currently 31 weeks and 5 days post, its getting hard but i'm learning what my natural hair likes in the process.


----------



## TruMe

Hello Ladies, I would like to join in on this thread.  I am new to all of this and really just need to get as much advice, tips and support as possible.

1. How far into your transition are you?
Not realizing it, I am actually 5 months, 3 weeks exactly since my last relaxer (I think; that is the last time I went to the hair salon and I think I got a relaxer then but not sure so I could be going on longer than that).  I wasn't really going for being all-natural specifically since I was still straightening my hair once a week.  I guess my impression of all-natural is wearing your hair curly so that is what my new goal is actually.  So, I have not used ANY heat on my hair for 1 week and 3 days.  THIS is a new area for me! 


2. What's your transition goal?
I want to grow my hair to the point where I have trimmed ALL of my relaxed hair off so that I can wear my hair naturally from this point forward.  I will not be doing the BC, so trying to style me newly discovered hair texture (along with the relaxed texture) is going to be work.  My hair is too fragile to wear braids (or at least my relaxed hair is, although I have been told that even my new growth wouldn't be able to take braids).  I'm not sure what my hair type is, I'm just guessing when I say 3c.  I have my first hair trim appointment with a natural hairstylist tomorrow so I will be doing a length check then and will be taking pics of my new growth to show texture.  I will post them on Thursday.

So far I have styled my hair in straw sets for the first week and attempted a try at flat two-strand twists.  They both turned out OK in my opinion (my profile pic is a straw set after 3 days).  I just have never done them before and am not used to my hair being above my shoulders as my hair straight is a little past my shoulders.  This will be interesting and fun (I hope). 

Thanks for this site and starting this thread!!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Grand Prix said:


> Now why would you leave that relaxed patch in the front?
> 
> Don't let this scare you out of going natural, we all have our BC nightmares.


 
i have no idea what possessed me to leave that patch. but it def wasn`t cute. maybe i should stop chopping pieces in the back...


----------



## MummysGirl

for 18 months!!!

Yep... slow growth + mega shrinkage for me too but it's amazing what stretching the hair out does, you have a lot of hair + length 



Foxglove said:


> I'm doing my 18 months post update a week ahead of schedule.
> *Sigh... Slow growth plus super shrinkage =
> *
> I'm a week shy of 18 months post relaxer and this is what I'm working with. I'm really glad I didn't wait until 18 months post to BC *because it wouldn't have made much of a difference*. I'm really glad I got to play in my hair for the last 2 months. It's super healthy. I'm probably going to put her away for a few months and will post updates when I take my braids out



^^ So does this mean I should BC now?


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> for 18 months!!!
> 
> Yep... slow growth + mega shrinkage for me too but it's amazing what stretching the hair out does, you have a lot of hair + length
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ So does this mean I should BC now?



 I will beat you ooooooooo


----------



## jamoca5

More BC urges...

The other day I finally took my weave out (YES), washed and DC'd yesterday in sections. This morning, I loosened out my plaits and was amazed at how full and healthy and just  my natural hair looked. Then I took a look at my raggedy wimpy relaxed ends... let's just say I wasn't so pleased.

I'm really _really_ tempted to just chop the ends today. Seriously. My hair would look SO MUCH BETTER. But part of me is saying no, worrying (only a little) about length and styling options. I'm also remembering the advice you all gave me about waiting a few weeks.

But these ends!  They need to die!


----------



## LoveCraze

jamoca5 said:


> More BC urges...
> 
> The other day I finally took my weave out (YES), washed and DC'd yesterday in sections. This morning, I loosened out my plaits and was amazed at how full and healthy and just  my natural hair looked. Then I took a look at my raggedy wimpy relaxed ends... let's just say I wasn't so pleased.
> 
> I'm really _really_ tempted to just chop the ends today. Seriously. My hair would look SO MUCH BETTER. But part of me is saying no, worrying (only a little) about length and styling options. I'm also remembering the advice you all gave me about waiting a few weeks.
> 
> But these ends!  They need to die!


 
Sounds to me like you are starting to feel the way I was feeling when I did my BC.  I'm glad I did mine @ 13 mths post and I haven't looked back since. Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## MummysGirl

*Jamoca*... you're probably almost ready... give it a few more weeks and if the urge gets stronger, instead of easing, I'm sure you'll BC.

So I was detangling after cowashing my hair in 4 braids today and :wow: When did my natural hair get so long? My hair in the front half grows slower than the rest of my hair and it's long (enough), I know it's not *long* long but I'm amazed that my hair has grown this much without me noticing 

So... BC date looks like it's gonna be *June 20th* (18 months post) cos I'd love to celebrate my birthday (a week later) *all natural**. 

My friend's wedding is in 2 weeks and I still have no idea what I'm doing to my hair... she's asked us for a specific look  so either I blowdry my hair straight and do about ten flat twists for a twistout or I do what I never ever want to do again - a weave! 1st and last time I did a weave, my poor edges suffered  My sister suggested leaving my edges out and getting a kinky/curly weave which will mean I can cornrow my edges every night = kinky/curly hair to match the weave.

Help!!!!


----------



## Ijanei

*I FAILED*! I "partially" relaxed my hair yesterday, I was just so eager to get rid of the "naps" in the back  now I must start the transition over again I guess.
Damn


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> *Jamoca*... you're probably almost ready... give it a few more weeks and if the urge gets stronger, instead of easing, I'm sure you'll BC.
> 
> So I was detangling after cowashing my hair in 4 braids today and :wow: When did my natural hair get so long? My hair in the front half grows slower than the rest of my hair and it's long (enough), I know it's not *long* long but I'm amazed that my hair has grown this much without me noticing
> 
> So... BC date looks like it's gonna be *June 20th* (18 months post) cos I'd love to celebrate my birthday (a week later) *all natural**.
> 
> My friend's wedding is in 2 weeks and I still have no idea what I'm doing to my hair... she's asked us for a specific look  so either I blowdry my hair straight and do about ten flat twists for a twistout or I do what I never ever want to do again - a weave! 1st and last time I did a weave, my poor edges suffered  My sister suggested leaving my edges out and getting a kinky/curly weave which will mean I can cornrow my edges every night = kinky/curly hair to match the weave.
> 
> Help!!!!



MG my mom is saying the same thing for graduation so I was also thinking of a kinky curly weave. Look into bobraz(bohyme brazillian wave), aamh (all about my hair) kinky curly or Halleys curl natural


----------



## Foxglove

jamoca5 said:


> More BC urges...
> 
> The other day I finally took my weave out (YES), washed and DC'd yesterday in sections. This morning, I loosened out my plaits and was amazed at how full and healthy and just  my natural hair looked. Then I took a look at my raggedy wimpy relaxed ends... let's just say I wasn't so pleased.
> 
> I'm really _really_ tempted to just chop the ends today. Seriously. My hair would look SO MUCH BETTER. But part of me is saying no, worrying (only a little) about length and styling options. I'm also remembering the advice you all gave me about waiting a few weeks.
> 
> But these ends!  They need to die!



Think on it. I'm prone to making rash decisions so I made myself wait 1 or 2 weeks before chopping so I wouldn't regret my decision


----------



## dr.j

MummysGirl said:


> *Jamoca*... you're probably almost ready... give it a few more weeks and if the urge gets stronger, instead of easing, I'm sure you'll BC.
> 
> So I was detangling after cowashing my hair in 4 braids today and :wow: When did my natural hair get so long? My hair in the front half grows slower than the rest of my hair and it's long (enough), I know it's not *long* long but I'm amazed that my hair has grown this much without me noticing
> 
> *So... BC date looks like it's gonna be June 20th (18 months post) cos I'd love to celebrate my birthday (a week later) *all natural**.*
> 
> My friend's wedding is in 2 weeks and I still have no idea what I'm doing to my hair... she's asked us for a specific look  so either I blowdry my hair straight and do about ten flat twists for a twistout or I do what I never ever want to do again - a weave! 1st and last time I did a weave, my poor edges suffered  My sister suggested leaving my edges out and getting a kinky/curly weave which will mean I can cornrow my edges every night = kinky/curly hair to match the weave.
> 
> Help!!!!


 
MG, unfortunately, I know nothing about weaves so can't help you there but your twistouts are very nice --- that would be my vote.

 for your BC date! Please pop in periodically though after the BC. Don't leave us!


----------



## TruMe

Well, the trim wasn't so bad after all.  It still feels a little (I'm trying to be nice) short but at least I didn't have to get too much cut off.  This is after a flat two strand twist set.  I will definitely be making the religious 6 week appointments for a trim, my ng looks so nice compared to the relaxed, wimpy ends.  I didn't get a chance to take photos of my hair wet but will do it this weekend when I co-wash and restyle with a strawler set.

All of you alls tips and suggestions have been ingenious.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Ijanei said:


> *I FAILED*! I "partially" relaxed my hair yesterday, I was just so eager to get rid of the "naps" in the back  now I must start the transition over again I guess.
> Damn



How much of the back did you relax? A cm?An inch?


----------



## Zaz

I'm out ladies, I chopped my hair off today. Thanks for the tips and support and good luck to all the other transitioners  

ETA: I started a thread here


----------



## Shay72

People are chopping left and right. I will be there in July.


----------



## Zaz

Shay72 said:


> People are chopping left and right. I will be there in July.



It's the heat, I wanted to wait to 18months but I realised that would put me at november = PA winter


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I blowdried today because I was bored lol and my hair still wasnt dry from yesterday's wash. I only blowdried the relaxed ends because i didnt want that comb going through my ng and the front was pretty straight already from yesterday's bun. I think I wil start blowdrying once a month because I kinda like the half straightness. I think my bantuknot outs and twistouts will turn out better this way.

And yesss I know my ends are unevent I called myself giving myself a 3 inch cut a couple of weeks ago but I did it on an old braidout so somehow it turned out this way. Dah well, I don't wear my hair straight anyway so who cares.


----------



## c0urtkneee

everyone is BC`ing. i`m trying to hold out for another 9-ish months.
how`s everyone`s transition going?


----------



## EagleEyes85

Ok I just had to share this to all the ladies transitioning. I am transitioning, or trying my hardest at least. I am 5 months post relaxer and after a while this transitioning thing was becoming a disaster. My hair was breaking, it was so thick I could barley comb it. It was just a mess! I almost gave up and started to schedule an appt. to get a relaxer.

 I decided to try one of the tips I've gained on this forum about silk amino acid. I bought Sally's generic of biosilk silk treatment. I mixed it with my dc and put it in my hair over night. 

The next morning I went in the shower to do my ayurveda rinses. I had my hair sectioned in 4 braids with the dc and I detangled under running water. Already my hair is softer than ever before! After I detangled and realized I hardly lost any hair (I normally lose alot just detangling during this transition!) Now normally when I use shikaikai powder and amla as a rinse,my hair feels dry until I apply a conditioner like HE LTR. But this time I applied the powders and my hair literally felt relaxed bone straight!

 I can't credit the powders for this, but I credit mixing silk with a dc. It has made my hair so much softer and able to manage as I continue to transition. Boy, I was about to give up! I'm glad I stumbled on this. Just thought I'd share. I wasn't sure how many ppl had tried this.

Thank you so much for whoever talked about silk amino acids. I'm sorry I'm not sure who it was but thank you!


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey Ladies I did my first successful twist out as a natural and just wanted to share some pics with some of ya'll who don't peruse the Newly Natural thread. Hope everyone's transition is going ok.


----------



## TruMe

OK, so I cowashed my hair yesterday and took a picture of my texture.  Again, I "think" I could be a 3c but not quite sure.  I don't even know the definitions of the different levels .  Anyways, ng length is about 3 inches and my relaxed hair is about 7 1/2 inches.  I've got a LONG way to go erplexed.


----------



## Shay72

I'm 11 months post today . I had my first doubts since deciding to transition yesterday.  It was momentary and I'm fine today.


----------



## Uniqzoe

You ladies look wonderful! At 9 months post I am actually enjoying my transition and I love trying out new styles.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Shay72 said:


> I'm *11 months post today* . I had my first doubts since deciding to transition yesterday. It was momentary and I'm fine today.


 
 Nice to see I have someone transitiong around the same time frame as I am. I will be 11months post on the 3rd


----------



## Khaiya

8 months post now.


----------



## fivetimestwo

arm445 said:


> Nice to see I have someone transitiong around the same time frame as I am. I will be 11months post on the 3rd



I'm right there with you ladies, I'm a little over 11 months post myself. I initially planned on BC'ing in November but I'm thinking I may go longer if I can hang in there.


----------



## MummysGirl

:wow: Shay! How time flies!!!!

 and good to know your doubts were temporary 


Shay72 said:


> I'm 11 months post today . I had my first doubts since deciding to transition yesterday.  It was momentary and I'm fine today.


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW Ladies


----------



## TruMe

Shay72 said:


> I'm 11 months post today . I had my first doubts since deciding to transition yesterday. It was momentary and I'm fine today.


 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## TruMe

Khaiya said:


> 8 months post now.


 
CONGRATULATIONS as well!!


----------



## Alta Angel

I need some different bun styles!  Maybe I will try a middle part like suggested in another thread...


----------



## changingSeasons

Hi Ladies!!!

I would like to join you guys, everyone's hair so Pretty and Thick. I am currently 6 months post, trying to go for 2 years! I think this thread will help me get there!


----------



## MiWay

46 1/2 weeks post and I forgot I was transitioning!  It's been so easy that I don't know how I didn't do this sooner.  I RARELY wear styles where my hair isn't straightened, so I'm focusing on trying more "natural" styles this summer.  I recently cut a good 3 inches off, so I'm about 60/40 natural to relaxed now.  Seeing my natural curls is making me crazy.    Not BC'ing til 2011 though.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Hi, All! 

New to the boards, but I'm transitioning! I'll be 11 weeks post on Friday! Which is a huge milestone for me. I'm going to try to hold out for at least a year before I BC or until I can fit my new growth into a pony tail.

New Growth at Week 7:
http://public.fotki.com/Miryoku/week-7-10/dscn0318.html

New Growth at Week 10:
http://public.fotki.com/Miryoku/week-7-10/dscn0426.html

Blown Out: 
http://public.fotki.com/Miryoku/week-7-10/dscn0414-jpg.html#media
My ends look kind of horrible, but i don't wear my hair straight anymore so I figured I'd just get them later. Can anybody tell me what my length is? TIA!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in and still transitioning. I had planned to BC this past weekend, but my mom advised me not to because of my huge forehead  So I've decided to continue to 18 months.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

*11* months post today.


----------



## blksndrlla

Just a random note...the curly nikki bun is EXCELLENT for me... I can't pull my hair into a low bun very easily, so this is perfect for me. I am going to get a brobraz sew in late June b/c I am travelling abroad, but this bun is great! I can work out...moisturize...everything without a problem. The best part is you don't have to use a brush or anything. My routine is slightly modified from CN's b/c my curls are different, but it's all good 

Oh, I am going to try a rollerset (me and my sister's hair) tonight...I think. Not sure...I have a wedding to go to....Heck, I may rock my bun...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

1. Two months
2. 24 months


----------



## ♦K.O♦

In 10 days I'll be a year!


----------



## Murjani

Im 8 months post Im BCiing in about 2 weeks. I have already cut about 10 inches off before my last sew in left enough for me to braid...

I will be doing braids for the summer


----------



## mrsjohnson75

49 weeks post.

I flat ironed my hair last night.The last time I flat ironed was at 23 weeks post. This time was a breeze! It straightened so easy. I was shocked!  I think it was because I had been moisturizing daily with Aussie Moist conditioner and water in a spray bottle with no other products added (braidouts were the style for this week). All I did was use a little Fantasia serum before flat ironing. My hair feels so moisturized, soft, and silky.

I'm going to see how long my hair will stay straight. i just need to figure out what type of moisturizer to use while its straight.

I plan to transition FOREVER


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW!

I think I need to buy myself a good flat iron (although I'll end up using it only 2-3 times a year ).

I'm very sure you can transition for a long time  I think I'll BC in 2 weeks (@ 18 months post) but I have a feeling I might go a little longer because my hair really isn't stressing me out, I just wanna play in all natural hair 

Any pictures mrsjohnson?




mrsjohnson75 said:


> 49 weeks post.
> 
> I flat ironed my hair last night.The last time I flat ironed was at 23 weeks post. This time was a breeze! It straightened so easy. I was shocked!  I think it was because I had been moisturizing daily with Aussie Moist conditioner and water in a spray bottle with no other products added (braidouts were the style for this week). All I did was use a little Fantasia serum before flat ironing. My hair feels so moisturized, soft, and silky.
> 
> I'm going to see how long my hair will stay straight. i just need to figure out what type of moisturizer to use while its straight.
> 
> I plan to transition FOREVER


----------



## MummysGirl

76 weeks post 

My transition is still going well. It's so funny looking at my hair wet because my natrual hair is much longer than my relaxed ends now so I have a big bush of hair, with very straight ends when my hair's wet. I know, at this point, ladies in my gym look at my wet hair wondering what's going on with it but who cares? 

I've had my hair in a bun for the last couple of weeks. I cowash my hair (in braids or loose) and airdry in a bun 3 times a week. Before bed, I take down the bun, moisturise and seal and put my hair back up, laying it down with a scarf. Next day, I moisturise and seal after my workout and apply a little gel then lay down my hair with a scarf.

My friend's wedding is next weekend and I spent a lot of time wondering what to do with my hair but I now I know  I will blow dry my hair the night before, and put my hair in flat twists (or should I do cornrows?), curling the ends on flexirods, Next morning - twistout/braidout. If I get sweaty... I'll pull my hair up into a puff.

I'll be back in a little under 2 weeks with pictures 

KUTGW Ladies


----------



## Grand Prix

MummysGirl said:


> 76 weeks post
> 
> My transition is still going well. It's so funny looking at my hair wet because my natrual hair is much longer than my relaxed ends now so I have a big bush of hair, with very straight ends when my hair's wet. I know, at this point, ladies in my gym look at my wet hair wondering what's going on with it but who cares?
> 
> I've had my hair in a bun for the last couple of weeks. I cowash my hair (in braids or loose) and airdry in a bun 3 times a week. Before bed, I take down the bun, moisturise and seal and put my hair back up, laying it down with a scarf. Next day, I moisturise and seal after my workout and apply a little gel then lay down my hair with a scarf.
> 
> My friend's wedding is next weekend and I spent a lot of time wondering what to do with my hair but I now I know  I will blow dry my hair the night before, and put my hair in flat twists (or should I do cornrows?), curling the ends on flexirods, Next morning - twistout/braidout. If I get sweaty... I'll pull my hair up into a puff.
> 
> I'll be back in a little under 2 weeks with pictures
> 
> KUTGW Ladies


 
I think your flat twist outs looks great, even more impressive when you've blown it out. Good choice!

I'm going to give wet bunning another shot, maybe it'll be easier without the relaxed ends (please be long enough ). I haven't been to work since my BC and I think it's still a little too daring to wear it out and I don't have the time to cowash that early in the morning anyway, so it'd be nice to have a style I can do the night before.
And I don't want to do another bantu knot out for the rest of my life.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

........................................


----------



## Murjani

BCing as I type...lawd knows i couldn't take it no more



To embrace your natural self..is truly the ultimate freedom


----------



## LoveCraze

Murjani said:


> BCing as I type...lawd knows i couldn't take it no more
> 
> 
> 
> To embrace your natural self..is truly the ultimate freedom


 

Wow, congrats and make sure you take lots of pics!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Murjani, you know you better take pics.

Here is my hair today.  I think I'll do variations of this this summer.  My hair is soooo shrunken! lol


----------



## c0urtkneee

Murjani said:


> BCing as I type...lawd knows i couldn't take it no more
> 
> 
> 
> To embrace your natural self..is truly the ultimate freedom


 
yay; can`t wait to see!


----------



## jamoca5

Hey, ladies...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=473838



And that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## CurlTalk

Nearing 10 months post (on the 8th) and feeling the first urge to BC. Cut a small section of hair, wet it, and let it air dry; I *love* it!

I wanna go snip the rest right now, but...I'll see how I feel in a week.


----------



## c0urtkneee

jamoca5 said:


> Hey, ladies...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=473838
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all I'm gonna say


 
congrats to you ma`am. you have ALOT of hair.


----------



## Murjani

Well it all done...Im so happy

sorry my hair dried waiting on my camera batteries to charge. I will spend the rest of the evening twisting my hair...Im so excited.


----------



## KBA

Wow, it's exciting to see the recent BC's. I'm nearing 9 months, and its been a tough few weeks.I've been getting a lot of breakage of the relaxed hair...I hope that I can make it to 12 months...

Right now I've just been doing wet buns to cut back on my heat. 

Murjani--your BC looks great! You hair looks really lush and thick


----------



## LoveCraze

Murjani said:


> Well it all done...Im so happy
> 
> sorry my hair dried waiting on my camera batteries to charge. I will spend the rest of the evening twisting my hair...Im so excited.


 
Congratulations to you! Your hair looks great!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

11 weeks post today... I know its not much, but several months ago, I would have touched my hair up TWICE by now. Seeing all these BCs makes me want to go find the scissors I hid from myself...


----------



## caligirl2385

Murjani said:


> Well it all done...Im so happy
> 
> sorry my hair dried waiting on my camera batteries to charge. I will spend the rest of the evening twisting my hair...Im so excited.



It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## Murjani

Thanks ladies

Im still up twisting my hair...hopefully it will turn out right I will def post pics.


----------



## Grand Prix

Murjani said:


> Well it all done...Im so happy
> 
> sorry my hair dried waiting on my camera batteries to charge. I will spend the rest of the evening twisting my hair...Im so excited.


 
It looks so soft!
And man you cut off a lot of hair. But it's so worth it, isn't it? 
Congrats!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

to all the recent BCers you ladies are making me want to chop it off with all of these beautiful heads of natural hair.


----------



## dr.j

Murjani said:


> Well it all done...Im so happy
> 
> sorry my hair dried waiting on my camera batteries to charge. I will spend the rest of the evening twisting my hair...Im so excited.


 
Yay, Murjani! 
Congratulations! Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Any texture twins out there? So I can stalk ya Or we can bond and grow together?


----------



## wontonfm

Slow and steady!  Just past 10 months.  Not sure how many more months to go but probably A LOT


----------



## jerseygurl

I'll be 6 months post in 2 weeks and I am loving my ng. I did a protein treatment with aphogee yesterday and did an overnight DC. This morning I washed it out and applied my skala g3 ceramide DC then washed it out. Let me tell you my ng was popping the coils were more defined and I was shocked!!! I'm under the dryer right with about 12 flexirods in my hair. I would take pics but my camera decided today was the day it would go kaput 

To all the recent Bc'ers congrats!!!


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx

I think we can start by stating:

I recently trimmed around 2 inches of relaxed ends only have like 1 inch left. When i decided to transition my hair was pretty heat damaged, every time i flat iron or blow dried my hair was split end city. So that's why i couldn't hold on to any growth.

1. How far into your transition are you?
It's in my siggy.
2. What's your transition goal?
Well i'm almost completely natural,so im currently above apl, so i guess just keep growing and maintain my hair healthy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I BCed ladies, I'll continue to pop in to cheer you on!


----------



## KnottyGurl

Hi ladies  I'll make this short and sweet. I've decided to transition...again. Last year I BC after transitioning for 15 months. About 4 months later, I texlaxed. I was going thru alot of stuff and was stressed out. I guess I took it out on my hair.  I really loved my hair too, don't know why I did it.

 Anyway, I decided a couple of days ago to give it another try. Even though I'm not looking forward to how long it will take, I am hopeful that I'll have a healthier transition. Last time, I used alot of heat to keep it straight (blow dry/flat iron about 1-3 times per week), really came to depend heat. This time, I wash/condition 1-2 times per week, air dry, then blow dry the roots only (hand dryer and brush with balls on the tips) for 1-2 minutes. NO flat iron or other appliances allowed. I've also learned how to keep my hair moisturized from root to ends. I think I'll be wearing braids for a while starting 2 weeks from now.

I'm glad that I've been texlaxing b/c it's trained me to manage thick hair/roots. I look forward to transitioning with you ladies for at least 18-24 months. No more early BC. I definitely wasn't ready for TWA  

Guess this wasn't short or sweet 

Happy Transitioning!

Gg


----------



## CaliDiamond

I am so tempted to chop as  I see alla this hair comin in. I will just stay on a steady road with my wet bunning and roller setting until the urge passes.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

how long would you say it would take during a transition to get to apl? 18 months perhaps? just curious


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^ I think it would take about 2 years to get a good amount at apl.....well at least that's my goal....so I can do wl in the next yr


----------



## Chrissmiss

Offically Transitioning as of today!!!

1. 5.5 weeks
2. One Year


----------



## Stepiphanie

Hi ladies,

Haven't been around much lately. Just wanted to say hello and tell everyone to KUTGW. Congrats to all the recent BCers!! and yes I myself took the plunge and did mine on memorial day. I haven't really taken many pics, but I do plan on taking some more pics and making a thread with lots of pics. For now I've attached a pic of a one day old twist out, and a failed attempt at a wng, don't think they're for me. Thanks to all of you for being so supportive and inspiring through this process, I will continue to stop in every now and again.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

your hair looks so pretty! how long did you transition for?


----------



## Boujoichic

Im 12 mos post 
Goal Im not sure how long it will take but to trim off all the relaxed ends a little at a time and hopefully still make APL


----------



## Stepiphanie

Thanks I'm loving it so far! I transitioned for 14 mths.



ZkittyKurls said:


> your hair looks so pretty! how long did you transition for?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

HMMM. Good question I would like to know the answer to this as well. Anymore thoughts?



ZkittyKurls said:


> how long would you say it would take during a transition to get to apl? 18 months perhaps? just curious


----------



## Grand Prix

Stepiphanie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Haven't been around much lately. Just wanted to say hello and tell everyone to KUTGW. Congrats to all the recent BCers!! and yes I myself took the plunge and did mine on memorial day. I haven't really taken many pics, but I do plan on taking some more pics and making a thread with lots of pics. For now I've attached a pic of a one day old twist out, and a failed attempt at a wng, don't think they're for me. Thanks to all of you for being so supportive and inspiring through this process, I will continue to stop in every now and again.


 
Ooh how pretty! I love your texture and it looks really good on you!!


----------



## dr.j

Stepiphanie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Haven't been around much lately. Just wanted to say hello and tell everyone to KUTGW. Congrats to all the recent BCers!! and yes I myself took the plunge and did mine on memorial day. I haven't really taken many pics, but I do plan on taking some more pics and making a thread with lots of pics. For now I've attached a pic of a one day old twist out, and a failed attempt at a wng, don't think they're for me. Thanks to all of you for being so supportive and inspiring through this process, I will continue to stop in every now and again.


 

Congratulations, Stepiphanie!! 
You have a lot of nice and thick growth!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hey Steph congrats girl.

I'm loving my ng it's so luscious. And hopefully I can manage it well cos I don't plan on BCing anytime soon. I don't want anything shorter than SL


----------



## GeauXavi

hey ladies I'm trying to find a transitioning buddy! I'm going natural for the second time, but actually transitioning for the first! i'm very impatient, and need the extra motivation so that I don't chop before at least my 6 month or 27 week mark! I'm currently 7.5 weeks post.

Also...I was wondering if I have a texture twin also... I'm 4a, but my hair is super-fine and soft. here is a ng pic. Happy Transitioning ladies!


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm getting a strong urge to chop today...I'm hoping the feeling passes. I straightened my hair today and the relaxed ends were so lame that I wore my hair up. I'm trying to talk myself out of it since I'm aiming for an 18 month transition. Help!!


----------



## CurlTalk

I just purchased my shears from Sally's! Can't wait to BC--hopefully within the week!


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!  It's been a while since I've been in this thread!  I am still hanging in there!  I'm currently a little over 6 months post.  Last week had gotten tough for me though, I was ready to give in to the creamy crack.  I sort of suspected that I will feel that way right before the 6 months, since I could never go past 20 weeks when stretching.  Well, I made it over that hump and I believe that I can make it to December without big chopping.  I will say though that I'm a little anxious, because I love seeing the texture of my new growth and really want to see what my hair will look like without the relaxed ends.  But, I'm so used to having long hair now, that I think I can calm myself down for another 6-12 months.

I need help though!  I want to know how to keep my new growth moisturized and soft.  I have soft fine hair and I am 4a (at least that's what I've been told).


----------



## divinefavor

I'vr attached some pictures of my new growth!  I took these on saturday while I was rollersetting my hair with really small magnetic rollers.  I hope they're clear enough to see them!  Um, excuse the fat face on the last pic.


----------



## candigyrl0830

sooo... i'm kinda getting tired of the maintenance involved in doing my flat twist outs (i can't sleep in any style so i have to retwist EVERY night) even though i LOVE the way that they look. does anyone have any good ideas for really quick (like 15 mins or less)/low maintenance styles (very little to no nighttime preperation and morning styling). that i can do? just to give a better idea of what i am working with..after about 5 1/2 months of transitioning I have discovered that my hair is about shoulder length now. not really sure how much new growth i have as it is difficult to measure. any ideas ladies?????


----------



## CurlTalk

My ten month post-iversary was yesterday! WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## CurlTalk

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning!  It's been a while since I've been in this thread!  I am still hanging in there!  I'm currently a little over 6 months post.  Last week had gotten tough for me though, I was ready to give in to the creamy crack.  I sort of suspected that I will feel that way right before the 6 months, since I could never go past 20 weeks when stretching.  Well, I made it over that hump and I believe that I can make it to December without big chopping.  I will say though that I'm a little anxious, because I love seeing the texture of my new growth and really want to see what my hair will look like without the relaxed ends.  But, I'm so used to having long hair now, that I think I can calm myself down for another 6-12 months.
> 
> I need help though!  I want to know how to keep my new growth moisturized and soft.  I have soft fine hair and I am 4a (at least that's what I've been told).



First: congratulations for making it to 6 months!

Secondly: Condition condition condition! Moisturize moisturize moisturize! I can't stress it enough! I DC about 2X a week (1X if I'm being lazy), and am very thorough when I moisturize (which is usually only on wash days). This keeps my new growth soft and manageable. One more thing: be sure to seal after moisturizing using the correct oil for your hair, as this is key in locking in moisture. My hair is fine with EVOO to seal, but it's too light for my sister's hair; I have to use coconut oil or shea butter to seal her hair.  Also, I notice that when my I'm due for a clarifying wash and/or a protein treatment, my hair doesn't hold moisture like it should; maybe clarifying or doing a light protein (both followed with a supermoisturelicious DC) might help. 

HTH!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I am noticing then when my hair needs to be clarified, after I rinse off my conditioner, my curls/coils are much smaller and less defined.

Anyone else?


----------



## CurlTalk

^^Hm...interesting. When I need to clarify, my hair doesnt curl up--it just sort of limps in poofy waves, if that makes any sense, and no amount of twirling will make it curl (even on sections that ive taken the relaxed ends off of)...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

candigyrl0830 said:


> sooo... i'm kinda getting tired of the maintenance involved in doing my flat twist outs (i can't sleep in any style so i have to retwist EVERY night) even though i LOVE the way that they look. does anyone have any good ideas for really quick (like 15 mins or less)/low maintenance styles (very little to no nighttime preperation and morning styling). that i can do? just to give a better idea of what i am working with..after about 5 1/2 months of transitioning I have discovered that my hair is about shoulder length now. not really sure how much new growth i have as it is difficult to measure. any ideas ladies?????


 
Only thing I can suggest are ponies, buns or braids (yarn, tree, crochet, box). I always rebraid my hair in 2-4  braids when I have a braidout


----------



## divinefavor

CurlTalk said:


> First: congratulations for making it to 6 months!
> 
> Secondly: Condition condition condition! Moisturize moisturize moisturize! I can't stress it enough! I DC about 2X a week (1X if I'm being lazy), and am very thorough when I moisturize (which is usually only on wash days). This keeps my new growth soft and manageable. One more thing: be sure to seal after moisturizing using the correct oil for your hair, as this is key in locking in moisture. My hair is fine with EVOO to seal, but it's too light for my sister's hair; I have to use coconut oil or shea butter to seal her hair.  Also, I notice that when my I'm due for a clarifying wash and/or a protein treatment, my hair doesn't hold moisture like it should; maybe clarifying or doing a light protein (both followed with a supermoisturelicious DC) might help.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much for the reminder of the moisturizing, clarifying, and light protein treatments!  I used to do this religiously, but have gotten very lazy over the past year.  I need to get back on my game, I don't want to start experiencing breakage (which I have a little spot of breakage in the back now).  Thanks again for your help!

I've been using Aveda products on my relaxed hair for about 4 years now.  Does Aveda products work well on natural hair?


----------



## divinefavor

CurlTalk said:


> First: congratulations for making it to 6 months!
> 
> Secondly: Condition condition condition! Moisturize moisturize moisturize! I can't stress it enough! I DC about 2X a week (1X if I'm being lazy), and am very thorough when I moisturize (which is usually only on wash days). This keeps my new growth soft and manageable. One more thing: be sure to seal after moisturizing using the correct oil for your hair, as this is key in locking in moisture. My hair is fine with EVOO to seal, but it's too light for my sister's hair; I have to use coconut oil or shea butter to seal her hair.  Also, I notice that when my I'm due for a clarifying wash and/or a protein treatment, my hair doesn't hold moisture like it should; maybe clarifying or doing a light protein (both followed with a supermoisturelicious DC) might help.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much for the reminder of the moisturizing, clarifying, and light protein treatments!  I used to do this religiously, but have gotten very lazy over the past year.  I need to get back on my game, I don't want to start experiencing breakage (which I have a little spot of breakage in the back now).  Thanks again for your help!

I've been using Aveda products on my relaxed hair for about 4 years now.  Does Aveda products work well on natural hair?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

Just checking in to see how my girls are doing. I know I am done transitioning, but just wanted to let you all know that my hair is doing great and I am currently BSL! (all natural). Yesterday I cut layers into it (myself) for a better shape straight and curly, and I am getting highlights next week. I will post pictures of the finished proucts for you all.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^ Oooh I can't wait to see your highlights!!!


----------



## iri9109

I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THIS THREAD!!!!

ummmm i'm not transitioning anymore.....b/c i BC'd 2 months ago 


check out my fotki for pics :
http://public.fotki.com/iri9109/

but keep up the good work ladies ...hang in there


----------



## candigyrl0830

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Only thing I can suggest are ponies, buns or braids (yarn, tree, crochet, box). I always rebraid my hair in 2-4 braids when I have a braidout


 
hmmmmm...i was thinking of retwisting in bigger twists but i was scared to try it. I think i might try it out though. I may just switch to the braidouts though since i don't have to do as many to make it look the way i want to. thanks for the idea!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ok. So my hair is just now making SL. I don't want to put heat on my hair because I'm scared that it will cause heat damage to my NG. So I've decided to do wet bunning because my hair feels better than if I just WNG Only problem is... I don't really know where to start. How to keep my NG flat, how I should be bunning or ANYTHING! HELP!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

What are some of the DCs you ladies are using to get your hair soft?


----------



## TruMe

Miryoku said:


> Ok. So my hair is just now making SL. I don't want to put heat on my hair because I'm scared that it will cause heat damage to my NG. So I've decided to do wet bunning because my hair feels better than if I just WNG Only problem is... I don't really know where to start. How to keep my NG flat, how I should be bunning or ANYTHING! HELP!!!


 
I just recently did a wet ponytail and the first day was pretty bad but then I tried styling my hair and then tying a silk scarf around my head.  When I woke up in the morning, my hair was the first thing that I did so that I could have the scarf on for as long as possible.  Then I went ahead and did all the rest of my stuff (which ended up having the scarf on for about 30-45 minutes).  That did an AMAZING job at keeping my hair flat.  My only problem with wet bunning and ponytails is that I am deathly afraid of breakage at the hair band line.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## NessaNessa

Hey Ladies!!!  

Im new to this thread and am having a horrible time with my hair.  I am so frustrated.  I am ~ 4-5 months post relaxer.  My hair is soooooo dry.  I have tried everything I can think of.  Last night I applied an avacodo, honey, banana, olive oil, aussie moist mixture to my hair and set under dryer for 30 minutes.  It was still DRY AND HARD TO MANAGE!!!

I was so frustrated I thought of relaxing.  What is a really good moisturizing DEEP CONISH that gives good slip.

I dont know what going on with my hair.  Its never been like this.  I also clarified prior to DC'ing.

HELP!!! 

This isnt the 1st time ive tried to transition.  I ve gone as far as 7 months before but this is the first time it has been so difficult.  I dont even want to 'do' my hair.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MummysGirl said:


> KUTGW!
> 
> I think I need to buy myself a good flat iron (although I'll end up using it only 2-3 times a year ).
> 
> I'm very sure you can transition for a long time  I think I'll BC in 2 weeks (@ 18 months post) but I have a feeling I might go a little longer because my hair really isn't stressing me out, I just wanna play in all natural hair
> 
> Any pictures mrsjohnson?




I know that I'm sooo late in responding. I have no pics, my flatiron job lasted all of 1.5 days. I actually didn't know what to do with it. I braided it for a braidout then the rain came ...shortly afterwards the FLA heat and humidity killed it.


----------



## br0wney3z

Just checking in.  Almost 6 months post.  Currently in braids but thinking about taking them down, they have gotten messy and I've lost 3 braids, with my hair attached in the last few weeks.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Tomorrow will make 10 weeks! Usually at this point I would have had *2* perms and I would have been halfway to my *third*. I plan to braid up my hair in about 11 weeks (about 5 months post! ) before the fall semester begins. I will keep those braids in until Columbus Day or Thanksgiving. And then I'll get another set to last me until midway around December.

 I haven't been able to get a comb through my hair in ages (unless it's been flatironed) and I have to separate my hair into sections when it has DC in it or I'll be detangling for a while.


----------



## chelleyrock

I know this is the transitioners support thread, but I don't know how much longer I'll be able to fight the BC itch.  

I am sick and tired of re-braiding/re-twisting my hair EVERY night for my braidouts/twistouts.  Then, having to add rods to the scraggly ends.  It's killing me.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^Girl 18 months is an accomplishment and my goal. If you are ready to chop then chop and post many pics!!!


----------



## chelleyrock

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^Girl 18 months is an accomplishment and my goal. If you are ready to chop then chop and post many pics!!!



Thank you.  I just hope I don't regret it if I decide to do it.  I'm scared.


----------



## GeauXavi

I did and overnight dc with parnevu hair mayo...my relaxed hair and ng both love it!


----------



## Grand Prix

NessaNessa said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> Im new to this thread and am having a horrible time with my hair. I am so frustrated. I am ~ 4-5 months post relaxer. My hair is soooooo dry. I have tried everything I can think of. Last night I applied an avacodo, honey, banana, olive oil, aussie moist mixture to my hair and set under dryer for 30 minutes. It was still DRY AND HARD TO MANAGE!!!
> 
> I was so frustrated I thought of relaxing. What is a really good moisturizing DEEP CONISH that gives good slip.
> 
> I dont know what going on with my hair. Its never been like this. I also clarified prior to DC'ing.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> This isnt the 1st time ive tried to transition. I ve gone as far as 7 months before but this is the first time it has been so difficult. I dont even want to 'do' my hair.


 
Months 4-5 are hard for a lot of people, your ng is becoming an "important" part of your hair, so to say, so this is the time (or it was for me) to find out what your natural hair needs. Once you do, it will last you your entire transition. 





♦K.O♦ said:


> I am noticing then when my hair needs to be clarified, after I rinse off my conditioner, my curls/coils are much smaller and less defined.
> 
> Anyone else?


 


CurlTalk said:


> ^^Hm...interesting. When I need to clarify, my hair doesnt curl up--it just sort of limps in poofy waves, if that makes any sense, and no amount of twirling will make it curl (even on sections that ive taken the relaxed ends off of)...


 
How do you guys know this! 
All I did my entire transition was trying to keep my relaxed ends from breaking off and my ng detangled. Now I'm at total loss to actually make my natural hair _look_ good.
I'll try clarifying. I use ORS creamy aloe shampoo, that's okay right?



divinefavor said:


> I'vr attached some pictures of my new growth! I took these on saturday while I was rollersetting my hair with really small magnetic rollers. I hope they're clear enough to see them! Um, excuse the fat face on the last pic.


 
Ohh it turned out very cute. Impressive for 6 months post!



chelleyrock said:


> I know this is the transitioners support thread, but I don't know how much longer I'll be able to fight the BC itch.
> 
> I am sick and tired of re-braiding/re-twisting my hair EVERY night for my braidouts/twistouts. Then, having to add rods to the scraggly ends. It's killing me.


 
Yeah this is the transitioners support thread so I'll say nothing about 18 months of ng being a nice amount of natural hair.. 
I will say that BC'ing might not help you with not having to do your hair every day.
Washing/detangling is so much easier now but time spent on styling basically stays the same.
Unless of course you're planning to wash and go, but if 2nd day hair doesn't work for you now it may not work for you when you're natural either so that might leave you washing and going every morning.

(If you do chop, don't forget the pics!)


----------



## blksndrlla

Sooo...I may BKT or relax...the SSK's are killing me! However, I am not sure. Hopefully, I will be weaved up soon and will decide after that.


----------



## c0urtkneee

ladies! i need some help. i`ve been doing bantu knots & i have finally gotten them perfect, however when i go outside...my roots poof & frizz. *any ideas on how to fix this?* i do them on straightened hair & i apply cantu`s leave in before i put them in.


----------



## 2inspireU

blksndrlla said:


> Sooo...I may BKT or relax...the SSK's are killing me! However, I am not sure. Hopefully, I will be weaved up soon and will decide after that.



Do you use a serum to seal? If not, please try it before deciding to relax or BKT. Since I have switched to sealing with a serum instead of using oils, SSK are a thing of my past.


----------



## fivetimestwo

chelleyrock said:


> I know this is the transitioners support thread, but I don't know how much longer I'll be able to fight the BC itch.
> 
> I am sick and tired of re-braiding/re-twisting my hair EVERY night for my braidouts/twistouts.  Then, having to add rods to the scraggly ends.  It's killing me.




I feel your pain girl!  I was examining my scrawny ends today and contemplated (briefly) chopping. I'm still not comfortable with my length yet though so I'm going to try and stick it out. It's getting hard though...


----------



## Majestye

Help! Transitioner down!  I am already feeling defeated transitioning.  I have 12 weeks of NG and my last relaxer in March was more like a texlax (didn't get straight at all, which I prefer anyway!).  So it seems more of my hair has texture than I thought.  I've been weaved up all year, but in between installs with all the humidity and rain this past week, my hair is like a big cotton ball under some texlaxed, relaxed hair! 

I started thinking, maybe I should just texlax, I'm not gonna make it.  (it's so hard to kick the relaxer!)Or maybe I should try the BKT...but I am going to put my weave back in next week, so that doesn't make sense...except I want my leave out to blend and I don't want it to break off.  But when I looked in the mirror my NG texture...I want to see what it will look like all grown out.  ...HELP!  bc is not an option for me!


----------



## Foxglove

Majestye said:


> Help! Transitioner down!  I am already feeling defeated transitioning.  I have 12 weeks of NG and my last relaxer in March was more like a texlax (didn't get straight at all, which I prefer anyway!).  So it seems more of my hair has texture than I thought.  I've been weaved up all year, but in between installs with all the humidity and rain this past week, my hair is like a big cotton ball under some texlaxed, relaxed hair!
> 
> I started thinking, maybe I should just texlax, I'm not gonna make it.  (it's so hard to kick the relaxer!)Or maybe I should try the BKT...but I am going to put my weave back in next week, so that doesn't make sense...except I want my leave out to blend and I don't want it to break off.  But when I looked in the mirror my NG texture...I want to see what it will look like all grown out.  ...HELP!  bc is not an option for me!



You have to evaluate why you really want to go natural. 3-4 months is a tough place for many transitioners (also 7-8 months). I remember this was about when I put braids in my hair bc I was getting frustrated dealing with the 2 textures. If you want to continue transitioning I strongly recommend putting in some kind of protective style so you don't have to deal with the 2 textures for a while


----------



## Foxglove

c0urtkneee said:


> ladies! i need some help. i`ve been doing bantu knots & i have finally gotten them perfect, however when i go outside...my roots poof & frizz. *any ideas on how to fix this?* i do them on straightened hair & i apply cantu`s leave in before i put them in.



You could try mixing a little bit of gel or setting lotion to your leave in


----------



## Foxglove

blksndrlla said:


> Sooo...I may BKT or relax...the SSK's are killing me! However, I am not sure. Hopefully, I will be weaved up soon and will decide after that.



You've been transitioning for so long! Why the change?

ETA sorry for the multiple posts guys, I haven't been on in a while so I'm responding to everything as I read it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^ ITA.... blksndrlla what were your initial transitioning plans (i.e. BC/ no BC)?


----------



## ♦K.O♦

52 weeeeeeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Grand Prix said:


> How do you guys know this!
> All I did my entire transition was trying to keep my relaxed ends from breaking off and my ng detangled. Now I'm at total loss to actually make my natural hair _look_ good.
> I'll try clarifying. I use ORS creamy aloe shampoo, that's okay right?




For me, even with my relaxed hair on the ends, the curls/coils/kinks pop when they are properly moisturized and free of build-up.  For example, Nexxus Therappee Shampoo and Nexxus Humectress Conditioner ALWAYS equals great definition and softness.  When I condition wash, Organix conditioners or Loreal also provides great definition.  

I have never used the ORS creamy aloe.  Is it similar to cream of nature?


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm having some of the same problems as *Majestye*

I'm also 12 weeks post and I'm already experiencing breakage at the damarction line!  I didn't think it would be this soon. Maybe like at month 6 or 7, yea, but I'm not even 3 months into my transition yet! I've even been giving my hair a good balance of moisture and protein. Its not severe breakage, but it is still there and I feel like  I wish I could just got get some kinky twist or a weave, but my wallet is not allowing me to do that at this point in my life. As well as braids split my scalp open because I have a very sensitive scalp. (seriously, there will be red scars in my head that look likes like somebody took a razor in between every braid.) I feel like


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

♦K.O♦ said:


> For me, even with my relaxed hair on the ends, the curls/coils/kinks pop when they are properly moisturized and free of build-up. For example, Nexxus Therappee Shampoo and Nexxus Humectress Conditioner ALWAYS equals great definition and softness. When I condition wash, Organix conditioners or Loreal also provides great definition.
> 
> I have never used the ORS creamy aloe. Is it similar to cream of nature?


 
I THINK ORS creamy aloe is a clarifier/chelating poo


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Miryoku said:


> I'm having some of the same problems as *Majestye*
> 
> I'm also 12 weeks post and I'm already experiencing breakage at the damarction line!  I didn't think it would be this soon. Maybe like at month 6 or 7, yea, but I'm not even 3 months into my transition yet! I've even been giving my hair a good balance of moisture and protein. Its not severe breakage, but it is still there and I feel like  I wish I could just got get some kinky twist or a weave, but my wallet is not allowing me to do that at this point in my life. As well as braids split my scalp open because I have a very sensitive scalp. (seriously, there will be red scars in my head that look likes like somebody took a razor in between every braid.) I feel like


 

How often are you manipulating your hair? Do you use heat?


IDK if I can give good advice because I don't even pay attention to shedding or breakage so I wouldn't know what to do to solve it other than low-manipulation and cutting down on heat. OR maybe you NEED heat and low-manipulation. What's your reggie?


----------



## KurlyNinja

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> How often are you manipulating your hair? Do you use heat?
> IDK if I can give good advice because I don't even pay attention to shedding or breakage so I wouldn't know what to do to solve it other than low-manipulation and cutting down on heat. OR maybe you NEED heat and low-manipulation. What's your reggie?



I haven't used heat since April. I'm on a personal no heat challenge. I'm trying not to use heat again until i'm at least 100% natural. I just started my Hair Care Journey back in March so my reggie is just now starting to stabilize itself out.

Co-wash 5+ times a week 
DC 1-2 a week.
Spray Aphogee Keratine & Green Tea on top of my DC 1x a week
Shampoo 2x a month with Skala Shea Butter
Clarify 1x a month Neutrogena Clarifying Shampoo

After my co-washes I usually just wet bun and it air dries. Sometimes I do a two strand twist for the weekend.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Miryoku said:


> I haven't used heat since April. I'm on a personal no heat challenge. I'm trying not to use heat again until i'm at least 100% natural. I just started my Hair Care Journey back in March so my reggie is just now starting to stabilize itself out.
> 
> Co-wash 5+ times a week
> DC 1-2 a week.
> Spray Aphogee Keratine & Green Tea on top of my DC 1x a week
> Shampoo 2x a month with Skala Shea Butter
> Clarify 1x a month Neutrogena Clarifying Shampoo
> 
> After my co-washes I usually just wet bun and it air dries. Sometimes I do a two strand twist for the weekend.


 

Have you ever considered that to be way too much manipulation? Maybe your hair can't take the frequent washing. Mine used to in the beginning of my journey, but now it can't, so I've cut back on the washing. Maybe you need a style that you can keep in for 1 wk or 2....idk just a suggestion


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'll be 1 year post in 3 weeks; I can't believe it, time goes by so fast.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Have you ever considered that to be way too much manipulation? Maybe your hair can't take the frequent washing. Mine used to in the beginning of my journey, but now it can't, so I've cut back on the washing. Maybe you need a style that you can keep in for 1 wk or 2....idk just a suggestion



I think that may be too much manipulation.    Washing every day is too much for some people.  Maybe every other day?

Also, how are you detangling?  Proper detangling is just as important as moisture and protein.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Okay, so I just washed.  I braid my hair to stretch it out.  I put a roller on the ends of the hair, and I get a braid out look.  Since I am one year post, I decided to document some things.  My relaxed hair is really light compared to my natural hair, and while it may weigh my natural hair down, I think that it does so only a little bit.  

In the back of my head (where I wouldn't miss the cut) I cut the relaxed hair off of a small section. That is my 4b section.  Anyway, the shrinkage is ridiculous.  My hair was damp, I took a little bit of my garnier shine wax and those two little coils popped up.  



















The rest of the pics of my hair are from the front/side, where the texture can look like anything on a regular (my hair was damp, and I combed and brushed it).






\


----------



## KurlyNinja

♦K.O♦ said:


> I think that may be too much manipulation.    Washing every day is too much for some people.  Maybe every other day?
> 
> Also, how are you detangling?  Proper detangling is just as important as moisture and protein.




I only detangle with codish in my hair and I first finger comb then use a seamless wide tooth comb. I try to check the hair in the comb to see if its just shed hair. The past month or so, I have been getting nothing but shed hair. I've been so happy about that, but this past week I've started to see some long hairs in my comb without the white bulb and the ends aren't curly. So I know it has to be breakage from the demarcation line. I just don't know why this is starting now!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I know this isnt for everyone, but I dont detangle with conditioner in my hair.  I detangle with leave-in and oil (and sometimes a serum) in my hair.  I also finger comb, use a wide tooth, and THEN use a brush.  I never have mats AND my retention has been on point.

Perhaps your hair would do better to detangle after rinsing out your conditioner?


----------



## MummysGirl

I'm 77 weeks post and I'm back 

I had a straw set done for my friend's wedding: 






I'm back in London and this is two day old hair:




I had it done at a salon and wasn't too pleased with how my hair was combed (which I ofcourse let them know so they were a little gentler ). I can't wait to deep condition and cowash my hair... one thing I know is, I'm going to add this to my styles,  it!

Chop date still looks like it's gonna be 20th June 



MummysGirl said:


> 76 weeks post
> 
> My transition is still going well. It's so funny looking at my hair wet because my natrual hair is much longer than my relaxed ends now so I have a big bush of hair, with very straight ends when my hair's wet. I know, at this point, ladies in my gym look at my wet hair wondering what's going on with it but who cares?
> 
> I've had my hair in a bun for the last couple of weeks. I cowash my hair (in braids or loose) and airdry in a bun 3 times a week. Before bed, I take down the bun, moisturise and seal and put my hair back up, laying it down with a scarf. Next day, I moisturise and seal after my workout and apply a little gel then lay down my hair with a scarf.
> 
> My friend's wedding is next weekend and I spent a lot of time wondering what to do with my hair but I now I know  I will blow dry my hair the night before, and put my hair in flat twists (or should I do cornrows?), curling the ends on flexirods, Next morning - twistout/braidout. If I get sweaty... I'll pull my hair up into a puff.
> 
> I'll be back in a little under 2 weeks with pictures
> 
> KUTGW Ladies


----------



## KurlyNinja

♦K.O♦ said:


> I know this isnt for everyone, but I dont detangle with conditioner in my hair.  I detangle with leave-in and oil (and sometimes a serum) in my hair.  I also finger comb, use a wide tooth, and THEN use a brush.  I never have mats AND my retention has been on point.
> 
> Perhaps your hair would do better to detangle after rinsing out your conditioner?




Thanks for the tip! I will definitely try that out!


----------



## c0urtkneee

welcome back MG, your hair looks so cute!


----------



## kapriss_des_iles

hello girls,
I know im kind of late in this challenge bu Can I be in ?
Im 4a/4B, APL

my regi :
*- Shampoo once a week with *
1)shikakai/amla/neem/fenugrec/hibiscus powder + water+ honey + coconut milk + olive oil (drops)
OR
2)AO HSR + honey + glycerin + 3 drops of CON (green bottle)

*-Deep condish once a week with*
1)Rhassoul deep condish cube( from anita grant) + AO HSR
OR
2)Apoghee 2min+ honey
OR
3)AO HSR + eggs + honey +rosemary EO

*- leave in  once a week *:
1)Apoghee keratin & green tea
+
2)Lemongrass transtioning creme (darcy's botanical)
+
3)Madagascar vanilla butter (darcy's botanical)

*- Moisturizer :*
no need : i do it once a week with darc'ys creme and butter and my hair is wonderfully moisturised during a whole week.

*-Hair growth aid :*
1) (EVERY DAY)oil free serum(alchoolic) infused with rosemary leaf with rosemary, pepermint, tea tree, ylan ylang, bay essential oils+ nettle powder+ wheat germ protein + honequat
2) (once a week) honey comb rejuvenator(komaza care)


My goal ne full year transitioning

Here are my lenght (taken 1 month ago WITH NG not flat ironed) and texture(taken 15 days ago) :




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fivetimestwo

♦K.O♦ said:


> I know this isnt for everyone, but I dont detangle with conditioner in my hair.  I detangle with leave-in and oil (and sometimes a serum) in my hair.  I also finger comb, use a wide tooth, and THEN use a brush.  I never have mats AND my retention has been on point.
> 
> Perhaps your hair would do better to detangle after rinsing out your conditioner?



This is what I used to do and now that you mention this, I think I need to go back to detangling like this.  I think some people's hair is just too fragile to manipulate while wet like that.


----------



## Alta Angel

Your hair looks fabulous!!  I can't wait until you are completely natural so that I can see how creative you will be with your hairstyles!  Is that too selfish...me wanting you to BC so I can benefit from seeing your natural hairstyles?

In other news, I BC'd my nape area.  It is six inches long and still long enough for my bun without being tight.  I cracked up when I saw the shrinkage!  From 6 inches to 3 inches in seconds...gotta love shrinkage.  I will be 18 months in late Nov, so I will see where I am then and hopefully cut the rest.





MummysGirl said:


> I'm 77 weeks post and I'm back
> 
> I had a straw set done for my friend's wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in London and this is two day old hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it done at a salon and wasn't too pleased with how my hair was combed (which I ofcourse let them know so they were a little gentler ). I can't wait to deep condition and cowash my hair... one thing I know is, I'm going to add this to my styles,  it!
> 
> Chop date still looks like it's gonna be 20th June


----------



## Jewell

♦K.O♦ said:


> I know this isnt for everyone, but I dont detangle with conditioner in my hair.  I detangle with leave-in and oil (and sometimes a serum) in my hair.  I also finger comb, use a wide tooth, and THEN use a brush.  I never have mats AND my retention has been on point.
> 
> Perhaps your hair would do better to detangle after rinsing out your conditioner?



This is EXACTLY what I've done for years.  My hair is tender when wet, and I worry about combing it in the shower with condish in.  I only do that if it is especially tangled.  Usually I just towel dry, apply leave-in creams, oil, serum, then comb out one section at a time.  This works best for me.

UPDATE: Still going strong on the transition!  Will be 11 mos post June 22.  So excited at the thought of how much hair I'll have this time next year.


----------



## blksndrlla

2inspireU said:


> Do you use a serum to seal? If not, please try it before deciding to relax or BKT. Since I have switched to sealing with a serum instead of using oils, SSK are a thing of my past.


 
What type of serum would you suggest? I tried oil rinsing yesterday...it may be an answer...if I can find a lighter oil. My hair is so oily right now!!!



Foxglove said:


> You've been transitioning for so long! Why the change?
> 
> ETA sorry for the multiple posts guys, I haven't been on in a while so I'm responding to everything as I read it


 



arm445 said:


> ^^ ITA.... blksndrlla what were your initial transitioning plans (i.e. BC/ no BC)?


 
I originally intended on BCing...especially by this July (2 years), but I am a slow grower...so, I won't be cutting then. I am just frustrated with my hair at this point. I wanted the ability to wear my curls and straight hair, but it seems that each has its own down side...(curly styles = ssk straight styles = risk of heat damage or my recent experience of white dot breakage) I am still on the fence about what I will do. I only had a relaxer 5 years of my life...but this is the first time I did my own hair. I plan of wearing brobraz the rest of the summer and just seeing how I feel. If I like it, I may just keep it weaved up for the majority of the year until I decide differently.


----------



## MummysGirl

It's ok, I can't wait until I am completely natural too... I'm really looking forward to it 

I have no area that's completely natural yet... don't start giving me ideas to BC a section  instead of everything 

We are definitely hair twins cos my hair looks and acts like yours 



Alta Angel said:


> Your hair looks fabulous!!  I can't wait until you are completely natural so that I can see how creative you will be with your hairstyles!  Is that too selfish...me wanting you to BC so I can benefit from seeing your natural hairstyles?
> 
> In other news, I BC'd my nape area.  It is six inches long and still long enough for my bun without being tight.  I cracked up when I saw the shrinkage!  From 6 inches to 3 inches in seconds...gotta love shrinkage.  I will be 18 months in late Nov, so I will see where I am then and hopefully cut the rest.


----------



## TruMe

6 months 2 weeks post relaxer

1 month of no heat!!!

Length check coming tonight.


----------



## divinefavor

Conqueror_aka said:


> I did and overnight dc with parnevu hair mayo...my relaxed hair and ng both love it!



Do you follow up with a moisturizng conditioner or add any oils to it to get a balance of protein and moisture?


----------



## divinefavor

Grand Prix said:


> *Ohh it turned out very cute. Impressive for 6 months post!*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks very much for the compliment!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Any of you ladies ever use NTM Deep Recovery Mask? IF so, how was it?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> Your hair looks fabulous!!  I can't wait until you are completely natural so that I can see how creative you will be with your hairstyles!  Is that too selfish...me wanting you to BC so I can benefit from seeing your natural hairstyles?
> 
> In other news,* I BC'd my nape area*.  It is six inches long and still long enough for my bun without being tight.  I cracked up when I saw the shrinkage!  From 6 inches to 3 inches in seconds...gotta love shrinkage.  I will be 18 months in late Nov, so I will see where I am then and hopefully cut the rest.



WOW....we must be related for real. I did the same thing. Mine is 5 inches long. I'm keeping my eye on you and Mummy'sGirl because my hair is very similar. 

I posted pics in my fotkihttp://public.fotki.com/mrsjohnson/my-transition/my-2nd-bc-nape-only/


----------



## divinefavor

MG your hair looks great!


Question: Are any of you ladies dusting or doing little trims as you go through your transition process?  If so, what brand of shears are you using?  What's the price range?  If you have them, can someone post pics of the right type of shears to use.  TIA for your help!


----------



## CaliDiamond

^^ I am! I am maintaining at NL/SL until I am completely natural. I am impatient.lol.


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you 


divinefavor said:


> *MG your hair looks great!*
> 
> 
> Question: Are any of you ladies dusting or doing little trims as you go through your transition process? * If so, what brand of shears are you using?*  What's the price range?  If you have them, can someone post pics of the right type of shears to use.  TIA for your help!



I use salon scissors from Boots (a drugstore here in the UK) for trimming/dusting. I plan to buy a slightly more expensive pair this week for my chop... not sure when or where yet.


----------



## MummysGirl

Alta Angel, mrsjohnson... I've heard (seen) chopping areas means you'll be BC'ing sooner than you think.
No more chopping 

mrsjohnson,  hair twin definitely!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> WOW....we must be related for real. I did the same thing. Mine is 5 inches long. I'm keeping my eye on you and Mummy'sGirl because my hair is very similar.
> 
> I posted pics in my fotkihttp://public.fotki.com/mrsjohnson/my-transition/my-2nd-bc-nape-only/


----------



## GeauXavi

Hey ladies! just an update...I'm almost 5 months post...(19 weeks) and I straightened today for a length check before I go into kinky twists on Friday I HAD to...I was getting the BC/Relaxer itch.

I was SO amazed to see the health of my hair...and some added length too! I co-washed with HE Hello Hydration, and used It's a 10 as a leave in, and Silk Elements as a heat protectant. The pics are below!

Also...I must say...my hair likes being treated like it's all natural now. I find my hair staying more moisturized when I do co-wash n go's with an oil, creamy leave in, and light gel. Are any of you experiencing this? I also attached a pic of my wng "puff" that i did this weekend


----------



## mrsjohnson75

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^	
Conqueror_aka Beautiful hair pics


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^ How did you get your puff curly like that? Itlooks natural


----------



## candigyrl0830

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^ How did you get your puff curly like that? Itlooks natural


 

...what she said...

i always wondered how other transitioners pull off WNG's. i am afraid to try. i feel like it would be a disaster for me.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

blksndrlla said:


> I originally intended on BCing...especially by this July (2 years), but I am a slow grower...so, I won't be cutting then. I am just frustrated with my hair at this point. I wanted the ability to wear my curls and straight hair, but it seems that each has its own down side...(curly styles = ssk straight styles = risk of heat damage or my recent experience of white dot breakage) I am still on the fence about what I will do. I only had a relaxer 5 years of my life...but this is the first time I did my own hair. I plan of wearing brobraz the rest of the summer and just seeing how I feel. If I like it, I may just keep it weaved up for the majority of the year until I decide differently.



What I have learned from this site, is that being relaxed or natural has its equal ups and downs; however, I'm confident that you will learn fast what your hair likes and dislikes as a natural. I think the sew-in is a good Idea, I was actually thinking about doing the same thing for the rest of the year (so I won't BC b-4 18 months). I'm not sure when your siggy pic was taken, but your natural hair is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Alta Angel

For real, I am going to sit down somewhere.  No more chopping for me...if anything this mini-BC has made me more hesitant to cut.  I need longer hair! 




MummysGirl said:


> Alta Angel, mrsjohnson... I've heard (seen) chopping areas means you'll be BC'ing sooner than you think.
> No more chopping
> 
> mrsjohnson,  hair twin definitely!


----------



## GeauXavi

@Candy and Femme:

Actually...My hair is texlaxed (unintentionally) so it curls up a little. To get my curls tighter and more defined...I scrunch it. I was thinking of doing a youtube tutorial...but i'm shy...lol!  The trick is to seal in the oil with your hair fresh out of the shower, and use a gel and hairspray...then scrunch the water out of your hair with an old tee shirt or paper towels while holding your head upside down...you can diffuse it after if you are short on time. 

it's a little tricky, but i got 3rd day hair just spritzing with water on the 2nd and 3rd day.


----------



## Alta Angel

I had my husband take some shots of my hair sprayed with water and Suave coconut.  I twisted it up and then took it down.  The pics came out horribly, but here goes.


----------



## destine2grow

I haven't been in here in a while but I wanted to update you ladies. I am 8 mths post. I took my braids out about 2 weeks ago. I also cut a lot of relaxed ends off. Granted I didn't have much because I was growing my hair out of a short cut. Before I got the braids one side of my head in the back had broke off significantly. I am battling dryness and trying to learn my hair texture, what ever that is. I don't want to take any picks  because I am hating this short hair and the puffiness. I am currently wearing wigs with my hair braided underneath. I will take pic on my next wash day. What are you ladies using to keep your hair moisturize. I am also waiting on an order from Qhemet Biologics.


----------



## MummysGirl

Alta Angel and mrsjohnson, give me some of that growth!!! I honestly doubt my hair is that long at the nape and I am (almost) 18 months post!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

That's alot of growth Alta Angel. Your nape is fully natural? I'll be ready to chop when I get to that length!


----------



## Alta Angel

Yes its 100%natural.  I pulled from the very bottom of my nape though.  Had I pulled from the ear area, it would have looked shorter.  The very back measures six inches, but shrinks to about 3.




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> That's alot of growth Alta Angel. Your nape is fully natural? I'll be ready to chop when I get to that length!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I am also Bumping this for Jaydensmommy a new member & transitioner.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> For real, I am going to sit down somewhere.  No more chopping for me...if anything this mini-BC has made me more hesitant to cut.  I need longer hair!



BTW.....GREAT GROWTH!!!

I agree! My cutting has made it harder for me to bun now. I have to use bobby pins in the back.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

My BF is so sweet he said "when are you doing your BC, so you can let your natural hair be free; stop worrying about length and just do it. I will ask you everyday until you get tired of me and just do it" this man is so crazy I told him I have a goal and he suggested that I do a video journal so when his daughter gets older she will be able to see the beauty behind my transition.  what a sweet guy and all this time I thought he was tired of me and my hair


----------



## divinefavor

conqueror_aka your hair looks great!


----------



## Majestye

Foxglove said:


> You have to evaluate why you really want to go natural. 3-4 months is a tough place for many transitioners (also 7-8 months). I remember this was about when I put braids in my hair bc I was getting frustrated dealing with the 2 textures. If you want to continue transitioning I strongly recommend putting in some kind of protective style so you don't have to deal with the 2 textures for a while


I have been learning how to deal with my hair... it's a journey...=)  I definitely plan to do a sew in... trying to justify the cost of EP hair!  but I'm more hopeful now, and so far committed to a healthy head of hair.. ah long hair!


----------



## TruMe

@arm445 - that is really sweet.  You've got a good one.  That's great you have someone on the other side (male) that is also supporting you in your journey.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ thanks he is great, I really thought he got aggrevated when I talked to him about my hair, but now I see he listens.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I have started using the crown & glory technique to detangle. and I LOVE it! Who is uses this method? And why has nobody told me about this before! This will make transitioning SO much easier!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

New discovery!

My flexis look way better when they are done on previously air dried hair!  This will be a summer keeper for sure.


----------



## Alta Angel

I have modified my routine somewhat since my mini-BC.  I noticed that my 4b hair in the nape area can get pretty dry.  So, I have gone back to basics and have started moisturizing my hair with Qhemets AOHC and OHHB and my spritz with 5 oz distilled water, 1 oz EVOO, 1 oz honey, 1 oz aloe vera gel, 1 oz veg glycerin, and a couple of drops of jojoba oil.  In addition, I now baggy at night.  I wear a plastic cap with a scarf over it when I go to bed.  I have been doing this for three days, and my hair is moisturized all day.  In the morning I spray with the spritz, attach bun, wear scarf to set hair and that's it.  I will be adding a protein conditioner (Organics Mayo) to my DC once a week, just in case.


----------



## Bublin

I flat ironed for the first time in ages (pics in siggy) and my hair feels lush and thick.  I'm loving my transition right now. 
Keep it going everyone.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I thought I posted in here. If this is a repeat, please forgive me. 

I'm 7 weeks post and very happy! I texlaxed, so my hair wasn't really straight. I'm used to dealing with thick hair and detangling, much better than the first time I transitioned/BC. Also, I haven't used heat in about a week b/c I've been doing braidouts. My hair is really thriving this way  I'm excited to see how it looks at 26 weeks or 6 months. I hope to BC December 2011.

Let's keep growing ladies!

ETA: I read about Suave's Shea Butter and Almond conditioner in another thread. It's supposed to be comparable to Aveda (I've never used that so...). This stuff is great! The first time I used it, I rinsed my hair almost completely. It was okay, my hair stayed moisturized. But last night, I rinsed about 60% out. My hair was so soft, lots of slip. This morning, my hair is super soft and moisturized (used a shea butter mixture). 

I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

50 wks post


----------



## MummysGirl

so I was watching TV...

Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):




Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?" 









2 more days and I'm going to be all natural 

I'm going to bed now


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^^Wooow thats some good growth!! I can't wait to be there! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

WOW MG I can't wait for your BC thread!!


----------



## c0urtkneee

arm445 said:


> 50 wks post


yay! way to go!


----------



## c0urtkneee

MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now


 

look at all that luscious natural hair.  can`t wait for the BC!


----------



## miami74

MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now


 

Looking good MummysGirl!  Great progress and very inspirational!


----------



## dorko

almost at a year!
i plan on taking new pics at my one year mark
been sick/lazy lately


----------



## Rapunzel*

yayaya
12 months 4 days post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

Your hair looks fabulous!!!  Doesn't it feel great to accomplish a goal?  I look forward to joining you in the newly natural thread in 6 months!




MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now


----------



## Foxglove

MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now



Whoa MG I can't wait for the 20th


----------



## KurlyNinja

MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now



I can't wait until your BC! I just wanted to let you know you were one of my first inspirations to go natural and join LHCF about 3 months ago and I stalk your fotki


----------



## MummysGirl

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^^Wooow thats some good growth!! I can't wait to be there! Thanks for the pics!


Thank you, my hair grows so slow so I'm glad you said that 



arm445 said:


> WOW MG I can't wait for your BC thread!!


This weekend 



c0urtkneee said:


> look at all that luscious natural hair.  can`t wait for the BC!


Thank you 



miami74 said:


> Looking good MummysGirl!  Great progress and very inspirational!


Thank you 



Alta Angel said:


> Your hair looks fabulous!!!  Doesn't it feel great to accomplish a goal?  I look forward to joining you in the newly natural thread in 6 months!


I was almost beating myself up for not waiting till 20 months but my main goal was 18 months  and I remember when I was actually thinking about a 1 year or 6 month transition so... yes it feel great 



Foxglove said:


> Whoa MG I can't wait for the 20th


Ekaette, I can't wait too o! 



Miryoku said:


> I can't wait until your BC! I just wanted to let you know you were one of my first inspirations to go natural and join LHCF about 3 months ago and I stalk your fotki


 Thank you so much!


----------



## LoveCraze

MG your hair is so full and thick! It's luscious!!! Oh your BC is going to be great I know it!! 
I'll leave the light on for you in the Newly Natural Thread.


----------



## Bun Mistress

So ladies, I finally washed and detangled my hair after a month.  I had buned for a week, then had cornrows for two weeks (I washed in braids then and fell inlove with my sample of alterna the science of ten) and finally on Sun took then down and wore my hair in PS.  
I shed like a cat! I have been blow drying since the begining of the year and it have really cut down on alot of the fustration.  I was about to BC before I just decided to strech my hair.  I'm happy now, I can now continue on for another year or more.....


----------



## mrsjohnson75

MummysGirl said:


> so I was watching TV...
> 
> Inspired by mrsjohnson and Alta Angel, I decided to cut the back inch of my nape and I twisted that section (I need to get better with my twists!):
> 
> 
> Then I thought "Why not chop a bigger section ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more days and I'm going to be all natural
> 
> I'm going to bed now



I was just stalking your fotki  and left comments when I saw that you cut your nape. You have some great length!!!! Your BC is going to be sooooo cool !! I'm nervous and excited for you because it feels like *I'm* BCing. I'm crazy I know but our hair is just alike so in 2 days I will know what I'll be working with  when I hit 18 months.


----------



## dr.j

WOW MG!!!  You have a lot of beautiful growth!  Can't wait for the BC!


----------



## Shay72

I can't wait MummysGirl ! Will you do a you tube video too?


----------



## MummysGirl

Ladies... should I Chop tonight? 

I planned to do so this weekend but I've been invited out tomorrow and Sunday evenings. I planned to go to the gym tomorrow morning (hair in braids) and stay home for the rest of the weekend... this has messed up my plans!!

So.... Chop Tonight? Please say YES!!!! 

It's 9.10pm here in the UK so tonight is NOW 

Shay  I'll do a video


----------



## ZkittyKurls

i think you should do it!! it will be a nice surprise  for when you go out and plus itll give you a little time to figure out how to style it...didnt u say your bday was coming up? if so you could have it all worked out by then, without any unwanted hair disasters.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YES YES CHOP TONIGHT TONIGHT!!!! lol


----------



## mrsjohnson75

_YES....CHOP NOW_

so you can be all fabulous and natural this weekend!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

_Are you chopping???_oke:


----------



## LoveCraze

mrsjohnson75 said:


> _Are you chopping???_oke:


 
I think I hear some snip snip going on!!! Gosh I'm excited for her.:bouncegreLOL


----------



## MummysGirl

Oh yes I *was* 

I'd like to introduce you to my natural hair









More pictures coming... I need to cowash out all this gunk (conditioner used for chop) from my hair!

 I did it!!!! 18 month transition, wooooohooooo!!!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> _Are you chopping???_oke:


----------



## MummysGirl

And I see I have some stray relaxed ends to snip... Ok, off to cowash


----------



## Shay72

See you were worried MG. You have a lot of hair!!!


----------



## Grand Prix

MG, you did it!!

Whooh, congratulations!! 

Your transition was awesome, really, newbie transitioners are going to hear about your styles and techniques for years.. I'm so proud!  


Now where's the thread with all the pics!


----------



## TruMe

@MummysGirl - you really do have a good length.  I wish I was at least there so that I could possibly think about chopping.  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## LoveCraze

YAY!!! YOU DID IT!!!!! WHOOO HOOOOOO!!:trampolin
And yes I agree, you have a head full of luscious naturalness going on!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS MG!!!


----------



## divinefavor

Congrats MG!  Your hair looks great!  You have a lot of hair!


----------



## KurlyNinja

MummysGirl said:


> Oh yes I *was*
> 
> I'd like to introduce you to my natural hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures coming... I need to cowash out all this gunk (conditioner used for chop) from my hair!
> 
> I did it!!!! 18 month transition, wooooohooooo!!!



 CONGRATS!! I love it! Can't wait until I'm that far in my transition so I can snip, snip, snip. Such an inspiration.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

yayy! congratulations! i hope i can make it to 18 mos. such an inspiration!


----------



## MummysGirl

Cowashed, detangled...

Wet hair:




Then I snipped a lot of the stray ends
Slightly Damp:




I'm sooo tired so I put it in braids for the night:




I'll decide what to do with it tomorrow.

Thank so much ladies... I am soooo sleepy so I'll post my thread tomorrow.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you! Your hair is thick and gorgeous  you should be so proud and you have so much hair..... I can't wait to see your styles now! Thanks for the pics...you got me sooo excited about my BC now, although I said I wasn't doing one.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

we will be waiting for that thread....  i bet you will be so anxious to see what your hair will look like in the morning... omg! im so happy for you, im probably more anxious for you. lol so exciting!!


----------



## jerseygurl

Wow @MG your hair is delish!!! Congratulations on being fully natural I know you are excited. I hope I can make it to 18 months like you


----------



## Shay72

Congrats, MummysGirl! I will be joining you in 2 weeks.


----------



## Uniqzoe

MummysGirl said:


> Oh yes I *was*
> 
> I'd like to introduce you to my natural hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures coming... I need to cowash out all this gunk (conditioner used for chop) from my hair!
> 
> I did it!!!! 18 month transition, wooooohooooo!!!


 
Hooray for you!!! Looking good lady, and that's a lot of growth in 18 months. Thanks for the inspiration because I haven't been feeling my hair this week, but your pics are giving me something to look forward to.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

MG looking good!!!


----------



## Foxglove

MG!! Congratulations-ooooo
I'm so excited! And you can make a ponytail out of it!


----------



## c0urtkneee

wtg MG! can`t wait to see the video. you`re truly an inspiration!


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Congrats MG!  Your hair looks great!  

I cant wait until I'm there!  6 more months will put me just before xmas.  My hair is giving me no problems, so I foresee the next 6 months zooming by!


----------



## kbragg

The two textures were pissing me off and I didn't want to press again (I pressed and the AC died the same day Dang Murphy's Law) so I put in a set of yarn braids. I'll be keeping these in for a year using Nonie's method of rebraiding each braid as they grow out to prevent breakage and build up


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Congratulations, MummysGirl! 

I'll be joining you in about 2 more years.


----------



## Alta Angel

Congrats MG!!!  Woo hoo!!!!:reddancer:


----------



## MummysGirl

Thanks so much Ladies... I'll create my BC thread today, I wore my hair like this to the gym:




I planned to play in my hair a lot this weekend but I'm really tired today so I might be boring and put it in small twists for the week. Whatever I do, I'll share of course


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ beautiful MG!! that's my goal, what length are you at?


----------



## kbragg

MummysGirl said:


> Thanks so much Ladies... I'll create my BC thread today, I wore my hair like this to the gym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned to play in my hair a lot this weekend but I'm really tired today so I might be boring and put it in small twists for the week. Whatever I do, I'll share of course


----------



## SignatureBeauty

BEAUTIFUL!!!! MG YOUR hair looks so good!!!! Congrats to you, You had alot of beautiful hair hiding under them rollersets!!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you  Ooops, that's one thing I haven't done yet - length check. I'll do that soon. 





arm445 said:


> ^^^ beautiful MG!! that's my goal, what length are you at?



Thanks kbragg  



kbragg said:


>



Thank you 
Ahhhh, my rollersets - I loved them!


SignatureBeauty said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! MG YOUR hair looks so good!!!! Congrats to you, You had alot of beautiful hair hiding under them rollersets!!


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations, MG!!!!  
Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you 

I created my thread finally: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11283468

More threads (of my natural hair journey) to come in the very near future


----------



## DivaMommy

^^^^ Love your puff!


----------



## MummysGirl

Thank you Ladies... I put up a youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zv--sd7tdU

It's kinda boring cos I did it at night and just wanted to chop and go to sleep... I'm bored of this anonymous youtubing  I might have to start showing my face and actually speaking 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^ I'm doing ok I guess.....VERY impatient. I don't want to rush life lol but I wish May 2011 would hurry up so I can chop orrrrrr if I can find someway to speed up my growth I can chop by the end of the year lol

Other than that everything is cool. I'm not having a hard time. Sticking to low-manipulation. Braidouts, ponies and buns are my best friends!


----------



## divinefavor

Coming by to upload some photos of my hair style that I did this morning before going to church.  I think it's a twistout, but I'm not sure because I didn't do flat twists.  I got up this morning at around 6 in order to do this style before going to the 10:45 service at church.  I washed my hair with Organic Root Stimulator Aloe Shampoo (shampooed in 4 braids), then with Aveda Dry Remedy, Deep Conditioner with Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Pack.  After I rinsed out the Deep conditioner, I parted my hair into 4 sections and added She Scentit Coco Creme Leave In Conditioner, sprayed with She Scentit Moisture Mist Leave in Conditioner.  Then took one section at a time, making 4 twists in each section and then securing with small rollers.  Then I sat under my Pibbs 514 dryer for about 45 minutes (I wanted to make sure it was completed dry before going to church, if it had been night time, I would have air dried overnight).  I think I've found my transition style for the summer, that is until I get some cornrows put in.  Only thing I don't like is that my hair looks like it could use a little more sheen or moisture, not sure why it looks a little dry.  Pictures are attached.


----------



## divinefavor

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## ♦K.O♦

divinefavor, perhaps a little bit of oil after you apply your leave-in but before you apply your cream would give you the shine/sheen that you're looking for.


----------



## TruMe

MummysGirl said:


>


 
What do you do to get your hair like this?  I've been really wanting to do this myself but am not sure how to get that neat look on the front.  Please, please share!!


----------



## divinefavor

♦K.O♦ said:


> divinefavor, perhaps a little bit of oil after you apply your leave-in but before you apply your cream would give you the shine/sheen that you're looking for.



Thank you!  I'm going to try that!  .


----------



## SherylsTresses

My sister-in-law gave me some Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme shampoo and some Baby Buttercreme.  I can't wait to use it this weekend and I'll be 47 weeks post!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I made it to 1 year of transitioning. 

I never thought I would love my natural hair like this 

I never could have made it without the support of you ladies 

I added a couple of pics in my Fotki (Month 12 album) of my braidout today, my bun this past Friday, and my natural vs relaxed hair comparision.


----------



## CurlTalk

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

I BIG CHOPPED!!!


I ended my transition today at 10.5 months and I couldn't be happier. I took a ton of pictures and I'll be back later to post them!

I wanna thank all you lovely ladies for the support and inspiration!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Congrats CurlTalk!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 2inspireU

Just checking in. I made 13 months yesterday. Seeing MG's chop at 18 months kind of makes me want to chop in 5 months, but I look at how long my hair is now and I don't want to lose the length, lol. 

Either way in 5 more months I'll decide.


----------



## Bublin

OH MY.  OH MY.  OH MY.

I THOUGHT I WASN'T MAKING MUCH PROGRESS.  

I THOUGHT MY HAIR WAS GROWING MEGA SLOWLY SO I NEVER BOTHERED TO GET A TAPE MEASURE OUT.

ALL I DO IS MOAN ABOUT TANGLY, DRY HAIR, THIN HAIR

I JUST MEASURED MY NEW GROWTH.........

I HAVE 6 INCHES IN ALMOST 11 MONTH (26 JUNE WILL BE EXACTLY 11 MONTHS)

I THOUGHT I'D MEASURE BECAUSE AS I WAS DETANGLING I SUDDENLY REALISED MY DEMARCATION LINE WAS LOWER AS IN NOT SO NEAR TO MY HEAD.

I'M A HAPPY BUNNY


----------



## Alta Angel

13 months post!!!  My hair is a little more than 6 inches long in the back after my mini-BC.  I still have a lot of relaxed hair in my crown and front area though.  I will trim again at 15 months.  

Product Rave:  Suave Almond and Shea Conditioner.  I love this stuff!  It almost seems like it should be a leave-in.  My hair detangled with ease and felt soooo soft.  I will use this as my pre-poo and cowash condish.

Method Rave:  Baggying at night.    This has been a major success so far.  I moisturize my hair with Qhemets AOHC and OHHB three times a week and use moisturizing spritz every day and baggy at night.  My hair stays moisturized all day.  I still cowash once per week, and DC with a protein and moisturizing conditioner on wash day.


----------



## Foxglove

Alta Angel said:


> 13 months post!!!  My hair is a little more than 6 inches long in the back after my mini-BC.  I still have a lot of relaxed hair in my crown and front area though.  I will trim again at 15 months.
> 
> Product Rave:  Suave Almond and Shea Conditioner.  I love this stuff!  It almost seems like it should be a leave-in.  My hair detangled with ease and felt soooo soft.  I will use this as my pre-poo and cowash condish.
> 
> Method Rave:  Baggying at night.    This has been a major success so far.  I moisturize my hair with Qhemets AOHC and OHHB three times a week and use moisturizing spritz every day and baggy at night.  My hair stays moisturized all day.  I still cowash once per week, and DC with a protein and moisturizing conditioner on wash day.



How did you do that bun in your siggy again?


----------



## dr.j

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I made it to 1 year of transitioning.
> 
> I never thought I would love my natural hair like this
> 
> I never could have made it without the support of you ladies
> 
> I added a couple of pics in my Fotki (Month 12 album) of my braidout today, my bun this past Friday, and my natural vs relaxed hair comparision.


 
Congratulations, MrsJohnson!  

I'm right behind you - coming up on 1 yr too!


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> 13 months post!!! My hair is a little more than 6 inches long in the back after my mini-BC. I still have a lot of relaxed hair in my crown and front area though. I will trim again at 15 months.
> 
> Product Rave: Suave Almond and Shea Conditioner. I love this stuff! It almost seems like it should be a leave-in. My hair detangled with ease and felt soooo soft. I will use this as my pre-poo and cowash condish.
> 
> Method Rave: Baggying at night. This has been a major success so far. I moisturize my hair with Qhemets AOHC and OHHB three times a week and use moisturizing spritz every day and baggy at night. My hair stays moisturized all day. I still cowash once per week, and DC with a protein and moisturizing conditioner on wash day.


 
AltaAngel, you may have already mentioned this but how exactly are you baggying at night?  TIA


----------



## Arian

I am almost 8 months post and I am NOT happy.  I've been wearing a hat for two weeks.  I've been wanting braids so that I can take a much needed break from my hair, but haven't been able to find someone to do them for me...

   

I don't feel pretty at all.  I just feel sad.  But, I'm going to keep pressing on because it just has to get better from here.


----------



## Alta Angel

I spray my hair with my spritz (5 oz distilled water, 1 oz aloe vera gel, 1 oz olive oil, 1 oz honey, 1 oz vegetable glycerine), part in sections, and moisturize with Qhemets AOHC and OHHB.  I then braid each section (6), put on a plastic baggy/conditioning cap and then I put a scarf or satin bonnet over my baggy.  In the morning, I spritz with my spray, put some aloe vera on my edges, put my faux bun on, and put a scarf on for 15 minutes to set.  I use the spritz every day and night, but I only moisturize with the Qhemet's products 3 xs per week.





dr.j said:


> AltaAngel, you may have already mentioned this but how exactly are you baggying at night? TIA


----------



## Alta Angel

Woo hoo!!!




mrsjohnson75 said:


> I made it to 1 year of transitioning.
> 
> I never thought I would love my natural hair like this
> 
> I never could have made it without the support of you ladies
> 
> I added a couple of pics in my Fotki (Month 12 album) of my braidout today, my bun this past Friday, and my natural vs relaxed hair comparision.


----------



## CurlTalk

By BC thread is up! I posted pics in there: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=478566


----------



## 13StepsAhead

51 weeks post!!!!  and I need to get a sew-in ASAP because I've been getting the urge to BC with all of these BC threads floating around here.


----------



## NikkiQ

New transitioner here!!! I'm very excited about my HHJ, but my family isn't being very supportive about it. My boyfriend is amazing and actually purchases my hair care products for me whenever I run out. Did anyone else have to deal with an unsupportive family during their journey?


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ said:


> New transitioner here!!! I'm very excited about my HHJ, but my family isn't being very supportive about it. My boyfriend is amazing and actually purchases my hair care products for me whenever I run out. Did anyone else have to deal with an unsupportive family during their journey?




Aw... Luckily for me half my family is supportive while the other half...eh...I just tend to ignore them...

My mom is already rocking a fro. even though she knows NOTHING about how to keep it up besides picking it out... Its still growing, but not as much as it could/should. I've slowly been trying to tell her things she can do to it. And she's in LOVE with henna because it covers all her grays.  But she is the most supportive person I have with me right now.


My dad on the other hand literally came up to me and told me "to do something with my hair." This may not seem like much but it is when its coming from a person who doesn't like to deal with "girl things". Plus I'm a daddy's girl. It kinda hurt. But I try not to take it too personally. Plus I know in less then 2 years from now, my hair is gonna be the SHIZNIT! lol.


----------



## MDreamz

1. How far into your transition are you? 2 months since my 32nd birthday.
2. What's your transition goal? 1 year and BC on my 33rd birthday.


----------



## c0urtkneee

finally 10 months! keep up the good work everyone! &good luck to the new transitioners!


----------



## miami74

1. How far into your transition are you? *11 weeks post*
2. What's your transition goal? *I plan to transition for 18 - 24 mths*


*I'm so glad this thread exists!   HHG ladies!!*


----------



## Grand Prix

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> I am almost 8 months post and I am NOT happy. I've been wearing a hat for two weeks. I've been wanting braids so that I can take a much needed break from my hair, but haven't been able to find someone to do them for me...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel pretty at all. I just feel sad. But, I'm going to keep pressing on because it just has to get better from here.


 
Awhh don't feel discouraged! Now that I'm natural I find that every single bad hair day as a transitioner was completely worth it!!

Keep looking for someone to braid your hair and in the meantime keep looking for styles that work for you. I think most of us transitioners look pretty cute with all the hairstyles we experiment with.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Hello Everyone...New transitioner here. Been lurking around the site for awhile and finally decided to jump in. I'm so happy I found this forum because I need ALL KINDS OF HELP! Still trying to figure out how everything works, but for now... 

1. How far into your transition are you? *13 weeks today*
2. What's your transition goal? *Holding out for as long as I can without getting scissor happy*

My hair is currently in braids, so I guess I will start posting pics when they come out.


----------



## growingbrown

This is my second attempt at going natural. The first time (to 20 weeks post) I could not deal with the two textures. Now, Im handling both really well. I am excited to see how my hair texture will look like! Im getting braids in a couple of days to help with the transition. Wish me luck! 


1. How far into your transition are you? *15 weeks and 3 days*
2. What's your transition goal? *18 months, to AP stretched, or when I feel like cutting!*


----------



## Shay72

I will be chopping on the 4th of July. I can not wait.  I've been really focusing on moisture and my texture is really coming out. I am so amazed at my misconceptions about my hair . Thank goodness for LHCF and you ladies .


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Oh my gosh. I just took my braids out last night, and my hair is pretty much looking like an afro now. A rather messy one though, but still, I'm really getting there. There's still a few texlaxed and relaxed ends, so I may just end up doing the BC very soon, possible this summer in fact. It's not really the length I want it yet though, so I'm just gonna keep waiting till I'm really ready


----------



## c0urtkneee

ladies, i`m in need of a new deep conditioner. i need something that is very moisturizing. any ideas?

ETA; I have tried Lustrasilk, NTM, & Aussie, the Aussie works ok, but my hair still gets dry easily.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^ Well what all have you tried so there will be no repeats?


----------



## c0urtkneee

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^ Well what all have you tried so there will be no repeats?


 
I have tried Lustrasilk, NTM, & Aussie, the Aussie works ok, but my hair still gets dry easily.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

lol I don't deep condition anymore so I can't really help. Just asked for the other ladies lol

What about Lekair? Oh yeah, Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment is really good. I think I used that one overnight or something I can't remember but I know I was amazed at how soft it felt. I've heard good things about Nexxus Humectress. I also liked ORS Replenishing. None of this I've used on transitioning hair except for the Lekair and I don't remember how it made my hair feel. But right now, my hair doesn't like ANYTHING lol


----------



## MummysGirl

ORS Olive Oil Deep Conditioner mixed with oils (e.g. EVOO, Almond Oil, Coconut Oil etc) works for me everytime 


c0urtkneee said:


> I have tried Lustrasilk, NTM, & Aussie, the Aussie works ok, but my hair still gets dry easily.


----------



## c0urtkneee

thanks for the suggestions LaFemme & MG! off to the BSS.


----------



## Jewell

*1. How far into your transition are you?*  11 months +
*2. What's your transition goal?* I plan to transition for 24-48 months, or as long as it takes to get the length I want without shrinkage/stretching, which is WL natural hair (unstretched).  CelinaStarr is my inspiration for a long transition, and I think her's was 3 years, and she had the length I want at the end of my transition, approximately.


----------



## NikkiQ

hey ladies....could anyone tell me if my growth rate is pretty well? I think its slow, but people are telling me otherwise lol


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ said:


> hey ladies....could anyone tell me if my growth rate is pretty well? I think its slow, but people are telling me otherwise lol




That looks pretty normal to me. Average rate is half an inch and it looks like you have about an inch. Definitely not slow. But I know how you feel. My hair has grown about 1 1/2" - 2" and I still don't feel like its growing fast enough.


----------



## jerseygurl

six months post whoo hoo!!


----------



## shamarie

7mos here and im soooooo reaady to cut off these ends!!!!but TWA not my thing


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY! I'm finally 7 months post! 11 months left. Shamarie, wanna be transitioning buddies? I feel the same way.


----------



## shamarie

oh yes,  Mz naturelle that would be great!!!! Yay!!! Ok soooo tell me all about this buddy thing so I can be the buddy ever, lol.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

Where can I purchase Sabino?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

shamarie said:


> oh yes, Mz naturelle that would be great!!!! Yay!!! Ok soooo tell me all about this buddy thing so I can be the buddy ever, lol.


 

Haha ok well I guess since we are around the same months post (you're a bit ahead of me) and we CLAIM to have the same hair type, we can encourage eachother and talk about what works and what doesn't. Not that we can't help everyone and everyone can't help us as well, but I would like to have someone who's at the same stage as me, along with the vets! Do you have any texture shots? How long are you planning to transition?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

♦K.O♦ said:


> Where can I purchase Sabino?


 

Legally or illegally? Moisture Block or Lok and Blok?


----------



## fivetimestwo

I have officially made it to 1 year post today! The transition continues though...I'm trying to make it to 18 months, maybe longer! I think I'm going to do some crochet braids to get me through the rest of the summer.


----------



## Nerd.

^^Congrats curvy!!


I haven't posted in months, so I guess i'll update!
I am 10 months post. Life amazingly has gotten easier, lol. I don't have detangling episodes anymore, my natural growth is strong as steel   When I see my relaxed hair snapping away like it does and my new growth holding up, it motivates me to keep going.

I am having a lot of anxiety about a 6 week swimming intensive that I am starting on tuesday. Chlorine pool 5 days a week + Transitioning= NIGHTMARE??. Im so nervous, any advice as to how to preserve and keep my hair from being a matted mess would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I think I'm the laziest transitioner ever. No really. I don't really style my hair unless I going out somewhere. And not like the movies or the beach, but like if I had a date or something, but thats it. Otherwise I just slick it back in a bun. Some of my friends think Im "going through something" because I use to be the hair style queen. lol. But now sometimes I dont even feel like brushing my edges down  My hair life has seroiusly become cowash, moisturize, seal, bun. Over and over again. Anybody else stuck in a rut like this?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I don't think you're the laziest lol I keep my hair in 2 braids. Don't care if I'm going somewhere or not...I'll do a braidout for church but thats about it lol

I'm not in a rut. I just dont care. Never have lol


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I honestly don't know how long I'm transitioning for. I just don't want a TWA when I BC. Maybe hair long enough to put in a ponytail? I think That is at least a year and a half away.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I am now 44 weeks into a 104 week transition - almost 1/2 way there!


----------



## Foxglove

DDTexlaxed said:


> I honestly don't know how long I'm transitioning for. I just don't want a TWA when I BC. Maybe hair long enough to put in a ponytail? I think That is at least a year and a half away.



I thought you just BC'ed


----------



## KurlyNinja

So I clarified today.... WTF. WTH did all this thickness come from??? I guess all the product I had on it was laying it down, but my hair showed its true colors today though. I'm scared to put a comb/brush near my hair right now and not because I think I'll get breakage but because I'm afraid I'll break the comb. It took me an hour to detangle! I'm only 3 months post too! Who knows whats to come...


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm still in the game..lol.

Braidout puffs are my style this week.


----------



## Alta Angel

I had the strongest urge to BC yesterday since my entire transition.  I saw Moniere's hair on Curly Nikki and l *almost* ran for the scissors.  My hubby had to talk me down from the ledge.  I am going to hold out 5-6 more months, though.  It's not difficult dealing with the two textures now, I'm just ready to get this show on the road...

I'm just having a moment!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Okay, I'm the baby, I guess.

1. 7 weeks post
2. I'm transitioning until I can be a natural MBL (unstretched) after cutting my relaxed ends.


----------



## divinefavor

I've been having urge to big chop as well.  Over the weekend, I was doing some light dusting, since my hair for some reason is now uneven and almost just wacked it all off.  I'm getting cornrows put in tomorrow so hopefully that would subside the urge to big chop.  I will be doing a protein/moisture treatment, shampooing, blowdrying and flat ironing my hair tonight.  I think I may do a minor trim to see if I can even out the hair a little bit.


----------



## lovely_locks

I am 10 weeks post. YAY DOUBLE DIGITS! It is so weird but I noticed that the inside of my hair is growing so much faster theen the outside. Anyone else? When i look and feel the inside of my hair i have these thick snake shape new growth, and the outside is growing but its very wavy, not really curly, does not have as much shrinkage as the inside and not as long. On another note after much debate with my husband i am aiming to BC for the new year. I am hoping for 6 inches by then....we can work with 6 inches of hair.


----------



## jerseygurl

Now I know why a lot of people BC at 6 months. The new growth is starting to become a factor and detangling takes time. Also style options are starting become few. At least that's how i feel.


----------



## NikkiQ

jerseygurl said:


> Now I know why a lot of people BC at 6 months. The new growth is starting to become a factor and detangling takes time. Also style options are starting become few. At least that's how i feel.


 

how far along are you in your HHJ?


----------



## Foxglove

jerseygurl said:


> Now I know why a lot of people BC at 6 months. The new growth is starting to become a factor and detangling takes time. Also style options are starting become few. At least that's how i feel.



Yeah it definitely starts becoming an issue around that time. I think I put mine in braids around 7 months bc it was becoming too much


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

What styles are you trying to do jerseygurl? I'm not having much of a problem, other than when I detangle once a week and I go through hell lol


----------



## NikkiQ

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Okay, I'm the baby, I guess.
> 
> 1. 7 weeks post
> 2. I'm transitioning until I can be a natural MBL after cutting my relaxed ends.


 

I'm not too far ahead of you. I'm at a little over 9 weeks now, but your hair is WAY longer than mine lol


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I feel really blessed to not have any detangling issues.  

I wonder if it will stay like this (I am about 54 weeks post).


----------



## KnottyGurl

I'm just checking in. I'm 9 weeks post today, but I can't wait until I'm in the double digits like LovelyLocks. HHG!


----------



## caligirl2385

checking in. still going strong


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I just don't know what's up with my hair this week nothing seems to be working!


----------



## NikkiQ

Did any of you ladies rely on PS'in for majority of your transitioning?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not too far ahead of you. I'm at a little over 9 weeks now, but your hair is WAY longer than mine lol



haha! I think things will be better in the winter when I can hide it under buns and other PS. We shall see.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> Did any of you ladies rely on PS'in for majority of your transitioning?


 

I'm not that far along in my transition but I PS during the week and wear braidouts on the weekend


----------



## KurlyNinja

I found a natural hairstylist... I'm going in for a consultation on Saturday. I'm scared because my last stylist chopped off 6 inches of my hair and I'm still trying to grow it back... hopefully this won't be the same. My friend recommended her to me. She seems to know what she is doing... I'm still trying to overcome my fear of Hair Stylist. Pray for me...


----------



## ♦K.O♦

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Legally or illegally? Moisture Block or Lok and Blok?



 Moisture block.


----------



## Lenee925

1. How far into your transition are you? 32 weeks
2. What's your transition goal? BSL unstretched? That may change to full SL if my relaxed ends keep getting on my nerves!

Chopped off 1.5 inches yesterday. I'm getting that BC itch so I'm gonna slap in some kinky twists or a sew-in and let it do what it do.


----------



## c0urtkneee

i`ve been feeling the urge to chop some of the back. i really want to hold off though. but i was looking at my hair tonight & the crown is halfway to natural! i`m so excited! keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## dr.j

I'm 1-yr post!!!  

  

Thanks ladies for all your help and support!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Yoshi3329

1. How far into your transition are you? *24 weeks/6 months*
2. What's your transition goal? *12 months 15 months if I'm patient.*


----------



## divinefavor

Checking In:  I will be 30 weeks post relaxer on Saturday!  I have been fighting the urge to BC.  So, on Tuesday night I got some cornrows put in an effort to hide my hair for a while. By the time I take them out, I'm sure the urge to chop will have subsided.  Although, on Monday night I did dust my ends a bit.  In fact, I may have trimmed them, I think I took off about two inches and still need more trimming.  I am no longer APL, but that's ok.  I'm sure I'll get back to APL and beyond when my hair is in it's natural state.


I have attached pics of my hair after I washed and blow dried Monday and pics of my cornrows.


----------



## c0urtkneee

dr.j said:


> I'm 1-yr post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your help and support!


 
congrats on your 1-yr mark!


----------



## dorko

my sister who is natural trying to pressure me to relax
ehhhh.....


i am *ONE YEAR* into my transition


----------



## dorko

i need to take pics!
when i feel better


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My mom is trying to get me to relax. . . not happening! 13 weeks today


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Almost 8 months post. Woot Woot!!!

I've bunned all week long and I've loved every minute of it.  My mom is coming tomorrow and she's gonna braid my hair so I can wear a braidout next week.  I am exicited!!!!!!!!!!!  I really need to learn to braid with my 31 year old self.  Blame shame.


----------



## Lenee925

Getting twists on Saturday, I'll post pics if they look OK


----------



## keniciah

1. How far into your transition are you? Almost 11 months.
2. What's your transition goal? 19 1/2 months.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Officially 1 year post!!       

6 more months to go!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

15 Weeks post today!!!


----------



## Shay72

I made 1 year post a few days ago and I am bc'ing today !


----------



## KurlyNinja

Shay72 said:


> I made 1 year post a few days ago and I am bc'ing today !




CONGRATS!!! WHERE THE PIKTCHAS?! lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

can't wait to see the pictures!


Shay72 said:


> I made 1 year post a few days ago and I am bc'ing today !


----------



## NikkiQ

so much motivation in this thread!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi ladies,

I'm still going strong with my routine of baggying every night and applying my favorite leave-ins 3xs a week.  My hair has remained moisturized throughout the week.  I am just trying to enjoy my hair and learn what my natural hair loves.  The nape section that I BCed is now just past 6.5 inches, which is right on track with my .5 inch per month growth.  

My BC urge has finally subsided...for now.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello ladies!!  i am 60 weeks post and i have yarn braids in for the rest of my transition. here is a pic of my hair after its been washed. darn thing is so thick! i barely even want to comb it..sheesh!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

1. How far into your transition are you? *7 months post*

2. What's your transition goal?   *Go as long as I can pushing for 1 year and 1/2 may go longer*

Right now just plan to transition with cornrows and braids that I will do myself


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

LadyMacgyver said:


> 1. How far into your transition are you? *7 months post*
> 
> 2. What's your transition goal?   *Go as long as I can pushing for 1 year and 1/2 may go longer*
> 
> Right now just plan to transition with cornrows and braids that I will do myself



Just wondering....is your ticker wrong or did you make a typo?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

53 weeks post! Time is sure flying by


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> 53 weeks post! Time is sure flying by


 

 I hope I can make it that far lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^^ you will just stay focused, be patient, and stalk  all of the beautiful natural heads on fotki, LHCF, etc (hey it keeps me motivated)


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ladies, how do you handle dry NG, but moisturized relaxed ends? Maybe I'm going crazy; but, my NG feels dry and my relaxed hair feels moisturized.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just wondering....is your ticker wrong or did you make a typo?


 
No its right I have 5 months left until I am 1 year relaxer free.. I guess it should be worded differently but I wanted a countdown one but didn't have any luck finding the right one..


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

LadyMacgyver said:


> No its right I have 5 months left until I am 1 year relaxer free.. I guess it should be worded differently but I wanted a countdown one but didn't have any luck finding the right one..




OH lol tickerfactory has a countdown one it should be under events. I made one for my big chop day....actually yours is counting down I think it's just worded wrong. Dah well. As long as you know what it means lol


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> ^^^^ you will just stay focused, be patient, and stalk  all of the beautiful natural heads on fotki, LHCF, etc (hey it keeps me motivated)


 

Oh I am. I have Fotkis saved in my favorite that I get to drool over all the time.  I have to say that at 2 months, I'm looking forward to the journey. The little curlies are popping up all over the place. I think that once I hit the 9 month mark, I'll be able to decide when to BC. When did you decide on the BC date?


----------



## Shay72

arm445 said:


> can't wait to see the pictures!


 
I am so sorry I forgot to post in this thread. I will be back with pics .

PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES. 


















Once dry my curl pattern is tight coils. I'm 4A. I thought I might be a 3C/4A while transitioning but once natural determined I'm all 4A. I  my hair. I have never said this about my hair in my 37 years until I bc'd.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

NikkiQ said:


> Oh I am. I have Fotkis saved in my favorite that I get to drool over all the time.  I have to say that at 2 months, I'm looking forward to the journey. The little curlies are popping up all over the place. I think that once I hit the 9 month mark, I'll be able to decide when to BC. *When did you decide on the BC date*?



when I first started my transition I intially set my BC date at 1 year post, but as the time passed I figured it's not so bad once I figured out what to do with my hair. So at about 7/8 mths post I decided 18mths would be my BC date; however, I definitely feel I can do longer.


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm still going strong with my routine of baggying every night and applying my favorite leave-ins 3xs a week. My hair has remained moisturized throughout the week. I am just trying to enjoy my hair and learn what my natural hair loves. The nape section that I BCed is now just past 6.5 inches, which is right on track with my .5 inch per month growth.
> 
> My BC urge has finally subsided...for now.


 
I tried your baggying routine for a couple of nights and my hair was very moisturized.  Thanks for the tips!!  Now, if I can be consistent with it.....


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> when I first started my transition I intially set my BC date at 1 year post, but as the time passed I figured it's not so bad once I figured out what to do with my hair. So at about 7/8 mths post I decided 18mths would be my BC date; however, I definitely feel I can do longer.


 

I'm totally taking notes right now lol. I love this thread!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OH lol tickerfactory has a countdown one it should be under events. I made one for my big chop day....actually yours is counting down I think it's just worded wrong. Dah well. As long as you know what it means lol


 

I tried to re-word it and now my signature says I have too many lines in it so now I can't put it in there correctly..


----------



## miami74

Shay72 said:


> I am so sorry I forgot to post in this thread. I will be back with pics .
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once dry my curl pattern is tight coils. I'm 4A. I thought I might be a 3C/4A while transitioning but once natural determined I'm all 4A. I  my hair. I have never said this about my hair in my 37 years until I bc'd.


 

Looks great!  Congrats!


----------



## Alta Angel

I think that the moisturizing in layers concept helped me once I developed a prepoo/shampoo/steam/DC routine.  On freshly washed and conditioned hair, I apply a water based leave-in, next I apply a thicker, butter type leave in.  The final step is to seal with an oil.  In the past, I used Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner or Darcy's Botanical Daily Moisturizer as my water based leave in.  I follow up with Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and the Olive Honey Hydrating Balm combo as my butter and oil.  I also use a spritz that I spray on my new growth.
5 oz distilled water
1 oz olive oil
1 oz vegetable glycerin
1 oz aloe vera gel or juice
3-4 drops of jojoba oil

I spritz twice a day (morning and night) and I reapply the AOHC and OHHB about 3 xs a week.  I also baggy every night.  My hair stays moisturized without being greasy.  It also helps that I wear it up in a bun 99% of the time.

HTH!



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, how do you handle dry NG, but moisturized relaxed ends? Maybe I'm going crazy; but, my NG feels dry and my relaxed hair feels moisturized.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I am 8 months post!!!!!!!! 

I am so happy with my progress, as far as growth.  I haven't had an amazing amount of growth but its considerable.  Once upon a time I couldn't get my hair into a ponytail and now I can rock a bun.  My ends are healthy AND I've found products that work with all textures of hair.  I am still itching to BC but I can honestly say I am happy with my transition right now.  A high school friend of mine BC'd yesterday and she looks FAB!!!! That did make the itch reappear but I am standing strong.

Also I haven't used any type of heat on my hair in two weeks and I do not miss it.  I feel like I am letting my hair down when I flat iron now.  Not to mention my flatiron nazi hubby who says "I thought you weren't putting heat on your hair" (with a stern face) lol So I back away from the flat irons and blowdryer.  

My only complaint is that I can't do any of the super cute styles I see.  Why? Because I can't cornroll, my hair doesn't want to stay in a 2 strand twist.  So I am bunning like a CHAMP!!!!  Somebody teach me to cornroll


----------



## KurlyNinja

@Fab_Nikki - You should join the Learn a New Skill Challenge. I need to learn how to corn row too! 

16 Weeks post today. Not really a big accomplishment, but I'm moving along...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku said:


> @Fab_Nikki - You should join the Learn a New Skill Challenge. I need to learn how to corn row too!
> 
> 16 Weeks post today. Not really a big accomplishment, but I'm moving along...


 
Holy moly I had no idea about such a challenge.  Thank you for the info, I will make SEARCH my friend today.  I appreciate you 

Congrats on 16 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Alta Angel said:


> I think that the moisturizing in layers concept helped me once I developed a prepoo/shampoo/steam/DC routine.  On freshly washed and conditioned hair, I apply a water based leave-in, next I apply a thicker, butter type leave in.  The final step is to seal with an oil.  In the past, I used Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner or Darcy's Botanical Daily Moisturizer as my water based leave in.  I follow up with Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and the Olive Honey Hydrating Balm combo as my butter and oil.  I also use a spritz that I spray on my new growth.
> 5 oz distilled water
> 1 oz olive oil
> 1 oz vegetable glycerin
> 1 oz aloe vera gel or juice
> 3-4 drops of jojoba oil
> 
> I spritz twice a day (morning and night) and I reapply the AOHC and OHHB about 3 xs a week.  I also baggy every night.  My hair stays moisturized without being greasy.  It also helps that I wear it up in a bun 99% of the time.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm only 11 weeks post today, but I'm still chugging along


----------



## DivaMommy

I'm 14 weeks post today.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> I'm only 11 weeks post today, but I'm still chugging along





Miryoku said:


> @Fab_Nikki - You should join the Learn a New Skill Challenge. I need to learn how to corn row too!
> 
> 16 Weeks post today. Not really a big accomplishment, but I'm moving along...





DivaMommy said:


> I'm 14 weeks post today.




Those are definitely accomplishments! I remember being there and I was like darn it I'm never gonna get as far as these ladies. Now I'm gonna be 8 months post in 17 days (so excited). So I'm cheering you ladies on! 11, 14, and 16 wks is awesome (especially since I know people who can't go past 2 weeks lol)


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Those are definitely accomplishments! I remember being there and I was like darn it I'm never gonna get as far as these ladies. Now I'm gonna be 8 months post in 17 days (so excited). So I'm cheering you ladies on! 11, 14, and 16 wks is awesome (especially since I know people who can't go past 2 weeks lol)


 

has the process been difficult for you so far?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> has the process been difficult for you so far?




Detangling became difficult sometimes and I had to change my reggie and find which products would help me to detangle easily. I still haven't found anything that helps to detangle quickly, but I'm not complaining. It takes me about an hour to detangle in 4 sections.

Up until about 4 months post, I was able to detangle quickly after pre-pooing with evoo and coconut oil. Then that went out the window and I had to find a detangler. That worked up until about 7 months post...well it still works but detanglers have alot of cones and I am also transitioning into using natural products so I didn't want to repurchase. So I've added DCing to my reggie once a week and detangling isn't that bad. I haven't had any difficulties with styling my hair, just combing!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Detangling became difficult sometimes and I had to change my reggie and find which products would help me to detangle easily. I still haven't found anything that helps to detangle quickly, but I'm not complaining. It takes me about an hour to detangle in 4 sections.
> 
> Up until about 4 months post, I was able to detangle quickly after pre-pooing with evoo and coconut oil. Then that went out the window and I had to find a detangler. That worked up until about 7 months post...well it still works but detanglers have alot of cones and I am also transitioning into using natural products so I didn't want to repurchase. So I've added DCing to my reggie once a week and detangling isn't that bad. I haven't had any difficulties with styling my hair, just combing!


 

uh oh...4 months is when it kicked in? I'm getting nervous now b/c it already takes me a little while to untangle mine


----------



## MummysGirl

Hi Ladies... Just checking up on you and want you all to know I'm here if you have any questions 

KUTGW!


----------



## MummysGirl

DDTexlaxed said:


> I honestly don't know how long I'm transitioning for. I just don't want a TWA when I BC. Maybe hair long enough to put in a ponytail? I think That is at least a year and a half away.





Foxglove said:


> *I thought you just BC'ed*



Yeah DDT, did you relax after your recent BC?


----------



## dorko

as the months went along, my hair has gotten easier and easier to manage. i think my most difficult months were 7-9. im loving how my new growth feels now. i still haven't taken pics (too lazy) but i will! lol

im wearing them in twists (no extensions) right now in a bun. i think i will be putting in extensions myself for the first time erplexed that will be an adventure

i kind of what to color my hair red or copper tho. 

53 weeks! 
aiming for AT LEAST 18 months more. i need my length before i cut lolll


----------



## GlamaDiva

Hi Everyone  I'm fairly new to the LHC Forum but thought I'd post my first post here.  I am currently transitioning as well.  I am in my 5th month of my transition and I'm working to continue my transition into March of 2011, which will set me a little over a year.  By then I'm aiming to have about 10 inches of new growth and will know if I'm going to end my transition there or continue on for a few more months (until June 2011).  I have been constantly learning during my journey and have been faithfully lurking LHC for about a month and am still learning more.  I'm excited to see growth; I'm currently with about 2 inches of new growth; maybe a little more and now the detangling is super hard.

Here's a link to my Fotki for some pictures of my transition so far: http://public.fotki.com/GlamDiVa/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

GlamaDiva said:


> Hi Everyone  I'm fairly new to the LHC Forum but thought I'd post my first post here.  I am currently transitioning as well.  I am in my 5th month of my transition and I'm working to continue my transition into March of 2011, which will set me a little over a year.  By then I'm aiming to have about 10 inches of new growth and will know if I'm going to end my transition there or continue on for a few more months (until June 2011).  I have been constantly learning during my journey and have been faithfully lurking LHC for about a month and am still learning more.  I'm excited to see growth; I'm currently with about 2 inches of new growth; maybe a little more and now the detangling is super hard.
> 
> Here's a link to my Fotki for some pictures of my transition so far: http://public.fotki.com/GlamDiVa/



Welcome to the forum! 10 inches in a year may be wishful thinking if you're only getting about 1/2 inch a month right now. Not to discourage you; you may get a growth spurt between then and now but going off of the growth you have now, you may only have about 6 inches of growth by March. Maybe you could look into some vitamins or growth aids. What's your reggie? And congrats on making it this far!


----------



## GlamaDiva

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Welcome to the forum! 10 inches in a year may be wishful thinking if you're only getting about 1/2 inch a month right now. Not to discourage you; you may get a growth spurt between then and now but going off of the growth you have now, you may only have about 6 inches of growth by March. Maybe you could look into some vitamins or growth aids. What's your reggie? And congrats on making it this far!



Thanks for the welcome...agreed on that, but I'm going to say the major growth spurt happened in the past month or so that I've been using my own oil mix (EVOO, MSM, peppermint, rosemary,tea tree EO) which I'm going to enhance tonight with Emu Oil as well as starting to take vitamins. My last relaxer was sometime late Feb but didn't truly decide to transition and paying much attention to my hair until 5/8/2010 and have seen major difference so far. Wishful thinking, but i'm an optimistic and am gathering lots of pointers from LHC 

As far as reggie, during the months of May and two weeks into June I co-washed 2-3 times a day depending on what i was doing with my hair, and at that time I was wearing twist/bantu knot outs.  Along with co-washes I was massaging the oil into my hair 1-2 times a day.  After two weeks into June, I just didn't like how my twist outs were coming out and it was becoming hard to manage so since then I've been doing protective styles, long kinky twists first and now a sew in.  I plan to wear protective styles often until I transition with me still massaging oil into my hair and spritzing of my water and EO mix for added moisture. 

I'm hoping that with me protecting my hair, enhancing my oil as well as taking vitamins will show itself working within the next month or two (that's when I decide to do another protective style.  I'm not completely stuck on the inches of hair, so if I don't reach my goal I won't be disappointed  It's merely a high goal for me to work towards


----------



## alicianicole

Hi ladies!  I'm out of lurk mode. I am about 4 months post with about and at a complete loss.  I lose so much hair when I wash.  My relaxed ends are bone straight and the NG is thick/coarse in other words the polar opposite.  I do fine during the week , I wear my hair in a bun but I get so frustrated and discouraged when I see all the hair I've lost after I wash.  I am soooo tempted to BC however my forehead and short hair are not easy on the eyes. I BC'd before at about 6 weeks (bad idea for me) Unfortunately I live in a small town and cant find any one to braid my hair. I feel like at this rate I'll be bald before I ever get to BC. Any Suggestions? I want to at least make it to 9/10 months.


----------



## GlamaDiva

alicianicole said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm out of lurk mode. I am about 4 months post with about and at a complete loss.  I lose so much hair when I wash.  My relaxed ends are bone straight and the NG is thick/coarse in other words the polar opposite.  I do fine during the week , I wear my hair in a bun but I get so frustrated and discouraged when I see all the hair I've lost after I wash.  I am soooo tempted to BC however my forehead and short hair are not easy on the eyes. I BC'd before at about 6 weeks (bad idea for me) Unfortunately I live in a small town and cant find any one to braid my hair. I feel like at this rate I'll be bald before I ever get to BC. Any Suggestions? I want to at least make it to 9/10 months.



How are you detangling your hair?  My first wash after deciding to really take care of my hair, I had a lot of shedding, but then I started to co-wash 2-3 times a week and when I detangled I combed from end to root.  That should help decrease how much hair you are using.  Also is the hair you are losing, is it shedding or breaking?

As far as braiding..I learned to braid my own hair in individual braids with extensions by watching YouTube videos.  Maybe if you have the time take a look at some videos and see if you can catch on


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm 54 weeks post today and I'm still hanging in there (no urges to chop yet). I have been using the Ayurvedic powders and oils for about the last month and I see a major difference in the strength of my hair. I also have been paying more attention to moisturizing my relaxed hair, yet keeping it strong. What's working for me right now is after cowashing (or rinsing with the amla/shikikai concoction) I spray African Royale braid spray on first, then I apply a creamy leave-in and then finally seal. This seems to work really well and both my NG and relaxed ends are happy. Hopefully this continues to work for me so I can make it to my planned BC (December 2010) or even longer.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

I decided to transition a few months ago but kept it to myself just in case I needed an emergency texlax but I'm over that hurdle.  So it's official.  I'm not planning on doing a BC - I think I will trim/cut every few months to acheive the thickness that my hair desperately needs.  I half-heartedly attempted to transition years ago but I had no idea of how to care for my hair.  Now thanks to LHCF, I'm on my way.  

What really got me over that hurdle was finding the right products for me.  I'm so in love with Hair One and 11 en 1 conditioner that its not even funny.  I also use EVOO, JBCO, Baba de Caracol, Chi Keratin Mist, Taliah Waajid, Roux Porosity Control , and a "Juice" based moisturizer on a regular basis too.  Of course I have a PJ stash that could supply every Super Cuts in the county but I only use whats been working lately so somma dat is getting dusty.  

Another issue was breakage.  I'm still not sure whether my protein/moisture balance was off, or whether I had my maxiglide up too high or twisted too hard but something caused the hair above my left ear to break off to chin length a couple of months ago.  It broke at the line of demarcation and the resulting texlaxed hair was a lot fuller than the stringy relaxed ends and I really need fullness (fine, thin strands) so I decided au naturale is the best option.  

I'm really shocked to see cute little coils at my roots and to see that my natural texture is manageable.  REALLY MANAGEABLE!!  Why did it seem like an impossible task just 6 months ago?  Anyways I'm excited about my transition and can't wait to see how much progress I can make in the first year.


----------



## Bublin

Almost 1 year in and my new trouble is super dryness at the roots.  I'm having to slather on my Jane Carter Solution butter twice a day.  The jar isn't going to last a month (i wouldn't mind but i had it given to me by someone who visited the USA).

I'm also finding that cornrows are my best friend to keep the hair stretched and to keep the moisture locked in too.

My hair is almost APL but a big bush.  It is huge.  In fact i think ALL my hair thinks its natural.  My ends only look relaxed when they are wet.

I'm only going to chop when i can get all my natural hair into a pony.....but the front grows sooooo slow.  I have 6 inches new growth from behind my ears down but from the hairline i only have just over 3 inches.  Its so frustrating.

I wore my first twist out last night and i got weave checked.  A friend asked what hair i bought.  LOL


----------



## onejamifan

I think I'm baaack...9 weeks post...got a trim this morning and am going to cut a little every 3 months...no heat for the summer. Instead of succumbing to the creamy crack in the future, I'll just go for a dominincan blow out instead...


----------



## alicianicole

I have been detangling wiht my shower comb with my deep conditioner in from end to root.  I think I am getting mostly shedding b/c I see entire strands. How are you ladies drying your hair when you wash or cowash?  I have tried airdrying with a scarf which seems to work.  I just need to figure out what to do with the scraggly ends.


----------



## blackmaven

My last relaxer was November 19,2009. I am gradually trimming my relaxed hair.  I dunno detangling my hair at almost seven  months is rough right now. I still hanging by my strands trying to find best conditioners for my hair.


----------



## jerseygurl

I'm still in the market for a good detangler but 'm starting to think that something like that does not exist. I've tried things raved by people only for my hair to laugh at me. I alwas had a sample pack of Hair One and I used it and it helped a lot so I went ahead and bought a full size bottle.

My hair right by my ears on both sides completely broke off at the demarcation line so it's all natural and will not lay down for any reason. The scarf method does not help so I don't know what else to do. Braids perhaps? 

Mummy's Girl, your hair is dreamy and that is my goal length before I BC


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

jerseygurl said:


> I'm still in the market for a good detangler but 'm starting to think that something like that does not exist. I've tried things raved by people only for my hair to laugh at me. I alwas had a sample pack of Hair One and I used it and it helped a lot so I went ahead and bought a full size bottle.
> 
> My hair right by my ears on both sides completely broke off at the demarcation line so it's all natural and will not lay down for any reason. The scarf method does not help so I don't know what else to do. Braids perhaps?
> 
> Mummy's Girl, your hair is dreamy and that is my goal length before I BC




What detanglers have you used? I used Breck's Kids Detangler from Dollar Tree and it worked very well. I've also heard good things about ManenTail's detangler. Have you tried either of those?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

alicianicole said:


> I have been detangling wiht my shower comb with my deep conditioner in from end to root.  I think I am getting mostly shedding b/c I see entire strands. How are you ladies drying your hair when you wash or cowash?  I have tried airdrying with a scarf which seems to work.  I just need to figure out what to do with the scraggly ends.




I either airdry in 4 braids for a braidout or in a ponytail or a bun. If your ends are scraggly, you could buy a phony pony and just put ur hair in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

my NG is SOOOOoooo much thicker than my relaxed hair. how do you guys deal with the "poof" at the root?


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ said:


> my NG is SOOOOoooo much thicker than my relaxed hair. how do you guys deal with the "poof" at the root?




I've been wet bunning through out the week. It gives me a nice neat hairstyle as well as help me retain length.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^i dont deal with any poof. lol i just usually get a weave or braids...currently. the poof for me at 61 weeks is astronomical! and i have shoulder length hair and i cant do a wet bun and putting it in a ponytail would be a task and a half.


----------



## NikkiQ

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^i dont deal with any poof. lol i just usually get a weave or braids...currently. the poof for me at 61 weeks is astronomical! and i have shoulder length hair and i cant do a wet bun and putting it in a ponytail would be a task and a half.


 
 61 weeks???? First off....I bow down to you for lasting that long lol. Secondly, I can't even imagine the poof at 61 weeks if I'm poofy at 11 weeks. I'd lose my mind lol


----------



## KurlyNinja

I've kind of stopped trying to fight the poof. I actually welcome the poof. This is the thicket and healthiest my hair has ever been. My hair is Lower Neck Length and I can still get my hair in a nice size bun. This maybe because I have a big head though  but its gonna take me forever to get to my goals


----------



## NikkiQ

Miryoku said:


> I've kind of stopped trying to fight the poof. I actually welcome the poof. This is the thicket and healthiest my hair has ever been. My hair is Lower Neck Length and I can still get my hair in a nice size bun. This maybe because I have a big head though  but* its gonna take me forever to get to my goals*


 
No it won't! I've seen your progress pics and you'll bounce back in no time. At least now you know you have healthy ends and won't have to dust or trim anytime in the future.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I don't experience any poof. Up until 7 months post, I was able to wet bun and used the scarf method but it made detangling harder. Now I follow Sylver2's routine for my braidouts and my hair blends nicely. When I do a pony on dry hair, water and brown gel are my best friends!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> 61 weeks???? First off....I bow down to you for lasting that long lol. Secondly, I can't even imagine the poof at 61 weeks if I'm poofy at 11 weeks. I'd lose my mind lol


 

but i do remember at 11 weeks, i put my hair in rollers and i used the blue/pink/grey perm rods. so it looked like i had a small curly fro. how long is your hair?...i also did braid and curl and braidouts. i tried twists but they would not stay!!! but i really loved setting my hair in permrods, lasted a week and a half....once it started to get fuzzy i did mini mohawks or pinned it up


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^^How long are you planning to transition?


----------



## NikkiQ

ZkittyKurls said:


> but i do remember at 11 weeks, i put my hair in rollers and i used the blue/pink/grey perm rods. so it looked like i had a small curly fro. how long is your hair?...i also did braid and curl and braidouts. i tried twists but they would not stay!!! but i really loved setting my hair in permrods, lasted a week and a half....once it started to get fuzzy i did mini mohawks or pinned it up


 
I'm NL creeping to SL very soon (hopefully). I mostly do a wet phony pony if that makes any sense


----------



## ZkittyKurls

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^How long are you planning to transition?


 
me? i plan on goin in for the full 18 months and 3 days, til november 16th @ 9:20am. the only thing is that i may put braids in if i dont reach apl as a natural. i know that i will reach it by november, but i will have to cut off the relaxed ends which may put me back a few inches.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> I'm NL creeping to SL very soon (hopefully). I mostly do a wet phony pony if that makes any sense


 
oh ok, watever works  i think i was at the same length as you when i started transitioning...i could barely get a phony pony to attach to anything lol! your lucky


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^^I spray on my instant moisturizer, seal with olive oil, throw on my IC gel, tie it down with my silk scarf and then bandana on top, and pray for the best lol


----------



## blksndrlla

I am 2 YEARS POST!!!! WOOO-FREAKING-HOOO!!!! I am in a weave until further notice, but I just wanted to post and give some new transitioners hope. I don't know when I will chop b/c I have some heat damage, but we will see. I am out of the country for the rest of the month, so it won't be anytime soon...(probably december or next summer )

 :dance:


----------



## divinefavor

Wow two years!


----------



## msbettyboop

Well, I'm  10 months post and still surprised I've lasted this long. A whole 40  weeks. The beginning was easy cos I had more relaxed than natural hair  but as I went into month 5, it began to get a little tough so I wore  cornrows under a wig for 4 weeks, braids with extensions for 8 weeks and  I've been in a weave for the last 6 weeks or so. I get a couple of days  to a week's hair rest between styles. I measured my leave out hair in  front and I have about 5 inches of natural hair so far. It's longer in  the crown but can't measure for now. Is that a good length for 10  months? I'm just happy my hair is growing. I wanna be natural so bad. I  have 4b hair in the back and 3c/4a in front and crown I think. HHJ  everyone


----------



## msbettyboop

jerseygurl said:


> I'm still in the market for a good detangler but 'm starting to think that something like that does not exist. I've tried things raved by people only for my hair to laugh at me. I alwas had a sample pack of Hair One and I used it and it helped a lot so I went ahead and bought a full size bottle.
> 
> My hair right by my ears on both sides completely broke off at the demarcation line so it's all natural and will not lay down for any reason. The scarf method does not help so I don't know what else to do. Braids perhaps?
> 
> Mummy's Girl, your hair is dreamy and that is my goal length before I BC



Have you tried Mane n Tail detangler or Victoria's Secret detangler? VS detangler is fabulous and the smell is to die for. And if all else fails, you could try EVCO. It's what I use after taking out braids or cornrows. I slather it on and leave it on for about 2 hours then apply either one of the detanglers above lightly then comb before washing. HTH


----------



## ChristmasCarol

NikkiQ said:


> my NG is SOOOOoooo much thicker than my relaxed hair. how do you guys deal with the "poof" at the root?


 
I'm 60 weeks into my 2-3 year transition. If I want straight hair, I rollerset or blowdry, or flatiron just the roots. Otherwise, after I co-wash, I dry my hair in several twists that are banded at the roots - just like the "little girl" hairstyle everyone has worn, lol. That helps straighten the ng. Kinda like a ponytail rollerset, but without the rollers. I let it dry completely this way and remove the bands the next day. You may have to lightly flatiron the "bend" that the bands make.

Here's a pic:


----------



## ZkittyKurls

sipp100 said:


> I'm 60 weeks into my 2-3 year transition. If I want straight hair, I rollerset or blowdry, or flatiron just the roots. Otherwise, after I co-wash, I dry my hair in several twists that are banded at the roots - just like the "little girl" hairstyle everyone has worn, lol. That helps straighten the ng. Kinda like a ponytail rollerset, but without the rollers. I let it dry completely this way and remove the bands the next day. You may have to lightly flatiron the "bend" that the bands make.
> 
> Here's a pic:


 

hey!! my last relaxer was 5/13/09! we are two days apart, how neat. are you sure you are 60 weeks? cause the way ive been counting the weeks im 61 weeks


----------



## ChristmasCarol

^^^You're prolly right - I don't worry about the exact dates, since I'll be transitioning for a couple more years. Saying "I'm 167 weeks post" will sound pretty silly, IMO, and will make little difference than being 166 weeks post.


----------



## ♦K.O♦

I am 13 months post today!  Yay!


----------



## NikkiQ

♦K.O♦ said:


> I am 13 months post today! Yay!


 

 Congrats!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

My ponytail and I had a battle this morning when it was time to put on the phony pony. Seems like it wanted to be the thickest its ever been. I literally had to oil it down, twist and pin it down. I think my hair is starting to go on strike.


----------



## KurlyNinja

My best friend who is an AM complimented me on my hair today! I was actually surprised because 1. He's a male and doesnt really care about hair and 2. He's Asian and doesn't really know much about black hair care, yet alone any type of hair care. He was amazed by all the coils in my head and told me to continue doing whatever it was I was doing.  This gave me the biggest boost to continue transitioning.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

My hair kinda reminds me of my dog. Spoiled rotten and hard-headed, that does it's own thing no matter what I say. The only way to get it to do anything that I want it to do is to bribe it with LOTS of water and conditioner. Oh well, I will just pull it back into a ponytail while wet and like my dog, tell it to "Sit & Stay".


----------



## Darlene

This is great! I'm 2 months in and my goal is not to chop until Dec 2010.  Theses past 2  months seem like 2 years, but I am going to stick with it. Anyone have any hair advice?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Kenny-Ann said:


> My hair kinda reminds me of my dog. Spoiled rotten and hard-headed, that does it's own thing no matter what I say. The only way to get it to do anything that I want it to do is to bribe it with LOTS of water and conditioner. Oh well, I will just pull it back into a ponytail while wet and like my dog, tell it to "Sit & Stay".



So true! 

*Me to my hair: I give you everything! DC, cowashes, cute styles, nice products, accessories, and you STILL don't do right! I should disown you (cut you off)!

*My hair to me: Noooo mommy! I love you! I PROMISE I'll be good on the next DC!

*Me to my hair: Okay, I'll give you ONE MORE CHANCE!

And STILL she does me wrong EVERY WASH AND DC!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> So true!
> 
> *Me to my hair: I give you everything! DC, cowashes, cute styles, nice products, accessories, and you STILL don't do right! I should disown you (cut you off)!
> 
> *My hair to me: Noooo mommy! I love you! I PROMISE I'll be good on the next DC!
> 
> *Me to my hair: Okay, I'll give you ONE MORE CHANCE!
> 
> And STILL she does me wrong EVERY WASH AND DC!!!


 

lmao yall are kicks!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

newbeginnings2010 said:


> So true!
> 
> *Me to my hair: I give you everything! DC, cowashes, cute styles, nice products, accessories, and you STILL don't do right! I should disown you (cut you off)!
> 
> *My hair to me: Noooo mommy! I love you! I PROMISE I'll be good on the next DC!
> 
> *Me to my hair: Okay, I'll give you ONE MORE CHANCE!
> 
> And STILL she does me wrong EVERY WASH AND DC!!!


 
I just noticed we have the same final relaxer day.  Just think...we were both getting our haid "did" at the same time 3 months ago.  What made you decide to transition.  Me...the relaxer burned the <insert expletive here> outta me.


----------



## Xaragua

I am 13 months post today


----------



## NikkiQ

joseelie said:


> I am 13 months post today


 

 Congrats!!


----------



## Kindheart

I ve been transitioning for about 12 months now and unfortunatley ive had a major set back this june after straightening my hair almost on a daily basis for about 7 days>>SIGH .Whereas my relaxed hair has grown out quite alot i now have to deal with 5-6 inches of heat damage....I just wish i never used the dang ghd ...

My current regimen is the following:

Poo w Australian Organics Shampoo with added jojoba oil +DC once a week ,I use different products I mainly use moisturizing ones(Komaza Olive Mask,Lovea Monoi Mask ,AO White Camellia or Island ) or alternatevley light protein based ones such as Motions Silk moisture,Pm Strong ,CJ Hibiscus Banana Fix.

Cowash once or twice a week with Fructis Repair ,HE (red one) or Pantene R&N

After i wash my hair i apply a small drop of hair oil on my ends(jojoba ,coconut and shea)
I moisturize w Elasta Qp Mango Butter(focusing on damaged parts) and  seal with the same oil concotion before going to bed,.
I dont really have many split ends but when i see those straight ends my heart sink ... 
I plan on slowly cutting off the heat damaged part every 2 or 3 months .


----------



## NikkiQ

So...I'm fast approaching 12 weeks(according to my calculations) and I took a pic of my NG to show you ladies exactly the curlies that are giving me the blues right now  I've worked out a little system to keep it slicked down pretty well now for my phony pony and it seems to be working. Gonna keep on chugging along 

Now I just gotta figure out when I'll be able to determine if I'm really a 4a lol


----------



## Bublin

Just had my Mane Clip delivered and i can't wait to use it.


----------



## GlamaDiva

alicianicole said:


> I have been detangling wiht my shower comb with my deep conditioner in from end to root.  I think I am getting mostly shedding b/c I see entire strands. How are you ladies drying your hair when you wash or cowash?  I have tried airdrying with a scarf which seems to work.  I just need to figure out what to do with the scraggly ends.



I airdry my hair as well.  I normally let it air dry for until it's just damp and then I'd twist/bantu knot my hair (i like big hair  ) But that's when I was wearing my hair out.  I'm currently in a protective style.


----------



## GlamaDiva

NikkiQ said:


> my NG is SOOOOoooo much thicker than my relaxed hair. how do you guys deal with the "poof" at the root?



I did twistouts...but i got tired of my hair not cooperating and went into a protective style lol


----------



## dr.j

I'm 1 year post and some change and in Memphis for a second interview.  I got my hair blowdried and flat ironed on Friday (she couldn't fit me in on Saturday, shop closed on Sunday and Monday and I was leaving for Memphis on Tuesday morning).  Tuesday my hair was fine - not much reversion.  But I woke up Wednesday morning with 1/2 inch of waves at my hairline.  I was like  - not today!  So I put on a head band but then my hair hit the Memphis humidity and it slowly became a big poof.    I'm sure the people who interviewed me did not really notice --- probably thought that I had big hair.  So today is my last interview day.  Last night I braided my hair for a braidout.  I only packed a silk bonnet and not my scarf  so I'm sitting here with a makeshift stocking cap (cut one of my stocking legs and stuck it on my head ).  Still deciding if I'll wear my hair in a low pony or tuck the hair under into a bun.  Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting home and back to my hair staples.  

Transitioning and interviewing in humid cities is no joke!!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

I had a really bad hair morning that almost brought me to tears.  I don't know how those of you who've transitioned for a year or longer do it.  Just the time and patience alone is hard.  When did you finally get the hang of taking care of your hair?  Were there days when you really wanted to either to relax it or take a pair of scissors to it?  What kept you sane? Does it get any easier? 

I'm not so defeated that I'm going to give up, but it's just one of those days where you wonder if it is all worth it.  

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better morning.


----------



## KurlyNinja

@Kenny-Ann - I don't really think about relaxing anymore because of several health reasons, but I think about BCing ALL the time. The only reason I don't is because I keep telling myself "If you wait a year, your going to have a whole head full of beautiful hair and if you can wait even longer than that it will be even more!" I usually repeat this to myself in my head when I have sit around and detangle for almost an hour.


----------



## NikkiQ

dr.j said:


> I'm 1 year post and some change and in Memphis for a second interview. I got my hair blowdried and flat ironed on Friday (she couldn't fit me in on Saturday, shop closed on Sunday and Monday and I was leaving for Memphis on Tuesday morning). Tuesday my hair was fine - not much reversion. But I woke up Wednesday morning with 1/2 inch of waves at my hairline. I was like  - not today! So I put on a head band but then my hair hit the Memphis humidity and it slowly became a big poof.  I'm sure the people who interviewed me did not really notice --- probably thought that I had big hair. So today is my last interview day. Last night I braided my hair for a braidout. I only packed a silk bonnet and not my scarf  so I'm sitting here with a *makeshift stocking cap (cut one of my stocking legs and stuck it on my head ).* Still deciding if I'll wear my hair in a low pony or tuck the hair under into a bun. Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting home and back to my hair staples.
> 
> Transitioning and interviewing in humid cities is no joke!!


 
You're like McGuyver of the hair world


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*I had a bad hair day too this morning... I went back to juicing and purchased the Care Free Gold and I think my hair hates it. I will be returning it and getting the S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky and sealing with the oil. I think the product was old or something because it didn't even feel thick like it used to and there was no akward smell (you know, the jherri curl smell). *

*Anyhoot, my bun was less than subpar this morning... *

*Sidenote: I always equate my hair the movie "Gremlins"; it always starts off cute and fluffy and the moment you hit it with some water, it's a treacherous beast that you can't control or tame.... poor Gizmo....*


----------



## ZkittyKurls

sipp100 said:


> ^^^You're prolly right - I don't worry about the exact dates, since I'll be transitioning for a couple more years. Saying "I'm 167 weeks post" will sound pretty silly, IMO, and will make little difference than being 166 weeks post.


 
lol! i see your point.


----------



## blksndrlla

Kenny-Ann said:


> I had a really bad hair morning that almost brought me to tears.  I don't know how those of you who've transitioned for a year or longer do it.  Just the time and patience alone is hard.  When did you finally get the hang of taking care of your hair?  Were there days when you really wanted to either to relax it or take a pair of scissors to it?  What kept you sane? Does it get any easier?
> 
> I'm not so defeated that I'm going to give up, but it's just one of those days where you wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better morning.



I still wax and wane, but I know I intend on being a long haired natural. The long hair part keeps me transitioning more than anything. If my goal was to just be natural I don't know if I could resist the urge to BC, but since I want to have long hair it's easier to keep pushing. Yes, I have had plenty of crazy hair days, but they pass. The only thing I regret is putting that darn maxi-glide to my head (read: heat damage). (i didn't have that problem with my CHI). Just keep on pushing. You will get to your goal eventually. Your hair is going to grow, so why not just keep going!


----------



## dr.j

^^^^ ITA.  What keeps me going is knowing that I want to have long hair when I BC.  Plus I look at those who are at a transitioning point further than me as inspiration.  Learning to be patient and working with my hair and NOT fighting with my hair has helped.  Stay strong!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

54 wks post!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

*35 weeks post/ 8 months 
Week 3 of no heat (no flatiron or blowdryer) 
New Goal: Try to transition for 1 year!!!*!​
So this week I've continued my daily co-washing.  I can't get enough of this!!!!! Although almost daily I am bunning, I am so proud of myself for not using heat.  On Tuesday night I did a rollerset and the curls came out pretty good.  Fastforward to the next day......................I looked like one of the Supremes.  It was a helmet head HOT MESS!!!! I even had the nerve to go out of the house like that.  As soon as I hit the humidity, my hair blew up even more.  Every "protective" style I try I cannot get it right.  Saturday morning I will be stalking YT for tutorials.  I've GOT to do better. *le sigh*


Products I am in love with right now: 

Skala Shea Butter Leave-in - Leaves my hair soooooo super soft and detangling.

Lacio Lacio - (My favorite leave-in, super detangling, comparable to Skala Shea leave in)

Shea Moisture products (they all work great to me)

HE Totally twisted (My favorite to cowash with these days)

Bee Mine Deja Hair Milk and Luscious moisturizer (Left my failed twistout super soft and moisturized.  Although the style looked a mess, it was sooo soft)

Jane Carter Leave - in (I haven't used it alone but my hubby loves the smell)

Care-Free moisturizer -( I use this when I do early morning wet buns.  Works well with the IC Fantasia)

Shea Butter - (I love this stuff on my hair, on my legs, feet, everywhere) *swoon*


----------



## africanqueen456

Kenny-Ann said:


> I had a really bad hair morning that almost brought me to tears. I don't know how those of you who've transitioned for a year or longer do it. Just the time and patience alone is hard. When did you finally get the hang of taking care of your hair? Were there days when you really wanted to either to relax it or take a pair of scissors to it? What kept you sane? Does it get any easier?
> 
> I'm not so defeated that I'm going to give up, but it's just one of those days where you wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better morning.


 
Hun when I feel like I put in a weave..I actually never wore my transitioning hair out until a couple months ago..Im 10 months post


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 50 weeks post.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

NikkiQ said:


> So...I'm fast approaching 12 weeks(according to my calculations) and I took a pic of my NG to show you ladies exactly the curlies that are giving me the blues right now  I've worked out a little system to keep it slicked down pretty well now for my phony pony and it seems to be working. Gonna keep on chugging along
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out when I'll be able to determine if I'm really a 4a lol



I think you and I might be hair twins!

ETA: Hmm maybe not so much. I just examined my hair folder on Picasa (which currently has over 50 pictures of the back of my head ) I think I was just excited to have a twin 

On another note, I'm currently in the midst of a personal no heat challenge (for almost 4 weeks). I usually straighten every other week and I'm trying not to straighten again until the 2nd, which is my birthday! I've cut down on the heat a lot considering I used to straighten every 3 days!


----------



## Yoshi3329

Just found out I'm in my 7th month, quickly approaching my 8th. My head feels a bit tender headed, I don't remember being this tender headed while relaxed. Interesting... Anyone else?


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm 17 weeks post!! 4 months tomorrow!!! That number seems so far away from my goal... I'm just now realizing that if I want a style, I have to work for it. No such thing any more as just unwrap my hair and go. But its no point of styling it in this summer heat anyway...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yoshi3329 said:


> Just found out I'm in my 7th month, quickly approaching my 8th. My head feels a bit tender headed, I don't remember being this tender headed while relaxed. Interesting... Anyone else?



My head was tender around 4 or 5 months post. It hasn't been since then.


----------



## thickhairRN

sooo im no longer a "transitioner"!!! Finally bc'ed after 7 months! No pics yet because I had to get a sew-in for an event that I was in. It was totally not planned at all...just kind of happened. Extremely happy to finally be au naturale! Plus 2 of my younger sisters and my mom recently bc'ed as well! So much support and love has me feeling awesome. Cant wait to take out my sew-in and learn about MY hair!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^ wow thats very fortunate for you to have such a close support group to help you on your newly natural journey!! congratulations!! dont stay in that install too long you kno we love da pics ics:


----------



## NikkiQ

YaniraNaturally said:


> I think you and I might be hair twins!
> 
> ETA: Hmm maybe not so much. I just examined my hair folder on Picasa (which currently has over 50 pictures of the back of my head ) I think I was just excited to have a twin
> 
> On another note, I'm currently in the midst of a personal no heat challenge (for almost 4 weeks). I usually straighten every other week and I'm trying not to straighten again until the 2nd, which is my birthday! I've cut down on the heat a lot considering I used to straighten every 3 days!


 

awww dangit! I got excited too! lol


----------



## dorko

i flatironed my hair for the first time in a year.. loving the thickness and the length.. ends look thicker.. i plan on taking pics soon enough..


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm FOUR months post today!!!!  I wasn't a big fan of Skala Shea Butter until yesterday when I poo'd, condish'd and put in the leave-in. My hair and tangles melted like butter. It was great! So no BC anytime soon as long as I keep finding things that work for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

My waves and curls are starting to make their presence be known through the top layer of hair. They're basically saying "move over relaxed strands...its our time to shine!!"


----------



## Poutchi

MummysGirl said:


> The 2009 thread is way over 200 pages long: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312457
> 
> I've provided the link so we can still refer to it
> 
> This is a continuation of the last thread, getting us ready for the new year yay: for 2010).
> 
> I think we can start by stating:
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?
> 
> HHG Ladies


 

I am only 20 weeks post. I am transitionning with the help of BKT. Once my bottle of BKT runs ( end of 2011), I will order another one and continue the same thing for 2012. I will do light trims with each BKT. I plan to BC only when I am confortable with the length of my hair ( can put it in a bun or a puff). Short hair is a no no for me. HHJ to all


----------



## Kenny-Ann

NikkiQ said:


> My waves and curls are starting to make their presence be known through the top layer of hair. They're basically saying "move over relaxed strands...its our time to shine!!"


 
Girl, I'm right there with you!.  What a difference a few weeks make.  The only thing I've been able to do with my hair is put it in a ponytail, bun the rest and pray it holds.  

I'm going to clarify, do a protein treatment, deep condition and attempt a braidout tonight.  I might even be bold enough to take pics!  I hope it comes out like the other braidouts that I've seen posted around LHCF.


----------



## growingbrown

19 weeks post today!!! I'm holding on...

ETA: Pics!!!! Braids were done 3 weeks and 1 day ago!


----------



## Rapunzel*

currently 13 months and one week  post 
still holding on


----------



## candigyrl0830

creeping towards 7 months and getting that itch!


----------



## growingbrown

Rapunzel* said:


> currently 13 months and one week post
> still holding on


 
Congrats to YOU!


----------



## NikkiQ

Kenny-Ann said:


> Girl, I'm right there with you!. What a difference a few weeks make. The only thing I've been able to do with my hair is put it in a ponytail, bun the rest and pray it holds.
> 
> I'm going to clarify, do a protein treatment, deep condition and attempt a braidout tonight. I might even be bold enough to take pics! I hope it comes out like the other braidouts that I've seen posted around LHCF.


 

I usually do a phony pony myself every day. It seems to be helping but I think my hair is getting tired of it. time to try something new.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Is it just me or is it that my relaxed hair takes longer to air dry than my new growth?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ I'm the opposite since my natural hair is much thicker than the relaxed hair. Has anyone else had this happen?? I'm curious!


----------



## growingbrown

^^^ So far natural drys faster than relaxed! This may change tho


----------



## Alta Angel

14 months post!!!



At twelve months, I BC'ed my nape area, at 13 months I bc'ed the middle area.  My hair is about 7 inches long in the back and middle and my new growth is just over 6 in the front.  I have at least 3 inches of relaxed hair left in the front.  I can't trim the front, though, in order to continue doing my bun.  You can only imagine how crazy I look when I take my hair down!


----------



## jerseygurl

7 months post and trucking along. Lately I've been having more bad hair days than good. Oh well


----------



## caligirl2385

15 months post!!! I'm going to cut some more of the relaxed ends off in the front and get braids next week. Not sure how long I'm going to keep transitioning-just depends on how short/long the front is. I'd love to BC after I take these braids out.  Happy Hair Growing all!


----------



## NikkiQ

What was everyone's average growth during their transition? I'm quite curious to see if I'm lagging behind or if I'm just being impatient.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> What was everyone's average growth during their transition? I'm quite curious to see if I'm lagging behind or if I'm just being impatient.



Girl, you know you're being impatient!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yo I think NikkiQ is tryna rub it in our face because she gets an inch a month lol


Yup yup I'm hatin! lol


----------



## c0urtkneee

almost 11 months. so close to a year. anyone else deal with dryness when they blowdry? i blowdried my hair the other day & have used cantu & olive oil & nothing seems to work. :/


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yo I think NikkiQ is tryna rub it in our face because she gets an inch a month lol
> 
> 
> Yup yup I'm hatin! lol


 
Hey now!!! I didn't even mention it in here . I'm just happy. That's all. I see all you ladies with long, healthy, beautiful hair. Can a sista dream???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

HAHAHA You will be there in no time NikkiQ....as long as you have your retention skills on point....I think you will be WL by December 2011...seriously. Your hair seems to grow faster than mine and if you don't do any major cuts, you'll be there next year!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HAHAHA You will be there in no time NikkiQ....as long as you have your retention skills on point....I think you will be WL by December 2011...seriously. Your hair seems to grow faster than mine and if you don't do any major cuts, you'll be there next year!


 

Holy guacamole! WL???? OOOOoooooh idk about that one.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

I'm with Nikki.  I see some of the women here with hair growth like *WHOA!!!*.  Then I see my hair growth and I'm like whoa!!!.  I'd be happy with hair growth that's somewhere in the middle, like at least *whoa!!!*

At least I've figured out that I'm not that far away from APL.  And to think....a few months ago I didn't even know what APL meant. *WHOA ME!!!*


----------



## NikkiQ

Kenny-Ann said:


> I'm with Nikki. I see some of the women here with hair growth like *WHOA!!!*. *Then I see my hair growth and I'm like whoa!!!. I'd be happy with hair growth that's somewhere in the middle, like at least whoa!!!*
> 
> At least I've figured out that I'm not that far away from APL. And to think....a few months ago I didn't even know what APL meant. *WHOA ME!!!*


 
me and you are like :crossfingers:!!! I'd be happy with APL in the near future(not too near. I'm not expecting a miracle here)


----------



## wontonfm

My one year transitionversary is just around the corner on August 1st. I've scheduled an appointment for that week for a BIT of a trim/cut just to even my hair out a bit.  Pictures to come.


----------



## KurlyNinja

18 weeks post. Time sure does fly... I wonder how much NG i'll have at the end of the year.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

55wks post!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Just realized that NOW I'm 17 weeks post! I thought this past week was 17! What a relief! I thought my hair was growing SUPER slow!


----------



## Duchesse

I'm 43 weeks post. Things are going well, however I've had some breakage in my crown. It's kinkier than the rest of my hair and the strands are the thinnest. I think the relaxed hair there was just really weak, because I have like 2 inches left in the crown, but about 4-5 inches of relaxed hair other places. I didn't realize that my hair was breaking like this until the past couple of weeks that I've been out of my half wigs....I was like Ohhhhh snap.

I'm trying to transition for 1 1/2-2 years, but I'm wondering if it makes sense anymore, esp. since my hair is starting to break off. It sucks because otherwise, the rest of my head looks good., esp. in braidouts. But an unintentional choppy look isn't cute.

Once it get's cooler, I _may_ just BC and get back to my wigs. Just a vent.


----------



## NikkiQ

13 weeks today. Did a length check last night and to say its only been 3 weeks since I last flattened it, I could see a little growth. Wish I could've gone longer without the heat, but I had to flat iron for my sew-in today. I actually had a ponytail!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I did a flexirod set. I have NL/SL hair so my it makes my hair look really short. I was already kinda self-conscious about it, but rocked it anyway. And actually ended up liking it. The second my dad sees me he says "What are you doing with your hair?" "It doesn't seem like you dont know WHAT to do with it."  I guess it will be back in its bun tomorrow even though it took me a whole day to figure out how to even do this hairstyle... I just want pretty hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

You should've posted pics so we could tell you how lovely your hair looked. Men dont know anything!


----------



## GlamaDiva

Miryoku said:


> I did a flexirod set. I have NL/SL hair so my it makes my hair look really short. I was already kinda self-conscious about it, but rocked it anyway. And actually ended up liking it. The second my dad sees me he says "What are you doing with your hair?" "It doesn't seem like you dont know WHAT to do with it."  I guess it will be back in its bun tomorrow even though it took me a whole day to figure out how to even do this hairstyle... I just want pretty hair.



Don't let that comment discourage you...but be ready for more of those comments!  If you like the flexi rod go ahead and keep doing it   You sound like me when I first began my transition...I wore a twist out one day for the first time and was sooo self conscious and then realized i liked it!  You will start to feel more comfy...i might have missed it..but how far in your transition are you?


----------



## dr.j

Miryoku said:


> I did a flexirod set. I have NL/SL hair so my it makes my hair look really short. I was already kinda self-conscious about it, but rocked it anyway. And actually ended up liking it. The second my dad sees me he says "What are you doing with your hair?" "It doesn't seem like you dont know WHAT to do with it."  I guess it will be back in its bun tomorrow even though it took me a whole day to figure out how to even do this hairstyle... I just want pretty hair.


 
Don't be discouraged.  Sometimes people make these comments because they're not used to seeing your hair in a different style.  Keep wearing it --- they'll get used to it.


----------



## dr.j

I'm 13 months post.  When I started transitioning, I was between APL and BSB.  Two weeks ago I had my hair blow dried and flat ironed.  I finally reached BSB.    The pic was taken by my beautician after she blow dried my hair (excuse the highlights growing out).  I'm sitting down so it's not a good length check picture but hopefully you can get the gist.  My beautician had to convince me to let her trim 1 inch because I was excited about my growth.  She said that my relaxed ends were tangling up with each other and a trim would help with taking care of my hair (last trim Feb 2010).

I'm glad she trimmed it because I noticed the difference when I washed my hair tonight.  Detangling was a breeze!!   I also used an ORS Replenishing Pac for the first time (it was free) so maybe that helped.  I was planning on transitioning for at least 2 years and letting my relaxed ends fall off on their own but I think it is best if I trim an inch every 3 months to help with the managability of my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

3 months post and got my first curly install today. I'm totally loving it!!!!!  I'll be sticking to this look til the end of the year at least. Might switch it up next year back to straight hair but we shall see. I plan on keeping this one in for at least 3-4 months so I need to change up my reggie. Any suggestions on how to take care of my hair with the install in???


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!

I'm still hanging in there!  I also still have the cornrows extensions in my hair. Tuesday will make it 4 weeks that I've had them in, so I need to start taking them down soon.  I'm too lazy to do it though, plus I don't know how I want to wear my hair in between the next set of cornrows.  Once I take these out plan to have at least a 1-2 week break before I get another set of cornrows.  I also think after the second set of cornrows, that I will get kinky twists and ride that out until December 5th (which will mark 1 year since getting a relaxer).


----------



## MummysGirl

KUTGW Ladies


----------



## CaliDiamond

I am over 5 months post and I have surrendered myself to twistouts and braidouts exclusively. This has definitely helped with the edges, growth, and maintaining a no-heat regimen.


----------



## GlamaDiva

i'm currently about 22 weeks post...i've had senegalese twists and now micro sew-in during my last 6 weeks. I'm anxious to check out my growth )


----------



## beautyaddict1913

NikkiQ said:


> 3 months post and got my first curly install today. I'm totally loving it!!!!!  I'll be sticking to this look til the end of the year at least. Might switch it up next year back to straight hair but we shall see. I plan on keeping this one in for at least 3-4 months so I need to change up my reggie. Any suggestions on how to take care of my hair with the install in???


 
what kind of hair do you have installed?

i suggest co-washing, washing with sulfate free poos, and oiling your scalp with your fave oil...(i use castor oil, since Im in the challenge lol)
Just keep your scalp clean and oiled...The reason why I suggest oil over water based leave ins is because those leave ins will cause your cornrows to "lift"/loosen sooner than expected.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Duchesse said:


> I'm 43 weeks post. Things are going well, however I've had some breakage in my crown. It's kinkier than the rest of my hair and the strands are the thinnest. I think the relaxed hair there was just really weak, because I have like 2 inches left in the crown, but about 4-5 inches of relaxed hair other places. I didn't realize that my hair was breaking like this until the past couple of weeks that I've been out of my half wigs....I was like Ohhhhh snap.
> 
> I'm trying to transition for 1 1/2-2 years, but I'm wondering if it makes sense anymore, esp. since my hair is starting to break off. It sucks because otherwise, the rest of my head looks good., esp. in braidouts. But an unintentional choppy look isn't cute.
> 
> Once it get's cooler, I _may_ just BC and get back to my wigs. Just a vent.


 
I found that I had to care for my relaxed ends differently than my natural hair...I apply different leave-ins, etc. When I do protein treatments, I focus on the ends, etc.


----------



## NikkiQ

beautyaddict1913 said:


> what kind of hair do you have installed?
> 
> i suggest co-washing, washing with sulfate free poos, and oiling your scalp with your fave oil...(i use castor oil, since Im in the challenge lol)
> Just keep your scalp clean and oiled...The reason why I suggest oil over water based leave ins is because those leave ins will cause your cornrows to "lift"/loosen sooner than expected.


 
I used Deja Vu Deep Wave. I peeped in the Weave It Up Challenge thread and saw their suggestions on how to maintain an install too. How often did you cowash?


----------



## KurlyNinja

So to add on to my post from yesterday. I did NOT take down destroy my flexirod set. lol. instead I decided to transform it into something better. I'm officially rocking a flexirod mohawk and I feel like this is much more me. I'm so happy about this that I don't even care who doesn't like it. All I did was smooth down the sides and clip it in place. I will admit I stole this from a tut on youtube and the girl who did it was all natural but I figured "what the hey!" and it turned out great! This will definitely be added to my transitioning styles... Its low-mani with a great style. I'll try to post pics of it later...


----------



## TruMe

Miryoku said:


> So to add on to my post from yesterday. I did NOT take down destroy my flexirod set. lol. instead I decided to transform it into something better. I'm officially rocking a flexirod mohawk and I feel like this is much more me. I'm so happy about this that I don't even care who doesn't like it. All I did was smooth down the sides and clip it in place. I will admit I stole this from a tut on youtube and the girl who did it was all natural but I figured "what the hey!" and it turned out great! This will definitely be added to my transitioning styles... Its low-mani with a great style. I'll try to post pics of it later...


 
Good for you!!  I am not a big fan of short hair on myself either and whenever I do my strawler sets, I HATE the first day and LOVE the second because it is much fuller.  The more you do it, the more comfortable you will be about it.  KUTGW!!!


----------



## Bublin

1 year post today.  Yippee.

I had a Mizani Therasmooth treatment (without the flat ironing) and all my hair is straight and soft and silky.

My stylist pointed out that i had more regrowth than relaxed at the back.  I was
very happy but i'm not ready to bc just yet.

Keep going everyone.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

What exactly is the thermasmooth treatment? I thought it was just products...it makes your hair straight? Please enlighten me!

ETA: Congrats on making 1 year post!


----------



## Bublin

Its a 4 step system that helps to achieve a smooth straight finish as it gives amazing results on natural hair.  The ingedients also act as a heat protectant.  It is contains a shampoo, conditioner leave-in and a serum.  My hair was wrapped in cling film with the conditioner on.  I opted not to have a flat iron but even so my hair is swinging.

Maybe someone could help me explain as i really don't know the technicalities but i know i've never had my hair this smooth and straight with just a blowdry
without a relaxer being involved.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Thought I'd post pics of the flexihawk I did. Yes, I said flexihawk. I LOVE this style btw.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku said:


> Thought I'd post pics of the flexihawk I did. Yes, I said flexihawk. I LOVE this style btw.


 
Love it!!! You did a great job!


----------



## TruMe

Miryoku said:


> Thought I'd post pics of the flexihawk I did. Yes, I said flexihawk. I LOVE this style btw.


 
Very cool.  You go girl!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm 8 months post today!!! Don't have much growth to show for it but I'm still excited nonetheless lol


----------



## caligirl2385

hi all!  i chopped the back half of my head, so i'm 100% natural back there.  just got braids yesterday. i'll keep these in for a few months and then hopefully, i'll have enough length in the front to chop the rest of it. hhg!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm 8 months post today!!! Don't have much growth to show for it but I'm still excited nonetheless lol


 
Go Femme!!!


----------



## SingBrina

Cool here is the thread, hmm I wonder how long I will stay this way though.... :/


----------



## NikkiQ

SingBrina said:


> Cool here is the thread, hmm I wonder how long I will stay this way though.... :/


 
Stay what way, transitioning?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> Stay what way, transitioning?



Yeah, I was thinking, huh?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^you better not give into the creamy crack! you're doing so well!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

She may be talking about chopping. She said she's 10-12 months post or more but she hasnt been keeping track.

SINGBRINA GET IN HERE AND CLARIFY!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh okay well that makes sense then. I hope she wasn't talking about relaxing after all this time!


----------



## Alta Angel

I really need some new styles!!  I have finally gotten tired of the bun...


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm 8 months post today!!! Don't have much growth to show for it but I'm still excited nonetheless lol


 
Congratulations LaFemme!!!


----------



## SingBrina

NikkiQ said:


> Stay what way, transitioning?


 

Yes, I think I will try a little longer, just need a better moisturizer and detangler when I am about to shampoo my hair from a wet bun.


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> I really need some new styles!! I have finally gotten tired of the bun...


 
I hear ya Alta Angel!  I feel the same way about my daily braidout bun.  But it's definitely working for you.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^  Go SingBrina!!!!


----------



## SingBrina

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> She may be talking about chopping. She said she's 10-12 months post or more but she hasnt been keeping track.
> 
> SINGBRINA GET IN HERE AND CLARIFY!


 

Here I am!! Yeah I was thinking of relaxing, but I dont want to just yet. The wet bun made me mad!!! Some suggested to leave in the conditiner along with the normal leave in for moisture, what do you think?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^you better fight that relaxer feeling woman!


----------



## SingBrina

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^you better fight that relaxer feeling woman!


 

Yeah I will just focus on my crown when wet bunning, I really liked the wet bun. I just need to focus on that and comb better when I am done.... hmmm, I shall fight this feeling another month, lol, or after this next try


----------



## NikkiQ

SingBrina said:


> Yeah I will just focus on my crown when wet bunning, I really liked the wet bun. I just need to focus on that and comb better when I am done.... hmmm, I shall fight this feeling another month, lol, or after this next try


 
Do you ever switch it up and try other PS?


----------



## growingbrown

Its now 5 months 1 day post for me. I'm taking my braids out this weekend because I'm tired of them and like co washing my hair and letting water hit it everyday... I will continue to transition without BC. In addition I am doing the HYH challange til dec 10! wish me luck!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

this is exactly how I feel about this darn sew-in. My plan is/was to take it down in October (which would have been 3 mths), but I will be taking it down in September now. I can't be away from my hair that long.



growingbrown said:


> Its now 5 months 1 day post for me. *I'm taking my braids out this weekend because I'm tired of them and like co washing my hair and letting water hit it everyday*... I will continue to transition without BC. In addition I am doing the HYH challange til dec 10! wish me luck!


----------



## lizzyb168

i have now seen that at this point in my transition, at 61 weeks, that if my hair is not in natural twists or braids, then im just setting myself up for hair failure and it just looks a HAM!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm 11 weeks post. I will feel more transitional once I hit 17 weeks! When I relaxed, I stretched between 15-17 weeks. So, once I hit 17 weeks, I will really be excited.


----------



## Janet'

I just wanted to come in and show you ladies some love!!!! I was a long-term transitioner, so I feel you pain and frustration...Just know that it is well worth it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^you transitioned for 2 years,right? I think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I really miss touching my NG I think I may take this sew-in down sooner than planned. Anywho I'll be 13 months in less than a week I hope I can make it the 5 months after that ( I thought about BCing everyday this week)


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> I really miss touching my NG I think I may take this sew-in down sooner than planned. Anywho I'll be 13 months in less than a week I hope I can make it the 5 months after that ( I thought about BCing everyday this week)


 

uh oh...getting the BC itch???lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^ It's just an itch that I can ignore. My natural hair is not long enough I need at least a decent size bun before I chop.


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> ^^ It's just an itch that I can ignore. My natural hair is not long enough I need at least a decent size bun before I chop.


 
How long is your NG now?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

NikkiQ said:


> How long is your NG now?


 
I really don't know I never thought to measure it.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I just hit the 13 month mark a couple of days ago and my hair is acting up lately.  The relaxed hair seems to be tangling around itself and I'm seeing some broken hairs and shedding  I'm trying to re-group and figure out what I can do to stop the breakage first and foremost. I don't thing my protein balance is off since I use a leave-in w/ mild protein at least once a week and I use a moisturizing leave-in any other time; I also DC once a week with a mixture of Aussie Moist and Aussie 3 min. miracle mixed w/ olive oil. I do try to moisturize and seal nightly. I stopped shampooing about 6 weeks ago and have been alternating between ayurvedic powder rinses and cowashes. I clarify once a month with baking soda mixed with conditioner. 

At this point I really don't know what to do. I have no desire to chop but if I can't get the breakage under control, I may have to. I was planning on transitioning at least until November. I am not doing any type of fake hair for the summer because it's seriously too hot for that. 

Can anyone help a sista out????


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just popping in.  I decided this week to go back to wet sets with some modification.  

1.  I with blow dry in sections with tension to make sure hair is completely dry in the morning

2.  continue to PS even though wearing giant afro is tempting

3.  always always always keep hair streched and detangled.  

We'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I remember when this happened.  Just when you think you have transitioning under control.  Nope.

So here is what I did, 
1. always do everything is sections and make sure your hair is streched to avoid demarcation tangles.  This is where all my tangles are now.  Not the natural hair or the relaxed hair but where they meet, I do everything is sections

2.  if you get tried of caring for your tangly hair blow dry  it may be a little but of heat but it will save you a few days of fustration.  Remember you do always have to flat iron.

3.  do a deep moisture treatment, my hair always behaves better after a DC on dry hair with PM detangler, honey, aloe vera, what germ oil, and heat

4.  ceramides, I didn't discover this till about month 14 and it saved the breakage factor.  I mix what germ oil with whatever I'm sealing with and have seen a big difference in the breakage.  I hear hot six oil is good but I have never used it.

5.  Also if you aren't doing this wash in braids.  I say braids not sections.  You need to keep your hair streched and tangle free.  I braid my hair pre wash, wet the braid then unravel.  shampoo - section - rinse - condition - rebraid.

I hope some thing I wrote helps.



curvycurly78 said:


> I just hit the 13 month mark a couple of days ago and my hair is acting up lately.  The relaxed hair seems to be tangling around itself and I'm seeing some broken hairs and shedding  I'm trying to re-group and figure out what I can do to stop the breakage first and foremost. I don't thing my protein balance is off since I use a leave-in w/ mild protein at least once a week and I use a moisturizing leave-in any other time; I also DC once a week with a mixture of Aussie Moist and Aussie 3 min. miracle mixed w/ olive oil. I do try to moisturize and seal nightly. I stopped shampooing about 6 weeks ago and have been alternating between ayurvedic powder rinses and cowashes. I clarify once a month with baking soda mixed with conditioner.
> 
> At this point I really don't know what to do. I have no desire to chop but if I can't get the breakage under control, I may have to. I was planning on transitioning at least until November. I am not doing any type of fake hair for the summer because it's seriously too hot for that.
> 
> Can anyone help a sista out????


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I'm still transitioning also, I'm at Month 13. I think my hair is BCing itself but I'm going to keep on and make sure that I up my moisturizing and DCing.


----------



## NikkiQ

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm still transitioning also, I'm at Month 13. I think my hair is BCing itself but I'm going to keep on and make sure that I up my moisturizing and DCing.


 
yay!!!! 13 months is awesome. How long are you gonna transition?


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ok so I know a lot of people say they see their curls after they BC, but I see them now! I don't know if my NG is like super strength or something, but they refuse to be hidden.  not thats a bad thing. They curl right up something serious and shrinkage is CRAZY! Some of the hair I cut (that I use for reference) shrinks up to half an inch (it looks 4a to me btw) but when I pull it its almost 3 inches long. Shocks me every time I do it! At this rate I may transition forever...  


Oh 19 weeks post btw.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I can't see my NG. Its all braided down!!! But I can already lift up my braids already and its only been a week. Hopefully that's a promising start to the HYH challenge


----------



## theeREALmccoy

WHew! I kno I'm super late joining this thread but I'm new here & am in the process of getting to kno my hair!

Its been about 7 months since my last relaxer..Previously I was the girl that flat ironed my hair once a week like clockwork!  Thanks to this forum, I've been rockin' bantu knot outs, twistouts & buns! I've learned SO MUCH! The only problem i've been having is a little bit of breakage...I kno i probably need to go and purchase a protein treatment.


This morning i had the strongest urge to chop this hair off!!! I had just deep conditioned and I was so excited seeing my little curlies pop!  However, I think i'm gonna wait AT LEAST until the beginning of next year to see how I feel...at the very latest, I will BC July next year!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OMG! If ya'll are having a hard time detangling, try Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. That stuff is the BOMBDIGGITY! It detangled my hair like nooooo other. Ya'll remember I used to complain about hour long detangling sessions. 10 minutes ya'll! TEN MINUTES! It was so good I didn't even rinse it out lol I hope it works well as a leave in! This is definitely a staple though.


----------



## dr.j

Bun Mistress said:


> I remember when this happened. Just when you think you have transitioning under control. Nope.
> 
> So here is what I did,
> 1. always do everything is sections and make sure your hair is streched to avoid demarcation tangles. This is where all my tangles are now. Not the natural hair or the relaxed hair but where they meet, I do everything is sections
> 
> 2. if you get tried of caring for your tangly hair blow dry it may be a little but of heat but it will save you a few days of fustration. Remember you do always have to flat iron.
> 
> 3. do a deep moisture treatment, my hair always behaves better after a DC on dry hair with PM detangler, honey, aloe vera, what germ oil, and heat
> 
> 4. ceramides, I didn't discover this till about month 14 and it saved the breakage factor. I mix what germ oil with whatever I'm sealing with and have seen a big difference in the breakage. I hear hot six oil is good but I have never used it.
> 
> 5. *Also if you aren't doing this wash in braids. I say braids not sections. You need to keep your hair streched and tangle free. I braid my hair pre wash, wet the braid then unravel. shampoo - section - rinse - condition - rebraid.*
> 
> I hope some thing I wrote helps.


 
Cosigning with washing in braids.  I braid my hair pre-wash, wet, ayurvedic powder rinse, condition, and DC all in braids.  I do not take the braids out until I detangle outside of the shower.  I take one braid down one at a time, add leave-in and then ponytail airdry.  At first I was afraid that products wouldn't get to all of my hair if I kept it in braids through the whole process but it hasn't been a problem.

I've been baggying at night (add Hawaiian Silky or Elasta QP Mango Butter and seal with EVCO - put on a plastic cap and tie my scarf over it) which has helped with moisture.

Also, trimming the relaxed ends has helped with keep my hair strands from tangling with each other.

HTH!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG! If ya'll are having a hard time detangling, try Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. That stuff is the BOMBDIGGITY! It detangled my hair like nooooo other. Ya'll remember I used to complain about hour long detangling sessions. 10 minutes ya'll! TEN MINUTES! It was so good I didn't even rinse it out lol I hope it works well as a leave in! This is definitely a staple though.


 
I heard the same thing about this and when I tried it did nothing.. Not sure if I didn't use enough but I thought I did.. HE Hydralicious worked better than this did for me.. I might need to re-visit this.. I think I read on the bottle that it works great as a Dc on dry hair..maybe I need to try that


----------



## Alta Angel

I have tried Yes to Cucumbers conditioner the past two weeks and I officially love it.  I use it as a DC and as a leave-in.  I get tons of slip and my hair detangles easily.  I am on a quest to buy readily available products instead of having to rely on online products.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

LadyMacgyver said:


> I heard the same thing about this and when I tried it did nothing.. Not sure if I didn't use enough but I thought I did.. HE Hydralicious worked better than this did for me.. I might need to re-visit this.. I think I read on the bottle that it works great as a Dc on dry hair..maybe I need to try that


 
Well if it didn't work for you then I def wouldn't repurchase or anything. I didn't use alot and it worked. Hydralicious is good but I dont use cones unless I'm using heat so I really loved this. I just used it as a co-wash but I heard alot of people don't really like it. Stick to the Hydralicious..it's cheaper!


----------



## divinefavor

I took my cornrow extensions out on Thursday.  I am seriously thinking of doing the big chop this weekend.  I am almost 8 months (August 5th will make 8 months) post relaxer.  I'm a little afraid though of how a TWA is going to look on my big head!  LOL!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ladies, when you dc or co-wash do you focus on the NG in the same manner as the ends, for softer growth results? I find myself doing this a lot. I am wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

When I pre-poo I make sure you get my new growth really good but when I co-wash, it's kind of hard to focus on the ng without getting it on my scalp.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

I have officially become a hair addict.  I now find myself checking every hair that I find in my comb when I do anything with my hair to see if it has a pulp at the end.  My boyfriend can't figure out why I'm so obsessed with hair now.  

I think about BC-ing almost every day now and the only thing that keeps the scissors away is seeing some of the BC's that don't go as planned because people were impatient.  

I NEVER used to be like this.  A ponytail and some hair clips were all my head ever saw.  Now it's twistouts, braidouts and buns.  Hair being washed ever other week to almost every other day.  It's crazy.  

Please tell me that I haven't lost my ever-loving mind.  I can't be alone.  I'm thinking kinky-twists will have to go in before I go crazy.  

Okay...now that I've vented, on the upside of this, I did make it 4 months so far.  Just 14 more months to go.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

lol I was obsessed like that when I first found the hair boards. It went away though. I know longer by new products and I don't check through my hairs to see if it was shedded or breakage lol I just do what I can to keep the hair on my head and I've finally found all my staples


----------



## divinefavor

I BC last night!  Will post a thread and pics once I wash my hair stuff in a few.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

divinefavor said:


> I BC last night! Will post a thread and pics once I wash my hair stuff in a few.


 
Congrats on the BC    Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses finally checking in at 1 year post...!!!  Thanks to all my transitioning sistas and LHCF of course.

:bouncegre:bouncegre:  :blowkiss::Copy of 2cool: :superbanana:

^^^ I know I overdid it but I've waited a long time to submit this post.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay SherlysTresses!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

NikkiQ said:


> yay!!!! 13 months is awesome. How long are you gonna transition?



Thanks  I want to go to 2 years....until June 2011.


----------



## simplyconfident

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, when you dc or co-wash do you focus on the NG in the same manner as the ends, for softer growth results? I find myself doing this a lot. I am wondering if I'm the only one.


 
I do this too. 
For a little bit I found myself neglecting my relaxed hair all together since I know I will be chopping it off anyways. However, that led to breakage and a small trim. Now I'm back to babying my ends (moisturize and seal, baggying). I'm playing favorites I know; I'm so in love with my NG!!


----------



## TruMe

divinefavor said:


> I BC last night! Will post a thread and pics once I wash my hair stuff in a few.


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Thanks  I want to go to 2 years....until June 2011.


 
Ohhhh not too far away! How long is your NG? I want it to be at least to SL before I BC but Lord knows how long that'll take


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

simplyconfident said:


> I do this too.
> For a little bit I found myself neglecting my relaxed hair all together since I know I will be chopping it off anyways. However, that led to breakage and a small trim. Now I'm back to babying my ends (moisturize and seal, baggying). I'm playing favorites I know; I'm so in love with my NG!!



haha! I can't help but touch my NG all the time! I'm not playing favorites, though. Since I'm doing a super long-term transition, I have to tend to both textures equally.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ok... so I HAVE to stay far away from the newly natural thread...That place is tempting.


----------



## NikkiQ

I can see now that this install is NOT gonna make it to October 

The braids are able to lift up more and more everyday. Just bananas. Gonna have to stick to phony ponys and buns.


----------



## NikkiQ

my curlies are bustin out of the braids I have right now on the back of my neck. They REFUSE to be contained


----------



## KurlyNinja

So... I HAVE to braid my hair at night... its not an option if I don't I wake up with dreads... I hope detangling isn't this hard being all natural...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

*13 Months Post*       5 more months to go (maybe longer)!!!


----------



## Xaragua

arm445 said:


> *13 Months Post*       5 more months to go (maybe longer)!!!


 
congrats on reaching 13 months


----------



## SherylsTresses

I flat ironed my hair Sunday and it looks nice.  It's now touching BSL. My question is do you transitioners loose a lot of hair when flat ironing? Or is it just me? I am extremely gentle. I airdry, finger detangle, wide tooth detangle, then fine tooth detangle, then chase my Chi with the wide tooth twice. I lose the same amount when I use my maxiglide too. 

Lemme guess, I should totally avoid the fine tooth, right? Ladies please chime in. erplexed


----------



## mrsjohnson75

NikkiQ said:


> Ohhhh not too far away! How long is your NG? I want it to be at least to SL before I BC but Lord knows how long that'll take



I'm so ready to be done with this transition....but my NG is 6 inches now but with shrinkage its looks more like 2-3 inches


----------



## NikkiQ

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm so ready to be done with this transition....but my NG is 6 inches now but with shrinkage its looks more like 2-3 inches


 
I hope I have that much NG when I make 13 months!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I'm in my 8th month.. I am getting there..


----------



## SherylsTresses

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm so ready to be done with this transition....but my NG is 6 inches now but with shrinkage its looks more like 2-3 inches


 

I can totally relate!


----------



## MaraMDwillbe

I'm going to come out of lurkdom and join in here.  I just passed the 10 month mark since my last relaxer.  I am wanting to do a long transition, at least 18 months ... but I have been itching to cut this past month especially.  My sister has to hide the scissors!  I just want to see MY hair, I am already so much in love with it


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok, so I decided to measure my NG thanks to NikkiQ and I have about 3+ different lengths throughout my head. The very front is the shortest at about 4-5", middle and the back are the same at - 6-7". I will definitely not be BCing anytime soon I will have a serious mullet.


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> Ok, so I decided to measure my NG thanks to NikkiQ and I have about 3+ different lengths throughout my head. The very front is the shortest at about 4-5", middle and the back are the same at - 6-7". I will definitely not be BCing anytime soon I will have a serious mullet.


 
my bad!  

Are you still shooting to BC in 5 months?


----------



## 13StepsAhead

NikkiQ said:


> my bad!
> 
> Are you still shooting to BC in 5 months?


 

It's cool girl I just never thought about doing it until you mentioned it. I definitely think I will go until 18 months, but I'm constantly thinking I can make 2yrs. I want to enjoy my hair when its warm and I will be PS during the colder months. I figure hey I might as well wait unit next July anyway if I wil be hiding my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> It's cool girl I just never thought about doing it until you mentioned it. I definitely think I will go until 18 months, but I'm constantly thinking I can make 2yrs. I want to enjoy my hair when its warm and I will be PS during the colder months. I figure hey I might as well wait unit next July anyway if I wil be hiding my hair.


 
Chances are time will fly by even quicker with the PS for majority of the time. Just wait until you get those wigs! You're gonna be addicted


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^That's how I was last winter I wore half wigs from Dec-April and I retained so much length and I didn't even realize how fast time flew by. I just need 2-3 more wigs and I'll be good until at least April


----------



## growingbrown

Today I am 5 months and 1 week post or 21 weeks! I'm still in braids but I am taking them down for sure this weekend! After that I think I will try braidouts and twistoouts hiding my hair the entire time!


----------



## fivetimestwo

Bun Mistress said:


> I remember when this happened.  Just when you think you have transitioning under control.  Nope.
> 
> So here is what I did,
> 1. always do everything is sections and make sure your hair is stretched to avoid demarcation tangles.  This is where all my tangles are now.  Not the natural hair or the relaxed hair but where they meet, I do everything is sections
> 
> 2.  if you get tried of caring for your tangly hair blow dry  it may be a little but of heat but it will save you a few days of fustration.  Remember you do always have to flat iron.
> 
> 3.  do a deep moisture treatment, my hair always behaves better after a DC on dry hair with PM detangler, honey, aloe vera, what germ oil, and heat
> 
> 4.  *ceramides, I didn't discover this till about month 14 and it saved the breakage factor.  I mix what germ oil with whatever I'm sealing with and have seen a big difference in the breakage.  I hear hot six oil is good but I have never used it.*
> 
> 5.  Also if you aren't doing this wash in braids.  I say braids not sections.  You need to keep your hair streched and tangle free.  I braid my hair pre wash, wet the braid then unravel.  shampoo - section - rinse - condition - rebraid.
> 
> I hope some thing I wrote helps.




I took your advice (especially the bolded) and I have to say it worked! The shedding has slowed down and the breakage has pretty much come to a standstill. I did a DC with Suave Damage Care (ceramides) mixed w/ olive oil and honey. Then after applying my leave in, I sealed w/ hot six oil which has wheat germ oil (ceramide again). I feel like my hair is back on track (fingers crossed) and hopefully this will allow me to make it to 18 months post or even longer. Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I'm stuck in a dilemma.

I'm in the HYH Challenge and got my install done on July 23rd. I usually can keep them in for up to 3 months before my braids get too loose and it needs to come out. Well, I was cowashing every other day and my hair was doing SO well with it that I miss doing it now. The only thing is...my hair seems to be growing faster this way. Its only been over a week and I can pick the braids up already. So...should I keep the install in until October or take this sucka out and start my usual reggie again?? I just miss cowashing


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I went through this with my recent install I kept it in for exactly 4weeks, but honestly it would have lasted the entire 3 months I planned to keep it in. I just missed co-washing and just dealing with my own hair (as crazy as this may sound) . I realized that the human hair sew-in was becoming too much maintenance for me (wash, DC, sit under the dryer, etc). IMO Do you girlie! 




NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm stuck in a dilemma.
> 
> I'm in the HYH Challenge and got my install done on July 23rd. I usually can keep them in for up to 3 months before my braids get too loose and it needs to come out. Well, I was cowashing every other day and my hair was doing SO well with it that I miss doing it now. The only thing is...my hair seems to be growing faster this way. Its only been over a week and I can pick the braids up already. So...should I keep the install in until October or take this sucka out and start my usual reggie again?? I just miss cowashing


----------



## NikkiQ

arm445 said:


> I went through this with my recent install I kept it in for exactly 4weeks, but honestly it would have lasted the entire 3 months I planned to keep it in. I just missed co-washing and just dealing with my own hair (as crazy as this may sound) . I realized that the human hair sew-in was becoming too much maintenance for me (wash, DC, sit under the dryer, etc). IMO Do you girlie!


 
 That doesn't sound crazy b/c I'm in the same boat. With this hair, all I have to do is wash it and spray a little leave-in with some gel and its good to go. I just miss dealing with my natrual texture as it grows. I'm gonna try to stick with it until next month and see how it goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

^^^ I am sooo with you on the co-washing and PS.  That's the reason I HAD to come out of my install after barely a month.  I missed my co-washes.

In other news 

I am almost 9 months post!!!!!!! (August 7th)

For the last few weeks I've been doing one week bun and next week flat iron.  I don't feel so bad doing that because I make sure my hair is thoroughly protected when flat-ironing.  The thick and healthiness of my hair reconfirms to me why I am going natural.  My hair hasn't shown its true colors in about 3 years.  I am excited.  I am content right now.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^  9 months is awesome!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

NikkiQ said:


> That doesn't sound crazy b/c I'm in the same boat. With this hair, all I have to do is wash it and spray a little leave-in with some gel and its good to go. I just miss dealing with my natrual texture as it grows.* I'm gonna try to stick with it until next month and see how it goes. Fingers crossed*!


 

Good Luck !!! I commend all of the ladies who stay in installs for 2-3 months; I realized that I just don't have the patience.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ I'm used to the 2-3 month thing, but that was before I start transitioning. Now I want to baby my NG and see the curlies poppin up


----------



## NikkiQ

Did anyone have to deal with this problem during installs?? These suckers won't cooperate to save my soul


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

AAAWWW they're so cute NikkiQ lol


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ Thanks! Lol. They were peeking out a little earlier in the week and I cowashed today and BAM! They're supposed to be in the braid. Not roaming around lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ Thanks! Lol. They were peeking out a little earlier in the week and I cowashed today and BAM! They're supposed to be in the braid. Not roaming around lol


 

_are you sure_ you didnt finagle them out to have something to play with during your install? because i know i have a habit of doing that to keep me from going through a relapse period :alcoholicduring an install. i understand how you feel about wanting to play with your curlies but as your support system it will be worth it in the end to hold out for as long as possible being that it also helped you retained growth without doing any harm. i have been in installs for almost 9 months and i can say it was worth it....the last few months i will be in braids, because i hand in hair syndrome and at least if its braided i cant do that much harm to my hair. hope this helps a lil.


----------



## NikkiQ

ZkittyKurls said:


> _are you sure_ you didnt finagle them out to have something to play with during your install? because i know i have a habit of doing that to keep me from going through a relapse period :alcoholicduring an install. i understand how you feel about wanting to play with your curlies but as your support system it will be worth it in the end to hold out for as long as possible being that it also helped you retained growth without doing any harm. i have been in installs for almost 9 months and i can say it was worth it....the last few months i will be in braids, because i hand in hair syndrome and at least if its braided i cant do that much harm to my hair. hope this helps a lil.


 
Lol! I don't mess with my hair actually when its in the install. I tend to play with the ends of the weave and thats all I've been doing. I just think my hair on my neck curled up and slipped out of the braids. I want to keep this in for 10 more weeks so I can hit my 6 month post mark but idk if I can if my braids loosen up any more or the rest of my hair decides to curl up and slip out of the braids lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls

lol! well im wishing you much luck!!! it will be the end of your install before u know it!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I hope so! How long do you normally keep yours in for? I usually keep mine in from 8-10 weeks depending on how well they were done.


----------



## KurlyNinja

20 weeks post today!!!!  Idk why but I feel like my hair has made it past its awkward teen years into its fun, crazy 20's.  And hoping my hair won't have a midlife crisis in its 30's and 40's


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> 20 weeks post today!!!!  Idk why but I feel like my hair has made it past its awkward teen years into its fun, crazy 20's.  And hoping my hair won't have a midlife crisis in its 30's and 40's



 Congrats! Look at your natural hair all growing up!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku said:


> 20 weeks post today!!!!  Idk why but I feel like my hair has made it past its awkward teen years into its fun, crazy 20's.  And hoping my hair won't have a midlife crisis in its 30's and 40's


 
 Love it!!!! My hair is definitely in its fun filled 20's.  My hair has some "act right" now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Well mine is in that pimply face stage- 15 weeks post today


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I just tried my first overnight dc'ing. All I can say is "Ah......".


----------



## Reminiscing

Hi Ladies,

I'm checking in at 46 weeks post.  This is my first time posting in this thread.  I thought for a long time that I was just stretching my relaxer but I've finally decided to transition.  I'm really curious to see what my natural hair looks like since I've had I perm since I was 5, and I'm too far now to turn back so natural here I come!  

I'm scared and excited at all the same time.  I haven't had much trouble transitioning thus far and I plan to go for 2 years.  When I get fed up with my hair I just throw in some braids.  Right now I'm wearing extension cornrows which I will keep in for 3 more weeks.

I do have one question for you ladies... when I was relaxed, I could rock a braidout or twistout for up 2 weeks without my hair getting frizzy and drying out.  Now with almost 11 months of new growth, I can't get them to last for 2 days.  In the morning when I take the twists/braids out my hair is super moisturized but by the end of the day my hair is dry as a birds nest.  This only happens with braidouts/twistouts.  If I rollerset my hair or wear it in a bun, my hair will stay moisturized for a few days so what am I doing wrong with the braidout/twists outs?  Here's what I use...

Pre-poo with a moisturing cond like Ojon shea butter cond or something cheaper like Suave Almond Shea Butter (my hair LOVES shea butter!)

Poo 1x scalp only with Organix sulfate free Coconut Poo

Then cond again for a few minutes (no heat) with either a light protein such as ORS Hair Mayo followed by Aussie Moist or just the Aussie Moist if I skip the protein.

Then final rinse with Roux Porosity control for a few minutes.

I use Lustrasilk Mango Shea Butter Cholesterol as a leave-in sealed with coconut oil.  My hair feels like heaven afterwards.  

I use my shea butter/EVOO/EVCO mix along the length of my hair while braiding and I used Africa's Best Carrot Oil on my hands while unbraiding once it's dry.

So ladies what do you think I'm doing wrong?  I stopped using mousse but when I do, I use Organix Coconut mousse.

TIA!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Those that get sew ins, how are you getting the outer parts done? Like are you leaving hair out or you getting the closure part? I want to get a sew in, and my Niece wants to do it, but she wants to cornrow my hair with Synthetic briaded hair to help the weave stay in longer.... and then she wants to do the closure, But I have seen alot of people have to use the Glue for closure, I do not like the Glue.

~Thanks~


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I usually leave some out at the top and around the edges in case I want to pull it up into a ponytail


----------



## GlamaDiva

SignatureBeauty said:


> Those that get sew ins, how are you getting the outer parts done? Like are you leaving hair out or you getting the closure part? I want to get a sew in, and my Niece wants to do it, but she wants to cornrow my hair with Synthetic briaded hair to help the weave stay in longer.... and then she wants to do the closure, But I have seen alot of people have to use the Glue for closure, I do not like the Glue.
> 
> ~Thanks~



I'm currently wearing a micro sew in...sew in in the back and I have micros in the front.  I tried to wear my hair out in the front and I just didn't like the two textures.  I like the micro sew in bc my hair is still protected.  I've attached a pic of how it looks right now.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

GlamaDiva said:


> I'm currently wearing a micro sew in...sew in in the back and I have micros in the front. I tried to wear my hair out in the front and I just didn't like the two textures. I like the micro sew in bc my hair is still protected. I've attached a pic of how it looks right now.


 

VERY CUTE! How long does that last?


----------



## GlamaDiva

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> VERY CUTE! How long does that last?



Thanks! My last install i kept in maybe 3 1/2 weeks...that's just because I got bored with it.  I think I may try for two months with this one bc it has a natural feel; I'll just re-braid the front in between and re-install.  I'm thinking about doing dry wash with witch hazel for when my hair feels icky.  If that works out then 2 months look promising!


----------



## 3akay3

I meant to do this yesterday but...

*I'm 1 year post relaxer!!!!!!!*
:bouncegre 



My hair is hovering just above APL and has been for months now. So I'm going to get it cut to SL and then maintain that length until I'm _finally_ all natural.


----------



## SignatureBeauty

GlamaDiva said:


> I'm currently wearing a micro sew in...sew in in the back and I have micros in the front. I tried to wear my hair out in the front and I just didn't like the two textures. I like the micro sew in bc my hair is still protected. I've attached a pic of how it looks right now.


 
WOW!!! That really looks pretty!!!  I like That!!!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty

a.kay said:


> I meant to do this yesterday but...
> 
> *I'm 1 year post relaxer!!!!!!!*
> :bouncegre
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is hovering just above APL and has been for months now. So I'm going to get it cut to SL and then maintain that length until I'm _finally_ all natural.


 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

a.kay said:


> I meant to do this yesterday but...
> 
> *I'm 1 year post relaxer!!!!!!!*
> :bouncegre
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is hovering just above APL and has been for months now. So I'm going to get it cut to SL and then maintain that length until I'm _finally_ all natural.


 


:waytogo: Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

I  my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna start cowashing daily now that my hair is in cornrows for the next 10 weeks. DC on weekends. Shampoo 2x a month


----------



## mrsjohnson75

14 months post..next week. I just clipped again. About 1 inch in the top. I only have a few _strings_ left...lol, since I now have more natural hair than relaxed hair..my braidouts aren't turning out as defined as I like them. Its more fro-ish with a little curl. My BFF suggested that I blow my hair out then do the braidout so I'll be trying that tonight.

All is still well..


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Congrats on making it to 14 months!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I flat ironed last week, then flat ironed again on Friday (on freshly washed hair).  I decided to bun this week so I co-washed yesterday.  Now the left side of my hair seems to have more frizz than curl.  Do you ladies think my hair might be heat damaged?  I use protectant ANYTIME I blowdry and/or flatiron.  I literally cried yesterday (yes real tears).  I have come too far to have messed up my hair. I will post pics tonight of my naked hair.  I'm sad about this thing.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^maybe a good DC will help revive your hair after being flat ironed twice in such a short period of time. Do you normally straighten it that often?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^maybe a good DC will help revive your hair after being flat ironed twice in such a short period of time. Do you normally straighten it that often?


 
Thanks Name twin   I am planning to steam tonight.  I stretched flat ironing for 3 weeks recently.  Most recently I've been doing one week ON and one week off .  I didn't notice any negative change.  This week I flatironed twice because I was going out and wanted fresh, sexy hair.  

I was talking to my hair Nikki, do you hear me, TALKING TO MY HAIR


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ LOL! Me and my hair have had a few talks especially this early on in my transition. Had to let it know who's boss around here


----------



## dorko

i've been wearing twistouts A LOT lately... 








and my hair is BSB near BSL


that and just keeping the twists in and rockn a headtie erplexed
i can't wait till i can put senegalese twists back in. i may do them myself, but i like how neat they look when i get them professionally done 



i am 57 weeks post!! 
i want to transition 2.5-3years
so we shall seeeee


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ Nice twist outs!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm on a mission now to get my staples down pat!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

My curls are screaming at me..."Let us out, Let us out".   There is so much happening on the inside of my hair I don't know what to do.  

I keep thinking "Why am going through all this headache just to end up cutting my relaxed hair off anyway?".It's weird cause I fee like my relaxed hair isn't my "real" hair anymore.  Do you guys feel like that? 

I need some serious scissor control ladies or I feel that I might just give in to the temptation.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm back ya'll...and i'm excited!!!

I am on my way to almost 4 months post and my hair is behaving

Okay....so here i am....SmilingElephant.....i REALLY REALLY am ready for this.....what product would you recommend for me to get through the next 3 months??

Like what shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Great moisturizing conditioner for cowashing(I prefer Suave Humectant), light leave-in conditioner, and A GOOD MOISTURIZING SPRAY! people swear by S-Curl and Hawaiian Silky. I use a little CFC Instant Moisturizer and water myself and a little IC gel to get my NG to slick down for buns and phony ponys.


----------



## growingbrown

Im a little over 22 weeks post or over 5 months and I am feeling a little discouraged. Before I was in braids my new growth was nice, soft ansd managable. I took out my baids my hair was dry ans rough. I did a 2 minute and my hair seems to be 100% better. I guess thats what my hair needed. Anyways, I am looking at all my new growth and wondering :scratchch, what qwill my hair look like once im natural. I cant help but to wonder, am I a 4a, b, 3c. Im going nuts.... I wonder if any of you ladies are concerned about how your natural curl pattern is.....I dont know if Im nervous or excited....

However, Im still in..... Im not giving up on my quest to becoming natural!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I've  been anxious to figure out my curl pattern since I first started sprouting them. They look 3c/4a to me, but you really won't be able to know until you BC and that SUCKS! its a lonnnnnnng time from now  I'm only 16 weeks post tomorrow. Lord help me.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm back ya'll...and i'm excited!!!
> 
> I am on my way to almost 4 months post and my hair is behaving
> 
> Okay....so here i am....SmilingElephant.....i REALLY REALLY am ready for this.....what product would you recommend for me to get through the next 3 months??
> 
> Like what shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer?



You may not have to change your products at all. I def haven't bought anything new to cater specifically to my transitioning hair. Just try what you have and see how it works for you. But if it helps, I use Nexxus Therappe and an ayurvedic shampoo, lekair cholesterol and aohsr to condition, and diluted vo5 with oil as a leave in.



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Great moisturizing conditioner for cowashing(I prefer *Suave Humectant*), light leave-in conditioner, and A GOOD MOISTURIZING SPRAY! people swear by S-Curl and Hawaiian Silky. I use a little CFC Instant Moisturizer and water myself and a little IC gel to get my NG to slick down for buns and phony ponys.


HATE THAT STUFF! lol



growingbrown said:


> Im a little over 22 weeks post or over 5 months and I am feeling a little discouraged. Before I was in braids my new growth was nice, soft ansd managable. I took out my baids my hair was dry ans rough. I did a 2 minute and my hair seems to be 100% better. I guess thats what my hair needed. Anyways, I am looking at all my new growth and wondering :scratchch, what qwill my hair look like once im natural. I cant help but to wonder, am I a 4a, b, 3c. Im going nuts.... I wonder if any of you ladies are concerned about how your natural curl pattern is.....I dont know if Im nervous or excited....
> 
> However, Im still in..... Im not giving up on my quest to becoming natural!!!



I'm not particular concerned about it because I know my hair type but I am anxious to see my curlies aaalll by themselves!



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I've  been anxious to figure out my curl pattern since I first started sprouting them. They look 3c/4a to me, but you really won't be able to know until you BC and that SUCKS! its a lonnnnnnng time from now  I'm only 16 weeks post tomorrow. Lord help me.




Whoop whoop 16 weeks!!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies haven't been on here in a minute. I'm 8 months post and I decided to do a little trim and it turned out great, No more straggly hair!!!

Congrats Divinr Favor on your BC!!!

To all the ladies who have reached one milestone or the other congatulations!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Whoop whoop 16 weeks!!


 
I'm so happy to hit this point, but I think this is when it starts to go downhill for most people lol. I'm gonna rely on braids, wigs and sew-ins from here on out. I'm tempted to take these braids out now b/c they are loose as H-E-Double hockey sticks


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

As soon as I get a little extra money, I'm going to pick up some Carol's Daughter's Hair Milk (Curl Booster and Curl Definer). I tried a bit of it while I visited Sephora. I applied some on my wet bun and the frizz was tamed.


----------



## dr.j

Kenny-Ann said:


> My curls are screaming at me..."Let us out, Let us out". There is so much happening on the inside of my hair I don't know what to do.
> 
> I keep thinking "Why am going through all this headache just to end up cutting my relaxed hair off anyway?".It's weird cause I fee like my relaxed hair isn't my "real" hair anymore. Do you guys feel like that?
> 
> I need some serious scissor control ladies or I feel that I might just give in to the temptation.


 
You're ticker says that you are 1 day since BC.... So I guess you gave in to the temptation?! Congratulations!! 



SmilingElephant said:


> I'm back ya'll...and i'm excited!!!
> 
> I am on my way to almost 4 months post and my hair is behaving
> 
> Okay....so here i am....SmilingElephant.....i REALLY REALLY am ready for this.....what product would you recommend for me to get through the next 3 months??
> 
> Like what shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer?


 
I agree with the other ladies. Use what you got. I'm 13 months post and have been using what I already have because I was becoming a PJ. Currently, I use an ayurvedic rinse for a shampoo, condition with HE Hello Hydration, DC with ORS replenishing pack, use Beyond the Zone Last Call for my leave-in and my moisturizer is Hawaiian Silky and sometimes Elasta QP mango butter.



NikkiQ said:


> I'm so happy to hit this point, but I think this is when it starts to go downhill for most people lol. I'm gonna rely on braids, wigs and sew-ins from here on out. I'm tempted to take these braids out now b/c they are loose as H-E-Double hockey sticks


 
Congratulations on 16 weeks!! You can do it. Sounds like you got the HYH thing down!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I didn't update last week, but I'm 58 wks post today! I've been giving a considerable amount of thought to a 2 year transition. I guess I'll go to 18 months and see how far I can go from that point.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

20 weeks post today and bunning away! I'm going to straighten my hair the October 9th weekend for my birthday and a length check!


----------



## Kenny-Ann

Okay, so I gave in to temptation and went ahead and BC.  I went over to my mom's house and just let here do the deed.  I had to start it for her and cut off enough so that she would have to cut it.  She first thought that I was crazy, but after it was all done, she liked it.  After years of listening to her tell me that I need a touch-up whenever she sees NG, I now get to listen to her tell me how to take care of my natural hair.  

Anyways...  Can I say "I LOVE MY HAIR!!!".  There are some serious clumps of curls going on.  I'm still trying to figure out my hair type.  I'm 4-something, but we shall see as time goes on.  

Thanks ladies for all the help during the 4 mo transition.  I really appreciate it.  Hope that you guys last a bit longer than me.  Off to play in the newly natural thread.  Yay me!!


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> 20 weeks post today and bunning away! I'm going to straighten my hair the October 9th weekend for my birthday and a length check!


 
 20 weeks!! yay!! 

You better not wear your hair out after that length check. That would be another HYH pass you'll use up


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> 20 weeks!! yay!!
> 
> You better not wear your hair out after that length check. That would be another HYH pass you'll use up



I know, right?!I don't know about this HYH thing! I get an itch about every 2-3 months to see my length!


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I know, right?!I don't know about this HYH thing! I get an itch about every 2-3 months to see my length!


 
You and me both! That's why I'm having such a hard time with these braids. Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since I got them done and they're driving me banana hammock. I can see the NG and I'm dying to baby it . JJamiah wants me to hold on while she has hers in so I'm gonna TRY to stick with it.


----------



## Xaragua

Today marks 14 months post for me


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> You and me both! That's why I'm having such a hard time with these braids. Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since I got them done and they're driving me banana hammock. I can see the NG and I'm dying to baby it . JJamiah wants me to hold on while she has hers in so I'm gonna TRY to stick with it.



Good luck girl! You are far, far braver than I could ever be!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^just 11 more days. pray for me lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'll be there in 3 more weeks


joseelie said:


> Today marks 14 months post for me


----------



## KurlyNinja

I just realized I'm 21 weeks post.  man these weeks are starting to fly past...


----------



## dr.j

Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay, so I gave in to temptation and went ahead and BC. I went over to my mom's house and just let here do the deed. I had to start it for her and cut off enough so that she would have to cut it. She first thought that I was crazy, but after it was all done, she liked it. After years of listening to her tell me that I need a touch-up whenever she sees NG, I now get to listen to her tell me how to take care of my natural hair.
> 
> Anyways... Can I say "I LOVE MY HAIR!!!". There are some serious clumps of curls going on. I'm still trying to figure out my hair type. I'm 4-something, but we shall see as time goes on.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the help during the 4 mo transition. I really appreciate it. Hope that you guys last a bit longer than me. Off to play in the newly natural thread. Yay me!!


 

Congratulations on your BC!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Miryoku said:


> I just realized I'm 21 weeks post.  man these weeks are starting to fly past...


 
lol and here I am counting the days like a nutball


----------



## Imani

One year post as of today!!!! Time flew by.  

I took down my braids, got a trim, steam conditioning, and flat iron yesterday.  My hair is sooo shiny, full, soft, and silky! I can still tell, that my little trouble spot isn't growing in as fast as the rest of the rest of my hair, but its slowly coming along. 

Im on the fence about continuing to do braid extensions.  The take down/detangling process was kinda scary and my strands are so fine/fragile.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^ on making 1 year !


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So.....I DC'd on dry hair with SE Mega Cholesterol and that stuff is GOOD!!! I think I may just have to make that a staple although I really don't like the ingredients. But detangling was sooooo easy! It was even better than my Lekair! But I'm still gonna keep the Lekair because of the protein in it! Hmm...decisions decisions....btw I'm 37 weeks post! Don't care much about counting anymore I just want to keep my hair looking full all the way through this thing.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

after that 1 inch trim last month (and dusting I've been doing over the past year), I just noticed that my hair is at a 50/50 relaxed to natural ratio


----------



## KurlyNinja

I realized I'm kinda happy I'm transitioning from texlaxed hair and not bone straight. Its easier to hide the two textures and the relaxed part doesn't look extremely thin compared to the rest of the hair.


----------



## growingbrown

^^^ When I took my braids out my relaxed hair seemed thinner. I thought I cut some of my hair by mistake. I'm over 5 months in and still wondering...... I think I can make it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think this weekend the braids are coming out, but I promised JJamiah that I'd keep mine in as long as her. 11 days is gonna be tough with my NG already peeking out the bottom of my braids. I've never been able to pick them up this high after only 3 weeks. Freakish summer growth spurt maybe?


----------



## Alta Angel

I am almost 15 months post.  The mid and back sections are completely natural.  Here are some shots after my workout (I know that I am looking rough!).  The back started out as a braid out before the work out...and evolved into a fro after the workout



This braidout was done with no product except my spritz.  Whenever I do start wearing braidouts, I will definitely use a product with some hold.  I have a coworker that uses Miss Jessies Curly Meringue for some awesome braid and twistouts that last all week...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^ Beautiful hair!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I don't think I've been gaining much of a summer growth spurt, unfortunately . Still, this week I'm going on holiday to Abu Dhabi in the UAE, land of high heat and humidity. Reckon I could get lucky there in 2 weeks?


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel said:


> I am almost 15 months post.  The mid and back sections are completely natural.  Here are some shots after my workout (I know that I am looking rough!).  The back started out as a braid out before the work out...and evolved into a fro after the workout
> 
> 
> 
> This braidout was done with no product except my spritz.  Whenever I do start wearing braidouts, I will definitely use a product with some hold.  I have a coworker that uses Miss Jessies Curly Meringue for some awesome braid and twistouts that last all week...



Your hair is very nice. How in the world do u get it to lay down like that? I went to an outdoor concert last night and my hair is sticking straight up on top of my head right now!   And how do you do that bun in your siggy? I need that bun in my life for work/working out ASAP


----------



## Imani

I've done searches on here and on you tube and I'm still confused about this braid out/twist out thing. Not sure which products to use for it. I get tired of wigs during the work week and really would like to find some ways to wear my hair that is work out friendly.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you, Imani.  I am really going to have to work on my braid outs and twist out...

I use a scarf and aloe vera or Eco Styler clear gel to lay my hair down.  The faux bun has been my go to style for months during this transition.

Faux Bun Instructions:

I use Marley Braids in color 2 from Femi Collection (www.femicollection.com)  This brand can be purchased at most beauty supply stores for under $5.

The hair comes in one long ponytail made up of individual locks. I separate the hair into two sections, braid each section, and then fasten the ends with black rubber bands.

I lightly brush my hair into a ponytail after moisturizing and use a wrapped ponytail holder to fasten. I use two long bobby pins to attach the faux braid right above my "real" ponytail in an X formation. I then wrap each braid around my little pony stub and pin with the "open" bobby pins.

Lastly, I use a scarf to set the style for 15 to 20 minutes.      



Imani said:


> Your hair is very nice. How in the world do u get it to lay down like that? I went to an outdoor concert last night and my hair is sticking straight up on top of my head right now!   And how do you do that bun in your siggy? I need that bun in my life for work/working out ASAP


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

13 weeks!! I still feel as though I'm doing one of my former long stretches. I wish 18 weeks would hurry up and get here, lol. So, I could feel like I'm actually transitioning. 

But, anyway, I've been moisturizing and sealing with CD's Lite Hair Milk and my oil mix (avocado, coconut, and evoo). My hair feels so good!!!!


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel said:


> Thank you, Imani.  I am really going to have to work on my braid outs and twist out...
> 
> I use a scarf and aloe vera or Eco Styler clear gel to lay my hair down.  The faux bun has been my go to style for months during this transition.
> 
> Faux Bun Instructions:
> 
> I use Marley Braids in color 2 from Femi Collection (www.femicollection.com)  This brand can be purchased at most beauty supply stores for under $5.
> 
> The hair comes in one long ponytail made up of individual locks. I separate the hair into two sections, braid each section, and then fasten the ends with black rubber bands.
> 
> I lightly brush my hair into a ponytail after moisturizing and use a wrapped ponytail holder to fasten. I use two long bobby pins to attach the faux braid right above my "real" ponytail in an X formation. I then wrap each braid around my little pony stub and pin with the "open" bobby pins.
> 
> Lastly, I use a scarf to set the style for 15 to 20 minutes.



thank you!  So is your hair soaking wet or damp when u tie it down? I want to try this this week, but I just got a professional flat iron job over the weekend. I'm thinking I'm going to have to rewash to get it to lay down.  I"m looking like james brown right now.   puffy near the roots but silky straight on the ends.


----------



## caligirl2385

alta- love your hair! thanks for the pics


----------



## Alta Angel

My hair is slightly damp from my moisturizing spritz when I bun.  After moisturizing, I spritz, then apply aloe vera gel and/or ecostyler gel and lightly brush.  I put the scarf on for at least 20 minutes.  If your hair is completely wet, it will take longer for the gel to set.  I'm usually rushing in the morning, so I don't have time to wait that long.





Imani said:


> thank you!  So is your hair soaking wet or damp when u tie it down? I want to try this this week, but I just got a professional flat iron job over the weekend. I'm thinking I'm going to have to rewash to get it to lay down.  I"m looking like james brown right now.   puffy near the roots but silky straight on the ends.


----------



## Imani

So, I was kinda skeptical that my hair would lay down and have a textured look to it like Alta's.  Also, my hair is super short. So decided to wet my hair and put it in some braids first to stretch it out and to get a crinkled look.  

It was kinda sloppy since I knew I was going to pull my hair back, but when i took out the braids, it was actually a semi cute braid out!!! I'm super excited, Ive never done a braid out.  But it was still pretty damp in the morning (and as I said, wasn't the neatest job), so I just went ahead and pulled it back instead of trying to wear the braid out. 

But, next weekend or sometime soon i am definitely going to try the braid out! I thought it would look stupid bc my hair is so short or that I would just end up with a ball of frizz.  This was good practice. I used Miss Jessies' Baby Buttercreme and ORS gel. And tiny perm rods on the ends of the top bc my relaxed straight hair kept unraveling. I am wondering if the ORS gel gives enough hold and am considering trying the EcoStyler.  I hear so many people rave about it, so I bought a jar from Sally's but haven't done anything with it yet. I will also sit under the dryer so my hair can get dry.


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> I am almost 15 months post. The mid and back sections are completely natural. Here are some shots after my workout (I know that I am looking rough!). The back started out as a braid out before the work out...and evolved into a fro after the workout
> 
> 
> 
> This braidout was done with no product except my spritz. Whenever I do start wearing braidouts, I will definitely use a product with some hold. I have a coworker that uses Miss Jessies Curly Meringue for some awesome braid and twistouts that last all week...


 
Yay Alta Angel!!!  I'm right behind you --- almost 14 months post. You have a lot of growth and your hair is nice and thick. I don't think I have that much and I'm too scared to cut off the relaxed ends in the back to check. 

KUTGW!


----------



## MummysGirl

ladies! Looking good 

Alta, your growth is amazing


----------



## simplyconfident

just checking in......

i had cornrows put in last Tuesday and took them down on Wednesday lol.... i didn't like the style on me plus there were 3 or 4 braids that were too tight and i couldn't stand it. i refused to loose any hair around my hairline (but i still lost a tiny section in the front).

looks like buns and phony ponies are going to my style of choice during my transition. 

i thought i was going to transition for 12 months....however, i keep falling in love with NG each week and really think i will be doing my BC at 9 months. i just really want to have at least 4 inchs of NG before i BC. 

keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## kisa75

This is my first time posting in this thread, but you ladies have been a wealth of knowledge for me! I'm currently 34 weeks post. Here's a pic of my protective style of choice my phony bun



Here's a pic of my wave action



And finally, I was anxious to see what my curlies will look like without the relaxed ends. So I cut a very small section of hair by my ear



Not sure how long I'm going to transition, I think at least 2 years though


----------



## Pink Pearls

This is a great thread...good info.! I'm almost 9 months post, and plan to transition for 3 years. At this point, my hair is too thick for wet buns and ponytails.  I flat iron once a month and TRY to do braid outs in between. Flat ironing usually lasts 2 - 3 weeks, while braid outs only last a few days and then I have to bun. My hair is beginning to shed more, so I might have to include garlic supplements or a light protein...my hair does not appreciate heavy protein.


----------



## Blue IntenZity

Hey ladies, 1st post in this tread. I am currently 15 months post and I plan on transitioning for at least 2 yrs. I usually wear alot of twist outs, braid outs, buns, and some sew-ins. I've done 2 mini chops so far but I am not ready to let it all go yet. Between months 5- 10, I had a hard time hanging in there but things are getting alot better. I hope to get some tips and support in here. Thanks ladies.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Welcome Ladies ^^^'

Well, as I type this post, I completed my first braid out using four braids (Prior to this, I used only two) and flexi rods (I never used them before). I don't think I did a shabby job. I can definitely see much more of the new growth in my crown, side and back areas.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Great moisturizing conditioner for cowashing(I prefer Suave Humectant), light leave-in conditioner, and A GOOD MOISTURIZING SPRAY! people swear by S-Curl and Hawaiian Silky. I use a little CFC Instant Moisturizer and water myself and a little IC gel to get my NG to slick down for buns and phony ponys.





LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> You may not have to change your products at all. I def haven't bought anything new to cater specifically to my transitioning hair. Just try what you have and see how it works for you. But if it helps, I use Nexxus Therappe and an ayurvedic shampoo, lekair cholesterol and aohsr to condition, and diluted vo5 with oil as a leave in.



Thanx ladies....I'm taking notes.....i don't believe i'm really a pj bc i tend to run out of products pretty quickly and with this new transition stage i'm in i'm running out of products even faster.

So far i know for a fact i HAVE to stick with AOHSR for conditioner and ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo as my ONLY sulfate shampoo.....i LOVE that stuff!! I just bought some more Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer and the Juicy spray so i'm waitiong for that to arrive as we speak

BTW i'm 14 weeks post on Wednesday!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ Congrats on hitting 14 weeks lady!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ Congrats on hitting 14 weeks lady!!!



Thanx gurl!

I can't believe i do not have an urge to relax my hair ever again

I hope it stays that way too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just keep up the good work and that urge to relax will fade away more and more


----------



## dr.j

kisa75 said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread, but you ladies have been a wealth of knowledge for me! I'm currently 34 weeks post. Here's a pic of my protective style of choice my phony bun
> 
> 
> Not sure how long I'm going to transition, I think at least 2 years though


 



Blue IntenZity said:


> Hey ladies, 1st post in this tread. I am currently 15 months post and I plan on transitioning for at least 2 yrs. I usually wear alot of twist outs, braid outs, buns, and some sew-ins. I've done 2 mini chops so far but I am not ready to let it all go yet. Between months 5- 10, I had a hard time hanging in there but things are getting alot better. I hope to get some tips and support in here. Thanks ladies.


 
 ladies!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx ladies....I'm taking notes.....i don't believe i'm really a pj bc i tend to run out of products pretty quickly and with this new transition stage i'm in i'm running out of products even faster.
> 
> So far i know for a fact i HAVE to stick with AOHSR for conditioner and *ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo as my ONLY sulfate shampoo.....i LOVE that stuff!!* I just bought some more Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer and the Juicy spray so i'm waitiong for that to arrive as we speak
> 
> BTW i'm 14 weeks post on Wednesday!!



Ditto! That ORS shampoo is awesome!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Might have to check that one out after I use up all of my Suave and Silk Elements shampoo


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Might have to check that one out after I use up all of my Suave and Silk Elements shampoo



It's the only shampoo that leaves my hair with a good in between: Not too coated, but not too stripped. Just a clean feeling. You might want to check out the ingredients first if you're paranoid about that. They don't meet some LHCF standards.


----------



## NikkiQ

newbeginnings2010 said:


> It's the only shampoo that leaves my hair with a good in between: Not too coated, but not too stripped. Just a clean feeling. You might want to check out the ingredients first if you're paranoid about that. They don't meet some LHCF standards.


 

 Girl I don't worry about that type of stuff. As long as it works for my hair, I don't care if it meets anyone's approval. I still use grease on my scalp and I know that's a huge no-no but hey...my hair likes it lol


----------



## jerseygurl

I love ORS creamy aloe, I use it to chelate and it's awesome!!! 8 months along ladies!! It's getting better day by day


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hello ladies just checking in!! i am 66 weeks post! i have about 3 months left!! im still in yarn braids until the middle of september and i will redo them again until november. i will try to make an attempt at a mength check in september. also, i think i may curl my yarn braids next week! wish me luck!


----------



## NikkiQ

I just noticed that my edges on the right seem to be a little bit thinner than the left. So depressing


----------



## fivetimestwo

Hey ladies! I'm about 59 weeks post right now and I'm struggling with the urge to chop lately. I have been bunning lately because twistouts seem to be too much daily manipulation but I'm really sick of wearing buns and I'm feeling like I want to "style" my hair in some way. I don't have the heart to chop just yet so I think I will keep bunning until mid-September and then I may do crochet braids or half-wigs to get me through the winter. I think I will end up going past 18 months because I don't think I'll have enough length at that time (I have about 7 inches of natural hair stretched in the longest places). So my new tentative chop will be May 2011 (putting me at 23 months post). 

Also, I've been using more products with ceramides so I've seen a lot of improvement with the breakage I was having before.


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> I just noticed that my edges on the right seem to be a little bit thinner than the left. So depressing


 
Aww --- I'm sorry to hear that.  Several ladies on the board swear by Jamaican Black castor oil helping with thinning edges.


----------



## dr.j

curvycurly78 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm about 59 weeks post right now and I'm struggling with the urge to chop lately. I have been bunning lately because twistouts seem to be too much daily manipulation but I'm really sick of wearing buns and I'm feeling like I want to "style" my hair in some way. I don't have the heart to chop just yet so I think I will keep bunning until mid-September and then I may do crochet braids or half-wigs to get me through the winter. I think I will end up going past 18 months because I don't think I'll have enough length at that time (I have about 7 inches of natural hair stretched in the longest places). So my new tentative chop will be May 2011 (putting me at 23 months post).
> 
> Also, I've been using more products with ceramides so I've seen a lot of improvement with the breakage I was having before.


 
I'm so with you!  I got the urge yesterday when someone said that I should just let all the relaxed ends go.  But I'm gonna hold out and get through another winter --- 2 years post will be June 25, 2011.


----------



## c0urtkneee

keep up the good work ladies!
i`m almost at 1 year, time is flying by! i have another 6 months or so before i chop.


----------



## TruMe

Checking in at 8 months post.  I am lovin' my ng and just wish it would grow to SL overnight (unstretched) so that I can just chop off these pesky thin/uncurly relaxed ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well i think i got all my products lined up to help me get through the next couple of months

Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizer
Bee Mine Juicy Moisturizing Spray
ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo(Need to buy more....or try the suave clarifying shampoo since i'm not relaxing anymore...but this one chelates so i guess i'll stick with it)
Bee Mine Growth Serum(already had it)
Lustrasilks Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus for deep conditioning.

All i need to get more of is my AO HSR....it helps me SO much with detangling

ETA: And i STILL need to buy my two more packs of orange flexi rods!!!....i was supposed to buy them MONTHS ago!!!...i keep forgetting


----------



## NYLegalNewbie

Newbie transitioner here checking in!

I just recently decided that I wanted to transition. I'm sooo excited to see what my natural hair looks like, but I'm also scared as HAYELL!!! I have no idea of what to expect with this transition! 

Right now, I'm 9 weeks post. It's funny, at the top of my head, you can barely see the difference between my new growth and my relaxed/texlaxed hair. I'm hoping that that's a good sign for me going forward!!!

Twist outs work well, and I'm curious, do they still look good even when you're 6 or 7 months post? Does your head look huge by then?


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww suki now! I took my braids out today and did a very long DC to prepare for my next install and after combing it down, I'm about 3.5" away from APL!!!!! Pretty good to say my NG was poofy and it was still at a decent length. Go me!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm officially FIVE months post! or 22 weeks (I think). I found a girl at my school that does kinky twist for only $100 so I think I'm gonna get those probably for the winter. I'm so ready for this loooooong transition i'm planning.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

59wks post


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm just a pitiful 17 weeks. That's like child's play compared to you guys


----------



## dr.j

NYLegalNewbie said:


> Newbie transitioner here checking in!
> 
> I just recently decided that I wanted to transition. I'm sooo excited to see what my natural hair looks like, but I'm also scared as HAYELL!!! I have no idea of what to expect with this transition!
> 
> Right now, I'm 9 weeks post. It's funny, at the top of my head, you can barely see the difference between my new growth and my relaxed/texlaxed hair. I'm hoping that that's a good sign for me going forward!!!
> 
> Twist outs work well, and I'm curious, do they still look good even when you're 6 or 7 months post? Does your head look huge by then?


 
 There are a lot of us in this thread and we're at different stages of transitioning so feel free to ask questions.

As for your question about twist outs: I found that my braidouts stopped looking good (IMO) after 10 months post. The humidity would hit the NG and *poof* --- and you could see the two different textures.  Part of the reason for this is probably because I still had a lot of relaxed hair, magnifying the difference.

Other ladies please chime in if you had a different experience.


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations to all the ladies hitting milestones and having exciting length checks!!!  

I'll be 14 months post tomorrow!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NYLegalNewbie said:


> Newbie transitioner here checking in!
> 
> I just recently decided that I wanted to transition. I'm sooo excited to see what my natural hair looks like, but I'm also scared as HAYELL!!! I have no idea of what to expect with this transition!
> 
> Right now, I'm 9 weeks post. It's funny, at the top of my head, you can barely see the difference between my new growth and my relaxed/texlaxed hair. I'm hoping that that's a good sign for me going forward!!!
> 
> Twist outs work well, and I'm curious, do they still look good even when you're 6 or 7 months post? Does your head look huge by then?



I think mine still look good. Don't know if the world think they look good Attached is mine at 6 months post. I'm 9 months post and they still look good to me. I will take a pic next time I do one.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

dr.j said:


> There are a lot of us in this thread and we're at different stages of transitioning so feel free to ask questions.
> 
> As for your question about twist outs: I found that my braidouts stopped looking good (IMO) after 10 months post. The humidity would hit the NG and *poof* --- and you could see the two different textures.  Part of the reason for this is probably because I still had a lot of relaxed hair, magnifying the difference.
> 
> Other ladies please chime in if you had a different experience.



So whats your reggie and styles you normally wear? Sorry if this has been answered!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

curvycurly78 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm about 59 weeks post right now and I'm struggling with the urge to chop lately. I have been bunning lately because twistouts seem to be too much daily manipulation but I'm really sick of wearing buns and I'm feeling like I want to "style" my hair in some way. I don't have the heart to chop just yet so I think I will keep bunning until mid-September and then I may do crochet braids or half-wigs to get me through the winter. I think I will end up going past 18 months because I don't think I'll have enough length at that time (I have about 7 inches of natural hair stretched in the longest places). So my new tentative chop will be May 2011 (putting me at 23 months post).
> 
> Also, I've been using more products with ceramides so I've seen a lot of improvement with the breakage I was having before.


 
What about doing phony pony's?  Im just starting my transition and I'm doing that.  



dr.j said:


> I'm so with you! I got the urge yesterday when someone said that I should just let all the relaxed ends go. But I'm gonna hold out and get through another winter --- 2 years post will be June 25, 2011.


 
i can't wait till i have more natural hair length than relaxed ends.



Miryoku said:


> I'm officially FIVE months post! or 22 weeks (I think). I found a girl at my school that does kinky twist for only $100 so I think I'm gonna get those probably for the winter. I'm so ready for this loooooong transition i'm planning.


I love those kinky twists, BUT i have had such back experience with braids and other hair breaking my own hair off.



NikkiQ said:


> I'm just a pitiful 17 weeks. That's like child's play compared to you guys


 
we are >>>here<<<  I am just 15 weeks.  good luck!


----------



## NikkiQ

HeChangedMyName said:


> we are >>>here<<< I am just 15 weeks. good luck!


 
Hey! Didn't you recently decide to transition? How is it going for you so far??


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> Hey! Didn't you recently decide to transition? How is it going for you so far??


 
yeah, well, im sorta still deciding, but while im deciding i'm also not relaxing and falling more in love with my new growth everyday so. . .  


It's going good so far.  no major problems.  I just want to master some styles that will allow me to transition and maintain neat looking hair the whole time.


----------



## MrsIQ

I think I'm gonna try to transition!  I'm 2 months and some weeks. I have a ticker in my siggy. I hope to go 24 months but I would rather not every cut, just let the relaxed, texlaxed hair shed naturally.  Wish me luck!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

MrsIQ said:


> I think I'm gonna try to transition! I'm 2 months and some weeks. I have a ticker in my siggy. I hope to go 24 months but I would rather not every cut, just let the relaxed, texlaxed hair shed naturally. Wish me luck!


 
good luck!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I am rocking a lovely braid out that I did with some flexi rods last night. Whoo-hoo! This transition will be awesome.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

14 months post TODAY and I..................................................

BIG CHOPPED! I said I would go for 2 years but my nape and most of the middle was natural. I only had the top to cut. I only added 1 pic to my fotki (see below), since I've had a problem with viruses on fotki this week. I will add more pics and let you know.

I'm very happy!    Especially since I can make a ponytail by braiding it back on the sides and gathering the rest of my hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAAAY Congrats! That's so awesome you can make a pony!


----------



## Alta Angel

Mrs.J, 

OMG!!!  Congrats on your BC!  Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!

Darn, am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm going for 18-24 months myself so you aren't alone lol

Congrats MrsJohnson!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Alta Angel said:


> Mrs.J,
> 
> OMG!!!  Congrats on your BC!  Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!
> 
> Darn, *am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?*



Nope....i'm going for 36 months.....i got bout 32 more to go


----------



## changingSeasons

Hi everyone, I am almost 9 months post! I wanted to join to keep myself accountable. I am trying to go for atleast 24 months! I am about to put in braids that will hopefully take me through the end of the year!


----------



## SmilingElephant

HeChangedMyName said:


> yeah, well, im sorta still deciding, but while im deciding i'm also not relaxing and falling more in love with my new growth everyday so. . .
> 
> 
> It's going good so far.  no major problems.  I just want to master some styles that will allow me to transition and maintain neat looking hair the whole time.



Same here!!...you spoke MY mind!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ya'll....i cannot believe i'm bout to be 15 weeks post next week

I'll be 5 months post in 5 more weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Well you better believe it lady!! 

How long did you normally stretch for?


----------



## fivetimestwo

Congrats on your BC mrsjohnson75!


----------



## fivetimestwo

Alta Angel said:


> Mrs.J,
> 
> OMG!!!  Congrats on your BC!  Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!
> 
> Darn, am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?



You're not alone! I originally planned to go for 18 months but now I'm aiming for 23 months.


----------



## caligirl2385

mrsjohnson75 said:


> 14 months post TODAY and I..................................................
> 
> BIG CHOPPED! I said I would go for 2 years but my nape and most of the middle was natural. I only had the top to cut. I only added 1 pic to my fotki (see below), since I've had a problem with viruses on fotki this week. I will add more pics and let you know.
> 
> I'm very happy!    Especially since I can make a ponytail by braiding it back on the sides and gathering the rest of my hair.



Congrats, girlie! You've got a lot of length!  Can't wait for more pics


----------



## caligirl2385

MrsIQ said:


> I think I'm gonna try to transition!  I'm 2 months and some weeks. I have a ticker in my siggy. I hope to go 24 months but I would rather not every cut, just let the relaxed, texlaxed hair shed naturally.  Wish me luck!


Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## caligirl2385

Alta Angel said:


> Mrs.J,
> 
> OMG!!!  Congrats on your BC!  Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!
> 
> Darn, am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?


you're not alone! i'm 16months post today! in braids until early october and i'll be 18months post mid-october.  i probably won't bc until november/december


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Alta Angel said:


> Mrs.J,
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats on your BC! Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!
> 
> Darn, am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?


 
i am going for exactly 18 months!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

congratulations mrsjohnson75!!!!!!!! cant wait to see more pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Alta Angel

Me too.  I plan on BCing in mid December or 19 months.  I plan on going to the salon in February, getting a 1/2 inch all over trim and pouring some COLOR on all this gray that I never had until I decided to transition!





caligirl2385 said:


> you're not alone! i'm 16months post today! in braids until early october and i'll be 18months post mid-october.  i probably won't bc until november/december


----------



## Nerd.

I AM ONE YEAR POST!!!
:bouncegre:trampolin:bouncegre:2cool::reddancer::woohoo2:




I could cry, I am so proud of myself. Transitioning for a year has truly shown me that anything is possible. I cannot WAIT to be natural & for year # 2 


* This would have been the time where I would tell you all to check out my... :ahem:...rhymes with "lotki"...but theres no need to go there right now lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Congrats and feel free to post some pics in here Nerd! I cannever get enough porn {hair}


----------



## beautyaddict1913

dr.j said:


> There are a lot of us in this thread and we're at different stages of transitioning so feel free to ask questions.
> 
> As for your question about twist outs: I found that my braidouts stopped looking good (IMO) after 10 months post. The humidity would hit the NG and *poof* --- and you could see the two different textures.  Part of the reason for this is probably because I still had a lot of relaxed hair, magnifying the difference.
> 
> Other ladies please chime in if you had a different experience.


 
I agree....but my braidouts (21 months post/5 inches relaxed hair) make the best puffs! Everyone thinks its a faux pony lol...I live in an area with 100% humidity so I rarely attempt to wear a braid-out down...


----------



## HeChangedMyName

mrsjohnson75 said:


> 14 months post TODAY and I..................................................
> 
> BIG CHOPPED! I said I would go for 2 years but my nape and most of the middle was natural. I only had the top to cut. I only added 1 pic to my fotki (see below), since I've had a problem with viruses on fotki this week. I will add more pics and let you know.
> 
> I'm very happy!    Especially since I can make a ponytail by braiding it back on the sides and gathering the rest of my hair.



Wow, I love it, that's a lot of thick pretty hair and in only 14 months.  you all give me strength to hold on.



SmilingElephant said:


> Same here!!...you spoke MY mind!



We are >>>here<<<  We can do this.  We can.  



SmilingElephant said:


> Ya'll....i cannot believe i'm bout to be 15 weeks post next week
> 
> I'll be 5 months post in 5 more weeks



Wow. . .When you put it that way.    me too.  OMG 5 months sounds so. .. .long.  I'll be there in 6.5 weeks.  And to just think, that's the longest I would go without a relaxer just a couple of years ago.  6.5 weeks and I can say "I haven't had a relaxer in 5 months."  WOW


----------



## dr.j

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I think mine still look good. Don't know if the world think they look good Attached is mine at 6 months post. I'm 9 months post and they still look good to me. I will take a pic next time I do one.


 
Yours looks great! 




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So whats your reggie and styles you normally wear? Sorry if this has been answered!


 

I wash my hair in four braids using an ayurvedic powder rinse, condition with Hello Hydration, DC with ORS replenishing pac. I use Beyond the Zone Last Call leave-in and detangle one braid at a time. Seal with coconut oil. I airdry in the ponytails.

I moisturize daily (usually at night) with Hawaiian Silky or Elasta QP Mango Butter, seal with coconut oil. Before bed, I moisturize, make two braids, roll under the ends and secure with a clip, place a plastic bag on my head and cover with a scarf (thanks AltaAngel!) My hair is moisturized in the morning and I don't have to really moisturize again. 

In the morning, I take out the braids, put all my hair into a ponytail, roll the ends under and secure with bobby pins. I put some Elasta QP Design Foam (love this stuff) and brush the hair to smooth. Put Eco Styler gel to keep the edges down and put on my scarf (then shower and dress). I take off the scarf before I leave the house and my edges are smooth.

This bun has been the style I've been wearing since May and will continue until I BC.


----------



## dr.j

mrsjohnson75 said:


> 14 months post TODAY and I..................................................
> 
> BIG CHOPPED! I said I would go for 2 years but my nape and most of the middle was natural. I only had the top to cut. I only added 1 pic to my fotki (see below), since I've had a problem with viruses on fotki this week. I will add more pics and let you know.
> 
> I'm very happy!  Especially since I can make a ponytail by braiding it back on the sides and gathering the rest of my hair.


 


Alta Angel said:


> Mrs.J,
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats on your BC! Please post pics here, because I am never going on Fotki again!
> 
> Darn, am I the only one that is trying to last 18 months?


 

Nope ---- I'm here for another 10 months


----------



## jerseygurl

Congrats MrsJohnson on your BC!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I agree....but my braidouts (21 months post/5 inches relaxed hair) make the best puffs! Everyone thinks its a faux pony lol...I live in an area with 100% humidity so I rarely attempt to wear a braid-out down...


 
21 months post?! That is wonderful! such an inspiration! KUTGW


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey i posted this in the newly natural thread but i wanted you guys advice as well...
 i had a question for those with thick 4a hair and maybe you guys can help? i am currently transitioning... for 15 months so far and have been wearing protective styles ie weaves and braids...currently in braids. 

i have never had hair past my shoulders until now but obviously with the two textures its hard to tell, i wanted to know how did you guys manage to get thick natural 4a hair with relaxed ends into a ponytail of some sort? and what did the ends do? or what to do with them...honestly i havent touched my hair since like month 5 before i decided it was a lil too much work for me to deal with.

 i really want to give my hair a break from the braids in a few weeks and wanted to know should i try to straighten it and then put it in a ponytail/bun(watever works) or fit it in a ponytail when its wet? i cant imagine it working because its sooooooo thick and i feel like i would need like four hands to help with that.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nerd. said:


> I AM ONE YEAR POST!!!
> :bouncegre:trampolin:bouncegre:2cool::reddancer::woohoo2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could cry, I am so proud of myself. Transitioning for a year has truly shown me that anything is possible. I cannot WAIT to be natural & for year # 2
> 
> 
> * This would have been the time where I would tell you all to check out my... :ahem:...rhymes with "lotki"...but theres no need to go there right now lol


 

 on making it to a year!!! Any tips for us that are early in the transition?


----------



## Alta Angel

15 months post!!!!  3 more to go!:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^^yay!! when r u doing your big chop?!


----------



## NikkiQ

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey i posted this in the newly natural thread but i wanted you guys advice as well...
> i had a question for those with thick 4a hair and maybe you guys can help? i am currently transitioning... for 15 months so far and have been wearing protective styles ie weaves and braids...currently in braids.
> 
> i have never had hair past my shoulders until now but obviously with the two textures its hard to tell, i wanted to know how did you guys manage to get thick natural 4a hair with relaxed ends into a ponytail of some sort? and what did the ends do? or what to do with them...honestly i havent touched my hair since like month 5 before i decided it was a lil too much work for me to deal with.
> 
> i really want to give my hair a break from the braids in a few weeks and wanted to know should i try to straighten it and then put it in a ponytail/bun(watever works) or fit it in a ponytail when its wet? i cant imagine it working because its sooooooo thick and i feel like i would need like four hands to help with that.


 
Have you tried to do any twist outs/braid outs in a ponytail? That would probably help with blending the 2 textures easily.


----------



## Alta Angel

I plan on BCing anytime after November 21st.  I think I will chop in my b-day month of December ...





ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^^yay!! when r u doing your big chop?!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey i posted this in the newly natural thread but i wanted you guys advice as well...
> i had a question for those with thick 4a hair and maybe you guys can help? i am currently transitioning... for 15 months so far and have been wearing protective styles ie weaves and braids...currently in braids.
> 
> i have never had hair past my shoulders until now but obviously with the two textures its hard to tell, i wanted to know how did you guys manage to get thick natural 4a hair with relaxed ends into a ponytail of some sort? and what did the ends do? or what to do with them...honestly i havent touched my hair since like month 5 before i decided it was a lil too much work for me to deal with.
> 
> i really want to give my hair a break from the braids in a few weeks and wanted to know should i try to straighten it and then put it in a ponytail/bun(watever works) or fit it in a ponytail when its wet? i cant imagine it working because its sooooooo thick and i feel like i would need like four hands to help with that.




I'm a bit confused but...I think you should try to put it in a pony when your hair is wet. I used to do pony washngos when I was natural everyday and it was never a problem. I guess if you can't get it in the pony, I would blow dry and then do it. Or you might be able to air dry in a few braids and then do the pony. Idk how air drying will work for you because I never air dried in braids when I was natural and now that I do air dry in braids, I'm only 9 months post so I have less natural hair than you. HTH


----------



## ZkittyKurls

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried to do any twist outs/braid outs in a ponytail? That would probably help with blending the 2 textures easily.


 
i havent tried that in months!!! almost a yr since i did that, i think i have about 5 1/2 inches of natural hair and 5 or 6 inches of relaxed hair, i remember my pityful ends were more than the natural hair that i have now, so maybe i will give it a try now, it may come out a little more uniformed! thanks!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Alta Angel said:


> I plan on BCing anytime after November 21st. I think I will chop in my b-day month of December ...


 
aww thats great! i am bcing on the 16th of november!


----------



## tiajonay

Hello, I've decided to transition. I'll be 8 months post this monday. I attached pictures of the main styles i wear and the last two pictures are of a roller set I did yesterday. Excuse the messy room, I was packing for school. I hope to transition for around 1.5 years. This thread has been a great help for my transition so far.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Your hair looks nice. I love that rollerset!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

question:  for those of you who are around 15 weeks,  what is the length of your NG?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

HeChangedMyName said:


> question:  for those of you who are around 15 weeks,  what is the length of your NG?



I'm fourteen weeks. Is that okay? I have about two inches of new growth.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^^^welcome!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm fourteen weeks. Is that okay? I have about two inches of new growth.


   yep that's good
  I just want to guage how fast our hair should be in say. . .a year.  Since I'm just beginning the process of transitioning, I have no idea at what point I'll BC.  I'd like to be able to pull it back in a pony. . .BUT I've seen some really cute BC's on and off board and I'm just not sure.  I have about 2" too.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

HeChangedMyName said:


> yep that's good
> I just want to guage how fast our hair should be in say. . .a year.  Since I'm just beginning the process of transitioning, I have no idea at what point I'll BC.  I'd like to be able to pull it back in a pony. . .BUT I've seen some really cute BC's on and off board and I'm just not sure.  I have about 2" too.



Just go with the flow of your own hair! It's all about genetics, health, and retention.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Well you better believe it lady!!
> 
> How long did you normally stretch for?



I usually go no more than 10 weeks girl!


----------



## c0urtkneee

congrats on your BC mrsjohnson75!


----------



## c0urtkneee

*officially 1-year post*. :]
doesn`t really seem it`s been that long!
i straightened my hair today since i hadn`t done so in a while,
&my relaxed ends pretty much fought with me & the flat iron. :/
oh well, 6 more months to go.


----------



## Imani

I am just in awe at how healthy my hair is getting the more and more natural hair I have.

I used to have to get color/clear rinses for shine. Now it just has a natural shine when straightened. So awesome.


----------



## Imani

So, I consider myself 4b with some 4a thrown in here and there. I frequent a salon that specializes in straightening natural hair, and I love to peep at the ladies hair when they come from the shampoo bowl to look at the different types/textures.  I used to be embarrassed coming from the bowl, bc frankly I'm one of the few in the salon with my hair type (which is interesting, and makes me wonder if there are fewer 4bs who are natural vs other hair types). Most come out the bowl with defined or semi defined curls that are hanging down. I come out with an afro, that just keeps getting bigger and wider as my hair grows. 

Where I used to be embarrassed now I am like I can't wait til it gets bigger and bigger. I'm just happy my hair is growing and healthy.  Its true when they say transitioning is also a mental process.


----------



## Imani

tiajonay said:


> Hello, I've decided to transition. I'll be 8 months post this monday. I attached pictures of the main styles i wear and the last two pictures are of a roller set I did yesterday. Excuse the messy room, I was packing for school. I hope to transition for around 1.5 years. This thread has been a great help for my transition so far.



Your hair looks very nice.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> I usually go no more than 10 weeks girl!


 
Oh wow! Then yeah this is a big change for you. Just keep it up and it'll get easier for you as you get more accustomed to taking care of your NG.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanx Nikki

I just clarified my hair yesterday....that going 2 weeks without washing just aint gonna work for me....my hair gets greasy FAST!

Maybe just weekly will do?

I got a new hairstopper for my tub too and i'm so liberated!!! I can freely detangle my hair in the shower now without clogging up the drain!:woohoo:.....i ran out of my ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo so i bought the Suave clarifying shampoo to use the next time i clarify my hair....hope it does well.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^How is the ORS shampoo? I've seen that in lots of reggies on here. I have the V05 clarifying shampoo and man does it strip your hair of EVERYTHING! I make sure to do a LONG DC whenever I use it.

Side Note: I'm officially 4 months post today. Yay!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm loving my flexi-rod braidouts. They fit me very well!!!! I will definitely use them throughout my transition.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^How is the ORS shampoo? I've seen that in lots of reggies on here. I have the V05 clarifying shampoo and man does it strip your hair of EVERYTHING! I make sure to do a LONG DC whenever I use it.
> 
> Side Note: I'm officially 4 months post today. Yay!!!



ORS Shampoo lover here! I will never use another shampoo! I'm surprised that other people say they only use it for clarifying or chelating. After shampooing with ORS, my hair is soft and it doesn't feel hard and tangled like it does with every other shampoo I've tried. I like it better than the CON moisturizing shampoo because although it wasn't drying, I never felt like my hair was really clean. With ORS, it feel clean, soft, AND lightly moisturized.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

mrsjohnson75 said:


> 14 months post TODAY and I..................................................
> 
> BIG CHOPPED!



*I added more pics* here.


----------



## SmilingElephant

newbeginnings2010 said:


> ORS Shampoo lover here! I will never use another shampoo! I'm surprised that other people say they only use it for clarifying or chelating. After shampooing with ORS, my hair is soft and it doesn't feel hard and tangled like it does with every other shampoo I've tried. I like it better than the CON moisturizing shampoo because although it wasn't drying, I never felt like my hair was really clean. With ORS, it feel clean, soft, AND lightly moisturized.


Same here....i LOVE ORS Shampoo!!! I hope they NEVER change the ingredients!

I just bought the Suave clarifying shampoo bc it was like $1


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Suave is one of the best cheapie lines I've ever used lol. That's the only condish I use to cowash with.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^I like their Juicy Green Apple Conditioner....i can't get down with the fake coconut scent of conditioners....makes me nauseous

But wooooh!....Lemme tell ya! My hair feels SO good after i clarified all the gunk out of my hair yesterday

I shampoo my hair in halves now....its working pretty well....i used up my ORS shampoo and then i detangled with crece pelo conditioner (its dominican)....first with my fingers and then with my comb.....after i rinsed all that out i deep conditioned with my beloved Lustrasilks Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus for about 10-15 min as i showered...hey, the jar says 3-5 min...so as far as i'm concerned my conditioning was DEEP...

And then i used the juicy green apple as a leave in and moisturized with my Bee Mine Luscious and sealed with jojoba oil.....SO much better!! I didn't even have to moisturize today


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Suave is one of the best cheapie lines I've ever used lol. That's the only condish I use to cowash with.



Same here! I used to cowash with Vo5 Moisture Milks. But, I tend to use Suave a lot more now.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^I like their Juicy Green Apple Conditioner....i can't get down with the fake coconut scent of conditioners....makes me nauseous
> 
> But wooooh!....Lemme tell ya! My hair feels SO good after i clarified all the gunk out of my hair yesterday
> 
> I shampoo my hair in halves now....its working pretty well....i used up my ORS shampoo and then i detangled with crece pelo conditioner (its dominican)....first with my fingers and then with my comb.....after i rinsed all that out i deep conditioned with my beloved Lustrasilks Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus for about 10-15 min as i showered...hey, the jar says 3-5 min...so as far as i'm concerned my conditioning was DEEP...
> 
> And then i used the juicy green apple as a leave in and moisturized with my Bee Mine Luscious and sealed with jojoba oil.....SO much better!! I didn't even have to moisturize today


 
So you're gonna shampoo once a week now instead of once every 2 weeks? How often were you shampooing before?



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Same here! I used to cowash with Vo5 Moisture Milks. But, I tend to use Suave a lot more now.


 
Ooooh girl I have the V05 too!!! But its just something about Suave Humectant that tickles my soul


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ooooh girl I have the V05 too!!! But its just something about Suave Humectant that tickles my soul



Girl, that one and Almond and Shea Butter!!!! They give great slip and my hair feels so soft and moist afterwards!!! I love them.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> So you're gonna shampoo once a week now instead of once every 2 weeks? How often were you shampooing before?



I usually shampoo once a week anyway...but i also usually co-wash 2 times a week and right now that co-washing 2 times a week seems to be too much for my hair now....to much manipulation with tangling every single time and matting


----------



## NikkiQ

I need a new leave-in! Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I need a new leave-in! Any suggestions?



I've been using Carol's Daughter Lite Curl Booster (for soft curls). I used to put HE LTR in my hair; but, it works best for relaxed hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I'll have to look into it. I need to baby my NG.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm so angry today and i feel like co-washing my FREAKIN hair!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Why can't you? I say go for it. But I'm all about cowashing lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have to wait til everyone has taken their showers

Don't they understand that it takes time to care for long and thick hair?!? Geez!...and i mean our hot water lasts LONG but they get irritated with me singing...and i got my new hairstopper so it should be less annoying to them............okay this makes me laugh.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay....i just have to say....i really hope my hair is similar to empressri's hair when i'm completely natural in 2013....i have to calculate to make sure thats the right year...lol!!!

I LOVE that girl's hair SO much i'm a stan!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> I have to wait til everyone has taken their showers
> 
> Don't they understand that it takes time to care for long and thick hair?!? Geez!...and i mean our hot water lasts LONG but they get irritated with me singing...and i got my new hairstopper so it should be less annoying to them............okay this makes me laugh.



I have to wait until I go to the gym. The thought of having to co-wash my hair twice in one day is too much. So, since it's hot as Hedes now, I've been spritzing with water.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....i just have to say....i really hope my hair is similar to empressri's hair when i'm completely natural in 2013....i have to calculate to make sure thats the right year...lol!!!
> 
> I LOVE that girl's hair SO much i'm a stan!!!


 
I'm the same way with GoingNatural. I LOVE LOVE LOVE her hair!!!


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Just wanted to share some transitioning pics.


----------



## mellowmel

Ok I'm joining. Last relaxer beginning of April 2010. So I'm almost 5 months post. I've tried transitioning before and lasted for about 4-6 months. Hopefully this time I'll make it all the way through. I definitely have ventured off my healthy hair journey several times and never made any good growth progress. Now I just want healthy hair. Ordering staples that worked for me in the past: Salerm 21 and Elasta QP mango butter.


----------



## NikkiQ

@ Prelude: O-frikkin-MG!!! I'm totally diggin your curls! How far into your transition are you?


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

@NikkiQ: It's been about a year and a half. I have quite some time to go.


----------



## growingbrown

24 weeks post today!


----------



## NikkiQ

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> @NikkiQ: It's been about a year and a half. I have quite some time to go.


 
Girl I'm only 4 months so I feel ya when you say you got a ways to go


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Checking in at a little past 5 months post. Two of my sisters-in-law blow-dried and straightened my hair last week. Here was the process.

I shampooed with ORS Shampoo and DCed with Aussie Moist (added WGO and extra jojoba oil) overnight.

Rinsed out in the morning. Air-dried to about 70%.

S-I-L number one blew out my roots in about 8 sections using Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque.

S-I-L number two straightened my hair with her Maxiglide and whatever that cone serum is that comes with the Maxiglide on HSN. 

It turned out beautifully! Unfortunately I can't post pics because of the HYH challenge, but I was happy with the results...until I got back to Florida!  Weeellll, it wasn't THAT bad, but it's in a high ponytail now. My hair was veeeery soft and still is! I know that must have been a result of the overnight DC.

Luckily I have 10 sisters-in-law, and they all agreed to help me straighten my hair when I see them. Those will probably be the only times I straighten my hair considering that it always turns out much better when they have straightened my hair in the past. They're technique is just better than mine.  I usually see them 2 - 3 times per year, so that's how often I'll straighten it.

Happy transitioning!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams*

*wow, I realized I haven't read this thread in MONTHS! I'm still transitioning. I'm pretty sure I won't BC but do mini-trims here and there. I only trim once a year right now, but once I gain more length (at least APL), I will increase it to twice a year.*


----------



## miss cosmic

hie all, newbie over here.
I'm transitioning, now about 14weeks post relaxer. I plan to transition until my natural hair is long enough to NOT be a twa, so I'm trying to handle the relaxed ends very gently.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

^^Welcome!


----------



## brg240

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Just wanted to share some transitioning pics.


your curls are so gorgeous 

I feel like taking some scissors to my hair. But I'm waiting til the end of the year to trim but I touch it and think a couple inches will be gone. I keep daydreaming when I get rid of my last relaxed ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Just wanted to share some transitioning pics.



I really appreciate this....BEEEEYOUTIFUL curls!


----------



## dr.j

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Just wanted to share some transitioning pics.


 
Beautiful curls!!


----------



## dr.j

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Checking in at a little past 5 months post. Two of my sisters-in-law blow-dried and straightened my hair last week. Here was the process.
> 
> I shampooed with ORS Shampoo and DCed with Aussie Moist (added WGO and extra jojoba oil) overnight.
> 
> Rinsed out in the morning. Air-dried to about 70%.
> 
> S-I-L number one blew out my roots in about 8 sections using Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque.
> 
> S-I-L number two straightened my hair with her Maxiglide and whatever that cone serum is that comes with the Maxiglide on HSN.
> 
> It turned out beautifully! Unfortunately I can't post pics because of the HYH challenge, but I was happy with the results...until I got back to Florida!  Weeellll, it wasn't THAT bad, but it's in a high ponytail now. My hair was veeeery soft and still is! I know that must have been a result of the overnight DC.
> 
> Luckily I have 10 sisters-in-law, and they all agreed to help me straighten my hair when I see them. Those will probably be the only times I straighten my hair considering that it always turns out much better when they have straightened my hair in the past. They're technique is just better than mine. I usually see them 2 - 3 times per year, so that's how often I'll straighten it.
> 
> Happy transitioning!


 
10 sisters-in law?  Can you loan one to me??


----------



## c0urtkneee

prelude; your curlies are so cute!


----------



## PositivelyBeautiful

Hi all!

I just joined the site after lurking for a loooong time. I'm 7 months post, I have about 2.5/3 inches of new growth. Luckily no tangling yet but I suffered some breakage after a really bad blow out a few weeks ago. I've managed to get that under control but I'm loving my hair and looking forward to being au naturale. I'm hoping to transition for at least 18 months, if my hair will allow it.


----------



## MiWay

Still transitioning. I am 58 weeks and 3 days today. 

I cut a strand of hair off last night, and it felt good. Too good! I think I may BC in the next 30 days.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Last night I dusted off my hot rollers and rolled up my week old flat ironed hair.  I then pin curled it for the night.  I loooove the results and I don't have to "bump" my ends during the week.  I will do this nightly (hot rollers,pin curl) to preserve my style.  I hope to do this unless I start to see any damage to my hair.  If it works I might be able to transition until next year.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lookin Fab!!!....Nikki<----that is cute!!

I'm loving my hair so much ya'll.....next week i'll post updates on my blog..since Fotki is the devil right now.....i'm so excited.....i've calculated the weeks and by the end of the year i'll be 8 months post!!!

This transitioning thing is actually fun!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think by the time i'm like 9 months post...i might chop off a hidden strand....i'm so eager to see what my curlies might look like!!.....is there a way you can guesstimate what it might look like just by looking at you new growth?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> Last night I dusted off my hot rollers and rolled up my week old flat ironed hair.  I then pin curled it for the night.  I loooove the results and I don't have to "bump" my ends during the week.  I will do this nightly (hot rollers,pin curl) to preserve my style.  I hope to do this unless I start to see any damage to my hair.  If it works I might be able to transition until next year.



Your hair looks FABULOUS!!! I'm pulling out my hot rollers tomorrow! My week old flat-ironed hair has also lost all it's body, but maybe using my rollers will help! Did you moisturize your hair, Fab_Nikki?

BTW, has anyone ever used hot rollers for a flipped out style?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

dr.j said:


> 10 sisters-in law?  Can you loan one to me??



 I would if I could! It's awesome having so many women in my new family that know so much about natural and transitioning hair! They are a big help!


----------



## c0urtkneee

Fab_Nikki said:


> Last night I dusted off my hot rollers and rolled up my week old flat ironed hair. I then pin curled it for the night. I loooove the results and I don't have to "bump" my ends during the week. I will do this nightly (hot rollers,pin curl) to preserve my style. I hope to do this unless I start to see any damage to my hair. If it works I might be able to transition until next year.


 
turned out really cute Nikki!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

SmilingElephant said:


> Lookin Fab!!!....Nikki<----that is cute!!
> 
> I'm loving my hair so much ya'll.....next week i'll post updates on my blog..since Fotki is the devil right now.....i'm so excited.....i've calculated the weeks and by the end of the year i'll be 8 months post!!!
> 
> This transitioning thing is actually fun!!


 
I like the name play LOL Thank you hon for the compliment! Transitioning for me has had its ups and downs. I believe its all about trial and error. Now I too am in it to win it!!!! 



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Your hair looks FABULOUS!!! I'm pulling out my hot rollers tomorrow! My week old flat-ironed hair has also lost all it's body, but maybe using my rollers will help! Did you moisturize your hair, Fab_Nikki?
> 
> BTW, has anyone ever used hot rollers for a flipped out style?


 
Thank you!!!! *does the prep* Moisturize  NO. I was scared I'd be doing TOO much and look like a frizz ball this morning  The only thing I did was put alittle Organix hair serum on it this morning when I finger combed it. My hair is sooo bouncy again.


----------



## dr.j

BrooklynQueen said:


> Still transitioning. I am 58 weeks and 3 days today.
> 
> I cut a strand of hair off last night, and it felt good. Too good! I think I may BC in the next 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you cut?  I'm thinking about cutting a hidden piece.....
Click to expand...


----------



## NikkiQ

Has anyone experienced their curl pattern getting slightly looser as they go further into the transition?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> Has anyone experienced their curl pattern getting slightly looser as they go further into the transition?



No, not really. But I have noticed that I have more defined coils than I originally thought. At first it was aaaall 4b with two or three 4a coils here and there. Now I have lots of 4a coils and just my nape is 4b.

BTW, checking in at 22 weeks post! Halfway through month 5! 

Feeling a bit discouraged about being natural again. I'm just not good at styling my hair! My twists end up sooooo fluffy! If I wash it this weekend, I'm going to work on flat twists again in the front of my hair and putting on my puff. I want to wear this style for my b-day in October, but I have to learn the flat twisting part first. Here are the things I know:

1. Keep fingers close to scalp (hard to do!)
2. Use some type of moisturizing spray (what spray!?)
3. Gel helps (I don't like gel!) 

Anyone have any other suggestions or tips on doing neat flat twists? I've tried youtube videos, but they haven't helped me much.


----------



## KurlyNinja

newbeginnings2010 said:


> No, not really. But I have noticed that I have more defined coils than I originally thought. At first it was aaaall 4b with two or three 4a coils here and there. Now I have lots of 4a coils and just my nape is 4b.
> 
> BTW, checking in at 22 weeks post! Halfway through month 5!
> 
> Feeling a bit discouraged about being natural again. I'm just not good at styling my hair! My twists end up sooooo fluffy! If I wash it this weekend, I'm going to work on flat twists again in the front of my hair and putting on my puff. I want to wear this style for my b-day in October, but I have to learn the flat twisting part first. Here are the things I know:
> 
> 1. Keep fingers close to scalp (hard to do!)
> 2. Use some type of moisturizing spray (what spray!?)
> 3. Gel helps *(I don't like gel!)*
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions or tips on doing neat flat twists? I've tried youtube videos, but they haven't helped me much.





I HATE gel too! I despise it actually. I guess it has something to do with growing up around girls who had no edges and use to use brown gel to slick it down.  but I digress... I actually caved in around week 19 and bought ORS Twist & Loc Gel. Best thing I could have ever done for myself! It doesnt dry hard like regular gel and the ingredients list is pretty nice. It has no alcohol so its not drying. Coconut Milk is actually the second ingredient! I use this stuff for everything! Twist outs, braid outs, slicking back my buns. And it holds! No poofy edges, defined twist and braid outs and without all the crunchiness other gels may have.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Miryoku said:


> I HATE gel too! I despise it actually. I guess it has something to do with growing up around girls who had no edges and use to use brown gel to slick it down.  but I digress... I actually caved in around week 19 and bought ORS Twist & Loc Gel. Best thing I could have ever done for myself! It doesnt dry hard like regular gel and the ingredients list is pretty nice. It has no alcohol so its not drying. Coconut Milk is actually the second ingredient! I use this stuff for everything! Twist outs, braid outs, slicking back my buns. And it holds! No poofy edges, defined twist and braid outs and without all the crunchiness other gels may have.


 
 I will try this and add it to my gel arsenal. I have and love EcoStyler Olive oil and Komaza Care Coconut Curl Pudding. 

ETA: Everyone's hair looks great!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> I HATE gel too! I despise it actually. I guess it has something to do with growing up around girls who had no edges and use to use brown gel to slick it down.  but I digress... I actually caved in around week 19 and bought ORS Twist & Loc Gel. Best thing I could have ever done for myself! It doesnt dry hard like regular gel and the ingredients list is pretty nice. It has no alcohol so its not drying. Coconut Milk is actually the second ingredient! I use this stuff for everything! Twist outs, braid outs, slicking back my buns. And it holds! No poofy edges, defined twist and braid outs and without all the crunchiness other gels may have.



Why must you poke my pj monster! Luckily DH just got his bonus check, so I can go get it today after work! Sally's here I come!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

CaliDiamond said:


> I will try this and add it to my gel arsenal. I have and love EcoStyler Olive oil and Komaza Care Coconut Curl Pudding.
> 
> ETA: Everyone's hair looks great!



Does EcoStyler make your hair hard?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

If anyone would like to try Eco-gel I have some.  I have the yellow and pink.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> If anyone would like to try Eco-gel I have some.  I have the yellow and pink.



What's the difference?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

newbeginnings2010 said:


> What's the difference?


 
Heck if I know. I brought them when I FIRST started my transition because I needed something to slick back my buns.  It was sticky and made MY hair too hard.

I am in absolutel LOVE with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use this over the plain Glycerin now.  It does all I need it to do with my buns.  OR just giving me that wet look (does that make sense? lol).  Plus its CHEAPO!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

60 wks post!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I just had a "WTF" moment................

I've been transitioning for almost 10 months and I realized I am most likely not doing ALL of the LHCF "must do's for healthy hair".  Many times I look at a product and wonder umm so is this a protein, will it help with moisture, okay what WILL this do.  I admit I am still 70% lost on these products.  I do what works for ME and I am super cool with that. Some other things I've learned are:

When I first started I almost wiped my whole stash of cones.  BUT I've learned "heeey my hair likes the stuff" and I'm retaining length.  I still don't use them as much as I once did but sometimes I slap alittle bit of heat protectant or something with cones. I love them and they love me 

I don't have to jump on every bandwagon.  But if I choose to then so be it (choo choo).  

Expensive products don't necessarily equate to a great product.  My hair LOOOVES and thrives on cheapies.  From VO5, Suave, LaBella styling gel to my beloved SKALA.  

Don't compare other's growth to your own.  Just let it happen and stop trying to rush it.  Patience is a virtue that I really feel like I'm getting a grasp of, due to my transitioning.  When I first started I wanted to BC everyday.  Now I am excited to see just how long I can go.

If I BC tomorrow I've still learned patience (ALMOST 10 months baby!!!!!!!!!!) Take one day at a time. (I sound like a recovering addict lol)


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> Heck if I know. I brought them when I FIRST started my transition because I needed something to slick back my buns.  It was sticky and made MY hair too hard.
> 
> I am in absolutel LOVE with  I use this over the plain Glycerin now.  It does all I need it to do with my buns.  OR just giving me that wet look (does that make sense? lol).  Plus its CHEAPO!!!



Hmmm...You didn't just poke my PJ monster, you hit him with a stick! I love that wet waves look!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^ I get that look using the IC Fantasia gel too


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> ^^ I get that look using the IC Fantasia gel too


 
I thought I did too until I used LaBella.  *swoon*  OH LAWD and don't let me use my Denman, then even I get sea sick.  That's the only time I feel comfy using my Denman, with no fear of snatching my whole scalp off. LOL


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> I thought I did too until I used LaBella.  *swoon*  OH LAWD and don't let me use my Denman, then even I get sea sick.  That's the only time I feel comfy using my Denman, with no fear of snatching my whole scalp off. LOL



I want it! Do they sell it at Sally's?


----------



## Fab_Nikki

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I want it! Do they sell it at Sally's?


 
I get mine @ Walmart or Target.  I've seen it at CVS too.  I'm not sure about Sally's though.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> I get mine @ Walmart or Target.  I've seen it at CVS too.  I'm not sure about Sally's though.



That's okay! Target is right next to Sally's!


----------



## NikkiQ

I was thinking of going to Sally's and take advantage of their Eco Styler tubs being on sale for $3.49. Even though I'm only 18 weeks in my transition, the waves are RIDICULOUS!!! I have to rock a wavy phony pony to match b/c the waves basically go all the way back to my ponytail :lachenL


----------



## KurlyNinja

Oh I almost forgot I'm 23 weeks post! Just now starting school has kept my mind off of transitioning... well the waiting part at least.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in 56 weeks post. Will cut at 2 1/2 year mark; that's if I have any relaxed ends left.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^  Sheryl! How has the transition been for you so far?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> ^^ I get that look using the IC Fantasia gel too



Funny how everything your hair likes my hair HATES lol no smileys in on my phone


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Funny how everything your hair likes my hair HATES lol no smileys in on my phone


 
lol what else does my hair like that yours doesn't?


----------



## CaliDiamond

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Does EcoStyler make your hair hard?


 
Not really. I use a little bit. AND I moisturize & seal with coconut oil underneath.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

CaliDiamond said:


> Not really. I use a little bit. AND I moisturize & seal with coconut oil underneath.



Me and coconut oil had a big fight. We're not friends anymore.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> lol what else does my hair like that yours doesn't?


 
Suave Humectant and I think you said you like Aussie I cant remember


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Suave Humectant and I think you said you like Aussie I cant remember


 

I've actually never tried Aussie before. Seeing a lot of ladies talk about it had me tempted, but I've resisted lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

You may actually like it lol idk I hate anything Aussie, Suave Humectant, Suave shea butter crap, hello hydration and others lol I just revisted Renpure organics yesterday only to be disappointed so I'm giving it to my sis-in law...gosh I hate wasting money lol glad ive found my staples now!

But I LOVE cholesterol (well lekair and SE) so we have that in common!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^and my hair liked Hello Hydration lol. Geez I didn't know our hair was that opposite in products it likes


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I have to make sure to set aside some funds each month for my Oyin Whipped Pudding. It's now a staple. I love it. I think that product along with Carol's Daughter's Lite Curl Booster will be the only non-cheapie products I will use for a while (although I do want to try Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade).


----------



## miss cosmic

hi all. i've figured out that i'm at around 12 weeks post. so far, i'm really hating castor oil (but i'll give it another try soon since i have it) and i'm loving my mix of water, glycerin and aloe vera juice, sealed with any oil except castor oil.


----------



## KurlyNinja

miss cosmic said:


> hi all. i've figured out that i'm at around 12 weeks post. so far, i'm really hating castor oil (but i'll give it another try soon since i have it) and i'm loving my mix of water, glycerin and aloe vera juice, sealed with any oil except castor oil.


 
For me castor oil is only good for sealing my ends. Otherwise I HATE it! Its sticky and makes my hair feel nasty, but it keeps my hair super moisturized.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hello all!  I am new to the board (after lurking for quite a while).  I am finally transitioning after putting it off for quite some time!  I am 10 weeks post & got braids put in for the first time so I can finally make it past the 3.5 month mark...I always get to that point and end up relaxing in frustration.  So this is my first serious attempt because my scalp is not reacting to chemicals well anymore.  Any tips from the seasoned veterans? I am taking my braids out in November, so I will have 5 months by that time...YAY!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hey ladies. I'm washing my hair tonight, and I was wondering if any 4b's or 4a's find that they HAVE to stretch their newgrowth when air drying their hair. I tend to enjoy the feel of my curls unstretched, but I'm afraid that it could lead to a lot of breakage. Any ideas?

Also, welcome to the dark side Jinez1112!  Just kidding! I'm not a seasoned veteran, but if your hair is anything like mine, I suggest a moisturizing DC with a ceramide oil (you can mix it in) and a protein leave in for your relaxed ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So......i took my shower and afterwards i sat down to moisturize my hair with my Bee Mine Luscious. How often does everyone in here moisturize their hair? I can go 2-3 days without having to especially now that i have really cut back on cones.....i fine that moisturizers or leave ins with cones have a part in drying my hair out.

I also found that putting a dab of moisturizer on my matted parts helps me to unmatte them


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm washing my hair tonight, and I was wondering if any 4b's or 4a's find that they HAVE to stretch their newgrowth when air drying their hair. I tend to enjoy the feel of my curls unstretched, but I'm afraid that it could lead to a lot of breakage. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, welcome to the dark side Jinez1112!  Just kidding! I'm not a seasoned veteran, but if your hair is anything like mine, I suggest a moisturizing DC with a ceramide oil (you can mix it in) and a protein leave in for your relaxed ends.


 
I ALWAYS airdry with my new growth stretched either by braiding my hair or in a bun. I would go through hell if I allowed my hair to airdry freely.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> So......i took my shower and afterwards i sat down to moisturize my hair with my Bee Mine Luscious. How often does everyone in here moisturize their hair? I can go 2-3 days without having to especially now that i have really cut back on cones.....i fine that moisturizers or leave ins with cones have a part in drying my hair out.
> 
> I also found that putting a dab of moisturizer on my matted parts helps me to unmatte them



Yup when I stopped using cones, I realized I could go days without moisturizing. I only moisturize after I wash which is usually once a week sometimes twice.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> So......i took my shower and afterwards i sat down to moisturize my hair with my Bee Mine Luscious. How often does everyone in here moisturize their hair? I can go 2-3 days without having to especially now that i have really cut back on cones.....i fine that moisturizers or leave ins with cones have a part in drying my hair out.
> 
> I also found that putting a dab of moisturizer on my matted parts helps me to unmatte them


 
I moisturize once a day. Southern California has a dry heat that sucks out my moisture something terrible. Back home in Philly, I could days based on one day of moisturizing; but, not so much over here.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

SmilingElephant said:


> So......i took my shower and afterwards i sat down to moisturize my hair with my Bee Mine Luscious. How often does everyone in here moisturize their hair? I can go 2-3 days without having to especially now that i have really cut back on cones.....i fine that moisturizers or leave ins with cones have a part in drying my hair out.
> 
> I also found that putting a dab of moisturizer on my matted parts helps me to unmatte them


 
That's interesting! Ever since I started using Aussie Moist mixed with WGO as my DC, my natural roots have been VERY soft and moisturized. I didn't have to remoisturize for about 4 days. My hair seems to like cones. Oh! I also used a little Shea Moisture's Shea Butter Masque on my roots. That could have a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## miss cosmic

Jinez1112 said:


> Hello all!  I am new to the board (after lurking for quite a while).  I am finally transitioning after putting it off for quite some time!  I am 10 weeks post & got braids put in for the first time so I can finally make it past the 3.5 month mark...I always get to that point and end up relaxing in frustration.  So this is my first serious attempt because my scalp is not reacting to chemicals well anymore.  Any tips from the seasoned veterans? I am taking my braids out in November, so I will have 5 months by that time...YAY!


 
what kind of braids have you got? how often will you wash them? i'm thinking of braiding too but i'm worried about moisturising in braids and een more worried about taking care of my edges.
tia


----------



## Bun Mistress

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm washing my hair tonight, and I was wondering if any 4b's or 4a's find that they HAVE to stretch their newgrowth when air drying their hair. I tend to enjoy the feel of my curls unstretched, but I'm afraid that it could lead to a lot of breakage. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, welcome to the dark side Jinez1112!  Just kidding! I'm not a seasoned veteran, but if your hair is anything like mine, I suggest a moisturizing DC with a ceramide oil (you can mix it in) and a protein leave in for your relaxed ends.


 
I have to strh my hair the whole way through or I will be matting ----> fustraton ---> breakage


----------



## Rapunzel*

hey ladies....
just peeking in to say im almost 15 months post. lately ive been thinking about doing the bc on christmas eve or after dec 31st trimming off an inch every month. but i at least would like to transition for 18 months

my regimine:
cowashing 2-3 days a week and leaving in a moisturizing conditioner. 
i try not to do much manipulation and after i cowash i airdry in a bun to stretch my ng

herbal essence long term relationship
pantene relaxed and natural dry to moisturized
aussie moist conditioner

i dont like to use a million products 
im on the use  one buy one personal challenge. or if i run out i buy 2 large bottles of my staples and i may try a new conditioner. if i dont care for the new one ill use it in 3-4 washes or use it to detangle


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Thanks LaFemme and Bun Mistress. I decided not to wash my hair this weekend because this is the first time in a long time that I haven't had a lot of breakage. I'm attributing that to having my hair straightened last week. I'm going to try and wait until next weekend, but chances are I won't last that long. I may have to be like my cousin and transition by straightening my hair once every 2 months. No one even knew she was transitioning until she chopped 1.5 years later and started wearing it in a fro.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Thanks LaFemme and Bun Mistress. I decided not to wash my hair this weekend because this is the first time in a long time that I haven't had a lot of breakage. I'm attributing that to having my hair straightened last week. I'm going to try and wait until next weekend, but chances are I won't last that long. I may have to be like my cousin and transition by straightening my hair once every 2 months. No one even knew she was transitioning until she chopped 1.5 years later and started wearing it in a fro.



Nothing wrong with that. I had decided to start straightening once a month when it starts to cool down but I know I wont work out for at least a week with my hair straight. That's a week a month so I cant neglect my body for my hair. So when I lose these 20 pounds, I will start straightening once a month until the Spring.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I had decided to start straightening once a month when it starts to cool down but I know I wont work out for at least a week with my hair straight. That's a week a month so I cant neglect my body for my hair. So when I lose these 20 pounds, I will start straightening once a month until the Spring.



You said it! I'm going for 15 pounds to get back to my weight when I graduated high school too! We should stay updated on each other's progress!


----------



## NikkiQ

umm...where in the world do yall need to lose 15lbs from??? I'm bigger than yall!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> umm...where in the world do yall need to lose 15lbs from??? I'm bigger than yall!


 
Girl bye you look skinny minny in them photos lol I really dont need to lose from anywhere except my back and my face but since thats where my fat LOVES to go, thats gonna be the last place it comes from. Hence, the 20 pounds. Shouldnt we be discussing this in that other thread?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> umm...where in the world do yall need to lose 15lbs from??? I'm bigger than yall!


 
Girl bye you look skinny minny in them photos lol I really dont need to lose from anywhere except my back and my face but since thats where my fat LOVES to go, thats gonna be the last place it comes from. Hence, the 20 pounds. Shouldnt we be discussing this in that other thread?


----------



## CaliDiamond

It would be a NIGHTMARE if I did not wash, DC, and airdry in braids 99.9% of the time. This keeps the two textures from battling and makes detangling a heck of a lot easier when you have to.


----------



## NikkiQ

yeah we should lol. BTW I'm 140lbs but I'm not that tall so it's just tucked away in okay spots. Those back fat rolls are the HARDEST FREAKING THINGS TO GET RID OF!!!! I hate them!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> umm...where in the world do yall need to lose 15lbs from??? I'm bigger than yall!


 
Oh, trust me it's there! I carry all my weight in my hips and butt, but my waist and arms are tiny. I know some people might like that, but I am NOT feeling these thick thighs and booty!


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooh girl I love my hips,thighs and booty lol. I'm supposed to do this bikini competition next year and they want me to tone up but I said no b/c I like my jiggle


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm a hayturr so I think I'll leave this thread til ya'll stop throwin ya'll big booties in my face lol


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl bye you look skinny minny in them photos lol I really dont need to lose from anywhere except my back and my face but since thats where my fat LOVES to go, thats gonna be the last place it comes from. Hence, the 20 pounds. Shouldnt we be discussing this in that other thread?


 
You are right! I'm having an off day today, lol. I can't even open doors or remember my friends' names right now! I'm going to go take a vitamin...


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm a hayturr so I think I'll leave this thread til ya'll stop throwin ya'll big booties in my face lol


 
booties in the face!!  girl you're too silly


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm a hayturr so I think I'll leave this thread til ya'll stop throwin ya'll big booties in my face lol


 
 Don't hate! I'd give you some if I could! Maybe we can find a two for one at a plastic surgeon...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

NikkiQ said:


> Oooh girl I love my hips,thighs and booty lol. I'm supposed to do this bikini competition next year and they want me to tone up but I said no b/c I like my jiggle


 
Okay, now I'M the hayturr! Gwan somewhere with your bikini body! Gotta lose my pounds!


----------



## NikkiQ

oh yall needs to stop the madness!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

miss cosmic said:


> what kind of braids have you got? how often will you wash them? i'm thinking of braiding too but i'm worried about moisturising in braids and een more worried about taking care of my edges.
> tia


 
Tia, I have micros.  I have only had them for 10 days, so I haven't washed them yet.  I workout a lot though, so every other day I cleanse my scalp with witch hazel & then oil it with jojoba oil.  It seems to be working out well so far.  I had a few tension bumps & random itchiness, so I have been putting tea tree oil on the back part of my scalp.  I am nervous about breakage, but since it is a protective style, I'd rather take my chances this way during transitioning than having my hair free...hope this helps you decide!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Loving my hair still BUT I think the products I am using are making my scalp dry.  I am noticing a slightly itchy scalp, something I hadn't been experiencing when co-washing.  I think next week I will co-wash, air dry in a bun, then use my hot rollers.  I don't mind my once a week blow dry/flat iron but I don't want to overdue it.  

BTW I saw my old hair stylist the other day and she said "Girl your hair looks soooo healthy".  I smiled from ear to ear, especially when I told her "Oh I've been taking care of it myself".  She was very supportive of my HHJ but I don't fancy spending all my money up in the salon.  Oh and I found another stylist  My hubby said "Baby, your hair looked better than hers, your doing the da#$ thang" lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Has anybody tried that new HE Loves line that Target carries? I saw it in the paper this past Sunday and I'm so curious about it.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Okay, I have to wash my hair! I was going to try and make it to two weeks, but this is day 9 and it's driving me CRAZY! Mainly because I want to feel my texture again. These straightened roots are no fun to play in! They have temporarily cured me of HIH disease.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lol!!! Hey ain't nothing wrong with that!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I straightened my hair 2 days ago! As much as I love my curls, straightening my hair has helped with the tangles. I also haven't had to use a comb or a brush. I haven't put any more heat on my hair but I also haven't washed it yet... I've also realized how much easier it is to deal with all one texture. I can't wait until I'm fully natural!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Checking in @ 67 weeks post. Nothing interesting going on here. I bun most of the time and blowdry once every two weeks. I don't think I'll trim any more relaxed ends until the end of the year.

eta: sorry, I thought this was the Trans w/o BC thread. Happy transitioning to all the newbies!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

12 more weeks til I'm 1 yr post whoop whoop!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Getting closer to my 14 month mark and I'm loving how thick my hair is and transitioning is going very well. I've been thinking of BCing lately since I will be hiding my hair until December anyway. This is just a thought who knows what will happen.


----------



## growingbrown

Im 25 weeks post today. Im still struggling with style options.... I did blow dry and flat iron my new growth and I am pleased with the results. I also did a henna treatment that turned out very well. It losened my texture really well. One more week to 6 months post! Im hanging in there tho!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Ponytail air drying in 6 ponytails right now. DH just came in and said, "Your hair looks ugly. Can you please put it away?"  Then he asked to borrow my laptop. Um, let me think about that for a second... "NO!"


----------



## newbeginnings2010

By the way, how tight are you ladies making your ponytails when you air dry? I am not making mine tight, but the new growth isn't really stretching. My 4a coils are still coils. Are they supposed to be a little more like little waves?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

^^Did you brush first? Or smooth with your hands really well?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm confused on how you all are counting your weeks??

Like......my last relaxer was May 12, 2010....on May 19th i was a week post. Today i am 16 weeks post.........but i count every wednesday from May 12th as a week post.....am i counting wrong?erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm confused on how you all are counting your weeks??
> 
> Like......my last relaxer was May 12, 2010....on May 19th i was a week post. Today i am 16 weeks post.........but i count every wednesday from May 12th as a week post.....am i counting wrong?erplexed


 
lmbo! Girl a week is a week! If yo last relaxer was on May 12, then May 19th was a week later so yes today you are 16 weeks post but you won't be 4 months post until September 12th.


----------



## SmilingElephant

But don't 16 weeks equal 4 months?erplexed? I'm jus sayin...lol there's usually for weeks in a month and 4x4 is 16......i own know...i thought thats how that worked....so i gotta wait a WHOLE nother week to say i'm 16 weeks when i'm already 16 weeks?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^Did you brush first? Or smooth with your hands really well?


 
I just smooth it with my hands. Maybe I need a Denman?


----------



## newbeginnings2010

SmilingElephant said:


> But don't 16 weeks equal 4 months?erplexed? I'm jus sayin...lol there's usually for weeks in a month and 4x4 is 16......i own know...i thought thats how that worked....so i gotta wait a WHOLE nother week to say i'm 16 weeks when i'm already 16 weeks?


 
No, you're right. My last relaxer was on a Friday, so I count every Friday as another week post. I count my months the same way you do. Everyone agrees that 52 weeks is a year. 52/12=4.333


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> But don't 16 weeks equal 4 months?erplexed? I'm jus sayin...lol there's usually for weeks in a month and 4x4 is 16......i own know...i thought thats how that worked....so i gotta wait a WHOLE nother week to say i'm 16 weeks when i'm already 16 weeks?


 
lol no there are usually 4 weeks and some days in a month. Think about it. If 4 weeks equaled a month then there would only be 48 weeks in a year....but there are 52

I'm 40 weeks post (on Friday) but I won't be 10 months post until September 26. See how it works? A week is a week but a month is a month lol so you are still 16 weeks post just not 4 months

ETA: Girl just get a ticker and stop counting. I stopped counting at around 7 months and let the ticker do the counting.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lmbo! Girl a week is a week! If yo last relaxer was on May 12, then May 19th was a week later so yes today you are 16 weeks post but you won't be 4 months post until September 12th.



Oh....wait...I'm confused now too!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol no there are usually 4 weeks and some days in a month. Think about it. If 4 weeks equaled a month then there would only be 48 weeks in a year....but there are 52
> 
> I'm 40 weeks post but I won't be 10 months post until September 27. See how it works? A week is a week but a month is a month lol so you are still 16 weeks post just not 4 months



......OWWWW MY BRAIN!!!! ......so am i counting right then?


----------



## SmilingElephant

So instead of counting actual weeks i should've been counting 30 days instead?....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I just smooth it with my hands. Maybe I need a Denman?



 Um....sure I guess but I dont like that thing. I just use a regular brush.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

GET A TICKER! lol Stop confusin ya'll selves


----------



## ChristmasCarol

This whole convo about counting weeks is funny! I need to get a ticker, too. I don't think it matters after a certain point - a year or more. I don't plan on chopping any remaining ends til I'm at least 130 weeks post, anyway. Will it really matter if I counted wrong and I'm 129 weeks or 131 weeks? NO!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OMG you just made my head hurt. WTH is 130 weeks? I think people should stop counting weeks after 1 yr post at the latest. When folks say I'm 75 weeks post I just sit there and say....ok so thats a really big number past a year awesome lol


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Um....sure I guess but I dont like that thing. I just use a regular brush.


 
I'm not really interested in buying one so I'll try a regular brush. Thanks!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html 

I'm just saying


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG you just made my head hurt. WTH is 130 weeks? I think people should stop counting weeks after 1 yr post at the latest. When folks say I'm 75 weeks post I just sit there and say....ok so thats a really big number past a year awesome lol


 
 I think it's like women with their first child. The baby's like 2 years old and they might say the child is 26 months.  I think I'm going to be like this with my hair too!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I feel like my siggy is already big enough without a ticker!  That's why I got rid of mine.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I think it's like women with their first child. The baby's like 2 years old and they might say the child is 26 months.  I think I'm going to be like this with my hair too!


 
HAHAHA I thought the general rule was to start counting years once the child reaches 2 lol


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HAHAHA I thought the general rule was to start counting years once the child reaches 2 lol



I am currently 11,487 DAYS old


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HAHAHA I thought the general rule was to start counting years once the child reaches 2 lol


 
Ohhh, no. I know women who keep counting months for a while!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Fab_Nikki said:


> I am currently 11,487 DAYS old


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HAHAHA I thought the general rule was to start counting years once the child reaches 2 lol


 
Nope. Once my sons turned one, I said one. The only time I used months was during immunization time or day care afterwards.


----------



## NikkiQ

almost 2 weeks into this sew in and I can begin to pick the braids up a little bit. Not as much as last time, but it's most def moving. Haven't been cowashing as much with this install as I did with the last, but hey...I didn't keep the weave in for this long either lol


----------



## Blue IntenZity

Fab_Nikki said:


> I am currently 11,487 DAYS old


 
lmbo..too funny


----------



## Alta Angel

I tried a modified version of Kimmaytubes leave-in condish using Giovanni Direct instead of Kinky Curly Knot Today.  I must say that my hair is very moisturized.  The leave in gave my hair lots of slip, it's not greasy, and my hair is very soft.  I would definitely recommend it.  Better yet, the leave-in calls for ingredients that I keep on hand anyway.

FYI the orginal recipe:
1 oz Knot Today Leave-In
2 tablespoons of (Whole leaf version) Aloe Vera Juice with a pH 4.0 or 4.5
2 teaspoons of Castor Oil
2 teaspoons of Jojoba Oil
Mix well.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol!!! Ya'll are funny!!!!....Okay i'ma wrk on gettin me a ticker!!....but i'ma put it on my blog one i update on it again


----------



## NikkiQ

The ticker is still confusing at times. Mine says 4 months and a week(13 weeks), but my personal count has me at 19 weeks tomorrow lol.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

^^^That's the reason I got rid of mine. It was confusing me!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^i keep a little calendar on my desk at work and when I'm bored, I just write down how far along I am every Friday.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> The ticker is still confusing at times. Mine says 4 months and a week(13 weeks), but my personal count has me at 19 weeks tomorrow lol.



Thats because 4 months and a week doesn't equal 13 weeks lol it's only confusing when you keep trying to tell yourself that 4 weeks=1 month when it doesn't. Plus, that would be 17 anyway (4x4 + 1) hahahahaha But I just count my months now so when the 26th of any month rolls around, i'm ___ months post. I had to stop counting weeks because it was frustrating that I wasn't further along in my transition. Kept tellin time and my hair to hurry up lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the math lesson, but I'll stick to my method. lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks for the math lesson, but I'll stick to my method. lol


 I wanted to stick my tongue out but I dont see that option so I guess you're gonna have to be tasty


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I wanted to stick my tongue out but I dont see that option so I guess you're gonna have to be tasty


 
well from now on when I see it, I'll know you meant to stick out your tongue lol. i wonder why they don't have that smiley anyway. they have everything else under the sun. hmm...


----------



## newbeginnings2010

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thats because 4 months and a week doesn't equal 13 weeks lol it's only confusing when you keep trying to tell yourself that 4 weeks=1 month when it doesn't. Plus, that would be 17 anyway (4x4 + 1) hahahahaha But I just count my months now so when the 26th of any month rolls around, i'm ___ months post. I had to stop counting weeks because it was frustrating that I wasn't further along in my transition. Kept tellin time and my hair to hurry up lol



I think I have to start counting this way as well. I feel like I should have almost 3 inches of natural hair, but I only have 2.5. If I go by my count (like NikkiQ), I'm almost six months, but by your time I will be 6 months post in three weeks. I like the latter better!


----------



## KurlyNinja

OMG its SO much easier to transition with my hair straightened! I don't have to worry about tangles and I'm not constantly touching my hair. Also there are not two textures to worry about! I'm trying to prolong my wash day for as long as possible.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> OMG its SO much easier to transition with my hair straightened! I don't have to worry about tangles and I'm not constantly touching my hair. Also there are not two textures to worry about! I'm trying to prolong my wash day for as long as possible.


 
That's what I said too! But I missed my texture and washed after day 10!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku said:


> OMG its SO much easier to transition with my hair straightened! I don't have to worry about tangles and I'm not constantly touching my hair. Also there are not two textures to worry about! I'm trying to prolong my wash day for as long as possible.


 


newbeginnings2010 said:


> That's what I said too! But I missed my texture and washed after day 10!



See I felt like Miryoku for the last 2 weeks and this week I feel like newbeginnings.  I went to Sally's (product junkie in full effect)  and my straight hair will say ADIOS tonight.  I can't WAIT to see my waves and curls.

Anyone transitioning use the new Proclaim with argan oil?  Reviews?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I've seen that line everytime I go to Sally's and it intrigues me, but I talk myself out of it by the time I get to the register 

I did give in and bought the 3 Skala conditioners that the BL over here by my job had. Will be nice to give it a try, ya know?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I did a mini-dusting last night. It felt good, believe it or not. I'll trim again in January. I think I'll trim about twice a year. I don't want to get scissors-happy since I'll be self-trimming from now on.


----------



## Rapunzel*

im getting kind of bored with my hair............i may straighten Sunday night
but then again i want to wait until fall


----------



## miss cosmic

into my 13th week now. and i'm tired of the careful detangling and the general care. i washed and thread-braided my hair last night and it took me a full 3.5 hours!!! 
of course once i was done i felt so pleased with myself and today i'm back into my stride - no doubts. i guess i wont be washing my hair every 5 days, thats just too much time wasted. i'm going to try go for 8-10 days between washing. now that i'm using all natural products on my hair (except for shampoo & condish), and have stopped using silicone regularly i dont get build-up at all.
is glycerine natural by the way??


----------



## Ijanei

I know I don't post in here as much as I should but I had to share w/ you all that I found my first few curlies 

Only thing is, now I keep twirling them around see how curly it gets  
I want to BC but attempting to wait at least until the end of the year


----------



## KurlyNinja

25 weeks post! Didn't realize this... Now these next few months will be my real trial. I only use to get a relaxer 2x a year before anyway, but I doubt I'll relax, its just not within me to want to anymore...


----------



## mrsjohnson75

I just came in to say...Keep Up the Good Work ladies.


Just take it day by day.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have uploaded new pics on my blog! http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com.....i did a full flexirod set


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Miryoku said:


> 25 weeks post! Didn't realize this... Now these next few months will be my real trial. I only use to get a relaxer 2x a year before anyway, but I doubt I'll relax, its just not within me to want to anymore...


 
I'm 23 weeks post today, so wouldn't you be 27? You were always 4 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I always thought she was only 5 weeks ahead of me and I make 19 today. We're all just thrown off. Darn you counters!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Miryoku said:


> OMG its SO much easier to transition with my hair straightened! I don't have to worry about tangles and I'm not constantly touching my hair. Also there are not two textures to worry about! I'm trying to prolong my wash day for as long as possible.



I tried this too - FAIL! I straightened Tuesday and I MUST wash today. I don't think I can make it past 3/4 days without feeling really gross. It's a shame because I only straighten once a month now, and I feel like I'm wasting my "straightening pass", lol. Oh well...


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> I tried a modified version of Kimmaytubes leave-in condish using Giovanni Direct instead of Kinky Curly Knot Today.  I must say that my hair is very moisturized.  The leave in gave my hair lots of slip, it's not greasy, and my hair is very soft.  I would definitely recommend it.  Better yet, the leave-in calls for ingredients that I keep on hand anyway.
> 
> FYI the orginal recipe:
> 1 oz Knot Today Leave-In
> 2 tablespoons of (Whole leaf version) Aloe Vera Juice with a pH 4.0 or 4.5
> 2 teaspoons of Castor Oil
> 2 teaspoons of Jojoba Oil
> Mix well.


 
Thanks!! I may try this.  My hair has been super dry and I've been having a hard time keeping it moisturized.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

14 Months Post today     
I'm so happy I made it this far!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^     Congrats arm!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I just let out my braid out. it looks fine; but, one section in the back is not as curled because it's the longest layer. Ugh!


----------



## c0urtkneee

arm445 said:


> 14 Months Post today
> I'm so happy I made it this far!


 
congrats! KUTGW!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!  

I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!
> 
> I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!


 
sings "Its soooo harrrrrd to say goodbye to yesterdaaaayyyyy" 
See ya around the board girlie!!! Whatever makes you happy


----------



## dr.j

arm445 said:


> 14 Months Post today
> I'm so happy I made it this far!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## dr.j

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!
> 
> I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!


 
We will miss u!  ITA with  FabNikki ---do u!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going by a SplitEnder today. the PJ in me is dying to try it out!!!


----------



## miss cosmic

14 weeks transitioning now. so far so good.


----------



## NikkiQ

did any ladies clip one little strand of hair early in their transition to see what their texture will be like?? i'm kinda curious.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> did any ladies clip one little strand of hair early in their transition to see what their texture will be like?? i'm kinda curious.



LMAO @ one litte strand.  Giiirl I have at LEAST 5 areas on my head that are cut. LOL I was obsessed.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Okay so what is the deal with the INStyler? Any info.


----------



## KurlyNinja

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ladies, I've come to say goodbye to this thread...I don't think I'm ready for transitioning. I will be relaxing (or maybe heat training), in November. I will miss you all!
> 
> I will continue with my no heat and hiding my hair, so if you're in those threads, I will see you in that neck of the woods!



OMG NOOOOOO!!!!! NOT MY TRANSITIONING BUDDY!!!  I promise to transition twice as long! for the both of us!



NikkiQ said:


> did any ladies clip one little strand of hair early in their transition to see what their texture will be like?? i'm kinda curious.



Yes... I cut a piece after about 3 months because I'm crazy.... If you look at some pics in my fotki you can see some pieces I cut in the middle of my head. I LOVED the way they looked though.


----------



## NikkiQ

i didn't wanna get too into it and end up BCing WAY before I planned


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am 10 months and one day post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bouncegre:trampolin


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> i didn't wanna get too into it and end up BCing WAY before I planned


 
LOL I thought about it quite a few times but quickly came to my senses.  For me the BC thoughts are slowly subsiding.  I think I can tough it out and I'm sure you can too


----------



## NikkiQ

Fab_Nikki said:


> LOL I thought about it quite a few times but quickly came to my senses.  For me the BC thoughts are slowly subsiding.  I think I can tough it out and I'm sure you can too


 
I'm hanging tough right there with ya girl. Congrats on making it to 10 months! How long you gonna transition for??


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> I'm hanging tough right there with ya girl. Congrats on making it to 10 months! How long you gonna transition for??



Someone, who transitioned for 2 years, told me just to listen to my hair (so profound lol) and that's what I plan to do.  I am not going to set a date just do it when I feel comfy.  I have a round face and I don't want to look a H.A.M, so I betta let my hurr grow out until I have more than a TWA. Nah mean? lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah I feel ya. my dome is too big for a TWA so I know exactly what you mean lol


----------



## Reminiscing

Hi Ladies,

I'm about to hit 1 yr post next week and I'm seriously struggling with styling options.  Braids outs no longer work for me because my roots puff up too much and the frizz is out of control.  I'm thinking I need to start adding a curly pudding or something with hold to all of my styles.  

This weekend I plan to try a rollerset with mousse or some other type of holding product.  I know my roots won't get straight but I'm fine with that as long as the curls hold.  I can always use a headband to hide the roots.

So ladies do you have any suggestions of styling products I should be using at this point in my transition?  My shampoos and conditioners are working great as my hair is very soft.  It's just styling products I need help with.  I think I am mostly 4a with a patch of 4b at my crown.  TIA!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm about to hit 1 yr post next week and I'm seriously struggling with styling options.  Braids outs no longer work for me because my roots puff up too much and the frizz is out of control.  I'm thinking I need to start adding a curly pudding or something with hold to all of my styles.
> 
> This weekend I plan to try a rollerset with mousse or some other type of holding product.  I know my roots won't get straight but I'm fine with that as long as the curls hold.  I can always use a headband to hide the roots.
> 
> So ladies do you have any suggestions of styling products I should be using at this point in my transition?  My shampoos and conditioners are working great as my hair is very soft.  It's just styling products I need help with.  I think I am mostly 4a with a patch of 4b at my crown.  TIA!


 
When you do your braidouts, do you smooth the top down with a brush or comb and then tie it down with a scarf? Do you do plaits or corn rolls? What exactly is your braidout technique?


----------



## Reminiscing

^^After I wash and cond, I put in a leave in which is usually a small amount of a cheapie cond then I seal with coconut oil.  I smooth my hair back with a comb and tie it down with a satin scarf for about 30 min to an hour so that my hair airdries a bit as well as the front lays flat making the cornrows look neater in the front (I never unravel the whole braid.  I always leave the very front braided so that the style lasts longer.)  I can cornrow but I'm not the best so most of the time my sister braids it for me.  She applies some shea butter or sometimes mousse before braiding then more shea butter at the ends after braiding.  I roll the ends with satin pillow rollers and tie with a satin scarf then airdry over night.  

When I take them down in the morning, I cover my hands with Africa's Best Carrot Oil to help prevent frizzies but it still frizzes about 10 minutes later.  My hair used to stay moisturized for 2-3 days with this style and all I need was carrot oil to re-moisturize, but now it's dry by the end of the day and carrot oil alone doesn't help.  I have to mist it with some water then seal with the carrot oil or some shea butter which of course makes the curls drop even more.  I have been able to wear this style for longer than a day or two now.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Have you ever tried to do the braidout with just plaits instead of cornrows? Do you use cones? Thru could be drying your hair out. Also to make my braidouts last, I rebraid in 2 or 4 braids every night


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^rockin the big hair Femme! I dig it.


----------



## TruMe

@Reminiscing - I use Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue when I do my twistouts and they last about 3-4 days.  You might want to try this or the Curly Pudding.  They work great.  You could also try Shingling with their products (if you are all natural).  I can't wait to be able to do this style.


----------



## Reminiscing

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Have you ever tried to do the braidout with just plaits instead of cornrows? Do you use cones? Thru could be drying your hair out. Also to make my braidouts last, I rebraid in 2 or 4 braids every night


 


TruMe said:


> @Reminiscing - I use Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue when I do my twistouts and they last about 3-4 days.  You might want to try this or the Curly Pudding.  They work great.  You could also try Shingling with their products (if you are all natural).  I can't wait to be able to do this style.



LaFemmeNaturelle - Thanks for the tips!  I've thought about doing plaits instead of the cornrows but I was nervous the curls wouldn't be as defined with cornrows but I will def give it a try.

And thanks TruMe for the Miss Jessie suggestions.  There's a Ricky's near me that sells the small jar so I think I will get some to experiment.  

I'm going to try a rollerset tomorrow night and then I'll try the braidout again next week.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KurlyNinja

25 weeks today! I'm closing in on 6 months. Never thought I could go this far, but I'm LOVING the few inches of natural hair that I *DO* have.


----------



## Ms. Martina

Hey ladies! I was wondering what type of protein treatments you recommend. I'm transitioning from long relaxed hair to natural and I don't plan on doing a BC for at least a year...maybe longer. My hair is currently in great shape, and I want to keep it strong. What do you recommend, and how often should I use it? 

Thanks


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ms. Martina said:


> Hey ladies! I was wondering what type of protein treatments you recommend. I'm transitioning from long relaxed hair to natural and I don't plan on doing a BC for at least a year...maybe longer. My hair is currently in great shape, and I want to keep it strong. What do you recommend, and how often should I use it?
> 
> Thanks


 
I use Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor when I feel I need some protein. I don't use heavy protein, though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm 62 weeks post today and I'm getting the BC itch yet again. I think I will hold until at least 15 or 16 months post and take it one day at a time from there. Transitioning is going pretty smoothly since I started my fall reggie: 
I keep my hair braided underneath halfwigs daily and redo 2x a week; 1x to co-wash and 1x to DC and use my Amla/Brahmi paste. I only shampoo 2x a month (1x with moisturizing poo and 1x with clarfying poo). I moisturize daily with with my homemade spritz ( aloe vera juice, hempseed oil & AOHSR) and I apply a heavy moisturizer when I redo my braids (mizani butter rich sealed with hempseed oil & almond butter) .​
Good Luck Transitioning Ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^how do you blend your NG with the half wig? I've been thinking about investing in a few, but I don't want to flat iron my hair that often to get it to blend with a straighter wig.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everybody!

Just checkin in....i'm 17 weeks post and i decided to flat iron my hair...its already starting to shrink up though...can't wait for the cold weather so my flt ironings can last much much longer


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Just checkin in....i'm 17 weeks post and i decided to flat iron my hair...its already starting to shrink up though...can't wait for the cold weather so my flt ironings can last much much longer




Er um.....where da pitchas?!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I don't leave any hair out, I push back the wig, slick down the front with some gel and put a nice headband on to hide the where the wig starts
. 





NikkiQ said:


> ^^^how do you blend your NG with the half wig? I've been thinking about investing in a few, but I don't want to flat iron my hair that often to get it to blend with a straighter wig.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Er um.....where da pitchas?!



....uhhhhhhmmmmmm.....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> ....uhhhhhhmmmmmm.....



 YOU  KNOW  BETTER


----------



## SmilingElephant

LOL!!!!.....you crack me up Femme!!!.....how about this?.....i'll take a whole bunch of style pics now and then around the time of my length check....perhaps next month....i'll show them all?...something about me constantly seeing my hair causes me to become discouraged about my progress..thats why i don't post too many picserplexed


----------



## NikkiQ

20 weeks post and my family still is giving me grief about my decision to go natural. today my mom and oldest sister told me to stop kidding myself and just get a relaxer


----------



## growingbrown

I wouldn't listen to them. Listen to your self. This is your decision. You can do whatever you want! Its your hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> 20 weeks post and my family still is giving me grief about my decision to go natural. today my mom and oldest sister told me to stop kidding myself and just get a relaxer



Aaaaaaaaaannnnnd.....:hardslap:


----------



## SmilingElephant

OMG! Nikki you made me remember....I'll be a whopping 18 weeks post this wednesday....AND...LaFemmeNaturelle....I am OFFICIALLY 4 months post today!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

SE you're just trucking along with your transition AND you have your count down pat now lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> SE you're just trucking along with your transition AND you have your count down pat now lol



Okay?!.......play wit it if ya wanna!!!......hey is it just me....or does anybody else here think there hair is doing much better now that they're transitioning?....you'll see when i post pics later this year...my flat ironed hair is thicker....the area by me left ear where i have breakage is growing back nicely....i really like this whole transitioning thing!!:woohoo2:


----------



## NikkiQ

ITA! My hair has gotten so much healthier and thicker since I started. Even when I flat iron, it only takes one pass now instead of 3 or 4 just to get it straight. Idk what it is, but I like it!


----------



## LatterGlory

*______________________*



1Pe 3:11
(11) Let him eschew evil, and do good; let him seek peace, and ensue it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I am one year and one month post 

I recently had protein overload by using AO GPB in braids for longer than recommended time.  My hair became very weak.  So I clarified in loose open hair and it's back to normal now.  Whew...!!!


----------



## MsWowFactor

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay?!.......play wit it if ya wanna!!!......hey is it just me....or does anybody else here think there hair is doing much better now that they're transitioning?....you'll see when i post pics later this year...my flat ironed hair is thicker....the area by me left ear where i have breakage is growing back nicely....i really like this whole transitioning thing!!:woohoo2:


 
I think that my hair is so much more healthier.  My natural hair gives me the thickness I could never get with relaxed hair. I am enjoying managing my own hair and not depending on a stylist that can over process heat damage my fine strands.  I am loving the versatility of the styles and am just very happy with my decision to transition.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I have to find something else to do with my hair besides wet buns. My hair is starting to look a HAM.  The front half of my hair is just a bunch of frizzy waves and the other half up unto the pony tail looks like a stringy mess. I dont know what to do with it any more!


----------



## miss cosmic

Tomorrow will be 14 weeks of my transition. It was going well, but after washing and conditioning yesterday my hair was dry and brittle once it dried. I didn't deep condition so I'll  co-wash and dc then do a flexi-rod set tonight.


----------



## miss cosmic

Tomorrow will be 15 weeks of my transition. It was going well, but after washing and conditioning yesterday my hair was dry and brittle once it dried. I didn't deep condition so I'll  co-wash and dc then do a flexi-rod set tonight.


----------



## dr.j

***1*** said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 5 months post and transitioning.
> 
> You know how most people meet resistance - to their going natural - by family members... so here is another approach, to educate them. Them being close loved ones whose opinion actually matter  - and that is just a handful of people (hopefully)... the rest can just kick rocks . The steps below are a softer approach to getting what you want i.e. if want you want is to transition in peace.   :Rose:
> 
> Step 1 :getting them to see how beautiful they are and to love themselves . Not over emphasizing hair all the time but just letting them know they are fearfully and wonderfully made. Recognize that the problem they have is not with you but themselves. Their thoughts and insecurities.
> 
> Step 2 : explain the costs ( to finances, health, individuality and self image) and potential dangers of improperly relaxing ( weakened hair, scalp issues, the chemicals used in relaxers ).  Of course you have to be educated yourself on an issue before you can educated others. Do lots of research as to the why of people relaxing.
> 
> *Step 3 : point out all the benefits to going natural. (i) being able to wash whenever, hair always smelling yummy (ii) having fun on the regular without all the anxiety of wondering what the weather willl be ( iii) getting fitter/healthier/sexier without worring about spending hours for hair to look presentable and smelling awesome (iv) show via - pictures - the versatility of natural hair - much love to BMP (v) get them to realize that long healthy hair of any texture is beautiful (vi) tansition to texlaxed first.*
> Step 4 : do long stretches before texlaxing to get them acquainted with the natural texture and just how beautiful it is as well as to help you learn how to deal with it.
> 
> Step 5: transition in a loving supportive environment.
> 
> Note: Going natural with the " in yo face attitude "  works for some but not all. You are the only one who can actually count the cost to see if it is worth forcing the natural issue or a big chop on those you love. Some LHCFers seem to big chop out of frustration of not knowing how to deal with both textures... some regret it , some don't.
> 
> This approach is just a suggestion of how you may give yourself and those you love time to adjust to you being natural/ texlaxed / heat trained ( if that is what you desire ) in a happy supportive environment..
> 
> 1Pe 3:11
> (11)  Let him eschew evil, and do good; let him seek peace, and ensue it.


 
Thank you @bolded!!  This morning I had my first weak moment thinking about relaxing.  I saw a nice relaxed head on my way to work.  Your words reminded me of why I'm doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Alta Angel

I am pretty sure that I will be cutting these last few, scraggly, relaxed ends soon.  I only have about 3 inches of relaxed ends in the front.  I was going to try to hold out until Dec, but there is really no need.  My hair is long enough for a high pony puff, so I can still wear the bun until it grows out some more.

I'll be sure to post pics when and if I do!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Miryoku said:


> I have to find something else to do with my hair besides wet buns. My hair is starting to look a HAM.  The front half of my hair is just a bunch of frizzy waves and the other half up unto the pony tail looks like a stringy mess. I dont know what to do with it any more!



Girl lemme tell ya....when in doubt....do a flexi-rod set!!....go get you some orange or blue flexi rods....i like the ones from Sally's bc they're longer than the ones i've seen in the BSS's....and...i got my method from...i forgot her name its blkchina or something like that on youtube....and it works EVERYTIME!!....and they are SUPER easy to use...this coming from someone with virtually no attention span...okay?.......so maybe you should give these a try.

ETA:...her name was bronzeg....i JUST remembered it!


----------



## Xaragua

Alta Angel said:


> I am pretty sure that I will be cutting these last few, scraggly, relaxed ends soon.  I only have about 3 inches of relaxed ends in the front.  I was going to try to hold out until Dec, but there is really no need.  My hair is long enough for a high pony puff, so I can still wear the bun until it grows out some more.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics when and if I do!


 I will be waiting for pics


----------



## Xaragua

I am 15 months post today and I am very happy about it.


----------



## lolascurls

Over nine months post!  
Now I'm protective styling again and reducing manipulation. 
I also am trying to find how to minimise my breakage and help detangling!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Just checking in! I am 16 months post today!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I couldn't find anything to do with my hair, so I decided that I would DC and just give myself some time to figure out what I wanted to do. I also decided to take pics. I'm 25 weeks post and I'm 6 days away from being 6 months post. I'm so excited!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm starting to think my hair hasn't grown...or either its been breaking off!!!erplexed

But i haven't really been using heat on it...i dunno what the issha is..yes...issha. I think my hair is finally starting to shrink up since i flat ironed it on Thursday. This bites so bad!!!...we'll see come the 22nd....i asked my sister if i was Full WL at least and she's all....you're there but not full....i'm still hoping to be at least at Full WL by the end of the year so...hmph we'll see bout DAT!


----------



## NikkiQ

Miryoku said:


> I couldn't find anything to do with my hair, so I decided that I would DC and just give myself some time to figure out what I wanted to do. I also decided to take pics. I'm 25 weeks post and I'm 6 days away from being 6 months post. I'm so excited!


 
looking good girl! you should so post that in your NG thread to get it revitalized. I can't wait to take mine, but it won't be until the end of the year. I don't wanna see it until then for a "big reveal" lol. What DC do you use?


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ said:


> looking good girl! you should so post that in your NG thread to get it revitalized. I can't wait to take mine, but it won't be until the end of the year. I don't wanna see it until then for a "big reveal" lol. What DC do you use?


 
I mixed ORS Hair Mayo and Skala Choco Masque. I tried to find the NG thread, but its like it went poof!


----------



## NYLegalNewbie

Three months post as of today  Need to find something to help me detangle my new growth though. After another two weeks, I will be in COMPLETELY uncharted territory. I have NEVER gone longer than 14 weeks without relaxing my hair...oh boy...*takes deep breath*


----------



## c0urtkneee

I tried finger coiling my hair last night, it was cute...until I woke up from sleeping on it last night. :/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NYLegalNewbie said:


> Three months post as of today  Need to find something to help me detangle my new growth though. After another two weeks, I will be in COMPLETELY uncharted territory. I have NEVER gone longer than 14 weeks without relaxing my hair...oh boy...*takes deep breath*


 
Have you purchased a detangler? Like Mane n Tail detangler? I used the Breck's Kids Detangler from Dollar Tree up until around 5 or 6 months post and it worked well.


----------



## BlackDiamond21

For those looking, I just completed posting on the Hair Exchange a few wigs for sale. Also some weaving and braiding hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so proud of myself right now! I'm still in my braids and have no desire whatsoever to take them out. I think I can hang with them until next month with no problem. Now only if I can learn how to do my own cornrows...


----------



## Rapunzel*

very proud of myself.....checking in at 15 months post 
i was getting very fed up with my bun and my ng fighting me but today i did a side bun and lets say i will be doing another one tomorrow. even though it made me look like a teen lol


----------



## Imani

Alta Angel said:


> I am pretty sure that I will be cutting these last few, scraggly, relaxed ends soon.  I only have about 3 inches of relaxed ends in the front.  I was going to try to hold out until Dec, but there is really no need.  My hair is long enough for a high pony puff, so I can still wear the bun until it grows out some more.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics when and if I do!



My hair is much shorter than yours, but I also only have about 3 inches of relaxed ends left at the top.  The back is all natural.  I'm not in a rush to cut them tho. 

The relaxed ends are so much thinner than the natural ends. The hair that is all natural has the same thickness from root to tip, where as the hair that still has relaxer in it gets very thin towards the ends.  I hope my hair continues to maintain this same thickness once it is all natural and gets longer, that would be soooo great if it does.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at 1 year and 1 1/2 months.  I'm still wearing braided ponytail in a bun and sometimes just clinching my braided ponytail upwards as my daily styles.


----------



## Yoshi3329

9 and 1/2 months post! 

Wow, didn't actually think I could make it this far.

Right now I'm wearing sad, pathetic twists. I don't even know why I try. I redid my entire head and by the end of the day, the parts aren't even visible. I don't think I'll ever get visible parts again. I have too much hair and that are medium stranded.  I'll probably get cornrows again.


----------



## candigyrl0830

checking in at just about 9 months. still going strong. hoping to BC next month!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Checking in @ 16 months - only 14 more to go!


----------



## SmilingElephant

For the first time since i started my HHJ i have a dandruff issue...

Yeah...i'm gonna flat iron my hair again today after i wash it VERY well and then after a week or so of wearing it straight again i'm gonna go back to co washing 1x or 2x a week.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

sipp100 said:


> Checking in @ 16 months - only 14 more to go!


 
WOW thats a long transition. I wish you all the best. I think about when I'm gonna chop everyday. I'm only gonna commit to 8 more months (to put me at 18 months) and after that I'm just gonna take it week by week.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Checking in at 17 weeks!!! Normally I'd have a relaxer at this point. I'm so proud of myself. My transition feels much more real now. 

I'm really craving some Rosemary oil for my aloe vera gel/water mix. But, I'm broke as all hell.


----------



## c0urtkneee

keep up the good work ladies!!
i`m getting close to 13 months, i did not think i would make it past 9!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Congrats to all the ladies that are now in double digit months post!!!! I'm comin right behind ya!!!...i got bout 5 more months before i get there though...that is just amazing to me


----------



## miss cosmic

15 weeks. Or is it 16? I'm having trouble finding styles that look neat...I mixed castor oil into my leave-in mix and now my flexi-rod sets look limp and frizz at the slightest touch. I blame the castor oil because before I added it my flexi-sets resulted in defined, soft curls that lasted the whole week. Now my hair is greasy and the curls limp and frizzy...yet my hair feels crunchy.
That will teach me to jump on every bandwagon :-(

Can't wait to use up that mix!


----------



## caligirl2385

just a few days shy of 17 months post


----------



## Successfulmiss

Ive been transitioning for 8 months and trimming the relaxed ends once a month


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Random hair thoughts:

I got a mannequin and my braiding technique is coming along great.  If only I could learn to do it on my own hair, I'd be SET!  

I think I am gonna bun next week and give my hair a rest.  Even though I only use heat on my wash day, I still feel guilty for using heat when I said I'd stop.  

My hubby has told me almost daily how healthy and shiny my hair is.  The other day he told me "I've never seen your hair look so healthy and full". I was like DANG and I just KNEW my relaxed hair was all that.  

I can't believe I am 10 months post!!!!! I didn't think I'd make it past 6 weeks.


----------



## ycj1

Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that I am no longer transitioning. I took out my braid extentions the first wk of August and have been wearing my natural hair out. Then one day I decided to watch youtube on how to do coils. I did and when I did them my ends looked scraggly, so the next thing I knew I was cutting like crazy all of my textlax hair off! Which btw was 2in all over. It feels good, but also not so good at the same time. You know how most of us are wanting to retain that length!

But what the heck I am free of chemicals now and all I have to do is look forward to futrue growth that's 100% mine naturally! Yeah btw just in case you were wondering I've been transitioning since Dec 08 which gave me 20 months of transitioning. I really did try to go all the way till this Dec but I felt they had to go. So overall I am pleased with my ultimate decision to cut!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

ycj1 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that I am no longer transitioning. I took out my braid extentions the first wk of August and have been wearing my natural hair out. Then one day I decided to watch youtube on how to do coils. I did and when I did them my ends looked scraggly, so the next thing I knew I was cutting like crazy all of my textlax hair off! Which btw was 2in all over. It feels good, but also not so good at the same time. You know how most of us are wanting to retain that length!
> 
> But what the heck I am free of chemicals now and all I have to do is look forward to futrue growth that's 100% mine naturally! Yeah btw just in case you were wondering I've been transitioning since Dec 08 which gave me 20 months of transitioning. I really did try to go all the way till this Dec but I felt they had to go. So overall I am pleased with my ultimate decision to cut!


 
Congrats! Enjoy your hair!!!!

I added Rosemary oil to my oil mix and I love it!!! My hair and scalp are tingly and I'm in heaven.


----------



## MsWowFactor

ycj1 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that I am no longer transitioning. I took out my braid extentions the first wk of August and have been wearing my natural hair out. Then one day I decided to watch youtube on how to do coils. I did and when I did them my ends looked scraggly, so the next thing I knew I was cutting like crazy all of my textlax hair off! Which btw was 2in all over. It feels good, but also not so good at the same time. You know how most of us are wanting to retain that length!
> 
> But what the heck I am free of chemicals now and all I have to do is look forward to futrue growth that's 100% mine naturally! Yeah btw just in case you were wondering I've been transitioning since Dec 08 which gave me 20 months of transitioning. I really did try to go all the way till this Dec but I felt they had to go. So overall I am pleased with my ultimate decision to cut!


 

Congrats.  I was worried you were going to say that you decided to relax…  I am so happy for you.  Im sure you feel a sense of relief.


----------



## dr.j

ycj1 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that I am no longer transitioning. I took out my braid extentions the first wk of August and have been wearing my natural hair out. Then one day I decided to watch youtube on how to do coils. I did and when I did them my ends looked scraggly, so the next thing I knew I was cutting like crazy all of my textlax hair off! Which btw was 2in all over. It feels good, but also not so good at the same time. You know how most of us are wanting to retain that length!
> 
> But what the heck I am free of chemicals now and all I have to do is look forward to futrue growth that's 100% mine naturally! Yeah btw just in case you were wondering I've been transitioning since Dec 08 which gave me 20 months of transitioning. I really did try to go all the way till this Dec but I felt they had to go. So overall I am pleased with my ultimate decision to cut!


 
Congratulations!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Officially 26 weeks today!  That means I'm halfway through a year!!!! I think my ticker is off or something... These first six months have been filled with happiness and frustration, but I'm still in it to win it! I officially only have 365 more days to go!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

ycj1 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that I am no longer transitioning. I took out my braid extentions the first wk of August and have been wearing my natural hair out. Then one day I decided to watch youtube on how to do coils. I did and when I did them my ends looked scraggly, so the next thing I knew I was cutting like crazy all of my textlax hair off! Which btw was 2in all over. It feels good, but also not so good at the same time. You know how most of us are wanting to retain that length!
> 
> But what the heck I am free of chemicals now and all I have to do is look forward to futrue growth that's 100% mine naturally! Yeah btw just in case you were wondering I've been transitioning since Dec 08 which gave me 20 months of transitioning. I really did try to go all the way till this Dec but I felt they had to go. So overall I am pleased with my ultimate decision to cut!


 


Miryoku said:


> Officially 26 weeks today!  That means I'm halfway through a year!!!! I think my ticker is off or something... These first six months have been filled with happiness and frustration, but I'm still in it to win it! I officially only have 365 more days to go!


 
Congrats ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Miryoku said:


> Officially 26 weeks today!  That means I'm halfway through a year!!!! I think my ticker is off or something... These first six months have been filled with happiness and frustration, but I'm still in it to win it! I officially only have 365 more days to go!


 
Congrats on making half a year! And your ticker doesn't look off to me. Looks about right.


----------



## LatterGlory

*_____________________*

:reddancer:


----------



## NikkiQ

Everyone is doing so great! KUTGW ladies!!!


----------



## Reminiscing

I didn't get to log on yesterday to say...

I made ONE YEAR post!!!!  

I am kinda style challenged  but the journey still wasn't half as hard as I expected it to be.  I have no idea when I'll BC.  I have no desire to BC or relax right now so I'm gonna keep transitioning.  If my transition keeps moving along with no breakage, I think I may make it to 2 years.  

So for now I'm just celebrating!


----------



## TruMe

Reminiscing - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Imani

I thinking about going on a personal no heat challenge after this weekend.  And not use heat on my hair again until my bday (early February). 

I'm scuuuurrrred tho. Lol. I've pretty much just worn my hair straight most of my transition. I'm afraid of breakage due to tangles.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Reminiscing said:


> I didn't get to log on yesterday to say...
> 
> I made ONE YEAR post!!!!
> 
> I am kinda style challenged  but the journey still wasn't half as hard as I expected it to be.  I have no idea when I'll BC.  I have no desire to BC or relax right now so I'm gonna keep transitioning.  If my transition keeps moving along with no breakage, I think I may make it to 2 years.
> 
> So for now I'm just celebrating!



Wooohoooooo Congratulations!  I am style challenged too, so I feel you 100%.  Great job!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Reminiscing said:


> I didn't get to log on yesterday to say...
> 
> I made ONE YEAR post!!!!
> 
> I am kinda style challenged  but the journey still wasn't half as hard as I expected it to be.  I have no idea when I'll BC.  I have no desire to BC or relax right now so I'm gonna keep transitioning.  If my transition keeps moving along with no breakage, I think I may make it to 2 years.
> 
> So for now I'm just celebrating!



Congratulations lady!!! I'll be there in about 7more months......can't believe i'm saying that....but great job!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Checkin in....my hair hasn't been bothering me lately thank God! Hopefully I can last until thanksgiving without having to shampoo! Then I know I'll catch some hell unfortunately....

OH YEAH! 9 more weeks til I'm 1 yr post. So excited!!! lol


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Checkin in....my hair hasn't been bothering me lately thank God! Hopefully I can last until thanksgiving without having to shampoo! Then I know I'll catch some hell unfortunately....
> 
> OH YEAH! 9 more weeks til I'm 1 yr post. So excited!!! lol


 

wow Femme! a year already????? has it gone by quicker than you thought it would?


----------



## dorko

loving my hair. 
i need some new hairstyles until i go into protective styles for the fall/winter


almost 15 months post! only like 21 more months to go lolll


----------



## Alta Angel

I finally did it!

I BC'ed on Sunday after transitioning for almost 16 months!  This thread has been a lifesaver for me throughout this transition.  

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> wow Femme! a year already????? has it gone by quicker than you thought it would?


 

no lol but im impatient...


----------



## MsWowFactor

Reminiscing said:


> I didn't get to log on yesterday to say...
> 
> I made ONE YEAR post!!!!
> 
> I am kinda style challenged  but the journey still wasn't half as hard as I expected it to be.  I have no idea when I'll BC.  I have no desire to BC or relax right now so I'm gonna keep transitioning.  If my transition keeps moving along with no breakage, I think I may make it to 2 years.
> 
> So for now I'm just celebrating!



Congrats on making it one year.  No turning back now.  At least that's how I felt at 1 year.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Alta Angel said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> I BC'ed on Sunday after transitioning for almost 16 months!  This thread has been a lifesaver for me throughout this transition.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amina86

I have been lurking for quite some time now so I am a Newbie to postin but here are my goals:

1. 5mo
2. 12mo

I think we can start by stating:
1. How far into your transition are you?
2. What's your transition goal?


----------



## KurlyNinja

amina86 said:


> I have been lurking for quite some time now so I am a Newbie to postin but here are my goals:
> 
> 1. 5mo
> 2. 12mo
> 
> I think we can start by stating:
> 1. How far into your transition are you?
> 2. What's your transition goal?


 
Hi! and welcome to the forum! 

I'm 6 months post aiming for 18 months before I BC. 

I also wanted to post up pictures from my first successful twist out! I did flat twists and curled the ends with flexi rods. I LOOOOVE the result! This is on 6 months post hair.














More pics in my fotki!


----------



## Reminiscing

MsWowFactor said:


> Congrats on making it one year.  No turning back now.  At least that's how I felt at 1 year.


 
Thanks!  That's exactly how I feel.  This started out as a long stretch but the closer I got to 1 year the more I realized there was no point in turning back.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Alta Angel said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> I BC'ed on Sunday after transitioning for almost 16 months!  This thread has been a lifesaver for me throughout this transition.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL.....

I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## c0urtkneee

wtg Alta! &your hair is so cute in your siggy!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> no lol but im impatient...


 
lol . going a year already shows that you aren't impatient woman.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Miryoku said:


> Hi! and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm 6 months post aiming for 18 months before I BC.
> 
> I also wanted to post up pictures from my first successful twist out! I did flat twists and curled the ends with flexi rods. I LOOOOVE the result! This is on 6 months post hair.
> More pics in my fotki!


 
Giiiiiirl your hair looks GREAT, absolutely beautiful!!!! My hair won't do that, well not when MY hands attempt to do it. LOL


----------



## dr.j

Reminiscing said:


> I didn't get to log on yesterday to say...
> 
> I made ONE YEAR post!!!!
> 
> I am kinda style challenged  but the journey still wasn't half as hard as I expected it to be.  I have no idea when I'll BC.  I have no desire to BC or relax right now so I'm gonna keep transitioning.  If my transition keeps moving along with no breakage, I think I may make it to 2 years.
> 
> So for now I'm just celebrating!



Congratulations!! 
KUTGW!


----------



## dr.j

Alta Angel said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> I BC'ed on Sunday after transitioning for almost 16 months! This thread has been a lifesaver for me throughout this transition.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


 
Congratulations, Alta Angel!!! I'm so happy for you!   

Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## NikkiQ

Alta Angel said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> I BC'ed on Sunday after transitioning for almost 16 months!  This thread has been a lifesaver for me throughout this transition.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


 
    Way to To Alta Angel!!!!


----------



## godzchildtoo

Congratulations AltaAngel!  As for me, I'm torn.  I'm 7 months into transition, last night I dc'd with Lustrasilk Olive Oil cholesterol and...drum roll...combed my hair afterward.  Long strands of straight hair came out in clumps...tears...sobs...throwing up.  I'm assuming it all broke off at the line of demarcation.  I can't tell exactly where yet, because I have it in a clip under a conditioning cap.  But wooo!  This transition is a trip.  I almost feel like my hair does better with a perm.  I'm going to try to hold out, but if I don't see growth soon, I might have to go the other way.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you everyone!!



Fab_Nikki said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL.....
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics


 


c0urtkneee said:


> wtg Alta! &your hair is so cute in your siggy!


 


dr.j said:


> Congratulations, Alta Angel!!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful!


 


NikkiQ said:


> Way to To Alta Angel!!!!


 


godzchildtoo said:


> Congratulations AltaAngel!  As for me, I'm torn.  I'm 7 months into transition, last night I dc'd with Lustrasilk Olive Oil cholesterol and...drum roll...combed my hair afterward.  Long strands of straight hair came out in clumps...tears...sobs...throwing up.  I'm assuming it all broke off at the line of demarcation.  I can't tell exactly where yet, because I have it in a clip under a conditioning cap.  But wooo!  This transition is a trip.  I almost feel like my hair does better with a perm.  I'm going to try to hold out, but if I don't see growth soon, I might have to go the other way.


----------



## TruMe

OMG!!!  Can I just say "Where have I been?!?"  I am starting to get a little worried with my hair as it is growing out because it seems to frizz almost instantly when I comb after my wash days.  I ONLY comb on my wash days so that seemed to worry me.  Well, I had bought a brush a while back when it was on sale (kind of like this one):



but I never used it because I figured that I would wait until I was 100% natural.  I just tried it for the first time yesterday because I just read up on Terri's method once again (daydreaming of my hair being that long and natural) and wanted to see how it worked.  IT WAS A HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!  I thought my comb was wide enough or whatever to handle my hair but I was highly mistaken.  I LOVED the results!!  No frizz, just smooth wavy hair.  I am hooked!  Question though:  Would using this "brush" constitute TRUE brushing or does this seem to be more along the lines of a denman brush (which I'm assuming it ok to use for natural hair)?  Thanks and I will post pics this weekend of the difference the two made for me.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> lol . going a year already shows that you aren't impatient woman.



I'm not THAT impatient to do something I know I'll be unhappy with lol


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm 5 months today and I'm getting impatient with how long these next 3 months are gonna be!!! I'm ready to flat iron it and see my progress dangit!!!


----------



## TruMe

I'm lovin' my hair and it seems as though others are too.  I wore my hair out 2 days ago but then got discouraged (AGAIN!) and have been wet bunning it these past 2 days.  A co-worker came by and asked why I'm not wearing it out.  They said that they liked it that way.    I think I will wear it out tomorrow then, lol!


----------



## Sequoia

Hey ladies,
I haven't checked in for a long time but I wanted to wish you all the best in your transitions and to let you know that I finally snipped off all my relaxed ends about 2 weeks ago.  I transitioned in braids for 2 years and 4 months-ish.  A couple of pics:




Thanks for the support


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY congrats! Your hair looks good too.


----------



## Sequoia

Thank you


----------



## dr.j

Congratulations Sequoia!   Nice thick hair!


----------



## jerseygurl

Congratulations Sequoia, your hair is pretty.

Just came in to say, I'm 9 months post and in the process of doing senegalese twists


----------



## Sequoia

Thank you for the nice comments ladies. I added some more pics to my Transition album

Now I just need to improve my styling skills


----------



## **SaSSy**

Checking in at 7 months post (31 weeks). I have been cutting little by little every 3 to 4 weeks. So I'm about SL all around un-stretched and APL stretched. I hope to make it 12 months post then decide if I want to BC. Everyday my hands are itching to BC because I'm really like my curls. I have about 4 inches of NG so I know I'm past the TWA stage if I was to BC. My styles of choice are braid-out, baggie-bun, and up-dos. I DC twice a week, and shampoos before the DCs. I notice I need more protein DCs then moisture due to the two texture being so fragile. So I "paint" my hair with a applicator brush with the DC to make sure I saturate it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just wanted to share that i'm on my 19th week plus some change...

Everything is still going smoothly....i co washed yesterday and i have SO much newgrowth i couldn't believe i had no problem dealing with it.


----------



## KnottyGurl

21 weeks, 22 on Tuesday! I can't believe I'm almost 6 months in. Time is truly flying. So far, so good.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Question for the ladies pulling their hair back in buns and ponytails...what are you using to tie them?

Right now i use Ouchless bands or the Ouchless barrette thingy made by Goody...but my sides like to try to squish out when i use them...mainly with the barrette. I'm thinking i might HAVE to get the bungee thingys from Sally's to make my hair stay like i want it to.erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> Question for the ladies pulling their hair back in buns and ponytails...what are you using to tie them?
> 
> Right now i use Ouchless bands or the Ouchless barrette thingy made by Goody...but my sides like to try to squish out when i use them...mainly with the barrette. I'm thinking i might HAVE to get the bungee thingys from Sally's to make my hair stay like i want it to.erplexed


 
I use elastic hair bands.....the kind that you normally use on your head...but i use them as the holder or sometimes i use spin pins or little baby claw clips


----------



## TruMe

SmilingElephant said:


> Question for the ladies pulling their hair back in buns and ponytails...what are you using to tie them?


 
I am scared of getting breakage along the line of hair bands so I have been using this and it has been GREAT!!!



It works wonders and then, after putting it on, I smooth my hair done with Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and slap on a silk hair scarf.  I wear the scarf for about 20-30 minutes (while I am getting dressed and putting on makeup) and then I am good to go for the rest of the day.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> Question for the ladies pulling their hair back in buns and ponytails...what are you using to tie them?
> 
> Right now i use Ouchless bands or the Ouchless barrette thingy made by Goody...but my sides like to try to squish out when i use them...mainly with the barrette. I'm thinking i might HAVE to get the bungee thingys from Sally's to make my hair stay like i want it to.erplexed


 
I also use the Ouchless bands and barrettes. I love them. Sometimes, I will use black scrunchies or my Goody Spin Pins.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

9 months post and still hanging in there..Oct will make 10 months.. Dec 12 will make 1 year of transitioning to Natural..


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I use elastic hair bands.....the kind that you normally use on your head...but i use them as the holder or sometimes i use spin pins or little baby claw clips


 


TruMe said:


> I am scared of getting breakage along the line of hair bands so I have been using this and it has been GREAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It works wonders and then, after putting it on, I smooth my hair done with Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and slap on a silk hair scarf.  I wear the scarf for about 20-30 minutes (while I am getting dressed and putting on makeup) and then I am good to go for the rest of the day.


 


chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I also use the Ouchless bands and barrettes. I love them. Sometimes, I will use black scrunchies or my Goody Spin Pins.



I too use the Spin Pins...i haven't tried that plastic hair thingy yet tho TruMe

But i have an issue with my hair squishing out sideways after i tie it in a bun or a ponytail after i co-wash....i don't have this problem when i flat iron.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Where do you all get your silk scarves from? I have one but its falling apart....it came from a dollar store....its time for me to upgrade


----------



## YaniraNaturally

SE- I usually get mine from the BSS. Although I did get a nice satin bonnet from CVS once!

I've been in braids for exactly 25 days today and I miss my hair  But a huge part of me loves that I can sleep later because I'm not fussing with my hair!

ETA: I'm coming up 26 weeks and I will transition for at least two years. I've never had hair shorter than SL so I'd like my natural hair to fall around there unstretched.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'll be 15 months post on Sunday I'm so excited I think I will buy myself a new 1/2 wig. Other than that transitioning has definitely been a breeze; I've been under my wig almost 2 months  and my morning routine has definitely thanked me for it.


----------



## NikkiQ

5 months worth of NG is something I'm not used to seeing, but I absolutely LOVE IT!!! but I've noticed it's not as curly as it was in the beginning. Now it's more of a deep wave. Can't wait to keep a close eye on it as the transition goes on.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

NikkiQ said:


> 5 months worth of NG is something I'm not used to seeing, but I absolutely LOVE IT!!! but I've noticed it's not as curly as it was in the beginning. Now it's more of a deep wave. Can't wait to keep a close eye on it as the transition goes on.


 
It's it great to see all that NG and the way it grows out.. I am just loving mine its growing in a spiral motion almost like straw curls or  flexi rod curls but very small spiral..


----------



## SmilingElephant

My newgrowth looks more like zigzags the more it grows out.


----------



## Imani

I'm attempting to do my hair without using a blow dryer or flat iron this wknd for the first time ever. I'm soooo scared I'm going to end up with tangled knotted hair leading to breakage.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm 15 months post today! I have been mostly bunning for the past month because my twistouts always seem to result in massive tangles. I've worn my straight half wig once or twice but not only is it due to be replaced, it's kind of too long for my liking (weird because I loved it last winter). 

I am still concentrating on ceramides and moisture and on a good week I DC twice and usually with heat. I just figured out I have to use aphogee on my ends at least biweekly or problems ensue.

At this point, I feel like I can make it to my planned BC in May 2011. Hopefully I'll make it through the winter. I am really anxious to have fun with my hair again, lol.


----------



## nappystorm

This month will make 6 years


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

nappystorm said:


> This month will make 6 years


 
Um....what? and you still have relaxed hair after not relaxing for 6 years? Your hair should be down to your knees.


----------



## Rapunzel*

Bunning until whenever
ill admit that i am bored with my hair. consemplating if i will install braids in my hair or not.............
may do the bc by the end of this year but then again i want to wait it out a lil more


----------



## caligirl2385

taking my individuals out slowly but surely.  i need help!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I've recently learned that my relaxed hair cannot handle cowashing more than once a week. So I will be moisturizing my natural roots daily and moisturizing my relaxed hair as needed. Man, I really enjoyed cowashing. erplexed


----------



## LadyMacgyver

Hey ladies here is some information I got from a Website while looking for a natural salon.. She is located in Raleigh, NC



*How To Transition*
Generally speaking, depending on the amount of new growth you have, your initial transition may or may not be stressful. If you don't have a lot of new growth you will be able to wear your hair out as usual. At this stage the new growth is minimal - barely noticeable. However, as your new growth continues to thicken, it will become increasingly difficult to mange two types of hair.  At this point you should make a decision about your next stage.  

The top four options are:
1.    *The BIG chop* - highly recommended and the most important step of your natural journey
2.    *Twists* - will have difficulty staying in due to the straight ends, but can be set on rollers for longevity
3.    *Straw sets* - alternative for working with straight ends not ready for the BIG chop
4.    *Twist & braid outs* - another great alternative to working with straight ends not ready for the BIG chop. Twist or braid the hair up after shampooing and sit under the dryer. Take it out once it is dry. You may also roller up the ends for a little more curl.





N*atural Hair Must Haves*

Having the proper tools will assist you in handling your natural hair. Below is a list of the top five tools all naturals should have in their possession.
•	*Wide Tooth Comb:* Combing your hair can be painful-especially when it is dry. A wide tooth comb will detangle the hair without ripping it out from the root. The wider the tooth the better for your hair. Take the hair in sections and comb through while it is moist. 
•	*Wide Tooth Rattail Comb*: Great for parting the hair into sections.  Use the tail instead of the teeth. This will reduce tangles and makes styling your hair go much faster. 
•	*Moisturizing Shampoo and Lite Scalp Crème:* Your scalp must be moisturized for optimum health. Avoid products that contain mineral oil, petroleum, lanolin, and those exclusively made of beeswax. These products will clog your pores and disrupt hair growth. 
•	*Spray Bottle:* We have been conditioned to believe that water is a detriment to our hair. For relaxed hair this is the case, conversely, water is essential for natural hair.  Water will now help you to comb through, manage, and style your hair with ease.  A spray bottle of water with a few drops of essential oil is a must have for natural hair. 

*Moisture*
As previously mentioned, water is the key to maintaining moisture.  Just as it is a vital nutrient for the body, it is equally important for the hair.  The key to managing your moisture is to incorporate a regular routine. 

*Points to Remember*
1.    Never moisturize a dry scalp. 
2.    Always precede your moisturizing routine by spraying your scalp with water. 
3.    A light scalp crème should be applied to your scalp while it is still moist and gently massaged in to stimulate the scalp. This process locks in extra moisture from the water, which allows the crème to better penetrate the pores. 
4.    Avoid being a "product junkie" because your hair and scalp will suffer from product build up.


I just thought the thing about the scalp cream was interesting.. Too late for #4 for me.. lol

Natural Roots by Jey :: The Triangle's Natural Hair Care Service


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I fought my first urge to chop! Whoo-hoo! I'm happy that's over. I tucked my hair away in a nice braid and pinned it up so I can't touch it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yup sherrylstresses my hair went through that stage a couple of months ago I had to go from 3 times a week to once a week..... Then eventually it stopped acting up lol may have been my incorporation of ceramics I'm not sure but the relaxed hair isn't stretching and snapping all over the place anymore like it was


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

There's some good info in there ladymacgyver but they clearly don't know what they're talking about regarding relaxed hair not needing water smh


----------



## LadyMacgyver

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> There's some good info in there ladymacgyver but they clearly don't know what they're talking about regarding relaxed hair not needing water smh



Yea I have to agree with you on that.. I really wouldn't mind trying a lite scalp cream and see if there is any difference with my hair.. I been researching for one most of the day and nothing yet.. Might just try to make one myself and use shea butter as the base maybe that will be ok..


----------



## NikkiQ

I think getting this beehive set of cornrows is gonna make my transition even more easier to go through. Even though I'm still green in my journey, I'm looking forward to everything that comes my way. Now I just gotta finally find my staples.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

My first milestone in protective styling. I made a braid that looked decent! I plan to wear 2 braids for the rest of my transition and moisturize it daily. I just need to find a way to make the ends stay.  I am going to practice daily to get better.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I CAN CORNROW NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *does the humpty dance* lol 

I am about to co-wash and see what I can do on semi-dry hair.  I am sooo freaking excited.


----------



## KurlyNinja

28 weeks post today! and I can't take the two textures any more! So I'm about to weave it up at least until december.


----------



## Bublin

I'm past the 14 month post mark.

Random thought - my hair looks plain stupid when it's wet -  and i think i really should cut the ends off but they are only now starting to measure shorter than my natural hair which is over 6 inches long in most places.
When i blow my hair out it is huge.

Detangling now is no longer the battle it was.  I really do believe the first year is the hardest especially if you have thin hair.

If i did BC now the back would be shoulder length but the front grows foolishly slow and only hits bridge of my nose.

My lastest everyday style is a middle parting with two buns behind my ears.  The front is slicked down with gel and held in place with a scarf until i go out.  Looks even better if i flatriron first.  It looks cute and not as childish as it sounds with a bit of make up and cute earrings!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

15 months post!!!  
I'm so happy I made it this far, I think I will be chopping earlier because I'm hiding my hair until the spring.


----------



## Poutchi

I am 30 weeks post. Tomorrow will be my 7 month post mark. I better stop counting weeks and switch to months now since I am getting lost in the count. I plan on braiding it up for next year. I have the single braids until end of October (if i get too busy will push it through to end of November) Next time I will be doing kinky twists and maybe extension dreadlocks once i feel confortable on the removal of these. Else I will start crochet braiding for the spring summer 2011 .


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I have been Transitioning for 3 Months, Started with 2 inches of Texturized hair, now I have 1 inch of Natural Hair and 2 inches of Texturized hair, I have been transitioning by way of Cornrows, Braids, or Kinky Twist, but my style of choice is Cornrows with Extensions, My hair seems to be florishing when in cornrows, I am planning to chop in January, hopefully I will have 3 inches of natural hair by then, and then just continue to hide my hair until July 2011, with the same routine, Braids, Cornrows etc. I make sure to put my hair money to the side along with my Braiding Hair!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

My first attempt at a braid out...I'm excited. If I can keep this up, I might actually transition until summer 2011.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at one year and two months post.


----------



## NikkiQ

to Fab_Nikki and SherylsTresses  WTG ladies!


----------



## TruMe

^^^ Fab_Nikki - WOW!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Nikki, how did you get your braid out to look like that?!?!?! It is beautiful!!! I can't braid well, so I worry about what I will do when I get the braids out next month (I am almost 16 weeks post right now)...how big were your braids? Did you use rollers at the ends for a nice curl?  Share your wisdom PLEASE! TIA


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Jinez1112 said:


> Nikki, how did you get your braid out to look like that?!?!?! It is beautiful!!! I can't braid well, so I worry about what I will do when I get the braids out next month (I am almost 16 weeks post right now)...how big were your braids? Did you use rollers at the ends for a nice curl? Share your wisdom PLEASE! TIA


 
Jinez,

Awww thank you SOOOOOO Much. That really put a smile on my face. I literally JUST learned to braid on Friday. First I started with freshly washed hair. I added Mixed Chicks leave-in (love this stuff), then added castor oil. I let my hair air dray about 80 - 85%, then put the braids in (I believe I put about 8 braids going back.) I put satin covered foam rollers at the end, tied it up with a satin scarf and went to sleep. In the morning I put alittle oil on my hand to combat frizz and unraveled the braids. My hair has a definite hold on it but it is really soft. 

If I can do this I know you can, I am 31 and JUST learned to braid. I practiced on a mannequin while watching youtube videos. HTH and the BEST to you.

Also Thank you ladies for the compliments, I greatly appreciate them


----------



## faithVA

Fab_Nikki said:


> My first attempt at a braid out...I'm excited.


 
Wow Nikki, that is beautiful. You have such a beautiful curl pattern.


----------



## NikkiQ

do you ladies use a detangler? and if so, which? I'll be 6 months post this month and I'd like to have one in my stash in cash combing through after the braids come out gets a wee bit harder.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> do you ladies use a detangler? and if so, which? I'll be 6 months post this month and I'd like to have one in my stash in cash combing through after the braids come out gets a wee bit harder.


 
I used to use Mane N Tail; but, after a few tries, I realize that I didn't need it since I detangle only when I co-wash.


----------



## dr.j

Fab_Nikki said:


> My first attempt at a braid out...I'm excited. If I can keep this up, I might actually transition until summer 2011.
> 
> Very nice, Fab Nikki!!! Good job!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Okay, I'm five months post!!! The only time I went without a relaxer longer than 3 months was during my two pregnancies. Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm 22 weeks post today....i thought i was 21 weeks but i recounted on my calendar to make sure.....wow 22 weeks.

If months were accurately counted by weeks i'd say i'd be 6 months post in two weeks....but i'll be officially 5 months post on the 12th.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

@Fab Nikki-

You just really inspired me!!! I am almost 30 (in a month) and never knew how to braid, but you really just encouraged me to try! I can do it!!! I am going to get a mannequin and start practicing for when I get my braids taken out next month  *tear*

Btw, all you guys are inspirational! You keep me believing I can do a long term transition when most ppl around me are telling me to just BC...THANK YOU!


----------



## dr.j

So I'm almost 16 months post.  Here are some pics of my hair while pony tail airdrying and some NG shots.

Pic of ponytail






Next two are closeups of curl pattern


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Jinez1112 said:


> @Fab Nikki-
> 
> You just really inspired me!!! I am almost 30 (in a month) and never knew how to braid, but you really just encouraged me to try! I can do it!!! I am going to get a mannequin and start practicing for when I get my braids taken out next month  *tear*
> 
> Btw, all you guys are inspirational! You keep me believing I can do a long term transition when most ppl around me are telling me to just BC...THANK YOU!



You are soooo sweet!!! Again I thank you but I only "pay it forward" from the wealth of knowledge I've learned from LHCF.  This site has been amazing for me and EVERYONE in this thread has inspired me to keep on keeping on.  This is one of my favorite threads to come into, to watch all you ladies fight the good fight while transitioning.  YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

dr.j said:


> So I'm almost 16 months post.  Here are some pics of my hair while pony tail airdrying and some NG shots.
> 
> Pic of ponytail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next two are closeups of curl pattern


 
GET IT!!!!!!! pretty curls.  Your NG looks like mine.  Do you find your hair gets frizzy alot?


----------



## TruMe

Fab_Nikki - I was just going to say that exact same thing.  dr.j - that looks EXACTLY like my hair.

If I even think about putting a comb through my hair, it gets frizzy.  I think because my strands are so fine.  I tried the denman brush one day and was like WOW!  It makes a huge difference.  My hair is not hard to detangle at all.  When my hair gets wet, it is really thin and curly.  As it dries, it fills out and frizzes.  This is the main reason why I cannot wait for my relaxed ends to be gone because I would just then put on some Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue or Jane Carter Curl Creme, air dry, and the curls will still be there with no frizz.  Right now my relaxed would look like limp shoestring fries weighing my NG down if I put in those products.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

TruMe said:


> Fab_Nikki - I was just going to say that exact same thing.  dr.j - that looks EXACTLY like my hair.
> 
> If I even think about putting a comb through my hair, it gets frizzy.  I think because my strands are so fine.  I tried the denman brush one day and was like WOW!  It makes a huge difference.  My hair is not hard to detangle at all.  When my hair gets wet, it is really thin and curly.  As it dries, it fills out and frizzes.  This is the main reason why I cannot wait for my relaxed ends to be gone because I would just then put on some Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue or Jane Carter Curl Creme, air dry, and the curls will still be there with no frizz.  Right now my relaxed would look like limp shoestring fries weighing my NG down if I put in those products.



TruMe OMG we are hair twins lol I consider myself a 3C/4a mix and my hair does the EXACT same thing as yours.  Everytime I wash my hair I eyeball those stringy ends, I am sick of them too.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

NikkiQ said:


> do you ladies use a detangler? and if so, which? I'll be 6 months post this month and I'd like to have one in my stash in cash combing through after the braids come out gets a wee bit harder.



I was using Mane N Tail and it just up and walked away.. Cannot find it anywhere..  I just use lots of conditioner to detangle now.. I am 10 months post.. I use HE, Tressemme, Suave and I plan to try Aussie Moist I heard that was a great detangler..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz checkin in at 1 year and 4 months post- 16 months!   


Now only 8 more months to go....


----------



## Chrissmiss

5 months post!!! Putting in braids this weekend or next and I plan on keeping them in for 10 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyMacgyver said:


> I was using Mane N Tail and it just up and walked away.. Cannot find it anywhere..  I just use lots of conditioner to detangle now.. I am 10 months post.. I use HE, Tressemme, Suave and I plan to try Aussie Moist I heard that was a great detangler..


 
I think I may give it a try down the line. The braids are gonna start getting a little harder to detangle I'm sure. Right now, I just soak them with EVOO before I take them down and detangle in sections. I wonder if I can put the MNT on the braids the night before I take them down and let it soak through. Hmmm...


----------



## dr.j

TruMe said:


> Fab_Nikki - I was just going to say that exact same thing.  dr.j - that looks EXACTLY like my hair.
> 
> If I even think about putting a comb through my hair, it gets frizzy.  I think because my strands are so fine.  I tried the denman brush one day and was like WOW!  It makes a huge difference.  My hair is not hard to detangle at all.  When my hair gets wet, it is really thin and curly.  As it dries, it fills out and frizzes.  This is the main reason why I cannot wait for my relaxed ends to be gone because I would just then put on some Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue or Jane Carter Curl Creme, air dry, and the curls will still be there with no frizz.  Right now my relaxed would look like limp shoestring fries weighing my NG down if I put in those products.


 
TruMe and Fab_Nikki - YES! Frizz city!  That's why my braidouts don't work anymore.  I'm glad that I'm not alone


----------



## NikkiQ

24 weeks today ladies!!!  

Did anyone's HHJ start to get a little difficult around this time? Mine is going very smoothly so I think I'm gonna be paranoid from here on out


----------



## TruMe

Checkin' in at 10 months come tomorrow.  I am in LOVE with my curls and waves and cannot wait to be au naturale!


----------



## Reminiscing

Fab_Nikki - Where did you buy your mannequin?  What's the hair type and was it expensive?  I'm considering getting one.  TIA!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> 24 weeks today ladies!!!
> 
> Did anyone's HHJ start to get a little difficult around this time? Mine is going very smoothly so I think I'm gonna be paranoid from here on out



It didn't get hard I just had to switch my reggie and products up. Once I found the right products, everything was smooth sailing again.


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle thanks girl! That's good to hear. Hopefully I can find the right products lol.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Reminiscing said:


> Fab_Nikki - Where did you buy your mannequin?  What's the hair type and was it expensive?  I'm considering getting one.  TIA!



Reminiscing - I ordered this one from Amazon .  The hair does shed a bit but its not horrible.  I actually washed the hair and conditioned.  The shedding isn't as bad now.  I would TOTALLY buy to help you learn.  HTHs


----------



## dorko

15 months post (pre senegalese twists)














sorry about the size!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I AM OFFICIALLY 11 MONTHS POST 

:creatures

From and including: Saturday, November 7, 2009
To, but not including : Sunday, October 10, 2010

It is 337 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date

Or 11 months, 3 days excluding the end date

Alternative time units
337 days can be converted to one of these units:
•29,116,800 seconds
•485,280 minutes 
•8088 hours 
•48 weeks (rounded down)


----------



## Fab_Nikki

dorko said:


> 15 months post (pre senegalese twists)
> 
> sorry about the size!



Beautiful and Congratulations!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

NikkiQ said:


> 24 weeks today ladies!!!
> 
> Did anyone's HHJ start to get a little difficult around this time? Mine is going very smoothly so I think I'm gonna be paranoid from here on out


 
I didn't have a rough time at 24 weeks.. Acutally I been doing great so far.. I'm at 43 weeks.. Had maybe 2 rough times when trying to detangle.  Now I have that down and tonight my detangling process went so smooth.


----------



## NikkiQ

dorko AMAZING! love your texture and I love that your nails match your shirt lol(I love green so I noticed that off the bat)


----------



## jerseygurl

Dorko I love your curls


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!!! I'll be 5 months post tomorrow!:woohoo2:


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm 23 weeks post and officially 5 months post today ladies!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY congrats smiling elephant and everyone else who has reached their milestones!


----------



## NYLegalNewbie

Still have a ways to go, but officially 4 months post today!  So far, so good. Kinky Curly's Knot Today leave-in is my ish now. That stuff is AMAZING for detangling and my hair feels so moisturized when I use it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

this is week 31 for me. I keep my hair in a french braid most of the time so I dont have to mess with my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Congrats to all the ladies still transitioning, hang on until you reach your goals. I'm still holding on strong myself especially since my regimen has become a little more simplistic since the beginning of the  fall. I co-wash/ DC 1x a week, shampoo 1x a month, moisturize and seal daily, baggy at least 3x a wk, and I'm hiding my hair.  I'm still considering doing my BC at 16 mths but I'm not sure we'll see. 
KUTGW ladies!


----------



## SherylsTresses

dorko
I've been stalking your fotki.  I'm one month post behind you.  My last relaxer was August 2009.


----------



## Reminiscing

I must've been sleeping the last few weeks of my transition because it just hit me this morning that my hair is now half natural/half relaxed and in certain parts such as my nape, there's more natural than relaxed.  So...

CALLING ALL TRANSITIONING PRODUCT JUNKIES!  I NEED NEW PRODUCTS!

What leave-in conditioners do you recommend to help keep the frizz away?

What do you seal with?

What do you use to tame your edges?  My edges are very weak so I need to keep brushing to a minimum.  Any techniques or product recommendations are greatly appreciated!

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding was recommended to me a few weeks ago.  I tried it and I liked the results for my braidout.  Now I'm looking for other products that I should try now that my natural hair has reached the halfway mark.  TIA!


----------



## TruMe

Reminiscing - Just a quick response to the taming of the edges, I actually use Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and then place a scarf on for 20-30 mins.  Lasts all day when I do a bun and then near the end of the day, I usually take down my bun and fluff the back.  I can then wear my hair out with all the nice curls in the back and a sleek look along my edges up front.  It's really cute.  Depending on your hair type, you may also like this product called Hick's Total Transformations.  My daughter loves this.


----------



## Reminiscing

TruMe - thanks for the recommendation.  Do you have to brush your hair before you tie it down with the scarf?


----------



## TruMe

Reminiscing - No, I just smooth my hair back, finger combing as needed, tie my hair back, rub some Miss Jessie's in my hand and then smooth it onto my hair going about 2 inches back.  Then I put the scarf on.  If there are any adjustments that need to be made to the bun, I will then do it after the scarf is on.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Reminiscing said:


> I must've been sleeping the last few weeks of my transition because it just hit me this morning that my hair is now half natural/half relaxed and in certain parts such as my nape, there's more natural than relaxed.  So...
> 
> CALLING ALL TRANSITIONING PRODUCT JUNKIES!  I NEED NEW PRODUCTS!
> 
> What leave-in conditioners do you recommend to help keep the frizz away? I just started using the GVP version of Sebastian Potion 9. I looove this.  But I also love Shea Butter Skala and my fav is Lacio Lacio.
> 
> What do you seal with? Looooving castor oil right now.  Also use coconut oil
> 
> What do you use to tame your edges?  My edges are very weak so I need to keep brushing to a minimum.  Any techniques or product recommendations are greatly appreciated!
> I do the same as TruMe except I use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to tame my edges when I have a slick bun.  Its inexpensive, its worth a try.  It keeps my hair in order and I notice my curlies in the back still pop too.  HTHs
> 
> Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding was recommended to me a few weeks ago.  I tried it and I liked the results for my braidout.  Now I'm looking for other products that I should try now that my natural hair has reached the halfway mark.  TIA!



..........................


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm less than a week away from 7 months post. I feel like many people start to want to BC around this point in time. I'm actually becoming happier and happier with my hair and I'm sure I could wait out at least until over 1 year post.


----------



## Reminiscing

TruMe & Fab_Nikki - Good to know that I don't have to use a brush!  I will definitely try your method.  Thanks so much!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ladies....i am in LOVE with Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner!!! I just used it to rinse/detangle, deep condition and as a leave-in.....my hair loves honey so i wouldn't use this if your hair doesn't like honey as i've read some reviews that it makes some ppls hair feel sticky but i LOVE it!!....it smells like Dreamscicle.


----------



## brg240

ladies! I'm now 24 months into my transition  I'm going to cowash my hair later today and probably take pics


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

brg240 do you have a photo album somewhere? i know i asked you in another thread but im not sure if you ever responded


----------



## brg240

LaFemmeNaturelle
 I'm sorry, I was actually about to respond to that thread. I don't, I just registered on that site about an hour ago but then I saw that you can get spyware from there?  

I'm going to look around how other people set up their fotkis before I set mine up (if I choose to do it.) I do have some threads where I have posted pics though.


----------



## NikkiQ

Checking in at 25 weeks! I'll be officially 6 months post next Saturday. I can't wait to take these braids down and see my progress so far!!!


----------



## Arian

My transition ended, but I wish everyone else good luck on the rest of their journey!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I'm about ready to cut my hair. I have been thinking about it for a week. I'm just 100 percent there yet. I just made the top of BSL. So its a tough decision to make. If I cut I would around SL. Maube between SL and APL with lots of layers. What do you all think?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

brg240 said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle
> I'm sorry, I was actually about to respond to that thread. I don't, I just registered on that site about an hour ago but then I saw that you can get spyware from there?
> 
> I'm going to look around how other people set up their fotkis before I set mine up (if I choose to do it.) I do have some threads where I have posted pics though.


 
brg240 yeah I stopped using my fotki. I made a photo album on here and I also post my pics on hairlista and KISS for people who arent on this site. You could also use photobucket I guess but here would probably be better.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Bun Mistress said:


> I think I'm about ready to cut my hair. I have been thinking about it for a week. I'm just 100 percent there yet. I just made the top of BSL. So its a tough decision to make. If I cut I would around SL. Maube between SL and APL with lots of layers. What do you all think?


 
Bun Mistress I think you should do it just so I can see some hair porn but its not really up to me. If you are ready to cut and you are comfortable with the length and you have ideas about how you would style your hair then I say go for it!


----------



## brg240

Bun Mistress - congrats to making it to BSL, and if you want a cut, I say go for it. That cut you described sounds nice  

 congrats BamaBeauty1985did you post pics somewhere? 

LaFemmeNaturelle Thanks, I'll probably make one on here, I started to before but I never uploaded pics.

I tried to take pics yesterday but it didn't turn out well. I did get a shot where you can see my relaxed ends vs my natural hair somewhat. (if not look around the shoulder area)


----------



## TruMe

After using Design Essentials new Naturals line for a second time, I just realized that my relaxed hair does NOT like it.  On the other hand, my natural hair really liked it.  May be something I get after this transition.


----------



## dr.j

brg240 said:


> I tried to take pics yesterday but it didn't turn out well. I did get a shot where you can see my relaxed ends vs my natural hair somewhat. (if not look around the shoulder area)
> 
> 
> Nice growth, brg! If I have that much at 24 months, I probably will BC. But I'm still debating if I'll go longer (36months)


----------



## Bun Mistress

brg240, you have just inspired me to keep going another year,that is some awesome hair


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz checkin in at almost 16 and 1/2 months post....I took some pictures of my new growth and I must say that I am in LOVEEEEEE!!!!!  I cant wait until my hair is really long, I'm on a natural high!!  But anyways, I applied Suave coconut condish to "dirty" hair as a prepoo and the pics are with the prepoo still in my hair. My hair looks superrr dark when damp/wet  P.S. Hope the pics arent too big 

Oh, and BTW, my camera SUCKS. 


*The Sides:* I think that this section is the tightest curl pattern in my hair because it is quick to curl/shrink up and actually looks much shorter than it is. This section is around NL/SL, well, it definitely comes well past my chin, stretched 








*The Front:* I think this section of my hair is the loosest...it takes it longer to curl and when it does the curl is a loose/wavy curl...I think. :scratchch The front comes to the bottom of my lips stretched.









*The Crown:* The curl pattern in this section is simlar to the front, just a little tighter. It is a wave curl I guess...








*The Back:* I used to think this section was the most loose but I guess I'm wrong, it has springy curls... It comes past my collar bones...






















Moral of my story, Relaxed ends suck!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in

I've been very lazy lately.  Last weekend I just cowashed.  This weekend I clarified, protein treatment and DC overnight in two braids.  I moisturized with Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO.  I detangled with my fingers and not with a comb.  I wonder how long can I go without detangling with a comb.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I am officially 3 months post relaxer. I have learned so much in 3 months. I can't believe I can now flat twist my hair. I always had busted twists my previous natural journeys.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SherylsTresses said:


> SherylsTresses checking in
> 
> I've been very lazy lately.  Last weekend I just cowashed.  This weekend I clarified, protein treatment and DC overnight in two braids.  I moisturized with Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO.  I detangled with my fingers and not with a comb.  *I wonder how long can I go without detangling with a comb. *


 
A week, lol

What protein treatment do you use?


----------



## SherylsTresses

Chelz

Love your recent pics...!!!  I use Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancing conditioner as a protein treatment.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SherylsTresses said:


> SherylsTresses checking in
> 
> I've been very lazy lately.  Last weekend I just cowashed.  This weekend I clarified, protein treatment and DC overnight in two braids.  I moisturized with Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO.  I detangled with my fingers and not with a comb.  I wonder how long can I go without detangling with a comb.



I just went an entire month without combing. I actually think finger combing is better for me because I get no breakage at all and when I finally detangled on Thursday, it wasn't any harder than when I used to detangle twice a month. If you're gonna finger comb, be sure to do it thoroughly and try to remove all shed hair and tangles


----------



## SherylsTresses

LFN, thanks for your response...!!!  I will finger-detangle for a while and see how my hair responds.  I will be sure to remove knots and shed hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I just went an entire month without combing. I actually think finger combing is better for me because I get no breakage at all and when I finally detangled on Thursday, it wasn't any harder than when I used to detangle twice a month. If you're gonna finger comb, be sure to do it thoroughly and try to remove all shed hair and tangles


 
I agree  The only thing I would use a comb for is to part my hair or to help fluff out stringy relaxed ends. I never thought I would finger comb my hair but its awesome! I just get all the shed hairs out on wash day. The new pantene curly series conditioner has phenomenal slip, its my new staple for the finger comb/detangle in the shower. 

Screw combs.


----------



## Arian

brg240 I have not yet, but I will...


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wonder how many months post i'd have to be, to be able to determine if my hair is half natural and half relaxed?? A whole year post?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz....Hey Girl!....i LOVE your squigglies!!....i can't wait to be that far along in my transition.....its going faster than i thought it would tho.....i can't believe i'm past my 5 month mark!!! I'll be half a year post next month on the 12th!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm officially SEVEN months post!! 

My roommate just did her BC and she got her last relaxer a week before mine. I'm just glad she weaved it up so I didnt get a chance to see it otherwise I would have the BIGGEST temptation to cut my hair. I'm still going strong though. I've been contemplating on if I should do a BC or not and I figured out that I would BC. I know my hair will grow back so I shouldn't be too worried. So I've officially set the date for May 19th. Exactly 14 months post relaxer to do it. That way I'll have ALL summer to wear it out and figure out stuff to do with it and when I come back to school, I'll have a BAA. So I'm at my midway point and SO excited. HHG Everybody!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Miryoku Congrats!!!

I sat down last nite and did some calculating and i figured sometime in 2012 i should feel comfortable enough to do a big chop....hopefully i'll be APL/BSL stretched by that time.....thats according to the average growth per month tho


----------



## LittleLeeci

currently 6 months post.
goal is 16 months, but we'll see


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I finger comb in the shower after all this time just 2 weeks ago and that was with Aussie Moist.. Could never do that with any other conditioner.. When it comes to styling I have to use something else to put my hair in a bun..

I did my 2nd time trying a twist out last night it turned out great.. I used Darcy Bontanticals Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream, Taliah Waajid Lock it Up and Kimmay's Tube leave in.. I know a lot of products but I only used a little bit of each one and today no frizz and I have moisture.. Yesterday it was frizzy and dry looking so I think the styling Cream had a lot to do with it.. The less you handle your twist the better.. I think that causes them to frizz up.. I only touched my twist once and it turned out great.. Yesterday I had my hand all in my head trying to get those twist right and it was a mess.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Miryoku Congrats!!!
> 
> I sat down last nite and did some calculating and *i figured sometime in 2012 i should feel comfortable enough to do a big chop....*hopefully i'll be APL/BSL stretched by that time.....thats according to the average growth per month tho


 
Girl youll be 7 months post in December, plus the whole year in 2011, will make a whopping 19 months!!! So in May 2012 you would be 2 years post!  

Ill be 2 years post in June...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Girl youll be 7 months post in December, plus the whole year in 2011, will make a whopping 19 months!!! So in May 2012 you would be 2 years post!
> 
> Ill be 2 years post in June...



June of next year....right?_hoping thats not a dumb question!!_


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm so happy and excited about my transition tho!....i feel i'll be in the big league once i hit the double digits in months....10 months post...etc.

I'm actually having fun with it though.....i'm trying to figure out which hair product companies i'll be loyal to once i am 100% Natural in 2012!!....so far i'm diggin Oyin ya'll.....i'm SO ready to order everything in their store!!!

Who's been to one of their bottling parties??


----------



## brg240

dr.j said:


> Nice growth, brg! If I have that much at 24 months, I probably will BC. But I'm still debating if I'll go longer (36months)


Thankyou, my friend told me she would have been cut off her ends. Well hopefull you'll have even more growth. I'm starting to get antsy.



Bun Mistress said:


> brg240, you have just inspired me to keep going another year,that is some awesome hair


Thanks, and good luck  How many months are post?

Chelz your hair is gorgeous.  all your curls and waves are perfect. Also, your 4th pic looks like just like some of mine. partial hair twin maybe?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> June of next year....right?_hoping thats not a dumb question!!_


 
Lol! Yes, June of next year because I will be only 17 months post next month.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm so happy and excited about my transition tho!....i feel i'll be in the big league once i hit the double digits in months....10 months post...etc.
> 
> I'm actually having fun with it though.....i'm trying to figure out which hair product companies i'll be loyal to once i am 100% Natural in 2012!!....so far i'm diggin Oyin ya'll.....i'm SO ready to order everything in their store!!!
> 
> Who's been to one of their bottling parties??


 

I want to try Qhemet Biologics!!!!  
Oh and some of those shampoo bars from Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap 



brg240 said:


> Chelz your hair is gorgeous.  all your curls and waves are perfect. Also, your 4th pic looks like just like some of mine. partial hair twin maybe?


 
Thank you! 

And Oooooo! Partial hair twin! Do you have any pics?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> I want to try *Qhemet Biologics*!!!!
> Oh and some of those shampoo bars from Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And Oooooo! Partial hair twin! Do you have any pics?




Chelz I'm thinkin about them too.......i know i'm gonna be such a PJ during this transition....Hey Chelz....you know how i was talkin bout trying that Mocha Madness Conditioner by Organix???

Chile i done read the ingredients on the Vanilla Silk conditioner and it has cones in it....and since i've been transitioning i've found that my hair HATES cones!!!....So i'm using up the VS bc i love how it smells...but for some reason i get more tangles and matting in my hair with cones than if i was to go coneless...so sadly i'm giving up on the Organix...cuz they LIED!!!! It ain't organic!!!!!

And i never did try the Mocha Madness.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yup cones are the DEVIL! lol


----------



## ladysaraii

You know the longer I transition, the longer I want to transition.  At first I said 2 years, but thats so close (next May) and I'm thinking maaaaaaybe I want to go a little longer


----------



## NikkiQ

I am still in these braids and I have a slight urge to take them out,but I'm actually pretty comfy with them. As long as my braids themselves are in tact, I can rock them til they come loose on their own lol. I might text my stylist in a bit and line up my appointment for Nov. 6th or Nov. 13th. Who knows...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

This week I'm wearing my hair in its flat-ironed state.  I am bored with it and itching to use my Darcy Botanicals.  It has so much bounce to it but I want my curlies.  I can't wait until my 1 year postaversary.  I think I might cry.  Just random thoughts


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Chelz I'm thinkin about them too.......i know i'm gonna be such a PJ during this transition....Hey Chelz....you know how i was talkin bout trying that Mocha Madness Conditioner by Organix???
> 
> Chile i done read the ingredients on the Vanilla Silk conditioner and it has cones in it....and since i've been transitioning i've found that my hair HATES cones!!!....So i'm using up the VS bc i love how it smells...but for some reason i get more tangles and matting in my hair with cones than if i was to go coneless...so sadly i'm giving up on the Organix...cuz they LIED!!!! It ain't organic!!!!!
> 
> And i never did try the Mocha Madness.




Awwww 

Yeah its not all organic...if you go in Walmart its never in the organic/natural section, its always in the regular section. There are a few organic ingredients in there, and I do mean *A FEW* 

You should try Giovanni if you dont like cones, and the Pantene curly series has cones but its the bomb! I prefer it over HE. 

I never found that mocha madness...I saw the cucumber yogurt one but I bought the coconut one since I ALWAYS see it, they even have it in big $10 bottles now,  I'm going to use it as a strenghtening/protein condish. Ya know, are you sure its the cones that your new growth doesnt like? That vanilla silk has those silk proteins in it...maybe your relaxed hair liked the protein but your new growth is protein sensitive...:scratchch

 BTW, How are them aMinals doing?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ladysaraii said:


> You know the longer I transition, the longer I want to transition.  At first I said 2 years, but thats so close (next May) and I'm thinking maaaaaaybe I want to go a little longer


 
You are exactly one week ahead of me in your transition!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I found the LA Jay Wig at my local BSS! I can't wait to get it! Thats the protective style I will be wearing for the winter so I don't have to worry about my hair!


----------



## Theresamonet

I'm transitioning...again. This time I wont be doing a big chop. 


Is this thread going to carry us over into 2011? Has a new one been started?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Awwww
> 
> Yeah its not all organic...if you go in Walmart its never in the organic/natural section, its always in the regular section. There are a few organic ingredients in there, and I do mean *A FEW*
> 
> You should try Giovanni if you dont like cones, and the Pantene curly series has cones but its the bomb! I prefer it over HE.
> 
> I never found that mocha madness...I saw the cucumber yogurt one but I bought the coconut one since I ALWAYS see it, they even have it in big $10 bottles now,  I'm going to use it as a strenghtening/protein condish. Ya know, are you sure its the cones that your new growth doesnt like? That vanilla silk has those silk proteins in it...maybe your relaxed hair liked the protein but your new growth is protein sensitive...:scratchch
> 
> BTW, How are them aMinals doing?



....the aminals is gettin on my last nerve of the century! However; i just got a dog!!! A lil Pomeranian named Mr. Snickers....i call him Snick....he's SUCH a sweetheart and might i add a lil gentleman Lol!! I gotta find him a cute lil tux or something Lol!!! And that's something to think about tho....bc my hair doesn't really do well with alot of protein...it makes it feel like scraw...not straw,scraw lol!!!

That sux....and i wanted to like it so bad.....but cones in general i notice more tangles and a waxy buildup or film....i've been coneless for a while now and i can DEFINITELY see a difference.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz.....this is my baby!







He's the sweetest dog EVER!!! We do just about everything together!!! He barely even barks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Theresamonet said:


> I'm transitioning...again. This time I wont be doing a big chop.
> 
> 
> *Is this thread going to carry us over into 2011? Has a new one been started?*


 
now that's a good question! anyone thought about starting a thread for 2011??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> now that's a good question! anyone thought about starting a thread for 2011??


 
I can start one in like early December if ya'll can hold out til then lol Anywho, Theresamonet, there's also a transitioning without the bc thread floating around somewhere. We're all long termers!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Today makes 29 weeks/almost 7 months. 

I've had my braids in for about 7 weeks now so I decided to undo one tonight as a little treat/motivator (can you say insane?)  Anyway, it seems like I got a ton of NG overnight! I did a little twist and my relaxed ends compared to my NG are so pathetic and limp 

I was having perm urges the other day, but this little twist has really helped me. So much that I don't want to re-braid it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

YaniraNaturally said:


> Today makes 29 weeks/almost 7 months.
> 
> I've had my braids in for about 7 weeks now so *I decided to undo one tonight as a little treat/motivator (can you say insane?) * Anyway, it seems like I got a ton of NG overnight!



  



YaniraNaturally said:


> I did a little twist and *my relaxed ends compared to my NG are so pathetic and limp*




 Yeah I hate that too, Sigh....:/ They be lookin all scriveled up...yes, I said scriveled. 



YaniraNaturally said:


> I was having perm urges the other day, but this little twist has really helped me.* So much that I don't want to re-braid it *


 
Lol girl what is up with that, sudden inspiration leads to lazyness


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm 68wks post (never thought I would say that) and doing my BC Has been on my mind lately. If I have time this weekend I think I will go for it, too bad my freaking camera is dead and I can't find the charger, so I may just wait because I want to take pictures.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^what???let's find that charger! I want pictures


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I really can't wait to play with my hair this weekend. .  I've been wearing it straight all week and I am bored with it.  It has swang but I love my curlies more.  Plus looking at these thin-ish ends is NOT what I'm use to.  Even when I pull it back into a ponytail, its just thin at the tips.  

Confession:  I love the thread posted weekly about your hair plans for the weekend.  I get great ideas from that thread and it motivates me to get it together.


----------



## NikkiQ

awww snap! I gotta remind JJamiah to start the thread. She forgot weekend before last. She's so darn busy these days!!! lol


----------



## JJamiah

^^^  thanks so much Nikki, Girl I would have totally forgotten will put this in my calendar for thursdays.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I'm have BC thoughts again.  Where the heck did this come from???? 

As I stated last week, I wore my hair flat-ironed all week.  Last night I did my usually weekly hair maintenance routine.  Now I am back to my thoughts of "what do I do with this".  I didn't feel like braiding, didn't want to set it, didn't want to twist, I just didnt want to.....ANYTHING. lol

So.....I started "clipping".  At this point I have no idea how the back of my hair will look the next time I decide to flat iron.  I cut so much off. LOL My little pony tail was lopsided this morning because I have NO relaxed ends on the left side BUT quite a bit on the right.  LOL  *sigh* I don't know what to do. 

I think its time to take more "naked hair pics" to get all of your thoughts.  *le sigh*
Thanks for reading my rant. LMAO


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just got up and power walked with the dog this morning and co-washed with my beloved Oyin Honey Hemp....ya'll....i believe this is my staple conditioner FOREVER.....i can co-wash with it, deep condition with it AND use it as a leave-in and i think come Black Friday i want that 32oz bottle so that it'll last longer. I forgot how many weeks i am but i know i'll be 6 months post on the 12th.

I'm still enjoying my transition


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey what's you guys o to everyday hair style?

Mine is.....plaiting my hair up at nite in 2 or 4 plaits and rolling up the ends and scarf it up. Then when i take it down the next day i can rock my curly braidout ponytail and i've been using my Goody barrette like the one Kimmaytube uses in her vids....i bought mine at Target, not LuvNaturals.... and i use the Goody Stay Put headbands to help my bangs stay back.

I moisturize the nite i do my plaits and the next day i spray my edges with water and slick em down with some EcoStyler Gel....i like the Olive oil one....ponytail, headband and go.

I've noticed that my edges don't need as much slicking as they used to when i was relaxed....they finally blend with my hair!!!.....that means my hair wasn't meant to be relaxed in the FIRST place!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Fab_Nikki said:


> I'm have BC thoughts again.  Where the heck did this come from????
> 
> As I stated last week, I wore my hair flat-ironed all week.  Last night I did my usually weekly hair maintenance routine.  Now I am back to my thoughts of "what do I do with this".  I didn't feel like braiding, didn't want to set it, didn't want to twist, I just didnt want to.....ANYTHING. lol
> 
> So.....I started "clipping".  At this point I have no idea how the back of my hair will look the next time I decide to flat iron.  I cut so much off. LOL My little pony tail was lopsided this morning because I have NO relaxed ends on the left side BUT quite a bit on the right.  LOL  *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> I think its time to take more "naked hair pics" to get all of your thoughts.  *le sigh*
> Thanks for reading my rant. LMAO


 
Girl you might as well go ahead and chop lol

I'm 11 months post tomorow everyone. Hair is braided up so I'm not dealing with it. Probably keep these in til Thanksgiving, do a good wash and such. Probably straighten because I need to trim then I'll be back in braids until Christmas


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

My go to hair style is usually braidouts but since i'm braided up i dont have to worry for now. But yup, usually I do 4 braids at night and then the next morning fluff it out for a cute braidout.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey what's you guys o to everyday hair style?
> 
> Mine is.....plaiting my hair up at nite in 2 or 4 plaits and rolling up the ends and scarf it up. Then when i take it down the next day i can rock my curly braidout ponytail and i've been using my *Goody barrette like the one Kimmaytube uses in her vids....i bought mine at Target, not LuvNaturals.... *and i use the Goody Stay Put headbands to help my bangs stay back.
> 
> I moisturize the nite i do my plaits and the next day i spray my edges with water and slick em down with some EcoStyler Gel....i like the Olive oil one....ponytail, headband and go.
> 
> I've noticed that my edges don't need as much slicking as they used to when i was relaxed....they finally blend with my hair!!!.....that means my hair wasn't meant to be relaxed in the FIRST place!!!



You are so silly for the first bolded 

One thing I've noticed about my edges is that they're really easy to lay down! Before I was using a motions pomade and scraping them back with a HARD (and I mean HARD) brush. Now I lay them down with water, jojoba oil and my fingers. 

And I'm in braids for now so I just shake and go!


----------



## SherylsTresses

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey what's you guys o to everyday hair style?


 
I wear a braided ponytail and pin it up with a claw clip.


----------



## dr.j

Fab_Nikki said:


> I'm have BC thoughts again.  Where the heck did this come from????
> 
> As I stated last week, I wore my hair flat-ironed all week.  Last night I did my usually weekly hair maintenance routine.  Now I am back to my thoughts of "what do I do with this".  I didn't feel like braiding, didn't want to set it, didn't want to twist, I just didnt want to.....ANYTHING. lol
> 
> So.....I started "clipping".  At this point I have no idea how the back of my hair will look the next time I decide to flat iron.  I cut so much off. LOL My little pony tail was lopsided this morning because I have NO relaxed ends on the left side BUT quite a bit on the right.  LOL  *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> I think its time to take more "naked hair pics" to get all of your thoughts.  *le sigh*
> Thanks for reading my rant. LMAO



It may be time to BC... but do you!




SmilingElephant said:


> Hey what's you guys o to everyday hair style?



At night I braid my hair in 2 braids and put a scarf on.  Sometimes I baggy and then put the scarf on.  The next day I put my hair into a ponytail (using a little bit of Elasta QP Design foam and lightly brush), roll the ends under and pin into a high bun.  I use Eco Styler around the edges.  I put a scarf on until I leave the house.


----------



## Hairness

Hi Everyone!

Well, I've been trolling around this thread for about 3 weeks now and I've decided to push up the floor boards and come out.  I decided to transition about 3 weeks ago but I want come out and make it official. So here I am.

I'd like to get one of those ticker thingys that a lot of people have but I'm not sure what I should put down as my start date.  My last relaxer was in May 10 but I did get a texturizer in August, so what am I, 5 months post or 2 months post?  (Can you tell I'm a newbie?)

I haven't gone through all the posts yet but I'm loving the hair porn and the great suggestions, advice and the sharing of frustrations and triumphs! 

I hope to be fully natural, without the bc, in I don't know...as long as it takes for my natural hair to be chin length?...how's that?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My go to style is either a bun or tucked under a beret. I love the ease of it.


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Hairness said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, I've been trolling around this thread for about 3 weeks now and I've decided to push up the floor boards and come out.  I decided to transition about 3 weeks ago but I want come out and make it official. So here I am.
> 
> I'd like to get one of those ticker thingys that a lot of people have but I'm not sure what I should put down as my start date.  My last relaxer was in May 10 but I did get a texturizer in August, so what am I, 5 months post or 2 months post?  (Can you tell I'm a newbie?)
> 
> I haven't gone through all the posts yet but I'm loving the hair porn and the great suggestions, advice and the sharing of frustrations and triumphs!
> 
> *I hope to be fully natural, without the bc, in I don't know...as long as it takes for my natural hair to be chin length?...how's that?*


 
If you can transition for at least 1 year (14 months post relaxer), then you should be chin length when you BC.

I was 14 months post when I BC'ed and I had decent length.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hairness said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, I've been trolling around this thread for about 3 weeks now and I've decided to push up the floor boards and come out.  I decided to transition about 3 weeks ago but I want come out and make it official. So here I am.
> 
> I'd like to get one of those ticker thingys that a lot of people have but I'm not sure what I should put down as my start date.  My last relaxer was in May 10 but I did get a texturizer in August, so what am I, 5 months post or 2 months post?  (Can you tell I'm a newbie?)
> 
> I haven't gone through all the posts yet but I'm loving the hair porn and the great suggestions, advice and the sharing of frustrations and triumphs!
> 
> I hope to be fully natural, without the bc, in I don't know...as long as it takes for my natural hair to be chin length?...how's that?


 
Welcome to the thread! You would be 2 months post since you used chemicals in August.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhh boy I'm counting down til Tuesday when these braids come out. Idk which oil I should use to detangle with. I normally soak my braids in EVOO that works pretty well, but I wonder if there's anything better out there. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

NikkiQ coconut oil used to work really well for me


----------



## NikkiQ

Coconut oil? Really?? One oil I've never tried before  Gonna have to check that out. Thanks LaFemmeNaturelle


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> Coconut oil? Really?? One oil I've never tried before  Gonna have to check that out. Thanks LaFemmeNaturelle


 
Blasphemy!

You've never tried coconut oil? Get to it, lady!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^don't beat me too hard now! lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I would have to agree, I LOVE coconut oil.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm actually not a fan of coconut oil lol I use it to cook with but it did help me detangle until I was like 5 months post


----------



## NikkiQ

Lol! I might go to my local BSS on my lunch break tomorrow to see if they have a bottle for me to pick up. But I'm gonna have to fight the urge to go into the wig section. I'm so weak right now!


----------



## jerseygurl

Ugh I am so ready to take out these braids!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^you and me both!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^don't beat me too hard now! lol


 
haha!

I'm going to the mall sometime today and get a couple of more berets. I love those hats. They are so comfy. All I have to do is pin my hair up and let out a little for a curly side bang.


----------



## jerseygurl

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^you and me both!


 
Girl, I already started. I miss my hair!!! I really really want to try out my sitrinillah condish too


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Nikki you got any cute (inexpensive) curly or wavy natural looking ish wigs/half wigs?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You want tight curl,loose wavy, natural texture like I had in my shoot?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yeah that's cute! But I want cheap lol how old are you btw if you dont mind. Your other pics make you look very young but the one you posted you look upper 20s/30s.....and whose grave were you violating lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

.....I'M 24 WEEKS POST!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah that's cute! But I want cheap lol how old are you btw if you dont mind. Your other pics make you look very young but the one you posted you look upper 20s/30s.....and whose grave were you violating lol


 
LMAO! The wig I'm wearing is Evony,she's a half wig and she costs $15.99 on hairsisters.com

I'm 27. It all depends on my makeup. In the grave shot, they made me up to look like a really old lady. I'd have to show you a close up shot. they even did the lines around my mouth like wrinkles lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OH girl evony is ALREADY on my christmas list and I just entered a contest on youtube for evony.


yeah you know I really meant 40s/50s but I did not want to offend lol thanks for the explanation! But yeah 27 is older than what I thought. I thought you were early 20s. You still look young but thats a good thing for the future!


----------



## NikkiQ

awww thanks Femme!!! If you like Evony, check out Creta Girl too by Freetress. she's $19.99 and she's even fuller. She's on my Christmas list too lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yes creta girl is CUTE! Just added her to the list lol


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll keep a look out for some cute curly/wavey LFs for you too.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Yeah I'm always searchin but some times I can't find pics or videos on them and I don't want to buy them blind ya kno.


----------



## Bublin

I'm still transitioning......in fact it's no longer a challenge, more like a way of life - lol.

15 months post.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



























SO I CHOPPED LAST NIGHT .....I couldn't post pics because the site was down.  I don't know how I feel right now.  I thought I was going to literally vomit last night when I was doing it.  I AM very happy with my decision but I DO felt like I lost my mind last night.  LOL I honestly put 3 different products in my hair, let them dry a bit, then washed them out. LOL I did NOT want to look a H.A.M this morning.  I ended up putting some leave-in conditioner/shea butter mixture, went to bed.  I woke up this morning in disbelief BUT excited.  I still have some strands but for the most part it is ALL gonne.  I will try to post pics today before I head out of town for the weekend.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Fab_Nikki said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I CHOPPED LAST NIGHT .....I couldn't post pics because the site was down.  I don't know how I feel right now.  I thought I was going to literally vomit last night when I was doing it.  I AM very happy with my decision but I DO felt like I lost my mind last night.  LOL I honestly put 3 different products in my hair, let them dry a bit, then washed them out. LOL I did NOT want to look a H.A.M this morning.  I ended up putting some leave-in conditioner/shea butter mixture, went to bed.  I woke up this morning in disbelief BUT excited.  I still have some strands but for the most part it is ALL gonne.  I will try to post pics today before I head out of town for the weekend.


 
WOW congrats! Thats awesome. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Fab_Nikki said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I CHOPPED LAST NIGHT .....I couldn't post pics because the site was down.  I don't know how I feel right now.  I thought I was going to literally vomit last night when I was doing it.  I AM very happy with my decision but I DO felt like I lost my mind last night.  LOL I honestly put 3 different products in my hair, let them dry a bit, then washed them out. LOL I did NOT want to look a H.A.M this morning.  I ended up putting some leave-in conditioner/shea butter mixture, went to bed.  I woke up this morning in disbelief BUT excited.  I still have some strands but for the most part it is ALL gonne.  I will try to post pics today before I head out of town for the weekend.



Congrats! Enjoy your journey!


----------



## KurlyNinja

33 weeks post. I feel like its not even worth it to say how many weeks anymore.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ladies....today i shampoo'd and co-detangled (detangled with conditioner) and deep conditioned and did a regular flexi rod set.

How come why....nobody told me about the magic of a pin brush?? I have a regular pin brush...but now i HAVE to have the Denman!!! I have NEVER detangled so well! I had NO matting at all!!! I could run my hand down my hair and not get a snag on anything...and shed hairs?? GONE!!! I'm definitely gonna try the Denman now....i've been waiting to see how many months post i should be before i buy one....looks like i can use it now


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Miryoku said:


> 33 weeks post. I feel like its not even worth it to say how many weeks anymore.


 
Nah, I'll still say weeks/months until I hit the year mark. It's more for me than anything.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I learned how to french braid. I feel so empowered. The longer I transition, the more I learn!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hello ladies!!! 2 more weeks before i BC!!, does anyone else have a specific date on when they will end their transition, i havent really noticed that lately. i know there are many that go off of impulse and frustration of the two textures but not too many with an actual date as opposed to the time frame.

just curious. hhg!! i will be updating in a week!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm planning on BC either May 12,2012...my 2 year transitioning anniversary or November 12, 2012....i'd be 2 1/2 years post then


----------



## Ms. Martina

Well ladies, I was getting ansty and sort of big chopped. I just made a thread with pics and video.

Here is the link to the thread!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

December 7, 2012.

Yes, you read that right - if I bc at all.


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in at "15 months" post

I just did another mini chop (3+ inches) because my ends were fragile.  I'm hoping the mini chops will continue to carry me to my goal of BCing on Feb 1, 2012.  Maybe, maybe not but we'll see.  I tried the finger-detangling regimen but it didn't work for me.  I NEED to comb through my hair.  I will use it as my lazy regimen from time to time.

Lately, I've been opting for slick bun instead of flat-ironing for special occasions.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Aaw sorry to hear that sheryllstresses but at least you know what works. It would be nice if you could post pics of your beautiful hair for some encouragement  no pressure


----------



## SherylsTresses

Hey LaFemmeNaturelle...!  I thought about taking pics but I felt that my braided ponytail was just too boring and it shows no length since i keep it pinned up with a claw.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

How do you trim SherylsTresses do you straighten first?


----------



## SherylsTresses

@LaFemmeNaturelle

While I'm applying conditioner and combing through, I trim anything that looks fragile and thin.  I know I should straighten then trim but I very rarely straighten nowadays.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Oooohh ok that's a good idea. I feel like I won't be able to tell what needs to be trimmed unless I straighten but I havent straightened since my last relaxer lol


----------



## NikkiQ

IDK why, but I've been feeling kinda blah about my hair lately. IDK if it's b/c it's braided up and I can't see the progress or if I'm just getting discouraged seeing everyone else's progress. Just feeling funky I guess. Bleh


----------



## 13StepsAhead

2 days away from 16 mths post!


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> IDK why, but I've been feeling kinda blah about my hair lately. IDK if it's b/c it's braided up and I can't see the progress or if I'm just getting discouraged seeing everyone else's progress. Just feeling funky I guess. Bleh



NikkiQ, probably both reasons.... You made it 6 months so no turning back now   You'll feel better when you see your hair and progress.

Hang in there!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks dr.j 

I planned on taking my braids down tomorrow at the 5 week mark, but my stylist has gone MIA on me and I haven't been able to find another one yet. I might have to resort to individual braids under my wigs for a while until I find someone. IDK. Just hoping things get a little better I guess.


----------



## msbettyboop

Checking In!!!
Almost 14 months post :trampolin, 11 months to go. 

Transitioning with braids and cornrows under wigs. I tried a weave for 3 months and left out hair in front. Big mistake! Blow dried and flat ironed leave out hair every week for 3 months and now have 2 bald spots in front. NEVER AGAIN!!!

All in all, i'm a happy transitioner who's too lazy to do anything except KISS. 

HHG Everyone!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

Popping in to say I'm 17 months post and freshly braided up.

After taking a critical look at my hair, I def can't see cutting before the 2 year mark and the longer i transition, the more I think I will be a gradual snipper.


----------



## bibirockz

I'm at 15 WEEKS post relaxer AND HEAT , it's amazing to hear all of you who made it to 10+ months I really hope I have that much patience ... I did my own box braids with a little synthetic hair, and it's the only way I can keep my hands and scissors away. I hope to leave them in for a month and redo the edges, &crown the second week.


----------



## Music_Hero

Hello! I'm 5 months post relaxer and I'm big chopping in 2 months!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well this how my story goes....i had to wash out my flexi-rod set the very next day. It was a big fat mess!.....so now i'm back to my braidout ponytails....i'll post pics in my blog when i hit my 6 month mark....as of tomorrow i will be 25 weeks post...man....i know i can't turn back now....don't want to either


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So I'm gonna be 1 yr post this month...it's not nearly as exciting as I thought it would be. I feel the same way I did when I was 3 months post lol well let me not jinx myself into any difficulties! I'm starting to think that maybe I WON'T chop in June as I originally planned. Thinking about going longer but only time will tell.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle...... uh...hit it!

......ahem ahem let me clear my thoat!!!! 

Girl if you ain't excited....i am!!....I can't WAIT to be a year post....bc that would mean i'd be contemplating my Chop 6 months from then

I am happy for you and glad you seem to also be having a smooth sail in your transition!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle...... uh...hit it!
> 
> ......ahem ahem let me clear my thoat!!!!
> 
> Girl if you ain't excited....i am!!....I can't WAIT to be a year post....bc that would mean i'd be contemplating my Chop 6 months from then
> 
> I am happy for you and glad you seem to also be having a smooth sail in your transition!


 

SmilingElephant hahaha you are so silly! I felt the same way as you when I was 6 months but now its like...eh lol kinda like how I always wait to get to the next age then when I get there its like eh....lol i've had um....2 drinks since i turned 21 lol i waited so long to be able to legally drink and buy alcohol 
:-\

anywho, thanks for the love!


----------



## Hairness

Hey! I finally got one of those ticker things!  It says I'm 2 months and 4 weeks....I wonder when I'll be 3 months?....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Hairness said:


> Hey! I finally got one of those ticker things!  It says I'm 2 months and 4 weeks....I wonder when I'll be 3 months?....


 
Tomorrow!

I'm throwing a party for myself when I hit one year!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> I'm throwing a party for myself when I hit one year!!!



Me too!!!

chrisanddonniesmommy...when will you be a year post? I think if i remember correctly we're not too far apart?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

SmilingElephant said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> chrisanddonniesmommy...when will you be a year post? I think if i remember correctly we're not too far apart?



May 8, 2011!!!!


----------



## wontonfm

I'm about 15 months post and kind of getting tired of transitioning.  I want a full head of natural hair but not quite ready to big chop since my natural hair isn't the length I'd like it to be. I've also been straightening more often than normal and for whatever reason my hair isn't interested in that at all and has been poufing out.

Just taking it one day at a time...


----------



## SherylsTresses

wontonfm said:


> I'm about 15 months post and kind of getting tired of transitioning.  I want a full head of natural hair but not quite ready to big chop since my natural hair isn't the length I'd like it to be. I've also been straightening more often than normal and for whatever reason my hair isn't interested in that at all and has been poufing out.
> 
> Just taking it one day at a time...


 
My transitioning twin.....!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

So I've figured out my "BC" date will be either Oct. 23rd 2011 or April 28th 2012. That'll be my 18 month and 24 month post marks. Once my NG gets to shoulder length, I'll start to do a gradual trim every few months until it's all gone.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Link to my BC thread....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...06547-big-chop-10-27-10-pretty-pic-heavy.html


----------



## 13StepsAhead

16 months post today and could BC any day!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

All this talk about BCing has made me antsy!! but also seeing all of you long term transitioners going for so long gives me aspiration. After straightening my hair this past week, I may not BC in May. I think I will hold out a little longer than that but my relaxed ends will definately be gone before Aug 2011 when I start school again.


----------



## Ms. Martina

Am I the only one who feels more temptation to BC when my hair is curly?? Last week I was constantly thinking it was almost time to BC, but then I flat ironed my hair and the feelings went away. I think straightening it made me realize that I wasn't ready to let it go...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Keep strong, ladies!

Resist the urge to bc!


----------



## Yoshi3329

11 MONTHS!

I've had cornrows since the 4 of October. Hopefully I can keep them for another month. I know if I take them out right now... I'm gonna BC


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> May 8, 2011!!!!


 

AWESOME!!! I'm just 4 days behind you then i'll be a year post on May 12, 2011!!!!


----------



## bibirockz

I've been wondering and searching for so long. I was thinking we can do some sort of transitioning challenge (I haven't found one on here, sorry if it exists already). I feel like that would help many of us especially since we all get so tempted to bc sooner than we plan. Any ideas?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

bibirockz said:


> I've been wondering and searching for so long. I was thinking we can do some sort of transitioning challenge (I haven't found one on here, sorry if it exists already). I feel like that would help many of us especially since we all get so tempted to bc sooner than we plan. Any ideas?



Well there is a transitioning without the bc thread in case you haven't seen it...


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Hey ya'll!! I posted this already in the transitioning without bc thread. anywho, i have about 8 days until the end of my transition. right now i still have this weave in and i think i look like crap now because i just want it out but i know it would only make much sense to wait until my bc day comes, or i will bc prematurely guaranteed! I have decided that I will be wearing a twistout out in some sort of style as my first natural hairstyle. 

I already have all the products that I am going to use after i cut off the relaxed ends and have to wash and detangle and dc. Its all lined up in the order of use lmao! im more anxious than excited because i will be letting go alot of length, about 5-6 inches but i am ok with that, because my hair is almost apl and i know now personally, that i will be able to grow my hair to any length that i want.

also i will more than likely keep myhair in mini twists throughout the next year because i dont like high maint hair and the less it will be out and loose the less maint, it will be.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies! You guys are better at hair typing than I am so I'll ask since I got a better texture shot. Would you say my back is 3c or 4a?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'd say 3c.....well i see a bit of 4a in the middle but the ones hangin on the sides are 3c. very pretty NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks LaFemmeNaturelle !! I can't wait to how it looks after another year and a half of transitioning.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I haven't seen mine in a couple of weeks and won't be seeing it until Thanksgiving. Its nice not to deal with it but I know getting rid of the shed hair will be horrible! I'm in braids and I'm gonna hold out 3 more weeks because I'm enjoying the simplicity.


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I haven't seen mine in a couple of weeks and won't be seeing it until Thanksgiving. Its nice not to deal with it but I know getting rid of the shed hair will be horrible! I'm in braids and I'm gonna hold out 3 more weeks because I'm enjoying the simplicity.


 
what kind of braids?  I'm dying to go back into my beehive SOON! lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Just some pixie (box) braids with my own hair. Nothing special lol


----------



## SherylsTresses

Man oh man.....I could be BCing anytime soon. My relaxed ends are just too weak and brittle regardless of mini chops. I really do hate to lose my length though. DH does not like short hair at all...!!!


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! You guys are better at hair typing than I am so I'll ask since I got a better texture shot. Would you say my back is 3c or 4a?
> 
> 
> View attachment 99177View attachment 99179


 
NikkiQ - I'm not that good at hair typing but I agree with LaFemme.   Very cute curlies!!


----------



## TruMe

ZkittyKurls said:


> Its all lined up in the order of use


 
LOL, this is too funny although I know what you mean!


----------



## dr.j

SherylsTresses said:


> Man oh man.....I could be BCing anytime soon. My relaxed ends are just too weak and brittle regardless of mini chops. I really do hate to lose my length though. DH does not like short hair at all...!!!


 

SherylsTresses, about how much length would you have if you BC?  I can understand about not wanting to lose length.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I hit my halfway mark!! Six months whoo-hoo! I really can't believe it. I can live without having relaxed hair.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

SherylsTresses what if you did some protective styling to keep yout mind off your hair a little less? like braids w/o entensions or w/, or maybe a sew-in. thats what kept me from looking at my straggly useless ends.  also if you know or feel you are not ready to bc then you may not be as comfortable w/ ur bc and may feel insecure about it, if you have not mentally prepared yourself to do it this soon.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I'm a little past 16 months post right now and I'm going back to wigs/half-wigs for the winter. Hopefully this will help me resist the urge to chop because all of the styles I do on my transitioning hair look a H.A.M.  I plan on buying a new wig or half wig every month until winter is over and then I'll decide where to go from there.


----------



## Rapunzel*

almost at 17 months post and brought a half wig and tomorrow will be 1 week of protective styling in 1/2 wig
still unsure on how long i want to transition. i will be in this wig until december =]
pics will come soon


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Do any of you ladies go to the salon to get your hair straightened?

What was their technique in straightening your hair?



My mom says she's going to pay for me to go to my old stylist to get my hair straightened for Thanksgiving. I was going to do it but she insists on letting them do it so the stylist can give me a nice trim. I'm a bit scared because of my two textures. This is the same stylist who did my hair when I was natural and relaxed and my hair was never damaged. But how do I know she'll be able to deal with two different textures, plus I have ALOT of hair? I've never seen any of her customers with two textures so I don't really know what to expect.



I thought about detangling beforehand but I know when she washes it, it will just get tangled all up again. I need some reassurance!


----------



## SherylsTresses

dr.j said:


> SherylsTresses, about how much length would you have if you BC?  I can understand about not wanting to lose length.


 
I have about 7" of natural hair.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I hit my halfway mark!! Six months whoo-hoo! I really can't believe it. I can live without having relaxed hair.



AWESOME!!!!

Hit IT!!!!.........ahem ahem let me clear my thoat!!

Congrats lady!!! I'll be there in 5 days!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

ZkittyKurls said:


> SherylsTresses what if you did some protective styling to keep yout mind off your hair a little less? like braids w/o entensions or w/, or maybe a sew-in. thats what kept me from looking at my straggly useless ends.  also if you know or feel you are not ready to bc then you may not be as comfortable w/ ur bc and may feel insecure about it, if you have not mentally prepared yourself to do it this soon.


 
I've been using Kimmaytube's leave-in in place of Roux Porosity Control.  My natural hair loves her leave-in but I don't think my relaxed hair agrees with it at all.  I'll try Roux again and see what happens.  I really am not ready for BCing.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Yesterday was my 1 year transition anniversary.   Of course I didn't make it but YAAAY ME!!! lol

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Ms. Martina

Yesterday was my 5 month anniversary...getting there y'all!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Fab_Nikki said:


> Yesterday was my 1 year transition anniversary.   Of course I didn't make it but YAAAY ME!!! lol
> 
> How are you ladies doing?


 
Girl congrats still! You didn't fall back to the creamy crack and thats all that matters lol

I'm doing good! Re-braiding my hair and excited about my new regimen!


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl congrats still! You didn't fall back to the creamy crack and thats all that matters lol
> 
> I'm doing good! Re-braiding my hair and excited about my new regimen!



LaFemmeNaturelle Thanks lady...so what's your new reggie?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Fab_Nikki said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle Thanks lady...so what's your new reggie?


 
Just shampooing weekly like I did in the beginning of my journey. My hair grew super fast last year (9 inches in 10 months) and is growing super slow this year (5-6 inches in 11 months) lol only difference between last yr and this yr was I stopped taking BC in november and I stopped shampooing. Until last Thursday, I hadnt shampooed since July and before that I was doing it every month or every 2 months. I started the BC in July I think but my hair is still growing slow so the shampoo is my last hope lol. I'm thinking its a clean scalp issue. So, I'm gonna try this for 4 months and see if anything changes.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just shampooing weekly like I did in the beginning of my journey. My hair grew super fast last year (9 inches in 10 months) and is growing super slow this year (5-6 inches in 11 months) lol only difference between last yr and this yr was I stopped taking BC in november and I stopped shampooing. Until last Thursday, I hadnt shampooed since July and before that I was doing it every month or every 2 months. I started the BC in July I think but my hair is still growing slow so the shampoo is my last hope lol. I'm thinking its a clean scalp issue. So, I'm gonna try this for 4 months and see if anything changes.



Honey that is a niiice amount of growth daaang!!!! Please post pics of your progress.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Fab_Nikki said:


> Honey that is a niiice amount of growth daaang!!!! Please post pics of your progress.


 
Fab_Nikki well I have pics of my progress pics from last year in my photo album  except I don't have the first two months when I got my hair cut. I have flat ironed length checks from June to February  but I havent flat ironed since November. I've just been measuring my new growth and pulling my hair.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

LaFemmeNaturelle  yaaay going to check. I love progress pics.


----------



## bibirockz

I just did an overnight prepoo with amla oil EVOO &honey. Then I cowashed and did an ACV rinse and left it on my hair. My hair felt moisturized and I'm still in my braids.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i've been kinda panicky about transitioning lately....i don't know why i've been thinking my hair will never grow back to where it is now if i cut it....but then i think about how fast my sister's hair is growing and how she's now at a length she NEVER reached while relaxed.

I'm so scared to cut off my hair....even though i'm planning a 2 year transition....which leaves me with 18 more months....and now i'm thinking...should i do a mini chop to BSL like i had planned to do for next year??? Or just wait two years and then just cut all the length off??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I feel you SmilingElephant. That's part of the reason why I'm maintaining wl until I'm fullynatural. All this talk of ssks and split ends freak me out and I don't want to deal with them if they are going to prevent me from reaching wl again so I'm just gonna trim slowly. If I must Cut more, I will but my main goal is to only cut an inch every 2 months.


----------



## Ijanei

_*Bumping! *_
how is everyone's transitioning going? 
Haven't been on this thread in about 2 months but I am proud to announce that I am exactly 24 weeks post, which makes it 5 months and 2 weeks yesssss! Only have 12 months and 2weeks left to end my transition. I have so many waves and I love them. I get so anxious to cut the rest of these relaxed parts off. Just thought I would share a pic of my curlies
(I couldn't get a clear pic)


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ill be 9 months post tomorrow.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey guys!! i have completed my transition and am fully natural! here is my thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/508737-i-bcd-after-18-months-transitioning.html


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OK so.....if you ladies are having a hard time detangling, try a shower comb! I bought a Conair shower comb from sally because they didnt have the jilbere. OMG! I've never been able to comb through so easily with just suave conditioner. I always have to use AOHSR to detangle but not with this comb!!! TRY IT! I heard the Jilbere shower comb is better and cheaper. I think the conair was like 2 dollars and some change and the jilbere is less than 2 dollars.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I just looked up and realized I'm 8 months post as of today. My transition is going really well. I do not plant to BC anytime soon. I'm actually retaining more length than expected. I may not BC until my NG is full SL or closing in on APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ I just realized that I'm right behind you lol. I'll be 7 months on Tuesday.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

YAY glad to hear your transition is going well miryouku. My plan is to not BC at all and just trim gradually or as needed. Especially with everyone saying sl to apl is the hardest, I know for sure I won't chop before my natural hair gets to APL. Scary! lol


----------



## dr.j

17 months post - at least 7 more to go!


----------



## SherylsTresses

SherylsTresses checking in

All is well. I'll be 16 months post on December 1st. I'm still striving for full APL or no BCing at all. My go to styles are still a braided ponytail pinned with a claw clip or loose pony pinned with goody pony clip. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

All is well! I'm going into henna territory now. Whoo-hoo! Here I come.


----------



## DesireeElla

guys, i'm literally dying. I'm 11 months post and all i wanna do is chop off my annoying relaxed ends but im scared of being BALD!!!!!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Hey ladies I'm no longer a  transitioner I BC'd 11/22/10 unexpectedly in the middle of the  night (1 wk shy of 17mths). I'm so excited to finally be natural and I can't wait to try out new styles. Unfortunately my house was broken into yesterday and they stole my Camera and PC so i don't have my actual BC pictures But I will post pics ASAP. Good Luck Transitioning Ladies!!! It's well worth it at the end of the tunnel


----------



## TruMe

^^^Sorry to hear that @arm445.  Well, congratulations and I cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## dr.j

arm445 -   on your BC!!!!  So sorry that your house was broken into.


----------



## Nerd.

Hola todos 

It's been a very long time since I have been on the forum, although I do lurk from time to time. Transitioning is a breeze these days. I am a little over 15months post, and I am consistently pleasantly surprised at the state of my natural hair. I am in love and I cannot wait to be natural


My main styles consist of a two-strand twist out/ bantu knot out  in either a bun or a pony tail. Never loose.



























Flatironed:






I no longer try to pin-point what my texture is (as it as changed dramatically) Nor do I know how much longer I will transition, but hopefully the hard part is behind me and it continues to be this easy 

happy transitioning!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My hair is soft after using Amla powder in my dc and cowashing condish. I love it. I'm itching to henna my hair; but, I have to wait for some birthday cash on the 7th from my DH.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ill be 38wks post tomorrow!


----------



## Hairness

Hi Everyone!  So last night, as I was taking down my tucked in ponytail, I was running my fingers through the natural part on my hair.  It was sooo soft, felt moisturized and I kept on doing it way longer than I really needed to.  I love the soft springy feeling of my new growth (I think I'm a 4B or something like that).  My only con was when I took fingers out, they were covered with a sheen of product and I had to wipe away the grease.  Is there a way to moisturize without the grease-factor?

I moisturize with watered down VO5 with a little glycerin mixed in.  I follow that with some Jojoba oil.  I put some JBCO on my edges and neck, and then go over my entire head with Jane Carter Solution's Nourishing Cream.  I cover with a scarf and go to sleep.  I do the same thing in the morning without combing but add some Jane Carter Solution's Nourish and Shine for, well, a little more shine.  

I was just trying work out a relaxed hair reggie and now I'm still trying to tweak my transitioning/soon-to-be-natural reggie.  I'm open to suggestions, so feel free to suggest away!!

TIA (I finally figured out that abbreviation.)  )


----------



## Hairness

Watch as a FOX News caster goes natural!!

YouTube - Special-NEWS-Report-Black woman,Going-Natural

Enjoy!


----------



## bibirockz

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> My hair is soft after using Amla powder in my dc and cowashing condish. I love it. I'm itching to henna my hair; but, I have to wait for some birthday cash on the 7th from my DH.



I've been wanting to try henna as well. I went to this Indian grocery store yesterday, but they had the type for hair coloring, and not the body art kind so I didn't get it.

I just took out my installs, I almost flat ironed  but I'll wait until the end of this month. I used ORS hair mayo on my relaxed hair only and will be washing soon, then cowash, and DC overnight since it's 1 AM already. I will be getting install this friday, I hope to leave it in until around new years  I'm also loving this low poo and co-washing once every 2 days seems to help tons


----------



## Ms. Martina

I bought some Aussie moist 2 in 1 shampoo conditioner this week. Has anyone else tried it? I have used it twice this week, and my hair liked it! Combing through my transitioning hair was like combing through the relaxed hair...the comb just slipped right through. And this was AFTER it was all rinsed out too!


----------



## lolascurls

Checking in! 12 months post now! I got some argan oil recently but I'm in kinky twists. I keep thinking about getting some jojoba oil!


----------



## tippandbb

Hey everyone!  I'm new here...but I've (my sister also) been transitioning for 11mos it will be a year on the 4th of this month. I don't know how long I will be transitioning for, but I'm so eager to just chop it off!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

tippandbb said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm new here...but I've (my sister also) been transitioning for 11mos it will be a year on the 4th of this month. I don't know how long I will be transitioning for, but I'm so eager to just chop it off!



Welcome! If you need anything, we're here.


----------



## jerseygurl

lolascurls said:


> Checking in! 12 months post now! I got some argan oil recently but I'm in kinky twists. I keep thinking about getting some jojoba oil!



 hi Lola I'm 2 weeks behind you. For this transition has been easier than I thought it would be. I'm ready to go 12 more months at this rate

How's everyone doing?


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm 37 weeks post as of today. Almost to my halfway mark. I just feel like I havent checked in for a while. I still have no desire to cut my hair, but that could be because I havent really seen my hair since I've started wiggin it for the winter. Now who knows how I'll feel by the time March rolls around, but I'm pretty sure I'm going for a full 18 months. It just seems right to me.


----------



## Ms. Martina

I always feel like people ignore my posts on this thread...erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms. Martina said:


> I always feel like people ignore my posts on this thread...erplexed


 
I don't think anyone is ignoring your posts. Maybe no one has tried that product before and can't offer any advice. Sorry you feel like we're ignoring you.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ms. Martina said:


> I bought some Aussie moist 2 in 1 shampoo conditioner this week. Has anyone else tried it? I have used it twice this week, and my hair liked it! Combing through my transitioning hair was like combing through the relaxed hair...the comb just slipped right through. And this was AFTER it was all rinsed out too!



I really love this product for repairing my hair. I have to go out and get more for my hair tomorrow. I do think it's great on transitioning hair. And I adore your hair in your siggie!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

jerseygurl said:


> hi Lola I'm 2 weeks behind you. For this transition has been easier than I thought it would be. I'm ready to go 12 more months at this rate
> 
> How's everyone doing?



14 months and counting. Going another 12 and it's BC regardless of how much relaxed ends are left. I want to be 100% natural by my 40th birthday next October, so it's a goal of mine to continue to take care of the two texture, gradually cutting off the ends along the way and wearing protective styles. I love my bantu knot outs. And I plan to try finger coil outs for next week's wash day.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm 67 weeks post texlax touch-up on a 104 week (2yr) transition. I've been gradually cutting off my texlaxed ends. I'm using kimmaytube's leave-in and dry styling my hair. I dc once a month but may do it twice a month in the winter.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Tomorrow I'll be 39wks post. I wear my hair in a french braid 90% of the time.


----------



## dr.j

Next week I'll be 18 months post.  I can't believe it.  I remember when Mummy's Girl the OP BC'd at 18 months.  But I'm still gonna trudge along to at least 24 months.  Here is a pic after I washed my hair tonight.  I measured this piece and it's 8 inches stretched -- this area definitely grows faster than the front and crown.  KUTGW ladies!


----------



## MsWowFactor

I am 18 months post myself.  I decided to go to the hair dresser today.  A new one at that.  I have not been since July.  I have been trying to work with it myself, roller sets, buns, pinups…etc.  I really wanted to see how much growth I can get on my own.  Im not that impressed with where I am so far.  I feel like Im in the same place I was last year at this time and I only used heat maybe 3 or 4 times this year.  
The  per son I am going to does natural hair.  One of my girlfriends goes to her and her hair is in good condition and I like her hairstyles.  So I am hoping this works for me.  Hopefully I have found someone who will properly manage my hair and give me the beautiful styles I have been missing.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Started up a new thread so we can bring in the year with a fresh start!

New *2011* Transitioners Support Thread!


----------



## dr.j

MsWowFactor said:


> I am 18 months post myself. I decided to go to the hair dresser today. A new one at that. I have not been since July. I have been trying to work with it myself, roller sets, buns, pinups…etc. I really wanted to see how much growth I can get on my own. Im not that impressed with where I am so far. I feel like Im in the same place I was last year at this time and I only used heat maybe 3 or 4 times this year.
> The per son I am going to does natural hair. One of my girlfriends goes to her and her hair is in good condition and I like her hairstyles. So I am hoping this works for me. Hopefully I have found someone who will properly manage my hair and give me the beautiful styles I have been missing. Wish me luck!!!


 
I hope it works out well with the new stylist.


----------



## Ms. Martina

Some of you might remember that I cut "test patches" in my nape, side, and crown a couple of months ago. If you don't remember, here is the video for that. Well...I've been scissor happy again!. I cut off *another rather large portion* of hair on the side of my head about two weeks ago!

Yes, it sounds harsh, and I thought it was going to look awful. But guess what...I flat ironed my hair and you can't even tell a huge chunk is missing. I guess having thick hair is a blessing...otherwise I would have been looking like Cassie gone wrong.

But anyway, I have been wearing it flat ironed since I cut it. I can't fully wash my head for a few days, but I decided to wet/cowash the new "test patch" bc I missed it being curly. And here it is ladies...making it's grand debut on LHCF. All of the pics are in my Fotki album. There is one album full of wet hair pics, and another full of dry hair pics. All photos were taken today...ENJOY!

Oh, also please excuse how unruly my nape area is looking! I did not wet the hair in the back/nape at all today. It is all smashed up bc I slept on it, and didn't wet it before the photos.


P.S...I will post pics of my hair washed and flat ironed so y'all can see it doesn't look all crazy...lol.I will probably do that over the weekend!

Lastly, I don't think I will cut any other "test patches." However, I am *more than happy* with the ones I have! It feels amazing to have some natural hair to experiment with while transitioning. So quite honestly, I would recommend that curious long term transitioners cut at least one "test patch" (provided they have enough hair to camouflage it).

But anyway, here are the pics!


Click here for pics of my hair wet...


Click here to see what it looks like dry...


Enjoy...Thanks


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am in loooooooooooove with me some Oyin products yo!

I just got my package yesterday...i bought the Burnt Sugar Pomade, Honey Wash and Funk Butter in the black cedar fig scent....i enjoy everything The honey wash is kinda like the Dr. Bonner's liquid castile  soap only its more moisturizing.

I sooooooo need to get a new bottle of Honey Hemp Conditioner...i keep puttin it off


----------



## fivetimestwo

checking in...

I'll be 18 months post on the 27th! I can't believe I made it this far because I've been contemplating chopping since the summer, but I'm still holding on. I have been wearing wigs/half-wigs since mid October and trying to stay on top of my protein/moisture game. Yesterday I added some amla powder to my conditioner and my hair is soooo soft! I had to do something because this Cleveland weather is doing a number on my hair even though it's hidden most of the time.

I am still thinking about chopping before the new year but I'm on the fence. I can't wait to take my year end progress pics.


----------



## NikkiQ

I honestly can't believe I'll be 8 months next Thursday. Man how time flies!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> I honestly can't believe I'll be 8 months next Thursday. Man how time flies!



Yeah, I have to wait until after New Year's. I can't believe it though.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks like we're exactly 2 weeks apart lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Does anyone have a hair resolution for the new year?lol


----------



## TruMe

Miryoku said:


> Started up a new thread so we can bring in the year with a fresh start!
> 
> New *2011* Transitioners Support Thread!



So when are you not considered "new" to transitioning?


----------



## KurlyNinja

TruMe said:


> So when are you not considered "new" to transitioning?



I guess... until you feel you dont need support anymore. But you could always stick around to help others.


----------



## fivetimestwo

I think I need to be talked down off the ledge If I was not running late this A.M. I'm sure I would've chopped my relaxed ends if I had the time. I am really trying to make it to May but I had a mini-meltdown and I'm not sure how much more I can take with the wigs.
I thought I could go all winter hiding my hair but here I am in mid-December ready to toss the wigs in the trash! I really was trying to gain more length before I chop (I'm a little past shoulder natural). 

What do you ladies think? Any other good protective styles you think I could do without using wigs or buns?


----------



## jerseygurl

I'm 1 year post  My hair is growing nicely although I can't say the same for my relaxed ends. So here are some pitchas for your viewing pleasure

I cut my hair back to APL and it's kinda uneven


----------



## dr.j

fivetimestwo said:


> I think I need to be talked down off the ledge If I was not running late this A.M. I'm sure I would've chopped my relaxed ends if I had the time. I am really trying to make it to May but I had a mini-meltdown and I'm not sure how much more I can take with the wigs.
> I thought I could go all winter hiding my hair but here I am in mid-December ready to toss the wigs in the trash! I really was trying to gain more length before I chop (I'm a little past shoulder natural).
> 
> What do you ladies think? Any other good protective styles you think I could do without using wigs or buns?


 
I'm a bunner but I know some of the ladies have gotten Sengalese twists for a protective style.


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone have a hair resolution for the new year?lol


 
Not worry about my growth rate ---- my sides and front of my hair grow more slowly and sometimes I feel my NG should be longer being that I'm 18 months into in my transition.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I'm having newgrowarexia too.


----------



## Lita

Hang in there ladies..Took me 2yrs before i got the hang of it...I am 100% natural now!

(Sending you all SUPPORT)







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody thinkin in advance the kind of styles you might wanna try once you DO BC? I'm stickin with my story of transitioning for 18 months (come on January so i can say i have only 10 more months to go!!!)

But i wanna try WestNDNBeauty's braid and curl and i definitely wanna be on my twistout game


----------



## Ms. Martina

I'm looking forward to wash and go's..


----------



## jerseygurl

Can't wait to twist my own hair!


----------



## TruMe

I'm with Ms. Martina, I want to rock WnG's using Terri's Method.


----------



## Nerd.

I am officially 1.5 years post!


----------

